# World of Warcraft Rätselraten



## MadSquare (12. Oktober 2008)

Ein kleines Forumspiel - Rätselraten. Es geht darum ein Rätsel zu lösen. Da wir hier im WoW Forum sidn, muss es mit wow zu tun haben.

"The place served as a place for the nightelves to start anew in the wake of the great sundering".

Die dazugehörige frage ist: Wie heißt dieser platz und wo ist er?

-> Wer die Lösung hat, stellt ein eigenes Rätsel auf.


----------



## Nordur (12. Oktober 2008)

Auf den Hängen des Berges Hyjal.


----------



## MadSquare (12. Oktober 2008)

Irgentwo in Winterquell, wo man sie Wurzeln des Baumes des Lebens findet


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Auf den Hängen des Berges Hyjal.


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd mal Hyjal sagen, wenn ich das Buch richtig verstanden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: Verdammt, 5 sec. zu spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ich würd mal Hyjal sagen, wenn ich das Buch richtig verstanden habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry for you ^^
Ists richtig? Muss ich jetzt ein Rätsel machen?


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd mal sagen wir haben recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schiess los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Naaa guuuuut! Ihr wollt ein Rätsel.. Bitte.. 
Hier ein Leichtes:
Wer ist der/die stärkste Zwerg/in in World of Warcraft? Allein vom Dmg-output und dem Life her.


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd mal sagen das ist der Boss in der Wildhammerfeste


----------



## Ren3gaid (12. Oktober 2008)

ich würde sagen der Zwergen König in IF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen das ist der Boss in der Wildhammerfeste



Rüüüchtüüüg
It's your turn!


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Wachen wir das ganze mal ein "bisschen" schwerer...*gnihihihi*

An welcher Stelle war/ist die Wunde, die Sargeras von Brox zugefügt wurde?


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Am Bein wurde er verletzt!


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> Am Bein wurde er verletzt!




Verdammt, hat wohl doch nich lange genug gehalten >_>

Ok, du bist dran!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Nach wem wurde die Landschaft Azshara genannt? Nach welcher bestimmten Person, die in der Geschichte von Warcraft vorkommt.

Das Gebiet über Durotar und östlich von Ashenvale.

(Das ist ein ganz leichtes)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir fällt grad nix gutes ein^^


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

Königin der Nachtelfen die zur Naga wurde
Tante Edith will gern von euch wissen, wer die vorletzte Wächterin von Tirisfal war und wen sie zur Welt gebracht hat
(Das ist glaub ziemlich schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Elegost (12. Oktober 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> Nach wem wurde die Landschaft Azshara genannt? Nach welcher bestimmten Person, die in der Geschichte von Warcraft vorkommt.
> 
> Das Gebiet über Durotar und östlich von Ashenvale.
> 
> ...


 Nach der Naga - Königin ?


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

EASYMODE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entweder es ist Aegwynn mit Medivh oder ich hab beim lesen nen epic fail veranstaltet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (12. Oktober 2008)

letze wächterin von tirisfal war die mutter von medivh name vergessen xD


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> EASYMODE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich hab mir sooo Mühe gegeben
Aber stimmt


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Königin der Nachtelfen die zur Naga wurde
> Tante Edith will gern von euch wissen, wer die vorletzte Wächterin von Tirisfal war und wen sie zur Welt gebracht hat
> (Das ist glaub ziemlich schwer
> 
> ...




Edit: Ach damn it! Man ey -.- war da wohl 10-20 sekunden zu spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Was leichtes:

Wie hiess der Orc, der in Sargeras' Grab rumgewandert ist?


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Ein Orc Hexenmeister namens Guldan.


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Was leichtes:
> 
> Wie hiess der Orc, der in Sargeras' Grab rumgewandert ist?



Gul'Dan der Hexenmeister, auf der Insel die von den Nagas bewacht wurde.


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

> Ein Orc Hexenmeister namens Guldan.



Rischtisch, leg los!


----------



## MyLordShu (12. Oktober 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> Gul'Dan der Hexenmeister, der später zum Lich-König wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gul`Dan ist es, aber der ist nicht der Lichking...
Ner'zhul.
Guldan's Mentor/Meister


----------



## Shany1991 (12. Oktober 2008)

Detusch wäre nett...


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie ist der Richtige name von Deathwing?


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

MyLordShu schrieb:


> Gul`Dan ist es, aber der ist nicht der Lichking...
> Ner'zhul.
> Guldan's Mentor/Meister



jao, hab da grad was verwechselt^^ aber innerhalb von 10 sekunden wieder editiert und ausgebessert
Danke für den Hinweis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Neltharion der Erdwächter
dazu: er war damals der aspekt der erde, gab sich dann aber dem bösen


----------



## MyLordShu (12. Oktober 2008)

Argh, scheiß PC


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Richtig! Deathwing ist in wirklichkeit Neltharion der von den Alten Göttern Korrumpiert wurde.


----------



## Yaresh (12. Oktober 2008)

Deathwing heißt richtig Neltharion (ich hoffe ich hab ihn richtig geschrieben^^) und gehärt zu den 5 Aspekten.


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Richtig

Gogo, neue frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaresh (12. Oktober 2008)

Mist etwas zu spät^^


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie lautet Illidans beliebter Spruch?
Den hat man öfters in WCIII gehört, hat mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## Desperadotroll (12. Oktober 2008)

Na wo bleibt denn die nächste Frage *ungeduldig rumhoppel*



Edith: nee das war nich vom alten Illi ^^


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Welcher denn von seinen geschätzten 10 stück?^^
Ich bin blind nicht taub?^^


----------



## Yaresh (12. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du: Ich bin blind nicht taub.?


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Welcher denn von seinen geschätzten 10 stück?^^
> Ich bin blind nicht taub?^^



Ich bin blind.. nicht taub! YEEAAHAEEYYEES!!^^ 
<3 diesen spruch einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bist dran, Robbo!


----------



## jolk (12. Oktober 2008)

"Ich bin blind nicht taub"       ?
Tante Edith meint ich wäre sehr lahm...


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Wer waren die 4 Wächter/Beschützer von Quel`Thalas?
Tipp: Sylvannas gehörte dazu^^

Danke an Yaresh für die berichtigung meines Fehlers^^


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Keine ahnung ich hab sylvanas einfach immer umgeholzt ... die kampangnen waren zu easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaresh (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Wer waren die 4 Wächter/Beschützer von Quel`danas?
> Tipp: Sylvannas gehörte dazu^^



Meinst du Quel'Thalas? Auch egal muss leider passen.


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

löst das mal einer? XD ich will auch wieder raten^^


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Wer waren die 4 Wächter/Beschützer von Quel`Thalas?
> Tipp: Sylvannas gehörte dazu^^
> 
> Danke an Yaresh für die berichtigung meines Fehlers^^



das ist hart.. ich passe


----------



## Yaresh (12. Oktober 2008)

Hmm warn das nicht 4 Schwestern? Mist weiß die NAmen leider nicht. 
..... ahh Veeresa gehört dazu oder?


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Es waren die Weltenwanderer, oder?
Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen :S


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Jap es sind schonmal Sylvannas,Veeresa und na wisst ihr es?^^
Es waren die Ranger Generale von Silvermoon und Sylvannas war die anführerin^^


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Sylvannas öhm mist ich hab die missi grad gestern gemacht aber die hab vergessen wer das war keal is es net oder? der war da ja in Dalaran xD


----------



## Yaresh (12. Oktober 2008)

Die 3. Schwester beginnt mit A  mist muss das eine WoW-buch nochma lesen xD


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

gehört Lor'themar Theron auch dazu? ^^


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt internet lag >.<


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

die 3. heißt Alleria


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Die 3. Schwester beginnt mit A  mist muss das eine WoW-buch nochma lesen xD


Aleria?


----------



## Yaresh (12. Oktober 2008)

Menno mus leider los. Hätte gerne noch weiter mitgerätselt


----------



## Nebola (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich könnte jetzt mit Chuck Norris antworten , aber dass wird auch auf die dauer langweilig ^^,
Auch wenn ich nicht so --> |-| ein Stück Ahnung habe rate ich auf Onyxia (peinlich ^^)
Vll Kealthas ? oder so ^^

Edit sagt das es 4 Schwestern wären und mein Keal´Thas ist n Mädel


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Waren es die Magister, die amazonen und die blutritter?


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Jau aber wie heisst die 4te Schwester? Sylvannas,Alleria, Vereesa,....

Nein es waren eben 4 Personen die Silvermoon Ranger Generälinnen(schreibt man das so?)


----------



## Master of madness (12. Oktober 2008)

ich sag mal die3 windrunnrer schwestern und keal thas


----------



## jippsi (12. Oktober 2008)

dath'remar?


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Eine heißt doch Vereesa oder?


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Jau aber wie heisst die 4te Schwester? Sylvannas,Alleria, Vereesa,....



Alleria, Vereesa, Lirath,Sylvanas


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Ne es sind schon 4 Schwestern^^


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß heute echt nicht was lost ist sorry leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Alleria, Vereesa, Lirath,Sylvanas


stimmt das?


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Sylvannas,Alleria, Vereesa, Dath'Remar Sonnenwanderer?


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

JA RICHTIG! los nächste Frage^^
(bezogen auf Jacoby)


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

wer hat recht?


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Nein
Tyrande Wisperwind, Sylvannas,Alleria, Vereesa


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißen die 5 Drachen der 5 Drachenaspekte?


----------



## Blutilein (12. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nein
> Tyrande Wisperwind, Sylvannas,Alleria, Vereesa



Tyrande is 'ne Nachtelfe >.<


----------



## MyLordShu (12. Oktober 2008)

Alextrasa, Neltharion, Ysera, Malygos und Nozdurmo.


----------



## jippsi (12. Oktober 2008)

tyrande war definitiv KEINE wächterin von Quel'Danas...


----------



## Nebola (12. Oktober 2008)

Alleria, Vereesa, Anveena ,Sylvanas  oder ?


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Wie heißen die 5 Drachen der 5 Drachenaspekte?


Alexstraza (Leben), Neltharion (Deathwing, Erde), Malygos (Magie), Ysera (Traum), Nozdormu (zeit)


----------



## Blutilein (12. Oktober 2008)

Alextrasza, Neltharion, Malygos, Nozdormu, Yseria


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Blutilein schrieb:


> Tyrande is 'ne Nachtelfe >.<


Ja


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Nozdormu der Aspekt der Zeit
Alextraza die Aspektin des Lebens
Ysera die Träumerin(Aspekt des Traumes)
Malygos der Aspekt der Magie 
und Neltharion der Aspekt der Erde


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

MyLordShu schrieb:


> Alextrasa, Neltharion, Ysera, Malygos und Nozdurmo.



das ging mir zu schnell-.-


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Wie heißen die 5 Drachen der 5 Drachenaspekte?



Die rote Drachenkönigin Alexstrasza, Leben ?
Malygos.. Blau!
Neltharion war/ist Erdwächter
Nozdormu Bronze
Ysera Grün


----------



## Rise Above (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Nozdormu der Aspekt der Zeit
> Alextraza die Aspektin des Lebens
> Ysera die Träumerin(Aspekt des Traumes)
> Malygos der Aspekt der Magie
> und Neltharion der Aspekt der Erde



Boah nöööö ey -.- 
Wie bist du schneller?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jippsi (12. Oktober 2008)

na los neue frage


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> Boah nöööö ey -.-
> Wie bist du schneller?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vor dir war sogar noch einer^^


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

GoGo Larmina^^


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißt der letzte Lebende Gefährte von Alexstrasza? Er hat zwei Namen, einen Menschlichen und seinen Drachennamen


----------



## MyLordShu (12. Oktober 2008)

Larmina ist dran, weil ich zu schnell war -.-


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Caros (oder so) : /

edit: Korialstrasz (Krasus)


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

ohh sorry habe jetzt nur so überflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jippsi (12. Oktober 2008)

krasus (mensch)/ korialastrasz(drache)

wie hieß die hebamme, die de kinder von Veressa zur welt gebracht hat?


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wie heißt der letzte Lebende Gefährte von Alexstrasza? Er hat zwei Namen, einen Menschlichen und seinen Drachennamen


Krasus oder Korialstraz


----------



## Nebola (12. Oktober 2008)

Krasus/Korialstrasz
Alter ich guck auf rechtschreibung zack 3 schneller -.-


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

Schade zu spät^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

need neue frage^^


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Caros (oder so) : /
> 
> edit: Korialstrasz (Krasus)


Rischtisch aber ob es zählt wenns reineditiert ist?


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Rischtisch aber ob es zählt wenns reineditiert ist?



Glaub mein edit war schneller...bin mir aber net sicher :/


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Rischtisch aber ob es zählt wenns reineditiert ist?



er war ned 1. ...der was es als erster unter ihm geschrieben hatte war vor schneller


----------



## Nebola (12. Oktober 2008)

Mach nen Stechen für ihn und seinen nachposter ^^


----------



## jippsi (12. Oktober 2008)

is doch egal hab doch schon ne neue frage


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

So

Was sagt illidan (dämonenjäger) in wc3 wenn man in öfters anklickt?


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin blind, Nicht taub!^^


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin blind aber nicht taub war schonmal.


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

WENN man ihn ÖFTERS anklickt hab ich geschrieben


ps: das ist sehr schwer


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> So
> 
> Was sagt illidan (dämonenjäger) in wc3 wenn man in öfters anklickt?



hatten wir schon...also zählt jippsis frage^^


----------



## Nebola (12. Oktober 2008)

Lest doch mal was er schreibt ^^


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> hatten wir schon...also zählt jippsis frage^^



nene das hatten wir nicht ich meint wenn man in oft anklickt dann sagt er was ziemlich langes .....



@RObbo

Was sagt illidan (dämonenjäger) in wc3 wenn man in öfters anklickt?


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist die neue Frage ?


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

irgendwer soll einfach wc3 starten und es testen^^


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Jäger wird von Schreckenslord angerufen und sagt ja die dunkelheit wollte irgendwas? Weiß nicht mehr so recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> irgendwer soll einfach wc3 starten und es testen^^



Das kann dauern weil er das sehr sehr selten sagt


@Robbo 


fast!


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> irgendwer soll einfach wc3 starten und es testen^^




Zuuu anstrangend, nene^^


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

Keine schlechte idee^^ ich habs nur grad nich aufm pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube, die Dunkelheit hat bei ihm angerufen aber er war nicht da. Oder so ähnlich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das kann dauern weil er das sehr sehr selten sagt


ich hab ned mal wc3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

So selten wie die Schweine und Schafe explodieren wenn man sie anklickt?^^


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Sind dämonen in der nähe?


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

ich war in der finsternis eingekerkert?


----------



## Chris21 (12. Oktober 2008)

mehr arbeit !?!?


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> ich glaube, die Dunkelheit hat bei ihm angerufen aber er war nicht da. Oder so ähnlich.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtöööööösch!!!



ps: er sagt 


"Neulich hat die Dunkelheit angerufen doch ich ging nicht dran als ich zurückrufen woltle wa die dunkelheit so sauer das sie nicht dran ging


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

xD


----------



## Winter (12. Oktober 2008)

ihr werdet im fer vergehen *husten*


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

taruptadadipelideu oder so ähnlich sagt er xD


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Warn Epic Fail und wurde geläscht^^


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Haha ja das war sehr lustig ^-^
Muss ich jetzt ein Rätsel machen?


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

ja


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte ne gute frage : /


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

genau wie ich^^ dann müssen wir eben die nächste lösen xD


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Die Überreste wovon/ von wem findet man im Eschental?
(Hinweis: Es sind gaaanz viele Schattenhammerkultisten drum rum (also ich glaube, sie heissen so)).


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Grom Hellscream und Mannoroth


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

EInes alten gottes!

ps: es liegt an der dunkelkünste


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

Statue von Aszhara glaub ich


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Grommash Hellscream


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (12. Oktober 2008)

Grom Höllschrei


----------



## Master of madness (12. Oktober 2008)

der typ den thrall mit seinem freund umbebötzt hat . irgenein grubenlord


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich ne Neue Frage stellen?^^


----------



## ReWahn (12. Oktober 2008)

mannoroths gleve...


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Ahh scheisse wie heisst der grubenlord >.< 
ähm krull oda so?

Edit ne das is Manoroth


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

arrgh ich meinte natürlich Dunkelküste ^-^


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

Also als Schreckenslord würd ich spontan an Mal'ganis denken


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Darf ich ne Neue Frage stellen?^^


ja


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

> EInes alten gottes!


Sehr nah dran aber nicht ganz richtig ^-^


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

@die frage mit den Dämonenjäger

Hab grade mal schnell in wc3 getestet:

Die Dunkelheit rief an, aber ich war auf der anderen Leitung und bekams nicht gleich mit. Ich habe dann zurück gerufen, aber der Anrufbeantworter ging ran, ich brüllte "nun nimm schon ab Dunkelheit", aber das hat nichts geholfen. Die Dunkelheit war garantiert so sauer wie ich


ich weiß die frage schon beantwortet wurde


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Die Gleve und darunter ist irgendwer Begraben^^(alter gott/titan?)


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Tja ihr habt alle unrecht


Sie meinte nicht Eschental sondern Dunkelküste und kurz vorm eschental sind die Überreste eines Alten Gottes und drum herum sind sehr viele schattenhammerkultisten


das ort heißt glaub ich "Meistergleve" und beim vich liegt eine Gleve


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Cenarius?^^


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Mannoroth


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Cenarius liegt irgendwo im Eschental^^(oder er müsste es^^)


----------



## Master of madness (12. Oktober 2008)

Yogg-Saron


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

Ein Alter Gott der von der Gleve eines Titanen durchstoßen wurde..

"Die Meistergleve"


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ist es denn nun die Meister Gleve oder nicht?

Edit: Habe ich doch oben geschrieben^^


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Tja ihr habt alle unrecht
> 
> 
> Sie meinte nicht Eschental sondern Dunkelküste und kurz vorm eschental sind die Überreste eines Alten Gottes und drum herum sind sehr viele schattenhammerkultisten


Es ist kein alter Gott sondern nur ein "normaler" Gott, aber ich sage mal: Richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ist er:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Melih, go on!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

HE ich habe doch früher geschrieben >.<
Siehe direkt unter dir bei der Korrektur^^


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

He Meistergleve bei Melih war ein edit!


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

is das nicht ein "alter lord der Erde" dem die Titanen die Meistercleve durch denn shcädel gerammt haben???^^


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

OK!

Also 


Es Wurden 3 Comics zur wow geschichte veröffentlicht.....Wie heißen die comics? (sind 3 verschiedene)


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Die Sunnwell trilogie is doch eins oder?


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die Sunnwell trilogie is doch eins oder?



jo 


aber es fehlen noch 2


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Shakes and Fidget / All along the Watchtower / Sunwelltrilogie


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Sunwell, Ashbringer und Warcraft Legends?


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Die Bestien im Innerin^^


----------



## Winter (12. Oktober 2008)

Drachenjagd
Fremder in einem fremden Land
Warcraft Legends
?


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jo
> 
> 
> aber es fehlen noch 2


Chuck und Norris?
Sorry ka ich habs mehr mit den Warcraft BÜCHERN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (12. Oktober 2008)

tales of the past


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

"Drachenjagd", "Fremder in einem fremden Land" und "Warcraft Legends"


----------



## Master of madness (12. Oktober 2008)

The Sunwell Trilogy — Dragon Hunt · Shadows of Ice · Ghostlands — Ultimate Edition

Dragons of Outland — Volume 1 · Volume 2 · Volume 3
Warcraft: Legends — Volume 1 · Volume 2 · Volume 3 · Volume 4


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Sunwell, Ashbringer und Warcraft Legends?



Richtig <.<


Die 3teilige Sunnwell trilogie

the Warcraft Legends (mit dem könig von sturmwind)

Und The Ashbringer Comic (wie haste nur das herrausgefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Gelöscht


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

Drachenjagt, Eisige Schatten unbd Geisterlande............


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

Drachenjagt, Eisige Schatten unbd Geisterlande............


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Richtig <.<
> 
> 
> Die 3teilige Sunnwell trilogie
> ...



geheim^^ 


meine frage:

wieviele neffen/nichten hat/hatte sylvanas? und wer waren ihre/seine eltern?


----------



## Master of madness (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Richtig <.<
> 
> 
> Die 3teilige Sunnwell trilogie
> ...


da is aber schon a unterschied .
es gibt comics und mangas...
http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_(Wildstorm_comic)


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Richtig <.<
> 
> 
> Die 3teilige Sunnwell trilogie
> ...


http://www.wow-europe.com/de/comicreader/index.html
sagt was Anderes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Arator ist ihr Neffe^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Arator ist ihr Neffe^^



das is nicht ganz die antwort auf meine frage^^

ausserdem unvollständig^^


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

1Neffe wer ihre Eltern OHH WARTE ALLERIA


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Arator der Erlöser ist Sohn von General Turalyon und Alleria Windläufer.


----------



## NialociN (12. Oktober 2008)

2 Neffen und die eltern sind Vereesa und Rhonin


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

da fehlt trozdem noch was^^ denn ihr habt zur zeit nur falsches oder unvollständiges geschrieben^^


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Wartet eig. sind es Arator und die Unnamed Twins also Alleria,Rhonin,Turalyion,Vereesa


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Die eltern von ihr sind nicht bekannt nur mal so <.<


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Wartet eig. sind es Arator und die Unnamed Twins also Alleria,Rhonin,Turalyion,Vereesa



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Die eltern von ihr sind nicht bekannt nur mal so <.<



wen meinst du mit "ihr"?


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie heisst der Bruder Von Sylvannas?^^*fg*


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Ihr Neffe ist Arator über die Eltern weiss man nichts.


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Wie heisst der Bruder Von Sylvannas?^^*fg*


Lirath ?


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Wie heisst der Bruder Von Sylvannas?^^*fg*



Lirath


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

die Zwillinge von Rhonin und Vereesa Windläufer, deren Namen jedoch nicht bekannt sind
Arator der Erlöser ist Sohn von General Turalyon und Alleria Windläufer
also 3


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Wartet eig. sind es Arator und die Unnamed Twins also Alleria,Rhonin,Turalyion,Vereesa


Alleria und Vereesa sind 2 ihrer Geschwister.


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

ok ich hätte eig. die Brüder von Sylvannas schreiben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist nehmlich nicht nur Lirath


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Alleria und Vereesa sind 2 ihrer Geschwister.



links die neffen/nichten rechts die eltern von den neffen/nichten^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> ok ich hätte eig. die Brüder von Sylvannas schreiben müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso die brüder? sie hat nur einen..oder?


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Relative(s)  Alleria, Vereesa, Lirath (siblings), Rhonin, (brother-in-law), Arator (nephew)  
http://www.wowwiki.com/Sylvanas


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> ok ich hätte eig. die Brüder von Sylvannas schreiben müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lirath und Rhonin (stiefbruder glaub ich)


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Nein es gibt eine Theori denn es gibt etwas in wc3 was darauf schließen lässt^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Lirath und Rhonin (stiefbruder glaub ich)



rhonin is ihr schwager^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

ich bin jtzt mit ner frage dran oder?


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> rhonin is ihr schwager^^



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Soll ich die Lösung sagen? Die Frage ist etwas gemein^^
Ok eben noch lösung sagen: Sylvos Windrunner^^


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> ich bin jtzt mit ner frage dran oder?


Ja.


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ja.


Achso, nein, doch nicht! Du hast das Rätsel doch erstellt -.-


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist denn nun drann?Jacoby oder wat?


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Achso, nein, doch nicht! Du hast das Rätsel doch erstellt -.-


nein^^

das mit dem bruder war wer anders^^ also bin dann ich dran


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Wessen Enkelin trägt den Beinamen "The Shadow"? Und wie heißt die Enkelin?


----------



## Desperadotroll (12. Oktober 2008)

Na dann gogo^^


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Wessen Enkelin trägt den Beinamen "The Shadow"?



Von wem? <.<


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Von wem? <.<



ja wie heißt "the shadows" großmutter? und wie heißt "the shadow" wirklich^^


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Maiev Shadowsong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Maiev Shadowsong
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein^^aber nette idee


----------



## Raheema (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Maiev Shadowsong
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 ist das nicht die schwester von jarod shadowsong ? 

lebt der eigenlich noch ?


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Sag wenigstens welche Rasse^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

na gut^^ es ist ein mensch

trozdem isses noch schwer genug^^ ich glaub ich könnte mir was zum essen machen, weil das sicher keiner so leicht und schnell lösen wird^^


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Ein Held oder irgendein Unbedeutender Puper?^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

eher das 2....aber sie is als einzige "unbedeutend" in der fam...ab jtzt sag ich NICHTS mehr als tipp


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

die Verrückte Cat Lady die Ihm Schatten lauert?^^

Und was für ne Farm?^^


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

er meint bestimmt Familie


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

hahahah das wäre zu easy.... ich könnts aber auch  auflösen und dann darf der, der als erstes unter mir was postet eine neue frage stellen


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

AUFLÖSEN!^^
darf ich ne Neue frage nun stellen?^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> hahahah das wäre zu easy.... ich könnts aber auch  auflösen und dann darf der, der als erstes unter mir was postet eine neue frage stellen


mach mal pls, da kommt doch keiner drauf-.-


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> er meint bestimmt Familie



ja mein ich


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

mach das


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

Zu schwer die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

ALSO:

sie is die enkelin von Magna Aegwynn. Und ihr wahrer name lautet : Brighteyes


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

first


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

WAAGH
verdamt : (


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

darf ich nun ne frage stellen?^^


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

Käm ich nie drauf Oo


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Ok, der was als nächstes postet bin ich^^

Wie heisst der stärkste Horde NPC?

Edith: Neeein, wieder zu spät-.-


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja darfst du^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

jtzt habt ihr wieder was gelernt^^


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

Saurfang


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Thrall ?


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

ok ich stell ne einfache frage^^
Welchen uralten gott kann man in WoW bekämpfen und wo kann man ihn bekämpfen?^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Saurfang



richtig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Schattenstoffspezi schrieb:


> ok ich stell ne einfache frage^^
> Welchen uralten gott kann man in WoW bekämpfen und wo kann man ihn bekämpfen?^^



C'thun


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

C´thun in den Ruinen^^


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ok, der was als nächstes postet bin ich^^
> 
> Wie heisst der stärkste Horde NPC?
> 
> Edith: Neeein, wieder zu spät-.-



haha^^


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

C´thun


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie heisst der ehemalige Anführer von den Aldor


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

Richtig ran da Arkoras^^


----------



## Deadhunt (12. Oktober 2008)

/sign Q'thun


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

c`thun
scheisse bin ich lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

Was war der Schwarze Tempel früher?


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Velen


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Deadhunt schrieb:


> /sign Q'thun



der typ heisst C! thun


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Was der Schwarze Tempel früher?



Heimat/Heiligtum der Draenei



Robbo schrieb:


> Velen



rischtig


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Ishanah?


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich rate mal heißt der ehemalige anführer der Aldor Velen?^^


----------



## eldor69 (12. Oktober 2008)

Velen


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Der Ehemalige Anführer heisst Velen und ist jetzt anführer der Draenei^^


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

C´thun in den Ruinen von Anh´Quiraj


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

soo darf ich wieder ne frage stellen?^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Hui, ich war schneller, mit wem muss man ausserhalb von Darnassus sprechen um dann das Event mit Eranikus starten zu können


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> soo darf ich wieder ne frage stellen?^^



mach^^


----------



## Kamaji (12. Oktober 2008)

Weiß ich nicht aber bin mal gespannt was es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben313 (12. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht, sebald du deinen Grammatikalisch korrekt gemacht hast ;P


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

ahh is ok ich stell nun die neue frage
Wie sind die Centauren auf die Welt gekommen?^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> hää? ich habe doch richtig geantwortet :C?



haste eh, nur war Velen damals auch schon Anführer der Draenei^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hui, ich war schneller, mit wem muss man ausserhalb von Darnassus sprechen um dann das Event mit Eranikus starten zu können



Weiss das keiner??


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Leute ihr redet alle durcheinenader, da weiss man ja nichmehr welche gerade aktuell ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

> Leute ihr redet alle durcheinenader, da weiss man ja nichmehr welche gerade aktuell ist...




/sign


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Leute ihr redet alle durcheinenader, da weiss man ja nichmehr welche gerade aktuell ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die letzte Frage die gestellt wurde war: Mit was/wem muss man ausserhalb von Darnassus sprechen um dann das Eranikusevent zu starten?


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Remolus


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

und wieso darf ich meine nicht stellen wenn meine antwort richtig war?


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Eranikus the Redeemed  ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

Remulos is nich außerhalb von Darna ^^


----------



## Ben313 (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> hää? ich habe doch richtig geantwortet :C?




War nurn witz


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Centauren.......

Also Prinzessin Theradras *würg* und ein Keeper of the grove haben ordentlich gebürstet udn dadurch sind die Centauren entstanden


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Doch er ist in Mondlichtung


----------



## Robbo (12. Oktober 2008)

Ach egal wird mir zu bunt.. ich steige aus bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es reden einfach leider alle durch einander.


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Bewahrer Remolus?


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (12. Oktober 2008)

Soooooooo wir wärs wenn es jetzt so gemacht:
- Eine Frage wird gestellt. 
- Alle antworten.
- der fragesteller sagt wer richtig geantwortet hat und dieser stellt dann eine frage usw 
kein durcheinander mehr plz


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Soooooooo wir wärs wenn es jetzt so gemacht:
> - Eine Frage wird gestellt.
> - Alle antworten.
> - der fragesteller sagt wer richtig geantwortet hat und dieser stellt dann eine frage usw
> kein durcheinander mehr plz



/sign


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> ahh is ok ich stell nun die neue frage
> Wie sind die Centauren auf die Welt gekommen?^^



Cenarius Söhne oder?



Dark schrieb:


> Remolus



Nein, Remulos startet nur das Event und Tankt den Drachen


----------



## Melih (12. Oktober 2008)

Zaetar Und prinzessin theradras haben ordentlich gebürstet un die kinder von denen waren die Centauren


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Ach egal wird mir zu bunt.. ich steige aus bis morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DU stellst doch einfach so eine Frage obwohl noch eine andere aktuell ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich geb mal nen Tipp: Man findet es/ihn überall in Darnassus (nein, kein Nachtelf)


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

gibt es jtzt ne aktuelle frage?^.-


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Und man muss mit einem "Waldirrlicht" sprechen!


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Druide....Ähmm Hirschhaupt???


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Also ich geb mal nen Tipp: Man findet es/ihn überall in Darnassus (nein, kein Nachtelf)



isses ein treant?


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Und man muss mit einem "Waldirrlicht" sprechen!



Absolut korrekt, wenigstens einer der sich mit dieser großartigen Questreihe beschäftigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

will noch eine frage haben^^


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

Wo startet man die Q-reihe? und ab welchem lvl?


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> will noch eine frage haben^^



Healguard is dran


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Machen wa noch was jeder schreibt die frage so gross  das sie jeder siet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß...desswegen sag ichs ja^^


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

Es stellt der die Frage der die letzte beantwortet hat!


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Machen wa noch was jeder schreibt die frage so gross  das sie jeder siet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gute idee


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

ich meine bei cenarius auf lvl 60
die quest heißt glaub ich "nur einer kann sich erheben"


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Wo startet man die Q-reihe? und ab welchem lvl?



Ab Level 60 annehmbar, in Silithus bei: http://wow.buffed.de/?n=15180

Aber sei gewarnt, man muss in fast alle alten Raidinstanzen, Weltbosse farmen und viel Zeit verbrauchen, dafür gab es als Belohnung den einmaligen Titel "Skarabäusfürst" und das hier:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21176

Allerdings kann man die Quest nur noch auf Servern abschliessen, wo die Tore noch offen sind


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard beeil dich mal-.-


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt, wenigstens einer der sich mit dieser großartigen Questreihe beschäftigt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö hab bei Buffed danach gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8734
Also: Woher kommen die Satyrn?


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (12. Oktober 2008)

Jo mit Stufe 60 in Silithus sie heißt " Ein neuer Morgen" oder so....


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Also: Woher kommen die Satyrn?



Das sind/waren Hochgeborene


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Nö hab bei Buffed danach gesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum bin ich nicht auf die idee mit buffed gekommen -.-


----------



## eldor69 (12. Oktober 2008)

Nachfahren der Kaldorei , welche mit der Brennenden Legion verbündet waren während des ersten krieges


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Das sind/waren Hochgeborene


Nö


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Alle Satyrn wurden in ihre aktuelle Form verwandelt, indem sie den dämonischen Fluch erbten, der bei Xavius seinen Ursprung nahm.


----------



## Achmanion (12. Oktober 2008)

Hm weiss wer ob auf Mug'thol die Tore offen sind?


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Nö



http://www.wowwiki.com/Satyr

Zitat: The original Satyr are the descendants of kaldorei, typically Highborne...

Natürlich waren das Elfen o.O


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Hm weiss wer ob auf Mug'thol die Tore offen sind?



nn offtopic


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Hm weiss wer ob auf Mug'thol die Tore offen sind?



Kannst du ganz einfach nachsehen, flieg nach Silithus, wenn du zu einem Gebiet namens "Ahn'Quiraj" kannst und 2 Instanzen siehst, siehts schlecht aus für das Mount und den Titel...


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Aus dem Wirbelnden nether oda?^^


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Alle Satyrn wurden in ihre aktuelle Form verwandelt, indem sie den dämonischen Fluch erbten, der bei Xavius seinen Ursprung nahm.


Das ist korrekt!


> Hm weiss wer ob auf Mug'thol die Tore offen sind?


Alle sind offen!


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Alle sind offen!



Nein, Area 52 sind sie noch zu zB

Allerdings ist der Server neu und hat noch Zeit es selbst zu öffnen bevor man da hintransferieren kann und die Quest machen kann


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt!
> 
> Alle sind offen!


Nein z.b auf dem server area 52 sind sie noch zu


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nein z.b auf dem server area 52 sind sie noch zu


Nagut, Area 52 ausgeschlossen.
Aber auf allen anderen wurden sie von Blizzard geöffnet wenn die Spieler es nicht geschafft haben.


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

kommt noch ne frage?


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Nagut, Area 52 ausgeschlossen.
> Aber auf allen anderen wurden sie von Blizzard geöffnet wenn die Spieler es nicht geschafft haben.



Jop, wenn sie es nicht geschafft haben, nach ner weile, aber meist haben sich einfach irgendwelche Leute die hingetranst sind sich das Mount geholt


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> kommt noch ne frage?



Jo, will auch eine^^


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

Nächste Frage! Gogogogo


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

darf ich eine stellen wenn keiner eine stellt?


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Nächste Frage! Gogogogo


Dark Phil ist dran


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Also gut meine Frage Wie Heist der Magische Bogen von Sylvanas ???


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> darf ich eine stellen wenn keiner eine stellt?



Nur zu


----------



## eldor69 (12. Oktober 2008)

Sunstrider's Longbow


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Also gut meine Frage Wie Heist der Magische Bogen von Sylvanas



Sunstriders Longbow

..zu langsam


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Dath'Remar?


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

sundstriders bow oda so ^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Dath'Remar?



Ich glaube du verwechselst da was mit nem Blutelfen..


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Nein Nein und Nein


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst da was mit nem Blutelfen..



ah stimmt^^ Dath Remar war der vorherige besitzer des bogens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Nein Nein und Nein



She wields Sunstrider's Longbow — once owned by Dath'Remar Sunstrider, it was passed on to Sylvanas when she became Ranger-General


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Er hat schon nen Richtigen namen


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Nein Nein und Nein



Also auf wowwiki:

 She wields Sunstrider's Longbow &#8212; once owned by Dath'Remar Sunstrider, it was passed on to Sylvanas when she became Ranger-General.


Hmm, doch doch doch?!


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich stell die frage anders welchen bogen trägt sie JETZT ?


----------



## eldor69 (12. Oktober 2008)

Totenschrei


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Totenschrei ist richtig eldor69 ist dran


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Ist hier jemand auf "Anetheron"?


----------



## eldor69 (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißen die 6 Kinder in Goldshire, und in welcher Formation laufen sie durch die gegend bzw stehen sie im Haus rum


----------



## JacobyVII (12. Oktober 2008)

na toll-.- als hordi kann ich sie ned beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unfair^^


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

eldor69 schrieb:


> Wie heißen die 6 Kinder in Goldshire, und in welcher Formation laufen sie durch die gegend bzw stehen sie im Haus rum


Pentagramm war die Form, aber wie sie hiessen...


----------



## YasoNRX (12. Oktober 2008)

Pentagramm namen ka hab die noch nie gesehn vllt sind die 6 ja tot


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Dana= Dana Jan; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
John= John Staats; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
Jose= Jose Aello Jr.; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
Aaron= Aaron Keller; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
Lisa= Lisa Pearce; Manual Development and Editing, Business Development & Operations, Worldwide Launch Management for WoW
Cameron= Cameron Lamprecht; Additional Art for WoW 

Die vorderen namen?^^

und ähh pentagramm


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

alex, phil, harvey, victor und hugh?


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/7244/pic4sp5.jpg


> Dana= Dana Jan; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
> John= John Staats; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
> Jose= Jose Aello Jr.; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
> Aaron= Aaron Keller; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
> ...


Das sind die deutschen Namen.


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Dana John
Jose Aaron Lisa
Cameron 

in einem Davidstern


----------



## eldor69 (12. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack hat recht


----------



## YasoNRX (12. Oktober 2008)

Crackmanns wins
+


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Gogo, nächste Frage^^


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

southshore != goldshire
und die kinder sind auch net in goldshire sondern in elwynn ...du meinst die die ein pentagramm bilden oder...aber n pantagramm hat 5 ecken...wie können 6 kinder ein pentagramm bilden?


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Muhahaha ok ähm shit xD
Ok das is einfach ich möchte irgendeinen spruch der arthas(mit frostmourn) sagt wen man ihn in wc3 anklickt


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wird Gerichtet


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> southshore != goldshire
> und die kinder sind auch net in goldshire sondern in elwynn ...du meinst die die ein pentagramm bilden oder...aber n pantagramm hat 5 ecken...wie können 6 kinder ein pentagramm bilden?


Das eine ist in der Mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Muhahaha ok ähm shit xD
> Ok das is einfach ich möchte irgendeinen spruch der arthas(mit frostmourn) sagt wen man ihn in wc3 anklickt



Frostmourne hat hunger.


----------



## Kamaji (12. Oktober 2008)

Frostmourne hat Hunger!

Shit zu langsam ^^


----------



## YasoNRX (12. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Muhahaha ok ähm shit xD
> Ok das is einfach ich möchte irgendeinen spruch der arthas(mit frostmourn) sagt wen man ihn in wc3 anklickt


Ich habe Hunger , Ich hab echt keine ahnung lange nicht mehr gespielt^^

edit arkoras wins


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

You shall know endless torment!

edit: scheiße sind die alle schnell hier =D


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Jetzt wird Gerichtet


Ich weis jetzt nich ob das ohne frostmourn xD


----------



## Healguard (12. Oktober 2008)

Dark Phill, next question please!


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

meinst du wenn er das schwert hat oder wenn er danach todesritter ist


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Ok

Wie heisst der "Held des Lichts" der durch seine 12000er Hits pre BC berühmt wurde


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Korfax, ?


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

tirion fordring?


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Korfax, ?



Lord Maxwell Tyrosus sagt: Wehe denen die sich Korfax in den Weg stellen.

Richtig, Dark Phill ist dran


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie Heist der Sohn von Tirion Fordring ?


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Wie Heist der Sohn von Tirion Fordring ?



 Hochlord Taelan Fordring

<Hochlord das Scharlachroten Kreuzzug>


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Richtig Taelan Fordring Arkoras ist dran


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie heissen die beiden NPCs die im Alteractal spawnen nachdem man genug Vorräte aus den Minen abgegeben hat  und die dann den Bodenangriff anführen?

PS: Wer vor der Verstärkung kein Alteractal gespielt hat kann diese Frage kaum oder nur sehr schwer beantworten, aber vielleicht gibts ja noch nen Veteran hier^^


----------



## Dark Phill (12. Oktober 2008)

Ivus der Waldfürst 
Lokholar der Eislord


----------



## YasoNRX (12. Oktober 2008)

du meinst bestimmt diese beiden riesen die in der mitte des feldes spawnen
 Der Baum und der eislord


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Ivus der Waldfürst
> Lokholar der Eislord



Das sind zwar auch Beschwörbare NPCs im Alteractal, allerdings werden sie von Primalist Thurlogar/Erzdruide Renferal gerufen, wenn man 200 Blutphiolen/Sturmkristalle abgibt und dann mit 10 Spielern beschwören hilft.


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

Lokholar the Ice Lord

und 

Ivus the Forest Lord


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> du meinst bestimmt diese beiden riesen die in der mitte des feldes spawnen
> Der Baum und der eislord



Nein, die beiden sind auch tolle Bosse aber das wär etwas zu leicht. (Tipp: Man muss zuerst 30mal die Vorräte aus der näheren Mine oder 7mal die Vorräte aus der gegnerischen Mine holen und beim Rüstmeister abgeben)


----------



## YasoNRX (12. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Das sind zwar auch Beschwörbare NPCs im Alteractal, allerdings werden sie von Primalist Thurlogar/Erzdruide Renferal gerufen, wenn man 200 Blutphiolen/Sturmkristalle abgibt und dann mit 10 Spielern beschwören hilft.


Wer dann meinst diese typen der Greif und Fledermaus ruft ? bzw selber


----------



## YasoNRX (12. Oktober 2008)

dann meinst du wohl etwas was ich noch nicht gesehn habe und das was du meinst ist dann das einzigste was ich noch nie gesehn habe ^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Wer dann meinst diese typen der Greif und Fledermaus ruft ? bzw selber



Das sind die Schwadronskommandant Ichman, Slidore, Vipore, Guse, Jeztor und Mulverick, die den Luftangriff leiten (diese Greifen sollen übrigens die Schwadronskommadanten darstellen, nur hat sich Blizz nie die mühe gemacht und die da auch draufgesetzt). 

Und nein, ich mein auch nicht die Wolfsreiter fals das jetzt kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (12. Oktober 2008)

Ihr redet von den Elementaren wenn man das Blut abgibt.. Die Frage war aber anders


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Ok, vielleicht ist das zu schwer, hier habt ihr nen Tipp, damit müsstet ihr es finden: Der Name des Allianz NPC beginnt mit einem sehr hohen Rang im alten PvP System und der Name des NPC der Horde ist am Anfang genau gleich wie Drek'Thars Adds.


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß welche du meinst kenn die namen aber net xD


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> ich weiß welche du meinst kenn die namen aber net xD



wenn du meinen tipp verstanden hast gib einfach die beiden wörter auf buffed datenbank ein und du hast sie


----------



## YasoNRX (12. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht ist das zu schwer, hier habt ihr nen Tipp, damit müsstet ihr es finden: Der Name des Allianz NPC beginnt mit einem sehr hohen Rang im alten PvP System und der Name des NPC der Horde ist am Anfang genau gleich wie Drek'Thars Adds.


 Zu schwer tut mir leid ^^ Hab die nie gesehn wenn doch merke ich mir die NAmen nicht ^^

Kannst ja später ein Bild einfügen wenn du hast wäre nett


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Zu schwer tut mir leid ^^ Hab die nie gesehn wenn doch merke ich mir die NAmen nicht ^^



Hilft mein Tipp auch nicht? Damit sollte man sie doch mit hilfe der Buffed Datenbank rausfinden können


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, Horde heisst "Kriegsmeister Garrick"

Allianz sollte man nun aber wirklich rausfinden können... Rang 13 des alten PvP Systems (Allianz) hier eingeben auf der Datenbank und man findet ihn...


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

Feldmarschall Teravaine und Kriegsmeister Garrick


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Feldmarschall Teravaine

mist zu langsam >.<


----------



## Da-Pusher (12. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack stell du aber die nächste frage muss weg ^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Feldmarschall Teravaine und Kriegsmeister Garrick



Richtig


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Ok Hmmmmmm

Wie heissen die 4 Alptraumdrachen? einfach aber es fällt mir nichts anderes ein^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Taerar, Lethon, Smariss und Ysondre


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

off topic bzw eig zur vorletzten frage...feldmarschall ist nich rang 13 sondern rang 12 :-/
ggroßmarschall ist rang 13


----------



## Kamaji (12. Oktober 2008)

gogo Arkoras  stell ne Frage


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Nun gut, jetzt etwas leichter:

Wer ersetzt seit BC Rexxar, den Champion der Horde in Desolace (Schattenflucht) da Rexxar bekanntlich nach Outland in Schergrat gewandert ist


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> off topic bzw eig zur vorletzten frage...feldmarschall ist nich rang 13 sondern rang 12 :-/
> ggroßmarschall ist rang 13



Nein, Rang 12 ist Marschall, Rang 13 Feldmarschall und Rang 14 war der begehrte Großmarschall.

hier der beweis von der offiziellen WoW-Seite: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/titles.html?rhtml=y (Tafel ganz unten)


----------



## Kamaji (12. Oktober 2008)

Rokaro


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

=( hordi frage...seit anfang an nur ally...war nie in ner hordenbase...(außer og silvermoon uc zum raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

edit: stimmt sry war mein fehler hab mich verzählt...


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Rokaro



Ja, du bist dran Kamaji


----------



## Kamaji (12. Oktober 2008)

Gut ich sollte wohl jetzt ne Frage stellen.. aber da ich in so Sachen recht einfallslos bin, überlasse ich es demjenigen der unter mir postet.. Egal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> muha
> das bin ich wohl ;P
> 
> falsch^^ sry^^



Was denn jetzt, ich such da unter Demon Soul herum und quäle mich durch die Beiträge


----------



## Kamaji (12. Oktober 2008)

dann stell du ne Frage @ Arkoras   deine haben mir bisher immer gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

ach ja zur info an die wowwiki user...demon soul = dragon soul...also das ist das selbe bzw korrumpierter und nichgt korrumpierter zustand^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, Vorname von High Overlord Saurfang (PS: Wenn es in 5min keiner weiss verrate ich es, muss weg)


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

nich schwer...varok...ok ich nehm ne andere frage als die oben^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> nich schwer...varok...ok ich nehm ne andere frage als die oben^^



Jop das stimmt, viel spaß noch^^


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2008)

*welcher fraktion gehört der endboss des human teils stratholme inst an?* (nicht scarlet crusade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> *welcher fraktion gehört der endboss des human teils stratholme inst an?* (nicht scarlet crusade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hihi ich weis es (jaja, bin schon weg)


----------



## Nohit (12. Oktober 2008)

brennende legion es ist Balnazzar ein dreadlord


----------



## aridyne (12. Oktober 2008)

scharlachroter kreutzzug?


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Joa brennende legion wen es balnazar oda so is^^


----------



## aridyne (12. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich beide, ist ja von nen dämon besässen, oder?


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Oktober 2008)

wer macht weiter?^^


----------



## Nohit (12. Oktober 2008)

ich denn es stimmt:   *Wen tötete Grom Hellscream kurz bervor er selbst starb?*


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth

edit nein thrall tötet ihn und erwekt ihn mit nem seelenstein


----------



## Nohit (12. Oktober 2008)

korrekt cracksmack ist dran


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

öhmm ok 
*Wer belagerte beim begin von tbc die hauptstädte*


----------



## deathmagier (12. Oktober 2008)

hmm war das kazaak oder der andere typ?


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Der andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich will nen namen^^


----------



## wertzû (12. Oktober 2008)

Will auch mal eins machen.

5 Hintereinander folgende tage. Darf nicht auf ne andere Sprache sein und kein Tag beinhalten.



Edith: scheisse muss ja um WoW gehen! `;.;´


----------



## deathmagier (12. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich komm jetzt einfach nicht drauf -.-


----------



## deathmagier (12. Oktober 2008)

ah kruul müsste es gewessen sein oder?


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

jup hochlord kruul^^


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

hochlord kruul ist richtig

edit: ja nohit hatte recht...und ich hatte gesagt NICHT scarlet crusade also NICHT scharlachroter kreuzzug...lesen ftw^^


----------



## deathmagier (13. Oktober 2008)

hmm mir fällt gerade keine schwere frage ein...

naja wie wärs mit der

mit welchem gegenstand schaffte es nekros alexstrazsa lange zeit am ausbrechen zu hindern


----------



## abe15 (13. Oktober 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> Naaa guuuuut! Ihr wollt ein Rätsel.. Bitte..
> Hier ein Leichtes:
> Wer ist der/die stärkste Zwerg/in in World of Warcraft? Allein vom Dmg-output und dem Life her.



Es ist
1. kein Rätsel sondern eine gewöhnliche Frage
und es ist
2. (gerichtet an viele andere Leser denen es schon auf der Zunge brennt) sicherlich nicht Chuck Norris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayezar (13. Oktober 2008)

Dämonenseele/Drachenseele
PS: bist ja ein ganz schöner Paragraphenreiter. Du hast natürlich recht, dass er sie nur daran hinderte etwas zu tun mithilfe der Dämonenseele und er sie im Grunde nur dadurch gefügig machte, dass er ihre Eier zerstört hat, wenn sie nicht getan hat, was er wollte.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> hmm mir fällt gerade keine schwere frage ein...
> 
> naja wie wärs mit der
> 
> mit welchem gegenstand schaffte es nekros alexstrazsa lange zeit am ausbrechen zu hindern


Dämonenseele


----------



## deathmagier (13. Oktober 2008)

richtig war mir klar das das gleich gelöst wird^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Kayezar schrieb:


> Dämonenseele/Drachenseele


*grml* Nur Sekunden....
Tante Edith fragt ob da jetzt ne Frage kommt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayezar (13. Oktober 2008)

Sooo, was könnte ich jetzt WoW-technisches fragen...
Wie viele Trollvölker (nicht Stämme, sondern topographisch getrennte Rassen) gibt es? Und bevor alle nur zahlen raten: welche sind das?


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Kayezar schrieb:


> Sooo, was könnte ich jetzt WoW-technisches fragen...
> Wie viele Trollvölker (nicht Stämme, sondern topographisch getrennte Rassen) gibt es? Und bevor alle nur zahlen raten: welche sind das?


Eistrolle: Drakkari, Frostmähnen, Winteraxt, 
Dschungeltrolle: Atal'ai, Blutskalp, Dunkelspeere, Gurubashi, Hakkari, Schädelspalter, Shatterspear 

Dunkeltrolle(eigenes Volk) 
Sandtrolle: Sandwüter 
Waldtrolle: Amani, Bleichborken, Blutfratzen, Bruchhauer, Feuerbrand, Gluthauer, Moosschinder, Waldschattentrolle
20 wenn ich mich ned verzählt hab^^


----------



## Kayezar (13. Oktober 2008)

Dunkelspeere sind KEINE Jungeltrolle
PS: ich hab deinen Vor-Edit-Beitrag gelesen, du hast bei Blizzard geschaut, stimmt's? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS2: Tschuldigung, hab noch kurz was anderes machen müssen.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Kayezar schrieb:


> Dunkelspeere sind KEINE Jungeltrolle
> PS: ich hab deinen Vor-Edit-Beitrag gelesen, du hast bei Blizzard geschaut, stimmt's?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist Korrigiert.
Stimmts btw?


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Neues Rätsel pls^^


----------



## Kayezar (13. Oktober 2008)

Korrekterweise sind die Dunkelspeer-Trolle eigentlich INSELTROLLE aber du hast dir so Mühe gegeben mit den einzelnen Stämmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die ich gar nicht wissen wollte, sondern eigtl. nur die Rassen).
Du bist dran.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer war der adlige, der die Allianz kurz nach dem zurückschlagen der Horde fast zerstört hätte und wie war sein wirklicher Name?


----------



## Crackmack (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich passe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auhde (13. Oktober 2008)

Kayezar schrieb:


> Dunkelspeere sind KEINE Jungeltrolle
> PS: ich hab deinen Vor-Edit-Beitrag gelesen, du hast bei Blizzard geschaut, stimmt's?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee, bei WowWiki ^^

Aber die richtige Antwort müsste sein: 4 bzw. 5

Waldtrolle (Amani)
Dschungeltrolle bzw. Inseltrolle als Unterart (z.B. Gurubashi)
Eistrolle (z.B. Frostmähnen)
Wüstentrolle

Edit: Mist, zu spät ^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich passe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kleiner Tipp: Er war der Designierte neue König des Königreichs Alterac


----------



## deathmagier (13. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wer war der adlige, der die Allianz kurz nach dem zurückschlagen der Horde fast zerstört hätte und wie war sein wirklicher Name?



na toll irgendwie glaub ich das du mir gerade das ende meines buches verraten hast durch die frage -.-


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> na toll irgendwie glaub ich das du mir gerade das ende meines buches verraten hast durch die frage -.-


Welches liest du grade?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

meinst du aiden perenolde?


----------



## deathmagier (13. Oktober 2008)

der tag des drachen^^


----------



## Crackmack (13. Oktober 2008)

Lord Perenolde ?^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> der tag des drachen^^


Mist ja sorry aber bisher gabs ja keine Richtige Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll ich lieber eine andere Frage stellen?


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

oder deathwing aka deval prestor?^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> oder deathwing aka deval prestor?^^





Spoiler



*hust* Ja *röchel hust*


----------



## deathmagier (13. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Mist ja sorry aber bisher gabs ja keine Richtige Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja aber jetzt kann ich mir auch zusammenreimen das es vermutlich lord perenolde aka neltharion (ich glaub zumindest der wars^^) aka deathwing war


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

tut mir leid wenn ich was verraten hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab die bücher malm von nem kollegen gehabt deswegen ist es bei mir immer auch n gedächtnisspiel 
sorry aber dass ich was verraten habe^^

hmm mal wieder ne gametechnische sache
wen fleht valeastrasz(hoffe richtig geschrieben) um hilfe an bzw bittet er um vergebung und in welchem kampf hilft vael ein wenn man ein bestimmtes item besitzt und aktiviert?


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> ja aber jetzt kann ich mir auch zusammenreimen das es vermutlich lord perenolde aka neltharion (ich glaub zumindest der wars^^) aka deathwing war


Ne ned Perenolde^^ Basi hatte Recht es ist PRESTOR


----------



## deathmagier (13. Oktober 2008)

ach np selber schuld wenn ich das hier lese aber das buch is trotzdem noch immer interressant vor allem da ich sowieso jetzt alle bücher lesen will das ich nicht immer vor irgendwelchen bossen oder npcs steh und fragen muss wer is das eigentlich^^


----------



## Randy Orton (13. Oktober 2008)

hmm möcht niemand? ok dann stellich jetz mal ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie heißt der Hammer den Thrall besitzt und wer führte ihn vorher?


----------



## Crackmack (13. Oktober 2008)

Is das nich der Doomhammer?Und den  hat er glaub ich von orgrim doomhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Is das nich der Doomhammer?Und der hat glaub ich von doomhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falsch Thrall hat den Hammer von Orgrim Doomhammer bekommen. Kann aber sein, dass der Hammer auch so heißt
Hubbs... Tante Karla hat deinen Beitrag gelesen bevor Tante Edith da war..


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

nur weil ich mir noch ne frage ausdenke werd ich übergangen 


> wen fleht valeastrasz(hoffe richtig geschrieben) um hilfe an bzw bittet er um vergebung und in welchem kampf hilft vael ein wenn man ein bestimmtes item besitzt und aktiviert?


----------



## Randy Orton (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> nur weil ich mir noch ne frage ausdenke werd ich übergangen



tschuldige dann is deine frage jetz aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

ach ja und der hammer von ogrim doomhammer bzw thrall heißt auch doomhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> ach ja und der hammer von ogrim doomhammer bzw thrall heißt auch doomhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jojo stimmt war ja auch leicht zu beantworten =) ok dann is deine gestellte frage nu dran


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Szepter der Sandstürme, in dem gegen Rend Schwarzhand und im zweifel fleht er den Spieler an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

gegen rand blackhand stimmt der rest nicht


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> gegen rand blackhand stimmt der rest nicht


Schade.
Ok Nächster versuch:Siegel des Aufstiegs, Rend Schwarzhand und Alexstrasza?^^


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

richtig und der gegenstand ist ein ring und heißt siegel des aufstiegs...wills ja nicht zu schwer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"ALEXSTRASZA, HELP ME! I MUST FIGHT!"
"At last the agony ends. I have failed you my Queen... I have failed us all..."
sind die exakten worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry war damals ca 30 mal lbrs für den ring und 100 mal in ubrs für den epic dagger von rend ~~
aber das war schon cool wo auf einmal son riesiger roter drache erschien alle geheilt hat und rend auf die nase gegeben hat^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich sogar noch reineditiert vorher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja: Cenarius hatte zwei Schüler. Wie hießen die?
(Letzte frage von mir für heut muss solangsam mal meine Matratze raiden gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

malfurion und illidan stormrage?


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> malfurion und illidan stormrage?


Rüüüschtüsch. Naja Nacht war lustig mit dem Fred hoffentlich lassen die Mods den offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlaft gut alle zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

oki dann mal was einfaches will auch schlafen^^
wie heißt das buch was die questreihe zum epischen schwert "quel'serrar" beginnt und wen muss man am ende töten?


----------



## Crackmack (13. Oktober 2008)

Forors Kompendium des Drachentötens
Man muss Ony killn


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

aight


----------



## Ankylos94 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hat wer was sonst hab ich was gutes!

Welchem Drachenschwarm sind die Drachen die man in den CoT Instanzen bekämpft zugehörig?

Edit: Schade dann nicht!


----------



## Crackmack (13. Oktober 2008)

öhhh ok
ma schaun 
*Wer führte im krieg der Urtume die nachtelfen an?*

Vileicht ein bischen schwer^^


----------



## Ankylos94 (13. Oktober 2008)

Malfurion Stormrage, Tyrande Whisperwind, Illidan Stormrage, Jarod Shadowsong,


----------



## Crackmack (13. Oktober 2008)

Falsch >.>
Soll ich auflösen?


----------



## Ankylos94 (13. Oktober 2008)

ja mach


----------



## Crackmack (13. Oktober 2008)

Lord Kur'talos Rabenkrone

*quelle*


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

Ihr spielt das Spiel aber nicht im Ernst zu 2. oder?
Naja egal, ich geh jetzt schlafen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Crashmack: Stell ne´ neue Frage!


----------



## Kiligen (13. Oktober 2008)

Cenarius oder Malfurion.
Doch nicht dieser Typ wurde der nicht von nem Dämon verfolgt oder getötet? naja egal habe das buch leider nicht gelesen.


----------



## Namir (13. Oktober 2008)

Erst war lord rabenkrone raidleiter, bis der gekillt wurde und illidan war plündermeister. tyrande hat die priesterinnen kommandiert und kritheals rausgeworfen wie blöde und cenarius hat als raidleiter der halbgötter und des waldviehs den mainraid unterstützt. malfurion hat nur dmg gemacht und sich sonst nicht gross am raid beteiligt (scheiss zerger). ronin hat allen geholfen und seine instant pyros jedem um den kopf geworfen, den er nicht gemocht hatte. und jarod shadowsong hat dem zweiten raidleiter (nachfolger von rabenkrone) nicht zugehört, hat ihn aus der gilde gekickt und den raid auf eigene faust weitergeführt...

so oder so ähnlich wars ^^


----------



## Namir (13. Oktober 2008)

für den fall, dass ich jetzt gewonnen hab, etwas ganz schweres.

*Wer waren die Cenarius' Eltern ?*


----------



## Kamaji (13. Oktober 2008)

die pennen doch eh alle schon^^
n8


----------



## Kalekor (13. Oktober 2008)

Sei Vater war Malorne und seine Mutter Elune.

Aufgezogen hat in Ysera.

Falls ich richtig liege meine Frage:

Wie hieß das einstige Königreich der Neruber und wer war ihr König?


----------



## Nookyn (13. Oktober 2008)

ich tippe auf Azjol-Nerub & Anub'arak & Lichkönig bzw. später dann Ner'zhul


----------



## Nookyn (13. Oktober 2008)

falls meine antwort richtig ist.:

Wen holte Arthas mithilfe Medivhs Zauberbuch zurück in die Welt der lebenden?


----------



## Georan (13. Oktober 2008)

Nookyn schrieb:


> falls meine antwort richtig ist.:
> 
> Wen holte Arthas mithilfe Medivhs Zauberbuch zurück in die Welt der lebenden?


Hmm Kel'thuzad oder?


----------



## Nookyn (13. Oktober 2008)

da ich pennen geh und das spiel net unterbrechen will: 

die richtige antwort ist: archimonde

nachzulesen hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter5.html#35

an den nächsten der das ließt: stell bitte ne frage ;D


----------



## Ellesime (13. Oktober 2008)

Etwas was mir nie wieder ausm Kopp geht weil ich mir das im Ernst damals angetan habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie viele Quests waren ursprünglich als Nichtmensch(also ohne den 10% Rufbonus) nötig um einen Winterspring Frostsäbler erwerben zu dürfen?


----------



## CoHanni (13. Oktober 2008)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Fullquote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also ich bin zwar kein ally(da nur die den tiger bekommen können), aber soweit ich weiß gibts es doch kaum quests dafür, nur eine um überhaupt neutral/freundlich zu werden und dann konnte man nur noch per abgeben der federn und perlen ruf bekommen und durch das toten bestimmter mobs halt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: falls es stimmen sollte, ich möchte wissen, Wieviele Kriegsmaterilen müssen insgesamt für die AQ Öffnungsquest gesammelt werden, um diese zu beenden?


----------



## Kiligen (13. Oktober 2008)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Etwas was mir nie wieder ausm Kopp geht weil ich mir das im Ernst damals angetan habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Also mal gucken man bekam 50 Ruf je Quest frührer.
Rechnen wir 50x 60 von Neutral auf Freundlich dann 50x 120 für Wohlwollen dann 50x240 für Respektvoll und als letztes 50x420.
Also man benötigt (60+120+240+420)=840 Quests dmait man von 0 Neutral bis erfürchtrig kommt.


Wenn es richtig ist dann ist das hier mal das Rätsel.
Wie hießen die 4 erzmagier in Dalaran die Arthas getötet hat,bedenke es gab 3 Magier die sterben mussten und einen der als extra boss da war.

Ist wirklich ganz einfach.


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

> Wie hießen die 4 erzmagier in Dalaran die Arthas getötet hat,bedenke es gab 3 Magier die sterben mussten und einen der als extra boss da war


Shal Lightbinder
Doril Magefont
Conjurus Rex
Antonidas

Frage: Wen oder was beschwor Arugal? Und warum beschwor Arugal das/ den/ die?


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Shal Lightbinder
> Doril Magefont
> Conjurus Rex
> Antonidas
> ...




Die Worgs hat er beschworen nachdem Dalaran vernichtet wurde um die Geißel zurück zu schlagen.
Schlug aber fehlt weil die Worgs nicht nur die Geißel vernichtete sondern auch die überlebenden Magier aus Dalaran.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Die Worgs hat er beschworen nachdem Dalaran vernichtet wurde um die Geißel zurück zu schlagen.
> Schlug aber fehlt weil die Worgs nicht nur die Geißel vernichtete sondern auch die überlebenden Magier aus Dalaran.




Krieg ich noch ne Antwort? Oo
ne Frage reinstellen und dann offline gehen.. super.


----------



## Namir (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Krieg ich noch ne Antwort? Oo
> ne Frage reinstellen und dann offline gehen.. super.



stell einfach ne neue frage


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> stell einfach ne neue frage




gut erm... Wen musste sich Arthas in Stratholme stellen als er dort versuchte die Seuche durchs ermorden der Einheimischen zu stoppen?


----------



## Derigon (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> gut erm... Wen musste sich Arthas in Stratholme stellen als er dort versuchte die Seuche durchs ermorden der Einheimischen zu stoppen?



Mal Ganis der alten Karotte


----------



## Jo_1984 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde sagen Mal´Ganis


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Mal Ganis der alten Karotte



Das ist richtig Derigon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist an der reihe


----------



## Derigon (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer ordnete die Welt Azeroth, nachdem sie erschaffen wurde?


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Wer ordnete die Welt Azeroth, nachdem sie erschaffen wurde?



Die Titanen


----------



## Derigon (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Die Titanen


jau, weiter gehts!


----------



## Jo_1984 (13. Oktober 2008)

los los nächste frage^^


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> jau, weiter gehts!



Bleiben wir gleich bei den Titanen.

Welcher Ort wird als die Werkstatt der Titanen bezeichnet?


----------



## Jo_1984 (13. Oktober 2008)

Uldaman


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo_1984 schrieb:


> Uldaman




nein.


----------



## Jo_1984 (13. Oktober 2008)

Uldaman - Instanz im Ödland, einstige Werkstatt der Titanen, hier suchen die zwergischen Archäologen nach dem Ursprung der Zwerge und wie diese entstanden sind 

Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...89577&sid=3


----------



## Peterikus (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo_1984 schrieb:


> Uldaman - Instanz im Ödland, einstige Werkstatt der Titanen, hier suchen die zwergischen Archäologen nach dem Ursprung der Zwerge und wie diese entstanden sind
> 
> Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...89577&sid=3




auf der seite war ich gerade auch xD


----------



## Geibscher (13. Oktober 2008)

Tolles Rätselraten wenn jeder sofort alles bei Google sucht...


----------



## Jo_1984 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab ja nichts gesucht, hab meine Antwort gegeben und nur mal nachgeschaut als gesagt wurde ist falsch, weil ich mir eigentlich sicher war das es uldaman ist.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

War das nicht Uldum? *nachdenk, grübel*


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> War das nicht Uldum? *nachdenk, grübel*




Uldum ist korrekt.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy ist dran, gogo^^


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Mitzy ist dran, gogo^^




zZZZz :O Wenn er nichts schreibt nehm ich an das er hier nicht weiter macht. 

Dann stell ich gleich die nächste Frage:

Was tat Jaina Proidmoore als ultimativen Beweis zur Loyalität gegenüber der Horde?


----------



## StormofDoom (13. Oktober 2008)

Sie verriet ihnen, wie sie ihren Vater besiegen konnten


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> Sie verriet ihnen, wie sie ihren Vater besiegen konnten



Das ist korrekt. Du bist damit dran.


----------



## StormofDoom (13. Oktober 2008)

Wen tötete Illidan, nachdem er die Kraft des Schädels von Gul'dan in sich aufgenommen hatte?


----------



## Qonix (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde jetzt mal so frei heraus auf seinen Bruder tippen. Hab leider den 3. Band von "Krieg der Ahnen" noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> Wen tötete Illidan, nachdem er die Kraft des Schädels von Gul'dan in sich aufgenommen hatte?



Das müsste Tichondrius gewesen sein?


----------



## StormofDoom (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Das müsste Tichondrius gewesen sein?



jap du bist

@Qonix, das ist unlogisch da Malfurion noch lebt


----------



## Qonix (13. Oktober 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> @Qonix, das ist unlogisch da Malfurion noch lebt


Ach weiss ich doch nicht. Wie gesagt war einfach so frei heraus. Dachte nur weil er ihn so hasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach weiss ich doch nicht. Wie gesagt war einfach so frei heraus. Dachte nur weil er ihn so hasst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, mal was gemeines. 

Wer führte den Angriff der Geißel gegen die kleine Stadt Darrowshire?


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Hehe, mal was gemeines.
> 
> Wer führte den Angriff der Geißel gegen die kleine Stadt Darrowshire?



Horgus und Marduk


----------



## youngceaser (13. Oktober 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> Ich bin Englisch nicht wirklich so mächtig dass, ich das verstehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


benutz nen englischübersezter asu dem internet


----------



## StormofDoom (13. Oktober 2008)

Marduck der Schwarze oder so


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Horgus und Marduk




Das haste doch nachgeschaut oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja du bist.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Das haste doch nachgeschaut oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, marduk kannte ich aus scholo aber der zweite nicht, is ja nicht verboten nachzuschlagen^^

hmm, ok

Wo steht der einzige Greifenmeister der nicht Elite ist?


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> naja, marduk kannte ich aus scholo aber der zweite nicht, is ja nicht verboten nachzuschlagen^^
> 
> hmm, ok
> 
> Wo steht der einzige Greifenmeister der nicht Elite ist?




Moonglade


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Das nachschauen? Neeee, sowas darf man nicht nachschauen! Die Quest ist herrlich... Schlacht um Darrowshire... Die hab ich mit meiner Gruppe gleich 6 oder 7x gemacht *g*

Naja, ich hab keine Frage gestellt weil ich nicht sicher war, dann musste ich kurz mal einkaufen- was soll´s xD
Nächste Frage, go, ich will nochmal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Moonglade



GREIFENMEISTER, nicht Windreiter/Hippogreifenmeister


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> GREIFENMEISTER, nicht Windreiter/Hippogreifenmeister




Wähh das is ne Alliefrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich rate mal : 

Darkshire?


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Auf dem Ironforge Flughafen?


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt, ich hab mal einen gesehen... War der nicht bei der Wildhammerfeste? *nachdenk*
*grübel*
*qualm*
*rauch*
*Feuermelder in Alarm setz*


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Wähh das is ne Alliefrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein. Also ich weis es auch als Hordler, weil ich mich schon gewundert habe warum der so leich zu killen war...



minosha schrieb:


> Auf dem Ironforge Flughafen?



Nein, da sind nur 2 Greifen, aber kein Flugpunkt bzw kein Greifenmeister


----------



## keen. (13. Oktober 2008)

oder im hinterland evtl?


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hab mal einen gesehen... War der nicht bei der Wildhammerfeste? *nachdenk*
> *grübel*
> *qualm*
> *rauch*
> *Feuermelder in Alarm setz*



Nein, der ist Elite


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> oder im hinterland evtl?



Jetzt kommen wir langsam näher^^


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du bei Hinterland: Wir kommen langsam näher... sagst und der bei Süderstade mich umgenietet hat sage ich mal Arathi?


----------



## Maradil (13. Oktober 2008)

westliche Pestis ?


----------



## keen. (13. Oktober 2008)

puh schon ne zeit lang her, dass ich auf allianzseite unterwegs war...

Greifenmeister Krallenaxt vielleicht?


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> puh schon ne zeit lang her, dass ich auf allianzseite unterwegs war...
> 
> Greifenmeister Krallenaxt vielleicht?




Der am aerie peak ??


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich hab da erst neulich mit meinem warlock gelvlt und mir ist keiner aufgefallen... Aber wenn man den killn kann muss es ja einer von der Ally sein... Ich geh da nachher einfach mal hin! *g*

Oder es ist in der Umgebung...  Arathi- nein. Southshire- nein, Pessi- nein, da bin ich mir sicher.
Evtl. im Hinterland deiner Fantasie? *g*

Gibt es da bei Quel'Danas nicht einen Greifenmeister non elite?


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Wenn du bei Hinterland: Wir kommen langsam näher... sagst und der bei Süderstade mich umgenietet hat sage ich mal Arathi?



Der Greifenmeister in Arathihochland, die Zuflucht ist Cedrik Prose und er ist Level 65.

Stimmt


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab da erst neulich mit meinem warlock gelvlt und mir ist keiner aufgefallen... Aber wenn man den killn kann muss es ja einer von der Ally sein... Ich geh da nachher einfach mal hin! *g*
> 
> Oder es ist in der Umgebung...  Arathi- nein. Southshire- nein, Pessi- nein, da bin ich mir sicher.
> Evtl. im Hinterland deiner Fantasie? *g*
> ...



Der auf Quel'danas ist nicht 65 sonder 70 Elite


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Der Greifenmeister in Arathihochland, die Zuflucht ist Cedrik Prose und er ist Level 65.
> 
> Stimmt




gut Frage beantwortet ^^ und weiter gehts!


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Jipiie .. dann bin ich dran.

In den verwüsteten Landen gibt es einen Dämon der auf einem Berg steht und den man nur durch Runen auf dem Boden ereichen kann. 

Wie heisst der und was ist er?


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> puh schon ne zeit lang her, dass ich auf allianzseite unterwegs war...
> 
> Greifenmeister Krallenaxt vielleicht?



Nicht schlecht, nur ist das kein Greifenmeister mit dessen hilfe man fliegen kann und es spawnen auch keine Greifen wenn man ihn angreift, aber theoretisch ist die Antwort auch richtig...


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Jipiie .. dann bin ich dran.
> 
> In den verwüsteten Landen gibt es einen Dämon der auf einem Berg steht und den man nur durch Runen auf dem Boden ereichen kann.
> 
> Wie heisst der und was ist er?



Das ist Razelikh der Entweiher und er ist ein Schreckenslord.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Jipiie .. dann bin ich dran.
> 
> In den verwüsteten Landen gibt es einen Dämon der auf einem Berg steht und den man nur durch Runen auf dem Boden ereichen kann.
> 
> Wie heisst der und was ist er?




das müsste dreadlord area sein?!


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Dämon heißt Razzik (ungefähr). Er ist durch eine lange Quest zu erreichen. Er hat 3 Verbündete und sich selber. Des weiteren ist er an die Verwüstete Lande gebunden.


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Das ist Razelikh der Entweiher und er ist ein Schreckenslord.



Och mann
Stimmt


----------



## keen. (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, nur ist das kein Greifenmeister mit dessen hilfe man fliegen kann und es spawnen auch keine Greifen wenn man ihn angreift, aber theoretisch ist die Antwort auch richtig...



was nich is das kann ja noch werden, war ja die quest mit dem verschleppten kleinen greifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal schaun ob der mit wotlk nen ausgewachsener greif in nordend is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Mal was leichtes das die anderen auch dran kommen:

Welche 2 Zwerge haben die Fähigkeit "Avatar"? (Ich wette ihr seid schonmal von dieser Fähigkeit  getötet worden^^)


----------



## Maradil (13. Oktober 2008)

O__O


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Mal was leichtes das die anderen auch dran kommen:
> 
> Welche 2 Zwerge haben die Fähigkeit "Avatar"? (Ich wette ihr seid schonmal von dieser Fähigkeit  getötet worden^^)




ich versteh die Frage nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehts nur mir so?


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Denke mal der eine ist Magni Bronzebart (Bin beim Vornamen nicht sicher)

Und die Wette hast de verloren.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> ich versteh die Frage nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt in WoW genau 2 Zwerg NPCs die im Kampf die Fähigkeit "Avatar" verwenden, welche ihre Rüstung und ihren Schaden um 50% erhöht...ups schon zu viel gesagt^^


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Denke mal der eine ist Magni Bronzebart (Bin beim Vornamen nicht sicher)
> 
> Und die Wette hast de verloren.



Welche 2!! Zwerge..


----------



## Skill_lettor (13. Oktober 2008)

muradin den arthas in Northrend getroffen hat udn der könig von if vielleicht


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt in wc3 das ultimate von dem Zwerg "Avatar".
Also, ich kann mich nicht erinnern je einen Zwerg gesehen zu haben der diese Fähigkeit beherrscht... In wc3 konnte es ja nur der Zwerg bei den humans, wie gesagt... Aber in WoW... Kein blassen Schimmer. Vermutlich der King von Ironforge- aber sonst... Thaurissan evtl. aber ich hab es nie geschafft mit einer Gruppe bis dahin zu gelangen.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Skill_lettor schrieb:


> muradin den arthas in Northrend getroffen hat udn der könig von if vielleicht



Muradin ist (noch) nicht in WoW enthalten, allerdings ist er auch ein Mountain King.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Es gibt in WoW genau 2 Zwerg NPCs die im Kampf die Fähigkeit "Avatar" verwenden, welche ihre Rüstung und ihren Schaden um 50% erhöht...ups schon zu viel gesagt^^




Aber jetzt versteh ich die Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also es muss auf jeden Fall ein Krieger/Mountain King NPC sein denn in Wc3 konnten nur diese die Fähigkeit nutzen.
Ich geh davon aus das es der König von Ironforge kann und erm.. kA wer der andere ist.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Es gibt in wc3 das ultimate von dem Zwerg "Avatar".
> Also, ich kann mich nicht erinnern je einen Zwerg gesehen zu haben der diese Fähigkeit beherrscht... In wc3 konnte es ja nur der Zwerg bei den humans, wie gesagt... Aber in WoW... Kein blassen Schimmer. Vermutlich der King von Ironforge- aber sonst... Thaurissan evtl. aber ich hab es nie geschafft mit einer Gruppe bis dahin zu gelangen.



Jeder der etwas PvP spielt kennt beide...


----------



## Sqi (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Es gibt in WoW genau 2 Zwerg NPCs die im Kampf die Fähigkeit "Avatar" verwenden, welche ihre Rüstung und ihren Schaden um 50% erhöht...ups schon zu viel gesagt^^



Ich glaub es ist Magni Bronzebart un der Stormpike(boss im AV)da kA wie der mit Vornamen heisst.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Sqi schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist Magni Bronzebart un der Stormpike(boss im AV)da kA wie der mit Vornamen heisst.



Ok, ich lass das mal gelten, King Magni Bronzebeard (IF BOSS)  und Vanndar Stormpike (Alterac Boss).


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Magni Bronzebart Und Vanndar Stormpike?
Edit:Mist zu spät *Grml*


----------



## Sqi (13. Oktober 2008)

So ne gechillte Frage :

Welche Bosse in WoW besitzen die 2 Phiolen des von Archimonde zerstörten Weltenbaum?


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Sqi schrieb:


> So ne gechillte Frage :
> 
> Welche Bosse in WoW besitzen die 2 Phiolen des von Archimonde zerstörten Weltenbaum?




Lady Vash und KelThas?


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (13. Oktober 2008)

Vashy und Kaelthas.......^^


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Vashj und Kael'thas oder?
edit:Verdammt das darf net wahr sein,wie schnell seid ihr denn?xD


----------



## Sqi (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Lady Vash und KelThas?



Richig!


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Kael und Vashj


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Kael und Vashj




Ok. Mal wieder etwas Lore : Wer tötete Medivh und als was kam Medivh 20 Jahre später wieder auf Azeroth zurück.

eben eine rauchen.. antworte aber gleich ^^ keine sorge


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (13. Oktober 2008)

Der heißt Kaelthas und net Kelthas....^^


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Typ aus Shattrath wie heißt er nomma, der Erzmagier der kirin tor.
und dann kam er als Prophet und überredete Thrall, Jaina und Cairne sich zu Verbünden gegen Burning Legion

Edit: Kathgar der Vollhorst


----------



## Skill_lettor (13. Oktober 2008)

lothar champion von stormind tötete mediv udn er kehrte zurück um die hord un die allianz zu vereinen


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Khadgar?


----------



## Sqi (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ok. Mal wieder etwas Lore : Wer tötete Medivh und als was kam Medivh 20 Jahre später wieder auf Azeroth zurück.
> 
> eben eine rauchen.. antworte aber gleich ^^ keine sorge



Kathgar und er kam als Schemen wieder nach Azeroth glaubsch ^^


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Kathgar, sein Schüler, hat ihn getötet. Und er ist später als Prophet zurück gekehrt um die Menschen vor der Legion zu warnen.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

My turn, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> My turn, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erzmagier ist aber Rohnin momentan^^.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Jeder der etwas PvP spielt kennt beide...



Nunja- ich hab meistens gedefft als Hordler und als Ally war ich aufgrund meiner Heilig PvP Skillung eher vorne. So hab ich Vanndar nie in Aktion erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur neuen Frage: Was soll ich sagen... Ach... was soll´s- Khadgar und sein bester Freund haben Medivh gekillt.


----------



## Skill_lettor (13. Oktober 2008)

den todesstoss setzte Lothar oder irree ich mich jetzt  weis nicht mehr ganz genau zu lange her das buch


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Volle Antwort:

Khadgar und Lothar töteten gemeinsam Medivh den Letzten Wächter.
Danach kam Medivh als Prophet/Schemen back um seine Fehler zu bereinigen und er überredete Jaina, Cairne und Thrall sich gegen die Burning Legion zu verbünden <3


----------



## Skill_lettor (13. Oktober 2008)

gute antwort


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Typ soll endlich wieder kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Volle Antwort:
> 
> Khadgar und Lothar töteten gemeinsam Medivh den Letzten Wächter.
> Danach kam Medivh als Prophet/Schemen back um seine Fehler zu bereinigen und er überredete Jaina, Cairne und Thrall sich gegen die Burning Legion zu verbünden <3



Ja da hast du Recht. Stell einfach ne Frage, deine Antwort stimmt.


----------



## Skill_lettor (13. Oktober 2008)

neue frage


----------



## Thagol (13. Oktober 2008)

nur da fehlt noch die Hilfe von Garona ^^


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ja da hast du Recht. Lass mal noch 5 Minuten warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja da hast du Recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie hieß das Land auf Draenor, indem die schamanistischen Orcs lebten, als sie noch braun und unverderbt waren?

Nich schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Skill_lettor schrieb:


> gute antwort




Lothar und Kadghar ist richtig. Auchd as mit dem Prohpeten stimmt.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Wie hieß das Land auf Draenor, indem die schamanistischen Orcs lebten, als sie noch braun und unverderbt waren?
> 
> Nich schwer
> 
> ...




Nagrand ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Wie hieß das Land auf Draenor, indem die schamanistischen Orcs lebten, als sie noch braun und unverderbt waren?
> 
> Nich schwer
> 
> ...



Edith: Orcs nicht gelesen, das müsste Nagrand sein.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Nagrand !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jopp^^


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Argus oder?



Das war die Welt der Draeneis!

Füttert mal mein Valenth-Pet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Das war die Welt der Draeneis!



Siehe Edith^^. Hab nur halb gelesen.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Jopp^^




Was gab Tyrande Illidan als sie sich das letzte mal sahen als andenken?


----------



## Xetor12 (13. Oktober 2008)

Drenor 


Edit : Ups Frage net richtig gelesen.


----------



## StormofDoom (13. Oktober 2008)

an sich lebten die Orcs über ganz Draenor verteilt, in Nagrand fand nur das Kosh'harg-Fest statt, bei dem sie sich versammelt hatten...


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Was gab Tyrande Illidan als sie sich das letzte mal sahen als andenken?



Nen Arschtritt.

Nein, kP.


----------



## Jo_1984 (13. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> an sich lebten die Orcs über ganz Draenor verteilt, in Nagrand fand nur das Kosh'harg-Fest statt, bei dem sie sich versammelt hatten...



Nagradn war quasi das capital der Orcs


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo_1984 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boah toll, das kennt jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo_1984 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe nujo ich lass das mal gelten. Ich hätte erwartet das kommt : eine Blume oder sowas.

^^


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Nagradn war quasi das capital der Orcs



Nö, die Orcs kannten bspw die Zangarmarschen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da haben sich nämlich Velen und die Draeneis nach dem Angriff der Orcs versteckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Lan der Draeneis war Argus....^^


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Was gab Tyrande Illidan als sie sich das letzte mal sahen als andenken?



Als Andenken die Blüte, welche er auch in BT droppt. Aber eingendlich schenkte sie (und Malfurion) ihm die Freiheit.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo_1984 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gogo next question


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd mal sagen der Punkt müsste an Traklar geben^^ Soweit ich weiß sagte Tyrande auch noch in der Sequenz "Flieh Illidan und komme nie mehr zurück, dein Geschenk für deine Verdienste soll die Freiheit sein."- ich kann mich allerdings auch irren.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> gogo next question



Ok, der Kleine ist off.
Dann hau ich ma einfach die nächste Frage rein:

Wen ließ Arthas in Northrend die Schiffe der Menschen zerstören und verriet sie danach?


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Söldner, Eistrolle und so^^


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Ok, der Kleine ist off.
> Dann hau ich ma einfach die nächste Frage rein:
> 
> Wen ließ Arthas in Northrend die Schiffe der Menschen zerstören und verriet sie danach?



Söldner, welche er zuvor angeworben hatte.

Edith: Ihr seid mir zu schnell^^. Mein Web läd zu langsam.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Söldner Trolle und so^^



Das ging unfair schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Ok, der Kleine ist off.
> Dann hau ich ma einfach die nächste Frage rein:
> 
> Wen ließ Arthas in Northrend die Schiffe der Menschen zerstören und verriet sie danach?




Den Spieler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Du hättest ja fragen können wie viele Units kamen um die Nachricht zu überbringen, dass wäre evtl. schwieriger gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Den Spieler...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Arthas hat dich aber nich verraten :O
DU steuerst ja Arthas :O


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Puh ich bin dran..
Hmm bin nicht sonderlich kreativ sagen wir mal in welcher instanz befindet sich ein Gegner der das gleiche Modell hat wie die Tugendhafte Maid?Name auch pls^^
Ps. Wenns mehrere gibt ,sry kenne nur die eine^^
EDIT :Wotlk nicht mitgezählt.habe keinen betakey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Puh ich bin dran..
> Hmm bin nicht sonderlich kreativ sagen wir mal in welcher instanz befindet sich ein Gegner der das gleiche Modell hat wie die Tugendhafte Maid?Name auch pls^^
> Ps. Wenns mehrere gibt ,sry kenne nur die eine^^



Uldaman und irgendwas mit T x'D


----------



## Jo_1984 (13. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder ne leichte Frage:

Welche 2 Drachen des blauen Schwarms halten sich im Sonnenbrunnenplateau auf und warum sind sie dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (13. Oktober 2008)

Uldaman und Hallen der Blitze.....


----------



## greenoano (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Puh ich bin dran..
> Hmm bin nicht sonderlich kreativ sagen wir mal in welcher instanz befindet sich ein Gegner der das gleiche Modell hat wie die Tugendhafte Maid?Name auch pls^^
> Ps. Wenns mehrere gibt ,sry kenne nur die eine^^


War das nicht die neue Ini in Nordend Halle der Steine?


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

uldaman bei dem event ama nfang


----------



## ch_Rankath (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Arthas hat dich aber nich verraten :O
> DU steuerst ja Arthas :O




jo Frage is ja eh schon beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollen bitte kein Off-Topic hier machen.
Nächste Frage bitte.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (13. Oktober 2008)

Kalecos und Teufelsruch?....^^
Bin ich nun dran???^^ hab die frage richtig beantwortet......


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Puh ich bin dran..
> Hmm bin nicht sonderlich kreativ sagen wir mal in welcher instanz befindet sich ein Gegner der das gleiche Modell hat wie die Tugendhafte Maid?Name auch pls^^
> Ps. Wenns mehrere gibt ,sry kenne nur die eine^^



Uldaman _> Ironaya hies die glaub ich auf Englisch.


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

kalecgos udn ka^^


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Schattenstoffspezi schrieb:


> Uldaman und Hallen der Blitze.....


Soory beta mal nich mitgezählt^^
Weiss keiner den Namen?


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Zu ersten Frage: Ich glaube der Name ist Titania.

Zur zweiten Frage: Malygos und ein Kumpane um die Reinkarnation des Sonnenbrunnens zu retten.


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Name ist glaub ich Ironia in Uldaman. Das Schaft und Medallion Iventdingens


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Uldaman _> Ironaya hies die glaub ich auf Englisch.


Rischtüüsch


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (13. Oktober 2008)

Traurige maid in denn Hallen der Blitze.....


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Uldaman und Ironaya


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Rischtüüsch



Gut dann mal ich.

Wie heißen die Eltern von Cenarius und wo und von wem wurde sein Vater getötet!


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

harte frage, wo kann amn sowas anchlesen?
steht das in nem buch?


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Malorne aber kein Plan, wo verreckt ist


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> harte frage, wo kann amn sowas anchlesen?
> steht das in nem buch?



Glaub ja, hab ich aber leider grad nicht den Titel. War der nicht auch in der Krieg der Ahnen-Reihe dabei? Ich weis das aus ein paar Druidenquests.


----------



## greenoano (13. Oktober 2008)

Also seine Eltern hießen Malorne und Ysera


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

krieg der ahnen ist doch diese trilogie mit den anchtelfen oder?


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Vater war Malorne, bin ich auch der Meinung. Und ich glaube die sind im 1. großen Krieg gestorben... Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Also seine Eltern hießen Malorne und Ysera



Falsch Ysera war lediglich die Ziehmutter von Cenarius.

Edith: Geb euch noch 5 Antworten, die Frage ist wirklich nicht leicht!


----------



## klogmo (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Gut dann mal ich.
> 
> Wie heißen die Eltern von Cenarius und wo und von wem wurde sein Vater getötet!




Malorne und Ysera meine ich, Malorne wurde beim ersten Angriff der Legion getötet.

Oder ne war seine Mutter nicht diese Vogelhalgöttin oder so?

Ach und Malorne wurde von diesen gliegenden Dämonen getötet ich weiß nur grad nicht genau wie die heißen Teufelswächter oder so.


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Er wurde beim Kampf Bei Azshara getötet. Weiss nur nicht mehr von wem.


----------



## greenoano (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau Archimonde hat ihn zu einem Zweikampf herrausgefordert und ihm am Ende das Genick gebrochen


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

mutter muss irgendein gott oder aspekt seind a cenarius nen halbgott war, zumindest behauptete er dies


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

Malorne wurde entweder von Archimonde oder Mannoroth getötet, ich glaube aber, dass es Archi war


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Malorn war der Vater, Elune die Mutter und Ysera die Ziehmutter.
So sagt man es.


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich lös es mal auf!

Cenarius war das Kind von Malorne und Elune! Ysera war nur die Ziehmutter, weil Elune keinen Körper auf Azeroth hatte. Getötet wurde Malorne bei der 1. großem Krieg gegen die Legion, als er Cenarius, welcher schwer verletzt war, schützen wollte. Archimonde forderte ihn zum Zweikampf auf und tötete ihn dabei.

So jetzt müssten wir uns streiten wer denn fragen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## greenoano (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Falsch Ysera war lediglich die Ziehmutter von Cenarius.
> 
> Edith: Geb euch noch 5 Antworten, die Frage ist wirklich nicht leicht!



Dann war es Elune


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

elune war die mutter


----------



## greenoano (13. Oktober 2008)

Mist zu spät^^


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich lös es mal auf!
> 
> Cenarius war das Kind von Malorne und Elune! Ysera war nur die Ziehmutter, weil Elune keinen Körper auf Azeroth hatte. Getötet wurde Malorne bei der 1. großem Krieg gegen die Legion, als er Cenarius, welcher schwer verletzt war, schützen wollte. Archimonde forderte ihn zum Zweikampf auf und tötete ihn dabei.
> 
> ...




Sag ich doch


----------



## greenoano (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer muss jetzt die nächte Frage stellen?


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Der erste unter mir darf die Nächste Frage stellen.


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich stell einfach mal eine, die brennt mir gerade auf der Zunge:


Wer war der/die Lehrer/in von Drek´thar?


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Leckaeis! Bin ich jetzt dran? :pP (scherz)


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Sag ich doch



Naja nicht ganz^^.


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mal so egoistisch und age : Ich.
Weil ich scheinbar der EInzige war, der Elune geschrieben hat, bevor aufgelöst wurd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Ich stell einfach mal eine, die brennt mir gerade auf der Zunge:
> 
> 
> Wer war der/die Lehrer/in von Drek´thar?



Ner'zhul?


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Ich stell einfach mal eine, die brennt mir gerade auf der Zunge:
> 
> 
> Wer war der/die Lehrer/in von Drek´thar?



Ner'zhul?


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Ner'zhul?



Nein, der war es leider nicht


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie ist Elune denn die Mutter von Cenarius geworden, wenn sie keinen Körper hat? Ich meine, wie wurde er dann gezeugt?
Wobei...
...
... Ich glaube, es gibt Dinge die selbst ich nicht wissen will *räusper*

Der Lehrer von Drek'thar war doch glaub ich Doomhammer selbst, oder?


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Nein, der war es leider nicht



Gul'dan?


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz^^.



Ich hab exakt das geschrieben was du geschrieben hast.
nur den Tod von Malorne hab ich ausgelassen, aber der wurd auch nicht gefragt.

Dann stell ich mal die nächste Frage :

Wie hiess Thralls einzige, menschliche Jugendfreundin mit Vor- und Nachnamen?


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

tabetha blackmoore


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

Taretha Foxton

Spitzname Tari


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

schade^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Taretha Blackmoore
edit: ups mist^^


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Gul'dan?



Nein, auch Gul´dan ist nicht die richtige antwort


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Taretha Foxton




Rüchtüg.

Blackmoore is falsch, so hiess der kerl dem Durnholde gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du darfst die nächste Frage stellen


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Also
Ich meine seine Mutter war Elune persönlich und sie hat Malorne Cenarius anvertraut, Yseras Liebe zu Malorne war so groß, dass sie Cenaruis adoptiert und zusammen mit Malorne aufgezogen hat.
Malorne fiel im ersten Krieg gegen Archimonde bei der Verteidigung der Welt an der Seite der anderen Götter.

EDIT: Fu, 100 Jahre zu spät


----------



## klogmo (13. Oktober 2008)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Ich stell einfach mal eine, die brennt mir gerade auf der Zunge:
> 
> 
> Wer war der/die Lehrer/in von Drek´thar?



War das nicht Mutter Kashur oder so?


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wie ist Elune denn die Mutter von Cenarius geworden, wenn sie keinen Körper hat? Ich meine, wie wurde er dann gezeugt?
> Wobei...
> ...
> ... Ich glaube, es gibt Dinge die selbst ich nicht wissen will *räusper*
> ...



Malorne war ein Halbgot wie Cenarius und somit Zugang zur Welt der Götter oder so^^. Viel ist darüber nicht bekannt.



leckaeis schrieb:


> Ich hab exakt das geschrieben was du geschrieben hast.
> nur den Tod von Malorne hab ich ausgelassen, aber der wurd auch nicht gefragt.
> 
> Dann stell ich mal die nächste Frage :
> ...



Klar wurde das gefragt. Und erstmal die andere Frage.


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> War das nicht Mutter Kashur oder so?




Rrrrichtig! Gut erkannt! Die nächste Frage bitte!


----------



## Horasto (13. Oktober 2008)

war das nicht Taretha Foxton?

man war ich langsam xD


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Rrrrichtig! Gut erkannt! Die nächste Frage bitte!



Jetzt muss man sich einigen, haben 2 Leute Erlaubnis zum Frage stellen xD


----------



## klogmo (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok,  dann mach ich mal eine Frage.


Wer war der/die erste Anführer/in der Nachtelfen gegen die Brennende Legion (bei ihrem ersten Angriff)?


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Ok,  dann mach ich mal eine Frage.
> 
> 
> Wer war der/die erste Anführer/in der Nachtelfen gegen die Brennende Legion (bei ihrem ersten Angriff)?



Azshara


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man sich einigen, haben 2 Leute Erlaubnis zum Frage stellen xD



Soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen hab, sind alle Fragen aufgelöst, der letzte der eine richtige Antwort auf die aktuelle Frage gab, war Klogmo, als sollte er die nächste Frage stellen


----------



## Skill_lettor (13. Oktober 2008)

nein die war das gegenteil


----------



## klogmo (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Azshara




Falsch. Lies mal genau "GEGEN die Brennende Legion"....


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Falsch. Lies mal genau "GEGEN die Brennende Legion"....



Tyrande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Es gab keine weibliche Anführerin. 
Es gab nur eine weibliche Anführerin der Priester und das war eine Hohepriesterin.

Der Anführer der Nachtelfen war Lord Ravencrest für die Nachtelfen und Azshara für die Hochgeborenen


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Tyrande Whisperwind war beim Kampf beteiligt... Ich glaube, geführt haben Ihn allerdings Illidan, Malfurion und Tyrande zusammen mit Elune an Ihrer Seite als Schutzgöttin.


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Azshara



Voll daneben^^.

Wenn ich nur den Namen wüsste, Band 1 Krieg der Ahnen, der Lord Raven.... ka genau^^

Edith: Ravencrest danke  Leckaeis


----------



## klogmo (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Es gab keine weibliche Anführerin.
> Es gab nur eine weibliche Anführerin der Priester und das war eine Hohepriesterin.
> 
> Der Anführer der Nachtelfen war Lord Ravencrest für die Nachtelfen und Azshara für die Hochgeborenen




1000 Punkte an leckaeis.

Ravencrest war der erste Anführer, nach seinem Tot war es dann Desdel Stareye wenn ich mich jetzt nicht komplett täusche.



Achja, lekaeis darf die nächste Frage stellen.


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Kay, dann bin ich ja wieder dran.

Was steht nun ( vermutlich ) an dem ort, an dem Malfurion Lord Xavius endgültig vernichtet hat ?


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> 1000 Punkte an leckaeis.
> 
> Ravencrest war der erste Anführer, nach seinem Tot war es dann Desdel Stareye wenn ich mich jetzt nicht komplett täusche.



Auf Deutsch heißt der um genau zu sein, Lord Kur'talos Rabenkrone, aber Leckaeis ist dran.


----------



## BmnFive (13. Oktober 2008)

Misch ich mich auch ma ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Von wem hat Nerzhul den auf dreanor den auftrag gekriegt die Dreanei auszulöschen und wer hat ihn verraten?


----------



## böseee (13. Oktober 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ich würd mal Hyjal sagen, wenn ich das Buch richtig verstanden habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sag mal iwo her kenne ich deine sigg


----------



## klogmo (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch heißt der um genau zu sein, Lord Kur'talos Rabenkrone, aber Leckaeis ist dran.




Ja auf Deutsch, ich bleibe aber beim englischen. Ich habe nicht umsonst den englsichen Client wegen den 1000mal besseren Original Namen^^


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

BmnFive schrieb:


> Misch ich mich auch ma ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur wenn du ne richtige Antwort gibst darfst du Frage stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

BmnFive schrieb:


> Misch ich mich auch ma ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist zwar nit dran, aber den Auftrag hat er von Kil'jeaden und Gul'dan hat ihn verraten, warte bitte bis du dran bist


----------



## klogmo (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Kay, dann bin ich ja wieder dran.
> 
> Was steht nun ( vermutlich ) an dem ort, an dem Malfurion Lord Xavius endgültig vernichtet hat ?




Der Maelstrom? Bzw. Die Stadt Azshara?


----------



## böseee (13. Oktober 2008)

die ist von mir geklaut!!!!


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Der Maelstrom? Bzw. Die Stadt Azshara?



Ja schon, allerdings steht an Lord Xavius grab etwas ganz bestimmtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Der Maelstrom? Bzw. Die Stadt Azshara?



Denke ich auch


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

der tempel von aszara


----------



## böseee (13. Oktober 2008)

was denn?ich kenn den nichmal


----------



## böseee (13. Oktober 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Heheeee, alles Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Der Maelstrom? Bzw. Die Stadt Azshara?



Ich glaub eher, irgendein bestimmter baum, kann aber nicht sagen, welcher


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Kay, dann bin ich ja wieder dran.
> 
> Was steht nun ( vermutlich ) an dem ort, an dem Malfurion Lord Xavius endgültig vernichtet hat ?



Bin mir nicht sicher aber wurde er nicht erst von Malfurion getötet indem er ein Gewitter heraufberuf? Dann hat in Sargeras wiederbelebt als Satyr und später wurde er in eine Eiche eingeschlossen? Bzw. die Eiche wurde in Xavius gepflanzt von Malfurion


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher, irgendein bestimmter baum, kann aber nicht sagen, welcher




Reicht mir als Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Malfurion hat Xavius untr diesen Baum gebannt und ihn auch mit ihm verschmelzen lassen ;9

Du darfst die nächste Frage stellen


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Ein Baum isses doch oder?
Malfurion hat ihn durchwuchert

Edit: Wieder ne sek zu spät


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok, mal was leichtes zwischendurch: 

Welche Augenfarbe hat Thrall?


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Blau


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Blau


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Blau


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Blau




Danke Minosha, du darfst die nächste Frage stellen!


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Ok, mal was leichtes zwischendurch:
> 
> Welche Augenfarbe hat Thrall?



Zwar nicht first, aber war Blau nicht das Zeichen für Adel, oder das er in der Zukunft etwas Wichtiges machen wird?


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Ok, mal was leichtes zwischendurch:
> 
> Welche Augenfarbe hat Thrall?


Es ist doch er Türkis als Blau


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Zwar nicht first, aber war Blau nicht das Zeichen für Adel, oder das er in der Zukunft etwas Wichtiges machen wird?



Nein, das mit den wichtigen Taten hast du von den Nachtelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Illidan hatte Bernsteinfarbene Augen, das ist unter den Nachtelfen das Zeichen, dass derjenige etwas großes bewirken wird.


Und zwar epixx droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Nein, das mit den wichtigen Taten hast du von den Nachtelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Oki xD

Need Frage zum antworten!


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Zwar nicht first, aber war Blau nicht das Zeichen für Adel, oder das er in der Zukunft etwas Wichtiges machen wird?



Nein, nicht ganz glaub ich...nur eine sehr seltene Augenfarbe bei Orcs....die Zeichen für Adel und Beeinflussung der Zukunft durch Augenfarben war bei den ersten Nachtelfen.


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm... lasst mich mal überlegen. 

...

Was findet man in der Höhle bei der Echsennarbe im Schattenmondtal?


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Hmmm... lasst mich mal überlegen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Was findet man in der Höhle bei der Echsennarbe im Schattenmondtal?



Öhm Naga


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Hmmm... lasst mich mal überlegen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Was findet man in der Höhle bei der Echsennarbe im Schattenmondtal?



Nagas?


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

gefangene lementare^^ und ne quest


----------



## Massamune (13. Oktober 2008)

Naga und Truhen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Naga!


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Naja.. ausser Nagas. So leicht mach ich es euch nicht.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Ist das nicht Grom'tor, dieser Sohn von Oronok?


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Naja.. ausser Nagas. So leicht mach ich es euch nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne Quest?


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> gefangene lementare^^ und ne quest



Mist
 Richtig


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

FRAGEEEEEEEE!!!!!
Ich werd hier noch Wild:-D


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

was schuf sargeras als er die gefängnisse der nathrezim und eredar zerschlug ind enen dämonen waren?


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> was schuf sargeras als er die gefängnisse der nathrezim und eredar zerschlug ind enen dämonen waren?



Die Legion? Hab leider keine Ahnung!


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

ja bevor er die elgion gründete^^


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

uff? Die Grubenlords? Wo kam das denn mal vor?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> was schuf sargeras als er die gefängnisse der nathrezim und eredar zerschlug ind enen dämonen waren?



Die Brennende Legion


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Archimonde, Kil´Jaeden und Velen ?


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

ne^^
sagt wenn ich auflösen soll


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Archimonde, Kil'Jaeden und Vaelen sind doch selbst Draenei bzw. alte Draenei (kenne die genaue Bezeichnung gerade nicht). Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden wollten mehr Macht, irgendeiner von der brennenden LEgion- Gul'dan war´s glaub ich- konnte eben diese anbieten. Sie liefen über, wurden zu Eredar und Velen flüchtete immer wieder mit seinen Draenei.


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Lös mal auf.

Glaub da kommt keiner drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darfst auch noch ne Frage stellen


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Er hat doch nur die Legion erschaffen, in dem er über die Welten gereist ist und neue Dämonen an sich gebunden hat.

Oder meinst du die Dreadlords?


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du mit "schuf" vielleicht den Frieden in der Galaxie/Universum? Obwohl ne du meinst ja dannach nicht davor!


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Hier :
Unter diesen Dämonen waren auch die Nathrezim, besser bekannt als Schreckenslords. Sargeras strebte fortan danach, eine unaufhaltsame Legion zu erschaffen, um das Universum nach seinen Vorstellungen neu zu formen und all die schändliche Ordnung, die die anderen Titanen über die Schöpfung brachten, zu vernichten. Sargeras befreite immer mehr Dämonen und auch immer mehr "freie" Dämonen schlossen sich ihm an. So entstand die Brennende Legion, die seit jeher unzählbar viele Welten ins Chaos stürzte. 

Also die brennende Legion


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Hier :
> Unter diesen Dämonen waren auch die Nathrezim, besser bekannt als Schreckenslords. Sargeras strebte fortan danach, eine unaufhaltsame Legion zu erschaffen, um das Universum nach seinen Vorstellungen neu zu formen und all die schändliche Ordnung, die die anderen Titanen über die Schöpfung brachten, zu vernichten. Sargeras befreite immer mehr Dämonen und auch immer mehr "freie" Dämonen schlossen sich ihm an. So entstand die Brennende Legion, die seit jeher unzählbar viele Welten ins Chaos stürzte.
> 
> Also die brennende Legion



Ham hier doch mehr als genug gesagt^^. Ob Legion oder brennende Legion ist doch das selbe.


----------



## Teax51 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wurde doch gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

ja also er schuf aus den dämonen erstmal seine offiziere (schreckenslords) udn der erste davon war Tichondrius^^

oke nächste frage :
Wie nannte man die Elitegruppe die von den titanen regiert wurde?


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Teax51 schrieb:


> Wurde doch gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder meinst du :Mit dieser Erkenntnis wich auch sogleich der letzte ehrbare Funke aus seiner Seele. Sogar Sargeras Titanengestalt veränderte sich angesichts der Verderbnis, die sein einst edles Herz zerfraß. Seine Augen, seine Haare und sein Bart gingen in Flammen auf, die bronzefarbene Metallhaut brach auf und enthüllte einen ewig lodernden Schmelzofen aus mörderischem Hass und Feuer
Das er sich neu erschuf Zu einem "Dämon" wurde


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich schätz mal das waren die Aspekte. 

Oder waren das diese Wesen wie Ragnaros? Wie hiessen di den nochma ?


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Pantheon hieß die Elitegruppe laut Wow Source


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> ja also er schuf aus den dämonen erstmal seine offiziere (schreckenslords) udn der erste davon war Tichondrius^^
> 
> oke nächste frage :
> Wie nannte man die Elitegruppe die von den titanen regiert wurde?



Meinst du die Bronzetitanen, welche für die Sicherheit im Universum sorgten?


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Pantheon



ja richtig^^


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> ja richtig^^


Gut Endlich richtig ich such mal Kurz was schweres raus ich editiers hier gleich rein


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Pantheon hieß die Elitegruppe laut Wow Source



Na mit WoW-Source kann ich das auch <.< Is ja langweilig


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

öhhh, Entweder die Trolle,Irdenen,Tauren,Mountain und Sea Giants oder die Drachen
Auch bekannt als Trivia


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Pantheon is eigentlich der Hohe Rat der Titanen


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

man kanns aber auch als elitegruppe sehen, das sagt dochs chon aus dass die einen besonderen status genießen^^


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Welche zwei Aqir-Stadtstaaten gab es zur Zeit des Krieges mit den Trollen und wo lagen sie?


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Welche zwei Aqir-Stadtstaaten gab es zur Zeit des Krieges mit den Trollen und wo lagen sie?



lol, Du mich auch -.-"

Der Thread heisst Rätselraten, nicht "Wer schlägt zuerst das WoW-Lexikon auf und findet die richtige Stelle"


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

hört sich fast an wie bei starcraft irgendwas von den protoss, "mein elben für Ayur!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

ich rate einfach mal der riesen Komplex um "Ahn Quiraj"?


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

ich rate einfach mal der riesen Komplex um "Ahn Quiraj"?


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Zul'aman (Im Norden) und das Gurubashi Imperium(Im Süden)


----------



## Kalfani (13. Oktober 2008)

Azjol-Nerub in der nördlichen Wüste und Ahn'Qiraj in der südlichen Wüste


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> lol, Du mich auch -.-"


Ich wusste nicht das ich nur Sachen wie :Wie heißt Illidan mit Nachnahmen nehmen darf. Ich habs aus ner Wow Sendung die ich mal gehört hab.


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Kalfani schrieb:


> Azjol-Nerub in der nördlichen Wüste und Ahn'Qiraj in der südlichen Wüste


Right


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Aqir- Stadtstaaten? Gesundheit?!?!

ICh rate einfach mal drauf los:

Zul'Aman und Zul'Gurub


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Welche zwei Aqir-Stadtstaaten gab es zur Zeit des Krieges mit den Trollen und wo lagen sie?



Azjol´Nerub, heute in Northend und Ahn´Qirja  im heutigen Silithus. Aber schöne Lexikonfrage ^^.  Dann hat man zumindest mal was zu tun.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuu, dachte Stadtstaaten während des Aqir Krieges, Kalfani hat Recht


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Aqir- Stadtstaaten? Gesundheit?!?!
> 
> ICh rate einfach mal drauf los:
> 
> Zul'Aman und Zul'Gurub


Nein das sind Troll Städte ich meine die Azj-Aqir. Das sind so Käfer artige


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Kalfani schrieb:


> Azjol-Nerub in der nördlichen Wüste und Ahn'Qiraj in der südlichen Wüste



Dann stell mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Azjol´Nerub, heute in Northend und Ahn´Qirja  im heutigen Silithus. Aber schöne Lexikonfrage ^^.  Dann hat man zumindest mal was zu tun.


Ich dachte ich nehm mal was was nicht jeder aus dem Kopf weiß.


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich nehm mal was was nicht jeder aus dem Kopf weiß.



Wie soll man sowas auch wissen, gibts da n Buch drüber?


----------



## Kalfani (13. Oktober 2008)

Na dann mach ich mal was, was man so erraten kann:

In welcher Hand hält Ragnaros seinen Hammer? (Von ihm aus gesehen, bevor Fragen aufkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

50 / 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich nehm mal was was nicht jeder aus dem Kopf weiß.


lol^^


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Rechts


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann frag ich jetzt mal nach der Evozierung des suskessiven Beginns der einfachen Kausalitätskette in WoW... Und wer mir das beantworten kann, den nenne ich ab heute Gott...

*räusper* So, wieder ernsthaft- neue Frage neues Glück?


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

rechts


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Rechts?

Ich hasse mein Web -.-!


----------



## Kalfani (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Rechts



true


----------



## Hivez (13. Oktober 2008)

rechts!


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja, rechts ....

is aber eh falsch ..... 

;-)


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Go for it Leckaeis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: verdammt ich hab grad gemerkt ,dass ich meinen 100ten Beitrag verpasst hab dabei wollt ich hier dann doch wie verrückt rumspammen >.<


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Wie soll man sowas auch wissen, gibts da n Buch drüber?


Es war ne Frage für alle Troll Nerd, und ich kenn genug Leute (mach ich auch manchmal wenn mir langweilig ist ) die auf Wow-europe mal die Geschichten durchlesen. Da steht es


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Na dann bin ich wieder dran.


Es gibt eine Quest bei der Horde, in der man eine bestimmte Kette für Thrall holen soll. Wie sieht die Kette aus und was für eine Bedeutung hat sie für ihn?


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Es war ne Frage für alle Troll Nerd, und ich kenn genug Leute (mach ich auch manchmal wenn mir langweilig ist ) die auf Wow-europe mal die Geschichten durchlesen. Da steht es



Hab ich auch mal aber ist schon ein bissl her^^


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Es ist die Kette seiner Mutter, ist das die Quest in Garadar?
Ausehen überleg ich grad, schon n bisschen her


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich wieder dran.
> 
> 
> Es gibt eine Quest bei der Horde, in der man eine bestimmte Kette für Thrall holen soll. Wie sieht die Kette aus und was für eine Bedeutung hat sie für ihn?


Nur ne Frage für Hordis ;-(


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich wieder dran.
> 
> 
> Es gibt eine Quest bei der Horde, in der man eine bestimmte Kette für Thrall holen soll. Wie sieht die Kette aus und was für eine Bedeutung hat sie für ihn?



Bin Allianzler (ja ich oute mich), aber ich sag es ist die Kette seiner Mutter?


----------



## Teax51 (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Kette hat glaub ich einen Halbmond dran und ist von Taretha Foxtrot oder sowas. Das war das Mädchen was damals Thrall zur Flucht geholfen hat und immer wenn sie ihn sehen wollte hat sie die Kette in einen Baum gelegt der vom Blitz eingeschlagen wurde damit er kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Teax51 schrieb:


> Die Kette hat glaub ich einen Halbmond dran und ist von Taretha Foxtrot oder sowas. Das war das Mädchen was damals Thrall zur Flucht geholfen hat und immer wenn sie ihn sehen wollte hat sie die Kette in einen Baum gelegt der vom Blitz eingeschlagen wurde damit er kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin auch Ally und hab die Q nie gemacht. Hab sie nur mal zufällig bei buffed.de gesehen.

Aber Teax51 hat völlig Recht.


----------



## Kayezar (13. Oktober 2008)

"Dann frag ich jetzt mal nach der Evozierung des suskessiven Beginns der einfachen Kausalitätskette in WoW... "
Du meinst wohl suksessiv, oder? Im Grunde doch: als die Titanen entstanden, wie auch immer das vor sich ging.
Ich sag auch rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und Azjol nerub und Ahn'Qiraj weiß doch jeder eigentlich?)


----------



## Teax51 (13. Oktober 2008)

Soo mal schaun ...

Dann mal was einfaches , Thrall hatte vor damals Durnholde zu verschonen , welche Tat von Aedelas Blackmoore hat ihn dazu bewegt Durnholde dem Erdboden gleich zu machen und alle die ihm folgen zu töten , nur die die ihre Waffen senken am Leben zu lassen?


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Er hat Taretha getötet und ihm ihren Kopf vor die Füße geworfen


----------



## Teax51 (13. Oktober 2008)

Right , der Kopf kullerte aus dem Leinensack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Your turn


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Er hat Taretha töten lassen


----------



## Traklar (13. Oktober 2008)

Thareta hatte der doch gekillt? mist too late bin raus^^


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Also gut.
Was passiert der Erzählung nach, wenn die Alten Götter sterben und was ist das Grund dafür?


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

verfall aller dinge oder nicht? und grund dafür ist dass die dinge wofür die götter standen ja nicht ohne deren götter leben können


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> verfall aller dinge oder nicht?


Jopa, die Welt vergeht, weil die Götter mit ihr verbunden sind.
Du bist dran


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Also gut.
> Was passiert der Erzählung nach, wenn die Alten Götter sterben und was ist das Grund dafür?


Azeroth würde zerstört werden und warum ja warum. Vllt weil sie die Azeroth sichern bzw zusammen halten?


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer war Thralls Kampfausbilder bevor er zu Drek'Thar in die Alteracberge zog?


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Sargent in der Burg Durnholde


----------



## Tiroht (13. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> Wer war Thralls Kampfausbilder bevor er zu Drek'Thar in die Alteracberge zog?




war es nicht dieser Schwarzfaust der ihn gefangen hat?!?!


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Kayezar schrieb:


> "Dann frag ich jetzt mal nach der Evozierung des suskessiven Beginns der einfachen Kausalitätskette in WoW... "
> Du meinst wohl suksessiv, oder? Im Grunde doch: als die Titanen entstanden, wie auch immer das vor sich ging.
> Ich sag auch rechts
> 
> ...



Verdammt, da will man schonmal auf intelektuell machen und versaut es dann xD Ja, hast recht- mein Gott *Kayezar anbete*



MasterV schrieb:


> Er hat Taretha getötet und ihm ihren Kopf vor die Füße geworfen



Echt? Die Sau!


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Rein theroretisch Blackmoore am Anfang ich tipp aber auf Doomhammer


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Sargent in der Burg Durnholde



ja richtig der wars^^
du bist


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie lautet Grom Hellscreams richtiger Name und was bedeutet er auf Orkisch?


----------



## Monyesak (13. Oktober 2008)

Grommash - gigantisches herz oder so


----------



## Rekor (13. Oktober 2008)

Grommash Höllschrei
Grommash bedeutet Riesenherz


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

Grommash---> Herz eines Riesen
öhh zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Rekor schrieb:


> Grommash Höllschrei
> Grommash bedeutet Riesenherz


koorekt
Your Turn.
Ich bin raus


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Grommash Hellscream aber Bedeutung ka


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Rekor schrieb:


> Höllschrei



Wenn ich das schon höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (13. Oktober 2008)

bin auch raus


----------



## Rekor (13. Oktober 2008)

Sargeras, konnte Archimonde und Kiljaeden korrumpieren.
Bei wem hat er es nicht geschafft und warum ?


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Rekor schrieb:


> Sargeras, konnte Archimonde und Kiljaeden korrumpieren.
> Bei wem hat er es nicht geschafft und warum ?


Velen


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Velen, weil er erkannte das Sargeras nichts gutes im Schilde führte.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Rekor schrieb:


> Sargeras, konnte Archimonde und Kiljaeden korrumpieren.
> Bei wem hat er es nicht geschafft und warum ?



Velen, weil er von den Naaru gewarnt wurde in Form einer Vision


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei Velen, weil er das Chaos veroausgesehen hat.
Bzw. Die Naaruu haben ihm das gezeigt


----------



## Rekor (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Velen, weil er von den Naaru gewarnt wurde in Form einer Vision


Genau (die andern Antworten waren zu ungenau/da fehlte was)


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

denke mal bei velen aber kp warum...

und wo wir eben scho bei hellscream waren...
nicht archimonde tötete cenarius sondern grom hellscream
dieser wurde von mannoroth durch dämonenblut gestärkt und zum chaos orc...
steht zumindest auf wowwiki ;D


----------



## Hivez (13. Oktober 2008)

gogo neue frage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Los Arkoras^^


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok, wer tötete Fandrals Sohn?


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Rajaxx übrigens dasselbe wollte ich auch fragen verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
Nachdem Valstann Hirschhaupt das nachtelfen Lager verlassen Hat um den Südwindposten zu verteidigen.
Am nächsten Tag kan Rajaxx mit seinem körper in den Klauen wieder und zeriss ihn.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Rajaxx übrigens dasselbe wollte ich auch fragen verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Nochene Qiraj Frage :Warum griff der bronzene Drachenschwarm in den Krieg der Nachtelfen gegen Die Qiraj ein und welche anderen Drachen riefen sie zur Hilfe?


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Nochene Qiraj Frage :Warum griff der bronzene Drachenschwarm in den Krieg der Nachtelfen gegen Die Qiraj ein und welche anderen Drachen riefen sie zur Hilfe?



Weil Fandral ihre Hilfe erbeten hat (alle sind in gefahr und so)
Alle anderen Drachenschwärme


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Weil Fandral ihre Hilfe erbeten hat (alle sind in gefahr und so)
> Alle anderen Drachenschwärme


Nicht ganz, ein tipp erst ein besonderes Ereignis brachte den bronzenen drachenschwarm fandrals Bitte zu leisten und es waren 3 einzelnde Drachen von den anderen Drachenschwärmen


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Nochene Qiraj Frage :Warum griff der bronzene Drachenschwarm in den Krieg der Nachtelfen gegen Die Qiraj ein und welche anderen Drachen riefen sie zur Hilfe?


Weil die Qiraij bis zu den Höhlen der Zeit vorgedrungen waren und die Nachtelfen Hilfe brauchten.
Helfende Schwärme: Grün, Rot, Blau


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Achsooo, natürlich der schwarze nicht, mist


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Nochene Qiraj Frage :Warum griff der bronzene Drachenschwarm in den Krieg der Nachtelfen gegen Die Qiraj ein und welche anderen Drachen riefen sie zur Hilfe?


Er hörte auf Fendral weil die Qiraj anfangen die Höhle der zeit anzugreifen und nach einiger Zeit halfen Drachen von allen Aspekten ausser die des Schwarzen


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Off topic spamm:

Also, wer es war wurde schon gesagt- bin ich der Meinung. Auch warum- nur wer alles... Nunja, alle außer der schwarze Drachenschwarm^^


Und damit verabschiede ich mich, cyao, schönen Tag noch. Danke dafür das man mir den Arbeitstag versüßt habt, es gab hier absolut nix zu tun *g*
Cyao!
*Link disengage*


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Weil die Qiraij bis zu den Höhlen der Zeit vorgedrungen waren und die Nachtelfen Hilfe brauchten.
> Helfende Schwärme: Grün, Rot, Blau


naja gut eigentlich wollt ich noch Merithra,Caelastrasz und Arygos hören aber ok das lass ich ma gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

GEnauer gesagt:Merithra, ein Kind Yseras und Abgesandte des grünen Drachenschwarms; Caelastrasz, ein Kind Alexstraszas und Abgesandter des roten Drachenschwarms; und schließlich Arygos, ein Kind von Malygos und Abgesandter des blauen Drachenschwarms.


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Weil die Qiraij bis zu den Höhlen der Zeit vorgedrungen waren und die Nachtelfen Hilfe brauchten.
> Helfende Schwärme: Grün, Rot, Blau


naja gut eigentlich wollt ich noch Merithra,Caelastrasz und Arygos hören aber ok das lass ich ma gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hivez (13. Oktober 2008)

War es nicht so das ein Drache des bronzenen Drachenschwarms in Silithus irgendwo getötet wurde und noch immer dort ein riesiges Skellet rumliegt?


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> naja gut eigentlich wollt ich noch Merithra,Caelastrasz und Arygos hören aber ok das lass ich ma gelten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm gut, hätt ich dir auch sagen können^^
Was GENAU ist der Smaragdgrüne Alptraum?


----------



## Rekor (13. Oktober 2008)

Hivez schrieb:


> War es nicht so das ein Drache des bronzenen Drachenschwarms in Silithus irgendwo getötet wurde und noch immer dort ein riesiges Skellet rumliegt?


Grakkarond, wurde glaub ich von Ossirian getötet.


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> naja gut eigentlich wollt ich noch Merithra,Caelastrasz und Arygos hören aber ok das lass ich ma gelten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zeitgleich mit dir hab ich das auch geschrieben (post unter dir ) ;-D
doofer Lag bei mir


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Der böse Smaragdgrüne Traum?


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Rekor schrieb:


> Grakkarond, wurde glaub ich von Ossirian getötet.


Die Titanen schufen den Smaragdgrünen Traum als die ursprüngliche Form des Planeten Azeroth. Der Traum liegt außerhalb der physikalischen Grenzen von Azeroth und ist ein wilder, dichter Urwald: die Welt, die Azeroth ohne die Einwirkung der intelligenten Rassen heute wäre; also ohne Städte, Landwirtschaft, Technologie und Kriege. Doch bei aller Schönheit des Traums kann seine urzeitliche Wildheit auch tödlich sein.
Das ist zumindest der Smaragt grüne Traum aber der albraum?


----------



## minosha (13. Oktober 2008)

Oder wenn das erste von mir genannte Falsch ist...
Die Welt wie sie ohne eingreifen gegen die Legion etc. sein wird


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Die Titanen schufen den Smaragdgrünen Traum als die ursprüngliche Form des Planeten Azeroth. Der Traum liegt außerhalb der physikalischen Grenzen von Azeroth und ist ein wilder, dichter Urwald: die Welt, die Azeroth ohne die Einwirkung der intelligenten Rassen heute wäre; also ohne Städte, Landwirtschaft, Technologie und Kriege. Doch bei aller Schönheit des Traums kann seine urzeitliche Wildheit auch tödlich sein.
> Das ist zumindest der Smaragt grüne Traum aber der albraum?


Sehr schön, aber die Frage war: "Was ist der Smaragdgrüne ALPtraum?" =D


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Ach wenn man jede Frage nachgucken muss und hier noch so rumgeklugscheißert wird ist der Fun weg.

ich bin auch raus.


----------



## fastjack25 (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Die Titanen schufen den Smaragdgrünen Traum als die ursprüngliche Form des Planeten Azeroth. Der Traum liegt außerhalb der physikalischen Grenzen von Azeroth und ist ein wilder, dichter Urwald: die Welt, die Azeroth ohne die Einwirkung der intelligenten Rassen heute wäre; also ohne Städte, Landwirtschaft, Technologie und Kriege. Doch bei aller Schönheit des Traums kann seine urzeitliche Wildheit auch tödlich sein.
> Das ist zumindest der Smaragt grüne Traum aber der albraum?



Würde sagen, alles das was du erwähnst, aber in seiner pervertierten Form, so dass Chaos und Wahnsinn um sich greifen


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber die Frage war: "Was ist der Smaragdgrüne ALPtraum?" =D



Das ist ein TRAUMhaftes Panorama von den ALPen


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

der Smaragdgrüne Alptraum ist eine Art Finsternis die in den Traum eindringt durch vier Offiziere von Ysera die  wahnsinnig wurden. Es ist nicht geklärt woher dieser Albtraum genau kommt aber, solange der Alptraum Finsternis in den Smaragdgrünen Traum bringt, werden die verdorbenen Drachen ihren Vernichtungsfeldzug fortsetzen und Terror und Wahnsinn in der Welt verbreiten.


----------



## Rekor (13. Oktober 2008)

Ne böse Macht die im Smaragfgrünen Traum Unheil verbreitet?
Die haben ja auch Lethon,Smariss etc korrumpiert.


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag mal Deathwing


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Oktober 2008)

:Ö::


----------



## Rekor (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich rate mal: Die alten Götter?^^


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> der Smaragdgrüne Alptraum ist eine Art Finsternis die in den Traum eindringt durch vier Offiziere von Ysera die  wahnsinnig wurden. Es ist nicht geklärt woher dieser Albtraum genau kommt aber, solange der Alptraum Finsternis in den Smaragdgrünen Traum bringt, werden die verdorbenen Drachen ihren Vernichtungsfeldzug fortsetzen und Terror und Wahnsinn in der Welt verbreiten.


Icht tipp immer noch hier drauf


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Icht tipp immer noch hier drauf



Das is kopiert, das zählt nich <.<


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> der Smaragdgrüne Alptraum ist eine Art Finsternis die in den Traum eindringt durch vier Offiziere von Ysera die  wahnsinnig wurden. Es ist nicht geklärt woher dieser Albtraum genau kommt aber, solange der Alptraum Finsternis in den Smaragdgrünen Traum bringt, werden die verdorbenen Drachen ihren Vernichtungsfeldzug fortsetzen und Terror und Wahnsinn in der Welt verbreiten.


Jaa, das lass ich gelten.. gut gegooglet =P (1. Ergebnis^^)
Was ich aber eig hörenw ollte ist, dass er zu beliebiger Zeit in irgendeinem Teil des Traums auftaucht, dort alle Lebewesen und Pflanzen, die in diesem Landstrich sind, korrumpiert und erst wieder weggeht, wenn er vertrieben wird.


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Jaa, das lass ich gelten.. gut gegooglet =P (1. Ergebnis^^)
> Was ich aber eig hörenw ollte ist, dass er zu beliebiger Zeit in irgendeinem Teil des Traums auftaucht, dort alle Lebewesen und Pflanzen, die in diesem Landstrich sind, korrumpiert und erst wieder weggeht, wenn er vertrieben wird.


nicht 1:1 kopiert der Anfang ist umgeschrieben ;D war halt ne schwere Frage


----------



## N00ky (13. Oktober 2008)

gogo nächste Frage


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> nicht 1:1 kopiert der Anfang ist umgeschrieben ;D war halt ne schwere Frage


Fand ich jetz gar nicht ;D Wenn man die AQ pre kennt isses einfach^^


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

WEr ist der Anführer des Zirkel des Cenarius


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

erzdruide fandral hirschhaupt


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> erzdruide fandral hirschhaupt


Auf englisch ? ;-D
Nein scherz ist richtig


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> WEr ist der Anführer des Zirkel des Cenarius


Cenarius? olol
Ok, nein war Fandral =D


----------



## Rekor (13. Oktober 2008)

Fandral oder Malfurion, da aber jemand schon Fandral sagte, tipp ich mal auf Furion^^


----------



## Darksilvas (13. Oktober 2008)

Malfurion Sturmgrimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

ich hätte gerne ein zitat vollendet ;D

"when shadow comes to claim our souls,
some must rise the light of old..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaggi (13. Oktober 2008)

...... names in stone, spirits of legend, deeds unknown yet never forgotten.
These are the Duranin, of honor within and fear without


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne ein zitat vollendet ;D
> 
> "when shadow comes to claim our souls,
> some must rise the light of old..."
> ...


When shadow comes, to claim our souls, some must rise the light of old. 
Names in stone, spirits of legend. Deeds unknown, yet never forgotten. 
These are the Duranin! 
Of honor within and of fear without. Remember them when in hope you doubt.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne ein zitat vollendet ;D
> 
> "when shadow comes to claim our souls,
> some must rise the light of old..."
> ...


Socken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksilvas (13. Oktober 2008)

When shadow comes, to claim our souls, some must rise the light of old


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne ein zitat vollendet ;D
> 
> "when shadow comes to claim our souls,
> some must rise the light of old..."
> ...


These are the Duranin. Of honor within and of fear without.
Remember them, when in hope you doubt.


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. Oktober 2008)

enc ist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin denn mal weg tales of the past gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> enc ist dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke, ich liebe diesen Film^^ (schon mind. 10 Mal alle 3 Teile gesehen)

Naja ne Frage...

Wo lebte Kel'Thuzad BEVOR er sich dem Lichkönig angeschlossen hat?


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich tipp einfach mal auf Süderstade im vorgebirge des Hügellands, zumindest sieht man ihn dort, wenn man sich in hdz umsieht


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Thereisnocowlevel schrieb:


> Ich tipp einfach mal auf Süderstade im vorgebirge des Hügellands, zumindest sieht man ihn dort, wenn man sich in hdz umsieht


So isses, du bist dran^^


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (13. Oktober 2008)

Welches mächtige Hexenmeisterartefakt verhalf Illidan zu dämonischen Eigenschaften und einer dramatisch höheren Macht. Nachdem er von Tyrande aus dem Gefängnis befreit wurde?


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Kommt da noch was?^^


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

seid ihr noch da?


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Thereisnocowlevel schrieb:


> Welches mächtige Hexenmeisterartefakt verhalf Illidan zu dämonischen Eigenschaften und einer dramatisch höheren Macht. Nachdem er von Tyrande aus dem Gefängnis befreit wurde?


Der Schädel von Gul'Dan.


----------



## Gardsi (13. Oktober 2008)

schädel von guldan

edith schreit: dreck nur n paar seks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (13. Oktober 2008)

tja enc war schneller und ist dran^^


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

gogo nächstes rätsel hab den thread jetzt erst gefunden^^


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

So tschüss leute hat spass gemacht^^ muss jetzt leider weg  thx für den schönen Tag voller rätsel (auch wenn ich nur 2 mal erster war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Thereisnocowlevel schrieb:


> tja enc war schneller und ist dran^^


Harrharr bin schon nene Imbatier xP

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm noch ne Frage^^

Wer ist das aktuelle Oberhaupt der Paladine und wo ist er zu finden?


----------



## Gardsi (13. Oktober 2008)

das is ne fangfrage... lord gaylord aus gaycity?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Harrharr bin schon nene Imbatier xP
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm noch ne Frage^^
> 
> Wer ist das aktuelle Oberhaupt der Paladine und wo ist er zu finden?


mh uther ist tod, arthas korrupt... keine ahnung mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mh uther ist tod, arthas korrupt... keine ahnung mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sooo bekannt is er auch nicht ;D


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Harrharr bin schon nene Imbatier xP
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm noch ne Frage^^
> 
> Wer ist das aktuelle Oberhaupt der Paladine und wo ist er zu finden?




ich schreibe die uhrzeit 17:29 da fällt mir ein: vllt thirion fordring (in nordend soll er ja ne große nummer werden mit wotlk, kann mich irren)


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Anführer ist Tirion aber ka wo der gerade rumlungert


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Der Anführer ist Tirion aber ka wo der gerade rumlungert


nordend wie bei mir zu lesen^^

komm schon ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Da kommt er in einen Monat hin^^
in Bc rennt er in den Östlichen Pesties rum^^


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Da kommt er in einen Monat hin^^
> in Bc rennt er in den Östlichen Pesties rum^^


in wotlk ist er aba so richtig in der story in bc nur ein bauer mit paar quests


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (13. Oktober 2008)

der lungert doch in den Östlichen Pestländern rum


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> in wotlk ist er aba so richtig in der story in bc nur ein bauer mit paar quests



Haste die Q's schonmal gemacht? Das gehört auch zr Geschichte da erfährst du das er den Orden der Silbernen Hand wieder aufbauen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

wer hat nu gewonnen?



Yaresh schrieb:


> Haste die Q's schonmal gemacht? Das gehört auch zr Geschichte da erfährst du das er den Orden der Silbernen Hand wieder aufbauen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja hab ich aber es geht hier nicht um die quests sondern wo er rumsteht und wer das oberhaupt ist

und oberhaupt ist er erst mit wotlk


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Und wer soll jetz weitermachen? Kronas oder Yaaresh?
Der eine wusste den Namen, der andere den Ort.. naja da es mir haupstächlich um die Person ging, macht Kronas weiter^^


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

ka^^


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Und wer soll jetz weitermachen? Kronas oder Yaaresh?
> Der eine wusste den Namen, der andere den Ort.. naja da es mir haupstächlich um die Person ging, macht Kronas weiter^^


Frage 1:
Wie heißt die frühere Nachtelfenhauptstadt?

Frage2 :
Was passierte mit den Nachtelfen der Stadt?

Frage 3:
Wie heißen die beiden Anführer der Nachtelfen?

Frage 4:
Wie heißt der Anfüher der Naga?

nur wer alles weiß kommt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Frage 1:
Wie heißt die frühere Nachtelfenhauptstadt?

Nazjatar

Frage2 :
Was passierte mit den Nachtelfen der Stadt?

Sie wurden bei der Explosion des Sonnenbrunnens unter die Wasseroberfläche gespült und konnten nicht entkommen, aber sie überlebten mithilfe eines alten Gottes und wurden zu Nagas.

Frage 3:
Wie heißen die beiden Anführer der Nachtelfen?

Azshara und.. Malfurion? Aber eig gabs doch keine 2 oder irre ich mich? Oo

Frage 4:
Wie heißt der Anfüher der Naga?

Azshara

nur wer alles weiß kommt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seracta (13. Oktober 2008)

frage1 : zin azshari
Frage2: Brennende legion ... die hochelfen wollten sargeras beschwören
Frage3: Königin Azshara war alleinherrscher ... ihre generäle waren keine herrscher
Frage4: Anführer war Lady Vashj

bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ^^

falls ich recht hab darfst du nen neues rätsel machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss etz weg


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> Wie heißt die frühere Nachtelfenhauptstadt?
> 
> Nazjatar
> ...


zu frage 1:
ich meinte die hauptstadt der nachtelfen zu zeiten azsharas

und zu frage 3 den druidenkerl in darnassus und hohepriester, die die im moment da sind halt



Seracta schrieb:


> frage1 : zin azshari
> Frage2: Brennende legion ... die hochelfen wollten sargeras beschwören
> Frage3: Königin Azshara war alleinherrscher ... ihre generäle waren keine herrscher
> Frage4: Anführer war Lady Vashj
> ...


frage 2 meinte ich was mit den nachtelfen passierte und net mit der stadt
frage 3 wer im moment da is
frage 4 nope


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Frage 1:
Wie heißt die frühere Nachtelfenhauptstadt?
Zin Azshari

Frage2 :
Was passierte mit den Nachtelfen der Stadt?
wurden von den Dämonen der Brennenden Legion ausgelöscht

Frage 3:
Wie heißen die beiden Anführer der Nachtelfen?
meinst du Tyrande und Fandral Hirschhaupt?

Frage 4:
Wie heißt der Anfüher der Naga?
Illidan

Edit: 
Frage2 :
Was passierte mit den Nachtelfen der Stadt?
wurden zu Naga

Frage 4:
Wie heißt der Anfüher der Naga?
Azshara


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Naja dann weiß ich immerhin n Teil von 3. glaub ich noch... Tyrande Whisperwind?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> Wie heißt die frühere Nachtelfenhauptstadt?
> Zin Azshari
> 
> ...


frage 2 und 4 falsch (die brennende legion tauchte ja net hinterher und merzte alle aus)

(tragt doch einfach alles zusammen zu dem ich nichts gesagt hab dann habt ihr alles^^)


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Frage 1:
Wie heißt die frühere Nachtelfenhauptstadt?

Zin Azshari

Frage2 :
Was passierte mit den Nachtelfen der Stadt?

Sie wurden bei der Explosion des Sonnenbrunnens unter die Wasseroberfläche gespült und konnten nicht entkommen, aber sie überlebten mithilfe eines alten Gottes und wurden zu Nagas.

Frage 3:
Wie heißen die beiden Anführer der Nachtelfen?

Tyrande Whisperwind und Fandral Hirschhaupt

Frage 4:
Wie heißt der Anfüher der Naga?

Azshara

Mal alles zusammengeklaubt... 3 muss ich ned wissen, bin Hordler.. =D


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

frage 1 
Zin Azahari

Frage 2 
Ilidan hat wasser aus dem brunnen dings gefladert und des hat dann die hauptstadt putt gemacht.

Frage 3
Tyrande die Hohepriesterin

Frage 4 Vachj


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> Wie heißt die frühere Nachtelfenhauptstadt?
> 
> Zin Azshari
> ...


bingo!
the stage is yours


----------



## noizycat (13. Oktober 2008)

Frage 1: Wie heißt die frühere Nachtelfenhauptstadt? - Zin Azshari
Frage 2: Was passierte mit den Nachtelfen der Stadt? - die meisten wurden, wie schon geschroieben, von der brennenden Legion vernichtet ... die Überlebenden (Azshara und die Hochelfen im Palast) sind im Maelstrom untergegangen und zu Nagas geworden ^^
Frage 3: Wie heißen die beiden Anführer der Nachtelfen? - Fandral & Tyrande ... wobei meiner Meinung nach Tyrande höher steht ... und Malfurion pennt ja nur, Fandral ist ja eigentlich nur Stellvertreter ...
Frage 4: Wie heißt der Anführer der Naga? - Azshara?


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> bingo!
> the stage is yours


Danke, aber das war wirklich böse^^ Wusste den Rest auch nur durch die anderen 2.. Danke an die btw =D

Hmm:

Wie heißt der heute unter dem Namen Deathwing bekannte Drache eigentlich und was ist seine Aufgabe?


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Danke, aber das war wirklich böse^^ Wusste den Rest auch nur durch die anderen 2.. Danke an die btw =D
> 
> Hmm:
> 
> Wie heißt der heute unter dem Namen Deathwing bekannte Drache eigentlich und was ist seine Aufgabe?



Apekt der Erde, Neltharion der Erdenwächter


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Wie heißt der heute unter dem Namen Deathwing bekannte Drache eigentlich und was ist seine Aufgabe?



Neltharion und er war der Aspekt der Erde

Verdammt zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victo (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Apekt der Erde, Neltharion der Erdenwächter



Mittler Weile Aspekt des Todes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Victo schrieb:


> Mittler Weile Aspekt des Todes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Titel hat er sich selbst verpasst, oder?


----------



## enc (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Apekt der Erde, Neltharion der Erdenwächter


Riiiiiight! Your turn!



Arkoras schrieb:


> Den Titel hat er sich selbst verpasst, oder?


Soweit ich weiß ja!

PS: Bin weg für heute, viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Feremus (13. Oktober 2008)

hmm .... wenn ihr alle so schlau seid ^^ , dann könnt ihr mir bestimmt sagen , welche rasse die nachtelfen vorher wahren ? . tipp : das könnt ihr in beutebucht nachlesen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Feremus schrieb:


> hmm .... wenn ihr alle so schlau seid ^^ , dann könnt ihr mir bestimmt sagen , welche rasse die nachtelfen vorher wahren ? . tipp : das könnt ihr in beutebucht nachlesen .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist nicht dran!!


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Schwere Frage:

Wer bestraft Jäger und Priester, die versuchen sich bei ihrer epischen Klassenquest auf Stufe 60 Hilfe durch Mitspieler oder Pets zu verschaffen?


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Baumschmuser die zu viel hanf geraucht haben?


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Schwere Frage:
> 
> Wer bestraft Jäger und Priester, die versuchen sich bei ihrer epischen Klassenquest auf Stufe 60 Hilfe durch Mitspieler oder Pets zu verschaffen?


Irgend so ein Elitedämon


----------



## Masterdark (13. Oktober 2008)

Für alle die es interressieren ich hab mal nen Highscore angefertigt hier High


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Irgend so ein Elitedämon



Genauer^^


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Schwere Frage:
> 
> Wer bestraft Jäger und Priester, die versuchen sich bei ihrer epischen Klassenquest auf Stufe 60 Hilfe durch Mitspieler oder Pets zu verschaffen?


mein shadow hatse leider nicht gemacht mist^^


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Niemand weiß genaueres über sie. Gerüchte besagen, sie stammen von den Trollen ab, doch ob darin eine Wahrheit steckt, wird wohl niemals ans Tageslicht kommen. Die Nachtelfen bestreiten es, doch die Trolle ziehen diesen Umstand durchaus in Betracht - waren sie doch das vorherrschende Volk, lange bevor die Kaldorei ihre Zelte im alten Kalimdor aufschlugen. Man weiß nur, wann etwa die Kaldorei entstanden und sich die neue Kultur entwickelte.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Niemand weiß genaueres über sie. Gerüchte besagen, sie stammen von den Trollen ab, doch ob darin eine Wahrheit steckt, wird wohl niemals ans Tageslicht kommen. Die Nachtelfen bestreiten es, doch die Trolle ziehen diesen Umstand durchaus in Betracht - waren sie doch das vorherrschende Volk, lange bevor die Kaldorei ihre Zelte im alten Kalimdor aufschlugen. Man weiß nur, wann etwa die Kaldorei entstanden und sich die neue Kultur entwickelte.


hier stinkst nach kopiert


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich muss weg und löse es auf: Es ist der Läuterer, immun gegen Schaden, 5-7k Hits. 

Es soll einfach der erste nach mir ne frage stellen


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss weg und löse es auf: Es ist der Läuterer, immun gegen Schaden, 5-7k Hits.
> 
> Es soll einfach der erste nach mir ne frage stellen


gibt es unter karazhan noch etwas oder einfach nur erde?


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Welchen buff bekommt man wenn man area 52 verlässt


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Unter Karazahn ist glaub ich noch ne Krypta


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gibt es unter karazhan noch etwas oder einfach nur erde?



Ja eine exakte Kopie von Karazhan. Nur spiegelverkehrt (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Unter Karazhan ist ein Smiley ; )


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ja eine exakte Kopie von Karazhan.



Argh stimmt
ich sollte mir merken erst denken dann tippen ^^


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ja eine exakte Kopie von Karazhan. Nur spiegelverkehrt (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)


jop du bist


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie hieß der einzige Schamane der Horde zur Zeit des zweiten Krieges?

(Ich meine mit der Horde die Orcs, die die Menschen angegriffen haben, oder in direktem Kontakt mit Orcs, die die Menschen angegriffen haben, standen


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Darktahr


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Ner`zhul?^^


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Darktahr



Es gibt höchstens einen Drek'Thar...


----------



## Rekor (13. Oktober 2008)

Guldan? (geratet)


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Es gibt höchstens einen Drek'Thar...


jopp denn aber hats da nicht noch denn einen gegben mit der dämonseele? der war auch sami zu der zeit


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Zuluhed


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Soll ich auflösen?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Zuluhed



Korrekt. (Der mit der Dämonenseele hieß glaub ich Nekrosh)


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> jopp denn aber hats da nicht noch denn einen gegben mit der dämonseele? der war auch sami zu der zeit



Ne, das war Gul'dan und das war der schüler von Ner'zhul, dem Lichkönig, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war Gul'dan ein Hexenmeister


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Was hat Gul'dan als letztes gemacht um das Dunkle Portal zu öffnen?


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ne, das war Gul'dan und das war der schüler von Ner'zhul, dem Lichkönig, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war Gul'dan ein Hexenmeister


ne der hat sie kontrolliert aber besitzt hat doch ein andrer sie


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Was hat Gul'dan als letztes gemacht um das Dunkle Portal zu öffnen?



Er opferte ein draeneisches (schreibt man das so?) Kind.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> ne der hat sie kontrolliert aber besitzt hat doch ein andrer sie



Achso, du meinst Deathwing


----------



## Viorel (13. Oktober 2008)

Man ey seit ihr aufm kopf gefallen oder was ist? Ihr müsst eine frage zu einer rätsel umformulieren. was ihr da macht mitm ständigen fragerei ist ein quiz!!! ein rätsel bedeutet man muss erst drauf kommen was gefragt wird und dann noch lösen oder lösen mithilfe burchstücken. kein quiz, rätseln


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Wegen der Dämonenseele.
Zuluhed hat sie durch eine Vision von Deathwing gefunden und Nekrosh ( ich hoffe das ist richtig^^) konnte sie als einzigster kontrolieren.


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Er opferte ein draeneisches (schreibt man das so?) Kind.


 
Richtig


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Man ey seit ihr aufm kopf gefallen oder was ist? Ihr müsst eine frage zu einer rätsel umformulieren. was ihr da macht mitm ständigen fragerei ist ein quiz!!! ein rätsel bedeutet man muss erst drauf kommen was gefragt wird und dann noch lösen oder lösen mithilfe burchstücken. kein quiz, rätseln



Und? Also mir gefällt das mit den Fragen 100mal besser als ein doofes Rätsel^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Womit zerstörte Rhonin die Dämonenseele?


----------



## Sugandhalaya (13. Oktober 2008)

Erschreckend, mit wieviel Halbwissen hier umher geworfen wird...


----------



## Viorel (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Und? Also mir gefällt das mit den Fragen 100mal besser als ein doofes Rätsel^^


wahrscheinlich dann threadnamen übersehen


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

mit nen kristal von deathwing wo eine seiner schuppen drin is


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> mit nen kristal von deathwing wo eine seiner schuppen drin is



Richtig!


----------



## Opferson (13. Oktober 2008)

ihr seid alle freaks


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

naja hat a bisi was mit wow zu tun.

Was sagte blizz zu Uwe Boll als er sich als Regiseur für den WoW-Film beworben hat.


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

ach kommt was hat das mit der warcraft lore zu tun?^^


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> naja hat a bisi was mit wow zu tun.
> 
> Was sagte blizz zu Uwe Boll als er sich als Regiseur für den WoW-Film beworben hat.


geh weg wir wolln dich nicht 
nein hab keine ahnung muss passen...^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> naja hat a bisi was mit wow zu tun.
> 
> Was sagte blizz zu Uwe Boll als er sich als Regiseur für den WoW-Film beworben hat.



"Ne wir wollen nen guten Film machen"? kp


----------



## Pi91 (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> naja hat a bisi was mit wow zu tun.
> 
> Was sagte blizz zu Uwe Boll als er sich als Regiseur für den WoW-Film beworben hat.


Wir verkaufen die Filmrechte nicht an dich.... ganz besonders nicht an dich!
Sowas in der Art?


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

okay dann was andere wie entstanden die meisten zweiköpfigen Oger.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> okay dann was andere wie entstanden die meisten zweiköpfigen Oger.



Gul'dan baute sonen Stein von den Elfen zu nem Altar um und mithilfe seiner Hexenmeister verwandelte er die normalen Oger zu zweiköpfigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Gul'dan baute sonen Stein von den Elfen zu nem Altar um und mithilfe seiner Hexenmeister verwandelte er die normalen Oger zu zweiköpfigen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


richtig


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Durch eine Explosion in den Outlands^^Die irgendwelche Fellenergyen verteilten^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann bin ich ja schonwieder dran ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MIt welchen Drachenschwarm war die Horde bei ihrem zweiten Angriff auf Azeroth verbündet? (Ich meine den Angriff unter Ner'zhul)


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja schonwieder dran (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war das nicht der rote


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Alextraza und dem roten schwarm

Obwohl sie wurden eig. versklavt?^^

Edit: GAAARRGGGH ZU SPÄT


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Rote Drachenschwarm, wurde leider vom Magier Rhonin vereitelt, so wurden die Orcs vor der Invasion geschlagen^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja schonwieder dran (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genauer wurde Alexstrasza durch die Dämonenseele kontrolliert... Verbündet ist anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (13. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Genauer wurde Alexstrasza durch die Dämonenseele kontrolliert... Verbündet ist anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher?


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Oktober 2008)

soll das heißen ich bin jetzt dran?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Georan schrieb:


> Sicher?


bestätigt by me


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ne. Ich bei WC2 Expansion kann man das herausfinden. Da gibts keine Dämonenseele mehr. Also kein roter (4 bleiben noch)


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist jetzt dran? Weil die Frage war ja "Verbündet" und roter Drachenschwarm war ja schon vorher geschrieben worden...


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Keks ist drann^^
Er kann ja nichts für ne schwammige Frage^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Soll ich auflösen?


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Oktober 2008)

hier ne leichte frage wie hießen die eltern von thrall?


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ne. Ich bei WC2 Expansion kann man das herausfinden. Da gibts keine Dämonenseele mehr. Also kein roter (4 bleiben noch)


Dann würd ich spontan sagen der Schwarze Drachenschwarm AKA Deathwings schwarm


Keksemacher schrieb:


> hier ne leichte frage wie hießen die eltern von thrall?


Durotan und Draka


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dann würd ich spontan sagen der Schwarze Drachenschwarm AKA Deathwings schwarm



Korrekt! So bin jetzt ma Essen (damit die anderen auch mal ne Chance haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> hier ne leichte frage wie hießen die eltern von thrall?


draka und durotan


----------



## Goranos (13. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> hier ne leichte frage wie hießen die eltern von thrall?


Durotan und Draka
edit :
GRRR
zu langsam


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Durtar und darka
edit
bin legestinkar kann ned rechtschreiben


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Oktober 2008)

da ich anscheind doch nich dran war zählt die frage wohl nicht.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Durtar und darka


2 rechtschreibfehler in 3 wörtern!^^



Keksemacher schrieb:


> da ich anscheind doch nich dran war zählt die frage wohl nicht.


 schadöö


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

doch zählt, der is essen=P


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Also bin ich nu? Weil wenn ich das richtig seh hab ich beide Fragen zuerst beantwortet^^
Aaalso: Wie hieß der Zwerg, der Rhonin geholfen hat nach Grim'batol zu kommen?
(Beide Namen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Kurdran Wildhammer und Sky`ree?^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Kurdran Wildhammer und Sky`ree?^^


Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goranos (13. Oktober 2008)

Falstad dragonreaver


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Krasus und Falstad Wildhammmer?^^


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Kurdran Wildhammer und kryll


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Goranos schrieb:


> Falstad dragonreaver


Stimmt. Falstad Dragonreaver vom Clan der Aeries


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

he und was war mit Krasus?^^


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost >.<


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> he und was war mit Krasus?^^


Krasus war ein Drache auch bekannt unter dem Namen Korialstrasz, der der letzte Gefährte von Alexstrasza ist


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Er hat aber auch geholfen soweit ich weiß^^


----------



## Goranos (13. Oktober 2008)

BÄM!
okok dann
Wer ist der Aspekt der Erde?


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Krasus ist der drache kholratisx oder so sorry für rechtschreibung


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Neltharion


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Goranos schrieb:


> BÄM!
> okok dann
> Wer ist der Aspekt der Erde?


neltharion heute deathwing



Robbo schrieb:


> Neltharion



hätgte ich nicht geschrieben wie der heute heißt hätte ich!^^


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Nethrilon oder deathwing


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist jetzt eig mit Fragen dran?


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich (glaube ich)^^


----------



## Goranos (13. Oktober 2008)

Robbo hat Recht!


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Gelöscht


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Gelöscht(tripple post >.<)


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Egal, mach einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißt der "Ober" Titan?^^


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> Wie heißt der "Ober" Titan?^^


sargeras?^^


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Aman'thul


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Aman'thul


kurz afk und schonwieder einer schneller x.x


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Aman'thul



RIIIICCHTIG!


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann bin ich mal wieder:

Wem war Uther Lightbringer untergeben, bevor er ein Paladin wurde, und ich welchem Krieg war dies?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

anduin lothar im zweiten


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Alonsus Faol war doch der Mentor oder?^^


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Faol der bischof 1 krieg


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal wieder:
> 
> Wem war Uther Lightbringer untergeben, bevor er ein Paladin wurde, und ich welchem Krieg war dies?


Alonsus Faol im ersten Krieg


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Faol der bischof 1 krieg


Wenn du mit i Krieg, erster Krieg meinst, haste Recht und bist dran

Edith meint, ihre Cousine Edit hat bei dir gute Arbeit geleistet^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Wenn du mit i Krieg, erster Krieg meinst, haste Recht und bist dran


Mönsch die paar Sekunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Hätts dir ja gegönnt


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Wenn du mit i Krieg, erster Krieg meinst, haste Recht und bist dran


hab i gemeint also zu frage

Was brachte Karsus zu Thrall


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Axt von Broxigar


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

er brachte thrall die axt von brox


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Broxigars Axt, oder?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

brox axt war das doch oder

MAN nicht schon wieder x.x


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

verdammt immer diese sekundentuerei^^


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Die Axt von Broxigar


richtig


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Was brachte Karsus zu Thrall



Dieses Axt-Ding aus Baum oder was das war (Hatte Malfurion hergestellt) und die Nachricht von Broxigars Tod.


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Juhuu ich darf wieder^^
Also durch welche Aktion brachen die Orcs den Wiederstand von Alexstrasza?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

dämonenseele


JAAA endlich mal erster


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Juhuu ich darf wieder^^
> Also durch welche Aktion brachen die Orcs den Wiederstand von Alexstrasza?


war das nicht mit der schuppe von deathwing?ich sollte wircklich mal wieder die bücher lesen^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Also durch welche Aktion brachen die Orcs den Wiederstand von Alexstrasza?



Durch das Zerstören ihrer Eier.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Juhuu ich darf wieder^^
> Also durch welche Aktion brachen die Orcs den Wiederstand von Alexstrasza?


Benutzung der Dämonenseele


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Dämonenseele und das Zerstören eines ihrer Eier


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Durch das Zerstören ihrer Eier.



Richtig


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Richtig


aber durch dämonenseele konnte die net fliehen!


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

So...
Wer war der letzte Nachfahre der Arathor?


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

lothar


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Anduin Lothar


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Anduin Lothar

Edit: Fuu need schnelleres Inet


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

dämonenseele die wurde die wurde in grim'batol verwahrt und ist durch eine spezialtruppe der menschen zerstört worden


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

ich war zuerst^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> lothar



Richtig. Du bist dran MörderSchwammerl.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> ich war zuerst^^


Aber hast den Vornamen ned gesagt ;P
Naja egal hau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

wie hieß der goblin der nethralion/deathwing beim schmieden deiner großen rüstung half bzw der sie fertigte


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Meklo


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

jop 
@ MasterV


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Gedächtnis zahlt sich ja aus^^
okay nääxt:

Wer sind die Ureltern der bösen Zentauren?


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

die hüter des hains


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

stimmts?^^


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

nö


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

cenarius und die prinzessin aus maraudon..... der endboss da   mist wie heisst die


----------



## MyLordShu (13. Oktober 2008)

Irgendein Sohn von Cenarius und die Prinzessin aus Maraudon?


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

Marlorne und die prinzessin aus mauradon


----------



## Camô (13. Oktober 2008)

Cenarius und Prinz. Theradras, oder?


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

und? und? und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Theradras  und Zaetar (Sohn von Cenarius)


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

die haben doch weil sie so ärgerlich waren wegen ihrem aussehen ihrer missgestaltung ihren vater cenarius getötet


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

kp


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Theredras und ach scheiße, namen vergessen


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

cenarius wurde von grom hellscream und dem warsongclan getötet


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Theradras  und Zaetar (Sohn von Cenarius)


Richtig


----------



## Akro123 (13. Oktober 2008)

www.google.de


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich war nich der Fragnsteller, aber hab schon soviele Fragen gestellt, dass ich keine Lust hab nocheine zustellen. Lassen wir MasterV entscheiden wer dran is.


----------



## Toraka' (13. Oktober 2008)

nimm mich! nimm mich!


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

neeein mich!!


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ich war nich der Fragnsteller, aber hab schon soviele Fragen gestellt, dass ich keine Lust hab nocheine zustellen. Lassen wir MasterV entscheiden wer dran is.


naja liegt vielleicht dadran, dass du die komplette WCgeschichte auswendig kennst?
Und ich hab mir Eingebildet mich recht gut Auszukennen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaoyiski (13. Oktober 2008)

wie heißt mein untoter schurke ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Gaoyiski schrieb:


> wie heißt mein untoter schurke ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zufällig Gaoyiski? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> naja liegt vielleicht dadran, dass du die komplette WCgeschichte auswendig kennst?
> Und ich hab mir Eingebildet mich recht gut Auszukennen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne hab nur ein paar Bücher gelesen und mich viel auf WoWWiki etc umgesehen^^

Edit:


Gaoyiski schrieb:


> wie heißt mein untoter schurke ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Âssâssînrôgûê vielleicht?


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Gaoyiski schrieb:


> wie heißt mein untoter schurke ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm

Arthas? oder sosnt eine ausführung dieses namens?


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Gaoyiski schrieb:


> wie heißt mein untoter schurke ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Shadowdeath der in der Gilde Lordz of Ownage alles pwned, stimmts?


----------



## staran (13. Oktober 2008)

Gaoyiski schrieb:


> wie heißt mein untoter schurke ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm.. undeadrouge!!


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

wie aktualisiert man das forum ich muss dauernd die seite vorher nehmen und dann wieder zurück hierher damit es aktualisiert wird gehts nciht auch anders?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> wie aktualisiert man das forum ich muss dauernd die seite vorher nehmen und dann wieder zurück hierher damit es aktualisiert wird gehts nciht auch anders?


f5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> wie aktualisiert man das forum ich muss dauernd die seite vorher nehmen und dann wieder zurück hierher damit es aktualisiert wird gehts nciht auch anders?


F5


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> wie aktualisiert man das forum ich muss dauernd die seite vorher nehmen und dann wieder zurück hierher damit es aktualisiert wird gehts nciht auch anders?


F5 das ist die schöne Taste neben F6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

vielen dank


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Oktober 2008)

ShádôwkíllêrÀssâssínêmâstérÔwnérRóûgê


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hat noch jmd. ne richtige Frage?


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie war das? Crippling Poison ist für Mädchen und statt Finte tuts Vanish genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Hat noch jmd. ne Frage?


Wen hat die Mutter dessen, der die Orcs nach Azertoth gebracht hast (fast) getötet?


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

ganz enfach: wo wurde andruin wrynn für längere zeit gefangen gehalten?(vor bc)


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wen hat die Mutter dessen, der die Orcs nach Azertoth gebracht hast (fast) getötet?


sargeras

(medivh --> aegwynn ist mutter --> sargeras fast tod)


----------



## staran (13. Oktober 2008)

F5


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Und wer war Sargeras? .. Damit ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu gebe *gg*


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

aegwynn ist doch die mutte rnicht? und medivh hat die orcs nach azeroth gebracht aber wen sie getötet hat kA


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Hat noch jmd. ne richtige Frage?



Ja, wie heisst ein 3 Boss den man als Hordler in Stormwind töten kann? (Nein, nicht Bolvar und auch nicht der Erzbischof)


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> sargeras
> 
> (medivh --> aegwynn ist mutter --> sargeras fast tod)


Ihr seid gemein! Da denk ich mir so schön eine Frage aus und innerhalb von 2 Minuten ist die wieder weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (13. Oktober 2008)

lol... kaum schreibt man was schon sind zig andere post darunter....


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wen hat die Mutter dessen, der die Orcs nach Azertoth gebracht hast (fast) getötet?


Sargeras


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> ganz enfach: wo wurde andruin wrynn für längere zeit gefangen gehalten?(vor bc)



Insel Alcaz


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

sargeras ist ein verdorbener titan der eigentlich beaufrtragt wurde die dämonen auszulöschen


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Und wer war Sargeras? .. Damit ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu gebe *gg*


son korrupter titan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Sargeras


richtig


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

WTF? wie lautet denn nun die momentane frage?


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> sargeras ist ein verdorbener titan der eigentlich beaufrtragt wurde die dämonen auszulöschen




Oui



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus is jz dran mit Frage stellen!


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Insel Alcaz


ähm richtig sry kommentar zum falschen^^


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

arkoras war schneller


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> arkoras war schneller



echt? Naja egal, kannst von mir aus auch du eine stellen


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Ach kommt was ist das fürn Gewusel?


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmm er stellt keine Frage dann stell du einfach eine oder is das nur eine Ausrede, weil du keine weißt *fG*


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus macht jetzt dann läuft das


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

oh na gut dann trotzdem ne frage von mir:

wieso wurden die wächter von tirisfal erschaffen?


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

wenn jetz dann k eine kommt stell ich eine und es geht weiter des war bis grad noch ein so schönes spiel hier


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Um die Welt gegen Dämonen und Unheil zu verteidigen?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> oh na gut dann trotzdem ne frage von mir:
> 
> wieso wurden die wächter von tirisfal erschaffen?



Um die Menschen vor den Dämonen zu schützen.


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Das keine dämon in der welt san


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

zum schutz vor den dämonen


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Um die Welt gegen Dämonen und Unheil zu verteidigen?


rischtisch du bist dran


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

In welcher Kapelle wurde Uther zum ersten Paladin und Anführer der Silbernen Hand ernannt und in welcher Stadt stand die Kapelle?


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Alonsuskapelle, Stratholme


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> In welcher Kapelle wurde Uther zum ersten Paladin und Anführer der Silbernen Hand ernannt und in welcher Stadt stand die Kapelle?


In der Kappelle des Lichts in Stormwind..?


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

oh man da gibts so viele geschichtsträchtige kapellen....... ich passe


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> In welcher Kapelle wurde Uther zum ersten Paladin und Anführer der Silbernen Hand ernannt und in welcher Stadt stand die Kapelle?




Kappele des Hoffnungsvollen Lichts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

stratholme kappele


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

kooorekt, your turn


----------



## Melz (13. Oktober 2008)

bestimmt die Kapelle von Sturmwind


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

wer darf jetzt?


----------



## Nebola (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmm bis jetzt wusste ich noch fast garnichts ^^, auch hier passe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Also Narisa hatte Recht


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer is jz dran?


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt eine Spinne...

Trolle verehren sie im Hinterland....


wie heißt sie?


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt eine Spinne...

Trolle verehren sie im Hinterland....


wie heißt sie?


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

das ist wieder ne hordlerfrage

wir allys haben auch ein recht xD


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> das ist wieder ne hordlerfrage
> 
> wir allys haben auch ein recht xD


ich glaub die quest können auch allianzler machen^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Shadra


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Das wort geht an Larmina


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Spinne...
> 
> Trolle verehren sie im Hinterland....
> 
> ...


shada oder so...

D'OOOOHHHHHH


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Ahh dies dämliche Elitevieh, wie hies es?

SHADRA

Edit: zu spät -.-


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Uff das is echt ma ne gute Frage! Leider kP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (13. Oktober 2008)

Shadra
ist n gott von den trollen


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

ah die
die hat mich damals oft gekillt dachte jetzt da gäbs eine in dem hordlerausssenposten im hinterland da sind ja trolle 

weiss nur dass die spinne da bei nem see in ner trollstadt rumlungert da wo man die quest bekommt jammal'an zu töten aber wie die heisst weiss ich net


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie hieß der Mensch, der den Sohn von Draka versklavte?


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

blackmoore


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Aedelas Blackmoore


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

Aedelas Blackmoore

alter könnt ihr schnell tippen oder wahrscheinlicher: besseres internet^^


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

blackmoore


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wie hieß der Mensch, der den Sohn von Draka versklavte?



Aedelas Blackmoore (Schwarzmeer)


----------



## Yaresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Schwarzmeer

Mist zu lahm


----------



## Deathgnom (13. Oktober 2008)

Adelas Schwarzmeer


----------



## Thranduilo (13. Oktober 2008)

hä? ich dachte ich wär dran...


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> blackmoore


die Frage geht an den Killerpilz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Er hat nur Nachnamen gesagt^^
Schon gut, Frage go


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Draka -> Mutter von Thrall oder?
Der wird dann in der Burg Durnholde festgehalten weil der Typ ich weiß net mehr wie der heißt >.< ihn (Thrall) als kleines Kind findet und als Gefangenen aufzieht später soll er dann zur belustigung *gg* n1 wort^^ von dem Menschen als Gladiator kämpfen!

Nur wie heißt der <.<


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> hä? ich dachte ich wär dran...



Larmina war schneller als du.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Können wir es bitte so machen, dass man nicht nur sagt das eine Antwort richtig ist sondern gleich auch noch sagt, wer die Frage stellt?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2008)

ich verschwinde mal für heut ihr seit mir zu schnell^^


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

wie hieß die schamanenlehrerin von drek´thar (mit titel)


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Mutter Kashur


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Kacke ich muss schneller schreiben und net mehr so auf Rechtschreibung achten *fg*


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> wie hieß die schamanenlehrerin von drek´thar (mit titel)



Mutter Kashur

MasterV was haste für schnelles inet 0o


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> wie hieß die schamanenlehrerin von drek´thar (mit titel)



Mutter Kashur


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Kurze Frage war meine Erklärung richtig mit dem ganzen Gladiator scheiß?


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

so is es^^


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

masterV is dran


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Kurze Frage war meine Erklärung richtig mit dem ganzen Gladiator scheiß?



Ja


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

will auch mal *f5 haemmer*


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

MörderSchwammerl schrieb:


> so is es^^




Meinst du meine Erklärung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Kurze Frage war meine Erklärung richtig mit dem ganzen Gladiator scheiß?


Jipp


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer zerstörte den Versunkenen Tempel und wie heißt der Trollstamm, dem der Tempel heilig ist?


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Ahh Ok .. So lernt man doch was bei dem Buffed Quiz ^^


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Gogo, neue frage


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Hakkar, trolle. Atal´Ai



achwas... Hakker net, der Grüne Drachenscwarm, und die Trolle waren die Atal´Ai die diner von Hakkar^^


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du den Tempel in Sümpfe des Elends meinst.... 





Kp xD


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

hab bei WoWwiki nachgeschaut darf ich antworten?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Dopplepost


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

grenzt das nicht an Cheaten ?


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

ungern^^
Wenn die Antowort innerhalb 5 Minuten nit kommt ja^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ysera

Atal'ai stamm


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Robbo schrieb:


> grenzt das nicht an Cheaten ?



Deswegen frag ich ja


----------



## Soldus (13. Oktober 2008)

bin jetzt auch ma wech ihr seid mir zu hoch und zu schnell xD da muss man ja schon warcraft spielen und nicht nur als bücherwurm in uc sw und bb herumgelungert haben ( und if)


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> hab bei WoWwiki nachgeschaut darf ich antworten?




wh00t? Was haste jz nachgeguckt? =O


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Richtig Dragon ... war da auch kein wowwiki im Spiel?^^


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (13. Oktober 2008)

stamm atalai
zerstörer: wars vielleicht gul´dan?


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

warte Narsias(sorry vlt falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hat doch richtig?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ysere nein,
 trolle war ich mir nicht ganz sicher^^aber ich habs nur kontrolliert aber egal ich stell eh keine neue frage da ich nicht die 51 seiten las um keine frage doppelt zu machen


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

FRAGE *crazy*


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich denk mir dann eben eine aus okay?


----------



## Gaoyiski (13. Oktober 2008)

die antwort ist hogger !!


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach was ganz schwieriges

Wann kommt Patch 3.0 *gg*


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Also:

Welcher Titan hat quesi Ysera "erschaffen", ich meine damit, sie mit dem Segen der Natur belegt und sie in eine ewige Trance versetzt hat.


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

MITTWOCH!


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Ich mach was ganz schwieriges
> 
> Wann kommt Patch 3.0 *gg*


Donnerstag...? Oder wars doch Freitag? XD


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Btw wusstet ihr das es bei dem Archivement System unter Statistiken nen Teil gibt "Getötet von: " und dann gibts Schlachtfeld, Welt etc. UND(!) Hogger *fg* xD


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Naja Mädels ich bin erstma off noch Franze lernen >.< Bis morgen ;D


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

jo ersma, gl und so.

ich wiederhol nochma die Frage:

Welcher Titan hat quesi Ysera "erschaffen", ich meine damit, sie mit dem Segen der Natur belegt und sie in eine ewige Trance versetzt hat.


----------



## Robbo (13. Oktober 2008)

DOPPELPOSTER :O!(auf Crashbash bezogen^^)


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab bei WoW-Europe nachgeschaut (also in 5 min gibts ne antowrt von mir)


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Oktober 2008)

Muss ja mal Beitragszahlen pushen ^^


----------



## Holsinger (13. Oktober 2008)

Nette Frage,finde das sollte auch ma gepostet werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja die Antwort.... KP!


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> jo ersma, gl und so.
> 
> ich wiederhol nochma die Frage:
> 
> Welcher Titan hat quesi Ysera "erschaffen", ich meine damit, sie mit dem Segen der Natur belegt und sie in eine ewige Trance versetzt hat.



Eonar


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Eonar die Lebensbinderin (kann man das ohne WoWIki oder WoW-Europe überhaupt wissen :O)


----------



## Nebola (13. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich auch mal ne Frage stellen ? ^^ pls pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch mal ne Frage stellen ? ^^ pls pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach ruhig, wäre eh ich dran, kannst auch du


----------



## Nebola (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke dir , mal ne Verrückte Frage aus der Southpark wow Folge ^^ hat ja was mit WoW zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie viele Schweine müssen die 4 töten um 30 level auf zusteigen und wie lange brauchen sie dafür ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holsinger (13. Oktober 2008)

GEnau 65  350 285!!!


----------



## Holsinger (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich korrigiere mich 65 340 285!


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Danke dir , mal ne Verrückte Frage aus der Southpark wow Folge ^^ hat ja was mit WoW zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



65340285 
in 7 wochen 5 Tage 13 Stunden 20 Minuten bei 3 Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht


----------



## Nebola (13. Oktober 2008)

Richtisch Bloodhorn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holsinger (13. Oktober 2008)

Na lol hab den 2. TEil nich gelesen... >.<


----------



## Arthros (13. Oktober 2008)

65.304.285 schweine 

dazu brauchen sie  7wochen 5tage 13 stunden und 20min 

mit 3stunden penne pro nacht ^^


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

die folge kenn ich garnet


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Yeah!
Dann ma ne Frage für die, die eher WoW spielen als Bücher zu lesen, Filme zu schauen, oder Strategiespiele zu spielen:

Was braucht man um Anzu zu beschwören? (Ich meine das Item)


----------



## Arthros (13. Oktober 2008)

who the fuck ist anzu ^^


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

den Stein der Elune, ist nen item, was der Druide für die 280% flugform brauch^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Arthros schrieb:


> who the fuck ist anzu ^^



Son Rabenviech aus ner hero Instanz.


----------



## Nebola (13. Oktober 2008)

Anzu ?


----------



## Master of madness (13. Oktober 2008)

anzu ein alter gott in sethhek


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

mit Energie erfüllter mondstein^^ so heißt er.. mein Druide hat die quest noch =P


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Mit Essenz erfüllter Mondstein


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> mit Energie erfüllter mondstein^^ so heißt er.. mein Druide hat die quest noch =P


Ok du bist dran.


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

Na klasse, wegen euch ist mein Magtheridonraid gewiped... doofe Frage aber auch^^


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Mit Energie isser zwar nich erfüllt aber naja

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32449


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

ich habs heute mit den Spinnen....


es gibt eine Spinne... Tief in den Pestwäldern.... 

sie lebt in einer Zitadelle....

eine Zitadelle, die 80er Charaktere bald wieder betreten werden.... sie ist auch eine Königin der Spinnen, könnte man sagen^^

na, welche Inztanz meine ich und wie heißt die Spinne???


----------



## Narisa (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Mit Energie isser zwar nich erfüllt aber naja
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32449


ohh sorry... tut mir leid, du hättest gedurft^^ aber nu hab ich schonw as gepostet.... sorry


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> ich habs heute mit den Spinnen....
> 
> 
> es gibt eine Spinne... Tief in den Pestwäldern....
> ...


meinst du Maexxna in Naxxramas?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

naxxramas und Maexxna

bloodhorn bitte darf ich diesmal^^?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naxxramas und Maexxna
> 
> bloodhorn bitte darf ich diesmal^^?


Ich wollt leckaeis posten lassen, hatte ich nämlich überlesen.


----------



## Holsinger (13. Oktober 2008)

Next question plssss


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

na fein, dann mach ich mal nen kleinen Lückentext : 


Betrayer… in truth it was I who was ______!
Still I am _____! Still I am hated!
Now my _____ ____ see what others can not!
That sometimes the____ of ____ must be forced!

So, viel Spass


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Betrayer&#8230; in truth it was I who was betrayed!
Still I am hunted! Still I am hated!
Now my eyes can see what others can not!
That sometimes the hand of fate must be forced!




betrayed 
hunted
eyes 
hand  fate


----------



## Master of madness (13. Oktober 2008)

ich find dagehört überalls betraying rein xD


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Ma ich hät gern schon den ganzen text, nicht bloß die Lösungen für die Lücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab ne inet seite damit gefunden darf ichs posten?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

eingesetzt (:


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## Nebola (13. Oktober 2008)

Betrayer… in truth it was I who was ______!
Still I am lovin! Still I am hated!
Now my eyes can see what others can not!
That sometimes the____ of ____ must be forced!


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Betrayer… in truth it was I who was betrayed!
> Still I am hunted! Still I am hated!
> Now my eyes can see what others can not!
> That sometimes the hand of fate must be forced!
> ...





Das stimmt nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

aso BLINDE eyes oder?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Betrayer… in truth it was I who was betrayed!
Still I am hunted!Still I am hated!
Now my blind eyes see what others can not!
That sometimes the hand of fate must be forced!


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Betrayer… in truth it was I who was betrayed!
> Still I am hunted!Still I am hated!
> Now my blind eyes see what others can not!
> That sometimes the hand of fate must be forced!



Der erste Text, der vollständig und richtig ist.

Du bist dran


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Der erste Text, der vollständig und richtig ist.
> 
> Du bist dran


Ok
Wie brachte Kil'jaeden Ner'zhul und die anderen Orcs dazu, die Draenei auszulöschen?


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Archimonde oder Sargeras?


----------



## neo1986 (13. Oktober 2008)

Als seine verstorbene ehefrau im traum.


----------



## Core.Wartex (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ok
> Wie brachte Kil'jaeden Ner'zhul und die anderen Orcs dazu, die Draenei auszulöschen?




Ich weiß es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Archimonde oder Sargeras?


ne die beiden ham da gar nichts mit zu tun


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ok
> Wie brachte Kil'jaeden Ner'zhul und die anderen Orcs dazu, die Draenei auszulöschen?



Er sante ihnen falsche Botschaften der Ahnen wohnach die Draenei einen Angriff auf die orks planen würden.


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Er tat so als wollten die Ahnen sie davor warnen das die Draenei sie töten wollten

Edit: Um genau zu sein erschien Nerzhul im Traum seine verstorbene Frau die ihm davon berichtete, was aber nur ein Trugbild von Kiljeaden war der die verräter der Erredar und seinen ehemaligen Freund vernichten wollte


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann würd ich evtl. Gul'Dan oder Medivh vorschlagen. Ansonsten bin ich ratlos


Edith : lol, WIE. Hab gelesen WER bachte die Beiden dazu


----------



## neo1986 (13. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Er tat so als wollten die Ahnen sie davor warnen das die Draenei sie töten wollten


In der gestallt seiner verstorbenen ehefrau.


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Hoi da bin ich wieder gogo nächstes rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (13. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Als seine verstorbene ehefrau im traum.






Tenem schrieb:


> Er tat so als wollten die Ahnen sie davor warnen das die Draenei sie töten wollten
> 
> Edit: Um genau zu sein erschien Nerzhul im Traum seine verstorbene Frau die ihm davon berichtete, was aber nur ein Trugbild von Kiljeaden war der die verräter der Erredar und seinen ehemaligen Freund vernichten wollte






neo1986 schrieb:


> In der gestallt seiner verstorbenen ehefrau.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 du hast gewonnen. Du bist dran.


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub der ist  off wer stellt jetzt ne frage?


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ma so frei

Nenne alle Drachenaspekte inklusive Farbe und "Einsatzbereich"


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Rot:Alexstarza: Leben
Schwarz: Neltharion: Erde
Blau: Malygos: Magie
Grün: Ysera: Natur
Bronze: Nozdormu: Zeit


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

man jetz wollte ich hier auch mitmachen und mir meine posts verdienen(kenne wow geschichte) und nu is der fragesteller off


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

> Alexstrasza die Lebensbinderin (Roter Drachenschwarm) - Aspekt des Lebens. Die rote Drachenkönigin Alexstrasza steht für Leben und Hoffnung, sie betrachtet sich selbst als Beschützerin aller Geschöpfe.
> Malygos der Zauberwirker (Blauer Drachenscharm) - Aspekt der Magie. Malygos, der älteste unter den Aspekten, gebietet über die Kräfte der Magie und hat sich mit seinen Blauen Drachen nach Nordend zurückgezogen.
> Neltharion der Erdwächter (Schwarzer Drachenschwarm) - Aspekt der Erde. Neltharion der Erdwächter gab sich den Kräften des Bösen hin und ist nun ein Bote von Tod und Chaos - viele Völker kennen den schwarzen Drachen nur noch unter dem Namen Todesschwinge.
> Nozdormu der Zeitlose (Bronzener Drachenschwarm) - Aspekt der Zeit. Der bronzene Drache Nozdormu herrscht über den Sand der Zeit und konnte über die Jahrtausende den Aufstieg der „niederen“ Völker beobachten.
> Ysera die Träumerin (Grüner Drachenschwarm) - Aspekt der Natur. Die grüne Drachenkönigin Ysera ist die Göttin der Träume und lebt in einer astralen Dimension, dem Smaragdgrünen Traum, aus der heraus sie über das Gleichgewicht der Welt wacht.


^-^


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Neltharion Erde Schwarz
Nozdomu Zeit Bronze
Alexstrasza Leben Rot
Ysera Traum Grün
Malygos Magie Blau


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

neltharion erde
nozdormu zeit
alextrasa leben
ysera natur
alygos magie

edith meint zu lahm-.-


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt natürlich^^


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Der rote Aspekt ist der Aspekt des ebens - Alextrasza ist die Anführerin
Der grüne Aspekt ist der Aspekt der Träume und der Natur - > Ysera
Der blaue Drachenschwarm ist der Aspekt der Magie - Malygos
Der bronzene Drachenschwarm ist der Aspekt der Zeit - Nozdormu
Der schwarze Drachenschwarm ist der Aspekt der Erde - Neltharion/Deathwing


( Eigentlich sind nur die nführer die Aspekte. Aber ihr wisst ja was gemeint ist )


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Ich bin ma so frei
> 
> Nenne alle Drachenaspekte inklusive Farbe und "Einsatzbereich"


Rot, Leben, Alexstrasza
Blau, Magie, Malygos
Grün, Traum, Ysera
Bronze, Zeit, Nozdormu
Braun, Erde, Neltharion (AKA Deathwing)


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

Healguard war 1st, auch wenns kopiert is^^


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

Hihi war Erste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aaaalso:
Wer war die beste Freundin und Beraterin von Azhara?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hihi war Erste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihre Zofe Vashj


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Healguard war 1st, auch wenns kopiert is^^


Noooin, das hab ich alles selbst geschrieben schnell! Und die anderen auch!


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Lady Vashj

soweit ich weis steht nirgendwo im buch das die die Freundin ist aber egal


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Lady Vashj als zofe ? oO


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

vashj, später als nagakönigin bekannt.


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hihi war Erste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NEIN! Bitte ned das kommt in dem Buch das ich grad les warscheinlich noch >.<


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ihre Zofe Vashj


Man, das ging schnell! 
Und sogar richtig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

> vashj, später als nagakönigin bekannt


Naja Vashj ist nicht wirklich die Nagakönigin, das ist immernoch Azhara (warscheinlich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> NEIN! Bitte ned das kommt in dem Buch das ich grad les warscheinlich noch >.<


Ohh das tut mir Leid! Aber ist eh nicht sooo wichtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Man, das ging schnell!
> Und sogar richtig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Juhu schonwieder richtig!
So..
Welche fünf Elemente gibt es im Warcraft-Universum?


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Wasser, Feuer, Luft, Erde und Magie ?


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

luft, erde, wasser, feuer, bier

EDIT: Mana noch wenn man nach den Ur-Teilen geht


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Meinste Arkan,frost,schatten natur und hheilig?hm ne da fehtl noch feuer


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

nicht auch die von den aspekten oder meinste du jetz mit resi?

edith schatten arkan natur frost und feuer!!


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Meinste Arkan,frost,schatten natur und hheilig?


Gibt ja auch noch Feuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

hä?
Meinste 
Schatten
Heilig
Feuer 
Eis 
Natur und Arkan?


Edit: Zähöen müsst man können Kopf ---> Tisch


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine die Elemente mit denen sich die Schamanen rumschlagen müssen. Der fünfte ist weder Bier noch Magie


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

blitz


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Feuer, Wasser,Luft,Erde, Wildnis


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann als 5. noch Blitz?

Also Wasser, Feuer, Luft, Blitz und Erde ?


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch noch Feuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is mir 2 sekunden danach auch aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

blood die hab ich doch >.<


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ich meine die Elemente mit denen sich die Schamanen rumschlagen müssen. Der fünfte ist weder Bier noch Magie


Feuer Luft Natur Erde und Wasser


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Feuer, Wasser,Luft,Erde, Wildnis



Ok das lass ich gelten Wildnis, Natur is fast dasselbe. Dann ma los MasterV!


----------



## Healguard (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ok das lass ich gelten Wildnis, Natur is fast dasselbe. Dann ma los MasterV!


NEIN!
Ich hatte Natur also war ich als erste richtig! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

> Feuer Luft Natur Erde und Wasser


luft=natur?


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

hmm also ich spiele ne schmamanen aber n 5tes Element? vielleicht liebe wie im film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Titan erschuf Malygos und wie lautet einer seiner bekanntesten Beinamen?


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Oktober 2008)

Rofl erde und Natur sind für schammy dasselbe...
Nicht umsonst amcht der ERDschock NATURschaden


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

ummpf passe


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

Sargeras?


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

sargeras wurde von den titanen erschaffen oder wie die hiessen, die allerallerhöchsten halt


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Norgannon Bewahrer der Lehren


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich weiß war er selber einer...


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Norgannon war der Gott und Malygos wurde der Zauberwirker, Wächter der Magie und des verborgenen Arkanums.  (<---Beiname)


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Naja Sargeras ist auch ein Titan, aber er wurde von den Schreckenslords korrumpiert.


----------



## seeker75 (13. Oktober 2008)

manfrud schrieb:


> sargeras wurde von den titanen erschaffen oder wie die hiessen, die allerallerhöchsten halt



Sargeras wurde nicht von den Titanen geschaffen,er ist einer


----------



## MasterV (13. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Norgannon Bewahrer der Lehren


Wir haben einen Sieger,
your turn
Bin mal kurz ausm Spiel, Zul'jin in Arsch treten


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Rofl erde und Natur sind für schammy dasselbe...
> Nicht umsonst amcht der ERDschock NATURschaden


In den Büchern (wie zum Beispiel "Lord der Clans") steht, dass die Natur über die Tiere wacht oder so und, dass Thrall den Geist der Natur anref um NAhrung für sein Volk zu finden.


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Er wurde nich von den schreckenslord korrumpiert er wurde wahnsinnig da erseine Aufgabe (die auslöschung der Dämonen) nicht erfüllen konnte

Frage: Wer war der Erste Satyr?


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

der berater von azshara xavius


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

stimmt er selber war doch der erste ganz böse


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Lord Xavius


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis als erser richtig


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

der hieß auch nach seiner verwandlung noch xavius


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

wtf?
mein post stand aba weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

ok tut mir leid hab mich verlehsen DirtyCrow war doch schneller


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar, dann mal wieder etwas teifgründigere Lore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum war Rhonin so missmutig gestimmt, als er von Krasus den Auftrag bekam, Alextrasza aus Grim Batol zu befreien ?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> leckaeis als erser richtig


DirtyCrow war doch schneller oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

ok tut mir leid hab mich verlehsen DirtyCrow war doch schneller


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> wtf?
> mein post stand aba weiter oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast Xavius dahin editiert als ich es schon geschrieben hatte


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ich meine die Elemente mit denen sich die Schamanen rumschlagen müssen. Der fünfte ist weder Bier noch Magie


Erde, Luft, Feuer, Wasser, Leben


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

naja zu deine rfrage ihm verfolgten immer noch die geister seiner (Freunde) die bei seiner letzten mission gestorben sind


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte es sofort editiert nachdem der post dastand...


----------



## Nortrom141 (13. Oktober 2008)

is doch egal jetzt macht weiter xD


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> naja zu deine rfrage ihm verfolgten immer noch die geister seiner (Freunde) die bei seiner letzten mission gestorben sind



Jop das is richtig. Und ich bin jetzt raus



DirtyCrow schrieb:


> ich hatte es sofort editiert nachdem der post dastand...



Das mag sein, trotzdem hatte ich es vor dir stehen. Hab extra geschaut, als bei mir Xavius stand, stand bei dir nur der Berater


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

dann go on dirtycrow


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

naja egal DirtyCrow dann schreib jetzt deine frage


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer war der erste Druide der Nachtelfen und in welchem Verhältnis steht er zu einem bekannten Bösewicht?


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Malfurion Illidans Bruder


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

das war cenarius glaub ich, was du mit dem bösewicht meinst weiss ich leider nicht =(


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

Cearius war der Lehrer Malfurions und ein Halbgott...

Tenem hat recht.


----------



## leckaeis (13. Oktober 2008)

Malfurin, und der bekanntze Bösewicht Illidan ist sein Bruder


----------



## seeker75 (13. Oktober 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Wer war der erste Druide der Nachtelfen und in welchem Verhältnis steht er zu einem bekannten Bösewicht?




Malfurion ist der bruder von illidan


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

narf ich schaff auch garnix heut-.-


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer tötete angeblich den König von Sturmwind


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

die defias

edith meint da gab es ne unabgeschlossene qreihe


----------



## DirtyCrow (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Horde, zumindest nennt Lothar keine Namen als er in lordaeron ankommt.


----------



## Ashtera (13. Oktober 2008)

ich raff hier auch nichts^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (13. Oktober 2008)

von der Meuchelmörderin Garona


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Wer tötete angeblich den König von Sturmwind



Wenn du den Kumpel von Lothar meinst dann Garona.


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

es gibt einen Namen in wc der letzte wächter


----------



## Thranduilo (13. Oktober 2008)

ein "halbork"^^


----------



## Larmina (13. Oktober 2008)

manfrud schrieb:


> die defias
> 
> edith meint da gab es ne unabgeschlossene qreihe


Die wurde schon abgeschlossen aber das Ende war sehr diffus


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

zomg schon wieder falsch

kann heut garnix-.-

tante edith meint der letzte wächter war doch ...ach egal ist eh falsch-.-


----------



## Thranduilo (13. Oktober 2008)

naja ich stell ma die frage
meine antwort war ja richtig nehm ich an...

als

Welche beiden Rassen haben die Titanen zum beginn azeroths geschaffen?

sogenannte "Aufpasser-rassen)


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

die drachen!

edith wird sauer wenn das falsch ist


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> von der Meuchelmörderin Garona


sry war grad verwirrt hast recht du bist dran


----------



## seeker75 (13. Oktober 2008)

drachen und.....keine ahnung^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Irdenen (Zwerge) und die Meeresriesen.


----------



## Thranduilo (13. Oktober 2008)

ne keine drachen


----------



## Thranduilo (13. Oktober 2008)

bloodhorn hat recht
zwerge und meeresriesen


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

och mensch ist doch nicht wahr


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> bloodhorn hat recht
> zwerge und meeresriesen



Man bin ich heute gut!
Wie wärs damit?:
Wer sind die Eltern des letzten Wächters?


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich mich nicht irre nielas aran und aegwynn

edith meint ist falsch ne?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

manfrud schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht irre nielas aran und aegwynn
> 
> edith meint ist falsch ne?


@ edith ne nach meinem Wissensstand ist das richtig.


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

puh endlich auch mal dran^^ mal was einfach wer war der erste frostwyrm und von welchem schwarm war er ursprünglich?


----------



## Kr4ZoR (13. Oktober 2008)

malygos und der blaue drachenschwarm oder hab ich jetzt voll brainlags? kenn mich bei lore net so imba aus


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Sapphiron vom Blauen oder?


----------



## Untoast (13. Oktober 2008)

der gute herr heißt sapphiron und wurde als stolzer anhänger des blauen drachenschwamrs von arthas getötet und als frostwyrm wiedererweckt


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

ne malygos ist leider immer noch ein normal kein untoter drache bis wotlk


----------



## Kr4ZoR (13. Oktober 2008)

verdammt xD ich glaube da hast du recht... also ich weiß es ja nicht xD hört sich aber besser an


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

Untoast schrieb:


> der gute herr heißt sapphiron und wurde als stolzer anhänger des blauen drachenschwamrs von arthas getötet und als frostwyrm wiedererweckt



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith ups sorry blood war schneller^^


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

bloodhorn war aber schneller


----------



## Kr4ZoR (13. Oktober 2008)

egal hauptsache nächste frage pls...


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> bloodhorn war aber schneller


Wenn Untoast will, dann kann er gerne. Ich hab schon so oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

der ist aber anscheinend auch off


----------



## manfrud (13. Oktober 2008)

so leutz ich geh mal schlafen muss morgen früh raus vll schau ich nochmal nach und mach n bisschen weiter^^


----------



## Kr4ZoR (13. Oktober 2008)

dann mach du bloodhorn


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok dann mach ich:
Wer hat Illidan dazu überredet, den Schädel des Gul'dan zu behalten, anstatt ihn zu zerstören?


----------



## rocktboyy (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich sage einfach maggi^^


----------



## Blutdürster (13. Oktober 2008)

Arthas


----------



## Tenem (13. Oktober 2008)

Arthas


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> Arthas


Richtig! Du bist dran.


----------



## Blutdürster (13. Oktober 2008)

ok
Wie viele Erzmagier tötete arthas bis Archimonde beschwören wurde??


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> ok
> Wie viele Erzmagier tötete arthas bis Archimonde beschwören wurde??



6

3 in Dalaran - 2 unwichtige und Antonidas
3 bei der Beschwörungsquest in WC3 von Archimonde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> ok
> Wie viele Erzmagier tötete arthas bis Archimonde beschwören wurde??



3
(wenn man aber wollte konnte man auch einen 4. töten)


----------



## Blutdürster (13. Oktober 2008)

grrr richtig

also 6


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie viele Scharfschützen erhält man, wenn man bei der WC3-Quest "BlackRock&Roll" mit den Zwergen spricht?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Wer?



Ich glaub du. Ich hatte die letzten beiden als eine Mission bei WC3 gesehen.


----------



## flaya (13. Oktober 2008)

^^ hab auch was:

Wie heist der Vater von Arthas mit  vollem  Namen?


----------



## Blutdürster (13. Oktober 2008)

König Terrenas Menthil


----------



## Kr4ZoR (13. Oktober 2008)

heißt der nicht menethil? also nicht menthil sondern menethil? aber terenas wüsst ich auch nach ich glaub es steht auch nichts anderes im buch "der tag des drachen" aber das ist denk ich nicht der ganze name..


----------



## Segojan (13. Oktober 2008)

Terenas Menethil...


----------



## flaya (13. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok, das weiß niemand.
Neue Frage:

Welchen Gegenstand braucht man für die Sukkubusquest aus Ashenvale??


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Wie viele Scharfschützen erhält man, wenn man bei der WC3-Quest "BlackRock&Roll" mit den Zwergen spricht?


4


----------



## Blutdürster (13. Oktober 2008)

du hast recht stell du die nächste frage


----------



## flaya (13. Oktober 2008)

Der korrekte Name (war) König Terenas Menethil II


----------



## Racios (13. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> 4



Zu spät. Neue Frage beantworten.


----------



## Blutdürster (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Zu spät. Neue Frage beantworten.



wenns man genau nimmt ist König und die 2 nur ein titel


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Ok, das weiß niemand.
> Neue Frage:
> 
> Welchen Gegenstand braucht man für die Sukkubusquest aus Ashenvale??


Herzholz Allianz Schmutzverkrusteter Anhänger Horde
Oder welches meintest du?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (13. Oktober 2008)

Seid ihr alle weg? Naja dann geh ich auch ma gn8 @ alle, die das noch lesen.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Guuuten Morgen zusammen.
Ich bin der Meinung, wir können heute noch ne Runde weiter dieses tolle Spiel spielen^^

Also, weil es noch so früh ist fang ich mal mit ner ganz einfachen Frage an.

Wie heißt das Schwert von Anduin Lothar?


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Schwert von Anduin Lothar?


Guten Morgen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Schwert heisst Ashkandi und er hat es von einem Klingenmeister abgenommen nachdem er ihn in der Arena besiegt hatte.


----------



## noizycat (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne nur das Blade of Stormwind ... ^^


----------



## Shamanpower (14. Oktober 2008)

Gehts weiter?:O


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

Mal was leichtes: Wer ist/ war Malorne?


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Vater von Cenarius, der Hirschgott und Geliebte von Ysera


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Der Vater von Cenarius, der Hirschgott und Geliebte von Ysera


Jawoll ja Tante Holl ja.
Du bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie nannte man den Schwarzen Tempel früher und was für eine Funktion hatte er?


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Tempel von Karabor

Ja, ich mochte die Quest Reihe um als Blutschatten zu kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Funktion?
Naja, du darfst^^


----------



## Jo_1984 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tempel von Karabor...deinte den Drenaei als heilige Stätte


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Hö? Welche Funktion?

Ok, ´ne Frage... Hmmmm...

Nenne mir den Troll mit einem Taucherhelm auf dem Kopf.

Sorry, mir fiel nix anderes ein *grml*^^


----------



## Kalisan (14. Oktober 2008)

Tauchglockentroll!!! xD


----------



## Heydu (14. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Königin der Nachtelfen die zur Naga wurde
> Tante Edith will gern von euch wissen, wer die vorletzte Wächterin von Tirisfal war und wen sie zur Welt gebracht hat
> (Das ist glaub ziemlich schwer
> 
> ...



Nein!!!!
Sie wurde von der Legion "benutz", um ihre eigene Stadt den Erdboden gleich zu machen
Sie starb während dem Angriff auf die Stadt Azshra (benannt nach ihr, weil sie goldene Augen hatte) und man SAGT, dass sie zu Nagas mutiert wurden und immer noch unter der Erde begraben liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (14. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Hö? Welche Funktion?
> 
> Ok, ´ne Frage... Hmmmm...
> 
> ...


Öhm ich habe 0 Ahnung was du meinst?!?


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Vorheriger Post mit der Frage editiert, ich habe einen Fehler beim Namen des Gegenstandes gemacht-.- <.<

Richtige Fragestellung lautet so:


Mitzy schrieb:


> (...)
> Ok, ´ne Frage... Hmmmm...
> 
> Nenne mir den Troll mit einem Taucherhelm auf dem Kopf.
> ...


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

der Troll mit dem Taucherhelm aufm Kopf heißt Mack Dyver

er steht in den Zangarmarschen bei Zabra´Jin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Genau Narisa^^ Du bist


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

da mir Fragen zu einfach sind, versuch ich mal wieder eine Beschreibung mit anschließender Frage:


Für den Zugang zu Onyxias Hort müssen die Streiter der Horde eine Questreihe abschließen....


für einen Teil der Quest muss man die Drachenaspekte bekämpfen....


welche Aspekte muss man bekämpfen und wie heißt der Drache, der diese Aufträge vergibt und zu welchem "Drachenclan" gehört dieser?


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

zu schwer?


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

General Drakki'sath, Held des schwarzen Drachenschwarms und beheimatet in der Oberen Schwarzfelsspitze (kurz auch "ubrs" genannt).

Wie der Drache, der den Auftrag vergibt, heißt weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur das er in Winterspring ist, in Form einer weiblichen Blutelfe/ Hochelfe, und nur über eine Höhle erreichbar ist die vom blauen Drachenschwarm beheimatet ist, zu erreichen ist. Sie gehört zum blauen Drachenschwarm


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> General Drakki'sath, Held des schwarzen Drachenschwarms und beheimatet in der Oberen Schwarzfelsspitze (kurz auch "ubrs" genannt).
> 
> Wie der Drache, der den Auftrag vergibt, heißt weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur das er in Winterspring ist, in Form einer weiblichen Blutelfe/ Hochelfe, und nur über eine Höhle erreichbar ist die vom blauen Drachenschwarm beheimatet ist, zu erreichen ist. Sie gehört zum blauen Drachenschwarm


nein, der ist es nur indirekt... da hast du recht, aber wie heißt der auftraggeber? er ist nicht in winterspring beheimatet

so viel ist verraten, es ist ein Drache



ich korrigiere mich, man muss ihn bezwingen, aber es steht dort ja, Aspekte, sind also mehrere Drachenaspekte die man bekämpft^^


----------



## Sepirot (14. Oktober 2008)

Es ist ein Drache ganz nah an onyxias unterschlupf den man nur durch anlegen einer kette ansprechen kann, sein name ist mir grade nicht bekannt, er ist jedoch vom roten drachenschwarm, die kette bekommt man von Myranda der vettel oder wie sie hies in den westlichen pestländern nahe uthers grab.


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Oder war´s diese Gnomin in den Westlichen Pestländern vom Bronzenen Drachenschwarm... Wargh... Solange her. Das hab ich mit meinem Hordi zur 60er Zeit ganz ganz früher gemacht.


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

der drache innen düstermarschen, neben onys hort....
bekommt man 5 quests mein ich mit dem amulett, die drachen killen uswusw, name müsst ich höchstens bei blasc nachgucken aber is ja auch nich sinn der sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: gibtsn bonus wenn man  damals die quest noch bei rexxar in desolace abgegeben hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Drache heißt Emberstide, kein Plan wie der jetzt auf Deutsch heißt, die Aspekte waren... mom überlegen..
Also auf jeden Fall von allen Farben ausser Schwarz.
Einer in den Sümpfen, einer in Winterspring, einer in den Höhlen der Zeit und der letzte ... ach verdammt, bei Grim Batol im Sumpfland glaub ich war der


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Achja... der Drache... Crap, ich weiß den Namen auch nich *versucht sich unauffällig rauszuschleichen in Richtung google*...*stolpert über mehrere Steine und bricht sich kurz der Google die Beine*... D'OH!


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

habt alle teils Recht hier die Auflösung:

Questgeber um die Champions zu töten:

Aschenschwinge, schwarzer Drachenschwarm (bin mir da net sicher...)

Die zu tötenden Champions:
Axtrox, roter Drachenschwarm
Chronalis, Bronzener Drachenschwarm
Seher, Blauer Drachenschwarm
Somnus, grüner Drachenschwarm


soMasterV darf, hab die Frage wohl umständlich gestellt, sorry


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Ne, ich geb ab an MasterV, er lag soziemlich am nahesten von uns allen an der Lösung^^


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ne, ich geb ab an MasterV, er lag soziemlich am nahesten von uns allen an der Lösung^^


ja, hab ich auch gesehn^^ und schon geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du meinst^^ 
Jmd Lust die q Reihe für Ony nochmal zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Frage:

Wer war die Gemahlin des Zwergenimperators Thaurissan?


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Meura Bronzebeard (Weiß gerade nich ob der Vorname richtig geschrieben ist)


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Moira Bronzebard, für eine Quest in den SFT am leben zu lassen^^


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Ne, Moira hat nur eine Liebschaft mit ihm und ist die Mutter seines Sohnes


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

dann muss ich passen, hab die Queste nie gemacht^^


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch nicht- ich wusste nur was von Moira Bronzebeard. Von einer anderern Zwergin wusste ich nix- Thaurissan, der Schwerenöter!


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Okay, er war mit der Zwergen Zauberin Modgud verheiratet, die Grim Batol zur gleichen Zeit Angriff wie Thaurissan Ironforge. Sie wurde in dem Kampf von Khardros Wildhammer getötet


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Da frage ich mich als Laye- warum griffen sie nicht erst Dun Batol an und dann Ironforge- oder noch besser umgekehrt... Unzwar zusammen?!
Nunja... Waren sicher noch breit von gestern- dann mal die nächste Frage, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann mal ne neue Frage:

Wer erschuf den Doomwalker und wer verpasste ihm die Aufgabe Illidan zu töten?


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Dann mal ne neue Frage:
> 
> Wer erschuf den Doomwalker und wer verpasste ihm die Aufgabe Illidan zu töten?




Kil'jaeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

KJ hat ihn erschaffen oder die Aufgabe gegeben?^^


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Doomwalker wurde von diesen Inginieuren der Gna'org (oder wie sie heißen) konstruiert und gebaut.
Ich schätze mal, den Auftrag hat die Brennende Legion gegeben bzw. Kil'jaeden als Anführer


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Richtig Mitzy, your turn


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Hießen die Inginieure auch so? Ich bin mir net sicher- ich fand die net so nett^^

Schwierig schwierig...

Welche Fraktion (Fraktionen die im Ruf- Fenster angezeigt wurden) wurde vor BC release gestrichen?

Es gibt den Quest Ort und alles noch, genauso wie damals vor dem streichen dieser Fraktion.


----------



## abe15 (14. Oktober 2008)

Spinn ich oder hat es der Thread in nur 2 Tagen auf 71 Seiten gebracht? Oder ist bei mir was verbuggt^^


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Ne, stimmt schon^^
Der war gestern schon innerhalb von nicht mal 24h auf 64 Seiten xD Ich finde das Spiel aber auch irgendwie lustig. Wenn ich so daran denke... Die ganzen Quests... die Ony Quest und alles- Gott war das herrlich.
Einziges Problem ist halt, man muss schauen das auch jeder es kennt. Ally Qs kennen Hordler nicht- und umgedreht.

Oder wenn ich frage "Ja, welcher Zwerg gibt mir die Quest für die Todesmine, seinen Bruder zu 'finden'?" da werden dann wohl auch einige scheitern^^


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Is das jetzt deine Frage oO


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Nein, dass eben war nur ein Post an abe15.

Die Frage ist immer noch:



> Welche Fraktion (Fraktionen die im Ruf- Fenster angezeigt wurden) wurde vor BC release gestrichen?


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

hmm da fallen mir viele alte bekannte ein,
holzschlundfeste - gibts aber mein ich noch
cenarius typen - gibts aber auch noch..
...boah echt nich einfach#

hydroxianer evtl? also die wo man ruf in mc bekommen hat


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

oh nit gesehen..
phuu da muss ich n Moment überlegen?
Warens die Shen'dralar?


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Der Doomwalker wurde von diesen Inginieuren der Gna'org (oder wie sie heißen) konstruiert und gebaut.
> Ich schätze mal, den Auftrag hat die Brennende Legion gegeben bzw. Kil'jaeden als Anführer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -.-


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Wildhämmer?^^


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

hmmm die Rufpunkte für die PvP-Fraktionen wurden auf null gesetzt glaub ich, oder du meinst die Düsterbruch Fraktion, "Shen´Dalar" oder wie die heißen


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

jop, die meine ich, aber die gibts noch oder?


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

ahhh vll die ruftypen aus bootybay`?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fallen mir noch ein mit dem gegensatz der piraten da


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Richtig MasterV, die Wildhammer wurden rausgepatcht nachdem viele dort auf Ehrfürchtig farmten in der Hoffnung, dass fliegende Mount zu bekommen. Da Blizz Probleme in dieser ENtwicklung sah, kamen sie weg.

Die anderen Fraktionen bestehen alle samt noch (alle genannten hier zu der Frage) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

die hab ich wohl gänzlich nicht mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

stimt.. aber sie wurden "gestrichen" also ruf zurückgesetzt, glaub ich^^


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

loslos nächste frage masterv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißen die beiden Söhne von Alextrasza?

Die berühmteren, bekannteren, ist klar, dass alle roten von ihr abstammen^^


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

puh was die geschichte angeht muss ich mich ausklinken (bis aufn paar ausnahmen).
bin leider nie dazu gekommen die bücher zu lesen :/

ich meld mich wieder wenns an quests usw geht ;D


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Tyranastrasz und Korialstrasz alias Krasus sind die einzigen mir bekannten männl. roten drachen..


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

ok, ich wiederufe meine Frage und frage stattdessen:

Was müssen Jäger für die Quest für ihren epischen Bogen auf Level 60 besorgen?

Ich verabschiede mich hiermit für ein-zwei Stunden^^
Ihr müsst gucken wer halt als nächstes dran kommt, und lasst den Thread nicht untergehen


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

ha easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die sehne von ony (+noch ne sehne von nem drachen aus winterspring?)und das blatt aus mc vom vorletzten boss aus der kiste (mist name... komm schon ....)sulfuron?
aber befürchte ich werf die quest mim bogen und dem köcher durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: wird zeit für sticky! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> ok, ich wiederufe meine Frage und frage stattdessen:
> 
> Was müssen Jäger für die Quest für ihren epischen Bogen auf Level 60 besorgen?
> 
> ...




http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18724 <- vom drachen
Quest: http://wow.buffed.de/?q=7635


http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18707 <- bekommt er von einer q wo er dämonen killen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quest: http://wow.buffed.de/?q=7636


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Was wäre denn die richtige Antwort auf die vorherige Frage gewesen??


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18724 <- vom drachen
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18707 <- bekommt er von einer q wo er dämonen killen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




is nich sinn und zweck das einfach bei blasc/google/usw nachzuschaun, sondern ausm köpfchen zu holen.
obwohl ich auch der meinung bin: _"...der kluge weiss wo etwas geschrieben steht..."_


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> is nich sinn und zweck das einfach bei blasc/google/usw nachzuschaun, sondern ausm köpfchen zu holen.
> obwohl ich auch der meinung bin: _"...der kluge weiss wo etwas geschrieben steht..."_




Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du hast sowiso zuerst die Antwort gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ich habe noch beweise hinterlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und es ist ja kein Verbrechen dort nachzuschauen wo es eh schon steht.. sufu 4tw und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ehrlich gesagt kenn ich mich nicht so gut in der Geschichte von WoW aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

dito geschichte bin ich (leider) nicht so bewandert.

kann ja, da masterv weg musste, einfach ne neue frage stellen (auch wenn meine nur teilweise richtig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


mit welcher/welchem quest/exploit war es möglich in classic, sich innerhalb weniger tage/stunden auf 60 zu bringen?
(eine antwort reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> dito geschichte bin ich (leider) nicht so bewandert.
> 
> kann ja, da masterv weg musste, einfach ne neue frage stellen (auch wenn meine nur teilweise richtig war
> 
> ...




Onyxia Questreihe??.... keine ahnung wie die genau heisst xD


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

In Tanaris diesen Ei- Roboter/ Ei-o-mat nutzen


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Nur nochma kurz Antowrt auf die Drachenfrage geben, das wären dann Caelestrasz und Vaelastrasz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß, bis nachher


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> In Tanaris diesen Ei- Roboter/ Ei-o-mat nutzen



pingpingping... rüschtüsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wurde auch schnell wieder gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du bist dran


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> pingpingping... rüschtüsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich geb die hoffnung langsam auf xD


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Jo, habe ich selber mal bemerkt^^ ´n Freund hat sich dadurch auf 60 gebracht- und dann wurd der char von blizz gelöscht *fg*

Wer ist der Schöpfer der Wildekin und wordurch verdarben sie in Winterspring?


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Schöpfer? ka ich tippe spontan auf Cenarius, aber das ist geraten o.O
Sie wurden in Wc3 durch die Verderbnis der Geißel korrumpiert


----------



## keen. (14. Oktober 2008)

puh geschichte is sone sache wo masterv weg is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Jo, habe ich selber mal bemerkt^^ ´n Freund hat sich dadurch auf 60 gebracht- und dann wurd der char von blizz gelöscht *fg*
> 
> Wer ist der Schöpfer der Wildekin und wordurch verdarben sie in Winterspring?


der schöpfer ist elune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wieso verderben hmm..


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, ich hab Moonkin gelesen >.<


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Elune ist Ihre Schöpferin, ja, dass ist richtig.

Sie wurden allerdings nicht in Winterspring durch die Geißel korrumpiert.


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

durh den blauen drachenschwarm der dort ist vieleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Ne, auch nicht^^

Wenn ich es sagen muss, ich weiß es jetzt schon, Ihr lyncht mich *g*


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

äh vlt. die brennende Legion?


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

hach ich liebte die q's um diese "kleinen" vögel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es kommt mir nicht mehr in den sinn...irgend etwas mit nem stein hats zu tun oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Waren das nicht harpien (oder wie mans schreibt)???


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

@Rexxar-Logipriest: Die brennende Legion, richtig. Die flüsterne Schlucht und die Dämonische Aura haben die Wildekin in den Wahnsinn getrieben und das hat sie Schlussendlich korrumpiert.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Juhu!^^
Moment, ich muss mir erst mal ne Frage überlegen...


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

hmpf du hättest ja nicht gewusst wer sie erschaffen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich habs ja geschrieben xD ich gönns dir


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok, das ist zwar wieder Geschichte, aber es sollte machbar sein...
Wie ist der Name der Person die die Rüstung von Neltharion schmiedete, welchem Volk gehörte die Person an?

P.S. danke refra^^


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Obwohl...es soll ja schaffbar sein ohne nach zu gucken, das Volk reicht schon
aber wer auch den Namen weiß kriegt nen Daumen^^


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

entweder ist das ausm buch oder ich habs "überlesen" naja das volk waren doch die goblins oder?


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Rexxar-Logipriest schrieb:


> Ok, das ist zwar wieder Geschichte, aber es sollte machbar sein...
> Wie ist der Name der Person die die Rüstung von Neltharion schmiedete, welchem Volk gehörte die Person an?
> 
> P.S. danke refra^^


 

Das ist doch das Ding von dem Drachen? .. Neltharion hiess der glaube ich.. oder Deathwing oder war es sein Sohn? Nefarian... sein Zahn evt?..

War mal n boss.. genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Pechschwingenhort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Ding von dem Drachen? .. Neltharion hiess der glaube ich.. oder Deathwing... sein Zahn evt?..
> 
> War mal n boss..


nein deathwing war kein boss xD vlt meinst du onyxia die tochter von ihm oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und er meint wer die rüstung geschmiedet hat für deathwing nicht aus was sie gemacht ist...(aus schwarzem adamantit oder so)


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> nein deathwing war kein boss xD vlt meinst du onyxia die tochter von ihm oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Doch.. Nefarian hat das im Pechschwingenhort gedroppt.. und der war der sohn von Neltharion..

Ag soo jetzt kapier ichs.. hmm die rüstung von dem..

Das waren doch die Goblins?

Aber ein name... bö


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

refra war am schnellsten und liegt auch richtig

Hintergrund:
Neltharion (wegen seiner Grausamkeit ist er nun als Deathwing ("Todesschwinge", wie blizz es richtig aber grausam klingend übersetzt hat) bekannter) war (ist schon tot edit:anscheinend doch nicht xD) der Anführer des schwarzen Drachenclans
und ist durch die Stimmen in seinem Kopf (die alten Götter) wahnsinnig geworden und hat die Drachen/Dämonenseele erschaffen (eine unscheinbare Metallplatte, die aber unglaublich mächtig ist) um Azeroth zu unterjochen...
Er ist auch der vater von Onyxia und Nefarian
durch die dämonenseele wurde allerdings sein Körper so halb zerrissen, weswegen er Meklo und den Rest der Goblins damit beauftragte ihn mit einer Rüstung aus einzelnen Platten, die mit Nägeln, die in ihn gehämmert wurden, gehalten wurden...

Edit: Ähm, sie, nicht er bitte^^ danke^^


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube er meint den Undead in Marys Siedlung in den ÖStlichen Pestländern, oder?
Die Rüstung von dem Stand von den Hochelfen, bin ich der MEinung. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass er die Rüstung bekam als er noch lebte und der erste und einzige menschliche Waldläufer war^^


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt -.-

Ich muss echt genauer lesen ^^ und schneller antworten xD


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

Rexxar-Logipriest schrieb:


> refra liegt richtig
> 
> Hintergrund:
> Neltharion war (ist schon tot) der Anführer der schwarzen Drachen
> ...


deathwing lebt aber noch..
naja ich bin ma weg Faimith kann für mich eine frage stellen^^
bye komme später vieleicht wieder


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> deathwing lebt aber noch..
> naja ich bin ma weg Faimith kann für mich eine frage stellen^^
> bye komme später vieleicht wieder




Juchu ^^ endlich :.... muahaha meine rache wird schrecklich sein.. hmm lass ma überlegen ^^

Ok hab was, dann können wir nämlich gleich bei Drachen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehen wir ein wenig zurück in der Geschichte...
""
Damit zufrieden, dass Ordnung auf die kleine Welt gebracht worden und ihre Arbeit getan war, bereiteten sich die Titanen darauf vor, Azeroth zu verlassen. Vor ihrem Aufbruch jedoch wiesen sie noch der größten Spezies dieser Welt die Aufgabe zu, Kalimdor zu behüten, sollte je etwas den perfekten Frieden bedrohen. In jenem Zeitalter existierten viele Großdrachenclans.

Fünf Drachenclans gab es, die Macht über ihre Brüder ausübten. So beschlossen die Titanen, die aufblühende Welt in die Obhut dieser fünf Clans zu geben. Die größten Mitglieder des Pantheons erfüllten jeden Anführer eines Clans mit einem Teil ihrer Macht. Diese majestätischen Großdrachen  wurden unter der Bezeichnung Große Aspekte oder Großdrachenaspekte bekannt.
""

("Die größten Mitglieder des Pantheons erfüllten jeden Anführer eines Clans")
Jaja, mich würde Interessieren wie die denn hiessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Darwen1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Alexstraza,Ysera,Neltharion,Malygos,Nozdormu


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Neltharion, Ysera, Alexstrasza, Malygos und Nozdormu


----------



## Hardin (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage war schonmal.keine lust 74 Seiten zu durschzusuchen ^^


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (14. Oktober 2008)

Mist, sekunden zu spät xD
egal, ich war ja schon =)


----------



## Thranduilo (14. Oktober 2008)

sie hießen:

- Aman'zhul
- Eonar
- Alextraza
- ysera
- Malygos
- Neltharion


----------



## Darwen1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Aman'zhul ein Aspekt? wär mir neu


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt richtig xD

Und ich hatte schon gehofft es wäre schwierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darwen, your turn


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Das ist einfach^^
btw: Bin wieder da

Aman'thul = Nozdormu
Eonar = Alexstasza und Ysera
Khaz'ghoroth = Neltharion
Norgannon = Malygos

EDIT: Ähhm hast du nach den Mitgliedern des Pantheons gefragt oder nach den Drachen? War unklar formuliert


----------



## Darwen1 (14. Oktober 2008)

ok dann mal los: 
Wie heißt der letzte überlebende Gefährte der mit alexstarza in grim batol gefangen war?


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

Darwen1 schrieb:


> ok dann mal los:
> Wie heißt der letzte überlebende Gefährte der mit alexstarza in grim batol gefangen war?


Malygos=?


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Tyralstrasz auch Tyran genannt, Krasus/Korialstrasz war in Freiheit


----------



## Darwen1 (14. Oktober 2008)

volkommen richtig MasterV oder Thelron nach deiner sig.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer waren die Eltern des Titans Golganneth?
(sau schwere Frage ich weiß, wenn ihr ne andere wollt sagt Bescheid)


----------



## Darwen1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Aman*thul und Eonar


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Wer waren die Eltern des Titans Golganneth?
> (sau schwere Frage ich weiß, wenn ihr ne andere wollt sagt Bescheid)




Aman'Thul und Eonar

Verdammt -.- schon wieder zu spät xD


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Richtig Darwen


----------



## Darwen1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Miene Letzte Frage,dann muss ich los: Wie war (Spitz)Name von Thralls ausbilder unter Blackmoore?


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Sargent?


----------



## Darwen1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Seargent jo also ich bin weg


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Gogo master ^^ nächste frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab noch den ganzen tag zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Jo, auch erstmal meine Letzte:

Wo steht die Gedenkstatue von Anduin Lothar?

Lösung --> Markieren zum Lesen, da ich nicht schauen werde ob sie korrekt ist               



Spoiler



In der Brennenden Steppe


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Jo, auch erstmal meine Letzte:
> 
> Wo steht die Gedenkstatue von Anduin Lothar?
> 
> ...



In der Mitte der Ehrenfeste auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel...

Brennende Steppen? O.o

Ich würde meinen meine Antwort ist korrekt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Kann man gelten lassen, auch wenn die Statue vor dem Blackrock aufgestellt wurde, am Ort seines Todes, Die Ehrenfeste wurde später zu seinem Andeken gebaut.


----------



## Ashtera (14. Oktober 2008)

Omg, wo kann man denn sowas alles nachlesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubi17 (14. Oktober 2008)

wowiki.com bist dann aber zu langsam^^


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Kann man gelten lassen, auch wenn die Statue vor dem Blackrock aufgestellt wurde, am Ort seines Todes, Die Ehrenfeste wurde später zu seinem Andeken gebaut.




Juchu ^^ ok moment ich überleg mir mal ne neue frage.. die sollte mal wirklich schwierig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Frage:

Wer ist Hakkar der Seelenschinder? Und was hat er vollbracht bzw. gemacht? (Stichworte genügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubi17 (14. Oktober 2008)

ein uralter, fürchterlicher BLutgott, beschworen von den Atal'li um die trolle zu stärken

wurde später von den anderen Troll-Stämmen vernichtet


----------



## cesy32 (14. Oktober 2008)

hallo mal ne leichte frage wieviel zonen hat nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











nein zu spät


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

argh.. bei den Hakkars komm ich immer durcheinander ....
Seelenschinder, er is doch der Kollege in Zul'gurub, oder? 
Dann hat eig nichts bedeutsames gemacht, ausser 100mal unseren Raid ausgelöscht...
Er wird halt von den Trollen des alten Gurubashi Imperiums angebetet und die Zandalarier wollen ihn aus Rache vernichten


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn ich sage Stichwöret genügen mir diese 2 Antworten von Euch nicht...

Hakkar der Seelenschinder war ein blutrünstiger Geist (Blutgott ist falsch!), wurde von den Trollen (Richtig) nur als Gott angesehen...

Hmm Bubi17 liegt eig richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das mit dem Gott war falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich aber interessieren warum er die Trolle stärken sollte?


----------



## Crâshbâsh (14. Oktober 2008)

Da bin ich wieder... Sag ma wie macht man das? Dieser schwarze Balken über der Lösung..?


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben ihn doch noch gelegt^^


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Trolle haben erkannt, dass er böse ist.
Sie haben sich gegen ihn gewendet und ihn vernichtet.
Die Atal'ai wollten ihn wieder beschwören, da sie irgendwie Unsterblich werden würden oder sowas.
War das so einigermasen richtig?

Edith fragt ob ich jetzt weitermachen darf


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Die Trolle haben erkannt, dass er böse ist.
> Sie haben sich gegen ihn gewendet und ihn vernichtet.
> Die Atal'ai wollten ihn wieder beschwören, da sie irgendwie Unsterblich werden würden oder sowas.
> War das so einigermasen richtig?
> ...




Geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Your try!

Hier noch die ganze aufdeckung:

Hakkar der Seelenschinder, ein übler, blutrünstiger Geist, hörte den Ruf der Trolle und beschloss, ihnen zu helfen. Hakkar teilte mit den Gurubashi seine Geheimnisse des Blutes und half ihnen, ihre Zivilisation über weite Teile von Stranglethorn und bestimmte Inseln der südlichen Meere auszuweiten. Hakkar hatte ihnen zwar große Macht beschert, doch forderte er unablässig mehr für seine Mühe.

Der blutrünstige Gott forderte täglich, dass ihm Seelen geopfert würden. Er träumte vom Zugang zur materiellen Welt, auf dass er das Blut aller sterblichen Kreaturen verschlingen könnte. Bald wurde den Gurubashi klar, mit was für einer Kreatur sie sich da eingelassen hatten - und sie wandten sich gegen ihn. Die stärksten Stämme erhoben sich gegen Hakkar und seine loyalen Priester - die Atal'ai.

Von dem schrecklichen Krieg, der zwischen Hakkars Anhängern und dem Rest der Gurubashi-Stämme ausbrach, wird nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand geflüstert. Das aufstrebende Reich zerbrach an der zwischen dem wütenden Gott und seinen aufsässigen Kindern entfesselten Magie. Als der Kampf bereits aussichtslos schien, konnten die Trolle Hakkars Avatar doch noch vernichten und ihn von der Welt verbannen.

Sogar seine Atal'ai-Priester wurden schließlich aus der Hauptstadt Zul'Gurub vertrieben und mussten in den unerforschten Sumpfländern im Norden ein karges Dasein fristen. In diesen schattigen Marschen erbauten sie einen großen Tempel für Atal'Hakkar, ihren gefallenen Gott, wo sie das Werk ihres Meisters fortsetzen konnten ...

Der Rest der Gurubashi-Stämme ging getrennte Wege, nachdem ein Bürgerkrieg ihre Länder verheert hatte. Die Stämme der Skullsplitter, Bloodscalp und Darkspear zogen aus, um sich Gebiete in den ausgedehnten Dschungeln von Stranglethorn zu erobern. Zwar herrschte nun ein brüchiger Friede in dem zerbrochenen Reich, doch gab es nicht wenige, die von einer Prophezeiung sprachen, nach der Hakkar eines Tages wiedergeboren und die Welt an diesem Tag ganz verschlingen würde.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

wowwiki kopiert oder?
naja, meine soll n bissl härter werden also:

Der König von Stormwind, der zu der Zeit regierte als Aegwynn von Nielas Aran Schwanger wurde, hatte einen Sohn. Wie hieß er? Also der Sohn^^


----------



## enc (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> wowwiki kopiert oder?
> naja, meine soll n bissl härter werden also:
> 
> Der König von Stormwind, der zu der Zeit regierte als Aegwynn von Nielas Aran Schwanger wurde, hatte einen Sohn. Wie hieß er? Also der Sohn^^


Terenas Menethil?
Hmm naja hab vergessen wielange Medivh gelebt hat >.< war wahrscheinlich ein anderer!


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Medivh

toll -.- wieder zu spät xD


(Nein nicht aus wow.wiki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus WoW Source 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Antworten dürfen ja wohl ausführlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Terenas war nie König von Stormwind, er war der König von Lorderon während des zweiten(?) Krieges

BTW: Es geht um den Sohn des Königs


----------



## enc (14. Oktober 2008)

ACH QUATSCH BIN ICH DOOF!

Das muss wohl Medivhs Freund Llan Wrynn gewesen sein!

EDIT: @MasterV: Joa, das hab ich mittlerweile auch geblickt^^ Hab mich da gewaltig vertan...


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Auch nicht


----------



## enc (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Auch nicht


Is ja böse, die Frage verleitet ja zum googlen T.T


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm mir fällt nix mehr ein -.-


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

okay, das dauert mir auch zu lange hier^^ Ich erlaub mal googlen und so für die Frage


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Llane Wrynn (Prinz Liane)
Varian Wrynn 
Anduin Wrynn

Das wäre der könig dessen sohn, dessen sohn -.- dann gabs da noch den uralten Adamant Wrynn.

Oder doch Prinz Llane ?.. der versprach azeroth von den orcs zu befreien?

Naja xD wenns keiner von denen war hab ich keinen blassen schimmer ^^


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Genau Faimith
König Landen Wrynn herrschte zu Aegwynns Zeit (über 800 Jahre)
Sein Sohn war Adamant Wrynn
dessen Sohn Llane --> Varian --> Anduin

Your Turn


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Uah endlich xD

War jetzt schon in WoW Foren am stöbern um zu sehen obs vielleicht noch mehr gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Naja.. ich muss erstmal überlegen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enc (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Genau Faimith
> König Landen Wrynn herrschte zu Aegwynns Zeit (über 800 Jahre)
> Sein Sohn war Adamant Wrynn
> dessen Sohn Llane --> Varian --> Anduin
> ...


Ich dachte der Sohn des Königs, der zu der Zeit regierte, als Aegwynn schwanger wurde? Aber ihr zählt da ja gleich 3 oder 4 Personen auf lol


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Ne, der Sohn des Königs, der zu Aegxynns Zeit regierte, also Adamant Wrynn wurde gesucht.
Wir haben die Linie zum Verständnis noch weitergeführt


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Ganz einfach, wer ist:

Korialstrasz?


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Ein roter Drache, Gefährte von Alextrasza, verwandelt sich in den Menschen Krasus, Bester Freund von Rohnin


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Ein roter Drache, Gefährte von Alextrasza, verwandelt sich in den Menschen Krasus, Bester Freund von Rohnin



Your turn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MOM!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war kein Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 des ist ein Hochelfe in den er sich ab und zu verwandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer gründete den Orden von Tirisfal?

Echt? Dachte immer er wär n Mensch, naja bei Gelegenheit mal nachgucken


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Wer gründete den Orden von Tirisfal?



-.-

Ich nimm mir mal ne Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Jo ich auch, Hasen füttern und Rasen mähen


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Wer gründete den Orden von Tirisfal?
> 
> Echt? Dachte immer er wär n Mensch, naja bei Gelegenheit mal nachgucken


Der Rat von Silbermond? kp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (14. Oktober 2008)

bin mir nciht so ganz sicher aber die 5 wächter?


----------



## MyLordShu (14. Oktober 2008)

Kirin Tor?


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

Eine Vereinigung aus magie vertrauten Menschen aus Dalaran und Magiern aus Silbermond


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2008)

ich rate mal... aegwynn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enc (14. Oktober 2008)

Aegwynn war Mitglied und Wächterin dieses Ordens, aber nicht Gründerin.. oder?


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Your turn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es ist weder mensch noch hochelf. bei den büchern lag die beschreibung immer etwas zwischendrin und er hatte lange ohren.


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

der orden existierte schon ewigkeiten bevor aegwynn. sie wurde als kleines mädchen geholt und als wächterin erzogen und gelehrt. ausserdem war sie auch nicht wirklich mitglied, sie war eher das werkzeug des ordens.
gegründet wurde der orden von ein paar elfen nach der ersten invasion der legion, um sicherzustellen, dass sie niemals wiederkommen.
allerdings wer genau? - keine ahnung
könnte von den hochgeborenen kommen.


----------



## enc (14. Oktober 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> es ist weder mensch noch hochelf. bei den büchern lag die beschreibung immer etwas zwischendrin und er hatte lange ohren.


BAH! Nachtelf XD

EDIT: @Namir: Nee, die müssten zu dem Zeitpunkt längst im Meer verschwunden sein.


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> BAH! Nachtelf XD
> 
> EDIT: @Namir: Nee, die müssten zu dem Zeitpunkt längst im Meer verschwunden sein.



nich alle sind im meer verschwunden. azshara und die engsten gingen baden und derweil sind ein paar der hochgeborenen abgehauen. die haben den ganzen müll überlebt und haben dann mit den nachtelfen zusammengelebt. aber weil sie keine magie anwenden durften haben sie sich die köpfe eingeschlagen und schlussendlich sind sie dann abgehauen und haben die hochelfen / blutelfen gegründet. die hab ich gemeint ...


edit: nachelf, mensch, hochelf ... ist ja egal, waren damals noch alle allianz.
jedenfalls können wir uns darauf einigen, dass er ein drache ist. ^^


----------



## enc (14. Oktober 2008)

Aso, jo, bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass du die abgewanderten Hochgeborenen meinst^^

Und die Blutelfen.. musstet ihr die zu uns abschieben? XD


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> Eine Vereinigung aus magie vertrauten Menschen aus Dalaran und Magiern aus Silbermond



Jo hier is der Sieger, your turn.

p.s: re


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

gogo, neue frage^^

achja, auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Aso, jo, bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass du die abgewanderten Hochgeborenen meinst^^
> 
> Und die Blutelfen.. musstet ihr die zu uns abschieben? XD



die andern sind ja tot ^^ (oder zumindest nagaisiert (geiles wort :-P))

ps: bin ich horde und hab gar nix geschoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Jungs, was' da los? Neue Frage hop


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

Während Keal´thas zeit bei dem Menschen hatte er einen Vorgesetzten wie hieß er und was für ein Problem hatte er mit Keal


----------



## BleaKill (14. Oktober 2008)

Medivh?


----------



## enc (14. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> Während Keal´thas zeit bei dem Menschen hatte er einen Vorgesetzten wie hieß er und was für ein Problem hatte er mit Keal


Lor'Themar und er hasst Blutritter.

PS: Namir, hab mich verlesen, sry^^


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Erzmagier Antonidas war der Chef der Kirin Tor und war der Meinung, dass Kael zu übermütig und vorschnell handeln würde


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

nö


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

so bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Nicht? War mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> Während Keal´thas zeit bei dem Menschen hatte er einen Vorgesetzten wie hieß er und was für ein Problem hatte er mit Keal


Ich rat jetzt mal: Antoniads war sein Vorgesetzter und er hatte was gegen die Gefühle von Kael zu Jaina.


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

soll ich auflösen weis ja andscheinend keiner


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du den Aus der wc3 kampagne?


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Jo hau rein


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> soll ich auflösen weis ja andscheinend keiner


Ja lös auf


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Meinst du den Aus der wc3 kampagne?



sonst lebte er nicht unter Meschen


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

das war Lordmarshall Garithos und er mochte die Elfen insgesamt nicht, bzw Kael hatte ein Bündnis mit Vashj und das war das Problem^^


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> das war Lordmarshall Garithos und er mochte die Elfen insgesamt nicht, bzw Kael hatte ein Bündnis mit Vashj und das war das Problem^^



geht doch


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

lool
Ich glaube ungefähr alle dachten an seine Zeit bei den Kirin Tor, bei der Aktion mit Garithos war er ja trotdem Atonidas unterstellt


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> lool
> Ich glaube ungefähr alle dachten an seine Zeit bei den Kirin Tor, bei der Aktion mit Garithos war er ja trotdem Atonidas unterstellt


Ne Antonidas war da schon tot.


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> lool
> Ich glaube ungefähr alle dachten an seine Zeit bei den Kirin Tor, bei der Aktion mit Garithos war er ja trotdem Atonidas unterstellt


Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne war zu der Zeit Antonidas schon tot


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

bin ich wieder?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> bin ich wieder?


Jo.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja, klar, ihr habt recht, sry, ich geh in die Ecke


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

ja muss kurz weg pc neu starten


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

hmmm.... da wir grade bei den Elfen sind.... 



Warum half Akama Illidan? (hat doch eigentlich rein garncihts mit Elfen zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> hmmm.... da wir grade bei den Elfen sind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil Akama von der Brennenden LEgion verfolgt wurde und in Illidan den Eretter sah.


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

warum wohl er wollte die dämonen aus dem tempel seines volkes vertreiben


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> warum wohl er wollte die dämonen aus dem tempel seines volkes vertreiben





korrekt, der Kandidat erhält 50 Punkte und ist mit der Frage dran^^


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Easy
weil Kael'thas und Vashj ihm geholfen haben sein Dorf und Volk zu verteidigen


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> hmmm.... da wir grade bei den Elfen sind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weil er rache von maggtheridon wollte der seinen tempel überrannte (black temple)


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok nächste frage wer vertrieb wen als erstes aus dem tempel der den Namen .... trägt?

Edit: *trug


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Ok nächste frage wer vertrieb wen als erstes aus dem tempel der den Namen .... trägt?



Die Orcs vertrieben die Draenei aus dem Tempel Karabor.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Orkische Horde vertrieb Velen und seine Draenei aus dem Tempel von Karabor


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Orc vertrieben die Draenei aus dem Tempel von Karabor^^


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Tempel von Karabor AKA der schwarze Tempel? 
Mannoroth vertrieb Velen und Mannoroth wurde von Illi vertrieben


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Die Orcs vertrieben die Draenei aus dem Tempel Karabor.


richtig


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann bin ich ja wieder dran hm mal überlegen...
Wie hieß Gul'dans Clan, der erst im zweiten Krieg entstanden ist?


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Schattenrat

Ahhh quatsch der wurde ja zerschlagen...


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Schattenrat war außerdem nur ne Vereinigung kein Clan.


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Twilights hammer!
oder
Stormreaver....eins von beiden wars!


----------



## Fuga89 (14. Oktober 2008)

stormreaver clan^^
öhh du hast editiert -.-


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du den mit den verwandelten ogern?


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja gib fuga die nächste runde ich war mir ja nicht sicher und hab 2 Reingeschrieben^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> stormreaver clan^^
> öhh du hast editiert -.-


Ich hoffe Sypher ist nicht sauer wenn ich dich zum Gewinner erkläre, da Sypher 2 falsche Antworten gab und die richtige reineditierte.


----------



## Fuga89 (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie hat wer den roten Drachenschwarm kontrollieren lassen?


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Nöö nö, schon ok, hab die regeln noch nicht ganz verinnerlicht und außerdem 2 sachen geschrieben, passt schon


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Dragenmow Clan durch die Dämonensele


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> Wie hat wer den roten Drachenschwarm kontrollieren lassen?



Zuluhed hat Nekrosh den Roten kontrollieren lassen, indem er ihm die Dämonenseele gab.


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Ork mit dem Holzbein....der von Zuluhed die Dämonenseele bekommen hat...ähm.... NEKROS SKULLKRUSHER


----------



## Fuga89 (14. Oktober 2008)

wer genau?


----------



## Fuga89 (14. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Der Ork mit dem Holzbein....der von Zuluhed die Dämonenseele bekommen hat...ähm.... NEKROS SKULLKRUSHER


richtig
sry bloodhorn war schneller


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

ach verdammt -.-


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

ersten hat Bloodhorn vorher schon Nekros erwähnt und zweitens war da nicht noch was mit den alten göttern die die Orks auf die Scheibe aufmerksam gemacht haben?


----------



## Fuga89 (14. Oktober 2008)

ja aber mir gings eigtl nur um die nennung Wie, also durch was und durch wen^^
sonst hätte ich die frage komplexer gestaltet
weil der dragonmawclan ist zu umfangreich gewesen


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann bin ich ja wieder dran:
Was bedeutet der Name Khadgar?


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Vertrauen
Edit: auf Zwergisch


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

und? wer ist nun?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Vertrauen


Verdammt das ging zu schnell^^ Na dann deine Runde.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Vertrauen auf Zwergisch hättest du dazu schreiben müssen denk ich


----------



## Zorwynn (14. Oktober 2008)

Vertrauen

*mh das geht ja wirklich raz faz hier ^^


----------



## matth3s (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Vertrauen
> Edit: auf Zwergisch



Stimmt, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

welches Ritual wurde im Tempel Karabor nach der eroberung durch die Orks durchgeführt


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Mannoroths Blut wurde vergossen


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Mannoroths Blut wurde vergossen


ja stimmt


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

hätt ich auch gesag..ööhm..geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber war mir ned mehr so sicher


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Was war Maiev Shadowsong bevor sie Illidans Wächter wurde und wer ist ihr Bruder?


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

eine elune priesterin den bruder von ihr weiss ich gerade net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Was war Maiev Shadowsong bevor sie Illidans Wächter wurde und wer ist ihr Bruder?


Sie war eine hohe Priesterin von Elune und Jarod Shadowsong ist ihr Bruder.


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Eine Priesterin der Elune


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Sie war Priesterin der Elune Jarod Shadowsong war ihr Bruder sie war in Abwesenheit Tyrande´s sogar Hohepriesterin


----------



## Zorwynn (14. Oktober 2008)

Hohepriesterin und ihr bruder war ...


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorns Runde


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Bloodhorns Runde



So...
Bleiben wir mal bei Elfen.
Welches Waisenkind hielt sich nach seiner ersten Begegnung mit Tyrande immer in ihrer Nähe auf? (Ich meine in der Zeit des Krieges der Urtume)


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Shandris Feathermoon


----------



## Zorwynn (14. Oktober 2008)

ich weiss nur dasss sie bogenschießne konnte.. name ka mehr


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

Shandris


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Shandris Feathermoon


Korrekt.


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Endlich ^^

Sodele: Wie hieß der erste Kommandant, der die Aufständigen Nachtelfen gegen die Hochgeborenen geführt hat?
(im Krieg der Ahnen)


----------



## Zorwynn (14. Oktober 2008)

raven cast

*naja voll falsch geschriebn obwohl dsa leerzeicehn tippfehler war ^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Endlich ^^
> 
> Sodele: Wie hieß der erste Kommandant, der die Aufständigen Nachtelfen gegen die Hochgeborenen geführt hat?
> (im Krieg der Ahnen)


Rabenkrone
Edit: Kur'talos Rabenkrone/Ravencrest


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Sry Zorwynn aber es wäre auf Englisch "Ravencrest" gewesen.
@Bloodhorn: bist wohl nen absoluter Lore kenner... und wieder Dran^^


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

he leute, macht ihr eigentlich den ganzen tag nur das? geh mal wieder zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Puh so langsam gehn mir die Fragen aus...
Welcher Name taucht zweimal in der Warcraftgeschichte auf? und welchen Titel hatte derjenige, der nicht "der Seelenschinder" war?


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Hakkar glaub ich


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Hakker der Seelenschinder/Hundemeister


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Puh so langsam gehn mir die Fragen aus...
> Welcher Name taucht zweimal in der Warcraftgeschichte auf? und welchen Titel hatte er außer ... der Seelenschinder?


Stell mal genaue der name Arthas kommt über 100 mal vor-.-


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Hakker der Seelenschinder/Hundemeister



Sein Name ist Hakkar der Seelenschinder^^ / Hundemeister


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

der gott hakkar und der avatar von hakkar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Lies lieber ganz durch Blutdürster, es geht auch um den Titel, und es gibt trotzdem nur EINEN Arthas


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

der Name "Prachtmeer".. ein schrecklicher name, oder ihr mein Menethil^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Hakker der Seelenschinder/Hundemeister


Korrekt. Deine Runde.


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

stimmt nich Paldin Arthas Lich könig Arthas^^


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Habt ihr nich gelesen? es ging um den "Seelenschinder"


----------



## matth3s (14. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> stimmt nich Paldin Arthas Lich könig Arthas^^



is aber trotzdem eine person.
Oder ist arthas shizo?


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> stimmt nich Paldin Arthas Lich könig Arthas^^



Todesritter hast du vergessen.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich meine Frage so schlecht formuliert habe, aber einige haben es ja verstanden.


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Habt ihr nich gelesen? es ging um den "Seelenschinder"


mhh wird bei mir net angezeitg muss mal mein i-net neu starten


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

matth3s schrieb:


> is aber trotzdem eine person.
> Oder ist arthas shizo?



im moment ist er shizo. da steckt arthas und ner'zul (lich king) drin


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

ok kommt dann neue frage?


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

@Blutdürster: Ist trotzdem der gleiche -.-

Ich steig jetzt mal auf Questfragen um, die Lore bietet mir keine große Herausforderung, bei Quests is das so lala
Was einfaches zum Anfang:

In Onyxias Hort muss man ein Schwert schmieden, die Quest bekommt man aus einem Buch.
Ich suche den korrekten Namen des Schwertes und des Buches


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> @Blutdürster: Ist trotzdem der gleiche -.-
> 
> Ich steig jetzt mal auf Questfragen um, die Lore bietet mir keine große Herausforderung, bei Quests is das so lala
> Was einfaches zum Anfang:
> ...



Quel'Serrar
Forors Kompendium des Drachentötens

Is das korrekt ins Deutsche übersetzt? Kenns nur mit englischen Client:
Quel'Serrar und Forors Compendium of dragon slaying


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> @Blutdürster: Ist trotzdem der gleiche -.-
> 
> Ich steig jetzt mal auf Questfragen um, die Lore bietet mir keine große Herausforderung, bei Quests is das so lala
> Was einfaches zum Anfang:
> ...



Ich war nie in Onys Hort oder hab die Prequests zu iwelchen pre Bc inis gemacht -.-. Naja dann kann ja ma jmd anderes als ich lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras 100 Punkte, your turn


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

neue frgae


----------



## BleaKill (14. Oktober 2008)

*wart*


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, ok

Was ist die Macht von Kalimdor und wer ist ihr Anführer?


----------



## RaiderMC (14. Oktober 2008)

Thrall?


----------



## Kofineas (14. Oktober 2008)

Harris Pilton?


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Nachtelfen unter führung von Tyrande Wisperwind Hohenpriteren von Elun?!


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Saurfang und die vereinigte macht von Horde und Allianz?


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

höchstwahrshceinlich der Bronzene Drachenschwarm bzw die Hüter der Zeit?


----------



## BleaKill (14. Oktober 2008)

Nachtelfen -> Azshara  ??? *rat*


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hmm, ok
> 
> Was ist die Macht von Kalimdor und wer ist ihr Anführer?


Die Vereinigung gegen die Silithiden (oder wie die heißen) und Fandral Hirschhaupt ist der Anführer


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

RaiderMC schrieb:


> Thrall?



Nein.



Kofineas schrieb:


> Harris Pilton?



Klar...jeder weis das Haris Pilton ein verkleideter Hogger ist!



Blutdürster schrieb:


> Die Nachtelfen unter führung von Tyrande Wisperwind Hohenpriteren von Elun?!



Die Nachtelfen haben zwar etwas damit zu tun aber Tyrande nicht.



Tenem schrieb:


> Saurfang und die vereinigte macht von Horde und Allianz?



Die Macht von Kalimdor ist die vereinte Macht der Horde und der Allianz im Kampf gegen die Silithiden. Anführer ist der stärkste Krieger der beiden Fraktionen, High Overlord Saurfang.
Richtig, Tenem ist dran.


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> höchstwahrshceinlich der Bronzene Drachenschwarm bzw die Hüter der Zeit?



Der Drachenschwarm hat zwar auch etwas damit zu tun, aber haben diese aktiv nur bei der ersten Bedrohung durch die Silithiden geholfen.



BleaKill schrieb:


> Nachtelfen -> Azshara  ??? *rat*



Nachtelfen (Fandral) will rache, weil General Rajaxx seinen Sohn vor seinen Augen in 2 Teile gerissen hat. Azshara hat damit jedoch nix am Hut.


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer besiegte Doohmhammer und welchen Rang hatte er?


----------



## RaiderMC (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Wer besiegte Doohmhammer und welchen Rang hatte er?


 Ein ritter der silbernen Hand mit einer Lanze bei einem Angriff auf eines der Orklager


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Wer besiegte Doohmhammer und welchen Rang hatte er?


Der Rang von Doomhammer oder der vom Mörder?


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Nicht den Mörder sondern der der ihn bei der ersten Schlacht von Menschen und Orks besiegt hat und den Rang des Menschen


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Nicht den Mörder sondern der der ihn bei der ersten Schlacht von Menschen und Orks besiegt hat und den Rang des Menschen


Ach Anduin Lothar und er war der Anführer der Allianz.


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Nien der wurde von Orgrimm getötet


----------



## refra (14. Oktober 2008)

sie starben doch beide in dem kampf?oder bring ich das durcheinander?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Nien der wurde von Orgrimm getötet


Achja dann ist meine zweite Antowrt Tyralion, der nach Lothars Tod zum Anführer wurde. Hatte die Geschichte nicht mehr so ganz im Kopf.


----------



## Kayezar (14. Oktober 2008)

"Ein ritter der silbernen Hand mit einer Lanze bei einem Angriff auf eines der Orklager "
Ist schon richtig. schicksalshammer wurde bei einem befreiungsangrif auf ein Internierungslager von hinten von einem Ritter der Silbernen Hand aufgespießt. Rang weiß ich jetzt leider nicht mehr. Wen interessiert denn schon der Rang von jemandem? Püh, irgendwas unbedeutendes (also IRGENDEIN RANG! HAHA! Bund sollte abgeschafft werden)
Tyralion führte die Horde zwar nach Lothars Tod zum Sieg am (schicksalsberg hätt ich jetzt fast gesagt) schwarzfels, aber Doomhammer ist erst später gestorben. Er musste ja noch Thrall z.B. seinen hammer und seine Rüstung vermachen.
Edit: ACHSOOO, WER IHN BESIEGT HAT!!! Ist ja gleich noch unbedeutender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, das war diese Tyralion-Tunte... scheiß Menschen.


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Kayezar schrieb:


> "Ein ritter der silbernen Hand mit einer Lanze bei einem Angriff auf eines der Orklager "
> Ist schon richtig. schicksalshammer wurde bei einem befreiungsangrif auf ein Internierungslager von hinten von einem Ritter der Silbernen Hand aufgespießt. Rang weiß ich jetzt leider nicht mehr. Wen interessiert denn schon der Rang von jemandem? Püh, irgendwas unbedeutendes (also IRGENDEIN RANG! HAHA! Bund sollte abgeschafft werden)


Den meinte ich ja nicht
Bloodhorn hat recht turalyon

Ja und ich meinte nicht den Tot von ihm sondern nur die bittere niederlage


----------



## RaiderMC (14. Oktober 2008)

stimmt des etz?


----------



## Blutdürster (14. Oktober 2008)

wenn es einer von der silber hand war ist er von rang PALADIN


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ach Anduin Lothar und er war der Anführer der Allianz.



Nein er war Chamipon des Königs.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Kayezar schrieb:


> "Ein ritter der silbernen Hand mit einer Lanze bei einem Angriff auf eines der Orklager "
> Ist schon richtig. schicksalshammer wurde bei einem befreiungsangrif auf ein Internierungslager von hinten von einem Ritter der Silbernen Hand aufgespießt. Rang weiß ich jetzt leider nicht mehr. Wen interessiert denn schon der Rang von jemandem? Püh, irgendwas unbedeutendes (also IRGENDEIN RANG! HAHA! Bund sollte abgeschafft werden)
> Tyralion führte die Horde zwar nach Lothars Tod zum Sieg am (schicksalsberg hätt ich jetzt fast gesagt) schwarzfels, aber Doomhammer ist erst später gestorben. Er musste ja noch Thrall z.B. seinen hammer und seine Rüstung vermachen.





> Nicht den Mörder sondern der der ihn bei der ersten Schlacht von Menschen und Orks besiegt hat und den Rang des Menschen




Wie heißen die beiden NPCs im Krater von Ungoro, die sich gegenseitig das Leben schwer machen und zwei sehr bekannten Brüdern aus Videospielen ähneln?


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok vorbei Blood machste du jetzt die nächste Frage


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

man sollte dann eher schreiebn, das Doomhammer die Niederlage der Schalcht erlitten hat^^ sosnt ist es zu unverständlich.... besiegen bei den meisten = töten


----------



## Hinack (14. Oktober 2008)

Larion und Muigin


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Larion und Muigin



Richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

Die beiden greifen sich übrigens an, wenn man sie zum Gegenüber hinzieht, Muigin ist etwas stärker


----------



## Hinack (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist die frau von Rhonin?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Wer ist die frau von Rhonin?


Vereesa Windrunner.


----------



## Zorwynn (14. Oktober 2008)

sylvanas schwester


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Sollte ich recht haben, kann Zorwynn die nächste Frage stellen, da ich mich jetzt verabschiede.


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer macht jetzt die nächste frage?


----------



## Tragoile (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Wer macht jetzt die nächste frage?


genau!
ich will auch mal was antworten


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte noch eine Minute dann stell ich die nächste frage

Ok dann die Frage wer befreite Tyrande aus Azsharas Gefängnis


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Einer der Hochgeborenen mit nachnamen sunstrider, vornamen hab ich vergessen


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Einer der Hochgeborenen mit nachnamen sunstrider, vornamen hab ich vergessen


Ok lass ich gelten


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Welcher wichtige Orkschamane hat ein Holzbein und welchem Clan gehört er an?


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du nekros aus dem Dragenmow Clan?


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Nekro Skullcrusher glaub ich, hmm Clan, keine Ahnung


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

tenem war 1st


----------



## Viorel (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm hier eine schlaue frage: was passiert wenn man son forum aufgibt und dann ein rl auf einaml führt?


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Man langweilt sich, nächste frage pls.


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Hmm hier eine schlaue frage: was passiert wenn man son forum aufgibt und dann ein rl auf einaml führt?


welch tolle Frage... hast aber auch nicht das erste mal geschrieben, also is doch egal, wenn wir hier Lore testen lass uns doch^^


----------



## Viorel (14. Oktober 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> welch tolle Frage... hast aber auch nicht das erste mal geschrieben, also is doch egal, wenn wir hier Lore testen lass uns doch^^


aufgefallen wann du dich angemeldet hast und ich mich?^^


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Der ist aber eigentlich weder Hexenmeister noch Schamane
Wen Tötete Blackmoore um Thralls Willen zu brechen?


----------



## Viorel (14. Oktober 2008)

Den Willenbrecher


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

tharetha

schreibt man die so?^^


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

seine eltern


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

lol^^


----------



## Viorel (14. Oktober 2008)

Ah also es war seine Mama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles klar^^


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

jetzt mal im Ernst es war ein Mensch


----------



## darkigel (14. Oktober 2008)

niemand


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Taretha foxton!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Taretha hatte er doch im suff ermordet, oda?


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Taretha foxton!!!!!!!!!!!


richtig
vieleicht war er angetrunken hat es aber hauptsätzlich getan um ihren Verrat zu bestrafen und um Thralls Willen zu brechen


----------



## darkigel (14. Oktober 2008)

nein thareta hatte er lange nah seiner flucht ermordet als sie schohn als verräterin endlarvt war


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

neine er hat danach thrall ihren kopf gezeigt und dachte thrall wuerde aufgeben und heulen (er hat nur 2tes getan)


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

gogo, nexte frage^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

mal ne kampange-frage:
welche fahigkeiten hatte blackmoore?


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

den konnte man speieln???


----------



## Seracta (14. Oktober 2008)

Is ne scheiß Frage ^^ sorry aber des is ja Wc3 und ned WoW

edith: wrong ^^ mit Proudmoore verwechselt! Sorry


----------



## Mebo (14. Oktober 2008)

hier sind ein paar leute die dieses spiel hier ganz schön vermiesen mit ihren völlig bekloppten spams leute geht milch trinken...und lasst die dummen kommetare danke...

ps. ich hoffe ich bin auch mal dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peacefrogs (14. Oktober 2008)

hier noch ne frage 
wo wurde der könig von stormwind festgehalten und wie hieß er?


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Muss passen, das is zu lang her...

EDIT: es ist noch eine frage offen....


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

ja wc3 
und 2 nein,aber man muste gegen ihn kaempfen


----------



## Tragoile (14. Oktober 2008)

irgendwas mit wrynn und auf einer Insel in den Düstermarschen


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich rate einfach mal und tippe auf Pala-Skills.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

oh sry tut mir echt leid verschrieben wollte proodmore schreiben sry

/mds+vanish+sprinten


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

archmage, die konnte man aba selber spielen


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

peacefrogs schrieb:


> hier noch ne frage
> wo wurde der könig von stormwind festgehalten und wie hieß er?



Insel Alcaz, König Varian Wrynn


----------



## peacefrogs (14. Oktober 2008)

jo stimmt


----------



## peacefrogs (14. Oktober 2008)

jetzt hab ich ne tolle frage wieviele zehen hat ein flickwerk??


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Nervt hier ned rum, es steht noch eine Frage offen Oo

Und die Antwort ist ganz nebenbei: jaina proudmoore = archmage = erzmagier


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

richtig^^ war auch leicht


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

dann will ich ma was schwierigeres fragen^^

Die germanische Sagengestalt Fenris tritt auch in der Geschichte von Warcraft auf, allerdings nicht als Wolf, wer hieß so?


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Es ist eine Insel im Silberwald, "die Insel Fenris"


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Gemeint war eigentlich der Häuptling des Thunderlord Clans im Schergrat, aber das ist natürlich auch richtig, your turn.


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

aso^^ naja, dann bin ich wohl:


Wie heißt das Wesen, welches das Buch beisich trägt, um die Gegner in Schildkröten zu verwandeln?


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Hakkar aus Zul Gurub


----------



## Bralatur (14. Oktober 2008)

gaz rank(a) ka 
so ne hydra in zg


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur hat recht, die hydra heißt Gahz´Ranka


----------



## Bralatur (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer "wohnt" unter einem zerstörten Weltenbaum und wie heißt der Baum?


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

kp


----------



## Dhundron (14. Oktober 2008)

Teldrassil heißt der Baum


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

wird Hogger sein, nein ehrlich hab keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Dhundron (14. Oktober 2008)

..und da müsste Erzdruide Fandral Hirschaupt wohnen


----------



## MyLordShu (14. Oktober 2008)

Yogg-Saron unter Yggdrassil in Nordend?


----------



## Bralatur (14. Oktober 2008)

MyLordShu schrieb:


> Yogg-Saron unter Yggdrassil in Nordend?



stimmt (kenn den baum nur unter Vordrassil)


----------



## MyLordShu (14. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> stimmt (kenn den baum nur unter Vordrassil)


 Gelobt sei meine gestrige Langweile...
Mhh...

Welche Gabe hat Illidan von Sargeras im Krieg der Ahnen bekommen?


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

hmm diese Flammen um sich herum?


----------



## Dhundron (14. Oktober 2008)

Feuerbrand? Hab das Buch net gelesen^^


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Fähigkeit Magie zu sehen


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Das sehen von mAgie oder so ähnlich jedenfalls die Magischen Augen


----------



## Bralatur (14. Oktober 2008)

tätowierungen die seine macht verstärken


----------



## MyLordShu (14. Oktober 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit Magie zu sehen


Dirtycrow war eher.
Ur Turn


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Draenei hatten drei Anführer, von denen zwei Sargeras folgten und einer mit einer kleinen Schar flüchtete, wie heißen die drei und was ist das besondere Merkmal des Flüchtlings?


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Velen, Kil´Jaeden und ach vergessen.... Velen ist eine Seherin


----------



## Elandrana (14. Oktober 2008)

gabs schonmal^^ Archimonde, Kil'jaeden und Velen, Velen ist nicht groß und rot?^^


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Archimonde ist auch nicht rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elandrana (14. Oktober 2008)

dann halt nur übergroß^^


----------



## Dhundron (14. Oktober 2008)

Das Besondere an Velen ist, dass er klein ist und nicht Sargeras folgte


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Velen ist weiß, ich lass mal das von Elandrana gelten, war am vollständigsten^^


----------



## Bralatur (14. Oktober 2008)

Velen, kil´jeaden u. archimonde. velen kann in die zukunft sehn ?!

edit mayer meint: illidan bekam von sargeras die augen und coole, arkane tattoos


----------



## Elandrana (14. Oktober 2008)

Welche Aufgabe hatte immer ein Mage (pre BC) in MC bei Shazzrah und wieso?


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Er muss irgend n spell detecten

EDIT: er buffed sich selber, um den buff zu entfernen muss ihn der mage sichtbar machen


----------



## Elandrana (14. Oktober 2008)

korrekt @dirtycrow


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie verhindern Krasus und Korialstraz in der Vergangenheit ihre Schwächeanfälle wenn sie getrennt sind?


----------



## Elandrana (14. Oktober 2008)

Krasus trug eine Schuppe von Korialstraz auf der Brust


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. Oktober 2008)

Und korialstraz eine von Krasus^^

lass ich so gelten.


----------



## Elandrana (14. Oktober 2008)

Wen tötete Rexxar?


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Den Vater von Jaina, "Vorname" Prachtmeer


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

VIEEEEEEELE menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vegetius (14. Oktober 2008)

Lord Admiral Daelin Prachtmeer


----------



## Vegetius (14. Oktober 2008)

Wo steht eine Statue von Lord Admiral Daelin Prachtmeer in der WoW Welt?


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

hm nirgends?^^


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

sry war doppelpost


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2008)

in der burg von sw war das doch


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Hat der überhaupt eine?


----------



## Vegetius (14. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> in der burg von sw war das doch



wenn du Sturmwind meinst richtig


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

edit: zu langsam^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2008)

Vegetius schrieb:


> wenn du Sturmwind meinst richtig


mhkay....
*sunwell troilogie rauskram*
wie heißt der kleine drache der kalecgos und anveena in der sunwell trilogie begleitet?


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Kraac?


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Kraac?


fast


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Borel oder so heißt der doch.


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Raac^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mhkay....
> *sunwell troilogie rauskram*
> wie heißt der kleine drache der kalecgos und anveena in der sunwell trilogie begleitet?


Raac

Verdammt zu langsam


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Raac^^


als erster mit der richtigen antwort übereiche ich dir den sunwell wissenspreis der dir zutritt zu einem satz mit fragezeichen gennant frage gewährt!

the stage is yours


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Danke dir.
Alsooo: Welcher Npc in WoW hat starke ähnlichkeit mit einem alten Nintendo-Game? ( Nicht Muigin und Larion)


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Alsooo: Welcher Npc in WoW hat starke ähnlichkeit mit einem alten Nintendo-Game? ( Nicht Muigin und Larion)


linken


----------



## Vegetius (14. Oktober 2008)

Link? oder meinste die zwerge in ulda


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Linken ist richtig^^ das ging mir vieel zu schnell^^ Bloodhorn du bist dran


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Linken ist richtig^^ das ging mir vieel zu schnell^^ Bloodhorn du bist dran


Tja so bin ich halt^^
Wie heißt der Schreckenslord im Teufelswald, mit dem Hexer für ihr 100% mount reden müssen?


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Mal ´ganis oder einer der  anderen.Da varimathas ja in Untercity bei Sylvi ist.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Windfaust schrieb:


> Mal ´ganis oder einer der  anderen.Da varimathas ja in Untercity bei Sylvi ist.


Das ist keiner aus WC3. Der ist viel zu unbedeutend.


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Moment gibts etwa noch mehr als die 4 Schreckenslords aus Wc 3?

Edit:Und ausserdem sind die aus Wc 3.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

geniale sigi Windfaust^^


----------



## giraffe (14. Oktober 2008)

is doch keiner aus wc3

aber ka


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Windfaust schrieb:


> Moment gibts etwa noch mehr als die 4 Schreckenslords aus Wc 3?


Ja viel mehr. Soweit ich weiß laufen auch viele in diesem grauen Teil in den Verwüsteten Landen rum.


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

@Giraffeoch Varimathas ist aus Warcraft 3.Mal ganis würde glaub ich von Arthas getötet.Und die anderen beiden sind ...kp irgendwo.

Hmm mehr kenn ich nicht.Wieso kann meine Hexe noch nciht Lvl 60 sein.Sonst wüsst ich es.


----------



## Zetho (14. Oktober 2008)

Na Lord Schattenfluch ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eagle Wraith (14. Oktober 2008)

Lord Hel'nurath?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Zetho schrieb:


> Na Lord Schattenfluch ist das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir haben einen Gewinner! Dann mal los Zetho.


----------



## Zetho (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Gewinner! Dann mal los Zetho.



Öh..ja...*überleg*

Welcher NPC in WoW antwortet auf ein /salute ebenfalls mit /salute?


----------



## giraffe (14. Oktober 2008)

is das net der general ... is sw???




gheneral jhohannes oder so


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

irgendein kapitän in theramore? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Reiter am haupttor von sw


----------



## Zetho (14. Oktober 2008)

Na, und wie heißt der?^^


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

General Marcus Jonathan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Müsste General Marcus Jonathan sein.Der kerl vor der Säule in Stormwind.


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

general marcus jonathan
edit weiß dass das zu langsam war -.-


----------



## Zetho (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> General Marcus Jonathan!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig!
Nächste Frage bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sûmy (14. Oktober 2008)

wer ist thralls mutter?


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Soo jetz was für die die schön regelmässig spielen *grinst* 
Alsoo: Wie heisst die Ingame-Band von Blizzard und wo und wann spielt sie TÄGLICH welches Lied? :>


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

Draka

edit sieht 2 fragen
Elite Tauren Chieftains in der Taverne Weltenend alle 3 stunden und singen irgendein Weltuntergangslied ^^
power of the horde ^^


----------



## giraffe (14. Oktober 2008)

durota


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Ähm sumy du bist net dran -.-


----------



## Sûmy (14. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matth3s (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Soo jetz was für die die schön regelmässig spielen *grinst*
> Alsoo: Wie heisst die Ingame-Band von Blizzard und wo und wann spielt sie TÄGLICH welches Lied? :>




Die band heißt Tauren chieftains, die spielen alle 3 stunden (3,6,9,12,15,18,21,0 uhr) inder taverne weltend


----------



## Sûmy (14. Oktober 2008)

next frage plz


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

die frage is echt knifflig^^


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

wer isn dran? ich oder?


----------



## Bralatur (14. Oktober 2008)

etct in silbermond
und die spielen kein lied mehr die stehn nur rum


----------



## Sûmy (14. Oktober 2008)

ja dis  ist dran


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Taverne Weltenend mein ich nicht weil das glaub ich net regelmässig is da Hel'Gesh Neider da auch mal den Rhythmus unterbricht


----------



## matth3s (14. Oktober 2008)

Sûmy schrieb:


> next frage plz



wer isn dran?^^


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

die lvl70 tauren elite chieftains, sie singen storm earth and fire!


----------



## Bralatur (14. Oktober 2008)

@achmanion: die spielen da nicht mehr


----------



## Sûmy (14. Oktober 2008)

distraction oder so ist dran ^^


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Falsch Falsch Falsch *bösekichert* nene spass^^ na kommt denkt nach


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

sumy achmanion sagt wenn ich dran bin nich du du verwirrst mich^^


----------



## Bralatur (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Falsch Falsch Falsch *bösekichert* nene spass^^ na kommt denkt nach



die stehn den ganzen tag nur in silbermond oder meinst du auf dem dunkelmondjahrmarkt?


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich mein weder Taverne Weltenend noch Silbermond Bralatur keine angst ich weiss was ich frag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sûmy (14. Oktober 2008)

xD du warts der erste ders richtig beantwortet hat xD


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Sûmy es war nicht richtig lies bitte die Konversation und jetz denk dir die Antwort aus anstatt zu tippen ;D


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

ne scheint ja falsch zu sein in augen des fragendes


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

sie spielen täglich in der Taveren zum grimmigen säufer um 8 uhr! ^^

edit: im überschwung doppelt gepostet sry


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

8 Uhr.Morgens oder Abends?^^


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Fast!^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

DIE lvl70elitetaurenchiefians?


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Gut ich sag die spielen um 9 Uhr.


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

abends und power of horde is lied
grimmiger säufer 20 uhr


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

nope


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Ist es nicht "i am Murloc".ich find das neue ja das neue besser.


----------



## klogmo (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß die Frage nicht genau aber ich sage mal um 20:00 Uhr in der Taverne in BRT?


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

du nimmst es aber auch genau aber mehr fällt mir nicht ein ... gibste tipp was dran falsch is? ne andere band? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Soll ich auflösen?


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

nein tipp^^


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

ja amch und ne neue frage dann


----------



## MyLordShu (14. Oktober 2008)

Um 19:57 im Säufer
und wenn Leute mit der Fernbedinung wollen?


----------



## giraffe (14. Oktober 2008)

jo


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habs schon sehr genau genommen^^
: Level 70 Elite Tauren Chieftains 18:00 Uhr Taverne zum Grimmigen Säufer in Brd "Power of the Horde" Distriction darf der hat sich dolle Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Lös auf


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

der goblin sagt 8 uhr also ist es 8 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achso ich darf mom lasst mich kurz überlegen ich editier es rein^^


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Wieso spielen die eigentlich nicht das neue?Ich find das hört sich schön an.


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Geh um 18 Uhr rein dann spielen sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klogmo (14. Oktober 2008)

Was 18:00 Uhr? Ich bin mir Hundert Prozent sicher, nein, nein, Tausend Prozent, dass ich die da um 20:00 Uhr spielen gesehen habe.


----------



## giraffe (14. Oktober 2008)

egal nechste frage


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

kann auch sein das die 2 mal spielen.


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok ich will mich nicht festlegen wenn ich mir das falsch gemerkt habt dann geb ich natürlich sofort das /Hauen emote ohne Target ein xD


----------



## Bralatur (14. Oktober 2008)

macht man mehr lore fragen und keine "welcher npc hat einen roten hut auf dem kopf und dreht sich um eine bestimmte uhrzeit"


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Trotzdem wäre dann Districion dran^^


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

der ist bestimmt off gegangen


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

Wessen Sohn namens Mac wurde von den Defias hinterhältig niedergestochen weil er sie zurecht wies als sie Wolldecken zerrissen haben?

bin nich gut im ausdenken hoffe die frage is ok ^^


edit: bin halt nich so schnell man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (14. Oktober 2008)

Nikova Raskol
... wenn du den enkel meinen solltest


----------



## Distriction (14. Oktober 2008)

*hust* jap^^


----------



## Berzerka (14. Oktober 2008)

wer ist rexxars vertretung auf azeroth?


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

Berzerka schrieb:


> wer ist rexxars vertretung auf azeroth?


Misha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (14. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Misha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falsch


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

Berzerka schrieb:


> falsch


Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Saurfang Junior?


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Rokaro heißt der Gute


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

das nen Orc... der steht in Schattenflucht, es ist.... ach mist, ich komm nicht drauf, doch es ist (schon wieder blackout)


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (14. Oktober 2008)

Das ist, der wohl am schnellsten gefüllt wurde....in 2 tagen 93 seiten!


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Jop^^ Macht ja auch irgendwie Spaß, auch wenn man vieles weiß, ein paar Sachen lernt man dazu


----------



## Berzerka (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Rokaro heißt der Gute



so isses


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja^^ Bin mal wieder da, zock noch ne Runde mit, war ja nit soviel los heut Morgen.

Also:

Welche menschliche Form nahm Neltharion im zweiten Krieg an, und aus welchem Grund tat er dies?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Ach ja^^ Bin mal wieder da, zock noch ne Runde mit, war ja nit soviel los heut Morgen.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Welche menschliche Form nahm Neltharion im zweiten Krieg an, und aus welchem Grund tat er dies?


Lord Prestor und er wollte der König von Alterac werden.


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Er verwandelte sich in Lord Prestor um das umstrittene Alterac-Königreich durch  manipulation des Königs und der anderen Lordgeregenten an sich zu reissen


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Naja gut, ist nicht der vollständige Name und es war sein oberflächliches Ziel^^ 
Aber ich kann dich gut leiden, also hau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bloodhorns Turn


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Naja gut, ist nicht der vollständige Name und es war sein oberflächliches Ziel^^
> Aber ich kann dich gut leiden, also hau rein
> 
> 
> ...



er hat es an sich reissen wollen um danach zwietracht unter der allianz zu streuen.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Naja gut, ist nicht der vollständige Name und es war sein oberflächliches Ziel^^
> Aber ich kann dich gut leiden, also hau rein
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann...
Wie heißt Thralls letzter, noch lebender, Verwandter und wie sind die beiden Verwandt? (Hoffe die Frage ist so genau und verständlich genug formuliert)


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Es lebt seine Großmutter in Garadar in Nagrand.
Ich liebe die Questreihe


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Es lebt seine Großmutter in Garadar in Nagrand.
> Ich liebe die Questreihe


Name?


----------



## Fuga89 (14. Oktober 2008)

Drek'thar, sind beide aus dem frostwolfclan udn drek'thar war auch schüler von doomhammer wie durotan wenn ich da ncith falsch liege


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Na dann...
> Wie heißt Thralls letzter, noch lebender, Verwandter und wie sind die beiden Verwandt? (Hoffe die Frage ist so genau und verständlich genug formuliert)


Geyah und sie "stirbt" gerade in Garadar.
Sie ist seine Großmutter.


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

seine grossmutter in nagrand


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Geyah und sie "stirbt" gerade in Garadar.
> Sie ist seine Großmutter.


Richtig!


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Das darf nicht sein^^ ich hab den Namen nicht mit aufgeschrieben?
Geyah heißt sie

Edit: Healguard, i'm watching U! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith kommt rein und will den 300sten Post feiern^^


----------



## Namir (14. Oktober 2008)

mein Internet ist zu langsam für das spiel :-(
gebt mir mal ne minute vorsprung :-P


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Richtig!


Ok.
Warum ist der jüngste Nachkomme der Steinfelds unglücklich?
@Master V: Gratulation zum 300. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthros (14. Oktober 2008)

Weil  seine eltern die famiele seiner cchica hassen^^


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

Arthros schrieb:


> Weil  seine eltern die famiele seiner cchica hassen^^


Ähem ja ist so ungefähr richtig.


----------



## Arthros (14. Oktober 2008)

Wo steht das denkmal für den toten Blizzard arbeiter der noch vor erscheinen starb und wie heißt er ?


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

Arthros schrieb:


> Wo steht das denkmal für den toten Blizzard arbeiter der noch vor erscheinen starb und wie heißt er ?



Gibt 2, eins in Brachland und 1 im Vorgebirge des Hügellands, aber ka wie die heissen^^


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Steht im Brachland auf nem Berg er heisst Michel Koiter


----------



## Kr4ZoR (14. Oktober 2008)

bratzland.. ähm sorry brachland auf nem berg..
verdammt den namen vom typ vergessen


----------



## shartas (14. Oktober 2008)

hmm iwas mit t glaub


----------



## aridyne (14. Oktober 2008)

Vorgebirge des Hügellands in der nähe der alianzfeste aber wie er heist ka


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Michael Koiter hiess der gute. Schrein/Denkmal is im Brachland


----------



## Arthros (14. Oktober 2008)

brachland ist schon mal richtig

Tante Edith mein das leckaeis recht hatt


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja und Michael Koiter auch^^
Edith meint das achmanion schneller war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthros (14. Oktober 2008)

tschuldigung hab nicht gesehn das du edith benutz hast^^


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Da is man mal ne Sekunde afk ;( 
Hätte ich gewusst, gab hier Forum mal nen Thread über den


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

en pe^^


----------



## Arthros (14. Oktober 2008)

denn stell mal ne frage ^^


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok dann mal Lore:
Welche Kreatur wurde mit welchem Artefakt von wem kontrolliert um Alexstraza gefangen zu halten und wie sah das ding aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (14. Oktober 2008)

das ding sieht aus wie ne scheibe heißt dämonenseele wurde von deathwing gebaut und zuluhed benutzt es


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Hui ich mag so komplizierte fragen^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Ok dann mal Lore:
> Welche Kreatur wurde mit welchem Artefakt von wem kontrolliert um Alexstraza gefanden zu halten und wie sah das ding aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tyran wurde mit der Dämonenseele, die eine kleine, hell leuchtende Scheibe ist, kontrolliert. und das ganze hat Nakros gemacht.


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

gut aber das wars noch nicht ganz


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Geyah und sie "stirbt" gerade in Garadar.
> Sie ist seine Großmutter.



Ich find das gemein, ich intressire mich sehr für die Story von WoW aber als Alli habe ich das nie mit bekommen^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Kr4ZoR (14. Oktober 2008)

aah achya man kann damit nen feuerlementar beschwören.. also dämonenseele zuluhed benutzt es  und deathwing hats gebaut und sieht aus wie ne scheibe


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Es ist eine kleine, unscheinbare, goldene Scheide.
Tyralstrasz wurde damit kontrolliert
Bestimmt zu spät


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Tyran wurde mit der Dämonenseele, die eine kleine, hell leuchtende Scheibe ist, kontrolliert. und das ganze hat Nakros gemacht.



Deathwing hat das gebaut und damit fügen die Tyran, Alexstraza und ihren Kindern Schmerzen zu.

Edit fragt, ob das jetzt als ANtwort reicht.


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

es hängt noch an dem viech^^


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich lass das von Kr4ZoR mal gelten aber eigl. war es ein Infernal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Tyran wurde mit der Dämonenseele, die eine kleine, hell leuchtende Scheibe ist, kontrolliert. und das ganze hat Nakros gemacht.



Nur mal so neben bei Alexstraza  wurde auch mit der Dämoneseele gezwungen zu machen was Nakros wollte.
Nakros war sich sicher das er alle Drachen damit befehlen können. (Was auch soweit stimmt) Nur Deathwing könnte er nicht behärrschen weil die Dämoneseele nicht aus einer Schuppe seiner Rasse gemacht wurde sondern nur von den andern Drachenschwärmen.
Alles zu lesen in " Der Tag des Drachen"
Aber ansonsten ist deine Antwort richtig.
d[-.-]b


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Wieso Viech?
Tyralstrasz wurde mit Alextrasz zusammen gefangen gehalten.
Meinst du diesen Dämon? Das wäre dann aber falsch, oder auf jeden müsstest du mir DEN Zusammenhang erklären


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Naja ich lass das von Kr4ZoR mal gelten aber eigl. war es ein Infernal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach du meinst diese merkwürdige Viech, aus Feuer, wleches bei Berührung starke Schmerzen verursacht.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (14. Oktober 2008)

sorry aber ich möchte gar keine frage stellen also lass lieber einen stellen der das besser beantwortet hat als ich weil ich mich leider nicht ganz so gut mit lore auskennen und mit wc3 auch nicht.. sorry


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

jop ich meine die kreatur die damit beschworen und kontrolliert werden kann


----------



## Melian (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie heissen die fünf Drachenaspekte, wofür stehen sie und wie sind die Namen der Anführer?


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Das wurde mit der Dämonenseele beschworen, aber Alextrasza wurde damit nicht gefangen gehalten!


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

aber mit der dämonenseele


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage gabs jetzt schon zig mal.

Alextrasza - Rot - Leben
Malygos - Blau - Magie
Ysera- Grün - Natur/Träume
Deathwing/Neltharion - Schwarz - Erde
Nozdormu - Bronze - Zeit


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Hatten wa schon
Grün,Traum,Ysera
Rot,Leben,Alexstrasza
Blau,Magie,Malygos
Bronze,Zeit,Nozdormu
Schwarz,Erde,Neltharion/Deathwing


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Nur mal so neben bei Alexstraza  wurde auch mit der Dämoneseele gezwungen zu machen was Nakros wollte.
> d[-.-]b



Naja Alexstraza hätte aber nicht alles gemacht, nur weil Nekros sie mit der Scheibe angegriffen hat. Sie wollte, dass ihren Kindern, Gefährten und Eiern nichts geschieht.


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Wie heissen die fünf Drachenaspekte, wofür stehen sie und wie sind die Namen der Anführer?



Ysera (Natur), Alexstrasza (Leben), Malygos (Magie) Neltharion (Erde) und Nozdromu (Zeit)


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> Naja ich lass das von Kr4ZoR mal gelten aber eigl. war es ein Infernal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Frage ist schon falsch Nakros hate zwar die macht durch die Dämoneseele eine Golem (wie es im Buch heist) zu beschwören allerdings hat er nicht mit den Golem die Drachen im schach gehalten das hat er mit der Dämonenseele gemacht.
Mit dem Feuer Golem hat er nur Rohin im zaum gehalten.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Achmanion (14. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt pink vergessen Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Achmanion schrieb:


> aber mit der dämonenseele


Ja, aber dir ging es doch um das Viech^^
Naja lassen wir das, weiterspielen


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

nächste frage, gogo^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist jetzt dran?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Naja Alexstraza hätte aber nicht alles gemacht, nur weil Nekros sie mit der Scheibe angegriffen hat. Sie wollte, dass ihren Kindern, Gefährten und Eiern nichts geschieht.



Ja nur hate sich letzt entlich nicht die möglichkeit wircklich was da gegen zu machen sonst hätte sie ja woll kaum zu gesehn wie Nekros ihre Kinder misbraucht um mit ihnen Krieg zu führen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Wer ist jetzt dran?



leckaeis


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Leacka hat Edit benutzt!!


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Leacka hat Edit benutzt!!


Das stimmt die "Funktionen" waren zuerst nicht drin.


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann mach ich es mal etwas schwerer :


Als Thrall in Durnholde gefangen wurde, bekam er einen Trainer für die Arenakämpfe.

Wie hiess der Trainer, was für eine Bedingung hatte er um Thrall anzuerkennen und wie erfüllte Thrall sie/ erfüllte er sie überhaupt ?



Edith: Hier wird dauernd Edith benutzt, also mal ganz ruhig oO


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

Man, is doch egal, Fragen pls^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mal ne Frage und zwar:
Wer ist der Lich-König???
d[-.-]b


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Sergeant, seine Bedingungen waren, dass Thrall erkennt wann er Gnade zu gewähren hat und wann nicht.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Dann mach ich es mal etwas schwerer :
> 
> 
> Als Thrall in Durnholde gefangen wurde, bekam er einen Trainer für die Arenakämpfe.
> ...



Sargeant, Thrall sollte ihm das Ohrläppchen abreissen und Thrall packte ihn zwar mal dran, aber riss es nie ab.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Hatten wa schon

ER hieß Sargent, musste überwäligt werden und dann durfte man ihm den Ohrring rausreissen, was Thrall bei seinem Sturm auf Durnholde hätte machen KÖNNEN


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Edith: Hier wird dauernd Edith benutzt, also mal ganz ruhig oO


Aber nicht um sich die Antworten richtig zu cheaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry 4 Doppelpost


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Sargeant, Thrall sollte ihm das Ohrläppchen abreissen und Thrall packte ihn zwar mal dran, aber riss es nie ab.




Hm naja, war zwar nicht das Ohrläppchen, aber der Ohrring.

Ich lass es mal gelten. 

( Ich hab mir nicht alle 93 Seiten durchgelesen und mittlerweile wird es immer schwerer eine Frage zu finden, die es noch nicht gab. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen hab ich auch noch was anderes zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja es war doch die Lehre wann er Gnade anwenden soll und wann nicht?


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Aber nicht um sich die Antworten richtig zu cheaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh doch, sehr oftt.

Ohne Edith hätte ich mindestens schon 10 mal öfter ne Frage stellen dürfen. Aber wurst ..


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Nö, das hat er ihm nur beigebracht


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

*den Kopf hängen lässt*


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Hey Kopf hoch^^
Die Hoffnung stirbt als vorletztes!

gogo nächste Frage


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Na los wer ist der eigentliche Lich-König???
d[-.-]b


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Hm naja, war zwar nicht das Ohrläppchen, aber der Ohrring.
> 
> Ich lass es mal gelten.
> 
> ...



Na dann..
Mal was leichtes:
Was hat Taretha gemacht, um Thrall unbemerkt entkommen zu lassen?


----------



## Racios (14. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Na los wer ist der eigentliche Lich-König???
> d[-.-]b


Ner'zhul


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Ein Feuer entfacht

Der Lich-King ist Arthas mit ner Prise Ner'zhul Geist


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Arthas Menethil der erste, der durch die Runenklinge Frostgram korrumpiert wurde und nach dem Aufsetzten des Helms des Lich König´s mit dem Geist des "alten" Lich Königs zum neuen Lich König wurde.

-.- Dämliche Frage


----------



## Kr4ZoR (14. Oktober 2008)

arthas xD? nein eig. nerzhul


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Ein Feuer entfacht
> 
> Der Lich-King ist Arthas mit ner Prise Ner'zhul Geist



Das zähl ich mal als richtig. Du bist.


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> arthas xD? nein eig. nerzhul


Ich zitiere mal Arthas am Ende in WC3

"Jetzt sind wir eins!"

kurz nachdem er sich die Kappe aufgesetzt hat.


----------



## Balord (14. Oktober 2008)

> Na dann..
> Mal was leichtes:
> Was hat Taretha gemacht, um Thrall unbemerkt entkommen zu lassen?



Sie hatt die Ställe von Burg Durnholde angezündet.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

In welchem familiären Verhältnis standen Daval Prestor und Aliden Proudmoore zueinander?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Also Nerzuhl ist richtig Arthas ist nur der Träger. Am Ende von WC3 TFT sagen beide gleichzeitig " Jetzt sind wir eins"
Aber die Fäden hat immer Nerzuhl in dne Händen gehabt, der von Kil´jaden getötet und als die Rüstung neu erschaffen wurde.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Sie hatt die Ställe von Burg Durnholde angezündet.


und vorher hat sie die Pferde rausgelassen, da sie ja keinem Tier etwas zu leide tun kann ^^


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Prestor sollte doch seine Tochter heiraten oder? Also verlobt mit seiner Tochter, war das Verhältnis


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Du bist und warst überhaupt nit dran


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> In welchem familiären Verhältnis standen Daval Prestor und Aliden Proudmoore zueinander?



Sind die Prestor nicht immer der Schwarze Drachenschwarm in vorm von Menschen gewesehn?
Deathwing hate sich so genannt und Onyxia heist doch auch Lady Prestor oder ent???
d[-.-]b


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Das ist richtig, aber nicht das gesucht richtig^^ Die beiden waren auch so verwandt, und zwar wie? mh? mh?^^

Jopa Fredo, aber Neltharion hat erst später Daval Prestors Form angenommen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Prestor sollte doch seine Tochter heiraten oder? Also verlobt mit seiner Tochter, war das Verhältnis



Ne das war Arthas Schwester die du da meinst und die Famile heist ja Menethil.
d[-.-]b


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Anders können die gar nicht Verwandt gewesen sein oO
Prestor ist ein Drache und kann keine Verhätnisse durch Blut mit einem Menschen aufbauen


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

hab ich was verpasst?War weg.


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

noooin! Prestor is nit von Anfang Drache^^
Also, er ist ein (entfernter) Cousin von Proudmoore.
Arthas hat keine Schwester.
Arthas war eine Zeit Lang mit Proudmooresd Tochter Jaina liiert

moment muss mich korrigieren!
Sie waren NICHT Blutsverwandt. Deathwing aka Prestor hat seine Gesamte Vergangenheit erlogen und sie durch Magie alle glauben lassen gemacht. 
Da niemand um seine nicht vohandene Verwandschaft wusste, und es doch alle glaubten, habe ich das mal so übernommen.
Eigenlich hast du volkommen Recht Leckaeis und darfst weitermachen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber nicht das gesucht richtig^^ Die beiden waren auch so verwandt, und zwar wie? mh? mh?^^
> 
> Jopa Fredo, aber Neltharion hat erst später Daval Prestors Form angenommen



Aso ok dan meine wir den gleichen hate nur den Vornamen vergessen^^
Allerdings hatte meines wissens Daval Prestors nix mit den Proudmoore zu tuhn in der hinsicht sondern mit den Menethils.
d[-.-]b


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Arthas hat wohl eine Schwester.
und das Prestor nicht von Anfang an ein Mensch war ist mir neu oO 
Schliesslich können sich Drachen in Leute verwandeln. nicht in Leute eindringen und sie kontrllieren.


----------



## Rashnuk (14. Oktober 2008)

Los stellt ne frage>!<


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> noooin! Prestor is nit von Anfang Drache^^
> Also, er ist ein (entfernter) Cousin von Proudmoore.
> Arthas hat keine Schwester.
> Arthas war eine Zeit Lang mit Proudmooresd Tochter Jaina liiert



OH doch er hat eine Schwester im Buch " Der Tag des Drachen" wird Arthas kurz erwähnt wo Deatwing mit sein Vater über die Hochzeit spricht. Da wird kurz erwähnt das es seine Schwester ist.
d[-.-]b


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

Arthas Schwester wird namentlich nirgendwo erwähnt, meines Wissens nach


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht ist jaina ja seine Schwester.Hey es kann möglich sein.


----------



## Sypher (14. Oktober 2008)

Calia Menethil ? Wenn ich mich irre bitte nicht schlagen!


----------



## MasterV (14. Oktober 2008)

moment muss mich korrigieren!
Sie waren NICHT Blutsverwandt. Deathwing aka Prestor hat seine Gesamte Vergangenheit erlogen und sie durch Magie alle glauben lassen gemacht.
Da niemand um seine nicht vohandene Verwandschaft wusste, und es doch alle glaubten, habe ich das mal so übernommen.
Eigenlich hast du volkommen Recht Leckaeis und darfst weitermachen

hier nochmal^^
Ich ziehe mich zurück, hab zu wenig geschlafen, ich fang schon an Mist zu labern, habt noch Spaß

*heul* natürlich heißt seine Schwester Calia, ich bin untröstlich ;(


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

man sieht sich immer 2 mal im Leben.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Nunja da ich ja eingentlich gesagt habe das Deatwing nix mit den Proudmoore zu tuhn hat werde ich mal meine frage trozdem los die mir dazu eingefallen ist.
Und zwar: Als was für ein Härrscher wollte sich Deatwing Krönen lassen???
d[-.-]b


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, aber :


ICH HABS JA GESAGT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sooo ^^

Zurück zum Thread : 

Welche psychischen Einwirkungen hatte der Schädel des Gul'dan auf Illidan? 
Also nicht, das ihm Flügel gewachsen sind etc.

Ich meine, in wiefern hat das seine Pläne beeinflusst?
Hier hätte ich gerne ein kganz bestimmtes Beispiel.
Als kleine Hilfe sag ich mal : Nachtelfen-Kampagne


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal entscheidet euch wer eine Frage postet.

Und Der Schädel verlie illi seine Metamorphose fähigkeit.Wc3 Metamorphose ist geil.Ersma nen fetten Dämonen.

Edit: Und in der kampagne hat er sich auf die jagd nach Arthas begeben wegen dem Schädel.


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

KEINE phsiychen Einwrikungen.
Psychisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Sorry, aber :
> 
> 
> ICH HABS JA GESAGT
> ...



Also der Schädel hat Illidan vom Nachtelfen zum Dämonen gemacht. Und sein Plan war die Brennende Legion zu schlagen was ihn durch seine grössere Macht die er nun hate leichter gelieng.
d[-.-]b


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Also der Schädel hat Illidan vom Nachtelfen zum Dämonen gemacht. Und sein Plan war die Brennende Legion zu schlagen was ihn durch seine grössere Macht die er nun hate leichter gelieng.
> d[-.-]b



Richtig, aber nicht das was ich hören wollte.
Wie gesagt, ein ganz bestimmtes Beispiel. 

Wenn es keiner löst, geb ich noch einen Tipp, aber ich wart erstmal ab


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Sorry, aber :
> 
> 
> ICH HABS JA GESAGT
> ...



Illidan hat Gul'dans Errinerungen erhalten und sich deshalb des Auge des Sageras unter den Nagel gerissen. Reicht das?


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Illidan hat Gul'dans Errinerungen erhalten und sich deshalb des Auge des Sageras unter den NAgel gerissen.



Verdammt, ich dacht ich hätte endlich mal ne Frage auf dessen Antwort keiner kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Völlig richtig, du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Illidan hat Gul'dans Errinerungen erhalten und sich deshalb des Auge des Sageras unter den NAgel gerissen.



Das war erst in WC3 TFT dafür hat er den Schädel ürsprünglich nicht haben wollen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich sags ja der ist dadurch zum Psycho geworden.Aber ich hab ihn lieber als Dämon anstatt als Elf.Ausser Tyrande die ist scharf.


----------



## leckaeis (14. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Das war erst in WC3 TFT dafür hat er den Schädel ürsprünglich nicht haben wollen.
> d[-.-]b



Ich hab nie gesagt welche Nachtelfen-Kampagne. In TFT gibt es auch eine.
Und ich wollte auch nicht wissen WARUM Illidan den Schädel genommen hat.

Ich hab gefragt, was durch den Schädel passiert ist.


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Das Auge wollte der ja nur benutzen um den Frostthrone zu zerstören


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Windfaust schrieb:


> Ich sags ja der ist dadurch zum Psycho geworden.Aber ich hab ihn lieber als Dämon anstatt als Elf.Ausser *Tyrande die ist scharf*.



SABER SABER^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich dacht ich hätte endlich mal ne Frage auf dessen Antwort keiner kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja.
Wie hieß der Oger, welcher Gul'dan zu Sargeras Grab begleitete? 

@ Frêdo/Diegos: Es ging ja um die Einwirkungen durch den Schädel nicht vorher.


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Aber Sylvanas ist heißer.Ich hab nix gegen Untote.Hab nur Angst über nen Arm von denen zu stolpern.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt welche Nachtelfen-Kampagne. In TFT gibt es auch eine.
> Und ich wollte auch nicht wissen WARUM Illidan den Schädel genommen hat.
> 
> Ich hab gefragt, was durch den Schädel passiert ist.



Is ja gut^^ los nexte Frage.

PS: Kommt mal zum Ende muss morgen Arbeiten^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Cho'gall


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

ich sag mal spontan: Gra´Zok

ich hab Urlaub also ist mir die zeit egal.


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Cho´Gall der Ogermagier


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Cho'gall



Ich wollte grade mein WC3 TFT anmachen ich wette ihr habts schon mitlaufen ne???
d[-.-]b


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Cho'gall


Korrekt.


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

ich hab Wc 3 noch nichtmal aufem rechner.


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Ne hab das Buch grad erst durch
Wie hieß der König von Alterac?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ich wollte grade mein WC3 TFT anmachen ich wette ihr habts schon mit laufen ne???
> d[-.-]b


Cho'gall ist zu Zeiten von WC3 schon tot. Das geschieht zu Zeiten von WC2, aber Cho'gall hab ich da nie gesehen. Kenn den nur ausm Buch.



Tenem schrieb:


> Wie hieß der König von Alterac?


Der König hieß Aiden Perenolde.


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Gegen wieviele Gegner musste sich Orgrim Doomhammer in einer Schlacht um ein Sklavenlager behaupten, in der er schließlich durch einen feigen Krieger von hinten mit einem Speer erstochen wurde?


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

sag mal wer ist dran mit der Frage.Schon wieder 2 die eine gestellt haben.


----------



## Senkor (14. Oktober 2008)

tenem ist dran


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Cho'gall ist zu Zeiten von WC3 schon tot. Das geschieht zu Zeiten von WC2, aber Cho'gall hab ich da nie gesehen. Kenn den nur ausm Buch.



Man geht aber in WC3 TFT mit den Nachtelfen in Sagaras Grab und da ist ein rückblick in die verganngenheit wo das vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


d[-.-]b


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

3rdD-Dark schrieb:


> Gegen wieviele Gegner musste sich Orgrim Doomhammer in einer Schlacht um ein Sklavenlager behaupten, in der er schließlich durch einen feigen Krieger von hinten mit einem Speer erstochen wurde?



Du bist nicht dran.
Ich hoffe man sieht meine Antwort oben.


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Antwort steht doch schon da^^

Perenolde


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ich sollte mir die Romane wirklich mal holen.Der König von Alterac?Die hatten da einen König??


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

Das haste aber erst nachträglich einfeügt oder ? egal Blood ist dran


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Ne hab das Buch grad erst durch
> Wie hieß der König von Alterac?



Nochma, weil die Antwort oben n bisschen übersehbar ist:
Der König hieß Aiden Perenolde.


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Gho´Gall... naja, ich hab WC2 gespielt =P


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Windfaust schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sollte mir die Romane wirklich mal holen.Der König von Alterac?Die hatten da einen König??



Ja holl dir die Bücher mal wenn dich die Story um WoW intressirt meiner meinung nach ist die komplete Story die beste die es überhaupt gibt sogar besser als Der Herr der Ringe.
Und ja Alterac hate ein König hat ja auch immer noch eine kapute Burg Deatwing wollte sich als neuer Härscher Krönen lassen nach dem er die Schwester von Arthas geheiratet hat.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Narisa (14. Oktober 2008)

Lord Aliden Perenolde, der lord des Alterac^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Das haste aber erst nachträglich einfeügt oder ? egal Blood ist dran



Ok dann leg ich ma los (meine letzte Frage für heute):
Wann hat Thrall das erste mal gesehen wie ein Orc aussieht?


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Wo bleibt die nexte Frage??

Als ein Sklave sich aus einem vorbeifahrenen Transporter befreit hatte und ihn retten wollte.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Ok dann leg ich ma los (meine letzte Frage für heute):
> Wann hat Thrall das erste mal gesehen wie er aussieht?



Als er das erste mal in die Spiegel geschaut hat^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Hat er das überhaupt,jemals?Vielleicht anch der Flucht aus Durnholde in einer Pfütze.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Als er das erste mal in die Spiegel geschaut hat^^
> d[-.-]b



Er hatte aber keine. Achtung ich hab die Frage verbessert.


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

> Ok dann leg ich ma los (meine letzte Frage für heute):
> Wann hat Thrall das erste mal gesehen wie ein Orc aussieht?



Nachdem er von Durnholde floh


----------



## Senkor (14. Oktober 2008)

bei seinem ersten gladiatoren kampf in einer pfütze? 

oder durch taretha


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Er hatte aber keine. Achtung ich hab die Frage verbessert.



Na dan als er ins Wasser gekuckt hat das wird er ja woll mal gehabt haben.
Und ich Wette mit dir das du selber nicht mal weiss ob er ein jemals hate oder nicht^^
aber die Antwort die du suchst weiss ich nicht, hätte ja aber klappen können^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

3rdD-Dark schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die nexte Frage??
> 
> Als ein Sklave sich aus einem vorbeifahrenen Transporter befreit hatte und ihn retten wollte.


Hast Glück, dass ich gesehen hab, dass das editiert wurde, bevor jmd. die richtige Antwort gegeben hat. Damit bist du dran und ich weg.


----------



## Rashnuk (14. Oktober 2008)

Als er von Burg Durnhole geflohen ist und wieder gefangen wurde sah er den alten orc Kelgar


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Während des Kampftrainigs als sich ein gefangener Orc befreit hatte und versuchte Thrall zu retten oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist zulangsam


----------



## Lutios (14. Oktober 2008)

Bin mir grad nich sicher aber glaub auch das mit der Pfütze muss ich nochmal ins Buch schauen 
Aber da bin ich grad zu faul für^^

Edit: Ich leses grad über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jop als der Wagen voller Orc gefangener wärend des Trainings an ihm vorbei fuhr und der eine ihm helfen wollte und er dachte er hat ihn angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Ein Sklaventransport fuhr an Thrall vorbei zur Burg. Ein Sklave befreite sich aus diesem und stürmte auf Thrall zu. Er wollte Thrall zur Flucht verhelfen, wurde aber dabei getötet.


Okay, meine Frage: Wie hieß der Sohn von Thralls (menschlicher) Aufziehmutter, der später an einer schweren Krankheit starb.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Windfaust schrieb:


> Hat er das überhaupt,jemals?Vielleicht anch der Flucht aus Durnholde in einer Pfütze.



Hmm glaube ich nicht weil das wäre dan bestimmt in den HDZ1 vor gekommen, aber wie gesagt ich weiss es nicht kann ja sein das sie es in einem Buch aber nicht im Spiel rein geschrieben haben.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Senkor (14. Oktober 2008)

3rd du bist dran


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

3rdD-Dark schrieb:


> Ein Sklaventransport fuhr an Thrall vorbei zur Burg. Ein Sklave befreite sich aus diesem und stürmte auf Thrall zu. Er wollte Thrall zur Flucht verhelfen, wurde aber dabei getötet.


Ich hab dein Editiertes schon als richtig gewertet, da du das geschrieben hattest, bevor die richtige Antwort kam.


----------



## Tenem (14. Oktober 2008)

jo stimmt und nur weil der kein Orkisch konnte


----------



## Senkor (14. Oktober 2008)

lies was bloodhorn geschrieben hat tenem


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tenem schrieb:


> Malygos war doch schneller



Ne direkt unter meiner Frage hatte 3rD editiert bevor Malygos etwas geschrieben hatte.


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Frage steht oben unter meiner Antwort

Achtung Doppelpost:^^


Okay, meine Frage: Wie hieß der Sohn von Thralls (menschlicher) Aufziehmutter, der später an einer schweren Krankheit starb. Okay Tipp: Fängt mit "F" an.


----------



## Rashnuk (14. Oktober 2008)

Lorin Remka??? vllt verwechsel ich ihn kp.^^


----------



## Lutios (14. Oktober 2008)

Ähm das war doch die Mum von Taretha 
Damn wie hieß die nochmal
Ach verdammt wieso bin ich so vergesslich -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Der hatte eine Menschliche Aufziehmutter.So richtig mit Schnur im Rücken und alles?


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Faralyn Foxton und die Mutter hieß Clannia Foxton


----------



## Rashnuk (14. Oktober 2008)

Nee Faralyn Foxton endlich hab ichs wieder^^

Arggh Malygos i Hate you x)


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

malygos is dran

der vater hieß Tammis


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt mal was aus der Nachtelfenecke  :
Wie hieß der 1 Anfüher der Nachtelftruppen die gegen die Dämonen kämpften aus  der Krieg der Ahnen Reihe ?
Edit: Oh sry habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

War schonmal am Anfang irgendwann

Edit: Auf Seite 24


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

> So jetzt mal was aus der Nachtelfenecke :
> Wie hieß der 1 Anfüher der Nachtelftruppen die gegen die Dämonen kämpften aus der Krieg der Ahnen Reihe ?
> Edit: Oh sry habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen smile.gif



Lord Kur'talos Rabenkrone


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich richtig du bist dran


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Bin gerade beim letzten Wächter bei.^^ Egal weiter gehts!!!


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt meine Frage:

Welchen Drachen gehören die "Zeit" Drachen aus den CoT Instanzen an? Beide nennen pls! (Sorry hatte vergessen das zu schreiben)


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Bronzenen Drachenschwarm


----------



## Senkor (14. Oktober 2008)

Dem Bronzenen Drachenschwarm (Nozdurmo)

Arrrgh warst du wohl schneller Malygos -.-


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Zu Einfach!^^


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab die Frage editiert! Hatte die Bösen gemeint!


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Der violette Drachenschwarm? OMG schlagt mich wenns falsch is.

@ Malygos bitte noch keine Krieg der Ahnen Fragen^^ Noch nich gelesen...


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

So noch mal was aus Krieg der Ahnen:
Was war der Name des Hundemeisters der Dämonen 

Ps. Old Ini Raidern Sollte der Name bekannt vorkommen


Edit: Das sind doch die Cromatischen drachen oder ?


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

Meine ist noch nicht Fertig!!!


----------



## Senkor (14. Oktober 2008)

Öhm...

Das ist doch der Ewige Draschenschwarm, oder is das derselbe wie der Bronzene?


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Garr sag ich mal so pauschall.Oder Lucifron.


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

Malygos hat Recht mit dem Chromatischen!


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Windfaust schrieb:


> Garr sag ich mal so pauschall.Oder Lucifron.


Nein leider Falsch



Ankylos94 schrieb:


> Malygos hat Recht mit dem Chromatischen!



Juchuu


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann eben....Raggi^^


----------



## Lutios (14. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich weis hies der hundemeister Hakkar


----------



## Rashnuk (14. Oktober 2008)

Majordomu Executus


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

> Dann eben....Raggi^^



Nein Raggi befehligt keine Hunde sondern GAAAAAAAANZ viele große rot,orange, gelbe Hämmer!!!


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich sagte nur der NAME könnte Old ini Raidern bekannt vorkommen ,das diese Person auch in Wow vorkommmt hab ich nicht gesagt ^^


Edit: MC ist nicht die einzige Raidini


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm wer lebt den noch in MC?

Hämmer.Ich find der hat Style von ihm.


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hundemeister Loksey aus Kloster?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab das Buch grad nich hier aber kanns sein das du mein überlesen hast?
Bin mir zu 90% sicher das es Hakkar war !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Als hätte der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug was mit Dämonen zu tun XD


Hab überhaupt kein Plan


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Hakkar ist ein Gott und steht in Zul Gurub.Also kann er keine Hundemeister sein.


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich gebs ja zu ist nicht ganz leicht da der Name aufgrund eines Fehlers eines Storyschreibers von Blizz doppelt im Warcraft Universum Vorkommt


----------



## Lutios (14. Oktober 2008)

Is meins nun Falsch oder Richtig?
....


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Hab das Buch grad nich hier aber kanns sein das du mein überlesen hast?
> Bin mir zu 90% sicher das es Hakkar war !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RICHTIG!!!


----------



## Senkor (14. Oktober 2008)

Deins müsste richtig sein Lutios, zumindest bin ich auch der Meinung, dass es Hakkar ist.


----------



## Rashnuk (14. Oktober 2008)

kazzak!

argh man !


----------



## Lutios (14. Oktober 2008)

xD
Eine seite weiter vorne sagte ich das auch schon -.-
Ähhhm
ne Frage ..........
Woher hat Illidan seine Augen bzw warum hat er sie?


Edit: Noch ein Beitrag dann 100 in über 2 Jahren xD


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Er hat sie sozusagen als Geschenk von Sargeras bekommen ,damit Sagi durch seine Augen sehen konnte


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Er hat keine Augen.Nur eine Augebinde.


----------



## Lutios (14. Oktober 2008)

Nein er hat auch Augen!
Jop Malygos stimmt aber warum von Sargeras... 
ich bin mir zwar ziemlich sicher das du das auch weist aber die andren vlt nich als erzähl mal xD

Edit : 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senkor (14. Oktober 2008)

Er hat sie von Geburt an, sie sagen aus, dass er ein grosses Druiden-Potential hat


----------



## Rashnuk (14. Oktober 2008)

Ähm er ist Blind!


----------



## Malygos (14. Oktober 2008)

Windfaust schrieb:


> Er hat keine Augen.Nur eine Augebinde.



Doch im entferntesten Sinne hat er noch Augen da er ja noch immer sehen kann

Edit 



Spoiler



Er bekommt sie nachdem er vortäuscht die anderen Nachtelfen verraten zu haben


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (14. Oktober 2008)

Malygos schrieb:


> Er hat sie sozusagen als Geschenk von Sargeras bekommen ,damit Sagi durch seine Augen sehen konnte




Malygos ist ein wandelndes WoW-Lexikon. Respekt^^


----------



## Ankylos94 (14. Oktober 2008)

Illi war doch schon immer Blind oder? Zumindest seit er Demonhunter war!


----------



## Windfaust (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja ber er zeigt sie nicht.Ausser bei den Wartungsarbeiten.Wo er mit Sylvanas und Tyrande ein Schäferstündchen abhält^^!!


----------



## Lutios (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok Mayligos
Sag mer einfach du hast Recht ^^
Also er hat sich bei Azshara in den Dienst gestellt weil er die Brennende Legion von innen zerstören wollte
Und Sargeras hat ihm als seinem "Diener" ein Geschenk mit den Augen gemacht er nimmt dadurch die Magie der Welt war sowie ichs in Errinerung hab^^


----------



## Malygos (15. Oktober 2008)

3rdD-Dark schrieb:


> Malygos ist ein wandelndes WoW-Lexikon. Respekt^^


Naja mir haben die Bücher sehr gut gefallen  desshalb habe ich sie öfter gelesen 



So noch eine Frage  geh ich ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie heißt Maiev´s Bruder?


EDIT: @ Lutios jo so wars

Edit : 2 NEIN! Morgen erstmal alle 100 seiten durchlesen damit ich nix mehr dopelt mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

> Wie heißt Maiev´s Bruder?



Jarod Shadowsong

Auch auf Seite 24!

Hab ich Recht?


----------



## Rashnuk (15. Oktober 2008)

Jarod Shadowsong

Ich hasse euch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr seid immer schneller ^^


----------



## Windfaust (15. Oktober 2008)

Er hieß glaub ich Malchezaars.

Arghh mist.


----------



## Malygos (15. Oktober 2008)

@Ankylos Ja du bist dran


Ps . Gute Nacht


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (15. Oktober 2008)

Malygos schrieb:


> @Ankylos Ja du bist dran
> 
> 
> Ps . Gute Nacht



N8 Malygos


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

Nacht Malygos!

In einer der Instanzen des Nexus setzt sich irgendwann jeder auf einen Drachen den man befreit. Wenn man das tut hat man die möglichkeit die Aufgaben auszutauschen, z.B. der Tank healt, nen Rouge tankt und nen Pala macht schaden ( Das musste sein!!!) Wie heist diese Instanz? Tipp: Siehe Buffed/Betashow!


----------



## Rashnuk (15. Oktober 2008)

Das occolus


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

> Das occolus



Rashnuk hat Recht!

PS: Das hat aber gedauert!


----------



## Rashnuk (15. Oktober 2008)

Was bedeutet Grommash ? Tipp: Ist der Name von Grom Hellscream nur auf Orcish


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

öhm... 

Ich meine das hiess irgendwas mit Gross, schlag mich aber nich weil ich nicht weiss was -.-


----------



## Rashnuk (15. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt heißt irgendwas mit groß nur muss vollständiger werden^^


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

"Nur", ist gut...

Arrgh, mir fällts nicht ein, gib mir mal nen Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wart mal...steht das nich auf dem Grabstein von Grom?


----------



## Rashnuk (15. Oktober 2008)

Weiß ich grad nicht könnte aber gut sein


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (15. Oktober 2008)

grommash heißt großes herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geb aber die frage ab an senkor, geh jetzt nämlich ins bett ^^


----------



## Rashnuk (15. Oktober 2008)

Jo stimmt Senkor du bist der Quizmaster!


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ok, hmmm...

Wer half Varian Wrynn (König von Stormwind) sich wieder zu erinnern wer er ist/war?


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

Is jetzt mal Kurz Out of Topic aber is das hier nicht der größte thread auf Buffed oder gibts noch grössere?


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube es gibt noch grössere, ist aber definitiv einer der grössten


----------



## Narisa (15. Oktober 2008)

der größte den ich kenne, war zur betaphase von WAR der war knapp 200 seiten lang^^


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

200 Seiten schaffen wir hier auch noch wenn Buffed den offen lässt


----------



## Einfach (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub das ist der schnellste Thema das buffed.de je hatte 
Ca. 2 Tage 105 Seiten


Respekt Leute


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Glaub auch

Wenn keiner die Antowrt weiss muss ich wohl auflösen


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dir sagen das die Frage schon war ich weiss nur net wo!


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja?

Hatte keine Lust alles durchzulesen

Sorry


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja so ziemlich jede gute Frage war schon das is das Problem!


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht komplett irre war es die ehrenwerte Lady Jaina Proudmoore mit ihrer Hofmagierin Aegwynn, welche versuchten die Dunkelheit um Varians Erinnerungen zu lichten, ebenfalls für einen Flashback sorgte jedoch auch die Naga-Sirene Morgala während eines Kampfes nahe Menethils Hafen.

Richtig?


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, ja magst du wohl Recht haben aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es noch ein paar gute gibt

Alles richtig Reliel, du darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Dann versuche ich mal mein Glück:

Die vermutlich mächtigste Waffe des WoW-Universums schwang einst kein geringerer als Sargeras selbst, während er noch in Diensten des Pantheons stand. Mit seinem Betrug zerbrach die Waffe in zwei Teile, eines verblieb in Sargeras Besitz, das andere wurde von Aggramar bewacht. Wie ist der Name der Ursprungswaffe, welche nur von einem "guten" Wesen geführt werden könnte, sollte man sie je wieder zusammensetzen?


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht Andonisus The Reaper of Souls?


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Nein, Andonisus ist es nicht


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Oha, das is mal schwer, glaube da wirste länger wachbleiben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal kurz was Out Of Topic: Ich glaube das wird die stärkste Zweihand-Waffe, die es in WoW geben wird und sie wird es in der letzten aller WoW Erweiterungen geben, wenn überhaupt.
So Sorry nochmals, aber das wollte ich noch los werden.


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich schätze diese Frage wird eher was für die Rollenspieler unter den WoW-Spielern sein, denn im Onlinegame habe ich noch keinen Verweis auf diese Waffe gefunden, aber ich gebe den Rollenspielern den Tipp das Buch Shadows & Light aufmerksam zu durchstöbern


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Oktober 2008)

The Ashbringer? ;<


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Ashbringer ist noch nicht so alt


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Ashbringer is die Waffe vom früheren Hochlord der Scharlachroten Kreuzzuges, bis dieser getötet und die Waffe verdorben wurde, das stimmt doch oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Boah, Ich glaube ich kaufe mir Morgen alle WoW-Bücher die es gibt, dachte eigentlich ich kenne die Geschichte ganz gut (habe sie mir auf wow-europe.de ganz durchgelesen) aber bei den Büchern sind doch noch Sachen dabei, die ich nicht weiss, und, die genauer beschrieben werden.


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ashbringer? Schon gut Hatte vergessen zu Refreschen!


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist genau richtig, der Ashbringer entstand erst durch einen Kristall der Dunkelheit aus dem zweiten Krieg, welcher durch die Magie des Lichts geläutert wurde, bis das Schwert durch den Vatermord verdorben wurde.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Oktober 2008)

Ashbringer war meine antwort auf deine frage..^^


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Guze schrieb:


> Ashbringer war meine antwort auf deine frage..^^



Der war aber nie von Sargeras geschwungen worden, wir suchen eine wesentlich ältere Waffe


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Oktober 2008)

hab ja nur geraten^^ hab leider keines der WoW Bücher daheim.


----------



## Ankylos94 (15. Oktober 2008)

Vieleicht der Schädel des Gul´dan den er an eine Kette gehängt und dann jedem an den Kopf gepfeffert hat?


----------



## GAJR (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Name des Schwertes ist Gorshalach, the Dark Render.


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Auch leider nicht


----------



## Murloc92 (15. Oktober 2008)

Das mächtige Schwert heißt _Gorshalach, the Dark Render_.


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> Das mächtige Schwert heißt _Gorshalach, the Dark Render_.



Genau richtig! Du bist dran.

Edit meint, dass Senkor recht hat und ich was übersehen, selbstredend war GAJR schneller mi der richtigen Antwort


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist alles vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel früher mit dem Schwert, Sargeras war die Person (bzw Titan) der, durch die ganzen Dämonen, die er bekämpfen sollte, verdorben wurde und so böse wurde und die Brennende Legion Erschuf.

Somit ist auch Gul'dan noch viel zu "jung", da er erst während es die Legion schon gab "entdeckt" wurde (von Kil'jaeden, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Täusch ich mich oder war GAJR der schnellste?


----------



## Murloc92 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie lautet Thralls "richtiger" Name ? 
(den Namen Thrall hat er von den Menschen bekommen)


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Thrall heißt Go'el oder ?


----------



## Murloc92 (15. Oktober 2008)

Keie schrieb:


> Thrall heißt Go'el oder ?



richtig!


----------



## GAJR (15. Oktober 2008)

Mal was einfaches: Zu Ehren von welchen Zwergen wurden die Statuen im Tal der Könige errichtet?

Fräulein Edith, die nochmal nachgelesen hat, meint auch, dass ich schneller war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Okay...ich hoff mal das die Frage ned so leicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, welchem Orc gewährte Tirion Fodring Pardon ? ( er lebte in einer alten Turmruine)


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ähm...Wem sollen wir antworten?

Eigentlich hatte GAJR ja die Frage davor richtig beantwortet aber es wurde ja schon ne Frage gestellt und die auch schon beantwortet.


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

antwortet gajr seine frage und ignoriert meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit es sind die Zwerge Madoran Bronzebeard und Khardros Wildhammer


----------



## GAJR (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Ork hieß Eitrigg.
Jetzt könnt ihr problemlos meine Frage beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Gut...jetzt müsste ich nurnoch die Antwort auf seine Frage wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah sie wurde schon beantwortet, jetzt streitet euch drum wer die neue Frage stellt, ihr habt ja eure beiden grad selbst beantwortet^^


----------



## Murloc92 (15. Oktober 2008)

Keie schrieb:


> antwortet gajr seine frage und ignoriert meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eitrigg ^^


----------



## GAJR (15. Oktober 2008)

@ Keie: Richtig


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Gajr denk du dir ne Frage aus ich verzichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit wir wieder nen bissl Ordnung rein bekommen.


----------



## GAJR (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißt der Freund/Verlobte/Ehemann/wasauchimmer der Frau, die von Baron Totenschwur gefangen gehalten wird?


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal wieder keine Ahnung, egal auch.

Wünsche euch noch viel Spass, bin erstmal off

Tschö mit Ü


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du die im Käfig in Stratholme ? =/ Wenn ja ist es Ysida Harmon?...hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit es kann nur Ysida sein, also is die Antwort auf deine Frage Anthion Harmon


----------



## GAJR (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja, so heißt die Frau, aber wie heißt der Freund/Verlobte/... ?

Edith: Stimmt, Keie, du bist dran.


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Wir zwei sind glaube so ziemlich alleine im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich grübel mal...


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Oktober 2008)

Nix da allein^^
Nu mach ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Okay: Wie viele Jahre vor der Geschichte von Warcraft I wurde Qel'thalas gegründet ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GAJR (15. Oktober 2008)

Vor 5415 Jahren


----------



## snowstorm (15. Oktober 2008)

omg es ist ein lila elefant oO


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Grml..egal wie schwer die Frage ist er kennt die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja es stimmt und ich geh erstmal in die Heia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute Nacht


----------



## GAJR (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißt die Sprache der Nagas?


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Oktober 2008)

snowstorm schrieb:


> omg es ist ein lila elefant oO


Wo wo wo???


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Naga sprechen/zischen Nazja


----------



## GAJR (15. Oktober 2008)

Richtig. Bin auch mal weg, tschüss


----------



## Reliel (15. Oktober 2008)

Mhm, da auch ich ins Bett möchte...

Ich schenke meine Frage dem/der Nächsten, der/die hier postet


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Oktober 2008)

*post*
Öh äh...
Haha die is böse...
Welchen kleinen Gnom findet man wenn man in der Nähe der Valianzfeste taucht?


----------



## Angelike (15. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> *post*
> Öh äh...
> Haha die is böse...
> Welchen kleinen Gnom findet man wenn man in der Nähe der Valianzfeste taucht?



Käpt'n I.Glu


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Oktober 2008)

Richtig ._.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (15. Oktober 2008)

Iwer hatte gefragt ob das der größte WoW Threat ist...nein ist es nicht das DAS sollte er bestimmt sein http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...01&st=25060 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm da es eh nur um Rätsel geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Wer sind die beiden Schwestern, die sich stets gegenseitig erzeugen?


Viel Spass ^^


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Sind die auch in WoW zu finden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (15. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hmm da es eh nur um Rätsel geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub Angelike ist drann mit ner Frage (wer die Frage beantwortet darf eine neue stellen)


Edith meint wenn ich mich irre tuts ihr sorry


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Edit die Lösung ist Tag und Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (15. Oktober 2008)

Keie schrieb:


> Edit die Lösung ist Tag und Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da der letzte der die richtige Antwort hatte, nicht weitergemacht hatte, habe ich mir die Erlaubnis genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Your turn Keie ^^


----------



## Keie (15. Oktober 2008)

Was war Anub'arak bevor er zu einem Crypt Lord wurde ?
btw bin nu auf Arbeit.Wenndie Antwort richtig ist bitte wer anders bestätigen und einfach weiter machen.


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Der König der Neruber, er wurde vom Lichkönig in einem Hinterhalt getötet.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (15. Oktober 2008)

König der Neruber, der 2ten Silithidenrasse neben den Quirai


----------



## Firniswolve (15. Oktober 2008)

Er war der König von Azjol-Nerub.


----------



## Firniswolve (15. Oktober 2008)

Senkor deine Frage....


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Da ihr alle meiner Meinugn seid denk ich mal das ist richtig.

Meine Frage:
Wie heisst die Vereinigung der Titanen, in der Sargeras, bevor er böse wurde, war?
Und wer war/ist ihr Anführer?


----------



## Firniswolve (15. Oktober 2008)

Er gehörte zu den Bronze Titanen, Leader war sein Bruder Aman'Thul

oder??


----------



## Jaschka (15. Oktober 2008)

er gehörte dem Pantheon an und der anführer hiess  Amun´Thul

btw muss auf arbeit der nächste kannn ne frage stelln


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Jaschka hat Recht, naja eigentlich hies er Aman'Thul

Aber da Firniswolve nah dran war und Jaschka weg muss sollte er die Frage stellen


----------



## Firniswolve (15. Oktober 2008)

Na Gut dann diese hier:

Wie lautet der richtige Name von Todesschwinge und welcher Titan gab ihm ein Teil seiner Macht?


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Gab es zwar schon aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sein Name ist Neltharion und er bekam seine Macht vom Former der Titanen, Khaz'Goroth (oder so?)


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

Neltharion war sein Name,
Khaz'goroth gab ihm einen Teil seiner Macht

EDIT: Mist - da war jemand schneller


----------



## Firniswolve (15. Oktober 2008)

Hatte nicht gesehen das die Frage schon da war... naja trotzdem richtig


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Sowas in der Art gabs schon

Meine Frage:
Warum konnten die Verlassenen sich von dem Einfluss des Lichkönigs befreien?
(ich weiss es ist leicht aber mich ist nichts besseres eingefallen)


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (15. Oktober 2008)

Weil die Macht von Arhtas und des Lichkönigs Macht schwanden und sie so ihren willen wiederbekamen


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Richtig

So, du darfst Luthian


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (15. Oktober 2008)

Wer waren die Eltern von Cenarius?


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube der Vater war irgendein Hirsch oder sowas.
Aber bin mir nichts sicher.

Über die Mutter weiss ich nichts.


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

Elune war seine Mutter, Malorne war sein Vater


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (15. Oktober 2008)

Elune war nicht seine Mutter, knapp daneben aber ^^


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher, dass Elune die Mutter ist.
Malorne der weiße Hirsch war Elunes Gefährte. (Und das Malorne der Vater ist, weiß ich zu 100%.)

Außerdem ist Cenarius ein Halbgott.
Malorne ist kein Gott- somit muss die Mutter eine Gottheit sein, da bleibt eigentlich nur Elune.

EDIT: Habe schnell auf WoWWiki mal nachgeschlagen. Dort steht recht weit oben bei Cenarius, dass Mu'sha seine Mutter ist.
Mu'sha ist der "taurische" Name für Elune.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (15. Oktober 2008)

Soviel ich in Erinnerung hab is Ysera seine Mutter, aber wenn wowwiki das sagt, bist du ^^


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ysera war Cenarius´ Mentor(in).

Hoffe diese Frage gabs´noch nicht:
Wie heißen die drei "Windläufer Schwestern"?


----------



## Firniswolve (15. Oktober 2008)

Sylvanas, Alleria und Veeresa


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

Richtig!
It´s your turn Firniswolve


----------



## Firniswolve (15. Oktober 2008)

Muss leider auch los also eben noch ne Frage wie hieß der Lehrmeister von Kael´thas...???


----------



## Hamilkar (15. Oktober 2008)

Sein Vater Anesterian Sunstrider?


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

An der Frage werden wir scheitern ;-)


----------



## minosha (15. Oktober 2008)

Dath'remar?


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (15. Oktober 2008)

war doch der Elf für den am anfang im Stargebiet der b11 ein Denkmal steht oder? hab den namen vergessen.


----------



## Narisa (15. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ja, dass es Antonidas oder ein anderer Kirin´Tor war


----------



## renschi81 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hätte wohl auch auf Antonidas getippt


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Oktober 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Wer waren die Eltern von Cenarius?



Ich weiß, das kommt jetzt etwas spät, aber die Frage wurde irgendwann am Anfang schonmal gestellt. Und die erste Antwort war auch richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achmanion (15. Oktober 2008)

Is er jetz gegangen? oO


----------



## Taksoa (15. Oktober 2008)

War nicht Rhonin der Lehrmeister von Kael´thas??


----------



## Tenem (15. Oktober 2008)

ne kann nicht der ist älter als Rhonin und war schon vor ihm ein Kirin tor

wegen der Frage wer Cenarius Mutter ist im Buch Warcraft Krieg der Ahnen Das Erwachen steht auf Seite 275 das seine Mutter Ysera ist.


----------



## Achmanion (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal er is gegangen also werde ich mal ne neue Frage stellen:
Wie ist der menschliche Name von Kalecgos?


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2008)

also im buch wird er auch als mensch einfach kalec (kurz von kalecgos) genannt, also tippe ich einfach ma auf kalec


edit: zitat: _Dies ist Kalec, Mutter und Vater.'_


----------



## Achmanion (15. Oktober 2008)

Rüschtüsch du bist dran Kronas


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2008)

okay...

frage: wer ist in der sunwell trilogie hinter anveena her und warum?


----------



## Achmanion (15. Oktober 2008)

hm dieser B11 weil sie... ne sry überfragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (15. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> okay...
> 
> frage: wer ist in der sunwell trilogie hinter anveena her und warum?


Dar'khan und zwar, weil Anveena die MAcht des Sonnenbrunnens in sich trägt und er sie haben wollte.


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2008)

bloodhorn, your turn


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (15. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> bloodhorn, your turn


Okay...
Mit welchen drei Völkern verbündeten sich die Nachtelfen im Krieg der Urtume?


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (15. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## DirtyCrow (15. Oktober 2008)

Tauren, Irdene und Halbgötter


----------



## DirtyCrow (15. Oktober 2008)

Tauren, Irdene und Halbgötter


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Orks, Menschen und...Irrwische? echt kA mir fallen nur 2 Völker ein

Aaaaah, im Krieg der Urtume, sry hab mich verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (15. Oktober 2008)

Zwerge, Tauren und Fulborgs oder Menschen


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (15. Oktober 2008)

Sorry meinte mit welchen sterblichen Völkern  verbündeten sich die Nachtelfen im Krieg der Urtume (Ohne Einwirkung aus der Zukunft)


----------



## minosha (15. Oktober 2008)

Plädiere immer noch auf Zwerge, Tauren und Forbolg oder Menschen (denke eher nicht)


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Orks, Menschen und...Irrwische? echt kA mir fallen nur 2 Völker ein


----------



## Senkor (15. Oktober 2008)

Orks, Menschen und...Irrwische? echt kA mir fallen nur 2 Völker ein


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (15. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Plädiere immer noch auf Zwerge, Tauren und Forbolg oder Menschen (denke eher nicht)


Entscheide dich jetzt für drei der vier Völker!


----------



## minosha (15. Oktober 2008)

Zwerge Tauren und Furbolg


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (15. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Zwerge Tauren und Furbolg


Richtig.


----------



## BleaKill (15. Oktober 2008)

Menschen, Tauren und Furbolgs


----------



## minosha (15. Oktober 2008)

Jahaaaa...

Also  Hmmmm....

Es sind zwar zwei Fragen in einer aber was solls.

Wie heisst das Biest in Azshara, deren Köpfe ihr besorgen müsst, und wem müsst ihr sie Bringen?


----------



## DirtyCrow (15. Oktober 2008)

kp


----------



## Orilion (15. Oktober 2008)

Das Biest heißt Hetaera und die Köpfe muss man zu Lord Arkkoroc bringen. 

Falls es richtig ist kann irgendjemand anders ne Frage stellen.


----------



## giraffe (15. Oktober 2008)

mhh gut dann stelle ich mal ne frage^^

wer hatte ilidan aus seinem kerker befreit und wie lange war er dort gefangen??


----------



## Happening (15. Oktober 2008)

@giraffe:
Zügel mal deine sig... die darf höchstens 200 pixel hoch sein


----------



## Black_Shadow_Hunter (15. Oktober 2008)

War das nicht Lady Vash und wie lange weiß ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giraffe (15. Oktober 2008)

ne war net lady vash


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

Illidan war 10.000 Jahre gefangen, und Tyrande Wisperwind ließ Illidan frei.


----------



## dietmax (15. Oktober 2008)

War das nicht der olle Kael'Thas? oO nach 10k Jahren^^


----------



## giraffe (15. Oktober 2008)

kahadan hat recht nächste frage^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. Oktober 2008)

giraffe schrieb:


> mhh gut dann stelle ich mal ne frage^^
> 
> wer hatte ilidan aus seinem kerker befreit und wie lange war er dort gefangen??



Es war Tyrande und er war 10000 jahre drin gefangen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## giraffe (15. Oktober 2008)

so der der als nächstes nen post mavhen dar ne frage stellen


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, hab verallt die neue Frage zu stellen.
ALso hier kommt sie, in der Hoffnung dass es sie nicht schon gab:
Wie heißt der jüngste Bruder von Sylvanas Windläufer?


----------



## giraffe (15. Oktober 2008)

heißt der nicht Lhindon ( oder so ?? ) ^^


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

..fast!
Du kommst schon relativ nahe ran.


----------



## giraffe (15. Oktober 2008)

lirath heißt ja ne schwester aber wie heißt blos der bruder??^^


----------



## Kahadan (16. Oktober 2008)

Hm naja, ich zähl deine Antwort mal als richtig... Lirath heißt der Bruder ;-)


----------



## giraffe (16. Oktober 2008)

oh  naja egal ich bin off bb =)


----------



## Raheema (16. Oktober 2008)

nächste frage pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giraffe (16. Oktober 2008)

mhh da ich ja drann bin überlege ich mal 

was gibt es boch für fragen??

ah ja wer brachte thrall und jainer nach kalimdor??


----------



## minosha (16. Oktober 2008)

Rübergefahren sind sie ja selbst. 
Aber der Auftrag kam von Medivh


----------



## giraffe (16. Oktober 2008)

jo genau du bist dran


----------



## minosha (16. Oktober 2008)

Ooooch... äääähmm. 
Wo liegt die Stadt in der das Erste mal das verseuchte Korn aufgetaucht ist und wie heisst sie?

Ich weiss wieder zwei Fragen in einer. Aber mir fällt nichts besseres ein.


----------



## Gidson (16. Oktober 2008)

Stratholme in den östlichen Pestländern?


----------



## minosha (16. Oktober 2008)

Jopp. Da ich die Falsche Frage gestellt habe ist das die Richtige Antwort.

It's your turn


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Oktober 2008)

ich dachte ommer das wäre andorhal in den westlichen pestländern gewesen.


----------



## Gidson (16. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißen die 3 verschollenen Zwerge in Uldaman und aus welchem älterem Spiel von Blizzard kennt man sie?


----------



## Raheema (16. Oktober 2008)

/edith 

Ne ok lassen wir das mit der Bronzebart familie is flasch die leben ja noch also einer davon ^^ 

Den anderen habe ich gestern getöte in WC3 TFT^^


----------



## Gidson (16. Oktober 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> Muradin buradin oder wie die heißen oder ? also die bronzebart familie ^^


Nein


----------



## Recc (16. Oktober 2008)

Gidson schrieb:


> Wie heißen die 3 verschollenen Zwerge in Uldaman und aus welchem älterem Spiel von Blizzard kennt man sie?



die sidn ausm spiel lost vikins .. fürn snes ... die namen ahb ich vergessen ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Oktober 2008)

es soll eigentlich nur eine frage sein...


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Oktober 2008)

die heißen erik baelog und olaf und das spiel wurde oben genannt wenns denn richtig ist.(lost vikings)


----------



## Gidson (16. Oktober 2008)

Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Oktober 2008)

ok dann ma los wann erfuhr medivh das aegwynn seine mutter ist?


----------



## Flooza (16. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ok dann ma los wann erfuhr medivh das aegwynn seine mutter ist?




whooot? medivh hat ne Mutter????? ne Spaß, ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ok dann ma los wann erfuhr medivh das aegwynn seine mutter ist?




war das nicht als er Das gedicht gelesen hat ?


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Oktober 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> war das nicht als er Das gedicht gelesen hat ?


ich bitte um ein ungefähres zeitdatum


----------



## Arkoras (16. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ich bitte um ein ungefähres zeitdatum



1.1. 1111 + - 10k Jahre^^


----------



## Raheema (16. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ich bitte um ein ungefähres zeitdatum




hmm 
war das nicht als er Karazhan bezog ? 

sonst KP ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Oktober 2008)

nich so was ich meine z.B. so sachen als er schon sozusagen rentner war als er erwachsen war usw.


----------



## Arkoras (16. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> nich so was ich meine z.B. so sachen als er schon sozusagen rentner war als er erwachsen war usw.



als er erwachsen war?


----------



## Altrax (16. Oktober 2008)

keine ahnung war noch nie karazhan, weil ich kein zeit mehr hatte oder ich nicht mitkommen durfte.


----------



## Aldonara (16. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> die heißen erik baelog und olaf und das spiel wurde oben genannt wenns denn richtig ist.(*lost vikings*)



nur um ein wenig nostalgie zu pflegen, gabs nicht den "schaft von tsol"=lost und das "amulett von Gni'kiv"=viking?

lg


----------



## Recc (16. Oktober 2008)

Aldonara schrieb:


> nur um ein wenig nostalgie zu pflegen, gabs nicht den "schaft von tsol"=lost und das "amulett von Gni'kiv"=viking?
> 
> lg



Oo das is mir nie aufgfallen .. cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine er wusste es plötzlich als er aus dem Koma erwacht ist


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> als er erwachsen war?


richtig


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (16. Oktober 2008)

need neue Frage =D


----------



## StormofDoom (16. Oktober 2008)

Was waren die verwüsteten Lande vorher?


----------



## BleaKill (16. Oktober 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> Was waren die verwüsteten Lande vorher?



unverwüstete Lande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormofDoom (16. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> unverwüstete Lande
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eine antwort, die von so viel intelligenz strotzt, das sie schon wieder bescheuert ist

nächster bitte


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (16. Oktober 2008)

sümpfe des elends?


----------



## StormofDoom (16. Oktober 2008)

hm...nich wirklich aber recht nah ran die sümpfe des elends haben soviel ich weiß mal dazugehört


----------



## Masterdark (16. Oktober 2008)

Neue Frage bitte


----------



## StormofDoom (16. Oktober 2008)

warum? Meine Frage wurde nochnich beantwortet


----------



## Melten (16. Oktober 2008)

Die verwüsteten Lande waren früher mal der schwarze Morast (wie man es unschwer am Namen der hdz2 Instanz erkennen kann)...

Und nun zur neuen Frage: Wie hieß der Bedienstete von Lord Blackmoore?


----------



## Masterdark (16. Oktober 2008)

WElcher von den vielen?


----------



## Masterdark (16. Oktober 2008)

taretha oder wen ?


----------



## Masterdark (16. Oktober 2008)

Sry für die Post Buffed ist bei mir nicht geladen deshalb hab ich f5 gedrückt und so viele post gemacht sry


----------



## Masterdark (16. Oktober 2008)

Sry für die Post Buffed ist bei mir nicht geladen deshalb hab ich f5 gedrückt und so viele post gemacht sry


----------



## Masterdark (16. Oktober 2008)

taretha oder wen ?


----------



## Happening (16. Oktober 2008)

Muahahaha 5-fach post :O


----------



## Melten (16. Oktober 2008)

derjenige der dabei war als Blackmoore Thrall fand. Desweiteren war Taretha die Tochter des Bedienstetten


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (17. Oktober 2008)

Tammis Foxton


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (17. Oktober 2008)

3rdD-Dark schrieb:


> Tammis Foxton


 Stimmt..


----------



## klogmo (18. Oktober 2008)

/push

Da keine Frage kommt und mein Server irgendwie nicht erreichbar ist erstelle ganz dreist mal eine und hoffe das sich um die Zeit noch welche drann beteiligen :-)

Wer ist der "Zweite Anführer" der silbernen Hand?

Hoffentlich nicht zu leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (18. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Da keine Frage kommt und mein Server irgendwie nicht erreichbar ist erstelle ganz dreist mal eine und hoffe das sich um die Zeit noch welche drann beteiligen :-)
> 
> ...



 	Lord Grayson Shadowbreaker



Also jetzt meine Frage:

Wie heißt der Vater von Varian Wrynn, dem König von Sturmwind?


----------



## klogmo (18. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt, war doch zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Vater ist der liebe Llane Wrynn


----------



## Monoecus (18. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Verdammt, war doch zu leicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoWWiki macht´s möglich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klogmo (18. Oktober 2008)

Jau, ich glaube das hat sich mitterweile rumgesprochen^^

Zur Frage: Mit wem haben sich Thralls Eltern vor ihrem trragischn Tot getroffen?

Ich weiß, wird auch wieder zu leicht sein^^


----------



## Monoecus (18. Oktober 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Jau, ich glaube das hat sich mitterweile rumgesprochen^^
> 
> Zur Frage: Mit wem haben sich Thralls Eltern vor ihrem trragischn Tot getroffen?
> 
> Ich weiß, wird auch wieder zu leicht sein^^




Orgrim Doomhammer ?


----------



## klogmo (18. Oktober 2008)

Richtig!

Die nächste Frage kann meinetwegen Morgen kommen ich geh pennen^^


----------



## wertzû (18. Oktober 2008)

wer war LEERPOYYY JENKINS!


----------



## Raheema (18. Oktober 2008)

wertzû schrieb:


> wer war LEERPOYYY JENKINS!





das sind doch die dinger aus ubrs wo man 50 in 15 sekunden töten muss (easy) ^^


----------



## Earthhorn (18. Oktober 2008)

öhm nö ... leeroy war der kerl der durch afk gehn die taktik verpennt hat und durch hineinrennen nen wipe verursacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (18. Oktober 2008)

in lbrs beim raum mit den vielen welpen deren eier durch drauftreten platzen und ne kattenreaktion auslösten. Leeroy Jenkins war afk und hatte keine ahnung und stürmte einfach rein


----------



## Shamanpower (18. Oktober 2008)

Ähm dann mal
 /push



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (18. Oktober 2008)

Da hier kaum was zu stande kommt, werd ich mal ne neue Frage setzen :

Wer hatte im Krieg der urtume den ehrenhaftesten Heldentod errungen und wie starb er ? 

Da es ziemluch viele sein könnten, sag ich mal : Ein Hauptcharakter


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Da hier kaum was zu stande kommt, werd ich mal ne neue Frage setzen :
> 
> Wer hatte im Krieg der urtume den ehrenhaftesten Heldentod errungen und wie starb er ?
> 
> Da es ziemluch viele sein könnten, sag ich mal : Ein Hauptcharakter


War das nicht Cenarius Vater der durch Archimonde starb...?


----------



## leckaeis (18. Oktober 2008)

Das schon, aber Cenraius' Vater ist kein Hauptcharakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goranos (18. Oktober 2008)

Vllt Cenarius selbst?
oder irre ich mich grad voll


----------



## Seracta (18. Oktober 2008)

Broxigar

Er fügte mit seiner Axt noch eine Kritische Wunde gegen glaub Sargeras wars zu und wurde getötet! Sein sehnsüchtiger Wunsch!

Kolrialstrazs brachte Thrall die Axt des Orks


----------



## Kr0ni (18. Oktober 2008)

Hm... Ich glaub auch dass es Cenarius selbst war der gestorben ist, aber wenn er kein Hauptcharackter war... In dem Teil der History kenn ich mich net aus xDD


----------



## leckaeis (18. Oktober 2008)

Seracta schrieb:


> Broxigar
> 
> Er fügte mit seiner Axt noch eine Kritische Wunde gegen glaub Sargeras wars zu und wurde getötet! Sein sehnsüchtiger Wunsch!
> 
> Kolrialstrazs brachte Thrall die Axt des Orks





Korrekt


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Seracta schrieb:


> Broxigar
> 
> Er fügte mit seiner Axt noch eine Kritische Wunde gegen glaub Sargeras wars zu und wurde getötet! Sein sehnsüchtiger Wunsch!
> 
> Kolrialstrazs brachte Thrall die Axt des Orks


au verreckt an den hab ich gar net gedacht..-.-'


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

Cenarius ist erst im Kampf gegen Hellscream gestorben...10.000Jahre nach seinem Vater


----------



## Twista (19. Oktober 2008)

Dann stelle ich mal die nächste Frage:

Wie, wo und warum starb Medivh Aran.


----------



## Raheema (19. Oktober 2008)

Scheitze schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich mal die nächste Frage:
> 
> Wie, wo und warum starb Medivh Aran.




das is sein vater oder `?


----------



## Nasiria (19. Oktober 2008)

Öhm... wurde er nicht in Medivh's Wahn von ihm getötet? Ort weiß ich nicht würde aber prinzipiell auf den Turm Karazhan tippen <.<


----------



## dietmax (19. Oktober 2008)

Upon merely touching the boy, a backlash of energies poured from the child, and only the combined powers of a hundred clerics and the Conjurer himself were able to properly contain him. Medivh and Nielas were locked in a magical trance for days, before, finally, they both collapsed. Nielas was dead,...

!^^

achja war in der Burg Sturmwind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twista (19. Oktober 2008)

Es geht um Medivh Aran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht um Nielas Aran ( Vater )


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

Der wurde in seinem Turm von einem Trupp Soldaten, Khadgar, Aduin Lothar und garona getötet
nachdem sie erfahren hatten dass er die orcs nach azeroth geführt hat


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (19. Oktober 2008)

Medivh wurde von Khadgar getötet, da dieser wusste, dass Medivh bessen war. Khadgar war Medivhs Schüler.
Ok neue Frage: Wie heisst der oberste Titan, und was ist dessen Funktion (bzw. Aufgabe.)


----------



## dietmax (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch zu dumm um die richtige Antwort in WoW-Wiki zu finden xD

Medivh's death was clearly described in The Last Guardian, where it is clearly established that he was slain by the three listed above—with Khadgar wielding the blade that was run through Medivh's heart (and Lothar then decapitating him). Finally, in the interlude The Last Guardian in the Eternity's End campaign in Warcraft III, Medivh is shown in a flashback being killed by human footmen. Though the captain figure in the scene could be Lothar; Khadgar and Garona are nowhere to be seen.

Das sollte es dann aber sein xD


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

ey ich war zuerst =(
aber der heißt Aman'thul er überwacht ihre schöpfungen (also die welten und die rassen die darauf leben)


----------



## Twista (19. Oktober 2008)

Rexxar-Logipriest schrieb:


> Der wurde in seinem Turm von einem Trupp Soldaten, Khadgar, Aduin Lothar und garona getötet
> nachdem sie erfahren hatten dass er die orcs nach azeroth geführt hat



Stimmt genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (19. Oktober 2008)

ok sry hab deinen post nich gesehn.
aber is ja richtig daher kannste ja jetzt ne frage stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

Kein Problem^^
Mmmh muss mir erst mal was überlegen...


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich wüsste gern die vollständigen Namen der 3 Elfen-Schwestern die alle recht bekannt im Warcraft-Universum sind
(Sie hatten auch 2Brüder, die aber meines wissens nie namendlich erwähnt werden)

Oder ist das zu schwer?
MfG Logi


----------



## dietmax (19. Oktober 2008)

ööööhm tipp wäre nice^^


----------



## Silenzz (19. Oktober 2008)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Medivh wurde von Khadgar getötet, da dieser wusste, dass Medivh bessen war. Khadgar war Medivhs Schüler.
> Ok neue Frage: Wie heisst der oberste Titan, und was ist dessen Funktion (bzw. Aufgabe.)


Glaube das ist nur tw richtig, Medivh starb, da Khadgar bemerkte das Medivh von Sargeras bessesen war, und dieser die Orks nach Azeroth geführt hat. Medivh/Sargeras wollte die Orks zu seinem Grab führen, da kein Mensch es betreten kann, damit Sargeras in seinen alten Körper schlüpfen kann. In einem verzweifeltem Kampf können Kadhgar und Anduin Lothar ihn besiegen.


----------



## Balord (19. Oktober 2008)

> Ok, ich wüsste gern die vollständigen Namen der 3 Elfen-Schwestern die alle recht bekannt im Warcraft-Universum sind



War Sylvanas nicht eine davon?


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> War Sylvanas nicht eine davon?



Jaa...
jetzt noch bitte die Namen der anderen beiden und den Nachnamen


----------



## Eagle Wraith (19. Oktober 2008)

Alleria, Sylvanas und Veressa Windrunner. Waren übrigens ganz nebenbei Hoch- und nicht Nachtelfen.


----------



## Balord (19. Oktober 2008)

Alleria, Sylvanas und Vereesa Windrunner


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

Eagle schrieb:


> Alleria, Sylvanas und Veressa Windrunner. Waren übrigens ganz nebenbei Hoch- und nicht Nachtelfen.


Richtig, ja das ist mir dann auch eingefallen^^
Du bist dran


----------



## Eagle Wraith (19. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, dann mal sehen... 

Wessen Leiche liegt seit tausenden von Jahren bei den Klingenhauer-Instanzen im Brachland rum?


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

Ähm ich glaube Agamaggan, dessen nachfahren die Stacheleber sind...


----------



## Eagle Wraith (19. Oktober 2008)

Rexxar-Logipriest schrieb:


> Ähm ich glaube Agamaggan, dessen nachfahren die Stacheleber sind...



Genau, es war Agamaggan. Du bist wieder dran.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

Oh mist >.<
Jetzt muss ich mir ja wieder was überlegen =/
Ok, Arthas hatte mal eine "romantische Beziehung", wie heißt die Dame?
Tipp: Sie gilt als die mächtigste, lebende ihrer Rasse


----------



## Maxugon (19. Oktober 2008)

Jaina Proudmoore


----------



## Maxugon (19. Oktober 2008)

Und die hat sich von ihm getrennt nachdem er in Stratholme alle Menscheng getötet hat (WC III ^^)


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (19. Oktober 2008)

Jaina Proudmoore ist richtig, aber sie haben sich schon lange vorher getrennt, weil Jaina ihrem Leben dem Studium witmen wollte oder so


----------



## Maxugon (19. Oktober 2008)

Achso ja ok ,aber war trotzdem richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,ok....

ich würde gerne die Namen wissen von den beiden Personen (1 Orc und 1 Mensch) die einen Krieg der Menschen gegen die Orcs 2 Jahre vor der eigentlich WoW Geschichte anzetteln wollten ! (Sie gehörten der brennenden Klinge an)


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

der Mensch war glaub ich Medive (oder wie er geschrieben wird) er hat das Dunkle Portal aufgemacht damit sich die menschen und orcs verbünden aber stadessen wurde es zum Krieg....

der Orc kA


----------



## Maxugon (19. Oktober 2008)

Piep falsch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , war die Story im 1. WoW Buch!


----------



## Kαιρός(Kairos) (19. Oktober 2008)

Mediw und Gul'dan aber bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

fuck^^

ne sonst ka


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

wieso  passiert nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??


----------



## JacobyVII (19. Oktober 2008)

verdammt...ich hab das buch gelesen aber die namen vergessen^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (19. Oktober 2008)

ork: Burx
mensch: Kristoff, Kämmerer von Jaina Proudmoore


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> ork: Burx
> mensch: Kristoff, Kämerer von Jaina Proudmoore




genau wollte ich auch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DD


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

nagut dann mache ich mal ne frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also:

Wer hat die Geißel erschaffen??
Und wer war der, der die Geißel in Lordaeron ausgebreitet hat???


----------



## Silenzz (19. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> nagut dann mache ich mal ne frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kil'Jaeden hat Nerzhul zum Lich-king gemacht, dieser hat dann die Geißel erschaffen.
Arhtas/Kel'Thuzad


----------



## Oogieboogie (19. Oktober 2008)

also erstens bist nicht su dran sondern ich, sobald der erstller die richtigkeit meiner frage bestätigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erschaffer der geißel: Ner'zhul
verbreiter: Kel'Thuzad

allerdings haben Vahrimatras, Mal'Ganis und der Dritte von den Nathrezim (war das Detheroc?) Ner'zhull erschaffen


----------



## Silenzz (19. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> also erstens bist nicht su dran sondern ich, sobald der erstller die richtigkeit meiner frage bestätigt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


o.O warum bisten du dran..? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst..?


----------



## Oogieboogie (19. Oktober 2008)

und hier mal einfach meine frage: wer hat die brennende klinge erschaffen und angeführt?


----------



## Oogieboogie (19. Oktober 2008)

weil eig ich und nicht Ren3gade die frage beantwortet hab darf ich frage stellen, nicht Ren3gade


----------



## Silenzz (19. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> weil eig ich und nicht Ren3gade die frage beantwortet hab darf ich frage stellen, nicht Ren3gade


*hüstel* Tante Edith ftw *hüstel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Brennende Klinge ist eine Gruppierung im 1ten WoW Buch Angeführt von dem Dämon Zmoldor, dieser hat sie auch erschaffen oder..?
Ausserdem haste 40mins nichts geschrieben o.O


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> o.O warum bisten du dran..? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst..?




also 

1. weil niemand mehr antwortete
2. weil niemand mehr antwortete
3. deshalb habe ich ne neue Frage gemacht......


mitdenken bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> weil eig ich und nicht Ren3gade die frage beantwortet hab darf ich frage stellen, nicht Ren3gade




und wieso haste dann keine Frage gestellt cO????!!!!



/Edith: siehste du antwortest nicht also sag nicht das du ne frage stellst omfg....


----------



## DirtyCrow (19. Oktober 2008)

Streitet ned rum, stellt ma irgendwer ne Frage, mein Server is down^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Kil'Jaeden hat Nerzhul zum Lich-king gemacht, dieser hat dann die Geißel erschaffen.
> Arhtas/Kel'Thuzad




achja und


Richtöööööög!^^


----------



## klogmo (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich bitte auch alle die antworten mal darum, wenn ihr schon die Antworten von WoWWiki holt, dann macht net einfach Copy + Paste sondern lest euch zumindest den jeweiligen Beitrag durch undschreibt dann die Antwort selbst.

Ich meine so ein bisschen Englisch sollte man ja doch können, vorallem wenn mans liest :/


----------



## Riearlo (19. Oktober 2008)

na los neue frage xD


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn er net antwortet dann macht eben ein anderer eine frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riearlo (19. Oktober 2008)

Los gogo ^^


----------



## Estren (19. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Bruder von welchem Zwerg ist auf welcher Insel und wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Estren schrieb:


> Welcher Bruder von welchem Zwerg ist auf welcher Insel und wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hää? wie jetzt??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (19. Oktober 2008)

Da ist ein Zwerg. Der hat einen Bruder. Dieser Bruder ist aus einem bestimmten Grund auf eine/n Insel/Kontinent gefahren aus einem bestimmten Grund.

Glaub mit Kontinent hab ich zuviel verraten...


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

oha ja du hast zu vile verraten^^

glaube Muradin Bronzebart.

weil er wollte eine Expedition in Nordend machen doch leider hat er Arthas getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja - aber soweit ich weiß ist er mit Arthas da hingegangen um Ner'zhul zu verfolgen, und als er Arthas davon abbringen wollte hat Arthas ihn "entlassen"


----------



## Estren (19. Oktober 2008)

Also, neues Rätsel^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

^^

ok mom kurz überlegen...


Wie wurde Sylvanas zu einer Banshee??


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> ok mom kurz überlegen...
> 
> ...


arthas hat sie getötet und danach wiedererweckt als eine banshee


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

neue frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

war meins denn richtig?


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

richtig neue frage 


keks du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> war meins denn richtig?



jo


sry für doppelpost >.<


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

mein schon   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

was ist der oshugun in wircklichkeit(der große felsen in nagrand)?


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

Puuuuhhhhhh


----------



## Dexter2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> was ist der oshugun in wircklichkeit(der große felsen in nagrand)?




das war ein raum schiff von den naarus/ und Velen kam damit nach scherbenwelt


----------



## Eagle Wraith (19. Oktober 2008)

Ein interdimensionales Schiff der Naaru.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> das war ein raum schiff von den naarus/ und Velen kam damit nach scherbenwelt


richtig


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

ne das war festung der stürme. nur kael thas hat es für sich beansprucht un exodar is übrigens en teil davon wie mechanar oder bota 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein ich zumindest


----------



## Dexter2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

Wie ist Alexandros Mograine/Der Aschenbringer   gestorben


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> ne das war festung der stürme. nur kael thas hat es für sich beansprucht un exodar is übrigens en teil davon wie mechanar oder bota
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lies das buch aufstieg der horde da steht drin das es das raumschiff der naaru ist mit den die draenei in draenor angekommen sind.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> Wie ist Alexandros Mograine/Der Aschenbringer   gestorben


sein sohn hat ihn getötet.


----------



## Eagle Wraith (19. Oktober 2008)

Sein Sohn (Renault Mograine) hat ihn mit seinem eigenen Schwert erschlagen, nachdem Alexandros durch das tagelange Kämpfen mit den Untoten ermüdet war.


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

sein sohn hat ihn getötet das war highlord morgraine der zurzeit noch einer der vier reiter ist er hat dann den ashbringer genommen und verdorben


----------



## Dexter2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> sein sohn hat ihn getötet.



richtissshhhh


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> Wie ist Alexandros Mograine/Der Aschenbringer   gestorben




davon hab ich keine ahnung................................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

ok welcher clan der orcs hat den ersten angriff unter dem befehl von ner zhul auf die draenei ausgeführt?


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

hmmm


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

das war der schattenhammer clan unter führung von gul dan glaub ich


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> das war der schattenhammer clan unter führung von gul dan glaub ich


falsch


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Ren3gaid

Schau auf www.wowwiki.com nach oder guck dir Tales of the Past 3 an.
Sind gerade die beiden besten Möglichkeiten die mir einfallen um das ganze ohne viel suchen auf nen aktuellen Storystand zu bekommen.


----------



## Dexter2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

die zerschmetterte hand ?


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> die zerschmetterte hand ?


falsch^^


----------



## Dexter2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

welchen angrif meinst du den auf den menschen oder den dreanei


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> welchen angrif meinst du den auf den menschen oder den dreanei


der erste angriff auf die draenei in der scherbenwelt


----------



## Dexter2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

sonst würd ich sagen wenn auf dreanei Die frostwolfe  durotarn und doomhammer


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Ren3gaid
> 
> Schau auf www.wowwiki.com nach oder guck dir Tales of the Past 3 an.
> Sind gerade die beiden besten Möglichkeiten die mir einfallen um das ganze ohne viel suchen auf nen aktuellen Storystand zu bekommen.





wowwiki gucke ich net die lösungen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ich bin kein schummler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





achja Hojo??  wann machste dein Comic weiter??


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> sonst würd ich sagen wenn auf dreanei Die frostwolfe  durotarn und doomhammer


die frostwölfe waren es auch nicht


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

vllt der Blackrockclan???


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> vllt der Blackrockclan???


richtig!


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Ren3gaid

Naja, die Frage wegen dem Ashbringer wurde doch schon beantwortet und wenn dich die ganze Story interessiert ist das eben die beste Möglichkeit das gesammelt nachzulesen, dass wollte ich damit sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Comic mache ich weiter wenn der Mapviewer mit der aktuellen WoW Version läuft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Frage

Öh, ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher... *denk* .. wars der Shadowmoon Clan ? *gerade mal sein wc2 handbuch auspack*


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

@Ren3gaid   das is der schattenhammer-clan is ja ber leider falsch


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> @Ren3gaid   das is der schattenhammer-clan is ja ber leider falsch


blackrock=schwarzfels-clan


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

ich meine den Schwarzfelsclan.... nicht den Schattenhammer clan


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

@Ren3gaid    im schwarzfels ist der schattenhammer-clan da gibts kein schwarzfels clan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

war gestern noch ubrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> @Ren3gaid    im schwarzfels ist der schattenhammer-clan da gibts kein schwarzfels clan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin gerade dabei das buch zulesen und da steht das der schwarzfels-clan den ersten angriff ausgeübt hat und wenn ich richtig liege ist der schattenhammer clan doch der clan den gul dan gegründet hat als er ner zhul als geistiges oberhaupt verdrängt hat (durch kil jaedens hilfe) und das war nach dem ersten angriff.


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

bitte neue frage.


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

also was nun? o.o


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> also was nun? o.o


du machst neue frage


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

oh cool

wieso wurde Burg Stormgarde aufgegeben? also wieso haben die menschen die burg verlassen und wieso is die so kaputt???


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> oh cool
> 
> wieso wurde Burg Stormgarde aufgegeben? also wieso haben die menschen die burg verlassen und wieso is die so kaputt???


weil sie sich die burg mit dem syndikat geteilt hatten und die dann rebelliert hatten?


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

Die menschen haben sie nicht verlassen sondern die oger,das sydikat un die "menschen" haben sich die burg geteilt kämpfen aber immer noch um die ganze burg . kaputt ist sie so weil sie sich halt darin bekämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-zay (19. Oktober 2008)

Also falls das noch wer lesen sollte ich stell einfach mal ne frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So weg von Geschichte ab in Gegenwart:
Auf welchem neuen Kontinent wird die Schlacht in der WoW weitergehen udn welche fraktion wird vermutlich, unabhängig von Horde, Allianz, der Geißel und den frien Völkern (Goblins usw.) in den Kampg eingreifen?


----------



## Derigon (19. Oktober 2008)

Stromgarde, bzw das Reich von Arathor war lange das größte Menschenreich, doch dann begann der Fall. Lordaeron und Stormwind warben über die zeit eine große Menge an Siedlern und Bürgern ab.
Doch ging es noch weiter. Arathor war das Bollwerk der Menschen in den Trollkriegen. Mehr als einmal stand das Reich vor dem Untergang gegenüber der Masse an Trollen, doch richteten sie sich wieder auf. Doch dann kam die Horde und der vollkommene untergang des Reiches Arathor. Die Trollkriege hatten das Reich zu sehr geschwächt um der Horde noch gegenwehr leisten zu können. Und von der Geisel wollen wir gar nicht erst reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

> Die menschen haben sie nicht verlassen sondern die oger,das sydikat un die "menschen" haben sich die burg geteilt kämpfen aber immer noch um die ganze burg . kaputt ist sie so weil sie sich halt darin bekämpfen



oh sry da hab ich wohl was verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zur neuen frage:

1. Nordend
2. Totesritter


----------



## x-zay (19. Oktober 2008)

war das jetzt ne antwort? xD zumindest liest noch wer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

wolln wa erstmal die erste frage klarstellen bevor wir ne neue stelln ???


----------



## x-zay (19. Oktober 2008)

1. Richtig
2. Falsch: Nach der eröffnungs Questreihe wird er sich dem Vol entsprechend Horde oder Allianz anschließen.


----------



## Dunedin (19. Oktober 2008)

Nordend und die Apotheker dingens da


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

könnten wir nicht mal die aktuelle frage abhandeln bevor wir jetzt mit dieser in den raum geschmissenen frage weitermachen?


----------



## x-zay (19. Oktober 2008)

Jo die apotheker Vereinigung bzw. ein teil der verlassenen, ich glaube u.a. Varimathrass


----------



## Dunedin (19. Oktober 2008)

Jo der Varimrathas macht sich ja glaub ich in den kampf gegen horde und allianz siehe Lichking Vid


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Jo der Varimrathas macht sich ja glaub ich in den kampf gegen horde und allianz siehe Lichking Vid


und zum schluss wird er doch noch getötet von thrall und sylvanas war das nicht so?


----------



## Dunedin (19. Oktober 2008)

ICh glaube dass das noch nicht passiert ist da dieses Video die Zukunft zeigt oder?


----------



## x-zay (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ja, wie auch alle anderen gerade, in der Zukunft geschrieben oder?


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> ICh glaube dass das noch nicht passiert ist da dieses Video die Zukunft zeigt oder?


das zeigt nicht die zukunft es zeigt das was nach einer questreihe passiert danach sieht man wie alle nur noch fliehen und alexstraza vor der eiskrone sitzt die musste dann ansprechen um das video zusehen dann musste den helm von saurfang junior zu saurfang bring der gibt dir ein quets nach og zugehen und mit thrall zusprechen wenn man da ankommt sieht man überall lager der verlassenen und bei thrall steht sylvanas da kriegste dann ein quest wo du die beiden nach uc bringen sollst und da soll dann varimathras sterben.also zumindest wenn WotLK rauskommt wird es keine zukunft mehr sein.


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

neue frage!!!!ftw


----------



## x-zay (19. Oktober 2008)

So nächste Frage pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

wer is denn jetzt dran?


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

ka


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

ich mach einfach ma 


wer war der kriegshäuptling der horde bevor thrall es wurde??


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> ich mach einfach ma
> 
> 
> wer war der kriegshäuptling der horde bevor thrall es wurde??


es gab keinen da thrall ja reintheoretisch die horde gründete sonst würde ich sagen durotan


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

falsch durotan war der anführer der frostwölfe vor drek thar  sein grab is im alterac unter dem fels von durotan (wie der name schon sagt)


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Ogrim Doomhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (19. Oktober 2008)

Durotan.


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

@Hojo richtig!!!!   orgrim doomhammer war auch der der gul dan tötete


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

du bist dran Hojo


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

*grübel* *grübel* *grübel*

Welchem Klan gehört der Oger Cho'gall an bzw. gehörte ?

EDIT:

Habs was blöde gestellt, welchen Klan führt bzw. führte er an ?
So ist besser.

Sorry !


----------



## anadol/zuluhed (19. Oktober 2008)

Twillight's Hammer Clan
Mach weiter wer will


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

hm


----------



## Kr0ni (19. Oktober 2008)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> @Hojo richtig!!!!   orgrim doomhammer war auch der der gul dan tötete



Ja das ist zwar richtig, aber Orgrim Doomhammer war nicht der früher Anführer der Horde. Er war ein Freund von Thrall's Eltern, und Thrall selbst wurde Herrscher über die Hauptstadt der Orks, nannte sie zu ehren Doomhammers Orgrimmar und hat die "Horde" gegründet, bzw. dafür gesorgt dass sich die Rassen miteinander verbünden. (Soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Das ging schneller als erwartet. XD


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Kr0ni

Aber , wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege, wurde zu Zeiten von Warcraft 2 also beim zweiten Krieg, schon die Bezeichnung "Horde" benutzt.
Ebenso wie die Blackhand Söhne eben die "Dunkle Horde" gegründet haben welche aus den Klans besteht die sich nicht mit der neuen "Horde" anfreunden konnten.


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

@Kr0ni    doch guck ins warcraft buch steht alles drin   das kam in warcraft II:Tides of Darkness bis warcraft III:Reign of Chaos vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0ni (19. Oktober 2008)

Blabla im ersten Buch steht schonmal garnichts davon, da steht noch nichtmal was von ner Horde und da war Doomhammer schon längst tot Oo Also in "Der Tag des Drachen"


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

so dann ma wer die nächste frage !!!


----------



## Eyatrian (19. Oktober 2008)

M-D-M-D-?-?-?

wie sollte diese reihe sinnvoll fortgesertzt werden ?


----------



## Kr0ni (19. Oktober 2008)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> so dann ma wer die nächste frage !!!




Hm dann stell ich eine... Wo ichs grad vom ersten Buch hatte glech mal ne Frage dadraus: Wohin sollte Veeresa Windrunner den Magier Rhonin während seinem geheimen Auftrag begleiten? (Ich will nur wissen wohin sie ihn EIGENTLICH begleiten sollte, nicht wo beide am Ende waren... )


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2008)

Dalaran???


----------



## Kr0ni (19. Oktober 2008)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> Dalaran???



Nein ^^

edit: die Stadt gibt es glaub ich nichtmehr in WoW, wenn dann nur als zerstörte Stadt ohne quests, etc.


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Stratholme??
Stormgarde?
Scholomance??
Die Runinen von Alterac??
Durnholde?
Burg Schattenfang??^^


----------



## Kr0ni (19. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> Stratholme??
> Stormgarde?
> Scholomance??
> Die Runinen von Alterac??
> ...




Is des so schwer?? 2 Weitere Tipps: Die Stadt hatte nen Hafen, und wurde von den Orks überrant.


----------



## StormofDoom (19. Oktober 2008)

also

erster Kriegshäuptling der Horde war Schwarzfaust
Zweiter war Orgrimm Doomhammer
Dritter war/ist Thrall


@Kr0ni war das nich Grim Batol?


----------



## Knödelfrau (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube es war South Shore oder?


----------



## Zero-X (19. Oktober 2008)

Grim Batol


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Hasic war die Hafenstadt

Frage:

Wie heißen Bruder und Schwester von Neltharaku und wo findet man sie?


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Hasic war die Hafenstadt





wo is hasic??


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> wo is hasic??




WO Hasic sein würde ist relativ wayne, die Frage war "Wo sollte Rhonin hingebracht werden" und die Antwort darauf ist Hasic...
Würde aber vermuten das es irgendwo in der nähe von Southshore sein müsste...

Es wäre aber auch möglich das es in Gilneas liegt


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

ok gogo neue frage!!!!!


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Hasic war die Hafenstadt
> 
> Frage:
> 
> Wie heißen Bruder und Schwester von Neltharaku und wo findet man sie?




Selfquote 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainar93 (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Wie heißen Bruder und Schwester von Neltharaku und wo findet man sie?



sind das nicht onyxia und nefarian in onyxias hort und pechschwingenhort oder verwechsel ich das jeztz mit den kindern ?


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

treffer ^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

ihr stellt fragen die ich net kenne und beantworten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainar93 (19. Oktober 2008)

was meine antwort stimmt?
sch***e
mhh was einfaches
wer war der erste todesritter ?


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Teron Gorefiend


----------



## Rainar93 (19. Oktober 2008)

richtig


----------



## snowstorm (19. Oktober 2008)

hogger!


----------



## Rainar93 (19. Oktober 2008)

xD


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißt der Halbgott den Grom Hellscream nach der zweiten Verderbniss (Verderbung?) durch Mannoroth erschlagen hat?


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Halbgott den Grom Hellscream nach der zweiten Verderbniss (Verderbung?) durch Mannoroth erschlagen hat?


cenarius


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> cenarius


Treffer, war aber auch verdammt leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

welche farben hatten die kristalle die durotan velen beim treffen vor dem oshugun abgenommen hatte?


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich so an den Oshu'Gun denke würd ich ja auf weiß tippen ^^


----------



## Arkoras (19. Oktober 2008)

Farbe oder Namen? Ich mein welche Farbe die hatten? o.O

Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere Rot und Gelb, das Buch war auch gut geschrieben find ich^^


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Farbe oder Namen? Ich mein welche Farbe die hatten? o.O
> 
> Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere Rot und Gelb


richtig


----------



## Arkoras (19. Oktober 2008)

Ok:

Also, warum ist es schlauer, wenn man Lokholar den Eislord einen Spieler töten lässt und dem Spieler nicht selbst den Todesstoß versetzt?


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ok:
> 
> Also, warum ist es schlauer, wenn man Lokholar den Eislord einen Spieler töten lässt und dem Spieler nicht selbst den Todesstoß versetzt?


Weil das Dreckvieh mit jedem kill größer und stärker wird


----------



## Arkoras (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Weil das Dreckvieh mit jedem kill größer und stärker wird



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist in der World of Warcraft doppelt vertreten (also der gleiche Name für zwei verschiedene Wesen)


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Wer ist in der World of Warcraft doppelt vertreten (also der gleiche Name für zwei verschiedene Wesen)


hakkar


----------



## Arkoras (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Wer ist in der World of Warcraft doppelt vertreten (also der gleiche Name für zwei verschiedene Wesen)



Hakkar


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

bin ich jetzt?


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> hakkar


treffer
ich muss mir das nächste mal was besseres ausdenken


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

wer war der oberste schamane des frostwolf-clans bevor es drek thar wurde?


----------



## Arkoras (19. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> wer war der oberste schamane des frostwolf-clans bevor es drek thar wurde?



Thralls Eltern, dann Thrall und dann eben Drek'Thar


----------



## StormofDoom (19. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Thralls Eltern, dann Thrall und dann eben Drek'Thar



falsch

"Mutter" Kashur, dann Drek'Thar


----------



## Arkoras (19. Oktober 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> "Mutter" Kashur, dann Drek'Thar



a) aber Thralls Eltern bzw er selbst waren doch die Anführer der Frostwölfe?! Es gibt sogar ein Grab im AV...
b) Na toll, jetzt hast du die Antwort verraten...


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> "Mutter" Kashur, dann Drek'Thar


richtig.sorry war eben essen konnte deswegen nix dazu schreiben.


----------



## StormofDoom (19. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> a) aber Thralls Eltern bzw er selbst waren doch die Anführer der Frostwölfe?! Es gibt sogar ein Grab im AV...
> b) Na toll, jetzt hast du die Antwort verraten...



a) Anführer =! oberster Schamane 

b) wie antwort verraten oO

neue frage: 

Wer ist der "neue" Sonnenbrunnen?


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> a) Anführer =! oberster Schamane
> 
> b) wie antwort verraten oO


ich glaube er dachte du wärest ich


----------



## Zero-X (19. Oktober 2008)

avena die menschen frau


----------



## Satyr0000 (19. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Thralls Eltern, dann Thrall und dann eben Drek'Thar



Drek´thar war schon vor Thrall da


----------



## Zero-X (19. Oktober 2008)

anveena sorry


----------



## Satyr0000 (19. Oktober 2008)

Edit:sorry doppelpost


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

neue frage?


----------



## Zero-X (19. Oktober 2008)

ka wer muss stellen


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2008)

Zero-X schrieb:


> ka wer muss stellen


mach du du hast als einzigster eben ne antwort gegeben


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Zero-X schrieb:


> ka wer muss stellen


du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (19. Oktober 2008)

Wo waren die Gnome beim zweiten großen Krieg und warum haben sie nicht teilgenommen im Kampf gegen die Dämonen(W III + tft)


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Wo waren die Gnome beim zweiten großen Krieg und warum haben sie nicht teilgenommen im Kampf gegen die Dämonen(W III + tft)


Weil sie Trogg-Probleme hatten?


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Wo waren die Gnome beim zweiten großen Krieg und warum haben sie nicht teilgenommen im Kampf gegen die Dämonen(W III + tft)




öhm.... glaube weil die Gnomen noch nicht zur Allianz gehörten???
 und unbekannt waren??


oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Satyr0000 (19. Oktober 2008)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Wo waren die Gnome beim zweiten großen Krieg und warum haben sie nicht teilgenommen im Kampf gegen die Dämonen(W III + tft)




Waren da nicht die Probleme mit Gnomeregan?


----------



## Zero-X (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Weil sie Trogg-Probleme hatten?




Kann man so sagen egal mach weiter


----------



## DunCrow (19. Oktober 2008)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Wo waren die Gnome beim zweiten großen Krieg und warum haben sie nicht teilgenommen im Kampf gegen die Dämonen(W III + tft)



Die haben nicht ins Gameplay-Konzept gepasst.

Aber diese komischen Menschen-Grenadiere, das waren ein Gnom und ein Zwerg glaub ich^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Die haben nicht ins Gameplay-Konzept gepasst.
> 
> Aber diese komischen Menschen-Grenadiere, das waren ein Gnom und ein Zwerg glaub ich^^



1. Das sind Mörser truppen^^
2. das sind 2 Zwerge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (19. Oktober 2008)

weil sie zu dem moment aus gnomeregan vertrieben wurden, und auf dem weg nach IF waren. unterwegs sind ihnen die zwergischen truppen begegnet, und der urururopa von magni hat dem urururopa vom gnomenboss gesagt, sie seien herzlichen willkommen, und er wäre froh,m wenn die beiden mal ein bierchen trinken gehen könnten. 2 jahre später kam dann der ururopa von magni, Mara T. Ohn  zum urururopa vom gnomenboss und sagte ihm: mein vater... Was? ... Mein vater, er fiel...nein??... Im morgengrauen des letzten tages... da ist schrecklich... Das ist es, aber: er gab mir etwas mit.  Er gibt dem urururopa vom gnomenboss eine pergamentrolle. dankbar nimmt der urururopa vom gnomenboss die rolle an sich, und muss mit ansehen, wie der zwergenboss vor seinen füssen ebenfalls stirbt.  Der urururopa vom gnomenboss benennt die strecke, die der ururopa von magni zurückgelegt hat, nach diesem: marathon.

der gnomenboss überlegt lange: soll er die rolle lesen, oder dme sohn vom ururopa geben. er gibt sie dem uropa von magni, er heisst Hasse R. Öder. dieserr öffnet die pergamentrolle, welche das rezept für das leckere IF bier enthält. 
Hasse R.Öder gründet eine brauerei, ratet mal wie sie heisst:

genau, Hasse, the R.Öder experience. 

er wird zum bier-baron.

ich bin etwas vom thema abgeschwankt, aber ich denke, die ersten sätze sind die lösung des rätsels.

MfG und schönen abend noch 

beneko


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Welche der ZG-Bosse musste man töten um Hakkar (in ZG) angreifen zu können


----------



## Kr0ni (19. Oktober 2008)

Schwierig... Ich weiss nich genau welche, aber ich glaub es müssen hauptsächlich die Hohepriester sein.


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

High Priestess Jeklik
High Priest Venoxis
High Priestess Mar'li
High Priest Thekal
High Priestess Arlokk

Alles Priester die für einen der vielen Schutzgötter der Trolle stehen.


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> High Priestess Jeklik
> High Priest Venoxis
> High Priestess Mar'li
> High Priest Thekal
> ...


Da ich von müssen geredet habt... Nein


----------



## Derigon (19. Oktober 2008)

Angreifbar ist Hakkar jederzeit, er ist nur stärker wenn die priester noch leben


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Ach musste, ups, sorry. 
Mein Fehler, die Damen und Herren dort oben konnte man aber musste nicht, stimmt.
*denk* *denk* *denk* *denk*


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> in lbrs beim raum mit den vielen welpen deren eier durch drauftreten platzen und ne kattenreaktion auslösten. Leeroy Jenkins war afk und hatte keine ahnung und stürmte einfach rein



Das war UBRS nicht LBRS. Dazu muss man sagen das UBRS eigentlich LBRS ist nur durch eine Tür getrennt aber da es kein Instanz-Portal ist (extra Instanz-Portal) ist es eigentlich die gleiche Ini, weiss aber auch fast keine sau^^
Eine eingenstehende Instanz wäre es wenn wie in BRD man nach MC kommt oder auch UBRS (LBRS) nach BWL kommen kann.
d[-.-]b


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Angreifbar ist Hakkar jederzeit, er ist nur stärker wenn die priester noch leben


jop, you are next 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Welche der ZG-Bosse musste man töten um Hakkar (in ZG) angreifen zu können



Keine man kann direckt zu ihm. Auf 60 nicht zu entfehlen aber auf 70 Rockt das^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Derigon (19. Oktober 2008)

Aus was bezog die "Dämonenscheibe" ihre Macht?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

Aus einer Schuppe von jedem Drachenaspket. (Auser dem schwarzen)
d[-.-]b


----------



## Krazi (19. Oktober 2008)

hmmm vllt. von chucknorris apfelbaum? xD


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Aus was bezog die "Dämonenscheibe" ihre Macht?


Die Drachenaspekte selbst (außer Deathwing) gaben ihr einen Teil ihrer Macht


----------



## Krazi (19. Oktober 2008)

hmmm vllt. von chucknorris apfelbaum? xD


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Aus was bezog die "Dämonenscheibe" ihre Macht?


aus den essenzen von allen drachen (glaub außer den schwarzen)


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja da ich als erster die antwort hate und mir nix besseres einfällt.
Wer hat die Dämonenscheibe hergestellt und wozu hat er dies getahn???
d[-.-]b


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Naja da ich als erster die antwort hate und mir nix besseres einfällt.
> Wer hat die Dämonenscheibe hergestellt und wozu hat er dies getahn???
> d[-.-]b



Deathwing um die welt herschaft zu übernemen oO? 
ich glaube um die welt von allen lebewesen zu "befreien"


----------



## Gaoyiski (19. Oktober 2008)

wo ist das passiert ?^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k36mur54zWA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

claasic schrieb:


> Deathwing um die welt herschaft zu übernemen oO?
> ich glaube um die welt von allen lebe wesen zu "befreien"



Der erste teil ist richtig der 2 nur halb. Die Weltherschaft war nicht der eigentliche grund für die Erschafung der Dämonenscheibe.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

Gaoyiski schrieb:


> wo ist das passiert ?^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k36mur54zWA
> 
> ...



Bestimmt nicht in China^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Der erste teil ist richtig der 2 nur halb. Die Weltherschaft war nicht der eigentliche grund für die Erschafung der Dämonenscheibe.
> d[-.-]b


Naja, der vorgeschobene Grund war die Bekämpfung der Brennenden Legion

aber die Herrschaft über die Drachen wollte er von anfang an


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Der erste teil ist richtig der 2 nur halb. Die Weltherschaft war nicht der eigentliche grund für die Erschafung der Dämonenscheibe.
> d[-.-]b



"der wahnsinnig gewordene Deathwing (der andere name ist mit grad nicht bekannt) hat die Dämmonenscheibe erschaffen um den brunnen der ewigkeit zu zerstören und die alten göter zu befreien ...

so sollte es richtig sein hab die text stelle im buch grad nicht gefunden ...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Naja, der vorgeschobene Grund war die Bekämpfung der Brennenden Legion
> 
> aber die Herrschaft über die Drachen wollte er von anfang an



Also das erste ist das was bei dem voher als 2 falsch war aber nein er wollte nicht die Herschafft von anfang an.
Die Brennednde Legion wollte er bekämpfen würde dan aber wahnsinig und ist übergelaufen ab da wollte er Herscher werden.
Aber ich lasse deins mal als Richtig geälten da jetzt sowieso aus 2 Post die richtige lösung zusammen kommt^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

claasic schrieb:


> "der wahnsinnig gewordene Deathwing (der andere name ist mit grad nicht bekannt) hat die Dämmonenscheibe erschaffen um den brunnen der ewigkeit zu zerstören und die alten göter zu befreien ...
> 
> so sollte es richtig sein hab die text stelle im buch grad nicht gefunden ...



So nein nicht um die Götter zu befrein sondern um Sagaras dran zu hindern in die Welt zu kommen (Azaroth)
d[-.-]b


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

>.> naja fast xD


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißen die Elementar-Götter?


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

Baron Glutarr, Avalanchion, Prinzessin Tempestria, Der Windhäscher .... die? 
wenn es andere  sind kp xD^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Wie heißen die Elementar-Götter?



Also Ragnaros war soviel ich weiss keiner.
Wobei bei der frage mir direckt 2 Quest einfallen wo mehrare verschieden Elementare als Götter bezeichnet wurden nur kenne ich jetzt keins was als DAS Feuerelementar Gott oder so genannt wurde.
d[-.-]b


----------



## dcdplaya (19. Oktober 2008)

SLYFER OBELISK UND RAR^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Also Ragnaros war soviel ich weiss keiner.
> Wobei bei der frage mir direckt 2 Quest einfallen wo mehrare verschieden Elementare als Götter bezeichnet wurden nur kenne ich jetzt keins was als DAS Feuerelementar Gott oder so genannt wurde.
> d[-.-]b


Doch, ich meine Ragnaros und kollegen (werden soweit ich weiß als Götter verehrt)

Ok, Tante Edith meint ich sollte nach den "Elemental Lords" fragen und nicht versuchen es nett zu übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolomatico (19. Oktober 2008)

dcdplaya schrieb:


> SLYFER OBELISK UND RAR^^
> [/q
> 
> waren das nicht die götter bei yu-gi-oh?


----------



## BlauBaschBube (19. Oktober 2008)

dcdplaya schrieb:


> SLYFER OBELISK UND RAR^^
> [/q
> 
> waren das nicht die götter bei yu-gi-oh?
> ...


----------



## dcdplaya (19. Oktober 2008)

ja waren sie versuch war es wert ^^


----------



## lolomatico (19. Oktober 2008)

die kamen mir bekannt vor als dcdplaya sie erwähnt hat


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Doch, ich meine Ragnaros und kollegen (werden soweit ich weiß als Götter verehrt)
> 
> Ok, Tante Edith meint ich sollte nach den "Elemental Lords" fragen und nicht versuchen es nett zu übersetzen
> 
> ...



Ok dan haben wir zum eine Raggi dan Thunder und wer noch?^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Vier Stück sinds, 3 sind meines Wissens schon aktiv in WoW vorgekommen, der vierte ist mir persöhnlich noch net übern weg gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Werden jetzt nur die gesucht die Ingame anzutreffen sind oder alle die mit Ragnaros auf einer Stufe stehen ?


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Es werden die vier Elemental Lords (was ich mit Elementar Götter übersetzen würde) gesucht
Das Ragnaros der Feuer-Gott ist sollte klar sein, nun fehlen uns noch Luft, Wasser und Erde...


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

Ragnaros the Firelord (feuer elementar) 
Therazane the Stonemother (erd elementar) 
Al'Akir the Windlord (luft elementar) 
Neptulon the Tidehunter (wasser elementar)

die müüssten es sein


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Gut gut, dann kommt hier meine Antwort:

Ragnaros <- Feuer

Al'Akir <- Wind

Therazane <- Erde ( Ich mag keine Erdgötter, seit ich damals in ,äh , Maraudon war stelle ich die mir fastalle wie die Prinzessin vor.. ~_~ )

Neptulon <- Wasser ( Seinen Zorn werde ich mir demnächst noch aufhlasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Man könnte ja jetzt noch solche Gestalten wie Murmur dazuzählen, aber ich denke mal die fallen , wenn überhaupt, eher unter Nebenlords.


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

claasic schrieb:


> Ragnaros the Firelord (feuer elementar)
> Therazane the Stonemother (erd elementar)
> Al'Akir the Windlord (luft elementar)
> Neptulon the Tidehunter (wasser elementar)
> ...


Haleluja, ein Treffer ^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (19. Oktober 2008)

Ragnaros, Therazane, Al'Akir und Neptulon

btw: sry dass da nix mehr kam ich musste wech

so und nun meine frage: wer war der sohn von Al'Akir?

/edith  mist zu spät =)


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> Ragnaros, Therazane, Al'Akir und Neptulon
> 
> btw: sry dass da nix mehr kam ich musste wech
> 
> ...


Antwort ist Thunderaan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

da ich jetz mit frage dran bin kommt jetz mal was sehr leichtes da mir grad nix einfällt :::
Wann und warum ist der Blaue Drachen Aspekt Malygos in dem wahnsin verfallen.


----------



## Racios (19. Oktober 2008)

claasic schrieb:


> da ich jetz mit frage dran bin kommt jetz mal was sehr leichtes da mir grad nix einfällt :::
> Wann und warum ist der Blaue Drachen Aspekt Malygos in den wahnsin gefallen.



Als er die Nachricht erfuhr, dass Deathwing Großteil des Blauen Drachenschwarms vernichtet hatte.


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Als er die Nachricht erfuhr, dass Deathwing Großteil des Blauen Drachenschwarms vernichtet hatte.


zum teil richtig und falsch^^


----------



## Occasus (19. Oktober 2008)

12:30 weil nichts zum Essen gab ^^


Ne er wurde verrückt weil sein ganzer Schwarm fast vernichtet worden ist. Wann weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Aber war das nicht der Krieg der Ahnen?

Damn zu langsam.


Wurde er von "Deathwing" verwirrt?


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> 12:30 weil nichts zum Essen gab ^^
> 
> 
> Ne er wurde verrückt weil sein ganzer Schwarm fast vernichted worden ist. Wann weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Aber war das nicht der Krieg der Ahnen?
> ...


richtig war in krieg der ahnen ^^


----------



## jagerr (19. Oktober 2008)

Es war im Krieg der Ahnen^^
Ich werde mir jetzt da du noch nichts gepostet hast selbst die freiheit nehmen was zu fragen....


Wer war der erste Todesritter den es je gab,und wie entstand er?


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

Occasus 
is dran da Racios antwort 1. unvollständig war und 2. war malygos da bei wo sein fast sein gesammter schwarm "gekillt" worden is


----------



## MagicDarrok (19. Oktober 2008)

Teron Gorefiend
Todesritter wurde er wenn mich net alles täuscht durch Gul'dan (glaube durch ein Massaker an den karabor-Klerikern)


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

jagerr schrieb:


> Es war im Krieg der Ahnen^^
> Ich werde mir jetzt da du noch nichts gepostet hast selbst die freiheit nehmen was zu fragen....
> 
> 
> Wer war der erste Todesritter den es je gab,und wie entstand er?


Teron Blutschatten müsste der erste dk sein aber ist neben sächlich da Occasus dran is^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (19. Oktober 2008)

öhm jägerr da war aber jemand schneller das weisst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wi wärs mit warten bis der fragende sagt das es richtig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daronos (19. Oktober 2008)

neues rätsel gogogogo^^


----------



## claasic (19. Oktober 2008)

Occasus gogo.


----------



## Sypher (20. Oktober 2008)

Bin zwar nicht Occasus aber egal:

Aus wie vielen Leuten haben sich die Tirisfalen zusammengesetzt?


----------



## Ren3gaid (20. Oktober 2008)

Was wie kapiere ich net :O


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Occasus aber egal:
> 
> Aus wie vielen Leuten haben sich die Tirisfalen zusammengesetzt?


waren das nicht 6?2 elfen 3menschen und 1 gnom


----------



## Reshakus (20. Oktober 2008)

7 waren es meines wissens


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Oktober 2008)

Reshakus schrieb:


> 7 waren es meines wissens


7 könntens auch gewesen sein ich weiß aber auch nicht ob der fragensteller den wächter von tirisfal mit einbezieht weil der ja sozusagen zu dem rat dazugehörte


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (20. Oktober 2008)

claasic schrieb:


> richtig war in krieg der ahnen ^^



Krieg der Ahnen ist nur ein Buch Titel aber keine zeit zone in wow.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Keksemacher (21. Oktober 2008)

wie wärs mit einer neuen frage?


----------



## Reshakus (21. Oktober 2008)

Von wem wurde Thrall zum Gladiator ausgebildet während seiner Gefangenschaft in Durnholde?


----------



## Oogieboogie (21. Oktober 2008)

von Schwarzmeer? vorname entfallen =)

/edit Der heißt Aedelas Schwarzmeer (Blackmoor)

und da ich mal einfach davon ausgeh, dass  das richtig ist, kommt hier meine frage:

wer war zum zeitpunkt des auszuges der orcs von lordaeron anführer der dunkelspeertrolle?


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

zul´jin(->Waldtrolle)?! oder war es der, der mit thrall gegen die murlocs kämpfte sen´jin?

Tante Edith schreit, das Sen´jin Thrall und der "neuen" Horde half!
Tante Edith Kommt nochmal reingestürmt und schreit, das Sen`jin dabei draufging.


----------



## Reshakus (22. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> von Schwarzmeer? vorname entfallen =)
> 
> /edit Der heißt Aedelas Schwarzmeer (Blackmoor)
> 
> ...


Falsch es war ein Seargant von Schwarzmeer doch wie hieß er das ist meine Frage. Sonst wäre es doch viel zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (22. Oktober 2008)

Aedelas Blackmoor (schwarzmeer) bildete ihn aus. (Aedelas Blackmoore, der oberste Aufseher der Internierungslager, wachte in seiner Gefängnisfestung Durnholde über die gefangenen Orcs. Einem bestimmten Orc galt sein besonderes Interesse: dem Waisenkind, das er fast achtzehn Jahre zuvor gefunden hatte. Blackmoore hatte den jungen Orc als seinen Lieblingssklaven aufgezogen und ihm den Namen Thrall gegeben. Blackmoore brachte dem Orc alles über Taktik, Philosophie und Kampf bei. Thrall wurde sogar zum Gladiator ausgebildet. Die ganze Zeit über versuchte der verderbte Aufseher aus dem Orc eine lebende Waffe zu machen. thralls geschichte
und das is auch so, kann mir keiner was anderes erzählen XD


----------



## Schleppel (22. Oktober 2008)

stimmt
+

und zu den Trollen, nein.
Es war Vol'jin (der in og steht) der sohn von Senjin


----------



## Hojo (22. Oktober 2008)

Also seine Frage ist ja:
"wer war zum zeitpunkt des auszuges der orcs von lordaeron anführer der dunkelspeertrolle?"

Das war Sen´jin, welcher dann verstorben ist und die Macht an seinen Sohn Vol´jin übertragen hat.
Ich würde also sagen das die richtige Antwort schon Sen´jin ist weil die Orcs zum Zeitpunkt seines Todes ja gerade unterwegs waren von Lorderon nach Kalimdor.

Zu´jin , der Anführer der Waldtrolle und sowas wie eine Heldenfigur aller Trollstämme, bis auf die die z.b. Hakkar folgen, hat ja leider sein Ende gefunden in Zul´Aman. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben Teron Gorefiend einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere aus Warcraft 2 die, meiner Meinung nach, nicht völlig ausgenutzt wurden dadurch das sie einfach nur Bosse in einem Dungeon wurden.
Was hätte man nicht alles machen können mit dem Rückkehr des großn Zul´jin. >.<
Gut, schlecht war das ganze natürlich nicht, das er der Horde den Krieg erklärt weil die sich mehr oder wneiger freiwillig mit den dreckigen Blutelfen verbündet haben, aber dennoch etwas enttäuschend wenn man bedenkt wie groß das Mysterium um den Charakter war/ist.


----------



## Schleppel (22. Oktober 2008)

> Neben Teron Gorefiend einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere aus Warcraft 2 die, meiner Meinung nach, nicht völlig ausgenutzt wurden dadurch das sie einfach nur Bosse in einem Dungeon wurden.
> Was hätte man nicht alles machen können mit dem Rückkehr des großn Zul´jin.



yess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so schaut das nämlich aus *nick* wc2 war überhaupt story technisch der hammer^^hach das waren zeiten
--------------------
ja wie ihr wollt mit den Trollen^^ soll sonst wer weitermachen, aber zeitlich ist die geschichte sehr....so oder so zu betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(edit: oder mhhh.er hat wohl nich ohne grund den Zeitounkt genau beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

(falls länger nix weiter geht: Wo lag Stratholme bevor es vollkommen zerstört und an der heutigen Stelle neu aufgebaut wurde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme mir mal die Freiheit weiter zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine Einfache Frage: Wer war "Aman'Thul"?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

ICh bin mir nicht sicher aber wars nicht der ANführer des Paehntons oder wie das hies? Also der Anführer der Titanen


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> ICh bin mir nicht sicher aber wars nicht der ANführer des Paehntons oder wie das hies? Also der Anführer der Titanen



tritsch-disch^^
du bisst!


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> ICh bin mir nicht sicher aber wars nicht der ANführer des Paehntons oder wie das hies? Also der Anführer der Titanen


richtig mach weiter


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

YaY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wen beschwor Than Thaurissan kurz vor seinem Untergang?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> YaY
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ragnaros?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ragnaros?



Korrekt!


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

dann mach ich mal was ganz einfach wer hat den ersten kriegshäuptling der horde getötet?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> dann mach ich mal was ganz einfach wer hat den ersten kriegshäuptling der horde getötet?



Ogrim Schicksalshammer^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Ogrim Schicksalshammer^^


richtig aber er heißt Orgrim^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Wer bildete Jaina Proudmoore zur Magierin aus?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Wer bildete Jaina Proudmoore zur Magierin aus?


antonidas


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> richtig aber er heißt Orgrim^^



O ja haste Recht Tippfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Antonidas ist RICHTIG


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> richtig aber er heißt Orgrim^^



O ja haste Recht Tippfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Antonidas ist RICHTIG


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

wer war der erste orc der von mannoroths blut getrunken hat?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

War das Grom Hellscrem/Höllschrei?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

richtig grom war es.


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> War das Grom Hellscrem/Höllschrei?


guter freund von ogrim und auch später von thrall

wer war der erste orc der von mannoroths blut getrunken hat?
grom


----------



## zergerus (22. Oktober 2008)

kacke >.< immer zu lahm


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

argh dachte das waren 2 fragen^^

hab das war mit wer verwechselt


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt mal was schweres aus Warcraft 3:

Wie hiessen die 3 Nathrezim/Schreckenslords gegen die Sylvanas kämpfte um Lorderon zu erobern


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

tichondrius und ähh
balnazzar und variamathras


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> tichondrius und ähh



nö tichondrius hatte mit Sylvanas nix zu tun^^


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> nö tichondrius hatte mit Sylvanas nix zu tun^^


mist^^
mir fallen nur sonst keine ein

dann eben malganis anstatt tichondrius^^

ich bekomms noch erraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Der letzte ist auch ziemlich unbekannt^^

Mal'ganis auch falsch^^


Balnazzar und Varimathras sind richtig


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Varimathras Mal'ganis Tichondrius Balnazzar mehr kenn ich net^^


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was schweres aus Warcraft 3:
> 
> Wie hiessen die 3 Nathrezim/Schreckenslords gegen die Sylvanas kämpfte um Lorderon zu erobern




Balnazaar,Detheroc und Varimathras


Wer war Atiesh?


----------



## zergerus (22. Oktober 2008)

Anetheron, Tichondirus und Mal'ganis?


----------



## zergerus (22. Oktober 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> Anetheron, Tichondirus und Mal'ganis?



edit: scheisse -.-


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Varimathras, Balnazzar und Detheroc

Lg Daylan


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Balnazaar,Detheroc und Varimathras
> 
> 
> Wer war Atiesh?


ein helfer von sargeras den man in strath mit dem stab atiesh beschwören kann


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Balnazaar,Detheroc und Varimathras
> 
> 
> Wer war Atiesh?



RICHTIG!

hmm Atiesh schon mal gehört...


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Wer war Atiesh?




Atiesh "war" die Hand Sargeras, er war Teil der Atiesh Questreihe und man musste ihn in Stratholme töten.

Lg Daylan


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Daylan schrieb:


> Atiesh "war" die Hand Sargeras, er war Teil der Atiesh Questreihe und man musste ihn in Stratholme töten.
> 
> Lg Daylan


und er kann ne lagendary waffe droppen


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

Du böser böser Mensch du!!

Immer bin ich zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schande über dein Haupt =)


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Daylan schrieb:


> Du böser böser Mensch du!!
> 
> Immer bin ich zu langsam
> 
> ...


*einen eimer schande holt und rüberkippt*


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> einen eimer schande holt und rüberkippt



Dann stell wenigstens eine neue Frage!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Daylan schrieb:


> Dann stell wenigstens eine neue Frage!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er hat noch net gesagt das ich recht hab


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Richtig Atiesh war ein Dämonenlord des Sargeras



Nächste Frage?


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Richtig Atiesh war ein Dämonenlord des Sargeras
> 
> 
> 
> Nächste Frage?


jaja unterwegs


warum wurde illidan für 10k jahre innen knast geschickt?


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> jaja unterwegs
> 
> 
> warum wurde illidan für 10k jahre innen knast geschickt?



Weil er einen neuen Eternal Well auf Hyjal errrichtete und sich Ashara der Königin der Hochgeborenen anschloss ?! ..


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> jaja unterwegs
> 
> 
> warum wurde illidan für 10k jahre innen knast geschickt?




Er erschuf den 2. Brunnen der Ewigkeit

Was ist die natürliche hautfarbe von Orks?
(was besseres fällt mir grad nicht ein)


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Er hatte Phiolen mit dem Wasser des Brunnens der Ewigkeit gesammelt und vor der Zerstörung bewart


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Mist grün


----------



## Scabandari (22. Oktober 2008)

So, neues Rätsel:
Wem wurde im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes südlich von Dun'Garok eine Grabstätte errichtet?


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Er erschuf den 2. Brunnen der Ewigkeit
> 
> Was ist die natürliche hautfarbe von Orks?
> (was besseres fällt mir grad nicht ein)


der andere war schneller!




Scabandari schrieb:


> So, neues Rätsel:
> Wem wurde im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes südlich von Dun'Garok eine Grabstätte errichtet?


du hast nichtmal geantwortet^^


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich war wohl vor dir ... ?!

Need Rechtsspruch, wer war erster ? ^^


----------



## zergerus (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Er erschuf den 2. Brunnen der Ewigkeit
> 
> Was ist die natürliche hautfarbe von Orks?
> (was besseres fällt mir grad nicht ein)




Die ursprüngliche Hautfarbe aller Orcs waren Brauntöne unterschiedlicher Schattierungen


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

Juhuu!

Wer war Tirion Fordring =) ?

Lg Daylan


----------



## Scabandari (22. Oktober 2008)

Scabandari schrieb:


> So, neues Rätsel:
> Wem wurde im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes südlich von Dun'Garok eine Grabstätte errichtet?



noch mal wegen UP


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Daylan schrieb:


> Ich war wohl vor dir ... ?!
> 
> Need Rechtsspruch, wer war erster ? ^^




Du^^
ich habs blos nicht gesehen und deswegen eine neue Frage gestellt


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

der war mal pala wurde aber rausgeworfen und wird mit wotlk neuer silberne hand anführer


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

Bzw. : Wer ist Tirion Fordring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?!


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Einer der ersten 5 Ritter der Silbernen Hand.


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> der war mal pala wurde aber rausgeworfen und wird mit wotlk neuer silberne hand anführer




Genau, wenn du mir jetz noch sagen kannst warum er rausgeworfen wurde bekommst du 100 Gummipunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Daylan schrieb:


> Bzw. : Wer ist Tirion Fordring
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm

glaub der rettete nen orc kp zumindest iwas mit hordler gerettet


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Daylan schrieb:


> Genau, wenn du mir jetz noch sagen kannst warum er rausgeworfen wurde bekommst du 100 Gummipunkte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er hat Eitrigg dem Orc geholfen!


----------



## wizady (22. Oktober 2008)

Daylan schrieb:


> Genau, wenn du mir jetz noch sagen kannst warum er rausgeworfen wurde bekommst du 100 Gummipunkte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weil er bei der Verteidigung von seiner heimatstadt irgentwas verbotenes gemacht hat, glaub den scarlet crusade zu hilfe geholt hat


----------



## Daylan (22. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Er hat Eitrigg dem Orc geholfen!




Ok, ihr seid gut .. Nächste Frage bitte !! =)


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja wer hatte es denn jetzt richtig?


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Wen rettete Tirion im 2. Krieg?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

ich würd kronas sagen er hat als erstes geschrieben das er einen orc geholfen hat.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Wen rettete Tirion im 2. Krieg?



Uther LIchtbringer

Wie wärs wenn der Fragensteller immer sagt wers richtig hatte bevor jemand ne frage stellt?


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ich würd kronas sagen er hat als erstes geschrieben das er einen orc geholfen hat.


sowas wird hier nicht mehr annerkannt man muss hier wohl alle details kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw post 900


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> sowas wird hier nicht mehr annerkannt man muss hier wohl alle details kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GZ^^


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Stellt jetz jemand eine Frage?



ich warte...


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Na, weiss es keiner?^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Stellt jetz jemand eine Frage?
> 
> 
> 
> ich warte...



Wars nicht Uther?


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Wars nicht Uther?



Nein, es war nicht Uther


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Nein, es war nicht Uther



Steht aber in sonem Buch^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Nein, es war nicht Uther



Steht aber in sonem Buch^^


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm, in meiner Quelle rettet er jemand anders

Edit: Bezüglich Uther ---> Uther the Lightbringer performed a ceremony to strip Tirion of his powers and sent him home to gather some supplies.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Hm, in meiner Quelle rettet er jemand anders




Was ist den deine Quelle?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Was ist den deine Quelle??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So dann lös ichs mal auf, es war Highlord Mograine, den er im 2. Krieg rettete.

Meine Quelle ist WOWWiki.com

Edit: Buhmann stell mal die nächste Frage


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

so wer ist dann jetzt dran?


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> so wer ist dann jetzt dran?



Buuuuhman soll


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Gut

Wie hiess Arthas Vater mit vollem Namen?


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> Wie hiess Arthas Vater mit vollem Namen?


terenas menethil war das doch


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> Wie hiess Arthas Vater mit vollem Namen?



Terenas Menethil II


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> terenas menethil war das doch



Genau^^


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Genau^^


mhkay
was passierte als aegwynn sargeras -scheinbar- getötet hatte?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mhkay
> was passierte als aegwynn sargeras -scheinbar- getötet hatte?


sargeras hat sich in aegwynns mutterleib/sohn eingepflänzt also sargeras geist.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mhkay
> was passierte als aegwynn sargeras -scheinbar- getötet hatte?



Sargeras schloss sich in ihrem Körper ein und ging dann auf Medivh über

Mist 2ter-.-


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> sargeras hat sich in aegwynns mutterleib/sohn eingepflänzt also sargeras geist.


Keksemacher trifft meine Frage kritisch für 1,05 Schaden.
Meine Frage stirbt.
Keksemacher ist nun dran.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Wer war der einzigste orc schamane der nicht zum hexenmeister geworden ist während gul dan und schwarzfaust das sagen hatten?


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

ogrim?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ogrim?


nein


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wer war der einzigste orc schamane der nicht zum hexenmeister geworden ist während gul dan und schwarzfaust das sagen hatten?



Durotan vom Frostwolfclan


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wer war der einzigste orc schamane der nicht zum hexenmeister geworden ist während gul dan und schwarzfaust das sagen hatten?



Durotan vom Frostwolfclan


----------



## Reshakus (22. Oktober 2008)

Redtim schrieb:


> Aedelas Blackmoor (schwarzmeer) bildete ihn aus. (Aedelas Blackmoore, der oberste Aufseher der Internierungslager, wachte in seiner Gefängnisfestung Durnholde über die gefangenen Orcs. Einem bestimmten Orc galt sein besonderes Interesse: dem Waisenkind, das er fast achtzehn Jahre zuvor gefunden hatte. Blackmoore hatte den jungen Orc als seinen Lieblingssklaven aufgezogen und ihm den Namen Thrall gegeben. Blackmoore brachte dem Orc alles über Taktik, Philosophie und Kampf bei. Thrall wurde sogar zum Gladiator ausgebildet. Die ganze Zeit über versuchte der verderbte Aufseher aus dem Orc eine lebende Waffe zu machen. thralls geschichte
> und das is auch so, kann mir keiner was anderes erzählen XD


nein es war ein Seargent von Blackmoore -.- es war ein Zwerg . ahhh liest die bücher ihr habt alle keine ahnung.


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Durotan vom Frostwolfclan


durotan war doch nicht mal ein schamane oder?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> durotan war doch nicht mal ein schamane oder?



ich glaube schon thrall ist doch auch einer, oder?


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wer war der einzigste orc schamane der nicht zum hexenmeister geworden ist während gul dan und schwarzfaust das sagen hatten?




Drek´tar?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> ich glaube schon thrall ist doch auch einer, oder?


thrall ist sogar einer der mächtigsten der schamanen aber durotan war doch einfach nur häuptling der frostwölfe und kein schamane.


----------



## Hinack (22. Oktober 2008)

erm ich glaub das war drek'thar...


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> erm ich glaub das war drek'thar...


nein drek thar war es auch nicht.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Drek´tar?



Ich bin mir ziemlichsicher es war Drek'thar der hat dann ja Thrall auch trainiert


----------



## Hinack (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> nein drek thar war es auch nicht.


wieso das denn nich?? oO der is doch schamane, ist kein hexenmeister, lebte zur selben zeit und lebt heute noch , wer solls denn sonst sein?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlichsicher es war Drek'thar der hat dann ja Thrall auch trainiert


drek thar war ein schamane wurde aber unter der herrschafft von gul dan und schwarzfaust zum hexenmeister ausgebildet


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Oder halt Ner'zhul der ist ja nur Lichking geworden und kein Hexenmeister^^


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> nein drek thar war es auch nicht.





stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---> http://www.wowwiki.com/Shaman


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

hier ist die textstelle aus dem buch:
........ war selbst Häuptling,Oberhaupt des Dragonmaw-Clans.Er war zudem Schamane,sogar der einzige, der der Horde erhalten geblieben ist.

EDIT: Ner`zhul war zu der Zeit nur ein verkümmertes Wesen,da er Kil`jaeden betrogen hat.


----------



## Hinack (22. Oktober 2008)

Dann müsste es zuluhed sein


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> hier ist die textstelle aus dem buch:
> ........ war selbst Häuptling,Oberhaupt des Dragonmaw-Clans.Er war zudem Schamane,sogar der einzige, der der Horde erhalten geblieben ist.
> 
> EDIT: Ner`zhul war zu der Zeit nur ein verkümmertes Wesen,da er Kil`jaeden betrogen hat.


 Stimmt nicht Ner'zhul wurde erst nach dem Fall der HOrde bestraft also nach Gul'dans Herrschaft^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Dann müsste es zuluhed sein


RICHTIG!!!!!!!


----------



## Hinack (22. Oktober 2008)

Hmm nungut, dann jetzt meine frage : Wie hieß der Ork, der beauftragt wurde, mit Broxigar nach der Anomalie zu suchen, die Broxigar dann in die Vergangenheit schickte?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht Ner'zhul wurde erst nach dem Fall der HOrde bestraft also nach Gul'dans Herrschaft^^


Da muss ich widersprechen.Als Ner`zhul in den Oshugun ging um die Ahnen nach Rat zufragen sah er endlich die wircklichen Ahnen und keine Illusion von Kil`jaeden.Sie sagten ihm das ihm nicht mehr zuhelfen sei.Gul`dan ist seinem Meister gefolgt und hat somit alles mitbekommen.Diese Informationen gab Gul'dan an Kil'jaeden weiter dieser beraubte Ner'zhul sofort seiner Kräfte so das dieser nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst war.Somit wurde dann Gul'dan der oberste Diener von Kil'jaeden auf Draenor und regierte durch seine Marionette Schwarzfaust die Horde


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Hmm nungut, dann jetzt meine frage : Wie hieß der Ork, der beauftragt wurde, mit Broxigar nach der Anomalie zu suchen, die Broxigar dann in die Vergangenheit schickte?




Gaskal


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen.Als Ner`zhul in den Oshugun ging um die Ahnen nach Rat zufragen sah er endlich die wircklichen Ahnen und keine Illusion von Kil`jaeden.Sie sagten ihm das ihm nicht mehr zuhelfen sei.Gul`dan ist seinem Meister gefolgt und hat somit alles mitbekommen.Diese Informationen gab Gul'dan an Kil'jaeden weiter dieser beraubte Ner'zhul sofort seiner Kräfte so das dieser nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst war.Somit wurde dann Gul'dan der oberste Diener von Kil'jaeden auf Draenor und regierte durch seine Marionette Schwarzfaust die Horde



ja aber damals lebte er noch von kiljaeden wurde er erst später verkrüppelt^^


----------



## Hinack (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Gaskal


richtig


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> ja aber damals lebte er noch von kiljaeden wurde er erst später verkrüppelt^^


indem ihm seine Macht genommen wurde war er schon verkrüppelt lies dir mal das buch "Der Aufsiteg der Horde " durch da wird die Situation mit Ner'zhul geschildert.Und was da mit Ner'zhul geschehen ist war um einiges schlimmer als das was Kil'jaeden noch alles mit ihm gemacht hat.In dem Sinne wurde er schon gestraft bevor dies alles geschah.


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Welchen Nathrezim tötete Varimathras?




Dunkle Grüße DeSatyr


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Welchen Nathrezim tötete Varimathras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


balnazzar


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Welchen Nathrezim tötete Varimathras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Balnazzar


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Balnazzar






Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

detheroc?oder so ähnlich weiß nich mehr genau wie der geschrieben wird


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Garithos

Edit: Ok vergiss es der war kein Nathrezim ^^


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Garithos



Falsch,der war ein Mensch


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Falsch,der war ein Mensch



Habs schon editet ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

meines wissens ist balnazar aber der einzigste den er getötet hat zum beweis seiner loyalität gegenüber sylvanas.


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> meines wissens ist balnazar aber der einzigste den er getötet hat zum beweis seiner loyalität gegenüber sylvanas.





Hehehehe....Falsch


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Hehehehe....Falsch



Ich meine auch das er nur Balnazzar gekillt hatte oder zumindest als erstes . Detheroc wurde von Sylvanas gekillt


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Soll ichs auflösen?



:-)


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

und die anderen die mir bekannt sind sind dalvengry der von kael und vashy getötet wurde und tichondrius der von illidan erledigt wurde

Edit:Mal'ganis auch noch der von Arthas niedergestreckt wurde


----------



## Dunedin (22. Oktober 2008)

AUs WoWWiki: Varimathras was reluctant to break the nathrezim code that they must never slay one of their own. However, he valued his own life above all else, and with no further hesitation brutally "killed" Balnazzar.

Also wars Balnazzar...


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Jupp


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> AUs WoWWiki: Varimathras was reluctant to break the nathrezim code that they must never slay one of their own. However, he valued his own life above all else, and with no further hesitation brutally "killed" Balnazzar.
> 
> Also wars Balnazzar...




Nein les mal weiter....Balnazaar lebt noch

Antwort:keinen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
okay das war fies


möge Rätsel stellen wer will


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt, das wollt ich eigtl als erstes schreiben^^ Hab mich aber net getraut xD


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

So nochmal eben zu Balnazzar

Since Balnazzar still lives in World of Warcraft, *the question has been raised as to whether or not Varimathras truly killed him or if he has been somehow resurrected*. It is hinted in Horde Player's Guide, that Varimathras is still loyal to the Legion and *knows of his brother's faked death*, and that they may have concocted some grand scheme to manipulate the Forsaken and bring them back into their fold.


----------



## Dunedin (22. Oktober 2008)

Nenne die drei vergessenen Helden aus Der Krieg der Ahnen Trilogy: Die Quelle der Ewigkeit?


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> So nochmal eben zu Balnazzar
> 
> Since Balnazzar still lives in World of Warcraft, *the question has been raised as to whether or not Varimathras truly killed him or if he has been somehow resurrected*. It is hinted in Horde Player's Guide, that Varimathras is still loyal to the Legion and *knows of his brother's faked death*, and that they may have concocted some grand scheme to manipulate the Forsaken and bring them back into their fold.



Aus dem letzten Teil schließe ich das sie es inszeniert haben...

Stell ein neues Rätsel


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Nenne die drei vergessenen Helden aus Der Krieg der Ahnen Trilogy: Die Quelle der Ewigkeit?




Broxigar,Ronon und der Drache *Korialstrasz*  bzw Krasus


----------



## Dunedin (22. Oktober 2008)

Da liest wohl einer gern^^

Stell deine Frage


----------



## wizady (22. Oktober 2008)

Gaskal, krassus und rohin (oder wie dieser magier lehring hieß, der typ aus dem tag des drachen halt)


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Broxigar,Ronon und der Drache Kor...



Meinst du Broxigar, Rhonin und Korialstrasz?


----------



## BleaKill (22. Oktober 2008)

Frage?^^


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Meinst du Broxigar, Rhonin und Korialstrasz?


Ja

Was war für die Beschwörung von Archimonde notwendig?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Was war für die Beschwörung von Archimonde notwendig?


das buch von medivh?


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> das buch von medivh?




jup


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

hmm...auf welche art wurde medivh getötet?


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> hmm...auf welche art wurde medivh getötet?



von einigen Soldaten der Allianz getötet,während er in Trance war?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

ich meine ob er zum beispiel von einem feuerball verkockelt wurd oder ihm ein schwert durch den bauc gerammt wurde oder was auch immer.


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

kopf ab dank audin lothar, champ der allianz, oder?
hab ich recht? JA!!!^^
frage kommt bald
muss erst überlegen


----------



## Dunedin (22. Oktober 2008)

War das net das Schwert von Khadgar dass ihn tötete...


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> kopf ab dank audin lothar, champ der allianz, oder?
> hab ich recht? JA!!!^^
> frage kommt bald
> muss erst überlegen


jaja hast recht^^


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ich meine ob er zum beispiel von einem feuerball verkockelt wurd oder ihm ein schwert durch den bauc gerammt wurde oder was auch immer.



Khadgar stieß ihm ein Schwert ins Herz


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ZITAT(Exzelsor @ 22.10.2008, 18:43) *
> kopf ab dank audin lothar, champ der allianz, oder?
> hab ich recht? JA!!!^^
> frage kommt bald
> ...




Wow Wiki sagt aberuring the battle with Medivh, Khadgar—magically aged by Medivh's spellwork—held Lothar's blade to the Guardian's chest, and finally *ran it through Medivh's heart*.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2008)

von lothar ,wobei er selber darum bat um nicht nochmehr zu zerstoeren (weil ja saregas in ihm drinnen war)


zu spaet -.-


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Khadgar stieß ihm ein Schwert ins Herz


das mit dem kopf ab stimmt schon hab ich heute erst gelesen.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Aus WoWwiki

Medivh's death is unique in that it has been experienced by players in at least three different ways. In the original Warcraft game, the player had to enter his lair and slay him. His lair was filled with summoned and cave beings: Skeletons, scorpions, fire elementals and daemons. Lothar, Khadgar, and Garona are all absent. Medivh's death was clearly described in The Last Guardian, where it is clearly established that he was slain by the three listed above—with Khadgar wielding the blade that was run through Medivh's heart (and Lothar then decapitating him). Finally, in the interlude The Last Guardian in the Eternity's End campaign in Warcraft III, Medivh is shown in a flashback being killed by human footmen. Though the captain figure in the scene could be Lothar; Khadgar and Garona are nowhere to be seen. 

In Tides of Darkness its explained that Lothar was with Garona, Khadgar and a handful of men when they defeated Medivh, perhaps combining all three versions.[13] 

In WoW its possible to allow Medivh to be killed by infinite dragonflight in the Black Morass, initiating a special comment. 

also isses unklar


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Wow Wiki sagt aberuring the battle with Medivh, Khadgar—magically aged by Medivh's spellwork—held Lothar's blade to the Guardian's chest, and finally *ran it through Medivh's heart*.


das buch sagt aber was anderes.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

stellt jemand ne neue Frage?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

"Khadgar hatte einen tödlichen Angriff gegen seinen Meister geführt.Doch es war Lothar gewesen,der seinem ehemaligen Freund den Kopf abschlug.Den Kopf,den er in ihrer Jugendzeit so oft verteidigt hatte,damals,als er,Medivh und LLane noch Freunde und Gefährten gewesen waren." Quelleas Buch "Im Strom der Dunkelheit"


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> "Khadgar hatte einen tödlichen Angriff gegen seinen Meister geführt.Doch es war Lothar gewesen,der seinem ehemaligen Freun den Kopf abschlug.Den kopf,den er in ihrer Jugendzeit so oft verteidigt hatte,damals,als er,Medivh und LLane noch Freunde und Gefährten gewesen waren." Quelleas Buch "Im Strom der Dunkelheit"




ok ich glaubs euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> ok ich glaubs euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wizady (22. Oktober 2008)

ich könnte gleich mal im letzten wächter nachschaun was da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder ist stellt einfach eine neue frage


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FRagt jetzt einer was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> FRagt jetzt einer was?
> ...




Wer denn?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Der der fragt^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2008)

ich ^^


also... 
wer bildete thrall am meisten aus im kampf bevor er ausbrach und wie waren seine eigerschaften?


----------



## wizady (22. Oktober 2008)

orgrim doomhammer? Loyial?
ach ne des war sein vater verdammt


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich ^^
> 
> 
> also...
> wer bildete thrall am meisten aus im kampf bevor er ausbrach und wie waren seine eigerschaften?



Also Aedelas Schwarzmoor und ´Thrall war GLadiator


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2008)

hmmm...nein

/edit die eigenschaften dieser person die thrall den kampf lehrte.
VOR dem ausbruch aus dem lager


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißt der schöpfer der titanen?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

ungeklärt ob die nen schöpfer hatten

EDIT: evtl das Chaos?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Wie heißt der schöpfer der titanen?


sind die titanen nicht die schöpfer allen lebens in azeroth usw.?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2008)

hey eine frage ist offen


----------



## Satyr0000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> sind die titanen nicht die schöpfer allen lebens in azeroth usw.?




ja aber welcher genau?



so binetz erstmal die nächsten stunden awy


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> ja aber welcher genau?


aman'thul


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

@dragon1 keiner kennt die antwort auf deine Frage^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Wird schon richtig sein, stellste ne neue Frage *Keksemacher*?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Wird schon richtig sein, stellste ne neue Frage *Keksemacher*?


lol ok warum sieht khadgar aüsserlich so alt aus obwohl er es gar nicht ist in wircklichkeit?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> lol ok warum sieht khadgar aüsserlich so alt aus obwohl er es gar nicht ist in wircklichkeit?



weil er durch Medivhs Magie alterte oder so ähnlich?^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> weil er durch Medivhs Magie alterte oder so ähnlich?^^


richtig


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Woher kamen die Oger ursprünglich?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2008)

antwort auf meine frage:
der namenlose sergant der ihn im schwertkampf und taktik unterrichtete,und ihm buecher gab.
er war einer von denen,die thralls gute seite formten und hatte immer ein ohrring.
thrall lies ihn nach dem zerstoeren der gefangenlager als anfuehrer in burg duronholde.

siehe buch der lord der clans


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Woher kamen die Oger ursprünglich?


meinste aus welcher welt? wenn ja war das nicht draenor?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> meinste aus welcher welt? wenn ja war das nicht draenor?



jop is korrekt


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

wie hießen die kinder von kriegshäuptling schwarzfaust?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Rend und Griselda oder so...


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Rend und Griselda oder so...


rend griselda und???


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> rend griselda und???



ich kenn nur die beiden^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

rend giesela und maim


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> ich kenn nur die beiden^^


es gibt aber noch jemanden^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> rend giesela und maim


richtig

Edit:griselda heißt sie


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

so, meine frage: wie hieß der letzte von alextraszas gefährten, der in gefangenschaft starb?

hoffe es is ne schwere frage^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Das "Lied der Aegwynn" Hatte eine zusätzliche Bedeutung, welche war es?

EDIT:Hö ? Ich dachte ich wäre dran?


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Tyrannastraz kurz Tyrann


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Das "Lied der Aegwynn" Hatte eine zusätzliche Bedeutung, welche war es?
> 
> EDIT:Hö ? Ich dachte ich wäre dran?



biste auch


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

code der wächter der tirisfalen, war die bedeutung des liedes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weis es eben alles^^

edit: in welchem städchen spielte die ssouthparkfolge von wow?
nur in einem, aber welchem


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> code der wächter der tirisfalen, war die bedeutung des liedes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rischtög
Und was war mit meiner Antwort auf deine Frage? ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Das "Lied der Aegwynn" Hatte eine zusätzliche Bedeutung, welche war es?
> 
> EDIT:Hö ? Ich dachte ich wäre dran?


eig bist du auch dran bloss er hat vorhin eine meiner fragen richtig beantwortet und hat geschrieben frage kommt gleich und anscheind is sie nun endlich da^^


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Rischtög
> Und was war mit meiner Antwort auf deine Frage? ^^


auch richtig
aber jezz wieder meine frage, oben, die mit southpark^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Goldhain


----------



## Hawaiitroll (22. Oktober 2008)

Goldhain /Goldshire ?

mist: zu langsam -.-


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Was sagt der Untote Alchemist Putress am Wrathgate nachdem sie begonnen haben das Schlachtfeld zu Bombadieren?

Wer das Vid nicht kennt: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OQzuyMv2CyQ
EDIT WARTET NEHMT DAS UNTERE !
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kzEf8D9Rle0&...feature=related 
auf Englisch klingts besser ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Was sagt der Untote Alchemist Putress am Wrathgate nachdem sie begonnen haben das Schlachtfeld zu Bombadieren?
> 
> Wer das Vid nicht kennt: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OQzuyMv2CyQ
> EDIT WARTET NEHMT DAS UNTERE !
> ...


tod den lebenden und tod den toten oder so ähnlich


----------



## Zer0X (22. Oktober 2008)

Tod der Geißel.... und Tod den Lebenden...

Hab aber kein bock auf ne Frage xD


----------



## Hawaiitroll (22. Oktober 2008)

Kampf der Geißel, Kampf den Lebenden ? 

(kommt aus meiner Erinnerung ^^)


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

DEATH TO THE SCOURGE AND DEATH TO THE LIVING !

Ich liebe den Satz ! ^^


----------



## Hawaiitroll (22. Oktober 2008)

und wer stellt jetzt, wenn er nicht will ? Oo


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre für: IMMER DER DER FRAGT ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT meint, ich bin dann auch mal Raus GN8


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

was und wie viel davon kippte der verräter in den see, wo der baum des lebens steht/stand?

ein bisschen umständlich, aber nur für kenner, hoff ich^^
edit: gute nacht sypher


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

3 Phiolen mit Wasser aus dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Eine 4e hatte er noch wurde dann aber Gehindert, Illidan war der Veräter.


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> 3 Phiolen mit Wasser aus dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Eine 4e hatte er noch wurde dann aber Gehindert, Illidan war der Veräter.


was ich mich erinnere warens drei gesmt, wo er zwei reingekippt hat, oder?
kann auch sein, dass ich mich irre, is schon lange her, dass ich es gelesen habe...


edit: wieso bist du immer noch da????
-.-


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Tja die Antwort MUSSTE ich noch vorher reißen....öhm frage....hm.....
...
was einfaches....

aus wie vielen Leuten setzt sich der Orden der Tirisfalen zusammen?

EDIT: bin ja schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Tja die Antwort MUSSTE ich noch vorher reißen....öhm frage....hm.....
> ...
> was einfaches....
> 
> aus wie vielen Leuten setzt sich der Orden der Tirisfalen zusammen?


du bist gut. willst die namen aller?
und von neuzeit,oder anfang?^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

ist die frage nicht schonmal gestellt worden?


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich will die Anzahl der Leute die in dem Orden der Tirisfalen waren....die hat sich nie geändert, sie wurden nur durch andere Ersetzt.

@Keksmacher: Ich denke, du verstehst, wenn ich keine Lust habe 139 Seiten durchzulesen ^^


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

och fuck, hab das buch letztens erst gelesen, waren das 8?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

waren es nicht 6?

Edit:I-wie habe ich in Erinnerung das die Frage das mal davor auch von dir gestellt wurde^^


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ich will die Anzahl der Leute die in dem Orden der Tirisfalen waren....die hat sich nie geändert, sie wurden nur durch andere Ersetzt.



aber es is einer weniger als am anfang -> weil wächter selber is tot^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (22. Oktober 2008)

goldene mitte also 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Stäbchen schrieb:


> och fuck, hab das buch letztens erst gelesen, waren das 8?



Jau waren es 7 im Orden und der Wächter selbst

Und Exzelsor: Da ist der Orden dann Komplett kaputt daher kann man das auslassen ^^

SO! Verdammte Hacke ich bin jetzt aber ECHT weg! NACHT!


----------



## Racios (22. Oktober 2008)

6 Wächter und 1 Pro-Wächter.


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

ich darf?! freu


----------



## Racios (22. Oktober 2008)

Stäbchen schrieb:


> ich darf?! freu



Jopp, *freu*


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

los, stell, damit ich wieder stellen kann^^


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

fällt nix besseres ein, wie heißt der schamenen älteste des frost-wolf.clans?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Stäbchen schrieb:


> fällt nix besseres ein, wie heißt der schamenen älteste des frost-wolf.clans?


drek'thar


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Drek´thar

Edit Exzelsor, ich dachte du wolltest ne Frage stellen?


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

korrekte du darfst


----------



## Racios (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> drek'thar



Drekki und lebt im Alteractal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

keksemacher darf


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

ähm was wurde beim dunklen portal in der scherbenwelt geopfert bevor dieses sich zum ersten mal öffnete?


----------



## Racios (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ähm was wurde beim dunklen portal in der scherbenwelt geopfert bevor dieses sich zum ersten mal öffnete?



Kein Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Ein kleines Draenei-Kind

Edit meint, dass Durotan sogar noch sein Leben auf´s Spiel gesetzt hat, weil er ihr Leben retten wollte ABER sie wurde dann doch noch geopfert!


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ein kleines Draenei-Kind


richtig aber wolltest du nicht eig schon weg sein?^^

Edit:Ja das wollte Durotan.Er war aber zuspät bzw. wurde von anderne Orcs daran gehindert.


----------



## Racios (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> richtig aber wolltest du nicht eig schon weg sein?^^



x'D


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> richtig aber wolltest du nicht eig schon weg sein?^^



Weißt du man kann nicht immer alles Planen und ich wollte in wahrheit schon 5! mal weg sein!

Wie hieß die (tote) Frau von Ner´zhul (die sich zu den Ahnen gesellt hatte), die ihn immer in seinen Träumen und Visonen mit ihrer Anwesenheit "gesegnet" hat?


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

rulkan 

Edit:aber in wircklichkeit war das doch eigentlich Kil'jaeden der eine Illusion erschaffen hat oder?


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> rulkan






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT zum Edit: Jau es war Kil´jeaden ABER vorher besuchte sie ihn auch manchmal nur hat Kil´jeaden sie wahrscheinlich vertrieben


----------



## neo1986 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> rulkan
> 
> Edit:aber in wircklichkeit war das doch eigentlich Kil'jaeden der eine Illusion erschaffen hat oder?


jap würd ich auch sagen der hat den doch vor den drenai gewarnt


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

hatte grade keine zeit zum antworten, weil ich worms armageddon gespielt hab^^ und gewonnen

edit: stell deine frage, krümelchen^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

ähm mal wieder was ganz einfaches unter welchem namen ist mannoroth auch bekannt(weiß nicht genau ob es sein spitzname war)?

Edit:Sorry vergessen namen zuschreiben^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

So aber jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und GUTE NACHT!


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

Mannoroth der Zerstören
juhu^^
edit: zerstöter meinte ich natürlich


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Der Zerstörer
Das ärgert mich echt...immer wenn ich grad auf "AUSLOGGEN" klicken will sehe ich eine Neue Frage -.-


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Mannoroth der Zerstören
> juhu^^


na dann schieß ma los mit deiner frage^^


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

wie hieß das kind, das thrall bei der flucht geholfen hatte mit namen und nachnamen; und was hat es ihm geschenkt? geschlecht?


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Tarathea Foxton, Weiblich Mensch, Halskette in Form eines Halbmondes, willst du auch Ihre Schuhgröße ?


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Tarathea Foxton, Weiblich Mensch, Halskette in Form eines Halbmondes, willst du auch Ihre Schuhgröße ?


ja^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Tarathea Foxton, Weiblich Mensch, Halskette in Form eines Halbmondes, willst du auch Ihre Schuhgröße ?


...


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

du penner geh endlich pennen lol

aber noch frage vorher pls


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

frage stellen, sypher, los!!!


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

Stäbchen schrieb:


> du penner geh endlich pennen lol
> 
> aber noch frage vorher pls


sppppaaaaaam?


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißen 3 Blauen Drachen, die in der Sunwell Trilogy helfen Anveena (aka die Essenz des Sonnenbrunnens) zu Retten?

PS: da mir nur die Kurzformen geläuftig sind, reichen diese auch.


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

aber aber der gott der antworten wollt schon 6mal weg, un sol auch mal den anderen die chance lassen lol


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Stäbchen schrieb:


> aber aber der gott der antworten wollt schon 6mal weg, un sol auch mal den anderen die chance lassen lol



Ich danke dir, dass du mich so verehrst ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

ich hulde dir oh gott der wow weisheit lol


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Wie heißen 3 Blauen Drachen, die in der Sunwell Trilogy helfen Anveena (aka die Essenz des Sonnenbrunnens) zu Retten?


mist, sunwell hab ich noh nicht gelesen, weils das im buchladen nicht gab -.-

ich bin der vertreter gottes, wenn der arbeiten is^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> mist, sunwell hab ich noh nicht gelesen, weils das im buchladen nicht gab -.-



Ich hab davon ne Limitierte Erstausgabe der "Perfekt Edition" ^^ aber leider ist sie dadurch auch nicht Wertvoller als 3 Mangas zusammen ^^


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

bin dann auch mal weg für heute
nacht zusammen


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

kalecgos, raac (wenn das ein blauer is) und trygosa


----------



## KurdishDesperado (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Wie heißen 3 Blauen Drachen, die in der Sunwell Trilogy helfen Anveena (aka die Essenz des Sonnenbrunnens) zu Retten?
> 
> PS: da mir nur die Kurzformen geläuftig sind, reichen diese auch.




kalecgos 
tryogas
und raac vielleicht ?^^


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

KurdishDesperado schrieb:


> kalecgos
> tryogas
> und raac vielleicht ?^^


da war ich leider schneller^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> kalecgos, raac (wenn das ein blauer is) und Tyrigosa



Gut, stimmt da hab ich nen Fehler gemacht Raac als Blauen einzuschätzen...Stimmt.

Du bist ^^


----------



## KurdishDesperado (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> da war ich leider schneller^^




dann schies mal mit der nächsten frage los^^


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

mhkay
bleiben mal bei sunwell
wer hat anveenas eltern erschaffen?????!!!!!


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

OK: Ich entwirre mal die Ganze Verwirrung, die ich gestiftet habe: Ich meinte 
Kalec - Kalecgos
Tyrygosa
und 
Tirygosa - Kalec´s Gefährtin!

Aber Kronas Antwort gilt!


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Borel AKA Korialstraz aka Krasus


----------



## KurdishDesperado (22. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mhkay
> bleiben mal bei sunwell
> wer hat anveenas eltern erschaffen?????!!!!!




hat sie überhaupt richtige eltern ?!^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Borel AKA Korialstraz aka Krasus


omg du kannst dir ja alles merken^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

KurdishDesperado schrieb:


> hat sie überhaupt richtige eltern ?!^^



Nein ihre Eltern waren nur dazu da um die Maskerade vom kleinen Unschuldigen Mädchen aufrechtzuerhalten

@ Keksemacher: Das auch aber ich habe gerade meine Perfekt Edition der Sunwell Trilogy auf dem Schoß ^^





Wer oder Was ist Baron Mordis? (Noch eine Sunwell Frage)


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

man, wollt mir eigen auch den rest der bücher kaufen, aber unser saturn hat die ausem regal genommen *heul*


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Nein ihre Eltern waren nur dazu da um die Maskerade vom kleinen Unschuldigen Mädchen aufrechtzuerhalten
> 
> @ Keksemacher: Das auch aber ich habe gerade meine Perfekt Edition der Sunwell Trilogy auf dem Schoß ^^


lol


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Stäbchen schrieb:


> man, wollt mir eigen auch den rest der bücher kaufen, aber unser saturn hat die ausem regal genommen *heul*


Amazon ist dein Freund (zumindest meiner ^^)




Sypher schrieb:


> Wer oder Was ist Valimar Baron Mordis? (Noch eine Sunwell Frage)


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

Baron Valimar Mordis stimmt das?

also er is Baron Perenolde und ein untoter^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Ahh nach dem Dritten Edit hat er´s ^^


Ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht vergrault sondern, du /ihr überlegt euch noch fragen und Antworten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WL4ever (22. Oktober 2008)

Stäbchen schrieb:


> Baron Valimar Mordis stimmt das?
> 
> also er is Baron Perenolde und ein untoter^^


xD naja soviel hatte ich nach 10sec. googeln auch raus ^^ nach 30 sec gings weiter zu schritt 2 (ctrl c -> ctrv) und schon stand da die textstelle:


Anveena trifft auf den rätselhaften Untoten Baron Mordis, der sie überzeugt, dass ein untoter Anführer die Gegend drangsaliert und für die Frostwyrm-Angriffe verantwortlich ist. Doch in Wahrheit ist es Mordis, der dunkle Pläne schmiedet und neben dem Eisdrachen noch andere urtümliche Riesen erwecken will. Er hat auch Tyrygosa und Jorad in seiner Gewalt. Die können sich befreien, fallen aber prompt den Untoten um Anführer Ichor in die Hände


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

wie heißt Kalecgos freundin?


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Tyrigosa.
EDIT 
Moment Freundin oder Gefährtin?
Weil Freundin würde ich sagen Anveena weil Tyri ist ja seine Gefährtin (die sich nicht durch ihre Menschliche gestalt erniedrigen lässt) <3 Tyri


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Tyrigosa.



korekte


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

WL4ever schrieb:


> xD naja soviel hatte ich nach 10sec. googeln auch raus ^^ nach 30 sec gings weiter zu schritt 2 (ctrl c -> ctrv) und schon stand da die textstelle:
> 
> 
> Anveena trifft auf den rätselhaften Untoten Baron Mordis, der sie überzeugt, dass ein untoter Anführer die Gegend drangsaliert und für die Frostwyrm-Angriffe verantwortlich ist. Doch in Wahrheit ist es Mordis, der dunkle Pläne schmiedet und neben dem Eisdrachen noch andere urtümliche Riesen erwecken will. Er hat auch Tyrygosa und Jorad in seiner Gewalt. Die können sich befreien, fallen aber prompt den Untoten um Anführer Ichor in die Hände


 genau das hab ich auch bei google gefunden lol


----------



## KurdishDesperado (22. Oktober 2008)

wer ist eigentlich jetzt dran mit frage stellen ?


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

sypher wer sonst^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

na wer wohl?^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

In welcher Stadt wurden Anveena, Kalec, Tyri usw Angegriffen? 
Zweiter Teil wie hieß der Paladin, der ihnen zu Hilfe kam?


UND JAA Ich frage solange, bis ich das nächste Buch holen muss ^^
EDIT: Ich habe in Keksemacher und Stäbchen wohl 2 Fanboy´s gefunden! Nur für euch beide: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

Jorad Knüpp is der pala in tarrens mühle, ka wie man schreibt


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war dein Freund oder ? ^^


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

aber hallo, ne mein kumpel sein pala heißt so^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich habe in Keksemacher und Stäbchen wohl 2 Fanboy´s gefunden! Nur für euch beide:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gute idee ich bin jetzt dein fanboy^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> gute idee ich bin jetzt dein fanboy^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

wer war burx? bissel was zum suchen^^


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Burx war Krieger direkter Berater von Thrall der mit nem Dämon nen Packt eingegangen ist um Theramore zu zerstören.
Kurzfassung.
Nachzulesen in "World of Warcraft Band 1 Teufelskreis" OMG ich mache Werbung und bekomme nichtmal Geld dafür -.-


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Burx war Krieger direkter Berater von Thrall der mit nem Dämon nen Packt eingegangen ist um Theramore zu zerstören



oh man jetzt hab ich gehofft, das dauert bis er das neue buch hat^^ k du bist


----------



## KurdishDesperado (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Burx war Krieger direkter Berater von Thrall der mit nem Dämon nen Packt eingegangen ist um Theramore zu zerstören




sypher geh mal endlich schlafen du klaust uns immer die antworten =(


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

wenn ern nich geht, ich geh^^ also gn8 jungs un sypher, stell ma die uhr un lass den anderen 2min zeit zum antworten lol


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie hieß die Gefährtin von Durotan?


Nee dann geh ich auch mal GUTE NACHT ! und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Wie hieß die Gefährtin von Durotan?


draka


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

draka thralls mudder


----------



## Sypher (22. Oktober 2008)

*Drückt diesmal wirklich auf den "AUSLOGG"-Button*


----------



## Stäbchen (22. Oktober 2008)

k dann go keksfresser ich bin wech gn8


----------



## KurdishDesperado (22. Oktober 2008)

bye euch beiden und gn8^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie hieß der Draenei der Durotan mit seinem Jägertrupp gerettet hat und einige Zeit später dann von Durotan getötet wurde?


----------



## Exzelsor (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wie hieß der Draenei der Durotan mit seinem Jägertrupp gerettet hat und einige Zeit später dann von Durotan getötet wurde?



meinst du den wachmann, der die gerettet hat, dessen name mir auf der zunge liegt..... ähm, den ich grade geschluckt hab?^^


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> meinst du den wachmann, der die gerettet hat, dessen name mir auf der zunge liegt..... ähm, den ich grade geschluckt hab?^^


genau der wachmann von telmor oder so^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Wie hieß die Gefährtin von Durotan?
> 
> 
> Nee dann geh ich auch mal GUTE NACHT ! und
> ...


Draka oda so.. thralls mummy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wie hieß der Draenei der Durotan mit seinem Jägertrupp gerettet hat und einige Zeit später dann von Durotan getötet wurde?


Franz? Theljin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 barlow?^^


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

Thelamar?


----------



## Faimith (23. Oktober 2008)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wäre es eigentlich ma mit einem Sticky? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/vote for it  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin ich auch dafür

/vote for STICKY



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

ich stell mal ne einfache frage, weil anscheinend keiner den namen weis.

also:

welcher rasse gehört/gehörte Arthas freund and, und wie hieß er? (er is schon tot, wegen frostmourne und so)

mfg und löst es schnell,

Exzelsor


----------



## Kiemgard (23. Oktober 2008)

Muradin Bronzebard/Zwerg


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Oktober 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> Muradin Bronzebard/Zwerg


richtig neue frage und achja zu meiner frage er hieß restalaan (kann auch n a weniger sein)^^


----------



## Kiemgard (23. Oktober 2008)

Ok Frage: Was hat Arthas gemacht als sein Vater ihn von seiner Nordendexpedition zurückbefohlen hat?


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Oktober 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> Ok Frage: Was hat Arthas gemacht als sein Vater ihn von seiner Nordendexpedition zurückbefohlen hat?


er hat die schiffe zerstört mit denen er zurück fahren sollte.


----------



## Abrox (23. Oktober 2008)

Er hat alle Schiffe zerstört damit keiner Nordend verlassen konnte.


----------



## Kiemgard (23. Oktober 2008)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nächste frage @ keksemacher


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Oktober 2008)

wie hießen die ersten 4 paladine der allianz?


----------



## renschi81 (23. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> wie hießen die ersten 4 paladine der allianz?



Uther Lichtbringer, Saidan Dathrohan, Tirion Fordring und Turalyon


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Oktober 2008)

renschi81 schrieb:


> Uther Lichtbringer, Saidan Dathrohan, Tirion Fordring und Turalyon


richtig neue frage


----------



## renschi81 (23. Oktober 2008)

wie hiess der Drache welchen wir heute als "Schrecken der Nacht" kennen, und welchem Schwarm gehörte er an?


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

Arcanagos hieß er und gehörte zum blauen Drachenschwarm


----------



## renschi81 (23. Oktober 2008)

Romath schrieb:


> Arcanagos hieß er und gehörte zum blauen Drachenschwarm



Richtig, nächste Frage


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

Mal überlegen ...

Wo (welche Stadt) wurden Kael´thas und seine Blutelfen gefangen gehalten, von wem und von wem wurden sie befreit.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (23. Oktober 2008)

Romath schrieb:


> Mal überlegen ...
> 
> Wo (welche Stadt) wurden Kael´thas und seine Blutelfen gefangen gehalten, von wem und von wem wurden sie befreit.



In den Ruinen von Dalaran und von den Naga und Lady Vashy befreit

EDIT: von Lord Garithos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## destrojoe2 (23. Oktober 2008)

nächste frage is glaub richtig


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> In den Ruinen von Dalaran und von den Naga und Lady Vashy befreit



Lass ich mal so gelten, auch wenn da fehlt, dass se von den Menschen gefangen gehalten worden sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diar (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage war nur "wo" ^^

edit streicht dass, das zweite "wem" hab ich direkt überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißen/hießen die Offiziere der Alten Götter?


----------



## Diar (23. Oktober 2008)

Ragnaros Therazane Alakir und Neptulon (oder so)


----------



## DerBuuhmann (23. Oktober 2008)

Diar schrieb:


> Ragnaros Therazane Alakir und Neptulon (oder so)



 Al'Akir  wirds geschrieben sonst alles *RICHTIG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diar (23. Oktober 2008)

Okey, hier die Frage:

Was schrie Turalyon nachdem Lothar durch Doomhammer im Kampf fiel?


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

"Nein!": schrie er.


----------



## Diar (23. Oktober 2008)

Falsch ^^ Also, vielleicht tat er das, aber wir suchen einen berühmten Schlachtruf (und bitte schreibt ihn in Großbuchstaben und fett, ich bin Allianzler ; )


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

Diar schrieb:


> Falsch ^^ Also, vielleicht tat er das, aber wir suchen einen berühmten Schlachtruf



Hmmmm .. steht so in meinem Buch, aber vllt hab ich ja was überlesen...


----------



## Diar (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich definiere genauer, was schrie er nachdem er das zerbrochene Schwert ergriff


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

Dann fällt mir nurnoch der ein:
"*By the Light*, your time here has ended! You are not of this world, not of the Holy Light. You do not belong here! Begone!"


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Oktober 2008)

Diar schrieb:


> Ich definiere genauer, was schrie er nachdem er das zerbrochene Schwert ergriff


Beim Licht,deine Zeit hier ist zu Ende! Meinste das?


----------



## Diar (23. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich "Für Lothar", den Schlachtruf den ältere Semester in WC (Proudmoore und co) verwenden, welcher Ursprung bei Turalyon hat..aber für das Kennen von By the Light ist Romath dran, er war schneller.


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich geb die Fragerunde mal weiter, mir fällt grad nichts gescheites ein


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

woraus besteht/bestand die drachenseele/dämonenseele und wer hat sie zerstört(is ja zertört, was ich weis)?


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (23. Oktober 2008)

Aus der Energie der Aspekte und Ihrer Schwärme, und sie wurde von Korialastraz zerstört (glaub ich)


----------



## Diar (23. Oktober 2008)

Zerstört hat es Rhonin


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

Aus der Energie der Aspekte is richtig, abgesehen der vom schwarzen Drachenschwarm.
Zerstört wurde sie durch Rhonin mit einer Schuppe von Deathwing


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Aus der Energie der Aspekte und Ihrer Schwärme, und sie wurde von _*Korialastraz - falsch *_zerstört (glaub ich)






Diar schrieb:


> Zerstört hat es Rhonin - nur halbe antwort






Romath schrieb:


> Aus der Energie der Aspekte is richtig, abgesehen der vom schwarzen Drachenschwarm.
> Zerstört wurde sie durch Rhonin mit einer Schuppe von Deathwing



romath hat die gesamte frage beantwortet. also, romath, deine frage...


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

Um die Frage mal weiterzuführen:

Welcher Ork hat welchen Drachen mit der Dämonenseele gefangen gehalten.


----------



## renschi81 (23. Oktober 2008)

Zuluhed hat Alexstraza festgehalten


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

renschi81 schrieb:


> Zuluhed hat Alexstraza festgehalten



Njaaaa nein; Zuluhed war zwar der Befehlshaber in GrimBatol aber im Endeffekt hat wer anderes Alexstraza festgehalten.


----------



## Kiemgard (23. Oktober 2008)

Der Hexenmeister Nekros oder?


----------



## renschi81 (23. Oktober 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> Der Hexenmeister Nekros oder?



Ja stimmt, logisch.


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

Gewöhnt euch mal ganze Antworten an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich las das von Kiemgard mal gelten, Nekros Skullcrusher hieß der Ork mit ganzem Namen.


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> Der Hexenmeister Nekros oder?


jop

romath, du hast nicht geschrieben, ganzer name ^^


----------



## renschi81 (23. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> jop
> 
> romath, du hast nicht geschrieben, ganzer name ^^



Er meinte eher, das ich Alexstraza genannt habe und Kiemgard Nekros


----------



## Kiemgard (23. Oktober 2008)

Ok Folgefrage: wen schickte Nekros in den Kampf gegen Deathwing und wer gewann den Kampf?


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> Ok Folgefrage: wen schickte Nekros in den Kampf gegen Deathwing und wer gewann den Kampf?



nekros selber is aus dem berg geflohen mitsamt den eiern, hat tyrann oder tyranastrazs in den kapf geschicht, un deathwing wurde durch rhonins zerstörung der dämonenseele genug geschwächt, dass die drei aspekte, alextrazsa, ysera und malygos ihn schlagen konnten...

stimmt so, oder?^^
edit: dämonenseele wurde mit einem teil - eine kristalline schuppe -  von deathwing aka neltharion zertört


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

frage:

wohin wurde der magier khadgar von den kirin tor geschickt, welche farbe hatte der brief, den er mitnahm, und was hatte er zum erkennen von fallen mit?

1: Wohin?
2: Brieffarbe?
3: Gegenstand? Material? Aussehen( ca)?

edit: khadgar mein ich natürlich


----------



## Kiemgard (23. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> nekros selber is aus dem berg geflohen mitsamt den eiern, hat tyrann oder tyranastrazs in den kapf geschicht, un deathwing wurde durch rhonins zerstörung der dämonenseele genug geschwächt, dass die drei aspekte, alextrazsa, ysera und malygos ihn schlagen konnten...
> 
> stimmt so, oder?^^



ja stimmt so


----------



## DerBuuhmann (23. Oktober 2008)

Nach Kharazan zu Medivh  mit nem roten Empfehlunsschreiben der Kirin TOr


----------



## Kiemgard (23. Oktober 2008)

ist Kargath nicht der Kriegshäuptling der Höllenhorde? Kargath Bladefist?
kann auch völlig falsch liegen


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Nach Kharazan zu Medivh  mit nem roten Empfehlunsschreiben der Kirin TOr



gegenstand zum fallenerkennen fehlt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> ist Kargath nicht der Kriegshäuptling der Höllenhorde? Kargath Bladefist?
> kann auch völlig falsch liegen


auch
aber eben auch ein mage, oder der heißt so ähnlich, is egal, ihr wisst eh wen ich mein.... oder?


----------



## Kiemgard (23. Oktober 2008)

hab noch ne blöde frage. Soll kein flame sein aber meinst du Khadgar und nicht Kargath?


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> hab noch ne blöde frage. Soll kein flame sein aber meinst du Khadgar und nicht Kargath?



jezz wo dus erwähnst, ja den mein ich


----------



## Exzelsor (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage lautet:
wohin wurde der magier khadgar von den kirin tor geschickt, welche farbe hatte der brief, den er mitnahm, und was hatte er zum erkennen von fallen mit?

1: Wohin?
2: Brieffarbe?
3: Gegenstand? Material? Aussehen( ca)?

is doch nicht so schwer.

von "Der Buuhmann" hatten wir schon: Nach Kharazan zu Medivh mit nem roten Empfehlunsschreiben der Kirin Tor; aber da fehlt noch der letzte Teil der Frage.

Weis jemand die richtige Antwort?

P.S.: /push^^
und falls grade ein mod gucken sollte:
/vote for sticky


----------



## Satyr0000 (23. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> aber da fehlt noch der letzte Teil der Frage.
> 
> Weis jemand die richtige Antwort?




Ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (23. Oktober 2008)

Zum erkennen von Fallen hatte er die "Metallene Grille" dabei ...


----------



## Sypher (23. Oktober 2008)

Gut, da sich hier keiner mehr meldet, mache ich einfach mal weiter im Text...

Lasst diesen tollen Thread nicht aussterben!


Edit:
Sinnvollere Frage:
Welcher der Adligen hat im ersten Krieg gegen die Orc´s die Allianz von Lordaeron hintergangen und auf welche Art?


----------



## Satyr0000 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich will den Thread auch nicht sterben lassen aber ich kenn die Antwort wieder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaoyiski (23. Oktober 2008)

hmm vlt wynni  XD


----------



## Romath (23. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Welcher der Adligen hat im ersten Krieg gegen die Orc´s die Allianz von Lordaeron hintergangen und auf welche Art?



Lord Perenolde meinst du denke ich.
Er hat den Orc´s gestattet durch das Alteracgebirge, also sein Hoheitsgebiet, zu maschieren, damit sie leichter auf Lordaeron marschieren konnten.
Im Gegenzug dazu sollten die Orc´s sein Land nicht angreifen.

(Wobei das eigntl im second War war ...)


----------



## Sypher (24. Oktober 2008)

Romath schrieb:


> (Wobei das eigntl im second War war ...)



Hm... gut vllt erster Krieg, aber Antwort stimmt du bist !^^


----------



## Exzelsor (24. Oktober 2008)

richtige antwort, neue frage bitte...


----------



## Romath (24. Oktober 2008)

Hm.

-Wer war der erste Todesritter.
- Aus welchen Komponenten wurde er geschaffen (da will ich die 2 hauptsächlichen hören)


----------



## Byron (24. Oktober 2008)

Der Erste Todesritter War Theron Blutschatten

Und geschaffen wurde er aus ner Leiche eines Soldaten von Stormwind und dem Geist von Theron Blutschatten oder so.



Sollte dieses stimmen möchte bitte wer anders eine neue Frage stellen da ich nun zur arbeit muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls nicht stelle ich heut abend eine... hab da schon ne gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (24. Oktober 2008)

War Arthas nicht der 1. Todesritter??
Das wären dann Arthas Körper (seine Seele ist ja i-wie kaputt gegangen) und Frostmourne das ihm auch das letzte bisschen Menschlichkeit genommen habn


----------



## Romath (24. Oktober 2008)

Byron schrieb:


> Der Erste Todesritter War Theron Blutschatten
> 
> Und geschaffen wurde er aus ner Leiche eines Soldaten von Stormwind und dem Geist von Theron Blutschatten oder so.
> 
> ...



exact das was ich hören wollte, next one

PS: Teron ohne das h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (24. Oktober 2008)

Byron schrieb:


> Sollte dieses stimmen möchte bitte wer anders eine neue Frage stellen da ich nun zur arbeit muss



wie viele felsbestien hat hakkar beschworen, als er das erste mal aus dem portal kam bzw. wieviele waren schon bei ihm?


----------



## Gaoyiski (24. Oktober 2008)

blubb


----------



## jolk (24. Oktober 2008)

Gar keine!
mmh eigentlich keinen Plan..Hakkar ist doch der Boss in Zg oder...?


----------



## Tehodrakis (24. Oktober 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Gar keine!
> mmh eigentlich keinen Plan..Hakkar ist doch der Boss in Zg oder...?



jo
Diese/s Mischwesen/-geburt.
Aber eigentlich kp wie viele das waren ....


----------



## Earthhorn (24. Oktober 2008)

welcher hakkar ? hakkar das schlangenviech oder hakkar der hundemeister? ^^


----------



## klogmo (24. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> wie viele felsbestien hat hakkar beschworen, als er das erste mal aus dem portal kam bzw. wieviele waren schon bei ihm?




Felsbestien xD ich kack' ab.^^


----------



## Helmie (24. Oktober 2008)

3... die hat er dann losgeschickt um krasus und rhonin zu finden


----------



## Helmie (24. Oktober 2008)

WER "erstellte" die todesritter und WER war teron Blutschatten und zu welcher fraktion gehörten sie alle?


----------



## Keksemacher (24. Oktober 2008)

Helmie schrieb:


> WER "erstellte" die todesritter und WER war teron Blutschatten und zu welcher fraktion gehörten sie alle?


guldan und horde und teron blutschatten war ein ehemaliger hexenmeister der horde


----------



## Exzelsor (24. Oktober 2008)

Helmie schrieb:


> 3... die hat er dann losgeschickt um krasus und rhonin zu finden



dem buch nach waren es zwei, die mit ihm durchs portal kamen, und mehrere hat er dann beschworen, aber ok, drei lass ich gelten...


----------



## Satyr0000 (24. Oktober 2008)

Nächste Frage?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (24. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Nächste Frage?



stell doch...


----------



## Satyr0000 (24. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> stell doch...




Ok..was einfaches
Wer war/ist bei der brennenden Legion für die Rekrutierung neuer Rassen zuständig?


lg


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2008)

Kil'jaeden


----------



## Satyr0000 (24. Oktober 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden





jup

also stell ne neue frage


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2008)

Krasus und Malfurion gelangten bei einem Vorfall im Krieg der Urtume an einen besonders hohen Ort.

Was für ein Ort war das, wem gehörter er  und aus welchem Grund sind die beiden dort gelandet?


----------



## destrojoe2 (24. Oktober 2008)

Smaragd grüner traum      da wohnen die Traumdrachen wie z.B. Ysera (hat da gewohnt)


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2008)

Das mein ich nicht. is ja kein hoher ort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## destrojoe2 (24. Oktober 2008)

kp zu schwer


----------



## destrojoe2 (24. Oktober 2008)

neue


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2008)

oO Nix is "neue".

Bloß weil einer nich drauf kommt, wird hier nich direkt ne neue Frage gestellt.


----------



## S3ngy (24. Oktober 2008)

war des nicht hyal?


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, nein. Ich geb mal einen Tipp :

Halbgöttin


----------



## Soulhunter (24. Oktober 2008)

^^


----------



## Malygos (24. Oktober 2008)

In das Refugium dieser Vogel Halbgöttin glaub die hieß Avennia oder so ähnlich
richtig?


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2008)

Malygos schrieb:


> In das Refugium dieser Vogel Halbgöttin glaub die hieß Avennia oder so ähnlich
> richtig?



Korrekt.
Allerdings ist das nur die eine Hälfte meiner Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satyr0000 (24. Oktober 2008)

Malygos schrieb:


> In das Refugium dieser Vogel Halbgöttin glaub die hieß Avennia oder so ähnlich
> richtig?



*Aviana* um genau zu sein^^


----------



## Exzelsor (25. Oktober 2008)

also, baum des lebens, von avianna, gelandet sind sie dort durch ein portal von krasus, der den innerlichen wunsch hatte, wieder zu fliegen... richtig?


----------



## Exzelsor (25. Oktober 2008)

is meine antwort richtig?????

Krasus und Malfurion gelangten bei einem Vorfall im Krieg der Urtume an einen besonders hohen Ort.

Was für ein Ort war das, wem gehörter er und aus welchem Grund sind die beiden dort gelandet? 
 	Baum des lebens, von aviana, gelandet sind sie dort durch ein portal von krasus, der den innerlichen wunsch hatte, wieder zu fliegen


----------



## Shamozz (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde solche Fragen auch total behämmert!

Wo beschwört Kael'Thas Kil'Jaeden, warum, wieso, wann, weshalb, und welche Farbe hatten seine Schuhe.

Das is doch dooof


----------



## Romath (25. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Fragen auch total behämmert!
> 
> Wo beschwört Kael'Thas Kil'Jaeden, warum, wieso, wann, weshalb, und welche Farbe hatten seine Schuhe.
> 
> Das is doch dooof



Nur weil du net weißt, welche Farbe Kael´s Schuhe haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (25. Oktober 2008)

Romath schrieb:


> Nur weil du net weißt, welche Farbe Kael´s Schuhe haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rot mit goldenen glitzer Sternen! Ich kann dir auch sagen wie Kael'thas Bettbezug aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satyr0000 (25. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> is meine antwort richtig?????n




ich sag mal ja....stell ne neue frage


----------



## Exzelsor (25. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Wo beschwört Kael'Thas Kil'Jaeden, warum, wieso, wann, weshalb, und welche Farbe hatten seine Schuhe.



owned^^


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

gute Frage...


----------



## KurdishDesperado (25. Oktober 2008)

wer ist eigentlich jetzt dran mit frage stellen ?


----------



## SchnitzelDX (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich stelle jez einfach mal ne frage...
Wer stachelte Ner'Zul und die Orcs gegen die Draenei auf?


----------



## Romath (25. Oktober 2008)

Ansich die Eredar, in dem Fall war es aber speziell Kil´Jaeden


----------



## SchnitzelDX (25. Oktober 2008)

Richtig!!
Du bist dran mit fragen


----------



## Romath (25. Oktober 2008)

Folgefrage: Aus welchem Grund taten die Eredar dies ?!


----------



## Exzelsor (25. Oktober 2008)

weil sie sich von velen hintergangen fühlten....
sie haben ja nen pakt mit sargeras...
draenei -> eredar
richtig


----------



## Exzelsor (25. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Wo beschwört Kael'Thas Kil'Jaeden, warum, wieso, wann, weshalb, und welche Farbe hatten seine Schuhe.



Das ist meine neue Frage^^... aber ernst gemeint

hf und gl^^


----------



## Romath (25. Oktober 2008)

Kann man so stehen lassen, next one


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

joa next pls^^


----------



## wizady (26. Oktober 2008)

Wo beschwört Kael'Thas Kil'Jaeden, warum, wieso, wann, weshalb, und welche Farbe hatten seine Schuhe.

Wo
Sonnenbrunnen
wieso
weltherrschaft, macht, zerstörung der welt, was paranoide halt so wollen
wann
zur aktuellen Zeit im Spiel
weshalb
siehe wieso
Farbe der schuhe 
Rot/Schwarz/Gold


----------



## Exzelsor (26. Oktober 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> Wo beschwört Kael'Thas Kil'Jaeden, warum, wieso, wann, weshalb, und welche Farbe hatten seine Schuhe.
> 
> Wo
> Sonnenbrunnen
> ...



richtisch^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nächste frage


----------



## Nimophelio (26. Oktober 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> Wo beschwört Kael'Thas Kil'Jaeden, warum, wieso, wann, weshalb, und welche Farbe hatten seine Schuhe.
> 
> Wo
> Sonnenbrunnen
> ...


He Schwarz Rot Gold net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldonir (26. Oktober 2008)

Also so wie ich das sehe, hat Kaelthas dunkelrot-goldene schuhe und keine schwarz rot goldenen
außerdem ist es ja der gebrochene kaelthas der das portal öffnet und das sieht eher aus wie grau-rot und nicht rot schwarz gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (26. Oktober 2008)

Kaldonir schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das sehe, hat Kaelthas dunkelrot-goldene schuhe und keine schwarz rot goldenen
> außerdem ist es ja der gebrochene kaelthas der das portal öffnet und das sieht eher aus wie grau-rot und nicht rot schwarz gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö, stimmt schon rot schwarz gold^^

oder was wilst, stell doch ne neue frage...


----------



## wizady (26. Oktober 2008)

mal was zum nachschaun
wie heißen die bücher im Schlachtfeldanmelderraum von Stormwind


----------



## Exzelsor (26. Oktober 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> mal was zum nachschaun
> wie heißen die bücher im Schlachtfeldanmelderraum von Stormwind



sry, bin hordie, war erst einmal in sw, und da ned zum urlaubmachen^^


----------



## Raheema (26. Oktober 2008)

^^ ´naja nächste frage:


von wem werden Jaina und aegwynn fest gehalten auf dem Hügeland oder wie das heist ^^ 


???


----------



## Sypher (26. Oktober 2008)

Die ersten Barrieren waren von ihrem Sohn Medivh, die zweiten Barrieren, waren von Zmoldor dem Dämon, der nicht nur Aegwynn sondern auch Jaina Proudmoore damit festgehalten hat.


----------



## Exzelsor (26. Oktober 2008)

auch mal wieder da, sypher^^


----------



## Exzelsor (26. Oktober 2008)

hoppla, doppelpost -.-
das is mir peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (27. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Die ersten Barrieren waren von ihrem Sohn Medivh, die zweiten Barrieren, waren von Zmoldor dem Dämon, der nicht nur Aegwynn sondern auch Jaina Proudmoore damit festgehalten hat.



Erst mal, es war in den südlichen Hügeln von Durotar.
Die Barrieren von Medivh waren da um Aegwynn zu schützen. Und die von Zmoldor sollte sie dann dort festhalten. Aber sie kamen doch raus und haben ihn dann irgendwie gekillt.


----------



## Exzelsor (27. Oktober 2008)

NEUE FRAGE




Spoiler



*CPT. CAPS FTW*^^


[acronym="Love The Horde"]ldh[/acronym]


----------



## SchnitzelDX (27. Oktober 2008)

Ok Frage:
Aus wie vielen Stämmen bestand die erste Horde?

Tipp:auch die Höllenorcclans wren mit dabei.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2008)

13?


----------



## SchnitzelDX (28. Oktober 2008)

Richtig, neue Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2008)

^^

"Wooooo lag Stratholme, bevor es zerstört und an der "heutigen" Stelle wieder aufgebaut wurde"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (28. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> "Wooooo lag Stratholme, bevor es zerstört und an der "heutigen" Stelle wieder aufgebaut wurde"
> 
> ...




Die sind umgezogen? 
Meines Wissens wurde Strath nur einmal von Arthas demoliert und so sieht es bis heute aus.


----------



## Romath (28. Oktober 2008)

Draelia schrieb:


> Die sind umgezogen?
> Meines Wissens wurde Strath nur einmal von Arthas demoliert und so sieht es bis heute aus.




Wäre mir auch neu, dass Stratholme mal woanders gelegen hätte...


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (28. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> "Wooooo lag Stratholme, bevor es zerstört und an der "heutigen" Stelle wieder aufgebaut wurde"
> 
> ...



wenns ich mich net irre liegt strath in den östlichen pestländer oder?
heute bzw bald auch in hdz anzutreffen


----------



## Oogieboogie (28. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube er meit, dass es früher in lordaeron war und jetzt im norden der östlichen pestländer ist...aber im endeffekt ist da kein unterschied...


----------



## Romath (28. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> ich glaube er meit, dass es früher in lordaeron war und jetzt im norden der östlichen pestländer ist...aber im endeffekt ist da kein unterschied...



Ja, weil früher der ganze nördliche Kontinent der eastern Kingdoms Lordaeron hieß ^^


----------



## Satyr0000 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich vermute er meinte eig Dalaran


Alterac ---> Nordend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romath (28. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich mal schlau gemacht, denn Stratholme wurde im zweiten Krieg zerstört.
Damals lag es wohl im Nordwesten des Darrowmere Lake.

Danach wurde es an seiner heutigen Stelle wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2008)

danke^^

und ich meine weder lordaron noch dalaran^^ ichweiss schon was ich schreib. *augenroll*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Ich vermute er meinte eig Dalaran
> 
> 
> Alterac ---> Nordend


was auch falsch wäre, denn es wurde in alterac neu aufgebaut und nach nordend teleportiert. und nicht in nordend aufgebaut^^aber das meinte ich jan icht
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

also ja Romath, genau^^ bei Scholo ca lag es

du bist dran


----------



## Romath (28. Oktober 2008)

Mir fällt grad nichts ein, ich gebe weiter...


----------



## Oogieboogie (28. Oktober 2008)

okay mal ne einfache frage von mir (wurd ja weiter gegeben, wa?)

aus wem bestand der "oberste rat" der eredar, als sargeras die eredar verführte? (hoffe mal das ist deutlich formuliert)


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> okay mal ne einfache frage von mir (wurd ja weiter gegeben, wa?)
> 
> aus wem bestand der "oberste rat" der eredar, als sargeras die eredar verführte? (hoffe mal das ist deutlich formuliert)



*easy mode on*
Kil'jaeden
Velen
Archimonde
*easy mode off*

tantchen edith meint, es soll wer anderer die neue frage stellen...


----------



## Satyr0000 (29. Oktober 2008)

wieviel söhne hat Gruul und wie heissen sie?


----------



## Romath (29. Oktober 2008)

Sieben hat er:

- Slaag
- Goc
- Gorgrom
- Durn
- Grulloc
- Skulloc
- Maggoc


----------



## Exzelsor (30. Oktober 2008)

muss jetzt mal sein, sonst versinkt der post noch:

*/VOTE FOR STICKY*


----------



## Romath (30. Oktober 2008)

Sooooo .... da ich mir recht sicher bin, dass meien Antwort richtig ist, post ich einfach mal die nächste Frage.

Illidan ist heutezutage der Hausherr im Black Temple?
Doch wie kam es überhaupt dazu, dass Illidan aus seinem Gefängnis entkommen konnte?

- Grund, beteiligte Personen etc. .. .will einfach alles wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enc (30. Oktober 2008)

Romath schrieb:


> Sooooo .... da ich mir recht sicher bin, dass meien Antwort richtig ist, post ich einfach mal die nächste Frage.
> 
> Illidan ist heutezutage der Hausherr im Black Temple?
> Doch wie kam es überhaupt dazu, dass Illidan aus seinem Gefängnis entkommen konnte?
> ...


Tyrande Whisperwind befreite ihn aus seinem unterirdischen Gefängsnis, iwo im Eschental. SIe musste dazu Califax, den Wächter des Gefängnisses besiegen.
Sie befreite ihn, damit er bei der bevorstehenden Invasion der Geißel/Brennenden Legion hilft, AZeroth zu verteidigen.


----------



## Romath (30. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Tyrande Whisperwind befreite ihn aus seinem unterirdischen Gefängsnis, iwo im Eschental. SIe musste dazu Califax, den Wächter des Gefängnisses besiegen.
> Sie befreite ihn, damit er bei der bevorstehenden Invasion der Geißel/Brennenden Legion hilft, AZeroth zu verteidigen.



Kann man so stehen lassen.
Wo der Ort genau ist, an dem das Gefängnis war, ist unklar, aber irgendwo in der Gegend tief unter der Erde.

Next pls.


----------



## enc (30. Oktober 2008)

Romath schrieb:


> Kann man so stehen lassen.
> Wo der Ort genau ist, an dem das Gefängnis war, ist unklar, aber irgendwo in der Gegend tief unter der Erde.
> 
> Next pls.


Gut, nächste Frage: Wer steht vor den Höhlen der Zeit und für was war/ist er gut? (Loretechnisch und auch im Game)


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Gut, nächste Frage: Wer steht vor den Höhlen der Zeit und für was war/ist er gut? (Loretechnisch und auch im Game)



Anachronos, ein Sohn Nozdormus, er bewacht sie. Er hilft Spielern dabei, ihren Ruf bei der Fraktion "Brut des Nozdormus" zu steigern und verhilft Spielern zum legendären Atiesh. Sollte man versuchen ihn zu töten despawnt er bei 20% und sagt noch nen satz


----------



## enc (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Anachronos, ein Sohn Nozdormus, er bewacht sie. Er hilft Spielern dabei, ihren Ruf bei der Fraktion "Brut des Nozdormus" zu steigern und verhilft Spielern zum legendären Atiesh. Sollte man versuchen ihn zu töten despawnt er bei 20% und sagt noch nen satz


Joa, lassen wa mal gelten^^ Eig wollte ich das mit der AQ Öffnunsgquest hören, aber ist auch ok ;-)

The stage is yours!


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich ne Frage machen da der Tüp der dran is ja nich mehr on is?


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich mach dann mal.Die frage ist:

Woher hat Illidan seine Macht? Wozu benutzt er sie?Warum eignet er sich seine Macht an? In wenn ist er "Verliebt"(falls ich da nich was falsch verstanden hab) und wer ist sein Meister?



Also beantwortet das mal ich finds recht einfach weis net wies bei euch steht


----------



## Excotus (30. Oktober 2008)

puuuuuuuuh
Ich glaube Illi hat seine Macht aus dem Schädel von Gul´dan.


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

joa stimmt schon mal un der rest?


----------



## KArzzor (30. Oktober 2008)

Seine macht :schädel von gul'dan , meister ist Kil'jeadan, er benutzt die macht um stärker zu werden und sich zu verwandeln?^^, und verliebt ist er nicht???


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Seine macht :schädel von gul'dan , meister ist Kil'jeadan, er benutzt die macht um stärker zu werden?^^, und verliebt ist er nicht???



also das erste ist richtig das 2te und 3te aba nicht. und das letzte lösse ich auf da ich mir net sicher bin. Ich meine es ist Tyrande bin mir aba nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## KArzzor (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> also das erste ist richtig das 2te und 3te aba nicht. und das letzte lösse ich auf da ich mir net sicher bin. Ich meine es ist Tyrande bin mir aba nicht 100% sicher.




dan würde ich sagen sargeras ist sein boss, und tyrande ist seine schwester


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

also sargeras is richtig und das andere is egal aber Illidan hat meine ich nur einen Bruder


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

jetz musste nur noch das beantworten:
Wozu benutzt er sie?Warum eignet er sich seine Macht an?


----------



## Excotus (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> jetz musste nur noch das beantworten:
> Wozu benutzt er sie?Warum eignet er sich seine Macht an?



Er eignet sich die Macht an um sich an den Nelfen zu Rächen weil er damals verbannt wurde von seinem Bruder , oder?


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Nicht ganz aber zum teil auch.

SOll ich das ganze jetz auflösen (ist sogar in WC3 Kampange drinne)


----------



## Excotus (30. Oktober 2008)

jo mach mal pls hab die Kampagne zwar 2 mal schon gespielt aber ka mehr


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Also ich mach dann mal.Die frage ist:
> 
> Woher hat Illidan seine Macht? Wozu benutzt er sie?Warum eignet er sich seine Macht an? In wenn ist er "Verliebt"(falls ich da nich was falsch verstanden hab) und wer ist sein Meister?
> 
> ...



Vom Schädel von gul'dan, er benutzt sie um die Geißel zu zerstören und um die Scherbenwelt zu beherrschen, ist genau das gleiche wie davor, in Tyrande, Kil'jaeden


----------



## Èlun (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> also sargeras is richtig und das andere is egal aber Illidan hat meine ich nur einen Bruder




Ja er hat 1 zwillingsbruder uns zwar Malfurion Sturmgrimm. Un dieser ist Tyrandes geliebter. Also kann Tyrande nicht Illidans schwester sein.


"Illidan ist der Zwillingsbruder von Malfurion Sturmgrimm und wuchs wie sein Bruder als Freund von Tyrande Wisperwind auf, Jahrtausende vor der Großen Teilung. Im Gegensatz zu Malfurion hatte Illidan nicht genug Geduld für die Feinheiten der Druidenkunst und erwies sich als schlechter Schüler, obwohl sein Lehrer der Halbgott Cenarius selbst war."

(wow-europe.com/de)


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Also Schädel von Gul'dan , Sargeras, er benutzt sie um sich an allem das ihm angetan wurde zurechen(nicht nur Elfen und so sondern auch die Geißel),er eignet sie sich zu erst an um einen Schreckenslord oda so zu töten/vertreiben.


----------



## Wüschel1 (30. Oktober 2008)

es stimmt er ist/war in Tyrande verliebt!


----------



## Excotus (30. Oktober 2008)

Irgendeiner muss sich eine neue frage aus denken ich net^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Wüschel schrieb:


> es stimmt er ist/war in Tyrande verliebt!



also soll ich jetzt die neue Frage stellen?


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Also das von eratores lass ich ma so gelten ich mein zwar etwas klein wenig anderes aba ist auch so ok.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Also das von eratores lass ich ma so gelten ich mein zwar etwas klein wenig anderes aba ist auch so ok.



Was meintest denn?

Aber egal

Frage:
leicht^^

Welche einst große Wildhammerfestung verloren die Wildhammer gegen wen?


----------



## Excotus (30. Oktober 2008)

Gegen Dämonen die aus dem Dunkeln Portal kommen?


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Oha sry aba keine ahnung


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Excotus schrieb:


> Gegen Dämonen die aus dem Dunkeln Portal kommen?



Ach kommt, des is doch billig, die gibts sogar in WoW ( zwar nicht begehbar aber auf der Map mit extra Namen verzeichnet und die Wachen davor beantwroten des 2. gleich mit)


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Und hat exotusrecht?


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Vll an die Titanen? oder irgendwelche Zwerge? oda Yetis?oda Furbolgs?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Vll an die Titanen? oder irgendwelche Zwerge? oda Yetis?oda Furbolgs?




..die Wildhammer sind Zwerge die mit IF verbündet sind, trifft man imS chattenmondtal und im Hinterwald, die haben zwar damals mit den Dunkeleisenzwergen den Kireg der 3 Hämmer verloren aber es verkraftet und auch die Dunkeleisenzwerge in den Blackrock zurückgedrängt, zusammen mit IF

und alles 4 falsch, genau wie Excotus'


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Aso ok dann denke ich mal an Illidan und seine Verbündeten Eratores mach ma hinne ich will noma ran kommen


----------



## Excotus (30. Oktober 2008)

So leute ich weiß intressiert euch net werde aber ma off gehen^^
Bis morgen und viel Erfolg mit den Rätseln


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

bb


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Aso ok dann denke ich mal an Illidan und seine Verbündeten Eratores mach ma hinne ich will noma ran kommen



auch falsch...Illidan hatte nichts mit den Zwergen zu tun...

und wieso soll ich hinne machen? Ihr könnts doch nicht beantworten =P


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

dann lösses mal auf un neue frage pls ich steh auf der leitung

Edit:MACH PLS SCHNELLER


----------



## RazZerrR (30. Oktober 2008)

keiner weiß es >.<


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

an Sargeras? ^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Pastilo schrieb:


> an Sargeras? ^^



nochn Tipp...

Diese Festung ( Stadt) ist im Osten des Sumpflandes MENSCH DAS IST BILLIGST Oo


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

Ah Grim Batol^^


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

ich dacht schön ne komischer antwort alls Yetis kämm von niemandem aba SARGERAS?


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

sie verloren grim batol an die orcs unter zuluhed, die dort den roten drachenaspekt (alexstrasza) ugefangen hielten un den roten drachenschwarm für ihre zwecke missbrauchten...
...so ungefähr wirds gewesen sein...

edit: grim batol wars... nicht grim'batol... verdammtes namensgedächtnis!


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Also fals das alles nicht richtig ist kansch nur noch sagen an entweder die Orks oda an Drachen


----------



## Kr0ni (30. Oktober 2008)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Ah Grim Batol^^



jo das is glaub ich richtig.. nächste frage bitte *kann nicht warten*


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Ok rewahn mach hinne


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn stell du neue frage da du noch geschrieben hast an wen die es verloren^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> sie verloren grim batol an die orcs unter zuluhed, die dort den roten drachenaspekt (alexstrasza) ugefangen hielten un den roten drachenschwarm für ihre zwecke missbrauchten...
> ...so ungefähr wirds gewesen sein...
> 
> edit: grim batol wars... nicht grim'batol... verdammtes namensgedächtnis!



ja, mittlerweile gehörts aber nur noch den roten Drachen ne?


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

hmmm... wo tauchte der spell "starfall" (oer sternenregen im deiutschen) erstmals auf? und wer konnte ihn nutzen?
(eigentlich gewaltig einfach ._.)

Edit:

Eratores, du hast recht... alexstrasza konnte letztendlich von zuluheds einfluss befreit werden... was mit den orcs geschah ist mir nicht bekannt, aber zuluhed hats überlebt, das weiss ich recht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

In Wc2 oda 3 und es konnte Tryande Wisperwind oda so heis die


----------



## Tade (30. Oktober 2008)

Nachelfen-Priester?^^


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> In Wc2 oda 3 und es konnte Tryande Wisperwind oda so heis die



richtig, es war die ulti der PotM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann mal her mit der neuen frage, deadhero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Okay eigentlich sehr einfach:
Aus wievielen Teilen Besteht die Festung der Stürme(nenne die Zahl und die namen)


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

4

Botanikum/Mechanar/Arkatras und Das Auge


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

SRY da  fehlt was


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> SRY leida falsch



nein richtig, der 4. Teil kannd as Auge UND Festung der Stürme heißen


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Okay eigentlich sehr einfach:
> Aus wievielen Teilen Besteht die Festung der Stürme(nenne die Zahl und die namen)



4 (Ursprünglich 5)
3 Sateliten (urprünglich 4) und die Festung selbst (auch 'Das Auge' genannt)
die sateliten sind:
Die Mechanar
Die Arkatraz
Die Botanika

Die Exodar gehörte ursprünglich auch dazu, bis Velen und seine Draenei sie 'entführten' um nach Azeroth zu fliehen.


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

joar ich wusst doch das ich es richtig hab^^ aber von mir aus kann reWahn die frage stellen^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> 4 (Ursprünglich 5)
> 3 Sateliten (urprünglich 4) und die Festung selbst (auch 'Das Auge' genannt)
> die sateliten sind:
> Die Mechanar
> ...



nein, wenn du mal genau guckst is die Exodar n Teil vom Auge, da fehlt nämlich an einer Seite n Stück, des war die Exodar ( oder? =/ )
Wenn nicht tuts mir leid


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> 4 (Ursprünglich 5)
> 3 Sateliten (urprünglich 4) und die Festung selbst (auch 'Das Auge' genannt)
> die sateliten sind:
> Die Mechanar
> ...



GZ  ihr habt nehmlich etwas vergessen es gibt nehmlich 5teile 
DAs mittelteil=TK/Das Auge oda wie auch imma
und die 4Flügel=Mechanar Botanika ARkatras und die Exodar
nur das die Exodar kaputt ging und sich von Fds lösste


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> nein, wenn du mal genau guckst is die Exodar n Teil vom Auge, da fehlt nämlich an einer Seite n Stück, des war die Exodar ( oder? =/ )
> Wenn nicht tuts mir leid



moment, ich suche den link...
iwo in der warcraft lore steht die geschichte, mom...


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

gogo ReWahn ^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> GZ  ihr habt nehmlich etwas vergessen es gibt nehmlich 5teile
> DAs mittelteil=TK/Das Auge oda wie auch imma
> und die 4Flügel=Mechanar Botanika ARkatras und die Exodar
> nur das die Exodar kaputt ging und sich von Fds lösste



eigentlich heißt es ja nämlich, und Flügel sind das nicht, die hängen nämlich nicht zusammen


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Musst es nicht suchen^^
http://www.wowwiki.com/Exodar


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Velen, the courageous Prophet who had led the draenei people since their exodus from Argus millennia before, had hid with the remainder of his people in the wake of the Legion-instigated orcish onslaught. With the Broken Farseer Nobundo, first of the draenei shaman, at his side, the Prophet personally led a raid on Tempest Keep to wrest control of *one of its satellite structures, the Exodar.*

von wowwiki.com kopiert, der relevante teil is markiert =)

Edit: ok, nächste frage kommt gleich... mom...


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Tja da beweist sich das du es nicht weist Fds war mal ein Zusammen hängendes ding das nicht auserhalb flog. Dies kam erst alls Die scherbenweld anfing kaputtzugehen.
und dadurch ist die Exodar abgestürzt und in unsere Welt "gefallen"


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

is doch egal was exodar is^^ ReWahn soll lieber neue frage stellen^^


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

genau und wenn er nichts weiß hab ich imma ma fragen


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Tja da beweist sich das du es nicht weist Fds war mal ein Zusammen hängendes ding das nicht auserhalb flog. Dies kam erst alls Die scherbenweld anfing kaputtzugehen.
> und dadurch ist die Exodar abgestürzt und in unsere Welt "gefallen"



hm, da steht aber schon satelitt, uind satelitten hängen nunmal nciht mit hauptteilen zusammen^^


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

is egal und rewahn mach hinne. wer hat nach rewahn die richtige antwort gepostet?


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Also, mal was (hoffentlich) schweres =)

Dass Arthas momentan den Titel 'Der Lichkönig' trägt ist ja allgemein bekannt. Doch wer trug diesen Titel ursprünglich, und wie kam er dazu?

(Hm, eigentlich doch wieder zu einfach =( )


----------



## MasterV (30. Oktober 2008)

Hatten wir schon hundertmal...
Vor ihm wars Ner'zhul, dann sind die beiden verschmolzen


p,s jmd anders kann fragen


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Also, mal was (hoffentlich) schweres =)
> 
> Dass Arthas momentan den Titel 'Der Lichkönig' trägt ist ja allgemein bekannt. Doch wer trug diesen Titel ursprünglich, und wie kam er dazu?
> 
> (Hm, eigentlich doch wieder zu einfach =( )



Ner'zhul ( der eigentlich ja immernoch iwie der Lichkönig ist) und er wurde von Sargeras dazu ausgewählt Azeroth zu unterwerfen hat sich dann aber verselbstständigt


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Joa sehr einfach. Und Ner'zuhl wurde von irgendwem in die Rüstung verbannt und Ner#Zul kontrliert jetzt zum Teil Arthas oda so


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

Er trägt das schwert von Ner´zhul (Frostmourne) dadurch wurde er iwie verrückt oder so ähnlich dann ging er nacht nordend um Ner´zhul seine seele anzubieten somit wurde er zum Todesritter und Lichking^^


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

ich würd sagen era mach ne frage


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

hrmpf, viel zu viele wc3 zocker hier :/
ner'zhul is korrekt :/


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Wie viele große Tollimperien gab es mal


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Logisch ich bin ja nich blöd


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

14 mein ich warns


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> 14 mein ich warns



nein, falls ich mich unglücklick ausgedrückt hab nochmal

Wie viele große Trollimperien gab es zur gleichen Zeit?


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

4?^^


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

grosse?

gurubashi, amani, sandwüter glaub ich... also 3... ob man die atal'ai (die priester des hakkar) als eigenes imperium zählen kann bezweifele ich...

also meine schätzung wäre 3...


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm 5-6


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

Ah ne 2^^ glaub ich^^


----------



## MasterV (30. Oktober 2008)

Das Reich der Amani und Zul'gurub, also 2


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

man richtig oda net?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Ah ne 2^^ glaub ich^^



ja, komm Zwillingsimpperien halt


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

2 imperien   Amani imperium und gurubashi imperium


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Los Pastilo nu bist du dranne


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

Ka ob es die frage schonma gab aber ich stell sie einfach ma^^

Welche 2 bosse muss man Töten um den Titel "Hand von Ad´al"  zu bekommen?^^

SEEEHR einfach^^


----------



## xDeadherox (30. Oktober 2008)

Lady Vash und iwas Kael'thas oder?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Ka ob es die frage schonma gab aber ich stell sie einfach ma^^
> 
> Welche 2 boss muss man Töten um den Titel "Hand von Ad´al"  zu bekommen?^^



Kael'thas und Vashj

Edit: meins war wenigstens richtig geschrieben UND Vashj wird Wasch ausgesprochen!


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Lady Vashji und Keal´thas


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

jo stell nächste frage Deadhero^^ und is doch egal ob richtig oder falsch geschrieben...^^


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

gogo nexte frage ^^


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

hallo? gehts weiter^^


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

ach dann stell ich eben die frage ^^

Wie heißt Morgraines schwert?^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Ashbringer?


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Aschenbringer


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

richtig eratores^^ GoGo =)


----------



## Ahti (30. Oktober 2008)

Jau der Aschenbringer isset


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Und meine Frage ist...hm...

Gegen welchen Trollstamm kämpfen die Blutelfen und wie heißt ihr Anführer der von einigen Hordetrollen als Legende verehrt wird


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Und meine Frage ist...hm...
> 
> Gegen welchen Trollstamm kämpfen die Blutelfen und wie heißt ihr Anführer der von einigen Hordetrollen als Legende verehrt wird



Amani, Zul'jin


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Amani Stamm   Zul´Jin als Anführer


----------



## Ahti (30. Oktober 2008)

Der Amani_Stamm  
Anführer: Zul'Jin


----------



## Tade (30. Oktober 2008)

gegen die waldtrolle..der anfüher ist zul´jin


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

genau und geheißen ham sie auchma Waldtrolle


----------



## Pastilo (30. Oktober 2008)

gogo frageeee =)


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

Da ich der erste war der die Frage beantwortet hat (und alle unter mir genau das gleiche behaupten, gehe ich davon aus das es stimmt...und weil ich es ja selbst gesehen hab)

Also:

Was muss man erschaffen, um Maws (in Deutsch, der weiße Riese) anzulocken? (Name + Mats)


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Arcanit Buoy


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Also erschaffen muss man eine Arkanit Boje  aber die Mats   ka


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Da ich der erste war der die Frage beantwortet hat (und alle unter mir genau das gleiche behaupten, gehe ich davon aus das es stimmt...und weil ich es ja selbst gesehen hab)
> 
> Also:
> 
> Was muss man erschaffen, um Maws (in Deutsch, der weiße Riese) anzulocken? (Name + Mats)



Brille, Hühnchen, Drachisch für Dummies...
Iwas in die richtung wars doch oder? lang isses her =)


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> Also erschaffen muss man eine Arkanit Boje  aber die Mats   ka



Ja, es ist eine Arkanitboje, man bekommt den Tipp vom Geist von Azuregos.


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

20 Arkanitbarren   10 elementium barren 10 azerothische diamanten 10 blaue saphire sind die mats für die Boje


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Brille, Hühnchen, Drachisch für Dummies...
> Iwas in die richtung wars doch oder? lang isses her =)



Also, die Brille muss man finden, welche im MC droppt. Dann braucht man das 500-pfund Huhn, welches man bekommt, nachdem man Lord Lakmeran getötet hat, dann braucht man Drachisch für Dummies, die man in Onyxias Hort, Winterquell, Verw. Lande, UC, SW, MC, bei Weavil findet. Doch es fehlen noch ein paar kleine aber teure Mats.


----------



## MasterV (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Mats:

20 Arkanitbarren
10 Elementiumerz
10 Azerothischer Diamant
10 Blauer Saphir


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> 20 Arkanitbarren   10 elementium barren 10 azerothische diamanten 10 blaue saphire sind die mats für die Boje



Ja, zusammen mit dem Rest der von ReWahn gepostet wurde, und eig. nur dafür gebraucht wird, damit man die Liste mit Mats lesen kann, lasse ich das mal gelten.


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

so ka ob die frage schon kam   aber ^^ 


Wer war der erste Todesritter?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> so ka ob die frage schon kam   aber ^^
> 
> 
> Wer war der erste Todesritter?



Gul'dan, aber halt nicht das was man mittlerweile unter Todesritter versteht, also Tirion Forderidge ( oder?)


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Gul'dan, aber halt nicht das was man mittlerweile unter Todesritter versteht, also Tirion Forderidge ( oder?)




nein falsch ^^


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

Teron Blutschatten


----------



## MasterV (30. Oktober 2008)

nene das war der gute Teron, gestern erst gelegt


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> nein falsch ^^



ach fuck, Teron, auch gut^^


----------



## klogmo (30. Oktober 2008)

Die kam schonma und entweder is es Arthas oder Morgraine glaube ich.

Edit, ach Teron wars ok^^


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Teron Blutschatten



korrekt


----------



## schmiedemeister (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> so ka ob die frage schon kam   aber ^^
> 
> 
> Wer war der erste Todesritter?


Teron blutschatten


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Teron Gorefiend.

Och menshc, wieder zu langsam =(


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> korrekt



Ok, also: Einige alte Veteranen werden sich vielleicht noch an Maleki den Leichenblassen aus Stratholme erinnern, welcher mit Frostzaubern gespielt hat. Dabei hat er die Fähigkeit "Eisgrabmal" verwendet um Spieler einzufrieren und zu betäuben. Frage: Wer ausser Maleki verwendet die Fähigkeit "Eisgrabmal" noch? (Tipp: Es ist nur 1 der ausser Maleki die Fähigkeit hat)


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Rage Winterchill


----------



## Elementz (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ok, also: Einige alte Veteranen werden sich vielleicht noch an Maleki den Leichenblassen aus Stratholme erinnern, welcher mit Frostzaubern gespielt hat. Dabei hat er die Fähigkeit "Eisgrabmal" verwendet um Spieler einzufrieren und zu betäuben. Frage: Wer ausser Maleki verwendet die Fähigkeit "Eisgrabmal" noch? (Tipp: Es ist nur 1 der ausser Maleki die Fähigkeit hat)



Ähm die Skelletwachen in Kara auf dem weg zum Theater?

Edit: Die Skelettpförtner mein ich


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ok, also: Einige alte Veteranen werden sich vielleicht noch an Maleki den Leichenblassen aus Stratholme erinnern, welcher mit Frostzaubern gespielt hat. Dabei hat er die Fähigkeit "Eisgrabmal" verwendet um Spieler einzufrieren und zu betäuben. Frage: Wer ausser Maleki verwendet die Fähigkeit "Eisgrabmal" noch? (Tipp: Es ist nur 1 der ausser Maleki die Fähigkeit hat)



Hydross kann Wassergrab... zählt das auch?

Ansonsten würd ich auf Rage Winterchill (Furor Winterfrost) tippen


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Da meins wohl richtig ist ( <3 www.gidf.de^^)

Welche Gottheit gibt es in 2 WoW"Religionen" als veschiedene Person mit dem gleichen Namen
name+Völker die an sie glauben bitte


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Hydross kann Wassergrab... zählt das auch?
> 
> Ansonsten würd ich auf Rage Winterchill (Furor Winterfrost) tippen



Nein, es muss Eisgrab sein.

Rage Winterchill kann zwar auch Frostzauber, allerdings nicht Eisgrabmal. (Tipp: Der Mob der die Fähigkeit verwendet ruft: "Ich labe mich an deinem Leid, sterbliches Geschöpf. Vermische deine Essenz mit ........!


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Da meins wohl richtig ist ( <3 www.gidf.de^^)
> 
> Welche Gottheit gibt es in 2 WoW"Religionen" als veschiedene Person mit dem gleichen Namen
> name+Völker die an sie glauben bitte



Du bist aber nicht dran, ich war vor dir?!


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

der Elementar boss im alteractal?  name vergessen ^^ eislord irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht dran, ich war vor dir?!



ähh, ja, abe du hast die Frage gesteltt...


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> ähh, ja, abe du hast die Frage gesteltt...



Ähm, ich habe nur die Antwort auf die Frage, wer der erste Todesritter war, als erster richtig beantwortet, anschließend hab ich meine Frage gestellt, welche noch nicht richtig beantwortet wurde.


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> ähh, ja, abe du hast die Frage gesteltt...



aber deins is falsch


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

ach, warn doch die karamobs? Oo


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> der Elementar boss im alteractal?  name vergessen ^^ eislord irgendwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aahh, da ist einer auf der richtigen spur^^ Name bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

lokholar der eislord


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

ja, warn wohl doch die Karamobs und des hat jemand in der 1. Antwort gesagt oO


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> lokholar der eislord



Richtig.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Richtig.



öhh, aber Elementz hattes davor schon richtig


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

FRAGE:   Wer brannte Illidan die Augen aus ??


----------



## Elementz (30. Oktober 2008)

Öhm dann ist deien frage falsch, es gibt inzwischen dann 4 Mobs die diese attacke machen. Maleki, der Eislord, die Pförtner sowie ein neuer Boss in ner WOTLK inztanz (Utgarte Keep wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> FRAGE:   Wer brannte Illidan die Augen aus ??



Sargeras


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> FRAGE:   Wer brannte Illidan die Augen aus ??



Kil'jaden und gab ihm dafür die Bind emit der er besser sehen konnte?


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Sargeras


 
richtig


----------



## Elementz (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> FRAGE:   Wer brannte Illidan die Augen aus ??



Sargeras himself


----------



## Ahti (30. Oktober 2008)

Naja.. die Skelettwachen in Karazhan benutzen das auch.. Die die in der Zuschauerhalle vom event stehen.. von daher war die Frage nicht ganz eindeutig


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> richtig



Wie heisst der Mob der Schwadronskommandant Vipore "bewachen" soll, das allerdings meist nicht schafft?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

oO, wann hat Sargeras denn bitte Illidan getroffen?


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> oO, wann hat Sargeras denn bitte Illidan getroffen?



wennst die geschichte gelesen hast müsstest das wissen ^^


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

Vor 10 000  Jahren im Krieg der Ahnen als die Östlichen Königreiche noch ein teil von Kalimdor waren (vor der Großen Teilung durch den Brunnen der Ewigkeit)

Und noch nen EDIT: NÄCHSTE FRAGE ^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Wie heisst der Mob der Schwadronskommandant Vipore "bewachen" soll, das allerdings meist nicht schafft?



Jotek...ok, aber ich hab die Geschichte nicht gelesen


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> des mit illidan war nicht Sargeras oO


Wer war´s deiner Meinung nach dann?


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Jotek und vedammt, des mit illidan war nicht Sargeras oO


klar war er das-.-


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Jotek und vedammt, des mit illidan war nicht Sargeras oO



DOCH WAR ES....sargeras brannte ihm seine augen aus und gab ihm dann magische augen , mit denen er jede art von magie sehen kann(wenn was falsch is bitte korrigiern^^)


----------



## Arkoras (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja.
Eratores_Nera_Hunt is dran.


----------



## Ahti (30. Oktober 2008)

Illidan schwor dem düsteren Titanen die Gefolgschaft und erhielt von ihm im Gegenzug große Macht. Sargeras verbrannte Illidans Augen zu Asche und verlieh den verkohlten Augenhöhlen eine magisch verbesserte Sehfähigkeit. Außerdem versah Sargeras einen Großteil von Illidans Körper mit einem feinen eintätowierten Muster, das dem Nachtelf mächtige arkane Energie zur Verfügung stellte.
 EIn Teil aus der geschichte.. es war Sargeras


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Aber im krieg der Ahnen war Sargeras ja sein Feind, also wieso hätte er ihm die Binde geben sollen?


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> DOCH WAR ES....sargeras brannte ihm seine augen aus und gab ihm dann magische augen , mit denen er jede art von magie sehen kann(wenn was falsch is bitte korrigiern^^)


Nee nee alles Korrekt in soweit  ^^


NÄCHSTE FRAGE!


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/features/1834/die-geburt-der-nachtelfen
beweis genug?^^
edit: falscher link einen moment bitte
edit2:
hier der richtige
http://www.elemente.tv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=716
bei entstehung ziemlich am anfang


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Nee nee alles Korrekt in soweit  ^^
> 
> 
> NÄCHSTE FRAGE!



puh...nochmal glück gehabt^^ war mir nämlich ned so genau sicher xD


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Wer beschwor Ragnaros wo?


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Majordomus Executus im Geschmolzenen Kern ^^


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Wer beschwor Ragnaros wo?


Majodormus Executus in den Heiligtümern des Geschmolzenen Kern´s ?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

nein...


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Thaurissan  König der Dunkeleisenzwerge beschwor  Ragnaros  aber wo  weiß ich nicht <.<


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> Thaurissan  König der Dunkeleisenzwerge beschwor  Ragnaros  aber wo  weiß ich nicht <.<



ja, aber wo is des leichteste


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

im schwarzfels?


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

in den Rotkammgebirgen   der daruas entstandene Vulkan  heißt heute Blackrock


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> im schwarzfels?



1. heißt des Blackrock
2. nicht ganz...

Hylight hat recht


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> 1. heißt des Blackrock
> 2. nicht ganz...
> 
> Hylight hat recht



Blackrock heißt übersetzt Schwarzfels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Blackrock heißt übersetzt Schwarzfels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



New York nennt aber auch niemand Neues York, und Schwarzfels hört sich scheiße an


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

FRAGE: Wer trägt den Titel "Prince of Air"  (Prinz der Luft)????


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> New York nennt aber auch niemand Neues York, und Schwarzfels hört sich scheiße an



aber ned alle haben das alte WoW gespielt(also noch mit englischen namen)


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Thunderaan?


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Thunderaan?



korrekt


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

wer is der angebliche vater von Brighteyes("the shadow")?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Medivh?


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Medivh?



ich dachte das dauert länger, bis es wer errät -.-


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (30. Oktober 2008)

Von welchen Wesen stammen die Zwerge angeblich ab?

so, falls wers errät bin off, nacht


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Von welchen Wesen stammen die Zwerge angeblich ab?
> 
> so, falls wers errät bin off, nacht



stell keine frage wennst off gehst oO


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon das Classic WoW gezoggt und bin auch noch mit Ashenvale und Southshore aufgewachsen aber Blackrock/Schwarzfels habe ich genommen weil es auch so in den Büchern steht... mehr oder weniger... die sind ja auch ziemlich Denglisch ^^ zumindest heißt der Clan in einem Blackrock und in dem nächsten Schwarzfels-Clan ^^


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Von welchen Wesen stammen die Zwerge angeblich ab?
> 
> so, falls wers errät bin off, nacht



von den Titanen?


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Von welchen Wesen stammen die Zwerge angeblich ab?
> 
> so, falls wers errät bin off, nacht


Den Irdenen



Edit: Ich bin dran oder?


----------



## Tade (30. Oktober 2008)

Irdenen


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

sie stammen angeblich von den Titan ab (glaub ich)


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

The Titans created the earthen to help shape the world of Azeroth after they were gone .     the earten = die irdenen


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> sie stammen angeblich von den Titan ab (glaub ich)


Das Tun die Drachen auch, ich glaube er meint die DIREKTEN Vorfahren und daher wären es dann die Irdenen...


----------



## Tade (30. Oktober 2008)

Edit: Ich bin dran oder?
[/quote]



japp, würd ich auch sagen^^


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

es sind die irdenen^^
und ja du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und @dashy: dotA rules!


----------



## Dashy (30. Oktober 2008)

> The Titans created the earthen to help shape the world of Azeroth after they were gone



aber es geht wovon die Zwerge abstammen ^^

BTT: Irdenen aber Sypher hatte first


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> The Titans created the earthen to help shape the world of Azeroth after they were gone



laut dem stimmt eigentlich dass sie von den titanen abstammen und dass sie von den irdenen/earthen abstammen...weil die titanen haben ja die irdenen erschaffen


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

Gut, danke Tade für die Bestätigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm...
Wie hieß Arthas Mutter?


----------



## Cold Play (30. Oktober 2008)

wurde schon geantwortet sry^^  deswegen nachricht wenns geht löschen^^


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

lianne menethil


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

aber ich denke mal irdenen ist richtig    die titanen haben sie geschaffen   aber  die heutigen zwerge  wie wir sie kennen stammen dnek ich mal von dne irdenen ab   den Urzwergen ^^


----------



## Dashy (30. Oktober 2008)

Lianne
och mist :-(


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Lianne


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> lianne menethil


Unfair ! Das ging ja VIIEEELL zu schnell *grummelt*
Ihr habt wahrscheinlich grad alle die Bücher auf dem Schoß liegen huh? ^^

jaja erwischt ^^ 

und m@r1@n = Marian?


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> und @dashy: dotA rules!



/sign XD


----------



## Dashy (30. Oktober 2008)

> und @dashy: dotA rules!


oh ja ;-) adde mal Corpses zu deinen Freunden, bin on


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

ok dann bin ich mal dran *freu*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok mal was einfaches ohne geschichtlichn hintergrund:
werist der einzige (angreifbare) npc der noch NIE getötet wurde und warum
@jacoby: heute mit n'aix alle geowned xD


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> oh ja ;-) adde mal Corpses zu deinen Freunden, bin on


ne sry zock nur noch im engen freundeskreis über hamachi iwie mag ich randoms net^^
edit: sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> ok dann bin ich mal dran *freu*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die frage kappier ich ned ganz^^
edith: jtzt versteh ichs xD

ich hab jtzt scho länger nimmer DotA gezockt^^ aber mein rekord in einem game lag bei 28-1^^


----------



## Dashy (30. Oktober 2008)

jojo np ;-)
Neruber: Seht da ist der Verräter König!
Arthas: Wer ich?
Anub'arak: Nein er meint mich!


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

Also zur Frage: Ich glaube du meinst Majordomus Executus im Geschmolzenen Kern    den hat man glaub ich noch nie gekillt  da  man sonst kein Ragnaros beschwören kann


----------



## Tade (30. Oktober 2008)

*pfeif* Hab nie was geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Tade schrieb:


> Die Geistheiler? Naja dann wäre man schön dumm wenn man die töten würde^^



die sind aber ned angreifbar^^


----------



## KArzzor (30. Oktober 2008)

Oliver twist in shatt?
den greift man an aber gibt dann auf? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss, sorry hab die Frage falsch gelesen =(


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

allööö falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok n kleiner tipp:
er ist nur von einer fraktion angreifbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


getötet beinhaltet bei mir besiegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (30. Oktober 2008)

Der besoffene bei der Krieger q ? xD
ähm Thrall vlt ? weil wenn man thrall raiden will schmiert immer der Server ab


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

löst das mal einer?^^ ich will wieder weiterraten -.-


----------



## hylight (30. Oktober 2008)

need a tipp^^


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> löst das mal einer?^^ ich will wieder weiterraten -.-


Ich find auch das die Frage zu "schwammig" gestellt wurde....


----------



## KArzzor (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs, die hau drauf dummys in den hauptstädten xD
auf die kann man egal wie lange einschlagen, sterben nie!^^


----------



## Dashy (30. Oktober 2008)

> Ich habs, die hau drauf dummys in den hauptstädten xD
> auf diedie kann man egal wie lange einschlagen, sterben nie!^^


kann gut sein ^^ mist habe ich total vergessen


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> kann gut sein ^^ mist habe ich total vergessen



ich auch -.- aber nur weils die noch ned so lange gibt^^


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

es ist ein horden npc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> es ist ein horden npc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der eine im Kloster auf der Streckbank (Friedhof teil)

EDIT sag mal in welchem Gebiet der zu finden ist!


----------



## Dashy (30. Oktober 2008)

Der Taure in dem kleinen Haus ( Schurken q ) ? neee der wird dauernt gegankt xD


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Hogger....denn der wahre hogger lebt IMMER und überall^^


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Hogger....denn der wahre hogger lebt IMMER und überall^^


Du meinst Darth Hogger?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (30. Oktober 2008)

rly ? xD stimmt eig.

Darf ich ne Frage Stellen ?

Wer ist der Onkel (Adoptiert) von Arthas ?


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

weiterer tip:
esist ein ork


----------



## KArzzor (30. Oktober 2008)

Glaube aber, es wird zeit die frage aufzulösen wer ist es? 
glaube heute kommt keiner mehr drauf (4min^^)


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Du meinst Darth Hogger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auch^^


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> weiterer tip:
> esist ein ork



mein hunter^^


----------



## KArzzor (30. Oktober 2008)

ist es saurfang?


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

dachte daswäre ne einfache frage oO
noch n tipp aber jetzt ises klar:
bei ihm gibt man den kopf von nefarian ab


----------



## Sypher (30. Oktober 2008)

Wer zur Hölle ist Saurfang?


----------



## KArzzor (31. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Wer zur Hölle ist Saurfang?



omg...geh ganz schnell auf google und hol das nach!


----------



## Dashy (31. Oktober 2008)

> Wer zur Hölle ist Saurfang?



Der Ork berater von Thrall und der Vater von dem Saurfang der in wotlk stirbt^^


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Wer zur Hölle ist Saurfang?


ich lass das mal als richtige antwort gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oh sry wen übersehen der schnellste war karzzor


----------



## KArzzor (31. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> ich lass das mal als richtige antwort gelten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habe das doch gesagt :O


----------



## JacobyVII (31. Oktober 2008)

wird mir alles zu anstrengend für heute^^ dann mal gn8 und gutes gelingen beim raten


----------



## Sypher (31. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> ich lass das mal als richtige antwort gelten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist nen Fehler weil das hat vor MIR schon ein anderer geschrieben. KARzzor nämlich

Nacht Jacoby und KARzzor mach nur


----------



## hylight (31. Oktober 2008)

go karzzor  nexte frage ^^


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

hab mich ja verbessert^^


----------



## KArzzor (31. Oktober 2008)

ok, mal was leichtes^^
glaube das sie nochnicht gestellt ist.
Was ist die 4the kampanie in wc3 frozen thron?



sry es gibt garkeinen prolog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also einfach 4 kampanie


----------



## Gardsi (31. Oktober 2008)

naga?^^


----------



## Sypher (31. Oktober 2008)

Nachtelfen

Edit sagt noch:
Warcraft 3: 
Ork-Prolog,
Menschen
Untote
Orks
Nachtelfen

TFT
Nachtelfen
Blutelfen
Untote

Zusatz Ork die Erbauung von Durotar


----------



## Dashy (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich könnte fies sein und nachgucken aber es ist meines Wissens die UD Kampagne


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

1. menschen 2.untote 3.orks 4. nachtelfen mit der geilsten letzten mission aller zeiten


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

Gardsi schrieb:


> naga?^^


argh epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (31. Oktober 2008)

Achso stimmt habe das video verwechselt illidan gegen arthas mist^^


----------



## KArzzor (31. Oktober 2008)

antwort ist:
Zusatz-kampanie:die gründung von orgrimmar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (31. Oktober 2008)

Da ist doch die Bonus Kampagne oder ? ^^


----------



## KArzzor (31. Oktober 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Da ist doch die Bonus Kampagne oder ? ^^



ok, da ich gleich off muss kannst du weitermachen


----------



## Sypher (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja und wer hat nun das "Frage-Stellen-Recht?" *dance im voraus*

hm...das habe ich doch oben alles stehen, nicht oder?


----------



## Dashy (31. Oktober 2008)

Ok danke ;-)
also ich habe eine Einfach Frage:

Wer ist der Adoptiv onkel von Arthas und was hatt er für einen Beruf ?


----------



## KArzzor (31. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ja und wer hat nun das "Frage-Stellen-Recht?" *dance im voraus*
> 
> hm...das habe ich doch oben alles stehen, nicht oder?



naja, du hast halt nur alles aufgelistet und die hauptfrage nicht richtig herausgehoben, also macht jetzt erst unser dota-zocker^^


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> antwort ist:
> Zusatz-kampanie:die gründung von orgrimmar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


selber falsch^^
gründung von durotar!


----------



## Sypher (31. Oktober 2008)

Ner´zhul, Beruf: Meister über alle Toten?


----------



## Gardsi (31. Oktober 2008)

meine fresse bin komplett brain afk grad.... *sich nen kaffe hol und kopf unter wasser steck*
hab gemeint der fragt nach ner rasse... dabei meint der die bonuskampagne mit rexxar xD
übrigens: ewig lang die kampagne(wenn mann alles killt) aber saugeil und lohnt sich wegen der lore^^


----------



## Dashy (31. Oktober 2008)

Achso, also als Arthas noch im Dienste Lordaerons war


----------



## hylight (31. Oktober 2008)

Uther? ^^ Beruf  Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (31. Oktober 2008)

der komische pala


----------



## Dashy (31. Oktober 2008)

> Uther? ^^ Beruf Paladin tongue.gif



richtög ich bin auch mal weg dota


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

uther ,paladin des königs und anführer der silberhand? aber das war doch net sein adoptivonkel oder?
cu dashy viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vergiss nicht: never try roshan on lvl 1 xD


----------



## Dashy (31. Oktober 2008)

> aber das war doch net sein adoptivonkel oder



doch, doch in wc3 CE gabs nen artickerl über die Könige von Lordaeron


> cu dashy viel spass biggrin.gif und vergiss nicht: never try roshan on lvl 1 xD


hehe danke ;-)


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> doch, doch in wc3 CE gabs nen artickerl über die Könige von Lordaeron


ok muss ich mal bei gelegenheit nachholen^^


----------



## hylight (31. Oktober 2008)

Frage:    Wie heißen die 2 Brüder von Balnazzar?


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

tichondrius und anetheron oder wasren das wieder 2 andere von den vampiren?


----------



## hylight (31. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> tichondrius und anetheron oder wasren das wieder 2 andere von den vampiren?



leider falsch ^^


----------



## Mephewgee (31. Oktober 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> Ich bin Englisch nicht wirklich so mächtig dass, ich das verstehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dem deutschen wohl auch nicht, ... made ma day !


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

hylight schrieb:


> leider falsch ^^


mal'ganis?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hylight (31. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> mal'ganis?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch nicht     

Tipp: 1 Bruder ist auch ein WoW NPC


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

balnazzar is doch der in strath oder?...überleg


----------



## Sypher (31. Oktober 2008)

Auch weg, gute nacht!


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Auch weg, gute nacht!


gute nacht


----------



## hylight (31. Oktober 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> balnazzar is doch der in strath oder?...überleg




genau .  und der hat  2 Brüder


----------



## Pastilo (31. Oktober 2008)

Kel´thuzad und kA?^^


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

sind das die die in wc3 da iwo in der hölle oder kp wo ne konferenz halten x)


----------



## Gardsi (31. Oktober 2008)

varimathras und detheroc


----------



## Pastilo (31. Oktober 2008)

gehts weiter?^^


----------



## Gardsi (31. Oktober 2008)

solang mir keiner sagt das richtig is (bin mir aber recht sicher^^) nicht ;P


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

stimmt schon^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

stimmt schon


----------



## xDeadherox (31. Oktober 2008)

Also das erste is richtig beim 2ten bin ich mir net sicha aba mach ma ne frage
edita der net da is mach du ma eratores


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Im wievielten Krieg kamen die Orcs nach Azeroth?


----------



## xDeadherox (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weis das die durchs Dunkle Portal dahin kammen aba der wievielte Krieg war deas?

edit:bin mir nicht so sehr sicher aba ich glaub das war wärend des 1ten kriegs


----------



## neo1986 (31. Oktober 2008)

hää die sind och abgehauen sie sind nach kalimdor gegangen. Oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Im wievielten Krieg kamen die Orcs nach Azeroth?




Im ersten Krieg^^


----------



## xDeadherox (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich hab ma nachgeforscht und es steht nirgendwo


----------



## xDeadherox (31. Oktober 2008)

ah doch habs jetzt. SIe kammen in keinem Krieg. Sie verursachten einen. und das war dann wenn ich nicht irre der erste 



http://wowsource.4players.de/geschichte-zeitlinie.php            steht bei -10.000 und vorher steht da nichts von nem Krieg und da ist alles wichtige aufgelistet


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ok, ham sie den halt ausgelöst indem sie kamen, is so ziemlich das gleiche, der der als 1. 1. gesagt hat darf jetzt


----------



## xDeadherox (31. Oktober 2008)

Ok da keiner iwie on ist mach ich mal ne neue frage?OK?


----------



## xDeadherox (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ist Muradin tot oder nicht?wenn ja wie? wenn Nein was ist dann passiert und was ist mit ihm jetzt?

(weis net ob das jeda weis ist nehmlich noch nicht so bekannt)

Edit:Ach komm era geb ma ne antwort


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Also ist Muradin tot oder nicht?wenn ja wie? wenn Nein was ist dann passiert und was ist mit ihm jetzt?
> 
> (weis net ob das jeda weis ist nehmlich noch nicht so bekannt)



1. *rechtschreibflame*
2. scheiß Frage

und ja, Muradin lebt, in Northend hat glaub ich die "Valianz oder so gegründet


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Ok da keiner iwie on ist mach ich mal ne neue frage?OK?


eig war ich der erste der das gesagt hat
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Wer rettete Kael´thas das Leben als er sterbend in der Festung der Stürme lag?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Kil'jaeden?


----------



## xDeadherox (31. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm vll Illidan oda vll ja auch Sargeras oda so


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden?




Nicht persönlich

also *Nein*


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Priesterin Delrissa?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Priesterin Delrissa?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

sry wegen 3 fachpsot, hatte bug und wusste nicht obs gepostet wurd


----------



## xDeadherox (31. Oktober 2008)

Bin kurz essen. Illidan oder Sargeras waren allso falsch?


----------



## Raheema (31. Oktober 2008)

a´dal ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^  



illidan oder sargeras !!


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Dass es Sargeras ist bezweifle ich mal, wie soll der den denn retten wenn er schon jahre tot ist ( weiß man da Illidan in Wc3 sein Grabmal besucht)


----------



## xDeadherox (31. Oktober 2008)

xD Eratores sargeras und TOD was fürn geila witz


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Priesterin Delrissa?



Ja

(wunder mich warum niemand mehr mpostet....Oh es gibt ne neue Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> xD Eratores sargeras und TOD was fürn geila witz



Ich wüsste nicht wieso es sonst "Das Grabmal von Sargeras" geben sollte?


----------



## Evilslyn (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wieso es sonst "Das Grabmal von Sargeras" geben sollte?



Der größte Trick des Teufels, war es die Welt glaube zu lassen, das er nicht existiert.

Sergaras wurde nicht getötet. Die Wächterin von Tirisfal (Agwynn... genau) glaubte ihn Besiegt zu haben, in wirklichkeit ist er in sie Gefahren und hat sich dann in Mediev eingenisstet, als sie mit ihm schwanger war.
Tada, the rest is history.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Der größte Trick des Teufels, war es die Welt glaube zu lassen, das er nicht existiert.
> 
> Sergaras wurde nicht getötet. Die Wächterin von Tirisfal (Agwynn... genau) glaubte ihn Besiegt zu haben, in wirklichkeit ist er in sie Gefahren und hat sich dann in Mediev eingenisstet, als sie mit ihm schwanger war.
> Tada, the rest is history.



ahh, stimmt und was ist dann passiert? Wo isser jetzt?


----------



## Hivez (31. Oktober 2008)

wer darf jetzt weitermachen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Hivez schrieb:


> wer darf jetzt weitermachen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür müssen wir wissen wer recht hat, dass es Sargeras war bezweifle ich immernoch, da man ja denken soll er wär tot ( oder so), illidan wohl ehe auch nicht, also hat Kil'jaeden wohl priesterin Delrissa geschickt um ihn zu retten


----------



## Hivez (31. Oktober 2008)

wenn das so ist dann warst du der erste der Priesterin Delrissa geantwortet hat!^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Hivez schrieb:


> wenn das so ist dann warst du der erste der Priesterin Delrissa geantwortet hat!^^



ja, aber kp obs stimmt


----------



## Hivez (31. Oktober 2008)

ja komm..stimmt bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach weiter wenn sich Satyr0000 nich meldet^^


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (31. Oktober 2008)

Naja also Sargeras Leichnam wurde begraben, nicht seine Seele, man munkelt, nach dem medivh getötet wurde hat er sich in den Nether zurück gezogen und regeneriert sich langsam
Edit: Satyr0000 hat doch geschrieben dass das richtig ist


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> ja, aber kp obs stimmt


ja es stimmt habich schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

okok, unter welchem Menschenkönig lernten die ersten Menschen den Umgang mit der Magie von wem?


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> okok, unter welchem Menschenkönig lernten die ersten Menschen den Umgang mit der Magie von wem?



Unter Arathor von den Hochelfen?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Unter Arathor von den Hochelfen?



rischtisch!


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> rischtisch!




Wie lange dauerte der "Krieg der Spinne" ,welche Frationen waren beteiligt und wodurch wurde er gewonnen?


----------



## Jo_1984 (31. Oktober 2008)

Also die Fraktion müsste die Geißel sein aber wie lang er dauert bzw. wodurch er gewonnen wurde kA


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauerte der "Krieg der Spinne" ,welche Frationen waren beteiligt und wodurch wurde er gewonnen?



Der Krieg der Spinne war ein Krieg zwischen Ner'zhul und den Nerubern in Azjol'Nerub, er wurde gewonnen indem Ner'zhul die gänge einstürzen ließ und die Nerubern mit nekromantischen Kräften wiederbelebte da sie gegen die Seuche immun waren, aber die Dauer, kA, auch kA woher man des wissen soll


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Der Krieg der Spinne war ein Krieg zwischen Ner'zhul und den Nerubern in Azjol'Nerub, er wurde gewonnen indem Ner'zhul die gänge einstürzen ließ und die Nerubern mit nekromantischen Kräften wiederbelebte da sie gegen die Seuche immun waren, aber die Dauer, kA, auch kA woher man des wissen soll



WarcraftIII Handbuch??


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> WarcraftIII Handbuch??



sicher HANDbuch?


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> sicher HANDbuch?




manual das auf der CD mit drauf is      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (31. Oktober 2008)

nächste frage!!


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Nein, da steht nur dass e 10 Jahre lang seine Macht in northrend ausbaute


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Nein, da steht nur dass e 10 Jahre lang seine Macht in northrend ausbaute


oke


is aber richtig


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Wo befindet sich das Grabmal von Sargeras?


----------



## Satyr0000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Wo befindet sich das Grabmal von Sargeras?



Auf einer der Inseln im Mahlstrom


----------



## Aragorn1994 (31. Oktober 2008)

In den Tiefen der Großen See, dorthin gebracht von Aegwynn der Mutter von medivh nach einem Zweikampf mit ihm.

Edit: Genauer in Einer Inselkette, die an einen Tropischen ort erinnert, genannt Verheerte Inseln


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (31. Oktober 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Auf einer der Inseln im Mahlstrom



stimmt


----------



## Exzelsor (31. Oktober 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> stimmt



nächste frage!!!
oder soll wer neuer?


----------



## Satyr0000 (1. November 2008)

Welche Personen(Name+Titel)gründeten die silberne Hand?


----------



## DirtyCrow (1. November 2008)

Puh, also auf jeden Fall ma der Bischof, Uther und der Typ der dann das Kommando übernommen hat...


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

edit


----------



## DirtyCrow (1. November 2008)

Also ich hab jetz das Buch rausgekramt, die Männer hießen Uther Lightbringer, Saidan Darhroban, Tirion Fordring und Turalyon, der Bischof hieß Faol.


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

mmmh

die sind auch am anfang dabei gewesen...aber wurde er _gegründet_ von Uther the Lightbringer undArchbishop Alonsus Fao allein?


----------



## DirtyCrow (1. November 2008)

Nö, ich hab das Buch hier noch offen vor mir liegen, der Bischof stellt oben genannte Männer zusammen den Königen als Silberne Hand vor.


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

> When Faol refounded the order in Lordaeron, he recruited noble knights and former clerics to train in the ways of war and the Light. Even a few members of the priesthood decided to take up the more physical and steadfast path. In Alonsus Chapel in Stratholme, Uther the Lightbringer was appointed the first of the paladins, followed by Saidan Dathrohan, Tirion Fordring, Turalyon, candidates recommended by Alonsus Faol himself, and Gavinrad the Dire, a candidate proposed by Lord Anduin Lothar. The Silver Hand was thus born.



ja.....faol hat sie zusammen gestellt.und sie haben eben gemeinsam die hand "geboren"^^


----------



## DirtyCrow (1. November 2008)

Also hab ich recht^^


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

^^^^der fragen steller soll sagen was er hören wollte^^^^


----------



## DirtyCrow (1. November 2008)

Da der Fragesteller schon seit einiger Zeit off ist und der Beweis per Zitat erbracht wurde, erlaube ich mir mal weiterzumachen...


Wer war der erste, den Arthas mit dem Frostmourne erschlug und in welchem Verhältnis stand dieser (also das Opfer) zu einer heue noch wichtigen Persönlichkeit in WoW?


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

Muradin bronzebart


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

Bruder vom zwergenkönig


----------



## DirtyCrow (1. November 2008)

stimmt


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

k dann mach ich ma weiter


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

Wie zerstörte Archimonde die Stadt der Kirin tor   "Dalaran"??


----------



## Schnappigatoah (1. November 2008)

der hat sie aus sand nachgebaut und dann mit den Händen zerquetscht


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

richtig


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

du bis dran


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

schreib doch nicht dauernd doppelposts bitte. es gibt rechts unten nen bearbeiten button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (1. November 2008)

lol


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

sorry


----------



## Schnappigatoah (1. November 2008)

Wie hiess der erste Todesritter?


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

Teron blutschatten


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

glaubsch auch^^


----------



## Schnappigatoah (1. November 2008)

is richtig


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

k         Bevor der brunnen der ewigkeit explodierte  un kalimdor in 2 teile riss   wurde in dem teil wo heute der maelstrom ist un früher der brunnen der ewigkeit war die ecke von trollen bewohnt! von welchen 2  stämmen??


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

amani und gurubashi?


----------



## destrojoe2 (1. November 2008)

Richtig


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

nach dem Malfurion die restlichen Hochgeborenen v Kaimdor verbannt hat und und die im Osten landeten:
warum wurden die Trolle noch sauerer, als sich die Elfen nach Jahren Krieg zurückzogen und Silvermoon bauten?


----------



## Ours (1. November 2008)

weil das direkt auf dem brunnen der ewigkeit war?


----------



## Gplady (1. November 2008)

weil silbermond auf ihrem land gebaut wurde?!


----------



## Drowne (1. November 2008)

weil die trolle grad übelst viele waffen geschmiedet ham und die jezz keinen verwendungszweck mehr dafür haben


----------



## markbergs94 (1. November 2008)

wo bekommt ihr diese schweren fragen her?


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

> weil silbermond auf ihrem land gebaut wurde?!



naja fast


----------



## Gplady (1. November 2008)

ach damn das kam doch im dem trailer zu zul aman vor^^


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

echt?^^

aber lassen wir Gplady s gelten^^


"es war eben eine heilige Stätte für die trolle"
nich nur ihr land


----------



## markbergs94 (1. November 2008)

kommt da noch was? Heute?


----------



## Gplady (1. November 2008)

wie heißt die heimatwelt der eredar?


----------



## Schnappigatoah (1. November 2008)

Argus


----------



## Gplady (1. November 2008)

damn wohl ein gutes stück zu einfach und dabei kommts bei wow nit vor -.-' 
schnappigatoah deine frage plz


----------



## Schnappigatoah (1. November 2008)

Lebt Mal'Ganis noch?


----------



## Exzelsor (1. November 2008)

Schnappigatoah schrieb:


> Lebt Mal'Ganis noch?



jo


----------



## Schnappigatoah (1. November 2008)

und wo?


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

Schnappigatoah schrieb:


> Lebt Mal'Ganis noch?


ja
edi zu langsam


----------



## markbergs94 (1. November 2008)

in Azeroth?^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

darf ich bitte ne nebenfrage stellen?
entziffert:
luk4tank mit foll krassen eQuipp fuer mg hc aba kein nOObz plzz grp ist foll RoXXor iMBA?
grad im /2 gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> darf ich bitte ne nebenfrage stellen?
> entziffert:
> luk4tank mit foll krassen eQuipp fuer mg hc aba kein nOObz plzz grp ist foll RoXXor iMBA?
> grad im /2 gelesen
> ...


hmm schwierig


----------



## Kannto (1. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> darf ich bitte ne nebenfrage stellen?
> entziffert:
> luk4tank mit foll krassen eQuipp fuer mg hc aba kein nOObz plzz grp ist foll RoXXor iMBA?
> grad im /2 gelesen
> ...



lol nich dein ernst oder?^^

naja ich kanns dir sagen

 suchen tank mit gutem equip für (ähm mg verdammt die ini kenn ich net^^)heroisch aber bitte kein noob die gruppe ist auch extrem gut.^^


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

Mal Ganis ist Barean Westwind vom schrlachroten Kruezzug/ Ansturm


----------



## Kannto (1. November 2008)

mist wollt die frage noch beanwtworten, nur hab mich kurz noch in nen andern thread verirrt^^

tante edith will die nächste frage wissen.


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

mach halt du^^hatt eschon


----------



## Kannto (1. November 2008)

hm k dauert vllt da ich mir ne gute aussuchen muss und die in diesen 170 seiten noch net genannt wurden durfte XD


----------



## Kannto (1. November 2008)

k (hoffe kam noch nicht)
also wer ist Rexxar


----------



## Zenuxo (1. November 2008)

Kannto schrieb:


> k (hoffe kam noch nicht)
> also wer ist Rexxar



Ein Halboger.
Ist ein Champion der Horde.

Wer versuchte Arthas vor dem Frozen Throne aufzuhalten?


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

Zenuxo schrieb:


> Ein Halboger.
> Ist ein Champion der Horde.
> 
> Wer versuchte Arthas vor dem Frozen Throne aufzuhalten?


ilidan 

Zwar nich so stark wowisch bezogen aber...

Wie lange musste man in Wc3(normal)Archimonde abhalten zum Weltbaum zu gelangen


----------



## Kannto (1. November 2008)

ne halbe stunde?^^


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

glaub auch, letztens wieder gespielt


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

Kannto schrieb:


> ne halbe stunde?^^


Nein


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

ja dann 20mins^^


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ja dann 20mins^^


Nein ...


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

doch


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> doch


Nein^^


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

ups sry

45mins warens


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ups sry
> 
> 45mins warens


Richtig!!!


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

ich muss nu aber weg, macht also weiter


----------



## Shune (1. November 2008)

-.- meine fresse  wie viel denn? 25 min.?^^


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ich muss nu aber weg, macht also weiter


KK...Weshalb verloren die n811 ihre unsterblichkeit?(diese leichte Frage soll nur bewirken damit es weiter geht)


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Weil der Weltenbaum fast komplett zerstört wurde...er verlor alle seine macht aber die wurzeln werden heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Weil der Weltenbaum fast komplett zerstört wurde...er verlor alle seine macht aber die wurzeln werden heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja richtig..du bist


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Öhm.....
Wie hieß der stellvertretende Kommandant von Stormwind´s Champion Anduin Lothar, und welchem Orden gehörte er Ursprünglich an?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung wer lothar is, also rate ich ins Blaue^^

Es is Uther Lightbringer aus dem Paladin-Orden, die Silberne Hand glaub ich


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

War das General Turalyon vom Orden der Silbernen Hand?


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es is Uther Lightbringer aus dem Paladin-Orden, die Silberne Hand glaub ich



Nein, Uther Lightbringer ist es nicht, aber das mit dem Orden stimmt.


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> War das General Turalyon vom Orden der Silbernen Hand?



DING DING DING! 
100 Punkte für den Kandidaten!
UUUUNNNND als sonderpreis darf er die nächste Frage stellen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Yay Doppelpost -.-


----------



## markboy1 (1. November 2008)

Hier stand nieh was^^


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

/sticky 

Genau^^nie nen Doppel-post gesehn


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> DING DING DING!
> 100 Punkte für den Kandidaten!
> UUUUNNNND als sonderpreis darf er die nächste Frage stellen!
> 
> ...



Nun gut, dann wollen wir mal:

Welcher NPC war einmal für eine gewisse Zeit der "Anführer" von Stormwind und gab, wenn man ihn getötet hat Ehre anstatt von Bolvar Fordragon. (Davon ausgehend das 3.0 noch nicht auf die Server aufgespielt und Bolvar noch nicht aus SW gepatcht wurde)


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Der kleine König Wrynn.... Anduin`?


----------



## KArzzor (1. November 2008)

war das nicht der kleine prinz?


----------



## Kannto (1. November 2008)

varian wyrnns sohn?


----------



## Hellfire1337 (1. November 2008)

der anduin oder so

edit: mist da warn welche schneller-.-


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> war das nicht der kleine prinz?



Inzwischen ist er das Vorher aber war er durch die Erblinie (und durch das Verschwinden seines Vaters Varian) der König...wenn auch nur Kurze Zeit...


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Der kleine König Wrynn.... Anduin`?






KArzzor schrieb:


> war das nicht der kleine prinz?



Nein, der war es nie, wohl einfach weil es zu einfach wäre ein Level 5 NPC umzuhauen und dann auf Vanish zu drücken. Es war jem. anderes. (Tipp: Der General vor den Toren von SW, Marcus Jonathan war es auch nicht, der hat nur 40k HP und konnte sogar schon vor BC solo getötet werden.)


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

Das Liegt Jenseits meines Gedächdnisses…dazu spiel ich Horde^^


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Höh? War´s dann die Katana Prestor oder was?


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist er das Vorher aber war er durch die Erblinie (und durch das Verschwinden seines Vaters Varian) der König...wenn auch nur Kurze Zeit...



Klar war er König, ich will aber wissen, welcher NPC unter seinem Namen "Anführer" stehen hatte. Beispiel:   König Magni Bronzebeard
                                                                                                                                                             <Lord von Ironforge>
                                                                                                                                                             Stufe ?? (Boss)
                                                                                                                                                             Eisenschmiede
                                                                                                                                                             PvP
                                                                                                                                                             Anführer
Denn nur das garantiert einen Ehrenhaften Kill.


----------



## Kannto (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Höh? War´s dann die Katana Prestor oder was?



hust
könig das war ja ne frau und noch dazu ony^^


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das Liegt Jenseits meines Gedächdnisses&#8230;dazu spiel ich Horde^^



Ach, das muss man als guter Hordler schon wissen, wo man sich die Ehre abholen konnte^^




Sypher schrieb:


> Höh? War´s dann die Katana Prestor oder was?



Nein...wer is denn noch eine "Autoritätsperson" in SW?

(Jeder der Ingame schonmal in SW geheiratet hat, kennt ihn oder ist zumindest an ihm vorbeigelaufen)


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

der bischof in der kathedrale ..?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

Es ist HORST!

kommt schon^^nen besseren Anführer gibats ja nicht^^

Wenns schon niemand rausfindet muss die ANtwort einfach zählen^^


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> der bischof in der kathedrale ..?



Name?^^


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es ist HORST!
> 
> kommt schon^^nen besseren Anführer gibats ja nicht^^
> 
> Wenns schon niemand rausfindet muss die ANtwort einfach zählen^^



Da würd ich Ronny bevorzugen, so "Für dat heilsche Lischt!"


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Erzbischof Benedictus?


----------



## schmiedemeister (1. November 2008)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es ist HORST!
> 
> kommt schon^^nen besseren Anführer gibats ja nicht^^
> 
> Wenns schon niemand rausfindet muss die ANtwort einfach zählen^^


Nope, wenn es keiner rausfindet muss es HOGGER sein^^


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Erzbischof Benedictus

der ist aber schon immer anführer...und das extra


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Erzbischof Benedictus



Ja, du warst der erste der den Namen genannt hat.


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Erzbischof Benedictus
> 
> der ist aber schon immer anführer...und das extra



Nein...Benedictus war vor 3.0.2 ein Stufe ?? (Boss) der keine Ehre gab, wenn er getötet wurde. Nur vor BC war er 1-2 Patch lang der Anführer von Stormwind. Und heute ist er nur noch 60 Elite. (Warum auch immer)


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

ah oke


----------



## seppix@seppix (1. November 2008)

ähm erzbischof  weiter weis ich nett^^


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Ok, dann mach ich ma ne Frage.

Muss kurz überlegen, aber keine Angst ich beeile mich, will euch ja nicht warten lassen^^


----------



## Kannto (1. November 2008)

ach jolk wegen deiner signatur, die is falsch es würde 50% weniegr threads geben^^


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

mmh gut dann änder ich das mal eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Hehe, selbst wir Allies wissen nicht mal wer unser Anführer in SW ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (1. November 2008)

mhmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Hehe, selbst wir Allies wissen nicht mal wer unser Anführer in SW ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, dann sag ich einfach mal:

VOTE FOR ONY als Anführer von Stormwind!


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Ist die nicht weggepatscht worden?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

Auf der Horde Seite is das VIEIIIIIIIIEEl Einfacher…

Thrall


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Sorry >.< der Browser meinte er müsse Spinnen -.-


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ist die nicht weggepatscht worden?



Na und? Dann kommt sie wieder und übernimmt gemeinsam mit Hogger die Macht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ist die nicht weggepatscht worden?


hui peinlich kein einfacher doppelpost sondern ein unterbrochener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Ok.

Wie hießen die Ritter von Stormwind vorher (Ganz früher^^) und wer ist der bekannteste von ihnen?

Edit:
Ach moment, mir reicht nur wer der bekannteste von ihnen ist, ich hab nen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

@ sypher ...doubleposterin!!!!
@benji9 Saurfang ist aber viel stärker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --->Saurfang sollte Anführer werden


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hui peinlich kein einfacher doppelpost sondern ein unterbrochener
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja mach dich nur Lustig über den drecks ersatz PC -.- nur weil mir die drecks Graka durchgebrannt ist -.-



jolk schrieb:


> @ sypher ...doubleposterin!!!!



Es wird dich vllt schocken aber ich bin im RL ein Mann


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

ritter kenn ich keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meinst du die silberne hand palas?


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Nein die Silberne Hand ist was anderes


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> @benji9 Saurfang ist aber viel stärker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Psst, Saurfang IST der Anführer...aber nicht weitersagen, sonst...*Cleave geräusch*


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

Es war Van Cleef und der Anführer vom Scarled Monastery (Anführer von BayernMünchen)


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Wie hießen die Ritter von Stormwind vorher (Ganz früher^^) und wer ist der bekannteste von ihnen?



Hmm, Bubbleboys und Leeroy? Ne, keine Ahnung^^


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

also der bekannteste ist doch wohl entweder General Marcus Jonathan oder Windsor und früher hießen die.....verdammt auf keinem beta screen kann man die namen erkennen -.-


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Ok, mag sein das Van Cleef auch ein bekannter ist, aber den meine ich nicht sry


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

der bekannteste sollte Anduin Lothar sein


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> der bekannteste sollte Anduin Lothar sein




Richtig, genau den meine ich


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> also der bekannteste ist doch wohl entweder General Marcus Jonathan oder Windsor und früher hießen die.....verdammt auf keinem beta screen kann man die namen erkennen -.-



General Marcus Jonathan? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, der Typ ist nicht wirklich stärker als eine normale Wache...


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Es wird dich vllt schocken aber ich bin im RL ein Mann



DU HAST MEIN WELTBILD ZERSTÖRT!!!


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Richtig, genau den meine ich


aber wie hießen seine kumpelritter nu


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Vllt meinst du das er früher mit Medivh und Llane ausgezogen ist um abenteuer zu bestreiten?


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

brotherhood of horse falls ich das noch richtig in erinnerung behalten habe


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Edit der Frage bitte beachten ich habe einen Fehler gemacht.

Die heißen jetzt - oder als letztes kp - Ritter des Pferdes, wenn ichs richtig überstze und früher Ritter von Stormwind.

Bruderschaft des Pferdes. Sry bin ein wenig verplant grade^^


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> DU HAST MEIN WELTBILD ZERSTÖRT!!!


jaa die sypher religion muss sich jetzt auflösen!


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> DU HAST MEIN WELTBILD ZERSTÖRT!!!



Ja und das A: nur für dich und B: auch noch mit freuden! *böse lach*



Kronas schrieb:


> jaa die sypher religion muss sich jetzt auflösen!


 
HÖH? Hab ich wieder was verpasst?


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

war meins jetzt richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> HÖH? Hab ich wieder was verpasst?


ja es gibt sypher kekse, babylätzchen, roben, hemden und hosen
das alles auf der grundlage das du eine frau bist


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> HÖH? Hab ich wieder was verpasst?



anscheinend
aber btt pls...will mal wieder eine nichtlore frage.....


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

Ich hab ein FantasiePorträt von dir erstellt^^&#8230;aba ich post es nicht&#8230;irgendwann wirst es im I-net finden^^


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> der bekannteste sollte Anduin Lothar sein




Du hast als erstes die Richtige Antwort gegeben die ich wollte, also Ja^^

Nächste Frage bitte von Similion


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> anscheinend
> aber btt pls...will mal wieder eine nichtlore frage.....


jaja nichtlore fragen wollte der user, der einen schami aus wc3 als avi hat, wo verdammt viel lore drin war


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Wieviele Tiere muss man (ZUSAMMENgerechnet) bei den Nesingwery´s töten?
(nurn witz bin gar net dran)


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Können wir bitte wieder zur Frage zurückkehren?


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

ok ich mach einfach mal einen moment bitte


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Wieviele Tiere muss man (ZUSAMMENgerechnet) bei den Nesingwery´s töten?


du bist nich dran

 |
 |
 |
\/


klogmo schrieb:


> Du hast als erstes die Richtige Antwort gegeben die ich wollte, also Ja^^
> 
> Nächste Frage bitte von Similion


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

@ Kronas ...ja die wc3 fragen kann ich ja meistens...aber die Bücherfragen ..nunja solche bücher interessieren mich net...


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist nich dran


i weiß, aber i wollt dem Jolk ne nicht Lore-frage geben ^^


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

welche beiden großen städte wurden von den arathi gegründet?

mir fällt iwie nichts besseres ein

edit: und wer war der letzte ihrer legendären blutlinie?


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> @ Kronas ...ja die wc3 fragen kann ich ja meistens...aber die Bücherfragen ..nunja solche bücher interessieren mich net...


naja sind lesenswert


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

naja keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Anduin Lothar ist der letzte Arathor...aber die Städte...puh...


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

ich rate mal: if und stromgarde?^^


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Der letzte war Anduin Lothar und die Stadt, da rate ich einfach mal Hammerfall?


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

@ sypher strangelthorn 94 nagrand 184 in nagrand ===> 278 Tiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Der letzte war Anduin Lothar und die Stadt, da rate ich einfach mal Hammerfall?


hammerfall is horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Nein Stormgarde und Stormwind warn´s!


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich rate mal: if und stromgarde?^^




anduin lothar richtig und stromgarde auch hieß früher jedoch strom

einste stadt fehlt noch


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Nein Stormgarde und Stormwind warn´s!


 richtig du bist dran


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> @ sypher strangelthorn 94 nagrand 184 in nagrand ===> 278 Tiere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aua... das ist dann wohl mehr...Ausrottung als bestandskontrolle, nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Wie heißt der (soweit ich weiß) einzigste NPC, den man NUR als Toter (aka Geist/Irrwisch) sehen kann?

Also heute hab ich´s echt mit den Doppelposts *grummel*


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

brd q...wie hieß der?....


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Aua... das ist dann wohl mehr...Ausrottung als bestandskontrolle, nicht oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


musst du wissen du hast du frage gestellt also musst du das vorher wissen^^
11



Sypher schrieb:


> Wie heißt der (soweit ich weiß) einzigste NPC, den man NUR als Toter (aka Geist/Irrwisch) sehen kann?
> 
> Also heute hab ich´s echt mit den Doppelposts *grummel*


hm mist das war doch dieser im blackrock


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Wie heißt der (soweit ich weiß) einzigste NPC, den man NUR als Toter (aka Geist/Irrwisch) sehen kann?
> 
> Also heute hab ich´s echt mit den Doppelposts *grummel*


Der Zwerg im Blackrock^^

Franclorn Schmiedevater


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

Das war Doch irgendwo bei ubrs und so…beim instanzknoten^^der zwerg auf dem Grabstein! den nmen kenn ich ned


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Der Zwerg im Blackrock^^


'Der Zwerg' auch netter name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wie heißt die sau denn^^


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Franclorn Schmiedevater?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

kein Bock jezz In-Wow nachzuschauen^^


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hammerfall is horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja mittlerweile, aber zu Zeit als es das Königreich der Arathor gab war es MIT SICHERHEIT Allianz^^
Das sollte man aber auch schon an der Architektur erkennen können, die Horde hat nämlich keine solche (Sondern nur in übernommenen Städten wie Tarrens Mill oder Hammerfall).


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Der Zwerg im Blackrock^^
> 
> Franclorn Schmiedevater


*schnurrt behaglich*
Du bist

Edit meint, dass du ziemlich schnell mit der Lösung warst...hatte gehofft, dass es ETWAS schwieriger ist.


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Ja mittlerweile, aber zu Zeit als es das Königreich der Arathor gab war es MIT SICHERHEIT Allianz^^
> Das sollte man aber auch schon an der Architektur erkennen können, die Horde hat nämlich keine solche (Sondern nur in übernommenen Städten wie Tarrens Mill oder Hammerfall).


das is doch nur so ein zaun mit häusern drin
und solche zäune kenn ich von horde --> razorhill zB


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Ja mittlerweile, aber zu Zeit als es das Königreich der Arathor gab war es MIT SICHERHEIT Allianz^^
> Das sollte man aber auch schon an der Architektur erkennen können, die Horde hat nämlich keine solche (Sondern nur in übernommenen Städten wie Tarrens Mill oder Hammerfall).



Hmm, sind die Entweihten also die Untoten, welche früher in Hammerfall gelebt haben? Immerhin ist ja die Anführerin der Entweihten, die Schwarze Braut da. (Na gut, Varimathras is der Anführer der Entweihten, aber die Braut ist die Kampfmeisterin)


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> *schnurrt behaglich*
> Du bist


du bist wie unser gildenleader
nur als katze unterwegs und im gildenchannel als begrüßung immer *anspring abschleck anschnurr* (der ist rp mäßig katze)


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> das is doch nur so ein zaun mit häusern drin
> und solche zäune kenn ich von horde --> razorhill zB




Kann ja gut sein, dann hat die Horde aber diese Städte ganz sicher nicht selbst gebaut sondern nur überfallen und übernommen.


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Hast du deinen Post bearbeitet? weil eben war da der name noch nicht oder?


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist wie unser gildenleader
> nur als katze unterwegs und im gildenchannel als begrüßung immer *anspring abschleck anschnurr* (der ist rp mäßig katze)


Gugg mal auf den Avatar, meine Skillung UND meinen Sever ^^ (spiele meine Druidin leidenschaftlich als Katze ^^)



jolk schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Post bearbeitet? weil eben war da der name noch nicht oder?



Ja wenn du wirklich editiert hast dann ist Jolk dran (war leider gerade mal...für Königstiger, konnte daher nicht auf alles achten


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Gugg mal auf den Avatar, meine Skillung UND meinen Sever ^^ (spiele meine Druidin leidenschaftlich als Katze ^^)


gibts dein avi auch als groß? würd den gern mal sehen x)


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> *schnurrt behaglich*
> Du bist



Ok, wie wird der Zorn des Wassers noch genannt?


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Aborius


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

aspekt des wassers?

warn die aspekte net diese drachen?


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Aborius



-.-

Richtig, so schnell


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

jetzt kommt die aufklärung: Hammerfall ist ein internierungslager wurde aber von thrall zerstört und erbobert, nachdem er aus durnholde entflohen ist. der name kommt von ogrim doomhamer sein kriegshammer unso


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> Richtig, so schnell


Jetzt weißte wie es mir mit meinen Fragen geht -.-


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> aspekt des wassers?
> warn die aspekte net diese drachen?



Es gibt, jedenfalls keinen bekannten, Aspekt des Wassers.


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

…ka…Lady vashj?


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Tja ...verweis auf meine Signatur....

Also meine Frage: Wie hießen/heißen die 6 Schreckenslords?


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Jetzt weißte wie es mir mit meinen Fragen geht -.-



Naja, ich denk mir jetzt ne verdammt schwer aus, muss nur schauen das ich wieder drankomme^^


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Benji9 schrieb:


> &#8230;ka&#8230;Lady vashj?


frage beantwortet und diskutiert da kommt dieser post :Ü

Varimathras Mal'ganis Tichondrius Balnazzar Anetheron Detheroc


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Tja ...verweis auf meine Signatur....
> 
> Also meine Frage: Wie hießen/heißen die 6 Schreckenslords?



Genauer pls, es gibt mehr als 6 Dreadlords


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Mmmh die in der Geschichte von Arthas eine Rolle spielen...ka wie deren Kult heißt... also Balnazzar und seine 5 Freunde (zumindetens als sie noch alle zusammen waren)


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Mal´ganis, Varimathras, Balnazzar...Anetheron Detheroc Tichondrius Lothros

Edit: hab noch mehr: Razelikh Sathrovarr, Solenor Talnivarr, Vagath edit um 23:37


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> jetzt kommt die aufklärung: Hammerfall ist ein internierungslager wurde aber von thrall zerstört und erbobert, nachdem er aus durnholde entflohen ist. der name kommt von ogrim doomhamer sein kriegshammer unso




Das Internierungslager welches du meinst ist Durnholde im Vorgebirge des Hügellands welches man in HDZ1 zerstört. 
Hammerfall ist die Hordenstadt im Aathi Hochland.


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

einer is doch Mal'ganis mit 2 brüdern oda?


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Mal´ganis, Varimathras, Balnazzar...Anetheron Detheroc Tichondrius Lothros


wer is lothros?


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Mmmh die in der Geschichte von Arthas eine Rolle spielen...ka wie deren Kult heißt...


 kult der verdammten? was ist damit?


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Das Internierungslager welches du meinst ist Durnholde im Vorgebirge des Hügellands welches man in HDZ1 zerstört.
> Hammerfall ist die Hordenstadt im Aathi Hochland.




ich bin doch nicht blöd ich geh wowwiki kopieren: 

Hammerfall was formerly one of the largest of the Alliance internment camps. It was attacked and destroyed by Thrall and the Horde in order to free the Orcs held captive there. Shortly after the end of the Third War, the Horde re-occupied the ruins of Hammerfall to use as a forward base in the Arathi Highlands. The city is so named in honor to Orgrim Doomhammer, who was killed by a lance strike to the back during the camp's liberation.

Orgrim Doomhammer, once the Horde’s Warchief, fell at this historic location. After the Second War, Hammerfall became an internment camp for the leaderless orcs. Now, members of Thrall’s Horde occupy the camp.


----------



## Semetor (1. November 2008)

Benji9 schrieb:


> einer is doch Mal'ganis mit 2 brüdern oda?



jo glaub schon


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer is lothros?


Leutnant der Illidari am Illidari Point


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Malganis, Varimathras, Balnazzar Detheroc Tichondrius
> 
> 
> fehlt nur noch einer ( mit D am anfang)
> ...


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Leutnant der Illidari am Illidari Point


in der geschichte gibts den aber nicht den kennt doch keiner ;P


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Ok, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden glaube ich. Ich dachte du meinst das erste Lager welches Thrall zuerstört hat, und nicht die darauf folgenden.^^


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

Dalvengyr


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Malganis, Varimathras, Balnazzar Detheroc Tichondrius
> 
> 
> fehlt nur noch einer ( mit D am anfang)
> ...



Detheroc oder Dalvengyr 



Kronas schrieb:


> in der geschichte gibts den aber nicht den kennt doch keiner ;P


Ich schon und sry find den Avatar nicht!


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

noch anmerkung zu hammerfall...nicht NUR von ogrim doomhammer



> The name of the town Hammerfall is taken from the Swedish power metal band with the same name. Blizzard employee Samwise Didier has painted several covers for the band so it is likely to be a tribute to the band as well as to Doomhammer.





> ich bin doch nicht blöd ich geh wowwiki kopieren:



dann hättest du das auch sehen können^^


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> Dalvengyr


ach den hab ich gestern noch in wc3 abgeschlachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Neue Frage, neues Glück, nennt mir 4 von den Naaru!


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Neue Frage, neues Glück, nennt mir 4 von den Naaru!



A'dal, G'eras, Ki'ru und xi'ri


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

mach auch grad WcIII kampanie nochma durch^^bin bei undead-kamp 1


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

jaja dalvengyr ... aber entschuldigt bitte ,die frage war sehr scheiße formuliert....hatte nciht daran gedacht dass es da soviele gibt.....mmh aber nunja wurde beantwortet


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

in wc2 gabs keine untoten


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> A'dal, G'eras, Ki'ru und xi'ri


ALTER LASS DIR DOCH MAL ZEIT !!!! 

du bist *schnüff legt sich in die Ecke und rollt sich dort zusammen*

EDIT Arkoras bekommt noch nen Keks für richtige Rechtschreibung!



jolk schrieb:


> jaja dalvengyr ... aber entschuldigt bitte ,die frage war sehr scheiße formuliert....hatte nciht daran gedacht dass es da soviele gibt.....mmh aber nunja wurde beantwortet


stimmt, aber man hätte vllt noch googln müssen ^^ konntest ja net wissen, das ich ein Warcraft SÜCHTI bin ^^


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

habs editiert^^


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> ALTER LASS DIR DOCH MAL ZEIT !!!!
> 
> du bist *schnüff legt sich in die Ecke und rollt sich dort zusammen*



Sry, aber Naaru, da bin ich der richtige, habe sogar Xi'ri schon auf 1% gebracht...


Zu meiner mega monster schweren Frage: Wie heissen die Anführer der Macht von Kalimdor und wer ist ihr Oberkommandant?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2008)

also ich geh dann mal ins Bettchen :_P Viel Spass noch^^und

"MöGe DiE MaChT MiT DiR SeIn"


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Sry, aber Naaru, da bin ich der richtige, habe sogar Xi'ri schon auf 1% gebracht...
> 
> 
> Zu meiner mega monster schweren Frage: Wie heissen die Anführer der Macht von Kalimdor und wer ist ihr Oberkommandant?


 

Chuck Norris aka Saurfang


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Wie heissen die Anführer der Macht von Kalimdor und wer ist ihr Oberkommandant?



Höh? die Versteh ich nicht so ganz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> Chuck Norris aka Saurfang



Jo, und die anderen Anführer?


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Höh? die Versteh ich nicht so ganz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz einfach, ich will die Namen der NPCs der Anführer der Macht von Kalimdor wissen und wie ihr Oberster Kommandant heisst.
(Ich kann leider nicht näher drauf eingehen, was die Macht von Kalimdor ist, sonst wäre es wohl nur noch monster, nicht mega schwer^^


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> Chuck Norris aka Saurfang



wollte ich gerade sagen....hast dus auch bei google eingegeben und dne ersten link angeklickt?


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> wollte ich gerade sagen....hast dus auch bei google eingegeben und dne ersten link angeklickt?



WAaaaas? Sowas weis man einfach!!!! Also echt, wenn Saurfang das hört!


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

* High Overlord Saurfang
    * Highlord Leoric von Zeldig
    * High Commander Lynore Windstryke
    * Malagav the Tactician
    * Duke August Foehammer 

meinst du die?


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> wollte ich gerade sagen....hast dus auch bei google eingegeben und dne ersten link angeklickt?




ne pre tbc der stand da mit denen in dem raum im silithus ;P an die anderen kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern

edit: Arthas Menethil only killed 100 of Stratholme's 25,000 Citizens, what happened to the rest? Saurfang cleaved them.


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> * High Overlord Saurfang
> * Highlord Leoric von Zeldig
> * High Commander Lynore Windstryke
> * Malagav the Tactician
> ...



Wenn du zugibst das du das aus wowwiki kopiert hast, ja, stimmt^^


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Ja, ich gebe es zu....

Oke ich bin mal wieder dran: Also meien Frage was ist das letzte was Arthas zu seinem Vater sagt?  (kleiner Tipp: Arthas Betrayal)


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> edit: Arthas Menethil only killed 100 of Stratholme's 25,000 Citizens, what happened to the rest? Saurfang cleaved them.



Saurfang cannot *cleave sound*

Arthas ist in Northrend, weil in den östli. Königreichen ist Hogger und in Kalimdor Saurfang.^^ Naja, den Sohn von Saurfang kannst du vielleicht töten Arthas, aber der HIGHLORD kommt dich holen! Obwohl ich ihn in OG vermissen werde


----------



## Sypher (1. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Oke ich bin mal wieder dran: Also meien Frage was ist das letzte was Arthas zu seinem Vater sagt?  (kleiner Tipp: Arthas Betrayel)



What are you doing my Son?
Succeeding you Fahter!
*schwertstich in den Hals*


----------



## Similion (1. November 2008)

succeeding you father

kleiner tipp uc thronhalle boxen ganz laut stellen alle geräusche und hintergrundmusik voll aufdrehen und genießen wie arthas seinen vater abschlachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gänsehaut feeling*


----------



## jolk (1. November 2008)

Gut, Sypher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Your turn!


----------



## HeadCrab (2. November 2008)

cooles spiel


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Gut, Sypher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab das erfunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nee spaß....

Öhm....
Was benutzte Archimonde um die Stadt Dalaran (teilweise) zu zerstören?
Gott -.- viel zu einfach ^^




HeadCrab schrieb:


> cooles spiel


Nein,...es war (und ist) immernoch DAS Spiel (meinst du WC3 oder das Rätselraten hier?)


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

Sand?


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Sand?



*achselzucken* Mir ist nix besseres eingefallen gerade...


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ich hab das erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hand voll sand und seine hand+ eredarzauberspruch

edit: man ich bin einfach zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

joa wer von uns beiden ist jetzt dran? ..weil ich war ja zu faul die runen zu erwähnen


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> hand voll sand und seine hand+ eredarzauberspruch
> 
> edit: man ich bin einfach zu langsam
> 
> ...



Ich bin ma so gemein und lege dir das Zepter in die Hand * geht auf ein Knie und hält Similion das Kissen mit dem "du-darfst-fragen-erstellen-Zepter" hin*


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> joa wer von uns beiden ist jetzt dran? ..weil ich war ja zu faul die runen zu erwähnen



ahh ich hab was gutes

Kael'thas Sunstrider war mitglied eines bestimmten rates im 2. krieg welcher rat war das und nennt mir noch 2 weitere bekannte member


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ich bin ma so gemein und lege dir das Zepter in die Hand * geht auf ein Knie und hält Similion das Kissen mit dem "du-darfst-fragen-erstellen-Zepter" hin*



...*snief* erst zerstörst du meine Religion und nun das....


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> mach du ruhig






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt habe ich DIR doch gerade das Zepter gegeben !


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

eben...ich habe eh keine Frage


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> ...*snief* erst zerstörst du meine Religion und nun das....


*ein kleines Komisches Wesen betritt den Saal mit einem seltsamen Schild:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH distanziere mich von seiner Meinung!


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

hab oben ne frage gestellt bitte hochscrolln


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> ahh ich hab was gutes
> 
> Kael'thas Sunstrider war mitglied eines bestimmten rates im 2. krieg welcher rat war das und nennt mir noch 2 weitere bekannte member



Der höchste Rat der Kirin Tor, Antonidas und Kel´thuzad.

Edit sagt KRAUSUS war auch noch dabei! Editiert um 00:11Uhr


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

meinst du Kirin tor? wenn ja dann sind noch 2 member: Rhonin und früher mal Kelthuzad

edit...inet ist einfach zu lahm


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Der höchste Rat der Kirin Tor, Antonidas und Kel´thuzad.
> 
> Edit sagt KRAUSUS war auch noch dabei! Editiert um 00:11Uhr




menno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im strom der dunkelheit gelesen ;D?


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Der höchste Rat der Kirin Tor, Antonidas und Kel´thuzad.
> 
> Edit sagt KRAUSUS war auch noch dabei! Editiert um 00:11Uhr




menno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im strom der dunkelheit gelesen ;D?


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> menno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tür´lich ebenso wie die restlichen Bücher ^^
und Rhonin war bei den Kirin Tor mitglied....aber nicht GANZ oben.

Wer hat Rhonin bei seinem Weg zu Drachenkönigin Alextraza "angeleitet" und seine Schritter überwacht und Womit?!


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

Deathwing mit einem Edelstein? ..ka eigentlich wowiki ist seltsam


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Deathwing mit einem Edelstein? ..ka eigentlich wowiki ist seltsam


Er und auch nicht anders ^^ *zepter rüberreich*


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

Gesucht ist der Name eines engen Vertrauten und Freundes von Thrall ( er ist ein Ork und hat ein Tier).


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

Rexxar und Misha ?


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Gesucht ist der Name eines engen Vertrauten und Freundes von Thrall ( er ist ein Ork und hat ein Tier).



rexxar


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

rexxar ist kein purer ork sondern halb oger


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> rexxar ist kein purer ork sondern halb oger


Gut dann war es wenigstes berechtigt, dass ich 5 mal nachgedacht habe aber dann doch gepostet hab -.-


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> rexxar ist kein purer ork sondern halb oger



da bin ich überfragt

das erste mal heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (2. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> da bin ich überfragt
> 
> das erste mal heute
> 
> ...



ja, die Oger sind übrigens in Dustwallow, da kann man als Hordler questen


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

ARGS! Drek´thar!


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

wollt ihr den Anfangsbuchstaben?


----------



## KArzzor (2. November 2008)

ja bitte, komme einfach nicht drauf wer noch ein tier hat^^


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

ne den mein ich nicht.... 1. hat der nur in wc3 ein tier und in wow nicht mehr und 2. hätt ich dann asl typ lehrmeister genommen xP ...es gitb noch einen auf den das zutrifft also gogo

edit.: Anfangsbuchstabe ist "N"


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> ja, die Oger sind übrigens in Dustwallow, da kann man als Hordler questen


 wovon redest du? rexxar ist ein mok´nathal die haben ziemlich wenig mit den ogern in dustwallow zu tun


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

Argh ich habe gerade bemerkt das der Gesuchte in WoW auch kein Tier mehr hat... grrml! vor bc hatte der aber noch eins...

nochmal die Zusammenfassung: er ist der Vertraute/Freund/Berater von Thrall hat(te) ein Tier und fängt mit "N" an


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Argh ich habe gerade bemerkt das der Gesuchte in WoW auch kein Tier mehr hat... grrml! vor bc hatte der aber noch eins...
> 
> nochmal die Zusammenfassung: er ist der Vertraute/Freund/Berater von Thrall hat(te) ein Tier und fängt mit "N" an


 nazgrel ohhh ich bin geil


----------



## Sypher (2. November 2008)

Gratuliere: Das weiß ich nicht.

UND ich bin off gut nacht ihr verrückten ! 

Never forget: Ich bin auch einer !^^


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> nazgrel ohhh ich bin geil



jap! also dann ich bin mal schlafen...du hast das Szepter


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> jap! also dann ich bin mal schlafen...du hast das Szepter


 
gn8 mädelz 
die frage an die letztens verblieben wer das auch immer sein mag:

wer war scavell?

bin auch weg bb


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

war doch ein Wächter v Tirisfal oder?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (2. November 2008)

Wächter von Tirisfal


----------



## PrancingPossum (2. November 2008)

Magna Scavell war definitiv Wächter von Tirisfal... ich glaub sogar der direkt vor Aegwynn. 
Gut nacht an alle und viel Spass beim Rätsel überlegen, Schleppel ^^


----------



## Panfholzer (2. November 2008)

Win @ Schleppel, um genauer zu sein:

Magna Scavell of the Order of Tirisfal was the Guardian for several centuries, starting around more than a millennium prior to the First War.


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

Von was ist die Bruderschaft des Lichts eine Unterabteilung/ Teilstreitkraft und warum ist die Gesinnung der Bruderschaft des Lichts unklar?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (2. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Von was ist die Bruderschaft des Lichts eine Unterabteilung/ Teilstreitkraft und warum ist deren Gesinnung unklar?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schalachroter Kreuzzug weil der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug extremistisch ist?


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

nope

und ich meine die gesinnung der bruderschatf...mal editen^^

edit: so habs im vorigen auch editet



> Von was ist die Bruderschaft des Lichts eine Unterabteilung/ Teilstreitkraft und warum ist die Gesinnung der Bruderschaft des Lichts unklar?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (2. November 2008)

Von der Argentumdämmerung, sie bekämpfen die Geißel und den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug und haben eine andere ethische Einstellung als die Argentumdämmerung


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

Genau.

Nur der Grund ist ein anderer

stimmt schon, dass sie wenig von den gelehrten taktiken der argentum halt, aber objektiv bleiben, wo der Scharlachrote fanatismus an den tage legt. aber das eine spezielle ereignis, ist...bedenklich


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Also echt, wenn Saurfang das hört!


ojeoje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (2. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Von was ist die Bruderschaft des Lichts eine Unterabteilung/ Teilstreitkraft und warum ist die Gesinnung der Bruderschaft des Lichts unklar?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Argentumdämmerung, sie beschreiben sich selbst als eine Vereinigung ohne die in ihren Augen negativen Aspekte des Kreuzzugs und der Dämmerung. (Laut Korfax, Held des Lichts)


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

Ja, aber warum ist man unsicher, ob die Bruderschaft des Lichts wirklich für die Argentumdämmerung "arbeitet" und nicht eigene Ziele verfolgt oder jemanden 3ten dient.

das meinte: "und warum ist die Gesinnung der Bruderschaft des Lichts unklar?"

Tipp: man erfahrt es auch durch eine Quest, allerdings haben die eher wenige.......abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (2. November 2008)

was ist jetzt die akktuelle Frage?


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

der 2 teil v meiner noch



> warum ist man unsicher, ob die Bruderschaft des Lichts wirklich für die Argentumdämmerung "arbeitet" und nicht eigene Ziele verfolgt oder jemanden 3ten dient.
> 
> Tipp: man erfahrt es auch durch eine Quest, allerdings haben die eher wenige.......abgeschlossen


----------



## Arkoras (2. November 2008)

Man erfährt es wenn man Kel'thuzads Phylaktherium oder so abgibt, sie sagen zwar sie geben es der Dämmerung allerdings bleibt unklar, ob sie es behalten haben oder sogar mit der Geißel zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

jup richtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannst weiter machen


----------



## Arkoras (2. November 2008)

Gut, wer hat den Untoten in den östlichen Pestländern getötet und zu was war der Champion von Sylvanas früher?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (2. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Gut, wer hat den Untoten in den östlichen Pestländern getötet und zu was war der Champion von Sylvanas früher?



Welchen? In den ÖPL gibts tausende Untote und "zu was war" wtf?


----------



## Similion (2. November 2008)

ich denke mal es ist die rede von nathanos marriser, er wurde von ramstein erschlagen und er war früher der einzigste! menschliche waldläufer.

hab leider keine zeit um eine frage zu stellen also macht ruhig ohne mich weiter ;P

edit: His name may be a reference to the real world German band  Rammstein, or to Ramstein-Miesenbach, a small town in Germany. It may also be a reference to the air show disaster at the town of Ramstein, particularly considering the Lightning Bolts drop. Also Ramstein with two m's means Battering Ram or Ramming Stone. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (2. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Welchen? In den ÖPL gibts tausende Untote und "zu was war" wtf?



Ja sry, ich hab überlegt welche Frage ich stellen sollte und hab da gar nicht drauf geachtet, jedenfalls ist Nathanos und Ramstein richtig, Similion


----------



## Hinterhältiger (2. November 2008)

hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (2. November 2008)

Wenn keiner mehr was sagt würde ich eine Frage Stellen:

Wer ist der Vater von Medivh ?


----------



## Cupertino (2. November 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Wenn keiner mehr was sagt würde ich eine Frage Stellen:
> 
> Wer ist der Vater von Medivh ?



Chuck Norris!


----------



## Panfholzer (2. November 2008)

Nielas Aran

Und das obwohl sie laut den Regeln des Ordens von Tirisfal keine Kinder hätte haben dürfen.
Trotzdem wollte sie das die Macht in ihrer Familie blieb, darum verführte sie den damaligen Hofmagier von Azeroth Nielas Aran.


----------



## Nihtingàle (2. November 2008)

Kommt jetzt noch ne neue Frage?????????????
Los los los!!!!!!!!!!



Edit: Dann schau ich später wieder rein!!!


----------



## Panfholzer (2. November 2008)

Gut, hier die Frage:

Wer verschaffte Malfurion und Illidan im Krieg der Uralten die entscheidende Zeit um Sargeras abzulenken und den Weltenbrunnen zu zerstören? (und starb dabei heldenhaft)


----------



## Wüschel1 (2. November 2008)

welche aufgabe übernahm illidan während des 1. krieges und welche fähigkeiten hatte/hat er versucht zu meistern?


----------



## Panfholzer (2. November 2008)

eins nach dem anderen^^
Ich hab die letzte Frage beantwortet, also erst mal meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (2. November 2008)

dann mach auch 
@Wüschel: ich würde Kriegsherr oder Versorgungslieferant^^ sagen


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

wärend des ersten Krieges war Illidan in seinem Kerker

@panf: ich weisses, nur der name nicht....das war der einzige der jemals in der welt der dämonen war.....


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

ha, es war Broxigar



> At the final battle over the Well of Eternity, Brox realized that if the world and the future were to be saved, his companions needed more time. Brox leapt from Soridormi's back into the swirling portal that was opening at the bottom of the funnel. When he passed through, and arrived in the realm of the Burning Legion, he proceeded to slaughter hordes of demons, blocking their advance towards the portal, and slaying so many that he ended up standing atop a hill of their bodies, mocking more to come challenge him. It was there that he eventually attracted the attention of Sargeras, who came to personally put an end to the orc's life.


----------



## Kannto (2. November 2008)

go schleppel nächste frage! hast es wohl richtig.


----------



## Schleppel (3. November 2008)

hmmmm wie ist die "Infizierte Narbe" in den östlichen Perstländern entstanden?


----------



## Natariel (3. November 2008)

Der Todesritter Marduk legte sein Runenschwert dort ab nachdem es im Kampf bei Korins Kreuzung zerbrach.
Hoffentlich reicht das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (3. November 2008)

ja..."ablegen" ^^ er hats weggeworfen und den griff behalten und das ist abgesunken und hat die narbe gebildet
^^ btw isses an nem zwergnschild zerbrochen

aber deins gilt natürlich^^


----------



## Natariel (3. November 2008)

Keke.. wowwiki war da nicht grad sehr gründlich bei "Infectis Scar" unter "Marduk" schon.
Da ich die letzten 180 Seiten nicht verfolgt habe, weiß ich leider nicht was schon gestellt wurde und was nicht.

Warum ist in der "Brennenden Steppe" und "Sengenden Schlucht" alles zerstört? (Kurz: Wie sind sie entstanden?)


----------



## Adnuf (3. November 2008)

- Brennende Steppe: durch Erscheinen Ragnaros' im Zwergenbürgerkrieg entstanden 
- Sengende Schlucht: (wie Brennende Steppe)

Fals es stimmt

Werdeich vor 8:30 keine neue Frage stellen da ich bis dahin verhindert bin!


----------



## Natariel (3. November 2008)

Jo.


----------



## Adnuf (3. November 2008)

warum hat sul'jin nur 1 auge und 1 Arm?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (3. November 2008)

Kann es sein dass er sie den Tiergöttern geopfert hat?


----------



## jolk (3. November 2008)

Den Arm hat er sich abgehackt um die Kette loszuwerden...das Auge mmh Folter?


----------



## Arkoras (3. November 2008)

Arm musste er sich abtrennen, um zu entkommen und das Auge wurde von den Elfen mit einem Messer/Dolch herausgestochen.


----------



## jolk (3. November 2008)

Los Arkoras stell du ne Frage..Adnuf meldet sich ja nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deins ist richtig


----------



## Exzelsor (3. November 2008)

wenn niemand ne neue frage stellt, stell ich mal:

wie viele halbgötter nahmen am krieg nachtelfen gegen dämonen teil; bevor der brunnen der ewigkeit kaputt ging mein ich....

tantchen edith will auch noch die namen der halbgötter wissen....

p.s. /vote for sticky

der thread is kult


----------



## Keksemacher (3. November 2008)

6?


----------



## Exzelsor (3. November 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> 6?



fast


----------



## Keksemacher (3. November 2008)

5


----------



## Exzelsor (3. November 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> 5



eiskalt

ps: fullquotes sind so lustig^^


----------



## xDeadherox (3. November 2008)

also mir fallen im mom nur  2ein und die sin Archimonde und CEnarius


----------



## Exzelsor (3. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> also mir fallen im mom nur  2ein und die sin *Archimonde *und *Cenarius*



Cenarius: ja, der is ein halbgott
ABER
Archimonde???????? sagt dir Eredar was, oder Draenei, na; die ham nix mit Halbgöttern zu tun, nur mit Sargeras...


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

Archimonde ist ein Halbgott. Haste Wc3 gespielt? da kommt Archi und unterm name und dem Lvl steht imma was und da steht meine ich Halbgott


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Archimonde ist ein Halbgott. Haste Wc3 gespielt? da kommt Archi und unterm name und dem Lvl steht imma was und da steht meine ich Halbgott


stand da nicht dämon?


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

uch gucke ma

edit: ach geht gar net hab mein Wc3 spielstand nimmer


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

archimonde is kein halbgott und war es auch nie.er hatte nur eine vergleichbare macht.


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

ok dann sry


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

exselsor dann löss ma auf


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

sind bestimmt 7 stück gewesen^^


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

ok hab jetz 4 stück     Cenarius,Romulus,Remus,Azshara(ich meien das die iwie so hießen)


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> ok hab jetz 4 stück     Cenarius,Romulus,Remus,Azshara(ich meien das die iwie so hießen)


gabs da nich noch einen der agamagar hieß oder so?


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

kann sein

edit: bin mir net sicher aba vll auch noch Muru?oder Medive?
edit2: vll auchZaetar oda Ordanus?


----------



## -PuRity- (4. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> ok hab jetz 4 stück     Cenarius,Romulus,Remus,Azshara(ich meien das die iwie so hießen)



Romulus und Remus? Quatsch nicht, das war Cäsar mit Hannibal der auf den Elekks über das Steinkrallengebirge kam um Mozart, den Anführer der Legion, niederzuringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

So also bei Cenarius und Malorne bin ich mir sicher. Das wird auch überall beschrieben... der Rest ist geraten, aber das sind alles Halbgötter:

- Aviana
- Agamaggan
- Ursol und Urson (als 1 oder 2 zählen?^^)
- Ivus

Ich entscheide mich nach Ausschlußverfahren für Cenarius, Malorne, Ivus, Ursol und.... Urson einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wie nah bin ich dran?

Generell al @ xDeadherox: Du schmeißt einfach alles komplett durcheinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Muru und Mediev haben mit den Halbgöttern so viel zu tun wie ein Toastbrot mit der Mondlandung.

Edit: Sorry aber wenn jemand Romolus und Remus in die WoW-Story packt dann schmerzt mich das sehr. Ich hoffe du schreibst in deinem Geschichtsunterricht nicht  "Arthas, der Führer des dritten Reiches" oder "Amerigo Vespuci, der Mann der die Scherbenwelt entdeckte" in deinen Extemporalen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (4. November 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> *- Aviana
> - Agamaggan
> - Ursol und Urson
> - Ivus
> - Cenarius*



- Malorne (Vater von Cenarius; großer netter weißer Hirsch)
- da gibts noch welche

hier nochmal die frage, für die suchscheuen:
*wie viele halbgötter nahmen am krieg nachtelfen gegen dämonen teil; bevor der brunnen der ewigkeit kaputt ging mein ich....
bitte auch noch die namen der halbgötter sagen....*


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

Und nur so Remulos gibts auch bei Warcraft er ist der sohn von cenarius genauso wie Zaetar und Ordanus und Malorn ist Cenarius sein Vater

Edit: @-PuRity-   hatte mich nur verschrieben und bei dem 2ten war ich mir net sicher.Weis auch nimmer wer der war


----------



## Arkoras (4. November 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> So also bei Cenarius und Malorne bin ich mir sicher. Das wird auch überall beschrieben... der Rest ist geraten, aber das sind alles Halbgötter:
> 
> - Aviana
> - Agamaggan
> ...



Ähm Ivus ist ein Halbgott? Das ist doch ein Elementar im Alteractal!


----------



## Arkoras (4. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Und nur so Remulos gibts auch bei Warcraft er ist der sohn von cenarius genauso wie Zaetar und Ordanus und Malorn ist Cenarius sein Vater



Remulos steht in Moonglade und ist in 60er Questreihen involviert, zB bei den Alptraumdrachen oder Eranikus, hat mehr als 100k HP und kann mit 5mann gekillt werden^^ Man verliert aber dann 250 Ruf.


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

- Aviana
- Agamaggan
- Ursol und Urson
- Ivus
- Cenarius
- Malorne
-Zaetar
-Ordanus
Und vll noch Azshara oda wie die hies(weis net ob die Göttin oda halb göttin war)
-Malfurion vll weis aba net ob der en Halbgott is


----------



## Exzelsor (4. November 2008)

hab grade das buch studiert, bitte nur die anzahl der namentlich genannten halbgötter, so kommen im buch nämlich viel zu viele vor....


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

boha wenns noch net alle waren dann löss es auf

 -Aviana
- Agamaggan
- Ursol und Urson
- Ivus
- Cenarius
- Malorne
-Zaetar
-Ordanus
Und vll noch Azshara oda wie die hies(weis net ob die Göttin oda halb göttin war)
-Malfurion vll weis aba net ob der en Halbgott is 
-Remolus

Ist das denn nu richtig?


----------



## Exzelsor (4. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> -Aviana
> - Agamaggan
> - Ursol
> - Urson
> ...



also richti is:
- Aviana
- Agamaggan
- Ursol
- Urson
- Cenarius
- Malorne
- azshara

SIEBEN HALBGÖTTER
fals wer noch welche weis, die ich übersehen haben sollte, bitte schreiben

und die nächste frage geht an........


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

Cool ich bin also nu dranne


----------



## Exzelsor (4. November 2008)

_*xDeadherox*_​

tante edith meint, dass man im buffed. de irc miträtseln kann im channel *#rätselstube*


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

Also sry weis keine frage mehr soll wer anners



HÄ???????????????????????????ßß naja egal bin weg


----------



## -PuRity- (4. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Und nur so Remulos gibts auch bei Warcraft er ist der sohn von cenarius genauso wie Zaetar und Ordanus und Malorn ist Cenarius sein Vater
> 
> Edit: @-PuRity-   hatte mich nur verschrieben und bei dem 2ten war ich mir net sicher.Weis auch nimmer wer der war




Das weiß ich aber du hattest *Romulus* geschrieben, und das ist wohl eindeutig die Figur aus der Legende von der Entstehung Roms  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (4. November 2008)

nächste frage:^^

wer will die nächste frage stellen?


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> nächste frage:^^
> 
> wer will die nächste frage stellen?




HIER ICH!!^^

Also...warum hat Malfurion Illidan laufen lassen als er ihn doch so schön hätte verbannen können?

Hoffe ihr versteht die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab sie nämlich bisschen blöd gestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tschuldigung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

MOM muss kurz nomma Wc3 spielen


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> MOM muss kurz nomma Wc3 spielen


^^


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (4. November 2008)

Er hat Tyrande das Leben gerettet.


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

Ich meine weil Illidan helfen sollte Tyrande zu befreien weil sie iwo in na Sackgasse war und er halt die Naga die durchs Wasser können brauchte um sie zu beschützen und Illidan kann diesen halt was befehlen oda so.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Er hat Tyrande das Leben gerettet.






xDeadherox schrieb:


> Ich meine weil Illidan helfen sollte Tyrande zu befreien weil sie iwo in na Sackgasse war und er halt die Naga die durchs Wasser können brauchte um sie zu beschützen und Illidan kann diesen halt was befehlen oda so.


Richtig...knobbelts es aus wer von Euch die nächste Frage stellen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

Der andere darf weis keine frage


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (4. November 2008)

Wer tötete Medivh und wie?


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Medivh wurde von Khadgar getötet und zwar weil er Orks durch das Dunkle Portal kommen lies und kurz darauf wurde er von einer Orkgruppe angegriffen die von Lothar angeführt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

Also ich meine das Khadgar ihn tötet. Aba wie weis ich net


----------



## xDeadherox (4. November 2008)

achso er wurde mit einem schwertstich durch sein Herz getötet meine ich


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Wer tötete Medivh und wie?


warn das nich lothar und khadgar indem sie ihm den kopf abgeschlagen haben?

EDIT:lothar hat ihm den kopf abgeschlagen so stehts aufjedenfall im buch drin.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> achso er wurde mit einem schwertstich durch sein Herz getötet meine ich



Ahso^^ egal zählt meine Antwort als richtig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (4. November 2008)

Kadghar und Lothar töteten ihn, stimmt, chakuza 1ter, deine frage


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Ok *finger knacks und dabei böse lach*^^

Von wem wurde Mannoroth getötet? (Mir fallen keine schweren Fragen ein =() 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> Ok *finger knacks und dabei böse lach*^^
> 
> Von wem wurde Mannoroth getötet? (Mir fallen keine schweren Fragen ein =()
> 
> ...


Entweder von Illidan himself, oder von Kael/Vashj


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

waren das net grom und thrall? irgendein grubenlord ham die gekillt


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> waren das net grom und thrall? irgendein grubenlord ham die gekillt



Right! Du bist dran.


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

auf welches signal hin greifen die irrwische archimonde in der wc3 cinematics an?


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> auf welches signal hin greifen die irrwische archimonde in der wc3 cinematics an?


nachdem dieses horn geblasen wurde.


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

jaa aber wie heißt es


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

horn des cenarius?


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> horn des cenarius?


Keksemacher schleudert [Megakeks] auf Kronas Frage. Kronas Frage stirbt.
your turn


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

ma wieder was einfaches wer hat lothar getötet?


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

ogrim


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Orgrimm Doomhammer? 

Edith: Mist zu langsam^^


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ogrim


zwar n paar rechtschreibfehler aber richtig^^


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

war in eile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also...
wo war varian wrynn bevor ihn die entwickler aus langeweile wieder nach sw packten?


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

War das nich das Alte Naxxramas?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> war in eile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne zeitlang auf der Insel Alcaz 8 oder so, Dustwallow halt) aber nicht bis vor 3.02 sondern nur bis 2.2 oder so


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> War das nich das Alte Naxxramas?


mööööp nein



Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> ne zeitlang auf der Insel Alcaz 8 oder so, Dustwallow halt) aber nicht bis vor 3.02 sondern nur bis 2.2 oder so


jaa
du bis dran

nur nimm die 8 weg^^


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Tick,Tack,Tick,Tack^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mööööp nein
> 
> 
> jaa
> ...



die "8" warn vertipper sollt n "(" sein

benenne 3 große alte Nachtelfenruinenstädte


----------



## BleaKill (4. November 2008)

denk...


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Öhm...

Zin-Ashzari, Nazjatar und Tempfel von Akkoran???


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> Öhm...
> 
> Zin-Ashzari, Nazjatar und Tempfel von Akkoran???



Nazjatar ist wo? Und n Tempel zählt nicht und komm, da gibts sogar Innis <.<


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

afaik: 

Zin'Azshara, Kalimdor (ja, das war ne stadt, bevor es alles zerissen hat) und und.. und......


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> afaik:
> 
> Zin'Azshara, Kalimdor (ja, das war ne stadt, bevor es alles zerissen hat) und und.. und......



ich dachte die Stadt heißt Azshara aber k, aber da gibts noch die eine die Chakuza gesagt hat, dann noch eine im Süden und ne mittlere im westen


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

Habs: 

Zin'Azshara, Nazjatar und Kalimdor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Nazjatar ist wo? Und n Tempel zählt nicht und komm, da gibts sogar Innis <.<



Im Meer versunken?^^ Und Inis...hm...


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

War Kalimdor nicht der Kontinent?


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> War Kalimdor nicht der Kontinent?


War ne riesige Stadt der Nachtelfen, bevor die Hochgeborenen den ursprünglichen Sunwell in die Luft gejagt haben, und so den Kontinent gespalten & den Maelstrom geschaffen haben...


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> War ne riesige Stadt der Nachtelfen, bevor die Hochgeborenen den ursprünglichen Sunwell in die Luft gejagt haben, und so den Kontinent gespalten & den Maelstrom geschaffen haben...



Und wo war die?


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Und wo war die?


Da, wo jetzt der Maelstrom ist, und die Naga hausen...


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

ist das nicht nazjatar? =/


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Habs:
> 
> Zin'Azshara, Nazjatar und Kalimdor
> 
> ...


die stadt nennt sich Zin'Azshar*i*


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> ist das nicht nazjatar? =/


äääähhhh
in MEINEN lore-Büchern steht, dass es Kalimdor war :/

also was jetz?

@Kronas: 

jaaaaa, is ja gut, du hattest recht ><


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> äääähhhh
> in MEINEN lore-Büchern steht, dass es Kalimdor war :/
> 
> also was jetz?
> ...



ich hab keine Lorebücher, aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage, wo liegt Nazjatar denn dann wenn im Maelstrom Kalimdor liegt


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> ich hab keine Lorebücher, aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage, wo liegt Nazjatar denn dann wenn im Maelstrom Kalimdor liegt


vllt ist da genug platz für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> ich hab keine Lorebücher, aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage, wo liegt Nazjatar denn dann wenn im Maelstrom Kalimdor liegt


deine erste frage mit den 3 städten wurde aber beantwortet also ist jetzt jemand anderes mit einer frage dran.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> deine erste frage mit den 3 städten wurde aber beantowrtet also ist jetzt jemand anderes mit einer frage dran.



hab ich gesagt dass es nicht beantwortet wurde? Achja, Düsterbruch gäbs auch noch <.<


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Und wer ist jetz dran?


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> hab ich gesagt dass es nicht beantwortet wurde? Achja, Düsterbruch gäbs auch noch <.<


ja jedoch hättest du dann erstmal sagen können das eine antwort richtig ist und dann weiterfragen können.aber ist ja jetzt auch egal.


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

Wer isn jetz dran? o_O


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Wer isn jetz dran? o_O


mach du einfach


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> Und wer ist jetz dran?



Azareus one


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

ahhh. okay.. 

machen wir was einfaches: Aus wem bestand der Schattenrat?


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Da wohl Niemand ne Frage stellen will werds ich tun wenns Euch nix ausmacht.


Edith: Mist wieder paar Seks zu langsam^^.  Kil´Jaeden und Gul´dan?


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> ahhh. okay..
> 
> machen wir was einfaches: Aus wem bestand der Schattenrat?


aus den hexenmeistern der horde die guldan ausgesucht hat.


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> aus den hexenmeistern der horde die guldan ausgesucht hat.


richtöööög. Details?


----------



## ChAkuz@ (4. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> richtöööög. Details?



Einen weiß ich^^ Teron Blutschatten


----------



## Gondroval (4. November 2008)

Muss man das wissen? =) Die Typen haben überall bei den Orcs unterwandert und nen ganzen Haufen an Organisationen gegründet, die im Endeffekt nur verlängerte Händen waren. Oder waren die Mitglieder so potente und bekannte Gestalten?


----------



## neo1986 (4. November 2008)

Fel'dan? gehört der auch dazu?


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> richtöööög. Details?


ähm also der schattenrat war eine vereinigung die guldan ins leben gerufen hat die ausschließlich glaube ich nur aus hexenmeister bestand und diese waren halt die wahren herrscher der horde die haben bloss schwarzfaust/blackhand benutzt um ihre befehle auch bei den orcs unterzubringen.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (4. November 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ähm also der schattenrat war eine vereinigung die guldan ins leben gerufen hat die ausschließlich glaube ich nur aus hexenmeister bestand und diese waren halt die wahren herrscher der horde die haben bloss schwarzfaust/blackhand benutzt um ihre befehle auch bei den orcs unterzubringen.




Ich glaub du bist dran. Oder? *Gespannt wartend*


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

also nächste frage welcher orc clan sollte gul dan über das meer verfolgen und ihn töten?


----------



## Dragonheart213 (4. November 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> also nächste frage welcher orc clan sollte gul dan über das meer verfolgen und ihn töten?



Rend und Main Blackhand mit ihrem Clan. oder?

Der Black-Tooth-Grin-Clan wras soweit ich weiß. Und dann hat er noch die Drachen hinterhergeschickt mit ah Torgus oder wie der hieß


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Rend und Main Blackhand mit ihrem Clan. oder?


und wie heißt der clan?


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Rend und Main Blackhand mit ihrem Clan. oder?


und wie heißt der clan?


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Rend und Main Blackhand mit ihrem Clan. oder?


und wie heißt der clan?

EDIT:Sry irgendwie hatte mein PC eine kleine Störung


----------



## Dragonheart213 (4. November 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> und wie heißt der clan?


Der Black-Tooth-Grin-Clan wars soweit ich weiß.Und dann Torgus mit den Drachen oder? Der wollt doch so jemanden Rächen.
 Offtopic:
Ätsch Tripplepost :-P


----------



## Keksemacher (4. November 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Der Black-Tooth-Grin-Clan wars soweit ich weiß.Und dann Torgus mit den Drachen oder? Der wollt doch so jemanden Rächen.
> Offtopic:
> Ätsch Tripplepost :-P


richtig^^


----------



## Dragonheart213 (4. November 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> richtig^^



Jay dann darf ich Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmmm...Welcher NPC hat die wohl unumstritten fieseste Fähigkeitenkombination? ( Mehrer Fähigkeiten die zusammen sehr gemein sind)


----------



## Azareus One (4. November 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Jay dann darf ich Fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Saurfang! Der zerlegt 2 volle raids in ein paar sekunden (: 

Rache - Ansturm undso..


----------



## Bankchar (4. November 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Jay dann darf ich Fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hogger !


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (4. November 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Jay dann darf ich Fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nefarian, onehittet einen locker <.<

so, jetzt bin ich dran

Was ist die Lieblingsfarbe, das Lieblingstier und das Lieblingsessen von jaina Proudmoore?


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Jay dann darf ich Fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Frage ist irgendwie unbeantwortbar, weil jeder seine eigene Meinung hat. 
Aber ansonsten würd ich auch Saurfang sagen.


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Wenn saurfang NICHT tankbar ist, aber nefarian, wirds wohl Saurfang sein ;P

*wink* *hüpf Darf ich jetzt die nächste frage stellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Wenn saurfang NICHT tankbar ist, aber nefarian, wirds wohl Saurfang sein ;P
> 
> *wink* *hüpf Darf ich jetzt die nächste frage stellen?
> 
> ...



DU weißt schon dass mein Post Sarkasmus war? =O


----------



## Exzelsor (5. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Was ist die Lieblingsfarbe, das Lieblingstier und das Lieblingsessen von jaina Proudmoore?


Lieblingsfarbe: Blau
Lieblingstier: Ihr Wasserelementar
Lieblingsessen: Nagafleischschnitzel mit Pommes

^^
bin ich jetzt
ja?

von welcher marke waren die knöpfe auf illindans weste, als er den schädel des gul'dan aufhob?^^


----------



## xDeadherox (5. November 2008)

von Dolch & Gul'dan?^^


----------



## Exzelsor (5. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> von Dolch & Gul'dan?^^



nö


----------



## Exzelsor (5. November 2008)

das waren originale HARRIS PILTON; 120 Karat Echtkatzengold^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (5. November 2008)

Von keiner Marke!


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2008)

gibts dann wieder ne vernünftige frage?


----------



## Exzelsor (6. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> gibts dann wieder ne vernünftige frage?



wie alt waren tyrande, malfurion und illidan als die brennende Legion azeroth das erste mal betrat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stell doch eine frage, dann kommt kein solcher blödsinn wie von mir und Eratores_Nera_Hunt


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (6. November 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> wie alt waren tyrande, malfurion und illidan als die brennende Legion azeroth das erste mal betrat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war kein Blödsinn dass war ein gut benutztes rhetorisches Mittel


----------



## Exzelsor (6. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Das war kein Blödsinn dass war ein gut benutztes rhetorisches Mittel



und für welche, die nicht einen iq von 135 haben, heißt das was????


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (6. November 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> und für welche, die nicht einen iq von 135 haben, heißt das was????



na ja, 135 is nich sicher, aber sicher über 130^^

ähm, das heißt "Ich hab Ironie benutzt du Depp!" =)


----------



## Crandul (6. November 2008)

da es keine gescheite frage gibt senk ich des niveau mal un frag:

wie heißt oder hieß die stadt der naga auf dem grund des mahlstroms?


----------



## refra (6. November 2008)

naziatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crandul (6. November 2008)

jop richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2008)

na dann mach ma weiter refra^^


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2008)

nagut dann ich....

wen verehren die Troggs?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (7. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> na dann mach ma weiter refra^^



nen Titanen?


----------



## Exzelsor (7. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wen verehren die Troggs?



HOGGER!!!^^


----------



## refra (7. November 2008)

erstmal sorry das ich keine frage gestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste weg...
naja da hier pleite ist (und mir langweilig) schreibe ich ma ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ööhm...nuja...
ahja...was für wesen waren die nagas früher xD ist zwar einfach..

ps:wen verehren die troggs denn? würd mich interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (7. November 2008)

refra schrieb:


> was für wesen waren die nagas früher



Nachtelfen oder Hoch(wohl)geborene; such dir eins aus.

frage stelle wer will, aber nur neue und vorallem schwere

/vote for sticky   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (8. November 2008)

die Troggs verehren die Salamander^^



> These subterranean creatures share a common ancestry with kodo beasts, yet they have adapted to life beneath the earth by evolving a number of natural defenses and abilities. They are not the gentle beasts that the kodo are; instead, they are ferocious predators, hunting anything that enters their realm. Troggs and mites worship the massive reptiles.


----------



## xDeadherox (8. November 2008)

Welche Völker waren schon immer in Azeroth?(sry ist net so sehr schwer)


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

elfen (beide arten) glaub trolle gabs schon im hinterland und gnome, zwerge, menschen, tauren denk ich


----------



## Dragonheart213 (8. November 2008)

Also, war ja lange nich da, Turniere un so ;-P Aber Saurfang war richtig. Mit Saurfangs Wut und Hinrichten, dazu anstürmen. Bisher hat ihn auch niemand besiegt. A'dal ist auch fies, aber macht nur hohe Crits, hat also keine bekannten Fähigkeiten. 

P.S: Saurfangs Wut trifft 100% und macht IMMER 12000 Schaden, Rüstung und alles andere wird ignoriert. Dann wird HIngerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Also, war ja lange nich da, Turniere un so ;-P Aber Saurfang war richtig. Mit Saurfangs Wut und Hinrichten, dazu anstürmen. Bisher hat ihn auch niemand besiegt. A'dal ist auch fies, aber macht nur hohe Crits, hat also keine bekannten Fähigkeiten.
> 
> P.S: Saurfangs Wut trifft 100% und macht IMMER 12000 Schaden, Rüstung und alles andere wird ignoriert. Dann wird HIngerichtet
> 
> ...


falscher thread?^^


----------



## Schleppel (8. November 2008)

elfen (eine! art), zwerge und trolle


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> elfen (eine! art), zwerge und trolle


jo eine art, früher waren beide eine

aber als sie sich 'spalteten' blieben sie beide auf azeroth, das meinte ich damit


----------



## xDeadherox (8. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> elfen (beide arten) glaub trolle gabs schon im hinterland und gnome, zwerge, menschen, tauren denk ich



ok das lass ich ma so gelten


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (9. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> ok das lass ich ma so gelten



na ja, Elfen eigentlich gar nicht, die haben sich ja aus den Trollen heraus entwickelt und was ist mit Goblins, Silithiden etc?


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

also über trolle und elfen gibt verschiedene meinungen (jetzt auch in der warcraft geschichte nicht nur user meinungen^^)

und "schon immer" ist sowieso ne wage angabe.........schon immer gabs die elementar geister, dann kamen die titanen um die welt zu formen und danach enstand primitves leben

also eig nur "elemtargeister"
aber es geht ja auch drum was der fragensteller hören will^^


----------



## Damatar (9. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> na ja, Elfen eigentlich gar nicht, die haben sich ja aus den Trollen heraus entwickelt und was ist mit Goblins, Silithiden etc?


trolle und elven sin verweand ja, aber war das nicht so das trolle ne mutation der elven war und nicht das elven sich aus trollen entwickelt haben?


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

ich weiss nur: mit der zeit kamen humanoide an die ufer des Brunnen der Ewigkeit und siedelten dort, nach der zeit veränderte sich ihr aussehen durch den einfluss des brunnens und sie nannten sich "Kaldorei"(=nachtelfen)


----------



## xDeadherox (9. November 2008)

Also Schlepper antwortete das genaue. Hab mich halt etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Die ersten waren die Elementar Geister


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

na wenn wir schon bei den Elementare sind:

Wohin wurde Ragnaros von den Titanen verbannt und wen hätte er dort beinahe "verzehrt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (9. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> na wenn wir schon bei den Elementare sind:
> 
> Wohin wurde Ragnaros von den Titanen verbannt und wen hätte er dort beinahe "verzehrt"
> 
> ...



in die Mitte der Erde und kA


----------



## Eagle Wraith (9. November 2008)

Ragnaros wurde in die Elemental Plane verbannt und dort verzehrte er beinahe Donneraan, den Windsucher.


----------



## Exzelsor (10. November 2008)

Ragnaros wurde in die Elemental Plane verbannt und dort verzehrte er beinahe Donneraan, den Windsucher.


FÖÖÖÖÖÖRST!!!!!1111 naja, fast^^


----------



## Arkoras (10. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> in die Mitte der Erde und kA



das waren die Titanen, die haben da alte Götter verbannt


----------



## Exzelsor (11. November 2008)

möp möp, und was is jetzt die antwort? und ne neue frage pls
<(^.^<)
  (>^.^)>
<(^.^<)


----------



## xDeadherox (12. November 2008)

gehts hier ma weiter?


----------



## xDeadherox (12. November 2008)

HALLO PLS NE NEUE FRAGE


----------



## SchnitzelDX (12. November 2008)

OK hier die Frage...
Todesschwige hat sich eine Rüstung schmieden lassen von einem Goblinmeister.
Wie wurde diese Rüstung an ihm befestigt??


----------



## shartas (12. November 2008)

"festgeschweißt"


----------



## Exzelsor (13. November 2008)

festgenagelt. Mit glühenden Nägeln.....

frage stelle wer will


----------



## Ch3rion (14. November 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei und stelle eine neue Frage:

Also wie hieß Arthas' Mutter und Schwester? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WL4ever (15. November 2008)

Lianne Menethil (Mutter)
Calia Menethil (Schwester)


----------



## Ch3rion (15. November 2008)

WL4ever schrieb:


> Lianne Menethil (Mutter)
> Calia Menethil (Schwester)



Stimmt. Du bist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (15. November 2008)

ich hoff bei 190 seiten kam die frage noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was war der grund,weshalb rhonin seine frau verlassen musste für eine bestimmte mission?


----------



## Sydies (15. November 2008)

wie hieß thralls mutter und wie ist sie ums leben gekommen?


----------



## shartas (15. November 2008)

Draka

Leutnant Aedelas Blackmoore


----------



## Exzelsor (15. November 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> was war der grund,weshalb rhonin seine frau verlassen musste für eine bestimmte mission?



Siehe "Krieg der Ahnen":
Wichtige Mission mit Krasus aka Korialstrasz, um den Fluss der Zeit zu retten. Aufgetragen hat Nodzdurmo dieses, und da er selbst nicht fähig war etwas zu tun, trat Nodzdurmo mit  Krasus in Verbindung. Der Rest ist Lore^^


----------



## Exzelsor (15. November 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> Draka
> 
> *Leutnant Aedelas Blackmoore*



Falsch, es waren Orc-Attentäter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (18. November 2008)

oh mein gott, der thread stirbt aus....

*wiederbeleb*

juhu, er lebt wieder^^


----------



## jolk (18. November 2008)

oO du hast deine Frage selber beantwortet...  shartas finde sollte aber die nächste stellen, da er wenigstens die Hälfte hatte , bevor du frühzeitig aufgelöst hast...


----------



## Exzelsor (18. November 2008)

also, welchen satz hat arthas gesagt, als uther sich weigert, Stratholme zu säubern?
ganz leicht, für alle die schon hdz3 sind/waren


----------



## Arkoras (18. November 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> also, welchen satz hat arthas gesagt, als uther sich weigert, Stratholme zu säubern?
> ganz leicht, für alle die schon hdz3 sind/waren



Dann muss ich das als Hochverrat ansehen! 

Oder so


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2008)

richtig^^ stell naechste frage


----------



## Adnuf (22. November 2008)

Da der warscheinlich nimmer kommt stell i ne Frage,

ich weis zwar nit ob da schonmal war aber : Wo kann man Malfurion auf Azeroth finden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hivez (22. November 2008)

Tempel von A'tal Hakkar bei der Aq preq


----------



## Hivez (22. November 2008)

immer noch keine bestätigung dass das richtig ist?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach..ihr habt sie wohl nicht gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :>


----------



## Dropz (22. November 2008)

man ist der thred hier groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (22. November 2008)

Hivez schrieb:


> immer noch keine bestätigung dass das richtig ist?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, einmal taucht er im Tempel auf, nachdem man Eranikus gekillt hat und dann auf der Mondlichtung.


----------



## Adnuf (25. November 2008)

Geschrieben: 22.11.2008, 21:56
  	Tempel von A'tal Hakkar bei der Aq preq

ganz ehrlich? eig hab ich das auf seinen jetzigen aufentaltsort bezogen sprich da, wo er verschwunden ist. zumindest ist esm ir so bekannt aber ok lass mas gelten (ich hab eig den smaragt Grünentrau, gemeint wo er ja verschollen sein soll wen ihc mich nit irre)


----------



## kingkong23 (25. November 2008)

Ach der malle eg. ist er mondlichtung hab ihn mal versucht zu killen...


----------



## kingkong23 (25. November 2008)

Naja wen heut nix mehr kommt frag ich einfach oO:
Ganz easy was ist die Altstadt von Eisenschmiede und wie kommt man da hin?


----------



## Balord (25. November 2008)

Wenn du Old Ironforge meinst, da kommt man nur durch exploits hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (25. November 2008)

in der eiskrone gibt es ein quest in der man solo Illidan umboxen muss... 
welche figur übernimmt man für diese quest ?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (28. November 2008)

Gibts hier auch mal wieder ordentliche Fragen?

@Altstadt von Eisenschmiede ist halt Old-Ironforge, bzw Alt-Eisenschmiede, bzw Alstadt von Eisemschmiede und ist eigentlich nicht zu erreichen (sofern alle Tricks wie Duellieren+sheep oder fear gefixt sind).


----------



## Adnuf (5. Dezember 2008)

von Welcher Rasse Stammt Sargeras ab?


----------



## Satyr0000 (5. Dezember 2008)

Adnuf schrieb:


> von Welcher Rasse Stammt Sargeras ab?



Titanen


----------



## Parvius (5. Dezember 2008)

na los... neue frage satyr


----------



## Exzelsor (5. Dezember 2008)

ein traum wird wahr, mein thread lebt wieder^^

*froi*


----------



## xDeadherox (5. Dezember 2008)

Kaladial schrieb:


> in der eiskrone gibt es ein quest in der man solo Illidan umboxen muss...
> welche figur übernimmt man für diese quest ?



Was für ne blöde frage. Wer das nicht weis sollte echt mal nachdenken ob er überhaupt etwas ahnung von Wow/Warcraft hat.
Arthas natürlich.


----------



## Satyr0000 (5. Dezember 2008)

Parvius schrieb:


> na los... neue frage satyr





Wer war der erste häuptling der Horde?


----------



## Mr.62 (5. Dezember 2008)

durotan?^^


----------



## Mr.62 (5. Dezember 2008)

durotan?^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (5. Dezember 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Wer war der erste häuptling der Horde?



Du meinst KRIEGShäuptling oder? Das war Schwarzhand (Blackhand)


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Dezember 2008)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> durotan?^^


würde mal sagen,da es blackhammer(bin mir beim namen nich so sicher)war

ps mist zu langsam(aber der name war fast richtig)


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Dezember 2008)

doppel post


----------



## Satyr0000 (5. Dezember 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Du meinst KRIEGShäuptling oder? Das war Schwarzhand (Blackhand)




beides richtig     JA

next question please


----------



## DerBuuhmann (5. Dezember 2008)

Wie heißt die Waffe des Endboss vom Geschmolzenen Kern?


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Dezember 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Dezember 2008)

sulforon oda?


----------



## jolk (5. Dezember 2008)

Sulfuron, Hand von Ragnaros


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Dezember 2008)

es is der 
Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros 
nich sulfuron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (5. Dezember 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> sulforon oda?



Korrekt bis auf den Schreibfehler! ^^ Bist trotzdem drann



jolk schrieb:


> Sulfuron, Hand von Ragnaros



Schade aber zu lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=17182 
da steht´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (5. Dezember 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> es is der
> Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros
> nich sulfuron
> 
> ...



Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros
hrhr stimmt, würde sagen du bist


----------



## Mr.62 (5. Dezember 2008)

weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (5. Dezember 2008)

O ja Sulfuron ist einer der Bosse da. Sulfuras ist natürlich richtig^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Dezember 2008)

ok,die frage is wahrscheinlich einbissl einfach aber:wo steht der gefährte von Alexstrasza?(genauer ort bitte)


----------



## jolk (5. Dezember 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> ok,die frage is wahrscheinlich einbissl einfach aber:wo steht der gefährte von Alexstrasza?(genauer ort bitte)


bist nicht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> bist nicht dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ich nich?


----------



## jolk (5. Dezember 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> bin ich nich?


deine antwort war falsch ...scroll hoch


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Dezember 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Korrekt bis auf den Schreibfehler! ^^ Bist trotzdem drann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da steht,das ich dran bin oda hab ich mich da versehen,die zitate im zitat stehen da leider nicht drin


----------



## jolk (5. Dezember 2008)

deine Antwort war aber einfach falsch und der eine hat sich geirrt, wie er danach bemerkt hat...Voldemord ist ...


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Dezember 2008)

ok,warten wir bis der erfinder der vorigen frage sagt,wer dran ist


----------



## Natrezim (7. Dezember 2008)

Lalalalala......


Passiert mal was?


----------



## Satyr0000 (7. Dezember 2008)

Natrezim schrieb:


> Lalalalala......
> 
> 
> Passiert mal was?




ich wart auch...


----------



## neo1986 (7. Dezember 2008)

da kommt wohl nix mehr.
Kann wohl jemand anderes ne frage stellen.


----------



## Blaznar (7. Dezember 2008)

mir fällt auch nix ein


----------



## ^^°stefi°^^ (7. Dezember 2008)

Dann werde ich halt jetzt mal ne Frage stellen.

Wer half dem damals jungen Thrall aus der Gefangenschaft von Aedelas Schwarzmoor, 
in der Gefängnisfestung Durnholde, zu entkommen?

Ist eigentlich nicht so schwer wenn man sich mit der Geschichte der World of Warcraft auseinander gesetzt hat,
aber dann geht es immerhin weiter.^^


----------



## Panfholzer (7. Dezember 2008)

Taretha Foxton
Sie war Thralls heimliche Geliebte und wurde dafür von Blackmoore getötet, was Thrall aber erst so richtig beflügelte^^

Meine Frage: Wer half Thrall beim Aufbau von Durotar und im Kampf gegen Admiral Proudmoore?


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. Dezember 2008)

Panfholzer schrieb:


> Taretha Foxton
> Sie war Thralls heimliche Geliebte und wurde dafür von Blackmoore getötet, was Thrall aber erst so richtig beflügelte^^
> 
> Meine Frage: Wer half Thrall beim Aufbau von Durotar und im Kampf gegen Admiral Proudmoore?


rexxar und rokhan?


----------



## Panfholzer (7. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt genau.
Deine Frage bitte^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. Dezember 2008)

wo steht der gefährte von Alexstrasza?(genauer ort bitte)

(ja ist ein bissl einfach,aber so viel fällt mir nicht ein)


----------



## Sjul (7. Dezember 2008)

Feste Forddragon? Wenn richtig jemand anders weiter machen mir fällt nix ein


----------



## neo1986 (7. Dezember 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> rexxar und rokhan?


+ Mischa^^


----------



## Valnar93 (7. Dezember 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> wo steht der gefährte von Alexstrasza?(genauer ort bitte)
> 
> (ja ist ein bissl einfach,aber so viel fällt mir nicht ein)



welcher^^ ?

Also Tyrianstrasz ist tot xD bleibt eig noch Krasus, aber wo der is weiss ich nich


----------



## Deathgnom (7. Dezember 2008)

Wyrmkin Tempel in der Drachenöde


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. Dezember 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Wyrmkin Tempel in der Drachenöde


richtig:weiter bitte


----------



## Toraka' (7. Dezember 2008)

falsch, Wyrmruhtempel


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. Dezember 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> falsch, Wyrmruhtempel


gibt es 2 tempel?


----------



## Nightwraith (7. Dezember 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> gibt es 2 tempel?


Nein, Wyrmkintempel ist einfach falsch..bin ich jetzt dran ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. Dezember 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Nein, Wyrmkintempel ist einfach falsch..bin ich jetzt dran ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


würde sagen toraka wär dran


----------



## Exzelsor (8. Dezember 2008)

schieß egal wer dran is, neue frage stellen!!!!!


----------



## Satyr0000 (8. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> schieß egal wer dran is, neue frage stellen!!!!!



ok...

Wie hieß der schwarze Tempel früher und was war seine Funktion?

DeSatyr


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2008)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> ok...
> 
> Wie hieß der schwarze Tempel früher und was war seine Funktion?
> 
> DeSatyr


argh wie heißt das ding >.<
aber war früher ein tempel der draenei


----------



## l33r0y (8. Dezember 2008)

Der Schwarze Tempel war früher eine Stätte des Friedens für die Draenei. Nach der Eroberung durch die Orcs und ihrer Hexenmeister wurde er zum Ausgangspunkt der Invasion durch die Dämonen.

Meine Frage: Wie schaffte es Kel'thuzad wieder zum ..naja "leben" zurückzukommen obwohl er von Arthas getötet wurde?


----------



## jolk (8. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Wie schaffte es Kel'thuzad wieder zum ..naja "leben" zurückzukommen obwohl er von Arthas getötet wurde?



Indem seine Asche mit dem Wasser vom Sonnenbrunnen vermischt wurde? mmh ka...hab nirgends nachgeschaut aber irgendsowas war da


----------



## Beloar (8. Dezember 2008)

der schwarze tempel hieß tempel von karabor....
@jolk: neue frage nich vergessen...


----------



## jolk (8. Dezember 2008)

brauchte erst bestätigung aber okay einfache Frage: Wie heißt der Stab von Medivh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer das nicht weiß sollte sich schämen!)


----------



## Prenne (8. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> brauchte erst bestätigung aber okay einfache Frage: Wie heißt der Stab von Medivh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




atiesch

wie heißt der flugmeister in shatt (nicht nachschauen)


----------



## Mini Vaati (8. Dezember 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> atiesch
> 
> wie heißt der flugmeister in shatt (nicht nachschauen)


wieso sollte man den namen im kopf haben?


----------



## jolk (8. Dezember 2008)

Nutral (pff als ob ich das nachgucken würde...wofür hälts du mich)


----------



## Masterkiller619 (8. Dezember 2008)

Glaube Nutral

Hier mein Rätsel:

Wie heißt der Drache, der gerne in Menschenform herumwandelt und die Rote Drachenkönigin Alextraza befreit hat?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (8. Dezember 2008)

Masterkiller619 schrieb:


> Glaube Nutral
> 
> Hier mein Rätsel:
> 
> ...


nefarian? ist der einzige der mir einfällt der in menschenform rumläuft


----------



## KingKarlotti (8. Dezember 2008)

> Glaube Nutral
> 
> Hier mein Rätsel:
> 
> Wie heißt der Drache, der gerne in Menschenform herumwandelt und die Rote Drachenkönigin Alextraza befreit hat?? victory.gif



war das nicht deathwing??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teax51 (8. Dezember 2008)

Masterkiller619 schrieb:


> Glaube Nutral
> 
> Hier mein Rätsel:
> 
> ...



Das müsste der Korialstrasz sein , in Menschenform aus Krasus genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frage: Wie heißt der Bruder von Maiev Shadowsong , was war er vom Beruf und wieso kannten ihn soviele


----------



## schicksalslord (8. Dezember 2008)

Teax51 schrieb:


> Frage: Wie heißt der Bruder von Maiev Shadowsong , was war er vom Beruf und wieso kannten ihn soviele



Jarod Shadowsong war wenn ich mich richtig entsine ein recht unbedeutender kaipten der stadt wache der aber später zu einem begleiter von malfurion sturmgrimm tryde wishperwind ,rhonin,krasus und broxigards wurde und ein anhänger von lord revencreast währed des ahnenkriegs und nach dem tot zum komandanten befördert wurde.

richtig?


----------



## Teax51 (8. Dezember 2008)

So ziemlich .. Perfekt wäres gewesen wenn mir nun noch gesagt hättest das er die Halbgötter gegen Archimonde angeführt hat .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ABer ich lass es mal gelten *g*


----------



## Mini Vaati (8. Dezember 2008)

neue frage?


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Dezember 2008)

wer war der letzte könig von lorderon und wie starb er


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> wer war der letzte könig von lorderon und wie starb er


arthas daddy könig menethil und arthas legte ihn um indem er sein schwert spontan in seine brust rammte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Dezember 2008)

geenau


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

my turn...
mit welchem heute wichtigem npc war arthas in seiner kindheit befreundet??


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Dezember 2008)

janina prachtmeer (proudermoor) die später seine geliebte wurde ( bin mir aber nicht sicher schwere frage)


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> janina prachtmeer (proudermoor) die später seine geliebte wurde ( bin mir aber nicht sicher schwere frage)


die ist es leider net, ich sagte in seine kindheit
jaina war später


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Dezember 2008)

Muradin Bronzebart fällt mir noch ein da er arthas in sehr jungen jahren im schwertkampf ausgebildet hatt  und uther lichtbringer aber der wohl eher nicht da er at´rthas erst im alter von 19 jahren kennelehrnte.

wenn der es net is fahng ich an zu googlen


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Dezember 2008)

ok näxter versuch (auch wenn das das so ziemlich unwahrscheinlichste ist) illidan dem arthas später sagte wo er gul`dans schädel finden konnte wodurche illidan zu einem dämon wurde


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> ok näxter versuch (auch wenn das das so ziemlich unwahrscheinlichste ist) illidan dem arthas später sagte wo er gul`dans schädel finden konnte wodurche illidan zu einem dämon wurde


illidan war da noch im knast als arthas aufwuchs^^


----------



## Pfropfen (9. Dezember 2008)

Verdammt, dass habe ich doch vor kurzem erst in einem der WoW bücher gelesen...
Ich suchs schnell und les nach ;P


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Verdammt, dass habe ich doch vor kurzem erst in einem der WoW bücher gelesen...
> Ich suchs schnell und les nach ;P


das geht bestimmt schneller als das rumgerate hier^^


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Dezember 2008)

so das ist mein letzter versuch kadgar (keine ahnung wie der sich schreibt  oder medive wenn es keiner von beiden ist weis ich auch nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> so das ist mein letzter versuch kadgar (keine ahnung wie der sich schreibt  oder medive wenn es keiner von beiden ist weis ich auch nicht mehr weiter


10 minuten und ich löse auf


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Dezember 2008)

ja bitte mir gehen die idden aus ich weis echtr net weiter ähhhh warte einer fehlt mir noch ein mogrian


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

sry habs verpennt^^
As a young child, he became friends with Varian Wrynn.
wer zuerst frage stellt is dran^^


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Dezember 2008)

wer war der besitzer von ashbringer und wie wurde ashbringer verdorben


----------



## Master of madness (9. Dezember 2008)

Besitzer: Alexandros Mograine
Verberbnis: Durch den Mord an Alexandros Mograine durch seinen eigenen Sohn in Strahtholm bei einer Säuberung was aber ne Falle war , mit dem Ashbringer selber


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Dezember 2008)

korekt nächste frage bitte


----------



## Master of madness (9. Dezember 2008)

Wo kann mann Muradin in Warth finden und was für ne Funktion hat er ?


----------



## Exzelsor (10. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht tot sein XD


----------



## Master of madness (10. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> vielleicht tot sein XD


NEIN!


----------



## Galbadia (10. Dezember 2008)

Muradin kann man im Sturmgipfel finden, er ist nich tot, er hat einfach sein Gedächnis  verloren.
Er ist der Anführer der Eiskronzwerge ( oder wie die heissen...) und heisst auch iwie anders.


Ok einfach.

Wer ist Malfurions Meister, und wer hat ihn getötet, und wo befindent sich Malfurion jetzt?


----------



## Racios (10. Dezember 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Muradin kann man im Sturmgipfel finden, er ist nich tot, er hat einfach sein Gedächnis  verloren.
> Er ist der Anführer der Eiskronzwerge ( oder wie die heissen...) und heisst auch iwie anders.
> 
> 
> ...



Cenarius und Malfurion ist jetzt sleaping in Emerald Dream


----------



## seeker75 (10. Dezember 2008)

Cenarius(der Meister von Malfurion) wurde von Grom Hellscream in Ashenvale getötet,Malfurion schläft jetzt im Emerald Dream.


----------



## Trel (10. Dezember 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Cenarius und Malfurion ist jetzt sleaping in Emerald Dream



Cenarius wurde von nem Dämon gekillt... name aber leider entfallen...


edit:
ups doch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (10. Dezember 2008)

die richtige antwort worde doch schon gegebne 

cenarius wurde von grom getötet und malfurion  wurde von tryde leblos in einem grabmal gefunden als sie den zirkel des cenarius  und eineige schwestern der elenue hinzu rief sagte diese ihr das seine traumgestalt von seinem körper getrennt wurde und somit ist malfurion im smaragtgrünen traum gefangen

richtig ?


----------



## Hellfire1337 (10. Dezember 2008)

richtig!


----------



## schicksalslord (10. Dezember 2008)

gut stelle ich mal die nächste frage mhhhhh

ahhh

woher stammte der eisblock indem die rüstung und das schwert ( frostmourn) versigelt waren in die der lichking eingeschlosen war bevor dieser von arthas zerschlagen wurde um sich entgültig mit dem lich king zu vereinen


----------



## Tithilion (11. Dezember 2008)

Kil'Jaeden?

bin selten hier kann wer anders ne frage machen, wenn er will u. wenns richtig is.


----------



## seeker75 (11. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> gut stelle ich mal die nächste frage mhhhhh
> 
> ahhh
> 
> woher stammte der eisblock indem die rüstung und das schwert ( frostmourn) versigelt waren in die der lichking eingeschlosen war bevor dieser von arthas zerschlagen wurde um sich entgültig mit dem lich king zu vereinen



Du hast dich ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt^^
Rüstung UND Schwert waren nur für kurze Zeit gemeinsam im Eisblock.Der einstige Lichkönig Ner´zhul schob das Schwert durch einen Riss aus seinem Gefängnis.Wenn Schwert und Rüstung immer noch gemeinsam eingeschlossen wären wäre es Arthas ohne Frostmourne wohl nicht möglich gewesen den block zu zerschlagen.

Der Eisblock stammte übrigens aus Eiskrone^^


----------



## schicksalslord (11. Dezember 2008)

ja falsch vormuliert ist es ein bischen aber stimmen tut es aber was du gesagt hast also  nächste frage  bitte


----------



## seeker75 (12. Dezember 2008)

kk^^...öhm...hm...wie hieß das Artefakt das Illidan auf Geheiß von Arthas von Tichondrius stehlen sollte?


----------



## Telbion (12. Dezember 2008)

Der Schädel von Gul'dan wenn ich nicht irre. Falls ich recht habe dafst du aber nochmal...bin noch auf der Arbeit und kann nicht mehr ins I-Net.


Grüße
Tel


----------



## jolk (12. Dezember 2008)

seeker75 schrieb:


> kk^^...öhm...hm...wie hieß das Artefakt das Illidan auf Geheiß von Arthas von Tichondrius stehlen sollte?


arthas und illidan haben nichts miteinander zu schaffen und illi würde niemals was für arthas machen und laut wowwiki hat illidan den schädel benutzt um tich zu töten und den schädel selbst hat er in so nem tempel gefunden ... ( The skull's powers were eventually consumed by Illidan Stormrage who, upon absorbing its power, became half night elf and half demon. With his newfound power, he struck a major blow to the Legion by killing Tichondrius.)

Wenn ich mich irre, dann tuts mir Leid und klärt mich auf!


----------



## seeker75 (12. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> arthas und illidan haben nichts miteinander zu schaffen und illi würde niemals was für arthas machen und laut wowwiki hat illidan den schädel benutzt um tich zu töten und den schädel selbst hat er in so nem tempel gefunden ... ( The skull's powers were eventually consumed by Illidan Stormrage who, upon absorbing its power, became half night elf and half demon. With his newfound power, he struck a major blow to the Legion by killing Tichondrius.)
> 
> Wenn ich mich irre, dann tuts mir Leid und klärt mich auf!



Arthas hat Illidan mal i-wo in Ashenvale/Felwood getroffen,wo sie kämpften.Sie waren sich ebenbürtig und Arthas versprach Illidan große Macht wenn er den Schädel des Gul´Dan raubt und Tichondrius tötet.Tichondrius sollte
aber nur getötet werden weil er ein Hindernis in Arthas weg zum Lichking war.Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte der Lichking ihn nämlich schon in seine Pläne eingeweiht.Ausserdem mochte Arthas Tichondrius nicht.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.habs net mehr so genau im Kopf.


----------



## Narisa (12. Dezember 2008)

Darf ich euch alle noch einmal daran erinnern, wie der Threadname eigentlich lautet? "Rätstelraten" und nicht "Loreabfrage" und nun in einem Rätselstil nach der obrigen Frage weitermachen.


Und ja Arthas war es, der Illidan die Macht und den Weg zum Schädel des Gul´Dan zeigte. Arthas sagte einzig und allein, dass Illidan durch ihn große Macht erlangen würde, aber sonst weiter nichts... Illidan besiegte dann auf eigene Faust Tichondrius (eigentlich wollte er damit seinen Ruf bei den Nachtelfen wiederherstellen), wollte den Schädel des Gul´Dan dann aber nichtmehr hergeben und wurde zu dem, was er heute ist.


Achja: ich hab die Kampagne nur einmal gespielt, meines Wissens sollte das aber so in etwa abgelaufen sein.


----------



## Raelthin (12. Dezember 2008)

Für die Rätselfreunde:

"Vorwärts liegt es weiß und feucht über Wald und Flur.
Rückwärts ist's das höchste Gut jeder Kreatur."


----------



## schicksalslord (12. Dezember 2008)

nebel


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (12. Dezember 2008)

Raelthin schrieb:


> Für die Rätselfreunde:
> 
> "Vorwärts liegt es weiß und feucht über Wald und Flur.
> Rückwärts ist's das höchste Gut jeder Kreatur."



männliche nachtefldruiden mit "besonderen berdürfnissen"?


----------



## schicksalslord (12. Dezember 2008)

hehe der ist gut aber ich sage es ist nebel


----------



## Raelthin (13. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord ist dran.

Nebel - Leben


----------



## schicksalslord (13. Dezember 2008)

mhhh

ich gehe ständig vor und zurück und beiße mich durch bis ich mich durgebißen hab was bin ich?


----------



## xDeadherox (13. Dezember 2008)

Ne Säge????? Und nur so hier sollte es doch meine ich um WoW gehn


----------



## Narisa (13. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich sollten die Rätsel schon um WoW gehen.... aber von reinen Fragen auf Rätsel ist doch schonmal ein Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (13. Dezember 2008)

1 säge stimmt 
2. mir is nix anderes eingefallen^^


----------



## Exzelsor (15. Dezember 2008)

Wo ist Metzen?^^


----------



## Tithilion (15. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Wo ist Metzen?^^


In der sengenden Schlucht!

Wodurch wurde Azaroth gespalten?


----------



## jolk (15. Dezember 2008)

Tithilion schrieb:


> Azaroth


? noch nie von gehört....


Maelmstrom?


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Dezember 2008)

Tithilion schrieb:


> Wodurch wurde Azaroth gespalten?


Durch das Zusammenfallen der Magischen Energien als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit als Portal für Sargeras dienen sollte, das Ergebnis war ein sehr lauter Knall, Erde die im Meer versinkt, was halt einen Weltungergang so normalerweise einläutet, und dort ist nun der Maelstrom.

Wer hat nach dem Fall der Alten Götter versucht von den 4 Generälen am mächtigsten zu werden und was hat er dafür getan?


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (15. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich auch noch nie so richtig was von gehört^^.
Vielleicht durch die Zerstörung des Quells der Ewigkeit ?


----------



## Lalabaer (15. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Wodurch wurde Azeroth gespalten ?


Durch Fürst Saurfang's Cleave wurde es gespalten
naja witz beiseite, ich denke die Frage wurde schon beantwortet


----------



## Yoranox (15. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Durch das Zusammenfallen der Magischen Energien als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit als Portal für Sargeras dienen sollte, das Ergebnis war ein sehr lauter Knall, Erde die im Meer versinkt, was halt einen Weltungergang so normalerweise einläutet, und dort ist nun der Maelstrom.
> 
> Wer hat nach dem Fall der Alten Götter versucht von den 4 Generälen am mächtigsten zu werden und was hat er dafür getan?


Ragnaros,der Feuerlord, er hat seinen Artgenossen Thunderaan,den Windlord (beides Elementarlords) versucht in sich aufzusaugen.Thunderaan wurde besiegt aber Ragnaros hatte es nicht ganz geschafft ihn aufzunehmen also war er zwar sehr mächtig aber nicht übermächtig.Wo er jetzt ist bzw sein avatar (also nicht er selber sondern nur ein kleiner bruchteil seiner kraft) ist wissen wir ja alle.
Meine Frage:
Durch welche "glückliche" begebenheit kam silvanas und einige andere untote frei von Arthas bzw des lichkönigs willen?


----------



## Parkourinator (15. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Wer hat nach dem Fall der Alten Götter versucht von den 4 Generälen am mächtigsten zu werden und was hat er dafür getan?



Bin mir unsicher aber ich Tip mal ins blaue

Ich nehmn an das waren Therazane, Al'Akir, Neptulon und Ragnaros.

Daher tipp ich fest auf Ragnaros und erschuf die Blackrocktiefen.


edit: fuck. das oben ist irgendwie richtiger


----------



## Parkourinator (15. Dezember 2008)

Yoranox schrieb:


> Durch welche "glückliche" begebenheit kam silvanas und einige andere untote frei von Arthas bzw des lichkönigs willen?



durch den einsatz des auge von sargeras durch vashj und illidan auf den verheerten inseln. dies schwächte den lichkönig
diese wurden jedoch von maeiv gestört


----------



## Ligyron (15. Dezember 2008)

Parkourinator schrieb:


> durch den einsatz des auge von sargeras durch vashj und illidan auf den verheerten inseln. dies schwächte den lichkönig
> diese wurden jedoch von maeiv gestört


right stell ne neue frage


----------



## Oogieboogie (15. Dezember 2008)

Tithilion schrieb:


> In der sengenden Schlucht!
> 
> Wodurch wurde Azaroth gespalten?



Sorry aber das sehe ich anders^^...also mit Metzen...der ist nämlich in Tanaris bei den piraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann ja sein, dass der auch in der schlucht ist, aber dann ist die frage nur halb beantwortet


----------



## Parkourinator (15. Dezember 2008)

Wer war Champion des Königreiches Sturmwind und ein Gefährte von Khadgar und Medivh und gegen welchen Kommandant der Horde verlor er in einer Schlacht?


----------



## Code Monkey (15. Dezember 2008)

gryan starkmantel ?^^


----------



## Hyptu (15. Dezember 2008)

War das nicht Lothar?


----------



## Code Monkey (15. Dezember 2008)

scherz 
is das nicht eine der statuen in sw?


----------



## mirror-egg (15. Dezember 2008)

Das ist bestimmt eine der Statuen in SW.


----------



## Code Monkey (15. Dezember 2008)

ja dann hab ich es ja zum teil richtig


----------



## Hyptu (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke dass meins richrtig ist , aufgrund von folgendem:

Anduin Lothar, the Champion of Stormwind [...]
aber ich will ja dem rätselsteller nicht zuvorgreifen :-D


----------



## Code Monkey (15. Dezember 2008)

komm die lösung komm jdm solls rausrücken oder jdm bestätigen


----------



## Code Monkey (15. Dezember 2008)

so während ihr grübelt hab ich was für nebenbei
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=81129


----------



## Hyptu (15. Dezember 2008)

Ah ich hatte nur die halbe Antwort, ich hatte nicht gegen wen er verlor.

Also nochmal :
Anduin Lothar war Champion von Stormdwind, und er viel in der Schlach gegen den Orc Doomhammer (Schicksalshammer)

Richtig?
Evtl. ist der Rätselsteller einfach off gegangen :-D


----------



## Code Monkey (15. Dezember 2008)

machen wa weiter leg los^^


----------



## Hyptu (15. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt mal was einfaches, damit es mal vorangeht:

Was war Ner'zhul ganz am anfang, und welchem clan gehörte er an?


Edit:
Los kommt schon das ist doch mal einfach :-D


----------



## masterbo (15. Dezember 2008)

Ein Orc-Schamane war er. Er war der Anführer des Schattenmond-Clans. Kil`jaeden hat ihm den Blutfluch aufgeschwatzt.


----------



## Parkourinator (16. Dezember 2008)

Hyptu schrieb:


> Ah ich hatte nur die halbe Antwort, ich hatte nicht gegen wen er verlor.
> 
> Also nochmal :
> Anduin Lothar war Champion von Stormdwind, und er viel in der Schlach gegen den Orc Doomhammer (Schicksalshammer)
> ...



perfekt. hab gerechnet das es länger hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyptu (16. Dezember 2008)

masterbo schrieb:


> Ein Orc-Schamane war er. Er war der Anführer des Schattenmond-Clans. Kil`jaeden hat ihm den Blutfluch aufgeschwatzt.



Riiiichtig :-D du bist dran ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Dezember 2008)

kommt hier nochmal ne neue frage???


----------



## jippsi (16. Dezember 2008)

ich mach einfach mal eine damit's voran geht...

wie heißen die drei bronzebeard brüder mit vornamen?


----------



## Zer0X (16. Dezember 2008)

Brann, Magni und Muradin (Bei dem bin ich mir nicht sicher, is das sein Vorname, also hat der den Nachnamen Bronzenbart?)


----------



## jippsi (16. Dezember 2008)

rüschtüsch... mach eine


----------



## Parkourinator (16. Dezember 2008)

dachte eher an:
magni, muradin und madoran


----------



## Zer0X (16. Dezember 2008)

Im Rätselraten bin ich einigermaßen gut ( wusste die Antwort aber auch nur wegen der Quest in den Sturmgipfeln die mir gefiehl^^), im Rätsel aufstellen bin ich nicht so der tollste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, deshalb erlaub ich dem Nächsten ne Frage zu stellen^^


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Dezember 2008)

dann mach ich mal durch welche tat wurde illidan der persönliche zauberer von lord ravencrest?


----------



## jippsi (16. Dezember 2008)

er hat bestimmt irgendwen verraten, das tut er ja öfters die Sau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Dezember 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> er hat bestimmt irgendwen verraten, das tut er ja öfters die Sau...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nit wircklich^^


----------



## jippsi (16. Dezember 2008)

schade... 

hmm... eig müsst ichs wissen hab ja die Krieg der Ahnen triolgie beinahe verschlungen... ich glaub er hat iwen gerettet oder?


----------



## Parkourinator (16. Dezember 2008)

hat illidian nicht ro'tharak erschlagen. ravencrest hatte im kampf seine waffe verloren bzw sie wurde unbrauchbar oder so?!?!

(der thread ist um längen besser als die anderen ewige whine threads)


----------



## Sypher (17. Dezember 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> dann mach ich mal durch welche tat wurde illidan der persönliche zauberer von lord ravencrest?



Er wurde von im Angeheuert ihn auf einer Mission zu begleiten, als sie dann auf eine Teufelsbestie trafen und Ravencrest sein schwert verlor, benutzte Illidan seine Magie (am Tage - wo die Kräfte der Nachtelfen am Schwächsten waren-) um die Bestie zu töten. (Um genau zu sein hat er mit der Magie das Schwert verzaubert, sodass es durch die Luft saußte und der Teufelsbestie die Tentakel abschnitt dann rammte er ihr es (immernoch mit Magie) in den Schädel.)

Daraufhin machte Ravencrest den jungen Illidan zu seinem Persönlichem Zauberer damit er nicht den Pflichten der Mondgarde unterstellt war.


_*Nächste Frage: Wie heißt die älteste Gefährtin von Nozdormu?*_
Saridormi ist die Antwort ^^ Wer das hier ließt bekommt nen Keks!


----------



## jippsi (17. Dezember 2008)

saridormi

wer ist die Mutter von Cenarius?


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube das war Elune , wen ich mich nicht grob täusche.

Edit: Also doch grob getäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jippsi (17. Dezember 2008)

mööp...falsch


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

mööp du liegst falsch er hat recht  hier steht es ^^ http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclop...350.xml?rhtml=y

ich zietire eben mal 





> Als Sohn von Elune, der Göttin des Mondes, und dem Halbgott Malorne erbte Cenarius eine innige Verbindung zu der Welt Azeroth und ihren Lebewesen. Bei den Tauren gibt es eine Sage, die angeblich die Geschichte der Empfängnis von Cenarius erzählt.


----------



## jippsi (17. Dezember 2008)

dann entschuldige ich mich... ich hatte im kopf das er der sohn von Ysera is...

egal mach ne neue frage

edit: also ich hab grad noch mal krieg der Ahnen aufgeschlagen und da steht eindeutig das es Ysera ist. Wer nochmal nachlesen will: es steht in Buch drei auf seite 275 (dino Verlag, 3. Auflage, August 2006)


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

??? yasera ist doch einer der fünf aspekte oder ?



> Als die Geburt von Cenarius ihre Wellen durch den Smaragdgrünen Traum sandte, interessierte sich Ysera sofort für ihn. Sie leitete ihn in den Traum, lehrte ihn viele seiner Geheimnisse und wurde im Laufe der Zeit seine Ziehmutter, und auf Grund ihres liebevollen Verständnisses hielten sie viele der älteren Völker von Azeroth für Mutter und Sohn.


 http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclop...350.xml?rhtml=y

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/475.xml

das dürfte das sein was dich irregefürt hatt^^



> Weil Ysera die Träumerin sich als Ziehmutter um Cenarius kümmerte, hält man sie oft fälschlicherweise für die Mutter des Halbgottes. Logischerweise entstanden daraus auch Gerüchte über eine romantische Beziehung zwischen ihr und Malorne. Diese Gerüchte entbehren aber jeglicher Grundlage, Ysera empfindet nur eine tiefe Zuneigung und Respekt für den Halbgott. Er war einer der mächtigsten Helden der Natur und ein häufiger Gast im Smaragdgrünen Traum.



und noch ein titat aus dem text von elenue



> Jenseits der Göttlichkeit: Frau und Mutter
> 
> Elune wurde niemals in körperlicher Form auf Azeroth gesehen. Sie ist ebenso sehr eine Sammlung von Idealen wie eine eigene Persönlichkeit. Als mächtige und geistige Göttin ist sie im Grunde ein körperloses Wesen. Trotzdem wird sie oft als bezaubernd schöne Nachtelfe dargestellt, mit einem einfachen Platinreif und umgeben von einem silbernen Leuchten. Künstler bilden sie auch fast immer mit langem weißem Haar, alabasterfarbener Haut und Augen aus reinstem Mondlicht ab.
> 
> ...



http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/392.xml


----------



## Dalmus (17. Dezember 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> edit: also ich hab grad noch mal krieg der Ahnen aufgeschlagen und da steht eindeutig das es Ysera ist. Wer nochmal nachlesen will: es steht in Buch drei auf seite 275 (dino Verlag, 3. Auflage, August 2006)



Aus wowwiki:


> Elune birthed Cenarius, but gave him up to Malorne because Cenarius was more a creature of the mortal world and could not be with her. Malorne, who had relations with both Elune and Ysera, knew that he could not properly care for his son, but Ysera's love was so great for Malorne that she took Cenarius as her own. Hence being his mother (or adoptive mother).


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (17. Dezember 2008)

Und ich hatte doch recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber echt sehr verwirrend mit Ysera.


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

soll ich jetzt ne farge stellen ?

ich mach einfach ma ^^

Wer befreite illidan aus seinem gefängnis und tötete dabei alle seine wachen?


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (17. Dezember 2008)

Tyrande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mir aber grade keine Frage einfällt , kann jemand anders 'ne frage stellen.


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

jap eben noch ma wer folterte  ner`zul bis er zustimmte der lichking zu werden


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (17. Dezember 2008)

Kil'jaeden ?


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

jap 

haste jetzt noch ne idde für ne frage oder soll ich weiter fragen schreiben die immer schwächer werden ^^


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin immer noch ideenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

ok ^^

wer brante illidan die augenheraus und überzog seinen körper mit den grünen tätowirungen  die in mit zusätzlicher akaner magie versorgen?


----------



## jippsi (17. Dezember 2008)

sargeras??


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

richtig nächste frage^^


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (17. Dezember 2008)

Sargeras ist richtig.

Edit: Zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jippsi (17. Dezember 2008)

von wem stammt die ursprünglich Architektur der Nekropolen der Geißel?

uhh... 200. seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (17. Dezember 2008)

von den nerubern oder?


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

von den nerubern (diese risigen spinen vicher was weis ich wie die hesien)

und gebaut wurden sie glaube ich endweder in ahn`kahet oder in  azjol-nerub (zumindest naxx)^^


----------



## jippsi (17. Dezember 2008)

neruber is richtig...

Lo1 is dran


----------



## Lo1 (17. Dezember 2008)

also meine frage :

Wer hat vor der Pforte des Zorns die Horde und die Allianz bombadiert?


edit : (video in der drachenöde nach einer q reihe)


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

die königliche apothekervereinigung (randgrupe der verlassenen)^^


----------



## jippsi (17. Dezember 2008)

großapotheker putress / Die apotherkervereinigung

edit: ach damn da war einer schneller


----------



## Lo1 (17. Dezember 2008)

richtig!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schicksalslord is dran


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

na toll was ganz neues ich bin dran ^^

mhhhh ma was leichtes 

von welcher patai hat sich die agentumdämerung abgespalten


----------



## jippsi (17. Dezember 2008)

hmm... von der silbernen hand?


----------



## Lo1 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß nur das die sich mit irgendeinem kreuzzug verbunden haben^^


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

beides falsch


----------



## Davidor (17. Dezember 2008)

von den Scharlachroten? *hoff*


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2008)

glaube davidor liegt richtig


----------



## Davidor (17. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> glaube davidor liegt richtig



Glaube ist gut ^^ Ich mach einfach mal weiter.

Tirion Fordring ist in Nordend auch im heulenden Fjord anzutreffen. In welcher Verkleidung steckt er?


----------



## Lo1 (17. Dezember 2008)

In der Boreanischen Tundra, bei den Murlocs. Ich glaube er heißt König Mrglmrgl

edit: Ne war falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (17. Dezember 2008)

Neue Frage ?


----------



## schicksalslord (17. Dezember 2008)

ich klaube in der fergleidung eines typen der sich der hüpsche tarry oder so nent und die schalachroten war richtig


----------



## Davidor (17. Dezember 2008)

Nein,alles falsch. Ihr enttarnt ihn während einer Quest. Und sry an alle Hordler,nicht mitgedacht,ihr könnts eig garnet wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (17. Dezember 2008)

Weiß nur dass er beim Orden der silbernen Hand ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bringt uns aber auch nicht weiter.
Es lebe das posten von sinnlosen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei welcher Quest?

edit : erster auf seite 201


----------



## Shune (17. Dezember 2008)

und we stellt jetzt die nächste frage?


----------



## Lo1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Das war eine Frage zu der Frage


----------



## Davidor (17. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre ja zu einfach,nene,das müsst ihr schon selbst herausfinden. Geht immernoch um die gleiche Frage^^


----------



## wizady (17. Dezember 2008)

er hat sich als normaler kreuzzügler verkleidet, steht an dem zelt neben seinem vertreter.


----------



## Racios (17. Dezember 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Das wäre ja zu einfach,nene,das müsst ihr schon selbst herausfinden. Geht immernoch um die gleiche Frage^^



Er verkleidete sich als ein Kleriker des Argentumkreuzzugs


----------



## Davidor (17. Dezember 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Er verkleidete sich als ein Kleriker des Argentumkreuzzugs



Genau,das ist richtig,nächste Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATec90 (17. Dezember 2008)

Verkleidet als Fordring Ashbringer glaube ich


----------



## Senkor (17. Dezember 2008)

ähm racios, du bist dran


----------



## Parkourinator (17. Dezember 2008)

solang hab ich noch einen.

durch wen fing es an das prinz kael'thas sich von den menschen abwandte und sich schliesslich illidan und lady vashj anschloss?


----------



## jolk (17. Dezember 2008)

Hieß der nciht Garrosh? dieser ritter da mmh         (falls richtig ich habe keine Frage)


----------



## Sin'dorei (17. Dezember 2008)

naja...genau genommen die Geißel, die den Sonnenbrunnen zerstört hat?!


----------



## Dreet (17. Dezember 2008)

vll durch Atrhas?


----------



## Naho (17. Dezember 2008)

Nein das war der eine Hauptmann der allianz der Kael und seine gefolgsleute gefangen genommen hatte, dann wurden diese von vashji befreit und flohen mit ihrer hilfe nach outland um illidan zu helfen =)

weiß aber net genau wie der typ heißt


----------



## Menarun (17. Dezember 2008)

Garithos heisst der typ wenn ich mich noch recht errinnern kann


----------



## Arcanem (17. Dezember 2008)

Parkourinator schrieb:


> solang hab ich noch einen.
> 
> durch wen fing es an das prinz kael'thas sich von den menschen abwandte und sich schliesslich illidan und lady vashj anschloss?



Lord Garithos, er ist mit den menschen abgezogen und hat die blutelfen alleine gegen die geißel kämpfen lassen, später wird er von sylvanas getötet, als er unter dem zauber detherocs, glaub ich, stand^^



Naho schrieb:


> Nein das war der eine Hauptmann der allianz der Kael und seine gefolgsleute gefangen genommen hatte, dann wurden diese von vashji befreit und flohen mit ihrer hilfe nach outland um illidan zu helfen =)



gefangen genommen? ... hmm, dann aber wohl nur, WEIL er sicht mit vashj verbündet hat...

jetzt kommts wieder ^^


----------



## Arcanem (18. Dezember 2008)

ich stell mal eine frage, jetzt, da ich wc3 endlich komplett durch hab
(und hoffe es gab sie nicht schon ...)

wer bedroht den lich könig und zwingt arthas dadurch nach northrend zurückzukehren und vereinigt ihn (dadurch) mit dem lich könig?


----------



## Parkourinator (18. Dezember 2008)

Arcanem schrieb:


> wer bedroht den lich könig und zwingt arthas dadurch nach northrend zurückzukehren und vereinigt ihn (dadurch) mit dem lich könig?




illidan und lady vashj durch den einatz des auge von sargeras auf den verheerten inselns

die frage war schonmal

hab im moment keine im kopf. jedenfalls keien schwere. bitte einer posen sobald er eine hat...


----------



## diablo1988 (18. Dezember 2008)

Wens keinen was ausmacht mach ich mal eine^^
Wer trägt seit geburt ein teil von Sargeras^^


----------



## GerriG (18. Dezember 2008)

Medivh ^^

Wer ist der Vater von Medivh?


----------



## Drydema (18. Dezember 2008)

Nielas Aran

Wenns noch nicht gabt

Wie hieß der titan der die zwerge und troggs erschaffen hat


----------



## Artherk (18. Dezember 2008)

Also im ersten moment würd ich sagen er heißt dumme sau da er uns mit diesen nervigen 2 rassen bestraft hat.. aber heißt er zufällig trivia?


----------



## Drydema (18. Dezember 2008)

ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (18. Dezember 2008)

Khaz Goroth???


----------



## Drydema (18. Dezember 2008)

richtig its your turn


----------



## Artherk (18. Dezember 2008)

Warum wurde illidan nach outland verbannt?


----------



## Toyuki (18. Dezember 2008)

Artherk schrieb:


> Warum wurde illidan nach outland verbannt?



er wurde nicht verbannt er ist vor Archimonde geflüchtet


----------



## Artherk (18. Dezember 2008)

Gut dann sagen wirs eben anders hab mich da grad etwas vertan ... warum wurde illidan nach dem Krieg von malfurion eingesperrt so besser?


----------



## MagicDarrok (18. Dezember 2008)

Öhm weil Malfurion der Meinung war das Illidan durch den Pakt mit ich glaube Kil'Jaeden (der als ihm das Augenlicht genommen wurde aber dafür die Fähigkeit Magie zu sehen gegeben wurde) die Nacktelfen verraten hat?


----------



## Artherk (18. Dezember 2008)

hmm teils richtig aber warum genau was hat er angestellt?^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (18. Dezember 2008)

Er war der Meinung das er allein der einzige wäre der seine geliebte Tyrande vor den Dämonen retten kann und hat desshalb (welch Logik) mit dem Oberdämon paktiert.
Außerdem hat er irgendwann (grad kA wann) noch en paar Vials aus dem Well of Eternity geklaut

So, kurz ein wenig gecheatet ^^
"When Archimonde's Burning Legion first invaded Azeroth, Malfurion and Illidan worked to stop him, but Illidan's jealousy over Tyrande eventually led him to betray his brother. Malfurion planned to destroy the Well of Eternity, the fount of arcane magic on Azeroth. Illidan spirited away a couple vials of the well's water before its destruction so he could still have some power after the Burning Legion took over. Illidan used the vials to create a new Well of Eternity, but was caught by his brother and sentenced to be forever imprisoned beneath the earth."


----------



## Artherk (18. Dezember 2008)

right du bist dran


----------



## MagicDarrok (18. Dezember 2008)

Welcher Schamane gab den Auftrag die Dämonenseele zu benutzen um Alextraza zu versklaven (is leicht aber ich bin heut morgen so unkreativ)


----------



## wizady (18. Dezember 2008)

Den Befehl gab Doomhammer an den Schamanen Zuluhed der ihn dann an noch jemanden weiter gab


----------



## MagicDarrok (18. Dezember 2008)

Aye, Zuluhed war gemeint


----------



## wizady (18. Dezember 2008)

warum wurde van cleef aus stormwind verstoßen?


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

weil er einen verat geplant hat / an einem beteiligt war?


----------



## Liwanu (18. Dezember 2008)

Van Cleef ist doch so eine Art "Ingi" gewesen, der mit Stormwind aufgebaut hat und ist begabt dafür, feindliche Maschinen/stellungen auszuschalten. Er hat glaube ich den Banditen in Stormwind geholfen, damit die es einfacher hatten Reisende zu überfallen. Als es die Wachen mitbekommen haben, ist er mit den Banditen geflüchtet - so wurde dann glaub die Defias Bruderschaft gegründet.

Also wurde der doch nicht verbannt oder?


----------



## Livethief (18. Dezember 2008)

van cleef ist nicht aus sw verstoßen wurden.. er hat wegen schlechter bezahlung zusammen mit seinen gefährten da eine art bergbau gilde gegründet und sich von der normalen bürgerschaft losgesagt.. durch schmuggel und infiltration versucht er doch dann irgentwie sw zu korumpieren????

ka ^^


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub Livanu hat recht.


----------



## wizady (18. Dezember 2008)

jup hat er, verstoßen war etwas schlecht ausgedrückt


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

dann hat wohl livethief recht... mach ne neue frage


----------



## Lo1 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, Livethief ist nicht mehr da^^


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

da  lifethif nicht ist hatt wer was gdagegen wenn ich frage?

was hörte arthas wärend er zum frozenthron hinauf stig


----------



## Davidor (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> da  lifethif nicht ist hatt wer was gdagegen wenn ich frage?
> 
> was hörte arthas wärend er zum frozenthron hinauf stig



Der Lichkönig sprach mit ihm


----------



## Barimäus (18. Dezember 2008)

Stimmen aus der Vergangenheit.

Unter anderen, die von seinem alten "Kumpel" Bronzebeart :" du hast die Söldner verraten, die für dich gekämpft haben"...so in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm...ich sehes grad nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....der Lichkönig redet auch mit ihm ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

stimmt beides^^ also wer will die nächste frage stellen^^


----------



## Barimäus (18. Dezember 2008)

ich lasse Davidor mal den Vortritt...er war ja immerhin schneller   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. Dezember 2008)

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir fällt jetzt aber nichts wirklich ein^^

Geht man von den aktuellen Skilltrees aus,wie müsste Jaina Proudmoore in WC3 geskillt gewesen sein?


----------



## Erathil (18. Dezember 2008)

ice?


----------



## Davidor (18. Dezember 2008)

Erathil schrieb:


> ice?



Ja,mir fiel halt nichts ein.Jetzt sag noch warum und du bist dran^^


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

frost

edit ach damn jmd war schneller


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

frost weil sie blizzard und wasserelemtar beschwören hatte


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

dann schreib ich hier mal ein richtig schweres rätsel rein^^

was war die erste vision die khadgar hatte als er assistent von Medivh wurde?


----------



## Erathil (18. Dezember 2008)

die macht glaub frostschaden, aber bin mir nich sicher. mir fällt grad eh keine frage ein. jippsi mach du ma


----------



## Schnappigatoah (18. Dezember 2008)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> dann schreib ich hier mal ein richtig schweres rätsel rein^^
> 
> was war die erste vision die khadgar hatte als er assistent von Medivh wurde?



Dass man in Medivhs Alchemie Labor Drogen zusammen panschen kann?


----------



## Keksemacher (18. Dezember 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


frost


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

Schnappigatoah schrieb:


> Dass man in Medivhs Alchemie Labor Drogen zusammen panschen kann?




1. falsche antwort 
2. dumme antwort

ich frag nochmal...

was war die erste vision die khadgar hatte als er Assistent von medivh wurde?


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

er hat doch medivh aus der zukunft gesehen... und zwar als er gerade Karazahn betreten will

btw.: es wäre vorteilhaft wenn nur der eine frage stellt der wirklich dran ist... weil das sonst zu große verwirrung hervorruft...


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> er hat doch medivh aus der zukunft gesehen... und zwar als er gerade Karazahn betreten will




da war er aber noch nicht assistent

versuchs nochmal^^ 

ich geb nen tipp "Blutroter himmel"


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

er sah sich selbst in der zukunft wie er eine arme gegen die orks in den kampf fürte und der himmel war blut rot ((der himmel war rot weil es die heimat welt der orks war)


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

dann wars das brennende Stormwind

stimmt das wars... die schlacht in den outlands


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> er sah sich selbst in der zukunft wie er eine arme gegen die orks in den kampf fürte und der himmel war blut rot



RICHTIG und sry jippsi falsch^^


Schicksalslord du bist dran


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

an welchem ort wurde die lägendäre klinge aschenbringer verdorben und wodurch und wer trägt das schwert nun


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

jetzt trägt es tirion fordring und verdorben wurde es in... naxx??


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

träger stimmt ort ist falsch wodurch fehlt komplett^^


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

hmm... was gibs denn da noch...

strat?
sholo?
chappel of light?
rotes kloster?


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

1 stimmt und wodurch


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> an welchem ort wurde die lägendäre klinge aschenbringer verdorben und wodurch und wer trägt das schwert nun




ähm der kristall verdorben in den outlands von nem orc hexenmeister... dann hatt alexandors mograine den Kristall gefunden den Kristall geheilt ( zu sehen in hdz1) und Aschenbringer drausgeschmiedet. viel später wurde morgaine faribanks und sein sohn renault in ne falle gelockt ( in den ruinen von stratholme). und renault hatt sienen vater verraten und ihn am schluss damit erstochen wodurch sie verdorben wurde. doch durch die verderbnis konnte renault die klinge nicht behalten obwohl er genau das wollte. dann wurde Alexandros mograine wiederbelebt und hatt mit dem verderbeten Aschenbringer in Naxxramas zu 60er zeiten gestanden als er gekillt wurde hatt sein 2. Sohn Darion mograine die klinge erhalten und hatt auch für die geißel gekämpft. Dann durch das todesritter end event isses in tirion fordrins hände gekommen und sie wurde wieder heilig .... ende

achja der kristall des Aschenbringers is in wqirklichkeit ein Herzkristall von nem naaru. wie a´dal.

das weis ich alles weil ich der absolute fan vom Scharlachroten Kreuzzug und Alexandros Mograine der Aschenbringer mein Idol ist


----------



## Ragmo (18. Dezember 2008)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> dann schreib ich hier mal ein richtig schweres rätsel rein^^
> 
> was war die erste vision die khadgar hatte als er assistent von Medivh wurde?


ich glaub er hat Soldaten der Allianz in der Scherbenwelt gesehn ( "und plötzlich öffnete sich die Decke über ihm zu einem leuchtenden Himmel in der Farbe frischen Blutes") nachdem sie eine Schlacht geschlagen hatten. Desweiteren sah er sich selbst (sehr gealtert) und wie eine neue Welle von "grünen Monstern" vorrückt.
Hoffe das keine vorher kam^^
verdammt... mal nachm Abendbrot seite akualisieren bevor ich was schreibt-.-


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

und wo hat er seinen Vater erstochen???


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

das mit den outlands hatte ich garnicht wissen wollen (wust ich selber net) ich wollte nur ort tat und träger wissen da du alles beantwortet hast bist du dran^^

und für das reverat gibts applaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> und wo hat er seinen Vater erstochen???




Ruinen von stratholme wo sonst
so da schicksalslord gesagt hatte ich wär dran mach ich das mal.
ähmmmm


Welche Geister standen (dem buch nach ) thrall als shamanen zur verfügung?


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

also wäre strat im grunde doch richtig gewesen...

egal mach du


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

hast ja recht jippsi aber wer wusstest du  nicht.... und hier nochmal meine frage


Welche Geister standen (dem buch nach ) thrall als shamanen zur verfügung?


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

feur,erde,wind,waser und leben(oder natur woie man es nenen will)


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> feur,erde,wind,waser und leben(oder natur woie man es nenen will)



4 richtig 1 falsch


leben ist fast richtig... es fängt aber mit einem "W" an


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> jetzt trägt es tirion fordring und verdorben wurde es in... naxx??



*hust hust*

egal

es waren die erdgeister oder?? auf jeden fall net feuer


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

ja ist wildnis hab gerade nach gelesen^^

also feuer,erde,wasser,luft und wildnis


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> *hust hust*
> 
> egal
> 
> es waren die erdgeister oder?? auf jeden fall net feuer




was heißt hier hust hust.... falsch tirion hatt es nciht verdorben sondern geheilt. naxx war auch falsch


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

na gut... it's your turn

aber es ging um den derzeitigen träger un das is fordring


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> ja ist wildnis hab gerade nach gelesen^^





RICHTIG du bist^^


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

von wem erhilt trall seiner rüstung und weshalb war thrall so wütend das er dei burg in der blackmoor lebete und in der thrall gefangen gehalten wurde komplett dem erdboden gleich machte


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> von wem erhilt trall seiner rüstung




zu einfach...

Orgrimm doomhammer .... zu damaligen zeiten der Kriegshäuptling bis er starb


----------



## Naho (18. Dezember 2008)

Von seinem Vater?


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

und da fehlt ein teil der antwort^^


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

orgrimm doomhammer und er war sauer weil er sich nicht an den menschen rächen wollte


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

rache an den menschen war es nicht aber es war rache aber für wehn und aus welchem grund


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> und da fehlt ein teil der antwort^^




was soll das heißen? hab das buch gestern zum 6. mal gelesen was soll cih vergessen haben?

achso.... weil blackmoore taretha( seine menschenfreundin)m den kopf abgehackt hatt.. und weil orgrimm doomhammer von nem doofen menschen von hinten gekillt wurde^^


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> von wem erhilt trall seiner rüstung und weshalb war thrall so wütend das er dei burg in der blackmoor lebete und in der thrall gefangen gehalten wurde komplett dem erdboden gleich machte




da ^^


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

rache an dem der ihn gefangen gehalten hat (ka mehr wie der hieß)... weil er sich nich auf dem seine stufe stellen wollte?

ne das is schwachsinn

hmm frage falsch gelesen >.<


----------



## Rekor (18. Dezember 2008)

Von Ogrim Doomhammer die Rüstung und er wollte die Burg eig nicht zerstören, aber weil der General Blackmoore, Taretha exekutiert hat und ihren Kopf vor Thrall geworfen hat, hat er die Burg zerstört.


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

> von wem erhilt trall seiner rüstung und weshalb war thrall so wütend das er dei burg in der blackmoor lebete und in der thrall gefangen gehalten wurde komplett dem erdboden gleich machte



da^^


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

helcrems sohn hatt recht


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> was soll das heißen? hab das buch gestern zum 6. mal gelesen was soll cih vergessen haben?
> 
> achso.... weil blackmoore taretha( seine menschenfreundin)m den kopf abgehackt hatt.. und weil orgrimm doomhammer von nem doofen menschen von hinten gekillt wurde^^




^
|
|

so und nicht anders wars

ich war aber shcneller als rekor^^ aber nagut rekor mach du ne frage

GO Rekor bring meineGehinrzellen zum dampfen^^


is der noch da?


naja egal.... warum wurde illidan nach dem krieg aus dem elfengebiet verbannt?


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

sory mein internet war kurz weg und ich hatte nur rankors beitrag gesehn wer ahnt schon das hier osviel in ein paar minuten kommt (deshalb sind auch zwei meiner posts gliech)^^


----------



## Rekor (18. Dezember 2008)

Ok, wo ist laut Questtext der höchste Punkt des Landes (Durotar)?


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

die schlucht mit den donnerechsen??

donnergrat


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

offen gesagt keine ahnung ....donerechensn hügel oder so^^


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

Rekor schrieb:


> Ok, wo ist laut Questtext der höchste Punkt des Landes (Durotar)?





is das nicht der berg im brachland? keine ahnung wie der heißt ... aschengipfel oder iwie so


----------



## Rekor (18. Dezember 2008)

Eine Schlucht ist doch tief net hoch oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> die schlucht mit den donnerechsen??
> 
> donnergrat




eine schlucht ( loch im boden) is ja wohl ned der höchste punkt^^


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

ähh klingenhauer hügel

moltenkor ist der höchste punkt

/ironie off


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

der berg wo man als shamane den erdelementar suchen muss? bist du dir sicher das er in durotar ist und nicht dieser rote aschengipfel im brachland


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> ähh klingenhauer hügel
> 
> 
> *hust*blöde frage XD*hust*




das isn flaches doorf knapp überm meeresspiegel^^


ich glaub das weis keiner rekor... mach ne andere^^


----------



## Rekor (18. Dezember 2008)

@schicksalslord
Der Hügel ist in Brachland.


Ps: Die Frage ist zwar doof aber ist schwierig ^^



Edit: Hellscream Sohns, fast richtig


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

stimmt xD 

aber es gibt doch sonen berg auf den man für den schamanen q muss... iwo an der grenze zum brachland


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

Rekor schrieb:


> @schicksalslord
> Der Hügel ist in Brachland.
> 
> 
> Ps: Die Frage ist zwar doof aber ist schwierig ^^


+


NA ALSO wie ich gesagt hab Brachland... ergo der Aschengipfel( oder so ähnlich... der is so blutrot vom nebel umgeben)... kenne die quest noch


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

Rekor schrieb:


> @schicksalslord
> Der Hügel ist in Brachland.
> 
> 
> ...


 war eher als witz gemeint das mit der blöden frage^^


----------



## jolk (18. Dezember 2008)

habe gerade bei buffed in der questdatenbank nach dem 10schami feuertotemq gesucht..bin ich blind oder warum finde ich dne nicht? (vermute dass der q wo das Feuerlementar ist der höchste Punkt ist)


----------



## Rekor (18. Dezember 2008)

Nein der Gipfel ist bei Durotar
Zitat:
Ihr seid mächtig genug, das Totem des Feuers zu tragen, doch bedeutet das nicht, dass Ihr bereit seid.

Am Südstromfluss in Durotar, vor dem großen Meer, liegt ein verborgener Pfad zu einem der höchsten Gipfel des Landes. Sucht einen Weg nach oben. Dann werdet Ihr einen unserer heiligen Schreine finden, den Telf Joolam bewacht... den Schrein der schlafenden Flamme.

Bringt ihm diese Fackel... sie zeigt, dass Ihr versucht, das Feuer zu bändigen. Bringt sie mir zurück, wenn Ihr sie an der Kohlenpfanne des Schreins entzündet habt, und ich sorge dafür, dass Ihr das Totem des Feuers bekommt.


----------



## jolk (18. Dezember 2008)

ja wusst ichs doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannste den eben über Buffed verlinken? xD   edit: habs schon


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

den meint ich...


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

Rekor schrieb:


> Nein der Gipfel ist bei Durotar
> Zitat:
> Ihr seid mächtig genug, das Totem des Feuers zu tragen, doch bedeutet das nicht, dass Ihr bereit seid.
> 
> ...





ach crap.... stell ne andere frage^^


mit aschengipfel hab ich den berg in brachland gemeit wo man als dudu  für die bärenquest hinmusste der nach questttext der höchste im brachland ist^^


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

ich mach einfach mal ja?

mit welchen Völkern verbündeten sich die nachtelfen im ersten krieg?


----------



## schicksalslord (18. Dezember 2008)

menschen und orks?

fsl ja soll wre anderes die farge stellen bin nähmlich ma weg^^


----------



## jolk (18. Dezember 2008)

Geisterfels vllt?


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> menschen und orks?





falsch.... das war im 2.

im 1. warens ... tauren furbolgs und zwerge


 da ich 100% weis das das richtig ist stell cih gleich ne frage..


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

nee... da waren zwar  2 menschen (also eig nur einer und ein drache) und ein orc aber die mein ich nicht


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> falsch.... das war im 2.
> 
> im 1. warens ... tauren furbolgs und zwerge



fast zwege stimmt nicht ganz


----------



## xDeadherox (18. Dezember 2008)

Waren des nicht die Krallen Druiden?


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

also... wie hieß die majorin im lager als thrall das erste mal festgenommen wurde?

und wieso wurde illidan nach dem 1. krieg verbannt?


DAM


jaja... zwerge = irdenen

gogo fragen beantworten


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

ok das lass ich gelten hellscream


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

er wurde verbannt weil er mit hilfe von phiolen mit wasser  des weltenbrunnens den Baum der ewigkeit verseucht hat


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> er wurde verbannt weil er mit hilfe von phiolen mit wasser  des weltenbrunnens den Baum der ewigkeit verseucht hat




jo aber was hatt er dann gemacht. der zweite grund


und das wasser in den phiolen war wasser aus der quelle der ewigkeit und wurde in den weltbrunen geschüttet am weltbaum^^



genau andersrum


----------



## Black Sting (18. Dezember 2008)

@ hellscreams sohn '
war das nich major remka ???


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

egal du weiß was ich meine ^^

er hat sich zur wehr gesetzt als malfurion und die anderen ihn aufhalten wollten


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (18. Dezember 2008)

keiner mehr? dann löse ich auf und gehe ins bett^^


1. lorin remka

2. er hatt phiolen mit wasser der ewigkeit in den weltbrunen geschüttet und als er dann erwischt wurde 1 nachtelf und 1 hochelf gekillt... da hatt ihn sein bruder malfurion verbannt

ok jippsi das lass ich auch gelten^^


naja ich geh etz dann mal penne  cu und gute nacht


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

dann schließ ich mal an... 

wer hat den weltenbaum gepflanzt??

wenn ihr zu lange braucht bin ich auch weg


----------



## Black Sting (18. Dezember 2008)

war das net alexstraza die mutter der rotdrachen??


----------



## xDeadherox (18. Dezember 2008)

Die Titanen?


----------



## jippsi (18. Dezember 2008)

alexstraza stimmt

auch wenn sie nicht die mutter der großdrachen is... sie ist nur der aspekt des lebens und königin der drachen


----------



## Black Sting (18. Dezember 2008)

mein ich doch xD
wie heißt azasharas vertrauter und höchster hochgeboroner der später zum ersten satyrn wurdee???


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (18. Dezember 2008)

Nozdormu der Zeitlose; Alexstrasza die Lebensbinderin; Ysera die Träumerin

Edit : zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (18. Dezember 2008)

Lord Xavius


----------



## Black Sting (18. Dezember 2008)

lord xavius is riiiiiichtig^^

Edit. kommt noch ne neue frage ???


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (18. Dezember 2008)

Black schrieb:


> lord xavius is riiiiiichtig^^
> 
> Edit. kommt noch ne neue frage ???



schätze nicht. ^^


----------



## Black Sting (18. Dezember 2008)

mach du eine^^


----------



## schicksalslord (19. Dezember 2008)

mache ich ma^^

welche prüfung musrte thrall ablegen befor er von den elementen getestet wurde


----------



## Deathgnom (19. Dezember 2008)

musste der nicht eine zeitlang fassten oder
Vote for Sticky


----------



## schicksalslord (19. Dezember 2008)

ne das ist leider falsch^^


----------



## jolk (22. Dezember 2008)

mmh wie wärs mit nem tipp?


----------



## MagicDarrok (23. Dezember 2008)

Er musste zeigen das er demütig sein kann und trotzdem den Geist eines Orcs hat (also erst seinen Leuten helfen aber sich net schikanieren lassen)
Außerdem musste er einen kompletten Tag Schweigsam durchs gebierge wandern


----------



## dragon1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Verdammt gerade gestern das buch hergeborgt


----------



## DerBuuhmann (25. Dezember 2008)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> keiner mehr? dann löse ich auf und gehe ins bett^^
> 
> 
> 1. lorin remka
> ...




Bitte nur Fragen stellen bei denen man die Antwort korrekt kennt. Zu 2. das Teil heißt Brunnen der Ewigkeit und es wurde KEIN Hochelf gekillt da es die da  noch gar nicht gab.


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

los los weiter warte die ganzezeit auf neue fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (26. Dezember 2008)

wer isn dran? ^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

ka^^


----------



## Reschmet (26. Dezember 2008)

Wenn keiner will mach ich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nach der Zerstörung Alteracs und der Befreiung Azeroths kehrte endlich Frieden in den nördlichen Landen ein. Doch in den Reihen der Allianz begann sich Unruhe auszubreiten. Die Horde stellte keine Bedrohung mehr da und die Anführer der menschlichen Nationen begannen die Nützlichkeit und den Wert der Allianz in Frage zu stellen. Zu allem Überfluss wollte auch noch jede Nation ein Stück des besiegten Königreiches von Alterac unter ihrer Herrschaft sehen, was zusätzlich für Unmut unter den Mitgliedern der ehemals so eng zusammen stehenden Allianz sorgte.
Während die Allianz sich in den Haaren lag, entschloss sich Deathwing Mehr Infos zu Deathwing findest du in unserem WoW Lexikon ! , der heimtückische schwarze Drache, sich keiner der Fraktionen anzuschließen. Stattdessen war sein einziges Ziel, das Land mit Tod und Verwüstung zu überziehen. Sein Traum war es, jegliches Leben auf Azeroth auszulöschen, mit Ausnahme seines eigenen und einigen wenigen Auserwählten, um danach über die Welt herrschen zu können. Und so tötete er Menschen, Orks und Elfen mit dem gleichen Hass - glühender Hass, nur noch übertroffen von der Grausamkeit, die er anderen Drachen, die nicht von seiner Art waren, entgegen brachte.

Der listige und mächtige Drache heckte einen Plan aus, um sich seinen Traum von einer Welt zu verwirklichen, in der nichts mehr am Leben war. Um seine Ziele zu erreichen, nahm er die Gestalt des tapferen menschlichen Edelmannes Lord Prestor an. Durch Hexerei und Zauberkunst gelang es ihm, die Anführer der Allianz davon zu überzeugen, ihn zum König zu machen. In dieser Position wäre es dem Hüter des Chaos möglich gewesen, alle Völker in den totalen Krieg zu treiben und unvorstellbare Verwüstungen anzurichten.


Welcher Drache des roten Schwarms half den Magiern der Kirin Tor dabei Deathwings Tarnung zu durchschauen?


Gruß Reschmet

(ich geb mal keine Quelle an damit man nciht nachschauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

oje... da hab ich selbst keine ahnung cO


----------



## Xor-Nefarian (26. Dezember 2008)

Das war Alexstrasza höchstpersönlich... Die Königin des roten Drachenschwarms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S4SchA (26. Dezember 2008)

ich meine es war Krasus, die menschliche Form des roten Drachen Korialstrasz


----------



## BxxKiller (26. Dezember 2008)

Müsste eig. Korialstrasz gewesen sein


----------



## Reschmet (26. Dezember 2008)

> ich meine es war Krasus, die menschliche Form des roten Drachen Korialstrasz


Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nächste frage bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

oje jez fängts wieder an -.- keiner antwortet mehr -.-


----------



## Naho (26. Dezember 2008)

Darf ich mal da ja sonst keiner antwortet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Durch wessen Hilfe konnte sich Kael'thas aus der Gefangenschaft der Menschen befreien?


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

Lady Vashy (oder wie sie heißt) also die Naga Königin hat ihn Befreit


----------



## Naho (26. Dezember 2008)

it's your turn =)


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok: eine leichte frage die (glaube ich) jeder weiß:

Wieso wollte Arthas Mal' Ganis töten? und wieso nahm er die Klinge: Frostmourne?


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> Wieso wollte Arthas Mal' Ganis töten?  Hab länger kein Wc3 gespielt aber glaube, um die Geisel versuchen zu zerstören, also die anführer zu töten
> 
> und wieso nahm er die Klinge: Frostmourne?  Machtgier.



Wahrscheinlich falsch.... =(


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich falsch.... =(




wtf was kopierste da?


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> wtf was kopierste da?



wieso kopiert?

hab im zitat die fragen beantwortet...


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

löl aso ja hast dir selbst beantwortet: FALSCH sry^^


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> löl aso ja hast dir selbst beantwortet: FALSCH sry^^



Schade, dabei hätte ich ne tolle Frage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (26. Dezember 2008)

Also Arthas wollte Mal'Ganis töten für alles was er seinem volk angetan hat.Seuche verbreiten mit Kel'thuzad,Stratholme etc. 
Frostmourne hat er genommen weil er es brauchte um sein volk zu "retten".Eigentlich hat er es jedoch genommen weil es der wille des lichkönigs war...aus dem grund ist er eigentlich überhaupt nach northrend gereist,wusste es jedoch selber nicht.womit eigentlich auch der wunsch nach mal'ganis tod durch ner'zhul hervorgerufen ist...naja nimm die antwort von den beiden die du willst sind eigentlich beide richtig^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

> Also Arthas wollte Mal'Ganis töten für alles was er seinem volk angetan hat.Seuche verbreiten mit Kel'thuzad,Stratholme etc.
> Frostmourne hat er genommen weil er es brauchte um sein volk zu "retten".Eigentlich hat er es jedoch genommen weil es der wille des lichkönigs war...aus dem grund ist er eigentlich überhaupt nach northrend gereist,wusste es jedoch selber nicht.womit eigentlich auch der wunsch nach mal'ganis tod durch ner'zhul hervorgerufen ist...naja nimm die antwort von den beiden die du willst sind eigentlich beide richtig^^




so wie du sagtest:

beides 100% richtig^^  du bist dran^^


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Yora, It's your Turn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht richtig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

Yoranox?


----------



## Reschmet (26. Dezember 2008)

Er tötete den Schreckenslord um Rache für Stratholme zu üben und die Runenklinge nahm er, weil Muradin Bronzebart ihm sagte, dass dies ein legendäres sShwert sei mit besonderer Macht ...blabla... König wollte das er nach Hause kam... blabla... verriet die Söldner, welche mit ihm die Schiffe zerstört hatten damit sie nach Lorderon zurückkehren konnten.... blabla... wurden von der Geißel in die Enge getrieben... blabla... trennten sich vom Lager um die Klinge zu suchen..blabla... fanden sie und Arthas nahm sie entgegen von Rache, und der leisen Stimme in seinem Kopf getrieben mit den Worten: "ich würde alles geben um Mal`Ganis zu töten...blabla..." entgegen. Die klinge sprengte ihr Eisgefängnis und ein Splitter tötete Muradin. 
Arthas kehrte alleine zum Stützpunkt zurück und zusammen mit der Runenklinge und seinen Soldaten zerstörten sie das Lager der Untoten und töteten Mal`Ganis auf Befehl Frostmournes...blabla...

So war es jedenfalls in der WC3 Kampange.

Mist zu spät^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r, er meldet sich net alos mach du deine "Perfekte" Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

> und ein Splitter tötete Muradin.



miieeeeep*

falsch!! ein Splitter traf ihn doch macht ihn nur bewusstlos...
falls du nochnie in Sturmgipfel gequestest hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: sry für doppelpost^^


----------



## Mab773 (26. Dezember 2008)

wat is die sogenannte "Hühnertagung"?


----------



## Reschmet (26. Dezember 2008)

habe ich leider nicht^^ 
hab ncoh keine zeit gehabt Wotlk zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> Fr34z0r, er meldet sich net alos mach du deine "Perfekte" Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach ich mal eben meine Pflicht.

Mit wievielen Jahren wurde Arthas Menethil, Kronprinz von Lordaeron zu den Rittern der Silbernen Hand eingezogen?



(einfach, ich find die aber toll)


----------



## Reschmet (26. Dezember 2008)

Die WAS??? 
Hühnertagung noch nie gehört...^^


----------



## Astrad (26. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Mach ich mal eben meine Pflicht.
> 
> Mit wievielen Jahren wurde Arthas Menethil, Kronprinz von Lordaeron zu den Rittern der Silbernen Hand eingezogen?
> 
> ...




Er war 19.


Hühnertagung?Das müsste das sein wenn meine Tanten mit meiner Mutter Kaffee trinken xD.


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> wat is die sogenannte "Hühnertagung"?



Was passiert auf einer "Hühnertagung"?
Zur sog. Hühnertagung treffen jedes Jahr Beamte des niedersächsischen Landeskriminalamtes mit Kollegen angrenzender Bundesländer zusammen und tauschen sich über grenzüberschreitende Serientäter aller Verbrechensbereiche aus. Hühnertagung heißt das Treffen, weil es vor rd. 50 Jahren ins Leben gerufen wurde, um gemeinsam "überörtliche Hühnerdiebe zu ermitteln und ihrer gerechten Strafe zuzuführen".



*kicher*

17 Sek auf Google... *stolz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> Er war 19.



Ach mist, richtig, nun du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (26. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> 17 Sek auf Google... *stolz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


cheater v_v


----------



## Reschmet (26. Dezember 2008)

Lob an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> cheater v_v



Ohne Google hätte ich es nicht gewusst, war aber auch eine Genial Daneben Frage, die weiß man eh nie, aber die Frage war schon toll.... ^^


----------



## Astrad (26. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Ach mist, richtig, nun du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie/Wo lernte der Anführer der Allierten Streitkräfte im Krieg der Ahnen seine zukünftige Frau/Freundin kennen ?

*Gemeint ist der überlebende Anführer,nicht die nulpen vor ihm* xD.


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

ka^^


----------



## Mab773 (26. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Ohne Google hätte ich es nicht gewusst, war aber auch eine Genial Daneben Frage, die weiß man eh nie, aber die Frage war schon toll.... ^^


hab ich letztens irgendwo im radio gehört, die frage^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

wieso passiert nix mehr?


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> Wie/Wo lernte der Anführer der Allierten Streitkräfte im Krieg der Ahnen seine zukünftige Frau/Freundin kennen ?
> 
> *Gemeint ist der überlebende Anführer,nicht die nulpen vor ihm* xD.



Keiner kennt die Antwort... ^^


----------



## Astrad (26. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Keiner kennt die Antwort... ^^




Ach Menno^^. Was vernünftiges leichtes fällt mir grad net ein,dann mach mal wer anders weiter^^.


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Dezember 2008)

kk:

also:

Ganz leicht:

Wieso is die Brennende Legion nach Azeroth gegangen?



/edith: gehe jez mal schlafen bye auflösung: Morgen Früh!!


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> kk:
> 
> also:
> 
> ...


wäre gut wenn du sagst welches mal du meinst.also eigentlich sind sie ja nur gekommen um azeroth zuvernichten,da sargeras ja sowieso alles vernichten will.bei der ersten ankunft der legion wurde den nachtelfen jedoch gesagt das sie nur die welt von den unreinen säubern wollten.


----------



## Ren3gaid (27. Dezember 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> wäre gut wenn du sagst welches mal du meinst.also eigentlich sind sie ja nur gekommen um azeroth zuvernichten,da sargeras ja sowieso alles vernichten will.bei der ersten ankunft der legion wurde den nachtelfen jedoch gesagt das sie nur die welt von den unreinen säubern wollten.



Richtig^^
 l
 l
 v



> eigentlich sind sie ja nur gekommen um azeroth zuvernichten



das meinte ich^.^ und du bist dran^^


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

ok dann eine neue frage 
wie heißt neltharion/deathwing bei den orcs sonst noch?


----------



## Falkulus (27. Dezember 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> kk:
> 
> also:
> 
> ...



Weil sie von der Königin Azshara und den arroganten Hochelfen gerufen wurden. Sie wollte eine neue Welt nach ihren Wünschen erschaffen. Das erste Portal entstand somit  in der Stadt Azshara, erzeugt durch Hochelfenmagier, in einer Festung direkt am Quell der Ewigkeit.


----------



## Ren3gaid (27. Dezember 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ok dann eine neue frage
> wie heißt neltharion/deathwing bei den orcs sonst noch?





ähhh...


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

der "Große Schwarze"? So nennt ihn jedenfalls der Warlock mit der Dämonenseele


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> der "Große Schwarze"? So nennt ihn jedenfalls der Warlock mit der Dämonenseele


nein


----------



## Reschmet (27. Dezember 2008)

Gute Frage...

Schwarzer Drache??

*Witz komm raus du bist umzingelt..."geht nicht Tür klemmt"*


----------



## Barbossa94 (27. Dezember 2008)

Neltharion der Erdwächter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

So, nach langer suche gebe ich als Antwort:

"Blood's Shadow"


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> So, nach langer suche gebe ich als Antwort:
> 
> "Blood's Shadow"


richtig


----------



## Ren3gaid (27. Dezember 2008)

Magicdarrok du bist


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Die Riesenstadt "Dun Niffelem" in den Storm Peaks ist den meisten ja wohl ein Begriff.
Aber was müsste dem Namen nach eigentlich in der Stadt wohnen?

Ädit schreit: Die 4200 Antwort... Also quasi das 100fache der Antwort auf alles *hust*


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Die Riesenstadt "Dun Niffelm" in den Storm Peaks ist den meisten ja wohl ein Begriff.
> Aber was müsste dem Namen nach eigentlich in der Stadt wohnen?
> 
> Ädit schreit: Die 4200 Antwort... Also quasi das 100fache der Antwort auf alles *hust*


irgendwelche riesen???


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt, du musst nach dem Namen gehen und dann auf den Ursprung dieses Namens gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

aber nach dem namen her müssten dort eigentlich frostriesen leben.kann aber sein das ich da was durcheinander bringe


----------



## Kronxi (27. Dezember 2008)

"Die Riesenstadt "Dun Niffelm" in den Storm Peaks ist den meisten ja wohl ein Begriff.
Aber was müsste dem Namen nach eigentlich in der Stadt wohnen?

Ädit schreit: Die 4200 Antwort... Also quasi das 100fache der Antwort auf alles *hust*"

Öhm Zwerge?


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Du meinst wegen dem "Dun"?
Nein, mir gehts um das Niffelem


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

dann sind es halt riesige mischwesen die von göttlichen wesen und menschenfrauen gezeugt wurden.


----------



## Kronxi (27. Dezember 2008)

Vrykul nicht? ok ich gebs auf *g*


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Dem Namen nach...
Dun bezeichnet eine bestimmte Befestigung (Mauer)
Niffelem bedeutet etwas anderes...

Latein is die falsche Sprache, versuchs mehr im Norden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

Spinnen ?


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Dem Namen nach...
> Dun bezeichnet eine bestimmte Befestigung (Mauer)
> Niffelem bedeutet etwas anderes...
> 
> ...


also damit ich jetzt auch auf das richtige antworte willste jetzt wissen was dort eigentlich leben sollte oder was dun niffelem ist?


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> also damit ich jetzt auch auf das richtige antworte willste jetzt wissen was dort eigentlich leben sollte oder was dun niffelem ist?


Was dort eigentlich leben sollte. 
(ps: Auf Wikipedia sollte man sich übrigens nicht verlassen, wenn man da nach dem gesuchten sucht kommt was falsches raus)


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

dann sag ich jetzt einfach mal dämonen


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Nein, aber relativ nahe dran...

Allerdings hab ich hier grad ein kleines Problem da die Übersetzung die Wikipedia zugrunde liegt ein klein wenig anders ist als die auf der meine Frage fußt. Leider weiß ich nicht zu 100% welche Übersetzung richtig ist und desshalb zieh ich die Frage zurück da man das Buch besitzen müsste auf welches ich mich beziehe.

Nifelem bezeichnet nach Übersetzung von "Walter Hansen" die Unterwelt, somit müssten dort eigentlich die Toten die nicht in der Schlacht gefallen sind "hausen" um zum Ragnarök wiederaufzuerstehen und gegen die Asen zu kämpfen.
Nach der Wikipedia-Übersetzung ist mit Nifelem allerdings das Riesenreich gemeint, womit die Nutzung des Namens von Blizz durchaus Sinn machen würde.


----------



## Pestschädel (27. Dezember 2008)

Die Kinder von Menschen und Engeln?


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

und wer stell die nächste frage?


----------



## Ren3gaid (27. Dezember 2008)

achsoooo: mom die ähm... ähm... die iFrostzwerge in der Eisfestung beim Sturmgipfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Edith: ohhhh, zu spät und trotzdem falsch xD


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

Wisst ihr warum aus den irdenen die Zwerge wurden ? ^^ hab ich aus den hds


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Da die Frage die ich gestellt hab durch das Übersetzungsproblem leider nicht wirklich lösbar war stell ich einfach noch eine, bin grad auf der Suche nach einer guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

ok find ich gut meine is eh leicht


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Wer erschlug Cenarius Vater?


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

Archimonde ?
Das war doch da bei der Schlacht gegen die Brennende Legion um den Brunnen der Ewigkeit


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

aye, du bist


----------



## Viorel (27. Dezember 2008)

Das ist schön nur weiterhin WoWwiki und Google benutzen. Das gibt euren Leben einen Sinn.


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Das ist schön nur weiterhin WoWwiki und Google benutzen. Das gibt euren Leben einen Sinn.


Soweit ich weiß sind in den Spielregeln externe Quellen nicht verboten...
Also lass uns doch einfach so spielen wie wir wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

Will nich weiß nix mach du ma weiter sind guet die Fragen ^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Wie heißt die große Liebe von Stalvan Mistmantle


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

Das war doch diese Quest in Düsterwald oder so ( bin horde )


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

das is jetzt ungünstig xD


----------



## imbalol (27. Dezember 2008)

öhhm
Tilloa?

 mfg LoLi


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

Uuuuund die Antwort ist: RICHTIG


----------



## imbalol (27. Dezember 2008)

JuHu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mach ma lieber du weiter , mir fallen keine ein !

mfg LoLi


----------



## imbalol (27. Dezember 2008)

Oder doch...
Wer hat das alte Dalaran zerstört? *g* leichte frage

mfg LoLi


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

archimonde?


----------



## Oogieboogie (27. Dezember 2008)

Archimonde

wer schickte Illidan zum frostthron um den lichkönig zu töten?

/edith mist zu spät


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> Archimonde
> 
> wer schickte Illidan zum frostthron um den lichkönig zu töten?
> 
> /edith mist zu spät


kil jaeden.
und von wem kamen die stimmen in neltharions kopf die ihn in den wahnsinn trieben?


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

Sargeras oder die 3 alten Götter

Tippe 2.


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

Troll23 schrieb:


> Sargeras oder die 3 alten Götter
> 
> Tippe 2.


richtig die 3 alten götter


----------



## imbalol (27. Dezember 2008)

bäähm 
STIMMT Keksemacher


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

bisl. spät ^^


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

wie hieß der Orc der die Dämonenseele gefunden hat ?

also dei von Deathwing hergestellte Scheibe um alle Völker zu vernichten ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

Troll23 schrieb:


> wie hieß der Orc der die Dämonenseele gefunden hat ?
> 
> also dei von Deathwing hergestellte Scheibe um alle Völker zu vernichten ^^


zuluhed müsste die gefunden haben


----------



## Troll23 (27. Dezember 2008)

Jop den kann man übrigens auch im schattenmondtal killen ^^

mach mal wer ne frage ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

was hat die falle gemacht die deathwing drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat das malfurion dabei war sie zustehlen


----------



## Exzelsor (27. Dezember 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> was hat die falle gemacht die deathwing drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat das malfurion dabei war sie zustehlen



"geschrien"


----------



## Keksemacher (27. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> "geschrien"


richtig


----------



## Exzelsor (27. Dezember 2008)

Wer Chopi dazu bringt, eine Frage hier zu stellen, die ich nicht beantworten kann (nur zur WC-Lore), der darf die nächste Frage stellen...


----------



## Ren3gaid (27. Dezember 2008)

also wer nun? ich hab grad keine


----------



## rocktboyy (27. Dezember 2008)

Gehts jetzt weiter?^^


----------



## Thyson7 (27. Dezember 2008)

Wie heißt der Tiger , den man bei der Nesingwary Questreihe ,als letztes töten muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (27. Dezember 2008)

König Bangalash (Wenns so richtig geschrieben ist..)


----------



## Thyson7 (27. Dezember 2008)

jo richtig denk dir was aus


----------



## GerriG (27. Dezember 2008)

Ähhm Okay 
Wer hat Medivh getötet?


(Bin mal afk wer löst kann sich neue Frage ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## axrabass (27. Dezember 2008)

anduin lothar?


----------



## gunny (27. Dezember 2008)

anduin lothar +khadgar und ne halb orkin deren namen mir entfallen is


----------



## Lifestealer (27. Dezember 2008)

Khadgar wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bevor ich meine Frage vergesses schreibe ich sie lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von wem wurden die Titanen regiert?


----------



## GerriG (27. Dezember 2008)

Gunny lag am nähesten dran aber ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich komm auch nich mehr auf den Namen des Halb ork


----------



## gunny (27. Dezember 2008)

@lifestealer von den alten göttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so neue frage wie hieß der ork der von guldan getötet wurde als dieser auf dem weg zum grabmal von sagaras unterwegs war?


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Dezember 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Gunny lag am nähesten dran aber ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich komm auch nich mehr auf den Namen des Halb ork


Am Rande: Garona hieß sie, verewigt in WoW im DM-Schurken-Buch "Garona: eine Studie über Heimlichkeit und Verrat"


----------



## Sov (27. Dezember 2008)

Die Titanen wurden auf keinen Fall von den alten Göttern regiert, die Titanen wurden eigentlich überhaupt nicht regiert, es gab eine handvoll Titanen die die Titanen geleitet haben, aber nicht regiert. Da dies wohl deine Frage nicht beantwortet sage ich mal: Das Pantheon.


----------



## Sov (27. Dezember 2008)

So und dann auch gleich meine Frage:

Wer begleitete Alexandros Mograine als er in Stratholme bei einem Hinterhalt sein Leben ließ, wer ist jetzt der Träger des Ashbringer und wer war vor ihm der Träger des Schwertes?

Nicht ganz so schwer aber mir fällt grad nichts besseres ein.


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

Darion morgraine sein sohn und Schönufer begleiteten ihn...und der träger ist jetz Tirion Fordring


----------



## Holsinger (28. Dezember 2008)

Jetz hat das schwert doch tirion fordring wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?

mfg


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Nicht nur Sein Sohn sondern Auch Schönufer begleitete ihn


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

Schönufer is doch der ud in der kathedrale in dem geheimraum oder?


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Kanizo schrieb:


> Schönufer is doch der ud in der kathedrale in dem geheimraum oder?



ja aber früher war er ein Mensch


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich mach dann mal weiter

Wo findet man das Haustier von kel thuzad noch außer in naxxramas?


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Kanizo schrieb:


> Naja ich mach dann mal weiter
> 
> Wo findet man das Haustier von kel thuzad noch außer in naxxramas?



Rofl-Town?


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja fast!


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Kanizo schrieb:


> Naja fast!



auf Captain Capslocks schiff?


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

Heeeiiiiiiiiiß*aua*

bist so nah drann


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Kanizo schrieb:


> Heeeiiiiiiiiiß*aua*
> 
> bist so nah drann



LOL city? o0


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

Richtig!!!

/ironie off

Nein In Süderstade hdz1 (oben im Gasthaus)!


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

gogo jetz musst du weitermachen!


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Kanizo schrieb:


> Richtig!!!
> 
> /ironie off
> 
> Nein In Süderstade hdz1 (oben im Gasthaus)!




lol





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch Katzenliebhaber die katzen toll finden also! Everybody cares!


----------



## Holsinger (28. Dezember 2008)

Gogo nächste frage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

nächste frage los!!


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

gogo weiter hab grad langeweile bei den naxx trashmobs


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

ok wenn keiner will mach ich wohl ... also meine frage währe in welchem zeitabschnitt spielt wacraft 1


----------



## Kanizo (28. Dezember 2008)

Kreidezeitalter!


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

200 v. Roflcopter


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

nene    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     versucht es herauszubekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (28. Dezember 2008)

Bussen schrieb:


> ok wenn keiner will mach ich wohl ... also meine frage währe in welchem zeitabschnitt spielt wacraft 1



Da wo Khadgar nach Karazhan geschickt wurde,komm nu nicht drauf,wie der Zeitabschnitt heisst^^


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich kann man es erraten ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

vor-geisel-zeitalter vielleicht ^^


----------



## Davidor (28. Dezember 2008)

Während des 1. Krieges? Oder des zweiten? Dazwischen oder danach?^^


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm es wird die jahreszahl gesucht .. naja obwohl man es nicht jahreszahl nennen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

kA komm net druf sag du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (28. Dezember 2008)

100 ? ^^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

0?^^


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

kömm löß auf die frage is zu schwer


----------



## Davidor (28. Dezember 2008)

Halt in der Zeit,wo Khadgar nach Kara ging und Medhiv umhaut (?),das Portal das erste Mal geöffnet wurde und überall die Streitkräfte von Horde und Allianz aufeinanderprallten. Das muss dir reichen^^


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

soldier206 dein turn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

wie war 0 richtig?


hm *frage ausdenk* Is glaub bissle leicht aber was besseres fällt mir net ein^^

Wie oder warum entstanden die Hochelfen?


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

wurden von den titanen erschaffen oder??


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

du meinst die blutelfen oder?

die entstanden nach der zerstörung des sonnenbrunnens ( der rest der hochelfen nannte sich um in blutelfen oder so)


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Bussen schrieb:


> wurden von den titanen erschaffen oder??



nö


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

achso.. sie wurden erschaffen um den weltenbrunnen zu beschützen .. glaub ich


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

haaa ich weiß es wieder ... sie waren erst normale humanoide zogen dann zum sonnenbrunnen und wurden dann zu hochelfen


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Torun schrieb:


> du meinst die blutelfen oder?
> 
> die entstanden nach der zerstörung des sonnenbrunnens ( der rest der hochelfen nannte sich um in blutelfen oder so)




k teis richtig nachdem der Sonnenbrunnen zerstört wurde, wollten einige Nachtelfen (darunter auch Illidan) den Sonnenbrunnen neu erschaffen, da sie Magiesüchtig geworden sind.

Die Blutelfen sind die überlebenden Hochelfen die sich, nachdem Keal´Thas sie verraten hat der Horde angeschlossen haben.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Torun du bist dran


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl die Narben dieses Kampfes noch spürbar sind, haben sich die verbliebenen Elfen zusammengeschlossen und große Teile ihrer Heimat wieder eingenommen. Diese verbitterten Überlebenden, die sich "Blutelfen" nennen, haben sich der Wiedererlangung ihrer einst mächtigen Kräfte verschrieben.


----------



## Holsinger (28. Dezember 2008)

Kommt schon will auch mal^^


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

och im Laufe scheinbar endloser Zeitalter expandierte die Zivilisation der Nachtelfen territorial und kulturell. Ihre Tempel, Straßen und Wohnorte erstreckten sich über den gesamten dunklen Kontinent. Azshara, die begabte und wunderschöne Königin der Nachtelfen, erbaute einen riesigen, Ehrfurcht gebietenden Palast am Ufer des Sees, in dessen juwelengeschmückten Sälen ihre bevorzugten Bediensteten lebten. Diese Untertanen, die sie Quel’dorei oder „Hochgeborene“ nannte, lasen ihr jeden Wunsch von den Augen ab und hielten sich für etwas Besseres als den Rest ihrer Brüder. Doch obwohl Königin Azshara im Volk allseits beliebt war, beneideten und verachteten die übrigen Nachtelfen die Hochgeborenen insgeheim.

Da sie die Neugier der Priesterschaft hinsichtlich des Brunnens der Ewigkeit teilte, wies Azshara die Hochgeborenen an, seinen Geheimnissen buchstäblich auf den Grund zu gehen und seinen Zweck in dieser Welt zu enthüllen. Die Hochgeborenen machten sich an die Arbeit und studierten den Brunnen ohne Unterlass.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Torun schrieb:


> Obwohl die Narben dieses Kampfes noch spürbar sind, haben sich die verbliebenen Elfen zusammengeschlossen und große Teile ihrer Heimat wieder eingenommen. Diese verbitterten Überlebenden, die sich "Blutelfen" nennen, haben sich der Wiedererlangung ihrer einst mächtigen Kräfte verschrieben.



Da wird der Kampf gemeint als Arthas die Hochelfen angegriffen hat um zum Sonnenbrunnen zu gelangen um Kel'Thuzad  wiederzubeleben


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß es!!!
die druiden haben die hochgeborenen (Quel Dorei oder so) verbannt und dadurch entstanden die hochelfen!!!!
weil die sich der sonne zuwendeten


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

egal.. torun neue frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Torun das was du vorhin geschrieben hast das sie nach der Zerstörung des sonnenbrunnens entstanden sind hab ich vorhin doch gelten lassen ^^


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

aso naja ....

alsooooooooo wer stirbt bei der pforte des zorns? (2 personen)


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

der junge hellscream weiß den vornamen nicht mehr und bolvar .. weiß ich auch nit mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

fast
net hellscream 
fängt mit s an


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

weiß das keiner?


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Safang oder so^^


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

der junge saurfang und Bolvar fordragon
du bist soldier


----------



## Szputnyik (28. Dezember 2008)

Sinatra!


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

ist das nit hellscream??? also ich meine nit grom


----------



## Serenas (28. Dezember 2008)

Es war auf jeden Fall der Sohn von Saurfang.

EDIT: Varok wars^^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Wer nahm Illidan das Augenlicht (sein Sehvermögen^^) und was gab derjenige Illidan dafür?


----------



## Szputnyik (28. Dezember 2008)

Ray Charles


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

sageras nahm ihm das augenlicht und gab ihm son blick womit der essenzen oderso sehen kann


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

meine kiljaeden nahm es ihm und gab ihm den blick des sargeras


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Torun schrieb:


> sageras nahm ihm das augenlicht und gab ihm son blick womit der essenzen oderso sehen kann




Richtig du bist wieder^^


----------



## Serenas (28. Dezember 2008)

Sargeras nahm im das Augenlicht und zum Tausch gabs ein paar funkelnde magische Augen die wie Feuer aussahen. 
Damit konnte er Magie "sehen".

EDIT:
Es ist recht schwer, man kennt zwar die Geschichte im Zusammenhang mit fast allen Charakteren, hat die Bücher gelesen und die Spiele
gespielt, aber einige Details vertauscht man manchmal oder sind einem entfallen.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Bussen schrieb:


> meine kiljaeden nahm es ihm und gab ihm den blick des sargeras



Das hat er sich aus Sargearas Grab geholt im Auftrag von Kil+jeaden da war er aber schon blind. Dies hat ihn dann erst zum Halbdämon gemacht


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

ne das war der schädel von gul´dan


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Bussen schrieb:


> ne das war der schädel von gul´dan



stimmt sry^^


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

also nächste frage 
wie nannte man die elitetruppe die die titanen regierten


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

Pantheon easy


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie oder eher was müssen junge dämonenjäger tun um ihre waffen zu schmieden??


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

jo^^


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

ne sry da muss ich passen


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

uff keine ahnung^^


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm werdet ihr glaube ich nicht rauskriegen .. dann gewinnt der der schnell lesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...44450&sid=3


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

aso den thread im allgmeinen finde ich sehr interressant und würde gerne den dämonenjäger als nächste klasse sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

Dämonenjäger nutzen für ihre Aufgabe Kriegsgleven, die aus gestohlenen Waffen der brennenden Legion neugeschmiedet wurden.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Torun schrieb:


> Dämonenjäger nutzen für ihre Aufgabe Kriegsgleven, die aus gestohlenen Waffen der brennenden Legion neugeschmiedet wurden.



mist warst schneller^^


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

wie waren die beinahmen der 5 drachenaspekte


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

fehlt etwas aber egal lass ich gelten .. müssen die rohlinge in dämonenblut legen^^


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

soetwas wie erdbinder ?? zauberweber todesschwinge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

oder meinste die richtigen namen wie malygos??


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Torun schrieb:


> wie waren die beinahmen der 5 drachenaspekte



Alextrazsa the Life-Binder
Nozdormu the Timeless
Ysera the Dreamer
Malygos the Spellweaver
---
Deathwing the Destroyer bzw Neltharion the Earth-Warder


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

is schonmal gut


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

jetzt noch auf deutsch und du bist dran^^


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

die lebensbinderin 
der zeitlose
die träumerin
der zauberbinder
der erdwächter / der zerstörer muahahha


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

boah, ich zock auf englisch -.-

Naja, Alextrazsa die Lebensspenderin(binderin) 0o
Ysera die Träumerin
Nozdormu der Zeitlose
Malygos der Zauberweber
Todesschwinge (einer der gründe warum ich englisch zock) der Zerstörer
Neltharion der Erdwächter

ok, du hast schneller getippt, mach du halt, ich lös dann deine frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

bussen du bist


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

hmmm was kann ich fragen ... ahh ich habs wegen welcher frau hast illidan malfurion weil er selber in sie verliebt war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gl


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

hummm, Tyrande Whisperwind

NEIN ICH VERGEWALTIGE DEN NAMEN NICHT DURCH ÜBERSETZUNG!


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Tyrande


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Welcher der "Old Gods" liegt unter Northrend begraben


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

therazane die steimutter??


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

öhm das is glaub der Boss aus Ahn´Kahet
Herold Volazj oder ^^?


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Bussen schrieb:


> therazane die steimutter??



Is das net die Beauty Queen in Maraudon? ^^





Soldier206 schrieb:


> öhm das is glaub der Boss aus Ahn´Kahet
> Herold Volazj oder ^^?



der Name "Herold" lässt vermuten das er ein "Verkünder" ist, kein Gott...

Außerdem ist ein Old God in der lage nur mit seinem AUGE 40 Mann zu 1hitten (C'Thun in AQ-40)
Also werden 5 lowies ja wohl kaum in der Lage sein en Old God in seinem Reich zu killen


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

neptulon der gezeiten fürst oder al akir


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Yogg-Saron


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Elementz schrieb:


> Yogg-Saron




Aye


----------



## Bussen (28. Dezember 2008)

kenn ich nit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Musst dich ma mit Loken prügeln, der erzählt dir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Welches versunkene Schiff hatte die Ladung "Lichtgeschmiedetes Eisen" und wo ist es versunken?


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

schweeeeer

Liegt knapp nördlich von Menethil (in so ner Bucht)

heißt "Fischadler"


Ädit schreit: Ups, da hat mich mein Gedächtniss wohl im Stich gelassen...
Es liegt direkt südlich von Menethil, allerdings relativ hoch im Wasser


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja sie liegt südlich, aber sonst stimmt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dein zug


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Warum dürfen Draenei keine Hexenmeister werden (Lore-mäßig)


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Weil sie durch die Naaru gelernt haben mit den Mächten des Lichts zu kämpfen und weil die Orcischen Hexenmeister ihre alte Heimat zerstört haben.

Edit: Reicht dir das als antwort^^?


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Richtige Richtung aber noch nicht am Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

uhh mann einfach weil die sich sonst die finger verbrennen xD ne schwerz


----------



## Torun (28. Dezember 2008)

naja leute bin erste mal off cucu bis morgen vielleicht


----------



## Night falls (28. Dezember 2008)

Weil sie dadurch "böse" wie Kil'Jaeden und Archimonde wurden? Bzw weil ebendiese beiden sie dadurch unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht haben?


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Draenei werden vom Licht beschützt (Naaru) und sowas "verderbtes" wie Hexenmeister passt da einfach nicht.
Außerdem schworen sie den Naaru dem heiligen licht zu dienen und zu ehren und die ideale aufrecht zu erhalten


----------



## Vertigos (28. Dezember 2008)

Ogrimmar....


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Weil sie dadurch "böse" wie Kil'Jaeden und Archimonde wurden? Bzw weil ebendiese beiden sie dadurch unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht haben?



Ja, auf sowas in der Art wollte ich hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vertigos schrieb:


> Ogrimmar....



Moment, es ist Frage --> Antwort, NICHT Antwort --> Frage ^^


----------



## Night falls (28. Dezember 2008)

Na gut, dann mach ich mal weiter mit der nächsten:

Dürfte relativ einfach sein -> Mit welchem Alten Gott stehen die Gesichtslosen vermutlich in Verbindung?


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Na gut, dann mach ich mal weiter mit der nächsten:
> 
> Dürfte relativ einfach sein -> Mit welchem Alten Gott stehen die Gesichtslosen vermutlich in Verbindung?



Yogg Saron

Find ich aber bischen low weil ich vor 2 oder 3 fragen gefragt hab welcher Old God unter Northrend liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Na gut, dann mach ich mal weiter mit der nächsten:
> 
> Dürfte relativ einfach sein -> Mit welchem Alten Gott stehen die Gesichtslosen vermutlich in Verbindung?



sowas ähnliches hatten wir vorhin schonma^^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Yogg Saron



Würd sagen du bist wieder dran MagicDarrok


----------



## Night falls (28. Dezember 2008)

Sry, hab eben das erste mal in den Thread geschaut - wusste also nicht was scho so gefragt wurd D: Aber ja - Darrok ist dran


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Wo haben die (Drachen)Aspekte ihre Macht erhalten

ps: einfach nur Darrok, leider war der Name schon vergeben aber da ich Mage bin hab ich en Magic davor gehängt auch wenns blöd klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

öhm entweder durch die Titanen oder durch die  Mitglieder des Pantheons


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Mal ganz plump: Auf Kalimdor


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Das geht aber noch ein ganz kleines wenig genauer, oder? ^^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

ach wo hm sollte besser lesen^^


Hm am Brunnen der Ewigkeit?


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Drachenöde vieleicht.. sonst fällt mir außer Mount Hyjal nix mehr ein. Naja Grim Batol vieleicht noch, aber da sind ja nur die Roten


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Elementz schrieb:


> Drachenöde vieleicht.. sonst fällt mir außer Mount Hyjal nix mehr ein. Naja Grim Batol vieleicht noch, aber da sind ja nur die Roten



Naja, net ganz, aber ich lass es gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wyrmrest Temple

Und für das Grim Batol gibts en /slap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

*wange reib* Naja... dann mal meine frage:

Wer ist das Kind von General Turalyon und Alleria Windläufer und wie heißt seine Rasse?


----------



## redhuman (28. Dezember 2008)

also ich würd auch Mount Hyjal sagen xD


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Arator, Halbelf


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Arator, Halbelf


seinen Titel haste vergessen aber stimmt^^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Man Darrok bist immer schneller als ich ...^^

Edit: 


Elementz schrieb:


> seinen Titel haste vergessen aber stimmt^^



Arator der Erlöser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Man Darrok bist immer schneller als ich ...^^



Nachtschicht suxx und zocken kann ich net (Leitung so schlecht das ich en 1k Ping hab und alle 5min Abstürze, da hab ich nix besseres zutun)


Mal wieder was leichtes:

Wessen Blut verderbte die Orcs sodass sie Cenarius erschlagen haben?


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Mannoroth


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Mannoroth



Aye, du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (28. Dezember 2008)

mannoroth?
edit: mist ich überlegte zu lange ob ich wirklich posten soll^^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Was leichtes weil mir langsam nixmehr einfällt^^

Welchen Orden führte Uther Lichtbringer an?


----------



## refra (28. Dezember 2008)

ritter der silbernen hand


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Ja, Mannoroth.
Wurde von Grom Hellscream getötet und somit der Blutrausch der Orcs besiegt.
(zu sehen in WCIII)
Lok'Tar Ogar! Für die Horde!


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

refra schrieb:


> ritter der silbernen hand



richtig du bist dran


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Elementz schrieb:


> Ja, Mannoroth.
> Wurde von Grom Hellscream getötet und somit der Blutrausch der Orcs besiegt.
> (zu sehen in WCIII)
> Lok'Tar Ogar! Für die Horde!



oder hier^^:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwIPo5x8B4s


----------



## refra (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm mal überlegen..
hach ich weis nix mir machts mehr spass zu raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der erste der etwas nach mir schreibt kann ne frage schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

was bedeutet Lok'Tar Ogar übersetzt?

ps: findet noch wer das Mannoroth en bischen wie Jabba the Hutt klingt?


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Sieg oder Tod


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Sieg oder Tod


NEXT!


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Sieg oder Tod!

Edit: weniger spielen, mehr schreiben^^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Warum öffnete Medivh das Dunkle Portal?


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Warum öffnete Medivh das Dunkle Portal?


Weil er von Sageras besessen war und die Orks haben wollte um seinen Hintern ausm Meer zu fischen


----------



## refra (28. Dezember 2008)

er war von sargeras bessesen der wiederum wollte das die orcs in azeroth einfallen um einen krieg "anzustiften"?
edit:mist ich soltte besser nicht noch etwas auf miniclip spielen^^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Weil er von Sageras besessen war und die Orks haben wollte um seinen Hintern ausm Meer zu fischen



k du bist^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie hießen die drei Troll-Reiche?


----------



## refra (28. Dezember 2008)

zandalar..darkspear...drakkari...die waldtrolle weis ich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gurubashi...fehlt noch was?
und noch viele kleine stämme^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

refra schrieb:


> zandalar..darkspear...drakkari...die waldtrolle weis ich ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust*
Eins von Drei "Reichen" (Empires)


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

öhm Armani und Gurubashi das dritte kA^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> öhm Armani und Gurubashi das dritte kA^^



Also von Armani kauf ich höchstens Anzüge (wenn ich en halbes Jahr spar) du meinst die Amani
oder meinst du das leute in Armani-Anzügen aussehen wie Trolle? Ja, hat was ^^

ps: naja, zwei von 3, das dritte is eher kleiner und unser "Newcomer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmen Amani und Gurubashi dann wenigstens^^?


----------



## refra (28. Dezember 2008)

achja! mist amani meinte ich mit waldtrollen xD


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Amani, Gurubashi und Drakkari oder wie die da heißen?


----------



## Lostangel (28. Dezember 2008)

der newcomer wird wohl drakkari sein

edit: ok to late 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (28. Dezember 2008)

drakkari hab ich ja auch schon gesagt und gurubashi auch aber ich hatte nur eins richtig also denke ich das drakkari falsch ist^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Elementz schrieb:


> Amani, Gurubashi und Drakkari oder wie die da heißen?



ups, sry refra, bei dir waren 2von3 richtig xD

und ja, die drei stimmen

gogo, ich brauch bessere rätsel sonst werd ich zu müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Was bedeutet das Wappen der Blutelfen?


----------



## refra (28. Dezember 2008)

hmpf^^ dacht ich mir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<dieser satz war zu spät>


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Elementz schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das Wappen der Blutelfen?


Ist das net das Wappen der Sunstrider-Dynastie?


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

meine das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (28. Dezember 2008)

ich bin auch mal schlafen fröhliches rätseln noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht und gute schlacht!


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Soll ich den text der bei WoW-Wiki daneben steht quoten? ^^


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

aha.. immer schön Wiki kucken und so.. tztz^^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

Bin auch ma pennen viel spaß euch noch^^

und btw. auf wiki schaun is lame^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, einige der Fragen sind sonst net lösbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier aber was schönes
Wo bekommt man "Cuergos Gold mit Wurm"

das tolle: In der buffed-Datenbank stehts net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

arr! Das gibts bei der Truhe vom Cuergos in Tanaris! Nix für Landradden!

Hatte ich letztens mit meinem Twink


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Elementz schrieb:


> arr! Das gibts bei der Truhe vom Cuergos in Tanaris! Nix für Landradden!
> 
> Hatte ich letztens mit meinem Twink


Oha, ein echter Kenner ^^

Du bist...


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

Könnte jetzt so fies sein und fragen: "Wie heißt die Berühmte Blutritterin mit dem nachnahmen "Menos"" aber da kommt keiner drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirrts drittes bein ist ein bekanntes item in WoW.

Wo sind die restlichen zwei Beine?


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Moment, eins trägt der gute noch, das andere wurde ihm wenn mich net alles irrt "amputiert" (in DiaboloII)

bzw eigentlich in DiaboloI in DiaboloII liegt er ja nurnoch faul rum ^^


----------



## Elementz (28. Dezember 2008)

richtig^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist der Chef der Dunklen Reiter (der Totenwinde)


----------



## Ren3gaid (28. Dezember 2008)

Dunkle Reiter? sind die in Kara?


----------



## Nagostyrian (28. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Wer ist der Chef der Dunklen Reiter (der Totenwinde)



Gerüchte murmeln Theron Blutschatten


----------



## MagicDarrok (28. Dezember 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Gerüchte murmeln Theron Blutschatten


Die Gerüchte wurden aber wiederlegt als Teron Gorefiend im Schattenmondtal gebannt vorgefunden wurde und danach im BT als Boss sich die Fresse polieren lassen musste...


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Wer ist der Chef der Dunklen Reiter (der Totenwinde)




Lös das bitte mal auf is zu schwer^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (28. Dezember 2008)

genau^^...

lösen...lösen...lösen...


----------



## Ragmo (28. Dezember 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Gerüchte murmeln Theron Blutschatten


jo hab ich auch gefunden... aber nochn paar mehr... über die Dunklen reiter ist nicht viel bekannt^^ falls da jetzt wer antwortet hätte ich gerne ne quelle^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (28. Dezember 2008)

also als die frage gestellt wurde war mir sofort klar: ich hab keine ahnung
dann hab ich etwas recherchiert und mir wurde klar, warum ich keine ahnung davon habe: ich spiele seit lvl 1 hordler und bin deshalb über den dämmerwald, dessen geschichte und vorallem dessen quests nicht wirklich informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also was ich herrausgefunden hab ist, das die reiter svens hof angegriffen haben weil sie die sense der elune (oder so ähnlich) von seiner frau haben wollten...
aber TROTZDEM! hab ich nicht den leisesten hau einer ahnung wer deren anführer ist ;D


----------



## Torun (29. Dezember 2008)

naja das is sooo schwer lassen wir die lieber 


NEUE FRAGE! 

Was oder Wer verdarb illidan sodas er zu einem halbdämon wurde?


----------



## Smeal (29. Dezember 2008)

Kil,jeaden?


----------



## Torun (29. Dezember 2008)

neeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Dabow (29. Dezember 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/441.xml

Da steht alles drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht an alle ,,, Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Sageras?
Da dies richtig ist (glaub ich)

Nächste Frage:
Wie heißt der Führer der Allianz in der zweiten Schlacht gegen die Horde(Orks) als diese zum zweiten mal aus dem Portal strömt.
Ausserdem will ich wissen wieso er Führer war und wer Führer in der ersten Schlacht war und wie dieser starb.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lange Frage aber eigentlich einfach


----------



## Keksemacher (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Sageras?
> Da dies richtig ist (glaub ich)
> 
> Nächste Frage:
> ...


glaube das war turalyon und der anführer in der ersten schlacht war lothar und dieser wurde dann von doomhammer getötet.und turalyon wurde anführer weil er der offizier von lothar war und sich in der schlacht bewiesen hat.


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> glaube das war turalyon und der anführer in der ersten schlacht war lothar und dieser wurde dann von doomhammer getötet.und turalyon wurde anführer weil er der offizier von lothar war und sich in der schlacht bewiesen hat.


Sach  doch ist einfach
Du bist


----------



## Keksemacher (29. Dezember 2008)

dann noch was einfaches 
was sieht rhonin als das denkmal von brox/broxigar?


----------



## Oogieboogie (29. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht die hölzerne axt, welche für ihn von malfurion hergestellt wurde?
mit dieser axt fügte er übrigens auch kurz vor seinem ableben sargeras eine wunde zu, nachdem er selber in das letzte portal gesprungen ist, welches sargeras beschwören sollte


----------



## Keksemacher (29. Dezember 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> vielleicht die hölzerne axt, welche für ihn von malfurion hergestellt wurde?
> mit dieser axt fügte er übrigens auch kurz vor seinem ableben sargeras eine wunde zu, nachdem er selber in das letzte portal gesprungen ist, welches sargeras beschwören sollte


nein


----------



## Viorel (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie jetzt seit ihr nimma imstande richtig zu googlen?


----------



## Oogieboogie (29. Dezember 2008)

das war nicht gegooglet^^


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Dezember 2008)

HM nachdem hier seit einigen Stunden nix passiert versuch ich mal das Spiel neu anzustoßen mit einer einfachen Frage:

Wie und von wem wurde der Lichkönig aus seinem eisigen Gefängnis befreit?



PS: Hört auf hier so absolut unlösbare Fragen zu stellen und wenn dann löst sie nach einer Stunde auf wenn keiner draufkommt^^


----------



## Basti.Bacon (30. Dezember 2008)

Arthas und er hat sich mit ihm zusamm getan also ne hälfe von Arthas ist er jetzt


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Dezember 2008)

Basti.Bacon schrieb:


> Arthas und er hat sich mit ihm zusamm getan also ne hälfe von Arthas ist er jetzt



Wenn du noch sagst wie er sich mit dem Lichkönig zusammen getan hat, also wie die seele des Lichkönigs in Arthas Körper kam darfst duz die nächste frage stellen^^


----------



## Basti.Bacon (30. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch sagst wie er sich mit dem Lichkönig zusammen getan hat, also wie die seele des Lichkönigs in Arthas Körper kam darfst duz die nächste frage stellen^^



öööhhhhh xD scheiße .. xD habs vergessen kp xD darf ich trotzdem ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
undzwar 
wem und warum haben wir dieser person der schönen maelstrom zu verdanken ?


----------



## Seyro (30. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch sagst wie er sich mit dem Lichkönig zusammen getan hat, also wie die seele des Lichkönigs in Arthas Körper kam darfst duz die nächste frage stellen^^



Imb0r EpixX Helm aufgsetzt ^^


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Dezember 2008)

Basti.Bacon schrieb:


> öööhhhhh xD scheiße .. xD habs vergessen kp xD darf ich trotzdem ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm k darfst trotzdem^^

Wer die Antwort auf meine Frage wissen will hier der Link zu dem Video in dem man es sieht wie sich Arthas und der Lichkönig vereinen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHYwCQ2m6Rk...t=1&index=2


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hm der Maelstrom enstand glaub als Sargearas versuchte durch den Brunnen der Ewigkeit nach Azeroth zu gelangen, doch der Brunnen währenddessen zerstört wurde.


----------



## Basti.Bacon (30. Dezember 2008)

das richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nächste


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie verbrachte Thrall seine Kindheit?


----------



## Zartek (30. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Wie verbrachte Thrall seine Kindheit?



bin mir nicht sicher obs stimmt, aber mit gladiatoren kämpfen?


----------



## Gromer (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich Glaube zu wissen das Thrall seine Ganze Kindheit über im Allianz internierungslager von Durnholde verbracht hat wo er dann von einer Menschen Frau unterstütz wurde .. Korriegiert mich wen ich Falsch liege ^^


----------



## GerriG (30. Dezember 2008)

es haben, wenn man es so sieht Zartek und Gromer recht :>


----------



## Gromer (30. Dezember 2008)

ok dann mal meine Frage !


Was für ein Berühmtes Grabmal findet man in den Pestländern ?!?!? 


Wir haben 20 vor 3 und mir fällt jetzt nix besseres ein ^^


----------



## Kalle21 (30. Dezember 2008)

Uthers Grabmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ok jetzt ich!
Was befindet sich weit im Süden im Meer von Kalimdor?


----------



## leckaeis (30. Dezember 2008)

Keza, Plunder isle, Tel'abim und zandalar Inselgruppe


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Dezember 2008)

okay weil das ja doch etwas dauert stell ich mal eine neue frage:

wer tötete König Terenas Menethil II. und wo wurde er getötet?

ich weiß das ist ne billige frage aber soll mal weitergehen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (30. Dezember 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> okay weil das ja doch etwas dauert stell ich mal eine neue frage:
> 
> wer tötete König Terenas Menethil II. und wo wurde er getötet?
> 
> ...


arthas und im throonsaal oder wie das heißt oda?


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Dezember 2008)

jau hau die nächste frage raus

btw: im heutigen thronsaal von undercity


----------



## Nirsan (30. Dezember 2008)

sorry hab keinen plan


----------



## Keksemacher (30. Dezember 2008)

wer brachte brox axt (die von malfurion und cenarius hergestellt wurde) zu thrall?


und diesmal wird meine frage nicht einfach übersprungen,nur weil sie für manche nicht lösbar ist.denn wenn man die bücher gelesen hat müsste man das wissen.


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Dezember 2008)

krasus?


----------



## Keksemacher (30. Dezember 2008)

richtig


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Dezember 2008)

dann hier meine frage:

wer war der persönliche sklave von König Terenas Menethil II. ?


----------



## Barbossa94 (30. Dezember 2008)

Thoras Trollbane?


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Dezember 2008)

nein

/edith: ich muss jetzt weg, der nächste der "orgrimm doomhammer" schreibt darf die nöchste frage stellen xD


----------



## jippsi (30. Dezember 2008)

orgrimm doomhammer ^^

ok dann mach ich mal...hmm...hmhmhm...

welcher erzmagier der kirin tor wurde von arthas getötet?

omg das ist so eindfach das das schon wieder dämlich ist


----------



## minosha (30. Dezember 2008)

Antonidas?


----------



## Barbossa94 (30. Dezember 2008)

Is richtig, weiter!


----------



## Keksemacher (30. Dezember 2008)

da hier keine neue frage kommt stell ich meine frage von gestern nochmal
was sieht rhonin als brox/broxigars denkmal?


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Dezember 2008)

ich versuch es nochmal:

die narbe, die brox sargeras zufügte?


----------



## Keksemacher (30. Dezember 2008)

nein


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Dezember 2008)

okay dann weiß ich es ohne google oder so nicht =)


----------



## Altharis (30. Dezember 2008)

uff....
Schuss ins Blaue:
Seine magische Axt?


----------



## Keksemacher (30. Dezember 2008)

nö die axt hatte krasus thrall gebracht damit sie ihn ehren können aber es ist nicht das was rhonin als brox denkmal sieht


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Dezember 2008)

Altharis schrieb:


> uff....
> Schuss ins Blaue:
> Seine magische Axt?




das hatte ich auch schon versucht, aber leider flasch =)


----------



## Dreet (30. Dezember 2008)

lös es bitte auf es weiß einfach keiner^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (31. Dezember 2008)

okay das dauert zu lange...
darum hier ne neue frage:

wo befindet sich yogg saron heute und wodurch wurde er aus seinem schlaf erweckt?


----------



## Grimdhoul (31. Dezember 2008)

brox denkmal sind die Lieder die Thrall über ihn hat verbreiten lassen in Andenken an ihn. Die Axt hat Thrall bekommen


----------



## Keksemacher (31. Dezember 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> brox denkmal sind die Lieder die Thrall über ihn hat verbreiten lassen in Andenken an ihn. Die Axt hat Thrall bekommen


wäre auch falsch
die antwort wäre das meer gewesen das jetzt zwischen den kontinenten liegt.


----------



## Keksemacher (31. Dezember 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> okay das dauert zu lange...
> darum hier ne neue frage:
> 
> wo befindet sich yogg saron heute und wodurch wurde er aus seinem schlaf erweckt?


nordend und arthas???^^


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> nordend und arthas???^^


Grizzlyhügeln


----------



## Keksemacher (31. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Grizzlyhügeln


scheiß drauf is in nordend^^


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> scheiß drauf is in nordend^^


Jo der der die Frage gestellt hat kommt heut eh netmehr.


----------



## Deathknight3 (31. Dezember 2008)

yogg-saron wir doch angeblich mit dem ulduar raidpatch eingefügt also ist er wahrscheinlich in ulduar. was ihm aus seinem schlaf geweckt hat sind vllt die reisenden (wir) die nach nordend gehen oder loken. ist nur ne spekutaltion^^


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ganz gute idee könnte stimmen.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (1. Januar 2009)

yogg-saron ist durch die treiben des lichkönigs wider aktiv geworden...
er verderbte die furlborgs in den grizzlyhügeln und versucht sich wieder in der sterblichen welt zu manifestieren (wie c'thun)

*Frohes neus jahr an alle!!!*


----------



## Oogieboogie (1. Januar 2009)

sorry leute aber war noch nicht richtig...

er/es ist tatsächlich in der nähe der grizzlyhügel aber das reicht noch nicht ganz...auch stimmt es nicht, dass angeblich arthas ihn geweckte hat


----------



## BrdDaSram (1. Januar 2009)

Er wurde tief unter den heutigen Grizzlyhügeln eingesperrt. 
eine Gruppe rebellischer Druiden der Nachtelfen wollten ihren eigen weltenbaum (Vordrassil) erschaffen
doch haben sie ihn genau über dem Kerker von Yogg-Saron "gebaut"
und erweckten ihn dadurch.
Wo er ist weis keiner - wird aber gemunkelt das er in Ulduar ist
oder der neue Herrscher der Nerubischen-Wesire


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Er wurde tief unter den heutigen Grizzlyhügeln eingesperrt.
> eine Gruppe rebellischer Druiden der Nachtelfen wollten ihren eigen weltenbaum (Vordrassil) erschaffen
> doch haben sie ihn genau über dem Kerker von Yogg-Saron "gebaut"
> und erweckten ihn dadurch.
> ...


Das stimmt habs mal nachgeschaut siet fast abgeschrieben aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (1. Januar 2009)

jau ist richtig...du darfst


----------



## BrdDaSram (1. Januar 2009)

hab nur gekuckt wo er heute ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> hab nur gekuckt wo er heute ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muss zugeben ich schummel auch manschmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nur her mit der nächsten Frage


----------



## BrdDaSram (1. Januar 2009)

Wie wurde Anub'arak wiedererweckt und wer gab den Befehl dazu?
bisschen leicht aber bin ja erst aufgestanden - silvester sei dank ^^

EDIT: ogog macht hinne, hab gleich ne raid ^^


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

Vom lichtkönig ner...(keine ahnung wie die alle heisen) als Gruftlord .


----------



## BrdDaSram (1. Januar 2009)

Jep vom Lichkönig Ner'zhul
als Untoter Gruftlord wiedererweckt

Du darfst, ich geh raiden ^^


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

Ok ich bin zwar kein guter Fragesteller aber von welchem Volk war Anub'arak mal könig?? Ist ganz leicht.


----------



## Davidor (1. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ok ich bin zwar kein guter Fragesteller aber von welchem Volk war Anub'arak mal könig?? Ist ganz leicht.



Von den Nerubern


----------



## Gardsi (1. Januar 2009)

bin zwar nd fragensteller, aber is definitiv richtig *G*


----------



## Ren3gaid (1. Januar 2009)

GOGO nächste frage^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> Von den Nerubern


röööschtich.. du bist dran


----------



## youngceaser (2. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> röööschtich.. du bist dran


sieht nicht so aus als hätte er lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

ok dann frag ich:
Hoffe war noch ned
mit welchen worten "verabschiedete" sich rexxar von admiral proodmore


----------



## PadddYYY.. (2. Januar 2009)

öhm leb wohl?


----------



## Reschmet (2. Januar 2009)

Du noch viel lernen müssen junger General, bevor du dich stellen der Horde können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (2. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ok dann frag ich:
> Hoffe war noch ned
> mit welchen worten "verabschiedete" sich rexxar von admiral proodmore


ähm ich kann es nicht genau wort für wort sagen aber ich glaube es war 
"wir werden uns an dich erinnern so wie du früher warst"
irgendwie sowas war das


----------



## leckaeis (2. Januar 2009)

Wir werden ihn als den krieger in Erinnerung behalten, der er war.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Januar 2009)

wo is denn die nächste frage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (3. Januar 2009)

Bisher wurde ja nicht aufgeklärt welche Antwort richtig war oO


----------



## Oogieboogie (3. Januar 2009)

@ Dragon1: ich hätte gerne ne lösung oder antwort oder irgendwas, damit das hier mal weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukurio (3. Januar 2009)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Ein kleines Forumspiel - Rätselraten. Es geht darum ein Rätsel zu lösen. Da wir hier im WoW Forum sidn, muss es mit wow zu tun haben.
> 
> "The place served as a place for the nightelves to start anew in the wake of the great sundering".
> 
> ...


ich möchte mir eine neue Pfeffermühle zulegen, mit Kurbel.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Model "Heidelberg" von Zassenhaus?


----------



## Oogieboogie (4. Januar 2009)

nein...so frage richtig beantwortet, nächste frage...

warum zerbrach ashkandi, wer war bis zu dem zeitpunkt sein besitzer und wer schmiedete es neu?


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> warum zerbrach ashkandi, wer war bis zu dem zeitpunkt sein besitzer und wer schmiedete es neu?



Schwert gehörte Audin Lothar, zerbrochen von Orgrimm Doomhammer, neu geschmiedet von Nefarian...
Warum war glaube ich, weil Orgrimm sonst verloren hätte/Lothar damit auf den Doomhammer gehauen hat...


----------



## kingkryzon (4. Januar 2009)

so mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer weiss woher das foto hier ist?^^
is etwas kniffig^^


----------



## Borre (4. Januar 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> so mal was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist aus dem Wotlk-Video.


----------



## XBiggX (4. Januar 2009)

Das ist vom Bild das du siehst wenn du die 1.WOTLK Hülle in der Mitte aufmachst (oder ich bin zu dumm)


----------



## Borre (4. Januar 2009)

XBiggX schrieb:


> Das ist vom Bild das du siehst wenn du die 1.WOTLK Hülle in der Mitte aufmachst (oder ich bin zu dumm)




Sieht bei mir so aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (4. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Schwert gehörte Audin Lothar, zerbrochen von Orgrimm Doomhammer, neu geschmiedet von Nefarian...
> Warum war glaube ich, weil Orgrimm sonst verloren hätte/Lothar damit auf den Doomhammer gehauen hat...



soweit richtig, mit warum meinte ich "weil doomhammer es zerstörte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (4. Januar 2009)

Borre schrieb:


> Das ist aus dem Wotlk-Video.



glaube das ist richtig...
meine nämlich auch, dass das in dem wotlk vid sei, dass die wiedererweckung von sindragosa (glaube so heißt die) und die gewaltige streitmacht der geißel zeigt


----------



## Ren3gaid (4. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> glaube das ist richtig...
> meine nämlich auch, dass das in dem wotlk vid sei, dass die wiedererweckung von sindragosa (glaube so heißt die) und die gewaltige streitmacht der geißel zeigt



is vom trailer *hust hust*


----------



## Larandera (5. Januar 2009)

ich würd ingame bilder machen und dann hochladen und mal gucken ob jeder weis wo gewisse orte und so sind ^^

mal gucken ob ich iwo gute orte finde..


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

da das mal wieder dauert: neue frage!

nach welchem ereignis gründete sich die defias-bruderschaft und welches ziel verfolgt sie?


----------



## GerriG (6. Januar 2009)

äh ja ich weiss nich mehr so ganz genau, aufjeden fall war die Defias Bruderschaft damals die Architekten und Bauarbeiter die Stormwind aufgebaut haben, jedoch nicht bezahlt oder zu unrecht behandelt wurden.

Somit hat sich der Edwin van cleef gegen Stormwind gewendet 

(Mehr weiss ich nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

EINFACH 
sie wollten syntolegie(ich hab da glaub was falsch geschrieben) die kunden abwerben!


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> äh ja ich weiss nich mehr so ganz genau, aufjeden fall war die Defias Bruderschaft damals die Architekten und Bauarbeiter die Stormwind aufgebaut haben, jedoch nicht bezahlt oder zu unrecht behandelt wurden.
> 
> Somit hat sich der Edwin van cleef gegen Stormwind gewendet
> 
> ...



richtig...weil sie nicht bezahlt wurden, ham sie sich gegründet...und zwar, um welches ziel zu verfolgen?


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Waren die Festungsbaumeister von SW welches nach dem Zweiten? Krieg wiederaufgebaut werden musste. Als sie ihre Kohle net bekommen haben haben sie die Stadt verlassen um eine Verschwörung mit dem Ziel der Entthronung des Wrynn-Geschlechts anzustreben. Diese ist ihnen auch mehr oder weniger gut gelungen, sie konnten den King Varian Wrynn gefangen nehmen, erst auf der Insel Alcaz einkerkern dann ist er glaube ich mit Patch 2.1 freigekommen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nach SW zurückgekehrt. Somit sind sie mit ihrer Verschwörung gescheitert.


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

jetzt ernsthaft 
um sich am könig zu rächen


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Waren die Festungsbaumeister von SW welches nach dem Zweiten? Krieg wiederaufgebaut werden musste. Als sie ihre Kohle net bekommen haben haben sie die Stadt verlassen um eine Verschwörung mit dem Ziel der Entthronung des Wrynn-Geschlechts anzustreben. Diese ist ihnen auch mehr oder weniger gut gelungen, sie konnten den King Varian Wrynn gefangen nehmen, erst auf der Insel Alcaz einkerkern dann ist er glaube ich mit Patch 2.1 freigekommen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nach SW zurückgekehrt. Somit sind sie mit ihrer Verschwörung gescheitert.



jau akzeptier ich du bist dran...meinte jetzt doch eher die zerstörung stormwinds aber im endeffekt kann man beides als deren ziele ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: patch 1.9 wars glaub ich


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Nachdem in der Nähe ein Thread ist vonwegen "Kara zu zweit clear" frag ich ganz dreist:

Was für eine Kopfbedeckung müsste Moroes eigentlich im Untod tragen da er sie während seiner Dienstzeit bei Mediev immer getragen hat?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

keine weil er während seiner dienst zeit auch keine getragen hat (total geraten)


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> keine weil er während seiner dienst zeit auch keine getragen hat (total geraten)


Dann wäre meine Frage schwachsinnig formuliert da er keine trägt... Somit würde er die für ihn "eigentlich richtige" kopfbedeckung tragen und somit wäre das "müsste" falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

die scheuklappen, die er trug, um sich vor den visionen zu schützen?


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> die scheuklappen, die er trug, um sich vor den visionen zu schützen?


aye, your turn


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

okay...wie heißen die beiden waffen von rexxar?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

die eine serathil und die andere killerschredder


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

yessir


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

dan bin ich wohl dran mhh was frag ich den is zwar zu einfach ich weis aber
was bedeutet medivh


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Wahrer der Geheimnisse in der Sprache der Hochelfen
Glaube er nennt noch ne zweite Bedeutung aber die weiß ich netmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

vollkommen richtig 
du bist dran


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Wer schrieb
"Eine Studie über Heimlichkeit und Verrat"


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

mhh ich glaub das war garona oder?


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> mhh ich glaub das war garona oder?


Ja


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

wer hat malfurion zum druiden ausgebildet


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> wer hat malfurion zum druiden ausgebildet


War das net Cenarius?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

mhh war wohl zuleicht :/


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Eine leichte Frage, bin aber grad in Azeroth unterwegs um Material für eine schwerere zu finden.

Wo fand die Entscheidungsschlacht zwischen Anduin Lothar und Ogrim Doomhammer statt?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

am schwarz fels aber du darfst nochmal weil du dir soviel mühe machst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> am schwarz fels aber du darfst nochmal weil du dir soviel mühe machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BLACKROCK!
war aber davor, Brennende Steppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bist aber erstma du dran, brauch noch bischen Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> am schwarz fels aber du darfst nochmal weil du dir soviel mühe machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war unfair wollte ich auch grad fragen^^


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

oke auf die schnelle fällt mir nets ein farm grad grünen welping bin scho so verzweifelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ner´zul wurde zum....


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

lichkönig


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

ja man kann sich net konzentrieren wen man am heulen is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber is natürlich richtig dan mach mal^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

=)

beim kampf um unterstadt (wie ich die eindeutschung hasse -.-", es heißt fürm ich immer noch undercity) muss die horde einen ehemals scheinbar getreuen von sylvanas töten...wer war sein bruder?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

dämonen haben geschwister? dachte die wachsen aus der erde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (6. Januar 2009)

Mannoman ihr müsst ja alle tierische laaangeweile haben ^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

also wie genau das abläuft weiß ich jetzt sooo nicht, aber ich weiß, dass die 2 gesuchten brüder sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Varimathras war der eine Bruder Balnazar war der zweite und der dritte Tichondrius
Wobei ich mir bei der Schreibweise unsicher bin ^^


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Varimathras war der eine Bruder Balnazar war der zweite und der dritte Tichondrius
> Wobei ich mir bei der Schreibweise unsicher bin ^^


entweder du weist allet über wow oder dein google gibt dir info´d die es mir net gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Varimathras war der eine Bruder Balnazar war der zweite und der dritte Tichondrius
> Wobei ich mir bei der Schreibweise unsicher bin ^^



wieder mal richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> entweder du weist allet über wow oder dein google gibt dir info´d die es mir net gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagen wir so: Ich spiele WoW seit dem Beginn und ich hab ein sehr gutes Gedächtniss...
Was ich einmal lese vergess ich quasi nie, ich kenn auch heute noch alle Bücher aus meiner Schulzeit mehr oder weniger auswendig ^^


Meine Frage: Wer war der letzte *Hochkönig* der Zwerge


----------



## Mitzy (6. Januar 2009)

hieß der nich Modinus Anvilnar- oder so ähnlich?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

gogo boogie du weist das i wo in den tiefen deines langzeitgedächtnises is dieso info teile sie mit 
den ich muss passen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

naja der aktuelle ist ja magni bronzebart wenn ich mich nicht täusche...
dann rate ich mal einfach und sage der letzte war muradin

/edith: Mitzy ich glaube du meinst Modimus Ambossar...der war nämlich der letzte könig der zwerge, bevor die sich in die 3 teil klans getrennt haben


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> hieß der nich Modinus Anvilnar- oder so ähnlich?


glaube Anvilmar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du bist gut ^^


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> hieß der nich Modinus Anvilnar- oder so ähnlich?


welcome ich warte scho drauf deine fragen zu verzehren


----------



## Mitzy (6. Januar 2009)

Euh, ok *grübel*

Wo lebten die Dunkelzwerge, nachdem sie aus Ironforge vertrieben waren, und wie hieß Ihre Stadt?


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Lebten in den Redridge Mountains und die Stadt hieß Thaurissian womit mal wieder gezeigt wäre das Zwerge unkreativ sind, denn der König heißt genauso ^^


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

rotkamm gebrierge i wo ganz unten rechts name vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt sage "Stimmt", dann wäre es ja langweilig... WÜrde ich sagen, es stimmt nicht, würde ich lügen und den Spott auf mich ziehen...

Hmmmm... Kann sein! *grins*




Ne, stimmt schon, du bist MagicDarrok.


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Wer kämpfte im "Krieg der Spinne" gegen wen?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

die  geißel gegen die aqir


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> die untoten armeen der geißel gegen die aqir


nope


----------



## Quéx (6. Januar 2009)

Das dürfte HdZ4 sein ( Hyjal der Vergangenheit )
Ist mal was anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

hdz4 is stratholme du meinst hdz3 und das war kein ganzer krieg nur ine schlacht


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

CoT3 ist die Schlacht um Mount Hyjal und nein, das ist nicht der Krieg der Spinne


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

doch der lich king gegen die neruber is krieg der spinne ich verwette mein a****


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

also deinen Hintern will ich net, aber deine Frage ^^


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

:> kurs überlegen


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

wer war massgeblich an medivh´s tot beteiligt


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> wer war massgeblich an medivh´s tot beteiligt


öhm, Kadghar, Anduin Lothar und Garona Halfcast
Ob du jetzt Kadghar meinst der ihm en Schwert in die Brust gerammt hat meinst, Lothar der ihm den Kopf abgehauen hat oder Miss Halfcast die ihn glaube ich mit einem Dolch angegriffen hat weiß ich wirklich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

die wichtigen hast genannt war ja so kla <.< die wachen die das meiste gemacht haben sin ja wayne :>


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> die wichtigen hast genannt war ja so kla <.< die wachen die das meiste gemacht haben sin ja wayne :>


meinst du die wachen, welche die ganze zeit mit den dämonen gekämpft haben^^
die warn aber nicht so wirklich an seinem tod beteiligt...
DIE haben ihm nicht den kopf abgeschlagen^^


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> meinst du die wachen, welche die ganze zeit mit den dämonen gekämpft haben^^
> die warn aber nicht so wirklich an seinem tod beteiligt...
> DIE haben ihm nicht den kopf abgeschlagen^^


das isn argument


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

was bedeutet das Titanenwort "Kalimdor" übersetzt?


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

ich glaube Land der Sterne oder sowas...
war irgendwas mit Sterne


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

land der sterne will aber keine fragen mehr stellen zu müde


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

naja, beim Topfschlagen würde ich "lauwarm" sagen ^^


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

dan halt land des ewigen (sternen)lichts <.<


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> dan halt land des ewigen (sternen)lichts <.<


ach ja stimmt ja...
stell eben ne frage, geht schnell...waren eh inzwischen schonmal alle da^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> dan halt land des ewigen (sternen)lichts <.<


dat is en Treffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

ich hab 99% der fragen gestellt xD aber ne ganz kurs 1 
was war das erste was arthas getan hat nachdem er kel´thuzad wiederbelebt hat ?


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

öhm, an en Baum gepinkelt? ^^
oder meinst du den Überfall auf Dalaran um Medivhs Zauberbuch zu klauen?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

FU DU HAST MEINE POINTE GEKLAUT 
und im prinzip gut nur da fehlt mir was


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, er hat....
er hat....
er hat sich in Richtung der Blackrock Camp's begeben^^?
und davor ein pläuschchen mit Kel gehabt^^


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

was bringt einem so ne zauber buch von einem der mächtigsten mages ever überhaupt außer ankuken kann man damit ja nets machen


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Antonidas verprügelt?



rulaniias schrieb:


> was bringt einem so ne zauber buch von einem der mächtigsten mages ever überhaupt außer ankuken kann man damit ja nets machen




Naja, doch, mit dem Zauberbuch konnte der frisch gebastelte Lich Archimonde in die Welt der Sterblichen beschwören
Wobei mich ehrlich gesagt interesieren würde wie das Riesenvieh Archi von Dalaran, welches ja bekanntlich bis vor kurzem südlich von Lordaron war, nach Kalimdor kommt... En Schiff würde bei dem Oschi ja gnadenlos absaufen


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Antonidas verprügelt?


xD 
aber leider nich das was ich meine


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Antonidas verprügelt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10000000000000 mio punkte für den jungen mann in der 1 reihe


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

er hat kel'thuzad geholfen kontakt mit dem guten Archi aufzunehmen^^

zu lahm óò


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> er hat kel'thuzad geholfen kontakt mit dem guten Archi aufzunehmen^^


sorry da war einer schnella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Naja, also so ganz chronologisch war das aber net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie heißt der legendäre Riesenwidder der in zahlreichen Zwergenlegenden verarbeitet ist?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

magic the stace is yours


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> magic the stace is yours


Immernoch Darrok ^^
Leider war der Name schon vergeben von nem Typen der inzwischen seit fast 1,5 Jahren nichts mehr gemacht hat (posts oder so) -.-


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Immernoch Darrok ^^
> Leider war der Name schon vergeben von nem Typen der inzwischen seit fast 1,5 Jahren nichts mehr gemacht hat (posts oder so) -.-


armes tuktuk^^


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

hmm....
vielleicht hieß er...
äh.m...
in if steht das doch iwo...
Knochenknacker^^?


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

ne das wär zu einfach


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> hmm....
> vielleicht hieß er...
> äh.m...
> in if steht das doch iwo...
> Knochenknacker^^?



Also wenn sie "Toothgnasher" mit Knochenknacker übersetzt haben gute Nacht -.-


----------



## Mitzy (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> (...)
> Naja, doch, mit dem Zauberbuch konnte der frisch gebastelte Lich Archimonde in die Welt der Sterblichen beschwören
> Wobei mich ehrlich gesagt interesieren würde wie das Riesenvieh Archi von Dalaran, welches ja bekanntlich bis vor kurzem südlich von Lordaron war, nach Kalimdor kommt... En Schiff würde bei dem Oschi ja gnadenlos absaufen



Denken wir in der pewpew Blizzard Zeit: Da war so´n Licht und Archi sagte "Beam me up" und zwusch war er dann bäm überall wo er zack hinwollte!

Denken wir einigermaßen logischer (wobei dazu nicht viel gehört):
Er kam an, schaute sich um und benutzte seine Kräfte. Die Nathrezim mussten ja auch irgendwie hin und her kommen... Gut, sie konnten sicher Ihre Flügen gebrauchen, allerdings denke ich, dass das Verhältnis Körper-Flügel Spannweite nicht so vorteilhaft war, dass sie fliegen konnten- höchstens gleiten.

Also hat sich Archi entweder durch Beschwörungen hin und her schicken lassen, durch Nekropolen (man weiß ja, wie unheimlich viel Platz in den Dingern ist- auch wenn man beim draufgucken nichs sieht... Naja... so irrt man sich halt) oder er hat aus allen Untoten ein Floß gemacht und schipperte rüber.


----------



## Gnorgh (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Antonidas verprügelt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab da im Hinterkopf, dass zumindest KJ und Archi ihre Größe auf Wunsch anpassen können. Also könnte er wohl auch locker auf ein Schiff passen.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Also wenn sie "Toothgnasher" mit Knochenknacker übersetzt haben gute Nacht -.-


ah jez weiss ichs XDDDDD
er heisst toothgnasher...
ich glaub die haben das mit irgend was kranken wie zähneknirrscher oder knirrschzahn übersetzt...
blizzard blizzard^^

frage... hmm...


----------



## rulaniias (6. Januar 2009)

wen die das könnten würden sie sich 100000000meter groß machen und alles one hitn (was sie aus meiner ehrfahurng raus nich tuen)


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

naja, Zähneknirscher wäre nach Blizzard-Manier richtig übersetzt (ich denke mit Schaudern an Miss Prachtmeer und Miss Flüsterwind)



rulaniias schrieb:


> wen die das könnten würden sie sich 100000000meter groß machen und alles one hitn (was sie aus meiner ehrfahurng raus nich tuen)



Nja, zieh Archi ma in den Well of Eternity, hat unser Raidleader ma gemacht als er uns zu laut fand ^^ danach war Ruhe


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

so habe ne (viel zu leichte) frage
mir fällt grad nichts besseres ein, also:
wie GENAU wurde mannoroth getötet und wo^^

jaja miss prachtmeer...*heul*
jaaaina dein name ist schrecklich!


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Er hat eine nette Axt in die Brust bekommen von einem Kollegen namens Grom Hellscream
War glaub ich im heutigen Desolace

ps: ELP 4tw!


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Januar 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> so habe ne (viel zu leichte) frage
> mir fällt grad nichts besseres ein, also:
> wie GENAU wurde mannoroth getötet und wo^^
> 
> ...


grom hat ihm seine axt in die brust geschlagen und das is im eschental(weiß nich genau wie das gebiet dort genau in WoW heißt)


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Er hat eine nette Axt in die Brust bekommen von einem Kollegen namens Grom Hellscream
> War glaub ich im heutigen Desolacesorry falsch wär ashenvale um genau zu sein Demon Fall Canyon
> 
> ps: ELP 4tw!






Keksemacher schrieb:


> grom hat ihm seine axt in die brust geschlagen und das is im eschental(weiß nich genau wie das gebiet dort genau in WoW heißt)


jap ungefähr so...
man kann das ganze noch unnötig ausschmücken, aber das ist die richtige antwort^^


----------



## kingkryzon (6. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> glaube das ist richtig...
> meine nämlich auch, dass das in dem wotlk vid sei, dass die wiedererweckung von sindragosa (glaube so heißt die) und die gewaltige streitmacht der geißel zeigt


der hintergrund des arsenals


----------



## Keksemacher (6. Januar 2009)

mist mir fällt gerade nichts ein.
jemand anders kann die frage stellen.


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

okay dann stell ich mal wieder eine neue frage:

wie hieß der hexenmeister, der für neltharion (deathwing) alexstrasza mit hilfe der dämonenseele gefangen nahm?


----------



## Davidor (6. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> okay dann stell ich mal wieder eine neue frage:
> 
> wie hieß der hexenmeister, der für neltharion (deathwing) alexstrasza mit hilfe der dämonenseele gefangen nahm?



Na Danke,da les ich das Buch gerade und du verrätst mir her schon irgenwelche Schlüsselpunkte^^ Ich könnt ja nu weiterlesen und dir antworten,hab aber nicht wirklich Lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

upsie xD

na dann guck hier am besten nicht so schnell wieder rein =P


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Nekros Skullcrusher


----------



## Oogieboogie (6. Januar 2009)

jop...du bist =)


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

Ups eben erst gesehen...

Wem unterstand besagter Nekros Skullcrusher wirklich (es war NICHT Deathwing wie du geschrieben hast)


----------



## dobro (6. Januar 2009)

Ehm so weit ich weiß Zuluhed


----------



## Yarom (6. Januar 2009)

Zuluhed, der soundsote^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (6. Januar 2009)

dobro schrieb:


> Ehm so weit ich weiß Zuluhed


jop, der war das ^^


----------



## dobro (6. Januar 2009)

ehm gut dann frag ich mal was ^^

Welcher von Khadgar´s Meistern wollte, dass er sobald er bei Medivh in Karazhan war, sich in seiner Bibliothek umsieht um eine bestätigung zu finden, dass es eine fünfte Troll-Rasse gibt?


----------



## drood (7. Januar 2009)

dobro schrieb:


> ehm gut dann frag ich mal was ^^
> 
> Welcher von Khadgar´s Meistern wollte, dass er sobald er bei Medivh in Karazhan war, sich in seiner Bibliothek umsieht um eine bestätigung zu finden, dass es eine fünfte Troll-Rasse gibt?




Meister Alonda.


----------



## dobro (7. Januar 2009)

Stimmt genau =)


----------



## Ren3gaid (8. Januar 2009)

gogo nächste frage^^


----------



## drood (8. Januar 2009)

Ok 

Welcher Alter Gott ist unter Nordend eingespert?


----------



## Ren3gaid (8. Januar 2009)

*hust*?


----------



## BrdDaSram (8. Januar 2009)

Das war schonmal

Yogg-Saron is die Antwort
will aber net die nächste Frage stellen


----------



## Dreet (8. Januar 2009)

Dann ich wie wurde Ner´Zul (schreibt man den so?) zum Lich König ?


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Januar 2009)

Dreet schrieb:


> Dann ich wie wurde Ner´Zul (schreibt man den so?) zum Lich König ?


Kil jaeden hat seine seele in die rüstung gespeert


----------



## Dreet (9. Januar 2009)

stimmt^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (9. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Ups eben erst gesehen...
> 
> Wem unterstand besagter Nekros Skullcrusher wirklich (es war NICHT Deathwing wie du geschrieben hast)



ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass der dem unterstand, sondern nur, dass er es für neltharion tat...
schließlich gab dieser die dämonenseele an die orcs und somit war meine aussage nicht falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (9. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> okay dann stell ich mal wieder eine neue frage:
> 
> wie hieß der hexenmeister, der für neltharion (deathwing) alexstrasza mit hilfe der dämonenseele gefangen nahm?


Nunja, aber wenn du schreibst das er etwas "für" Deathwing getan hat setzt das die Absicht des Hexenmeisters vorraus. Ansonsten hätte ein Vergewaltigungsopfer auch etwas für den Vergewaltiger getan. 
Alexstraza wurde als Gebärmaschine von Skullcrusher FÜR Zuluhed versklavt und Deathwing hat versucht die Eier zu klauen. 
Somit war dein Satz imo sehr schlecht formuliert.


----------



## Oogieboogie (9. Januar 2009)

naja okay...damit kann ich leben =)
schlecht formuliert ist immer noch besser als falsch gewusst^^


----------



## Altharis (10. Januar 2009)

Ich will euch in eurem kleinen Disput jetzt nicht stören, aber könnt ihr mal bitte ne neue Frage stellen? Wird langsam langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (10. Januar 2009)

Ich will euch in eurem kleinen Disput jetzt nicht stören, aber könnt ihr mal bitte ne neue Frage stellen? Wird langsam langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (10. Januar 2009)

Sorry für Doppelpost, I-Net hat gesponnen...
Kann man Posts eig. auch wieder löschen? Wenn ja, wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. Januar 2009)

okay wie du willst...neue frage:

unter welchem namen ist die uralte stadt "Eldre'Thalas" heute bekannt?


----------



## Luk0as (11. Januar 2009)

andere Frage . Wer rettete Alextrase vor den orks


----------



## blcktetra (11. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> okay wie du willst...neue frage:
> 
> unter welchem namen ist die uralte stadt "Eldre'Thalas" heute bekannt?



Dm, also nicht Todesminen sondern Dire Maul(für die nicht-Englisch Könner: Düsterbruch)


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. Januar 2009)

blcktetra schrieb:


> Dm, also nicht Todesminen sondern Dire Maul(für die nicht-Englisch Könner: Düsterbruch)



richtig


----------



## Ren3gaid (11. Januar 2009)

weiter?


----------



## blcktetra (11. Januar 2009)

Gibt doch schon ne neue:

Wer rettete AlexStrasZA vor den Orks


----------



## leckaeis (11. Januar 2009)

Immernoch Rhonin mitsamt Begleiter ..

Naja dann mach ich mal die nächste Frage :

Vereesa Windrunner, Falstad Wildhammer, Nekros Scullcrusher, Neltharion und später auch Rhonin Redhaier, waren alle samt bloß Schachfiguren einer Person. 
Wer war diese Person und welcher Rasse gehörte sie an ?


----------



## Yoranox (11. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mal Raten müsste dann von den alten Göttern welchem speziell weiß ich nicht sind ja nicht alle namentlich bekannt also werdens alle zusammen sein oder C'thun.Das glaube ich weil ja Neltharion von den alten Göttern korrumpiert wurde und deshalb wohl ohne es wahrscheinlich selbst zu wissen für sie arbeitet.


----------



## leckaeis (11. Januar 2009)

Neltharion wurde von denen korrumpiert, das stimmt ja.
Aber das war ca. 10.000 Jahre vor dem Zeitpunkt, von dem meine Frage handelt.

Bei meiner Frage werden ALLE oben aufgezählten hintergangen .... allerdings nur teilweise erfolgreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (11. Januar 2009)

War es vieleicht mal wieder Sargeras?(Titan)
Ansonsten weiss ich auch nicht weiter...


----------



## leckaeis (11. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiss, sind Rhonin und co nie mit Sargeras in Verbindung gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmt also auch nicht.
Nächster Tipp :  Die Person wurde getötet, von jemandem, von dem sie geglaubt hatte ihn zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Altharis (11. Januar 2009)

Dann hab ich auch keine Idee mehr...

[OT]Rhonin ist durch einen Zeitenriss 10.000 Jahre in die Vergangenheit gereist, um zu verhindern, dass die Brennende Legion, deren Anführer Sargeras ist, den Mount Hyal und damit den Weltenbaum erreicht.[/OT]


----------



## Ren3gaid (11. Januar 2009)

ja ok kannste pls lösen weil wies aussieht weiß keiner die antwort


----------



## Teax51 (11. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht von dem Krasus bzw. Korialstraz der ein Drache war aber in der Form eines Magiers von Dalaran unterwegs war?


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. Januar 2009)

Der lebt aber noch oder nicht


----------



## leckaeis (11. Januar 2009)

Hm na schön, ich löse mal auf.
Die Antwort ist :Kryll

Er hat Necros hintergangen, in dem er seine Informationen an Neltharion weitergegeben hat.
Vereesa und Falstad hat er hintergangen, als die drei ein Versteck vor einem Drachen gesucht haben. Dabei hat er den Zwerg und die Elfe in eine Art Treibsand gelockt, der in eine Trollhöhle führt.
Neltharion wollte er zusammen mit dem Medallion, dass Rhonin bekommen hatte und mit der Dämonenseele zu seinem Diener machen.

Unglücklicherweise wurde Kryll getötet, als Rhonin einen zauber eines Golems abwehrte.


Dann starte ich mal ne leichtere Frage : Welcher Rasse gehört Kryll an?


----------



## Davidor (11. Januar 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Hm na schön, ich löse mal auf.
> Die Antwort ist :Kryll
> 
> Er hat Necros hintergangen, in dem er seine Informationen an Neltharion weitergegeben hat.
> ...



Ich meine er war ein Goblin


----------



## leckaeis (11. Januar 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> Ich meine er war ein Goblin



Korrekt.
Du darfst weiter machen.


----------



## Davidor (11. Januar 2009)

Mir fällt aber nichts schweres ein^^

Welche Rasse wurde von Yogg-Saron in Nordend korrumpiert?


----------



## MagicDarrok (11. Januar 2009)

Naja, zum einen wurde mit Loken ein Titan korrupt
Außerdem einige der "eisernen" oder wie die Zwerge heißen

Aber ich nehme an du meinst die Furbolgs in dem Baumstumpf in den Grizzlyhills


----------



## Ren3gaid (11. Januar 2009)

nächste frage pls?


----------



## MagicDarrok (11. Januar 2009)

Bis Davidor mir nich gesagt hat das es stimmt, nö
Er könnte ja immernoch "The Faceless Ones" meinen die ja auch irgendwie von Yogg Sarron korrumpiert wurden. Oder die Twilight Hammer die ihn anbeten. Oder die Funugs-Viecher in Ahn'Kahet die ja wohl auch unter seinem Einfluss stehen...


----------



## Ren3gaid (11. Januar 2009)

OmG


----------



## drood (12. Januar 2009)

nunja da keine ne frage stellt mach ich es:





Sagt mir wo  sich die alten götter aufhalten bzw wo ihr grab is. (mind 3 wird man finden)


----------



## MagicDarrok (12. Januar 2009)

C'Thun: Tempel von Ahn'Quiraj (kA wie geschrieben)
Yogg Saron: "unter" Northrend, entweder in Ulduar, unter den Grizzly Hills oder doch unter Azjol Nerub... wo genau ist afaik noch unbekannt

Und mehr "aufentaltsorte" sind NICHT bestätigt... Welchen du als drittes haben willst weiß ich net aber ich will die Quelle dazu.


----------



## drood (12. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> C'Thun: Tempel von Ahn'Quiraj (kA wie geschrieben)
> Yogg Saron: "unter" Northrend, entweder in Ulduar, unter den Grizzly Hills oder doch unter Azjol Nerub... wo genau ist afaik noch unbekannt
> 
> Und mehr "aufentaltsorte" sind NICHT bestätigt... Welchen du als drittes haben willst weiß ich net aber ich will die Quelle dazu.




doch also mind 1 muste noch finden ein kleiner tip:  Die leiche liegt im westlichsten teil kalimdors da wo die nachtelfen ihr 2 gebiet erkunden dürfen


----------



## leckaeis (12. Januar 2009)

Naja da nach Namen gar nich gefragt wird:

Einer is in AQ

Einer "unter" Northrend 

Und die Leiche von einem liegt im westlichen Kalimdor da wo die Nachtelfen ihr 2. Gebiet erkunden dürfen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (12. Januar 2009)

nein nein 

es gibt nur 

C'Thun und Yogg saron den anderen gott kennt man nicht, also den namen^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (12. Januar 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Und die Leiche von einem liegt im westlichen Kalimdor da wo die Nachtelfen ihr 2. Gebiet erkunden dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





kannste pls koords oder genau sagen wo das teil is? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sry for doppelpost


----------



## leckaeis (12. Januar 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> kannste pls koords oder genau sagen wo das teil is?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö kann ich nich, weil ich die Infos bloß aus dem Post meines Vorposters hab. Da er auch gleichzeitig der Fragensteller ist, frag ich mich warum er seine eigene Frage beantwortet.

Naja wie gesagt, nach Namen wurd ja nich gefragt.


----------



## MagicDarrok (12. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> doch also mind 1 muste noch finden ein kleiner tip:  Die leiche liegt im westlichsten teil kalimdors da wo die nachtelfen ihr 2 gebiet erkunden dürfen


Kleiner Tipp: Von dem Kollegen der da gestorben ist weiß man noch net so recht ob er zu den alten Göttern gezählt wird. Es gibt Quellen die sagen es war ein "Old God" andere sprechen von einem "Forgotten One" welches ein Diener der Old Gods wäre.


----------



## drood (12. Januar 2009)

Also weil es keiner weiß :  Den namen kenn ich selber nit Aber die leiche liegt in dunkelküste das sone art schlange wo ein riesengroßes schwert in den kopf gerammt wurde


Einfach ma googeln dann findet ihrs


----------



## MasterV (12. Januar 2009)

Die Meistergleve nennt sich das Teil in der Dunkelküste...

Aber, C'thun ist keiner der alten Götter sondern nur einer von ihren Dienern.
Der einzige namentlich bekannte ist momentan Yogg-Saron, wie man ja in diversen Northendquests erfährt.
Im Schattenmondtal, im westlichen Lager der Arroka versuchen die einen Alter Gott oder einen ihrer Diener zu beschwören.

Man weiß halt nicht viel über die kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Januar 2009)

Meint ihr den wo die Meistergleve drinsteckt?
Ist zwar ein bissl klein das Bild,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber notfalls kann man hier das Ding in Groß bewundern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drood (12. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Meint ihr den wo die Meistergleve drinsteckt?
> Ist zwar ein bissl klein das Bild,
> 
> 
> ...




Thats right 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du bist (da es kein andere wuste nunja mach einfach ^^)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (12. Januar 2009)

MasterV schrieb:


> Aber, C'thun ist keiner der alten Götter sondern nur einer von ihren Dienern.





> When the Titans came, millennia, aeons passed during fights against the five Old Gods. One was killed, and its remains can be seen at the Master's Glaive in Darkshore, Kalimdor with an immense sword piercing its skull; others were defeated. Three were weakened (although still powerful beyond mortal comprehension), while one, C'Thun fell into the barren lands of Silithus. Fell, but didn't die.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist C'Thun wohl doch einer der alten Götter?


----------



## drood (12. Januar 2009)

MasterV schrieb:


> Die Meistergleve nennt sich das Teil in der Dunkelküste...
> 
> Aber, C'thun ist keiner der alten Götter sondern nur einer von ihren Dienern.
> Der einzige namentlich bekannte ist momentan Yogg-Saron, wie man ja in diversen Northendquests erfährt.
> ...




öhm C'thun is ein gott bzw war einer man konnte ihn nur killn weil er geschwächst war


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (12. Januar 2009)

C'thun isn alter Gott
und ihre Diener sind ja die Elementar Halb-Götter
Ragnaros-Feuer
Neptulon-Wasser
Therazane-Erde
___________-luft(Nein net Donnerraan das war sein Sohn)


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Januar 2009)

da hier nichts neues mehr kommt stell ich eine frage 
wer ist der derzeitige champion der titanen?Und wer war es vorher und warum ist er es nicht mehr?


----------



## Bullet1990 (13. Januar 2009)

Aman' Thuls ist der mächtigste.
Vorher war es glaube ich Sargeras (Ihr mächtigster Krieger), der dann aber durch die Dämonen selbser böse wurde


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Januar 2009)

Bullet1990 schrieb:


> Aman' Thuls ist der mächtigste.
> Vorher war es glaube ich Sargeras (Ihr mächtigster Krieger), der dann aber durch die Dämonen selbser böse wurde


aman thul ist nicht der champion der titanen rest war jedoch richtig


----------



## Altharis (14. Januar 2009)

gehts bald weiter? oder soll ich ne neue frage stellen?


----------



## Mr.62 (14. Januar 2009)

weiter gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (14. Januar 2009)

Na gut, damits weiter geht:

Welchen Dämon vernichteten Jaina Proudmore und Magna Aegwynn auf dem Dreadmist-Gipfel?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (14. Januar 2009)

ehm war das nicht sargeras?^^


----------



## Altharis (14. Januar 2009)

nene, aegwynns kampf gegen sargeras war n paar hundert jahre vorher, irgendwo weit im norden, vllt northrend


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

Xeleth ? ^^ oder vertausch ich das was ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (14. Januar 2009)

Zmoldor.
Also nochmal meine frage:Wer ist der derzeitige Champion der Titanen?


----------



## jolk (14. Januar 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Zmoldor.
> Also nochmal meine frage:Wer ist der derzeitige Champion der Titanen?


aman'thul?   eigentlich ja das ganze pantheon oder? mmh naja ich sag aman'thul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder vllt doch beides?


----------



## Oogieboogie (14. Januar 2009)

keks meinst du damit den champion des pantheon? das müsste glaube ich Aggramar sein


----------



## Gerbalin (15. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> keks meinst du damit den champion des pantheon? das müsste glaube ich Aggramar sein



Jup denke auch es ist Vanir Titan Aggramar


----------



## Keksemacher (15. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> keks meinst du damit den champion des pantheon? das müsste glaube ich Aggramar sein


jo genau


----------



## Oogieboogie (16. Januar 2009)

okay dann hier die neue frage: was hat es mit Aggramar's Waffe auf sich?


----------



## Mage_Collina (16. Januar 2009)

ist nur n teil von sargeras waffe gorshalach. sargeras hat den anderen teil und wenn die beiden sich mal aufn bier treffen, können sie dat ding wieder zusammenfügen^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (17. Januar 2009)

genau das =) du bist dran Collina


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (17. Januar 2009)

wir warten und warten und schlafen


----------



## Yoranox (18. Januar 2009)

*push* ich stell mal einfach ne neue frage damits weitergehen kann was einfaches: Was war der Grund dafür das Kil'jaeden Ner'zhul zum Lichking machte und Gul'dan zu seinem nachfolger.


----------



## MagicDarrok (18. Januar 2009)

Naja, er wollte Azeroth für die Invasion der Legion vorbereiten


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (18. Januar 2009)

ZzZZZZzZzz magic überprüfs mal auf wowwiki oder wikipedia


----------



## Dreet (18. Januar 2009)

> *push* ich stell mal einfach ne neue frage damits weitergehen kann was einfaches: Was war der Grund dafür das Kil'jaeden Ner'zhul zum Lichking machte und Gul'dan zu seinem nachfolger



Weil Ner'zuhl ich glaub das 2 mal versagt hat und Kil'jaeden sauer wurde.
Wieso er Gul'dan zum Nachfolger machte weiß ich nich^^

Mfg Dreet


----------



## Tabulon (18. Januar 2009)

Ich denke mal Gul'dan hat einfach das Zeug dafür... Moment mal.... Gul'dan isn Todesritter?! Ich dachte immer das wäre ein hexer!!


----------



## Oogieboogie (19. Januar 2009)

Gul'dan war auch ein Hexenmeister, aber er erschuf den ersten Todesritter, der nicht im Befehl der Geisel war. Zumindest glaube ich, das es so war.^^

Zur Frage: kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (19. Januar 2009)

Jap, er erschuf den ersten Todesritter, ich glaub, dass ist auch gleichzeitig der aus dem Black Temple, ich weiß nur gerade den Namen nicht. Leute aus dem Schattenmondtal werden Ihn noch kennen, wo man den Stab und so holen musste...


----------



## Yoranox (19. Januar 2009)

Teron Blutschatten war der erste also das er 2 mal versagt hatte stimmt aber da fehlt einiges also warum ner'zhul trotz 2 mal versagen verschont wurde und lich king wurde und warum halt gul'dan nachfolger wurde...klar hatt er das zeug dazu aber das ist schon was ungenau^^


----------



## Keksemacher (21. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> *push* ich stell mal einfach ne neue frage damits weitergehen kann was einfaches: Was war der Grund dafür das Kil'jaeden Ner'zhul zum Lichking machte und Gul'dan zu seinem nachfolger.


Ner'zhul wurde zum Lichking gemacht weil er Kiljaedens Befehle verweigern wollte.Ein guter Nebeneffekt ist halt das er so auf Azeroth die Geißel beherrscht und die Legion somit ein mächtiges Werkzeug auf Azeroth hat.Guldan wurde zum Nachfolger weil er Kiljaeden die Treue schwur und alles machen wollte was er ihm befehlen würde.

Nächste Frage:Mit wem ist Amanthul sozusagen "verheiratet"?


----------



## Mitzy (22. Januar 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Nächste Frage:Mit wem ist Amanthul sozusagen "verheiratet"?



Eonar die Lebensbinderin (Patronin allen Lebens, Dame des Lebens, die Große Mutter, Erdenmutter der Tauren- unter anderem Titel von Ihr).


----------



## Dreet (25. Januar 2009)

Da keiner ne Frage stellt mach ich weiter!

Wen rief Tyrande an ihr zu helfen das die Brennende Legion und die Geißel die Wälder des Eschentals nicht überrennen?


----------



## BrdDaSram (25. Januar 2009)

Und jetzt in der deutschen Grammatik?


----------



## Maxugon (25. Januar 2009)

Dreet schrieb:


> Da keiner ne Frage stellt mach ich weiter!
> 
> Wen rief Tyrande an ihr zu helfen das die Brennende Legion und die Geißel die Wälder des Eschentals nicht überrennen?


"Wen rief Tyrande an, ihr zu helfen, damit die Brennende Legion mit der Geißel die Wälder des Eschentals nicht überrennen?"

Den Bruder von Illidan ?Malfiorius oder so ^^


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Na eigentlich heißt er Malfurion

Edit: Darf ich ne Frage stellen?^^


----------



## Naho (25. Januar 2009)

Stell doch ... wir warten^^


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Ok. Wie lautet der Name des Gefährten von Vareesa Windrunner auf ihrem Weg nach Grim Batol?


----------



## Fixxy (25. Januar 2009)

ok dann frag ich...:

welcher 40Mannraid würde als erstes nach dem releas von Clasic WoW in das Spiel integriert?


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Naja obwohl ich schon ne frage gestellt hatte heißt die Antwort Pechschwingenhort glaub ich


----------



## Depak (25. Januar 2009)

öhm nee das war molten core, also der geschmolzene kern. bwl kam danach.

ok damit es mal weiter geht,

welches war der erste 25 mann dungeon in wow nach seinem release?


----------



## Chínín (25. Januar 2009)

Gruul, oder?

Pre-BC gabs ja nur 40 Mann raids und AQ20


----------



## Depak (25. Januar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Gruul, oder?



nein, älter


----------



## Chínín (25. Januar 2009)

???? Kara war 10 Mann, Pre-BC gabs nur 5, 20 und 40 Mann instanzen


----------



## Depak (25. Januar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> ???? Kara war 10 Mann, Pre-BC gabs nur 5, 20 und 40 Mann instanzen


hm soweit ich weiß nein. die erste 25er wurde zwei oder drei mal "generft". einmal auf 20 dann auf 5. mittlerweile verirrt sich kaum noch jemand dort hin.


----------



## Chínín (25. Januar 2009)

hmmm...UBRS? (Upper Blackrock Spire -> Obere Schwarzfelsspitze)


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

1. Erste 40-Mann Instanz war meines Wissens nach Onyxia.
Edit: Des is ja quatsch ^^ Wenn Ony T2 gedroppt hat, muss Molten Core richtig sein. Denn da droppte ja T1
2. Der Gefährte von Vereesa Windrunner müsste Rhonin sein.


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Nein , Rhonin war zu der Zeit woanders

Edit :Zu der 40er Raid-frage: Die Frage war ja ,was zuerst ins Spiel integriert wurde.


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Öhm... Krasus?


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Januar 2009)

Depak schrieb:


> hm soweit ich weiß nein. die erste 25er wurde zwei oder drei mal "generft". einmal auf 20 dann auf 5. mittlerweile verirrt sich kaum noch jemand dort hin.


wenn du tatsächlich ubrs meinst dann ist das falsch ubrs war für 15 mann oder für 10mann jenachdem wie schwierig man es haben wollte.


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Ne ,der war ganz woanders^^


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Handelt es sich bei deiner Quelle um "Der Tag des Drachen"?
Meinst du die Stelle, wo die Gruppe auf den Greifen übers Wasser flattert?
Dann käme nur noch der Zwerg in Frage, dessen Name mir nicht einfällt und der Paladin-Verschnitt von der Silbernen Hand (oder was auch immer das war).


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Ja, quelle ist "Der Tag des Drachen" und das mit dem Zwerg ist schon richtig. Aber die Frage war "Wie lautet der Name?"


----------



## Valnar93 (25. Januar 2009)

Molok


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Nein ,nicht Molok .Dass das so schwer ist hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## Gwendelin (25. Januar 2009)

falstrad oder so


----------



## Valnar93 (25. Januar 2009)

Valenzius schrieb:


> Nein ,nicht Molok .Dass das so schwer ist hätte ich nicht gedacht...



fix'd

Kuck oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Hups, bist du aber schnell im editieren xD


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Wir haben einen Gewinner ,wenn du mir noch den Nachnamen sagst^^


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Falstad Wildhammer (Falls das stimmt: Boah, was 'n Krampf ^^)


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Na endlich. Ok du darfst die nächste Frage stellen, Marmor^^


----------



## Gwendelin (25. Januar 2009)

jo, glaube auch Wildhammer, schon was her das ich das buch gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Eine Questreihe führte einst zu Classic Zeiten in Kalimdor von Süden nach Norden nach Süden nach Norden usw...
Teil des Quests war es auch zu sterben.

Welche Quest meine ich? Wer ist unfreiwilliger Protagonist? UND: Worauf spielt die Quest an?


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

Linkens Schwert ,protagonist isn gnom und spielt auf The legend of Zelda an  ?


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

grummel. War wohl zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 You are am dransten.


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

was gaaanz einfaches weil ma atm nix besseres einfällt : wie heist der bären gott welchen man bei ner q reihe in den grizzlihügeln killn muss und wieso muss man erm killn ?


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Ursoc.

Die verderbten Furbolgs wollten ihren Gott wieder beleben, was ihm aber nicht so ganz bekommen ist.
Er selbst ist dankbar, als man ihm den letzten Lebensfunken aus dem Leib prügelt.


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Januar 2009)

Master schrieb:


> was gaaanz einfaches weil ma atm nix besseres einfällt : wie heist der bären gott welchen man bei ner q reihe in den grizzlihügeln killn muss und wieso muss man erm killn ?


ursoc und weil er verderbt worden ist.


----------



## BullRockz (25. Januar 2009)

ursoc... aba warum is mir wieder entfallen


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ursoc und weil verderbt worden ist.


richtig du darfst da was ausdenken


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Januar 2009)

naja eig hats ja jemand vor mir beantwortet


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Ich find aber grad keine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stell du eine.


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

oh sry hats bei mir angezeit dann darf halt mamor bitte


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Sollte ich sein, stell ich nur diese Frage:

Welche Zone in WoW hat die größte Level-Spannweite?


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Brachland 10- 25 glaub ich


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Hut ab. Du bist.


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Ok, wie wärs mit einer Ashbringer Frage? Also , wie wurde der Ashbringer verdorben und wer ist der jetzige Träger des Ashbringers?


----------



## sc00p (25. Januar 2009)

morgraine hat des schwert an sich gerissen und wurde dann zum todesritter, dadurch wurde des schwert auch verdorben glaub ich
der aktuellste besitzer is tirion fordring


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Naja Tirion Fordring is richtig , aber wie er verdorben wurde nicht


----------



## sc00p (25. Januar 2009)

:x


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

vater und sohn rennen straht um es zu säubern sohn verrät vater und brngt ihn mit dem ashbringer um . zack verdorben .


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Schon hätten wir den Gewinner. It´s your turn, Master of Madness


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

wie heist der dranei stam der illidan dient und wo beginnt die q reihe für den bt zugang ^^(man das is fies für die die später begonnen haben)^^


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Die heißen Aschenzungen soweit ich weiß


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

Valenzius schrieb:


> Die heißen Aschenzungen soweit ich weiß


1. teil der frage richtig und wo im Schattnemondtal beginnt der auftrag dann in bt einzudrigen^^?


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Bei den Aldor/Seher im Schattenmondtal. Für die musste ein paar quests machen und dann schicken sie dich zu Akama und bei ihm gehts dann weiter. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

Valenzius schrieb:


> Bei den Aldor/Seher im Schattenmondtal. Für die musste ein paar quests machen und dann schicken sie dich zu Akama und bei ihm gehts dann weiter. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau


ja das lass ich mal gelten ich meinte zwar dann halt bei akama im kerker des meister aba des mit aldor seher is auch teilweise richtig du darfst sonst gehst ja ned weiter ^^


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Hmmm ok .Wie hieß der Kastellan von Karazhan? Den kennen alle Raider^^


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

sry schon wieder doppelpost .Naja mein Pc lagt ein bischen


----------



## Elgabron (25. Januar 2009)

Moroes?


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Richtig. The stage is yours


----------



## Elgabron (25. Januar 2009)

Was lag/liegt in einem Teich unter der Icecrown Citadel?

(Hängt vom Queststand in Icecrown ab)


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

arthas herz


----------



## Elgabron (25. Januar 2009)

rischtisch

Nächste Frage Master 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

welcher lustiger typ wird von arthas in den grizzlihügel wiederbelebt. is gaanz einfach ihr kennt ihn alle aus nem good old pre bc dungeon


----------



## KinayFeelwood (25. Januar 2009)

erzmagier arugal^^


----------



## Master of madness (25. Januar 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> erzmagier arugal^^


./ding rööchtög  du bist darn bin  mal ne halbe stunde ca weg vom pc bis gleich ^^


----------



## KinayFeelwood (25. Januar 2009)

ok...
wie heißt das lied in dem die helden der horde verewigt werden?
wenn man das so sagen kann^^


----------



## Sûmy (25. Januar 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> ok...
> wie heißt das lied in dem die helden der horde verewigt werden?
> wenn man das so sagen kann^^




Die Horde rennt?


----------



## peater123 (25. Januar 2009)

für die horde? oder so was ka hab das buch vor mir hab aber keine lust nachzulesen^^


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

War das nicht:

Lok'vadnod

Ein Lied, das einem bestimmten Ork gewidmet ist. Höchste Ehre für einen Ork.
Thrall hat (meine ich) eins für Grom geschrieben.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (25. Januar 2009)

Marmor schrieb:


> War das nicht:
> 
> Lok'vadnod
> 
> ...


^^ genau!
alles emotionaler bei den orcs als man denkt


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Wie oft kommt Hakkar in der Welt von Warcraft vor (und als was?)?


----------



## Tifaeris (25. Januar 2009)

Marmor schrieb:


> Wie oft kommt Hakkar in der Welt von Warcraft vor (und als was?)?




Zwei Mal! Im Tempel von Atal`hakkar als Schemen und in Zul`Gurub!


----------



## Tÿr1 (25. Januar 2009)

Tifaeris schrieb:


> Zwei Mal! Im Tempel von Atal`hakkar als Schemen und in Zul`Gurub!



Ich glaube er meint Hakkar the Soulflayer aus Zul'Gurub und Hakkar the Houndmaster aus ,,Krieg der Ahnen''.
Der Name Hakkar wurde versehentlich 2mal im Spiel vergeben. Die beiden haben sonst nichts miteinander zu tun


----------



## Marmor (25. Januar 2009)

Streng genommen habt ihr gemeinsam meine Frage beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3x ist richtig.

1: Der Gott Hakkar (als Schemen im versunkenen Tempel und als Reinkarnation in Zul Gurub)
2: Als Hundeführer der Brennenden Legion.

Ihr seid. Sucht euch aus, wer die nächste Frage stellt.


----------



## Tÿr1 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich lasse Tifaeris den Vortritt


----------



## Tifaeris (25. Januar 2009)

Marmor schrieb:


> Ihr seid. Sucht euch aus, wer die nächste Frage stellt.



Tyr darf de nächste Frage stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tifaeris (25. Januar 2009)

ah okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem hat es Anduin Wrynn zu verdanken, dass er zum König von Stormwind gekrönt wurde?


----------



## Tÿr1 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich vermute mal Lord Bolvar Fordragon.


----------



## MagicDarrok (25. Januar 2009)

Tifaeris schrieb:


> ah okay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dr. Weavil weil der seinen Vater eingesperrt hat


----------



## Tifaeris (25. Januar 2009)

Tÿr schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal Lord Bolvar Fordragon.




ne ist leider falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
n kleiner Tipp: In Classic Wow befand sich die gesuchte Person  ebenfalls im Thronsaal.


----------



## Tÿr1 (25. Januar 2009)

Dann muss es Lady Katrana Prestor alias Onyxia sein ^^


----------



## Tifaeris (25. Januar 2009)

Tÿr schrieb:


> Dann muss es Lady Katrana Prestor alias Onyxia sein ^^




ganz genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tÿr1 (25. Januar 2009)

Neue Frage:
Welche Artefakte wurden von den Orcs gestohlen, damit Ner'zhul auf Draenor ein neues Portal öffnen konnte?


----------



## Riplex (25. Januar 2009)

Ich rate jetzt mal:

Schädel von Gul'dan, Medivhs Buch, Szepter von Sargeras und das Auge von Dalaran (??)


----------



## Soldus (25. Januar 2009)

glaub auf die antwort kannste lange warten denn die frage wurde vor ner stunde gestellt.... aber ich du hast recht ja


----------



## Tÿr1 (25. Januar 2009)

Ja er hat Recht und sry das ich erst nach 6min antworte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riplex (25. Januar 2009)

Hmmm... keine ahnung was ich fragen könnte... was ganz einfaches:

wer hat ner'zhuls körper zerstört und seine Seele (später) in den Frostthron verbannt?


----------



## Tifaeris (25. Januar 2009)

Riplex schrieb:


> Hmmm... keine ahnung was ich fragen könnte... was ganz einfaches:
> 
> wer hat ner'zhuls körper zerstört und seine Seele (später) in den Frostthron verbannt?




das war doch kil`jaeden oder?


----------



## Riplex (25. Januar 2009)

richtig.... neue frage pls


----------



## Tifaeris (25. Januar 2009)

hm ne ganz leichte =/


Wie hieß die Person, die König Llane Wrynn ermordete?


----------



## MagicDarrok (25. Januar 2009)

Garona Halforcan
oder Garona Halfcast, je nach Quelle


----------



## Tifaeris (25. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Garona Halforcan
> oder Garona Halfcast, je nach Quelle




bingo! nächste frage bitte


----------



## Valenzius (25. Januar 2009)

Also wenn keiner eine stellt tu ichs : Wie heißt das Schwert von Anduin Lothar?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Boah, hier erkenne ich was für ein Kacknoob in der WoW_lore bin^^hab nur Wc III gespielt, kein Buch gelesen oda so...

àààhm... Aschenbringer?^^


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Januar 2009)

ashkandi müsste es sein


----------



## Riplex (25. Januar 2009)

Das Schwert von dem die Rede ist, ist Ashkandi, Greatsword of the Brotherhood... Findet man in BWL bei Nefarian.. =P


----------



## Ren3gaid (25. Januar 2009)

k mach neue frage denke mal is richtig

also keks


----------



## Riplex (25. Januar 2009)

Ich mach jetzt einfach mal ne neue... Bleiben wir bei Anduin... Wen machte er zu seinem Stellvertreter?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

....Hogger?
Ich bin mir sicher die Antwort ist richtig.


----------



## Riplex (25. Januar 2009)

Nein, nicht ganz... =P aber weiter raten, kommste bestimmt drauf... xD


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Januar 2009)

turalyon


----------



## Riplex (25. Januar 2009)

richtig... sorry, dass es so lange dauert.. raiden hrrrrr =P nächste frage bitte


----------



## Ren3gaid (25. Januar 2009)

Khadgat?


----------



## Keksemacher (26. Januar 2009)

Öhm...
Also hier die Frage:Wie hießen die ersten beiden Orcs die in Draenor eine Draenei Stadt betreten haben und Velen gegenübertreten durften?


----------



## Kofineas (26. Januar 2009)

durotan und orgrimm

Edith: "ich muss schon warten bis der fragensteller das verifiziert oder?"


----------



## Keksemacher (26. Januar 2009)

jo richtig


----------



## Kofineas (26. Januar 2009)

Wie hieß der Naaru, der Velen in einer Vision begegnete und ihm offenbarte, dass die Pläne von Kil'jaeden (und Archimonde), sich mit Sageras einzulassen schlimme Folgen haben würden?


----------



## Keksemacher (26. Januar 2009)

Kofineas schrieb:


> Wie hieß der Naaru, der Velen in einer Vision begegnete und ihm offenbarte, dass die Pläne von Kil'jaeden (und Archimonde), sich mit Sageras einzulassen schlimme Folgen haben würden?


war das nicht kure??


----------



## Kofineas (26. Januar 2009)

Jopp (auch wenne das  ' zwischen k und u vergessen hast..sind ja aber nicht kleinkariert^^)


----------



## Valenzius (26. Januar 2009)

Hmm wenn niemand eine Frage stellt dann tu ichs :Wieviele elfischen Assistenten hatte Medivh?


----------



## Master of madness (26. Januar 2009)

5?


----------



## feder5 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub eher 4


----------



## feder5 (26. Januar 2009)

ist das jetzt falsch oder nicht?
pls antwortenxD
wenns falsch ist dann pls ein neues rätsel


----------



## Altharis (27. Januar 2009)

Ich mein ja, das wär nur einer gewesen... der dann schon auf der Treppe im Turm zusammengebrochen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreet (1. Februar 2009)

Kann der Fragensteller jetzt bitte mal auflösen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (1. Februar 2009)

Wird er wohl nicht, stell einfach ne neue Frage.


----------



## snowstorm (1. Februar 2009)

darf ich? ach ich mach einfach xD

*Wie hieß der Kämmerer von Lady Proudmoure aus dem WOW Buch "Teufelskreis"?*


----------



## Valenzius (1. Februar 2009)

Ich hab nicht aufgelöst ,Entschuldigung. Es waren 2^^

Edit: Der Kämmerer von Jaina? kA


----------



## fleshed (1. Februar 2009)

kristoff ?


----------



## snowstorm (1. Februar 2009)

rischtig


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hab ich hier ma was witziges entdeckt und nu passiert nix mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (5. Februar 2009)

Vermutlich die Faulheit weil keiner eine Frage stellt^^


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

HeHe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann mach ich einfach mal eine^^
Was einfaches:

Was haben der Anführer des Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs und der Anführer des Scharlachroten Ansturms gemeinsam?


----------



## Telbion (5. Februar 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> HeHe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Wörter  "Anführer des Scharlachroten" ^^


----------



## aidyn91 (5. Februar 2009)

Beide in wirklichkeit Dämonen ?^^


----------



## Gerbalin (5. Februar 2009)

Beides Paladine? Beides ehemals silberne Hand?


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Kann man gelten lassen^^
Mach weiter Aidyn


----------



## aidyn91 (5. Februar 2009)

hmm mir fällt nix lustiges ein...

wie kamen die Harpien in die WoW und wie paaren sie sich?


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

hmmmm....

Meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die ne Mischung aus Nachtelfen und Raubvögeln sind.
Aber wie sie sich paaren.. hmm..... gibt da ja nur weiber...
kA

Vielleicht n paar Männer gefangen oder so^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

aidyn91 schrieb:


> (...) und wie paaren sie sich?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wtf

Die werden wohl vögeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aidyn91 (5. Februar 2009)

nö net ganz


tipp: paarungsverhalten ähnelt dem der schwarzen witwe (spinne)!


----------



## Silmarilli (5. Februar 2009)

Sollte diese Frage auf den letzten 243 Seiten schon einmal gestellt worden sein sorry :-)

Wer entführte Varian Wrynn, den König von Stormwind.


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Wir haben glaub ich die Frage von Aidyn noch nich geklärt^^
Also zu Aidyn:
Veführen/Entführen - "Vögeln" - Killen

Zu Silmarilli:

Die Defias rund um Edwin van Cleef?


----------



## Mitzy (5. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wtf
> ...



Hui, ein Wortwitz! Ich erinnere mich, wie ein Freund (spielt Druide) mal gefragt wurde, ob er gut zu v*geln sei *räusper*


Zur Frage: Also, entführt wurde Wrynn von den Defias, da ist er entkommen und in die Arme von so einem Ork gestolpert.

Wie sie sich paaren- keine Ahnung, ich habe nie dabei zugeschaut. Aber ich frage mich, wie sie entstanden sind... Wobei... Nacktelfin... Keine weiteren Fragen.


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Den Wortwitz find ich echt top^^
Na ja dann mach ich ma wieder^^

Wie heißen/hießen die beiden Brüder von Varimathras?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. Februar 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> [...] Wie heißen/hießen die beiden Brüder von Varimathras?


Nun, das ist einfach: Detheroc und Balnazzar


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Dann go ahead Buffer


----------



## Gardsi (5. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Nun, das ist einfach: Detheroc und Balnazzar




ich weiss auch why...wir hattens schonmal hier hab letztes mal ich beantwortet


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. Februar 2009)

Gardsi schrieb:


> ich weiss auch why...wir hattens schonmal hier hab letztes mal ich beantwortet


Also ich hab den Thread nicht wirklich verfolgt. Aber wenn man WC3:TFT und auch noch WoW gespielt hat, weiss man das eigentlich.



Varri schrieb:


> Dann go ahead Buffer


Hmmm... also ich probiers mal:
Mit welchen beiden Schwertern könnte man Gorshalach wieder herstellen und wer besitzt sie?


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Boah hammer frage^^

Ich versuch ma, wenn ich mich nicht irre war Gorshalach das Schwert von Sargeras.
Ein Teil hat er selbst behalten und es zu Gorridel (oder so ähnlich) umgeschmiedet.
der andere Teil war bei Agramer und hieß Tershalach, glaub ich


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. Februar 2009)

@Varri
Puh... also lange hat meine Frage aber auch nicht gehalten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Namen sind zwar nicht ganz korrekt geschrieben, aber ich denke wir lassen das gelten, denn Gorshalach gehörte einst Sargeras als er noch dem Pantheon angehörte. Als er "verderbte" zerbrach Gorshalach in zwei Fragmente. Aus beiden Fragmenten wurden wieder Schwerter geschmiedet:

- "Gorribal", welches immernoch im Besitz von Sargeras ist
- "Taeshalach", welches im Besitz von Aggramar ist


In dem Fall alles richtig... Du bist wieder dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Die Frage ist echt schwer, nur hat mir n Kollege erst am Wochenende über Sargeras und sein Weg n Ohr abgekaut und der Name Gorshalach fiel dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmmm.... Was nehm ich denn, was nehm ich denn.....

Wer führt den Bronzenen Drachenschwarm, in der Zeit von Nozdormu's Abwesenheit an?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. Februar 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> [...] Wer führt den Bronzenen Drachenschwarm, in der Zeit von Nozdormu's Abwesenheit an?


Na den kennen wir doch aus den HdZ: Anachronos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Natürlich, wer sonst?
Dann ma los


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. Februar 2009)

Na dann sag mir mal, wer der Anführer des unendlichen Drachenschwarms ist... ich wills jetzt wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, ist natürlich nur ein Witz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider fällt mir momentan nichts Kompliziertes ein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es kann gerne jemand anderes was fragen. Ich überleg mir dann solange mal was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Das is doch ne gute Frage mit dem unendlichen Drachenschwarm^^

Gibt da 2 Spekulationen:
1. Nozdormu!!!!! (JA!!! Kranker mist ich weiß^^) Es könnte sich dabei um einen verderbten Bronzenen Drachenschwarm der Zukunft handeln
oder 
2. Deathwing aka Prestor aka Neltharion, der die Experimente seines Sohnes weitergeführt hat


----------



## Varri (5. Februar 2009)

Achso noch ne Frage

Warum befindet sich Keristrasza im Nexus?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> Das is doch ne gute Frage mit dem unendlichen Drachenschwarm^^[...]


Nun ja, aber weil es doch nur Spekulationen darüber gibt, ist sie in diesem Thread schlecht zu beantworten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja und sollte die Nozdormu-Spekulation wahr sein... oh je. Ich weiss gar nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Auf der einen Seite finde ich das eine deftige Wendung in der Geschichte, auf der anderen Seite weiss ich aber, dass es dann darauf hinauslaufen wird, dass Nozdormu das gleiche Schicksal ereilen wird wie das von Malygos.
Ich glaube Blizz will die Aspekte loswerden... warum auch immer.



Varri schrieb:


> [...¨] Warum befindet sich Keristrasza im Nexus?


Nun... den Grund spielt man ja sogar selbst mit in WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um den Fortschritt von Malygos während des Nexus Krieges aufzuhalten, hatte Keristrasza den Plan die Gefährtin von Malygos zu töten, was man im Spiel ja auch als Quest hat. Der Plan funktioniert zwar, aber nicht so wie gewollt. Denn Malygos erscheint und nimmt Keristrasza als neue Gefährtin mit in den Nexus. Aufgrund seiner grossen Macht kann sie nichts dagegen tun. Deshalb trifft man sie nun im Nexus an.

-----

Ich bekomm echt noch die Krätze...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir fallen einfach keine knackigen Fragen ein. Naja, dann verschachteln wir das einfach mal ein bisschen... billig bleibt sie allemal:

Malornes Sohn hatte 3 Kinder. Wie heissen diese und wo sind sie anzutreffen?


----------



## Gerbalin (6. Februar 2009)

Remulos - Mondlichtung
Zaetar - verstorben?
Ordanus - Eschental


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

@Gerbalin
Jup... alles richtig (auch der verstorbene Zaetar... ich wollte ne Fangfrage draus machen, hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )!
Verdammt, die Fragen sind einfach zu einfach! Da müssen richtige Hammerdinger her... so Dinger wie "Wieviele Zähne hat Thrall" oder "Wann zum Henker erscheint endlich 'Die Nacht des Drachen' auf deutsch?"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ähhh... egal, ich schweife ab. Gerbalin Du bist dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (6. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> @Gerbalin
> Jup... alles richtig (auch der verstorbene Zaetar... ich wollte ne Fangfrage draus machen, hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt...
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffe Gerbalin ist mir nicht böse, wenn ich weiter mache.. hab so wneig zeit und würde gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer war der erste Menschen Paladin?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hab ich doch vor kurzem erst "Im Strom der Dunkelheit" gelesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Fall war es Uther Lightbringer.


----------



## Tylariesh (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich sag Faol war der erste Paladin (er war zwar "nur" Gründer, aber hey, irgendwo ist das doch "paladinisch" oder nech?)


*meow*


----------



## Gerbalin (6. Februar 2009)

Tylariesh schrieb:


> Also ich sag Faol war der erste Paladin (er war zwar "nur" Gründer, aber hey, irgendwo ist das doch "paladinisch" oder nech?)
> 
> 
> *meow*



Ich glaube auch Uther da er der Gründer der Silbernen Hand war ect.


Aber ich hätte ich auch mal eine Frage.

Wo war der König von Stormwind Varian Wrynn während er als verschollen galt???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

@Tylariesh
Also meines Erachtens nicht. Es gibt eine klare Definition für "Paladin". Und Faol war Erzbischof und hat Uther zum Paladin ernannt/gesalbt/was weiss ich. Aber als einen Paladin kann ich Faol keinesfalls ansehen. Naja, mal sehen was Blah dazu sagt.


----------



## Varri (6. Februar 2009)

@Gerbalin
Eingekerkert auf der Insel Alcaz


----------



## Blah (6. Februar 2009)

Yow, es war Uther Lightbringer!


----------



## Tylariesh (6. Februar 2009)

Dammit. Na jut dann warte ich noch auf meine Chance *murrmeckerzeter*


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> [...]Wo war der König von Stormwind Varian Wrynn während er als verschollen galt???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also eigentlich ist die Frage fies. Denn in WoW stand er früher, wie Varri es schon erwähnte im Kerker der Insel Alcaz. Das ist korrekt.
Da Blizz nun aber die Story rund um den König erweitert hat, passt das nun auch nichtmehr alles so zusammen. Denn eine korrekte Antwort wäre beispielsweise auch, dass sich Varian aka Lo'Gosh im Düsterbruch aufgehalten hat und dort als Gladiator die Köpfe hat rollen lassen.


----------



## Blah (6. Februar 2009)

Da niemand eine weitere Frage gestellt hat und es Alcaz ist, bin ich noch einmal so frech und mache noch ne Frage:

Welche zwei Helden starben durch die Apothekevereinigung in der Drachenöde?

EDIT: @Buffer, ja stimmt. er musste ja in der Arena von OG kämpfen.


----------



## Varri (6. Februar 2009)

Bolvar Fordragon von der Allianz
und 
Saurfang von der Horden


----------



## Blah (6. Februar 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> Bolvar Fordragon von der Allianz
> und
> Saurfang von der Horden



Jau, stell du nun ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varri (6. Februar 2009)

Korialstrasz ist der aktuelle Gemahl der Königin Alexstrasza.
Wer war sein Vorgänger und warum ist er nicht mehr der Gemahl?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> [...]Welche zwei Helden starben durch die Apothekevereinigung in der Drachenöde?[...]


Da Blizz es endlich mal geschafft hat ein geiles InGame Video zu so einem tollen Moment zu machen, bleibt das easy in Erinnerung:

Der Held der Horde war Saurfang. Und der Held der Allianz war der werte Bolvar Fordragon, der früher gerne Lady Prestor für uns Allianzler in die Schranken gewiesen hat... wenn sie mal wieder meinte blöd rum zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Ach Du Schande bin ich langsam... naja, das kommt davon, wenn man während dem Posten auch noch bei der Arbeit ist. :-)


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> Korialstrasz ist der aktuelle Gemahl der Königin Alexstrasza.
> Wer war sein Vorgänger und warum ist er nicht mehr der Gemahl?


Ha! Einfach: Tyranastrasz
Und er ist es nicht mehr, weil er von Deathwing getötet wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Sorry wegen dem Doppelposting :-(


----------



## Blah (6. Februar 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> Korialstrasz ist der aktuelle Gemahl der Königin Alexstrasza.
> Wer war sein Vorgänger und warum ist er nicht mehr der Gemahl?



Neltharion (Deadwing) war der frühere Gefährte von Alexstrasza. Er wurde zu Deadwing und schuf die Dämonenseele. Im zweiten Krieg bekamen die Orcs die Dämonenseele und haben Alexstrasza gefangen genommen in Grim Batol.
Auslöser war natürlich Neltharion.

Edit: @Buffer: sicher? Hmm

Edit2: ups scheisse, ja Buffer hatte recht.. habd a was verwechselt -.-


----------



## Varri (6. Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid Blah.
Buffer hat recht. 
 (Mist! Zuuuuuu einfach^^)


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

@Blah
Ich glaub Du verwechselst da was. Denn als Deathwing noch "normal" war, hatte er Sintharia als (Haupt-)Gefährtin.

Von Alexstrasza wollte er nur ihre Brut stehlen, um einen eigenen neuen Schwarm zu züchten. Deshalb half er Rhonin ja auch dabei sie zu finden, als sie von Nekros in Grim Batol festgehalten wurde. Dort kam es ja dann auch zu dem Kampf zwischen Deathwing und Tyranastrasz... naja und wer da den Kürzeren gezogen hat ist ja klar.


----------



## Magatsu (6. Februar 2009)

nur mal kurze frage zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Habt ihr die Infos alle aus dem Spiel? Oder habt ihr ein paar Bücher, die sich auch mit der "wahren geschichte" decken? 

Denn auf der offizielen HP ist die Geschichte doch recht knapp gefasst. und die Romane, welche ich gekauft habe haben glaub ich nicht wirklich mit der Geschichte zu tun, sondern erwecken in mir eher den Eindruck, dass es dazu erfundene Geschichten sind...

Wenn ihr mir ein Buch oder so emfpehlen könntet wär ich zutiefst dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (6. Februar 2009)

Magatsu schrieb:


> nur mal kurze frage zwischendurch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir ist das so. Ich habe keine Bücher, ausser eines, mit Jaina und Thrall.
Manche Sachen habe ich aus WC3 und manche aus WoW. Vieles habe ich aber durch Freunde erfahren, wir reden sehr oft über die Geschichte und über seltsame Dinge die im Spiel sind. Viele Fragen lese ich sonst auch mal nach.
Aber vieles habe ich durch erzählen und quatschen erfahren oder durchs Spielen. Manchmal kam der AHAA Effekt auch von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

@Magatsu
Also ich hab alle PC-Spiele der WC-Reihe gespielt. Das reicht bei weitem aber nicht, um die komplette Story zu verstehen.
Also hab ich mir die Romane zu Gemüte gezogen (die eigentlich genau die wichtigen Stories des WC-Universums beleuchten, deshalb wunderts mich, dass Du sagst das wären nur dazu erfundene Geschichten). Des Weiteren habe ich - obwohl ich davon eigentlich kein Fan bin - mir auch die Mangas und Comics angesehen.
Und dann gibts ja noch im Internet Geschichtszusammenfassungen und Kurzstories (ja, auf der off. HP von Blizz). Manchmal kann man storyrelevante Sachen auch in den InGame Büchern erfahren und eben in einigen wenigen Quests. (Jetzt beispielsweise schön in Nordend einiges über die Titanen zu erfahren. Dieses Thema kennt man geschichtlich sonst nur aus den kurzen Erklärungen von Blizz.)

Nur die Lore-Books kenne ich nicht (will sie aber auch nicht kaufen, denn ich bin ein PC-RPler wenn schon).


----------



## Varri (6. Februar 2009)

Mach ma weita Buffer^^
Neeed Fragen
Arbeit is grad öde


----------



## Gerbalin (6. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Da Blizz es endlich mal geschafft hat ein geiles InGame Video zu so einem tollen Moment zu machen, bleibt das easy in Erinnerung:
> 
> Der Held der Horde war Saurfang. Und der Held der Allianz war der werte Bolvar Fordragon, der früher gerne Lady Prestor für uns Allianzler in die Schranken gewiesen hat... wenn sie mal wieder meinte blöd rum zu machen.
> 
> ...



Saurfang Jr bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn Imba Saurfang steht in der Kriegshymnenfeste der Tundra


----------



## Magatsu (6. Februar 2009)

@buffer

ich hab die romane erst angefangen zu lesen und da kam es mir irgendwie nach zuviel roman vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und rein vom hören sagen hab ich mitbekommen, dass es nicht richtig mit der geschichte zu tun hat. aber dann werd ich wohl mal das ganze durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Wc spiele hab ich auch durchgezockt, von daher kenn ich einiges, ich war nur überrascht, woher ihr all das über die drachen her habt ^^ Quests lesen ich leider erst seit wotlk IMMER. vorher nur sporadisch. Schade eigentlich ^^

BTT: Eine ganz einfache frage :

Wodurch besiegelten die Orcs auf Draenor damals ihren Pakt mit Kil'jaeden?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> Mach ma weita Buffer^^
> Neeed Fragen
> Arbeit is grad öde


Jo, bei mir ja auch. Ich bin krampfhaft am überlegen, aber mir fällt einfach nix Kompliziertes ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann nur billige Fragen verschachteln, um sie ein wenig komplexer zu machen:

Aus welcher Nation sind die bekannten "sieben Königreiche" der Menschen entstanden? Wie hiess die Hauptstadt dieses Bundes und wer war König? Und last but not least würde ich gerne noch den Namen des letzten bekannten Nachfahren des Geschlechts wissen, dass diesen Bund gegründet hat!

So, komlizierter bekomm ich es im Moment nicht hin.^^




Gerbalin schrieb:


> Saurfang Jr [...]


Uiii... Scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, ich meine ja auch den Junior. Weisst Du übrigens, wer sein Onkel war und was er einzigartiges geschafft hat bevor er starb?


----------



## Gerbalin (6. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Uiii... Scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Müsste Brox sein der in die Vergangenheit reiste und die Legion in früherer Zeit bekämpfte oder?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Magatsu schrieb:


> [...]ich hab die romane erst angefangen zu lesen und da kam es mir irgendwie nach zuviel roman vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Komisch, versteh ich echt nicht. Das hat alles mit "der Geschichte" zu tun. Wobei man ja nichtmal sagen kann DIE Geschichte. Denn WC ist ein grosses "Universum" in dem mehrere Geschichtsstränge stattfinden. Aus diesem Grund würde ich (zumindest hab ich das gemacht) die Zusammenfassung der kompletten Zeitgeschichte von Blizz lesen, bevor man mit den Romanen beginnt. Dann greift man der Geschichte zwar öfters ein bisschen vor, aber man weiss dann wenigstens, wie alles zusammenhängt und vor allem, wann welches Ereignis (bzw. welcher Roman) stattgefunden hat:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/index.html#history



Magatsu schrieb:


> [...]
> Wodurch besiegelten die Orcs auf Draenor damals ihren Pakt mit Kil'jaeden?


Sie tranken das Blut von Mannoroth. Das meinst Du doch, oder?




Gerbalin schrieb:


> Müsste Brox sein der in die Vergangenheit reiste und die Legion in früherer Zeit bekämpfte oder?


Ja, das war Brox (Broxigar) Saurfang. Und ja, er bekämpfte die Legion im ersten Krieg. Aber dort hat er etwas geschafft, dass meines Wissens noch keinem anderen Humanoiden gelungen ist.


----------



## Varri (6. Februar 2009)

Juhuuuuuuuu

1. Alterac - Dalaran - Gilneas - Kul Tiras - Lordaeron - Stromgarde - Azeroth (aka Stormwind)
2. Hauptstadt war glaub ich Stromgarde (damals Strom) - King war Thoradin
3. Letzter Nachfahre war Anduin Lothar

Ist die letzte ne richtige frage?
War sein Onkel nicht Grom Hellscream (ich benutze die deutsche Übersetzung nicht!^^) und hat Mannoroth gekillt und die Orcs von der raserei die sein Blut brachte befreit?


----------



## Magatsu (6. Februar 2009)

> Sie tranken das Blut von Mannoroth. Das meinst Du doch, oder?




genau, sag ja, war nicht schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aus welcher Nation sind die bekannten "sieben Königreiche" der Menschen entstanden? Wie hiess die Hauptstadt dieses Bundes und wer war König? Und last but not least würde ich gerne noch den Namen des letzten bekannten Nachfahren des Geschlechts wissen, dass diesen Bund gegründet hat!



Das war Arathor will ich meinen. Die Hauptstadt war Strom und der könig war... uff, mir kommt nur thoradin in den sinn?

letzter nachfahre... Anduin Lothar war zumindest EINER der letzten nachfahren...


----------



## Magatsu (6. Februar 2009)

> Ist die letzte ne richtige frage?
> War sein Onkel nicht Grom Hellscream (ich benutze die deutsche Übersetzung nicht!^^) und hat Mannoroth gekillt und die Orcs von der raserei die sein Blut brachte befreit?



So wurde der Pakt schlussendlich aufgehoben und die Orcs "befreit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (6. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ja, das war Brox (Broxigar) Saurfang. Und ja, er bekämpfte die Legion im ersten Krieg. Aber dort hat er etwas geschafft, dass meines Wissens noch keinem anderen Humanoiden gelungen ist.



Auf Nachtelfen Mount zu reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das verwunden von Sargeras?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> [...]1. Alterac - Dalaran - Gilneas - Kul Tiras - Lordaeron - Stromgarde - Azeroth (aka Stormwind)[...]


Nun ja, das sind die 7 Königreiche. Das stimmt. Ich wollte aber wissen, aus welcher Nation diese entstanden sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich will mal nicht so sein. Das weisst Du nämlich auch, sonst hättest Du die folgenden Fragen nicht beantworten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Magatsu schrieb:


> [...]letzter nachfahre... Anduin Lothar war zumindest EINER der letzten nachfahren...


Jo, Du hast auch alles richtig. Und wegen dem "EINER der letzten Nachfahren"... deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben "der Name des letzten BEKANNTEN Nachfahren". Denn andere Nachfahren könnte es noch geben, diese sind aber nicht bekannt.




Varri schrieb:


> [...]War sein Onkel nicht Grom Hellscream (ich benutze die deutsche Übersetzung nicht!^^) und hat Mannoroth gekillt und die Orcs von der raserei die sein Blut brachte befreit?


Nein, über die Familie von Grom Hellscream (ich benutz die deutsche Übersetzung sicherlich auch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist meines Wissens nicht wirklich was bekannt. Man weiss halt, dass Garrosh sein Sohn ist, das wars aber auch schon.
Mit den Saurfangs hat er meines Wissens nichts am Hut.

Aber die Sache mit Mannoroth stimmt. Zu sehen ist das ja schön bei WC3.




Gerbalin schrieb:


> Auf Nachtelfen Mount zu reiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


JA EBEN! Und das auch noch auf der Rufstufe Unfreundlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ernsthaft... ja, das mit dem Verwunden von Sargeras habe ich gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (6. Februar 2009)

Zwerge stammen von den Irdenen ab. Welche andere Rasse ebenfalls?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Zwerge stammen von den Irdenen ab. Welche andere Rasse ebenfalls?


Troggs


----------



## Gerbalin (6. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Troggs



^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Heisst das, dass ich richtig liege?

Boah nee... schon wieder ne Frage überlegen... uff... ;-)



EDIT: OK, ich probiers nochmal.

Wie hiess die Stadt, in der der erste Nachtelfen-Druide aufgewachsen ist? In dieser Stadt stand ein Tempel der Elune, der heute unter einem anderen Namen wohl eher bekannt ist. Wie lautet dieser?


----------



## Blah (6. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass ich richtig liege?
> 
> Boah nee... schon wieder ne Frage überlegen... uff... ;-)
> 
> ...



Bin jetzt nicht so sicher, war das nicht die Blackfathom Deeps in Ashenvale?

Edit: Falls es richtig ist, habe ich 3 Fragen für euch, zwei davon sind eher schwer zu beantworten und finden vielleicht auch keine Antwort, daher nicht zulange rumgrübeln, die dritte sollte beantwortbar sein.

1. Der scharlachrote Ansturm sind die ehemaligen scharlachroten Kreuzzügler. Wie man ja weiss, sind die Kreuzzügler sehr radikal, aktzptieren nur Menschen in den eigenen Reihen und alles was nicht dem heiligen Licht folgt, sind Ketzer in ihren Augen. Warum führt dann jetzt der scharlachrote Ansturm in der Drachenöde, Magier die Metamorphose haben um sich in Dämonen zu verwandeln und Todesrittern in den eigenen Reihen?
Ich weiss, der scharlachrote Kreuzzug war verflucht, aber nur ihre Anführer und nicht die Gefolgsleute. Daher müssten doch die Soldaten sehen: "Ah jetzt führt der Kreuzzug schwarze Magier in den eigenen Reihen, ich trete aus und geh lieber zur stärkeren Allianz" Whatever, sie machen sich doch das ganze "Konzept" kaputt. Da bleibt doch niemand mehr treu.

2. Trolle sind dafür bekannt, dass sie sich vollständig regnerieren können. Bzw Gliedmassen nachwachsenlassen können, Sekundenschnell! In Quel'Thalas hatten früher die Hochelfen mühe, die Trolle zu besiegen, da sie Ihre Gliedmassen dauernd nachwachsen liessen und so nie richtig Tod gingen.
Warum kann Zul'Jin in Zul'Aman, der ja verkrüppelt ist, seine Gliedmassen nicht nachwachsen lassen? (Und wenn er verflucht wäre, es gibt immer noch die Voodoomagie etc pp).

3. Welches Volk bildet Paladine schon seit Jahrtausenden aus?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nicht so sicher, war das nicht die Blackfathom Deeps in Ashenvale?[...]


Das ist bzw. war zwar auch ein Tempel von Elune.... aber leider der Falsche. (Nicht vergessen, ich will den Namen der Stadt auch wissen^^)

Frage 3 bin ich mir nun nicht ganz hundertprozentig sicher wie die Antwort heisst... also am ehesten würde ich ja mal auf Draenei tippen. Sollte das noch nicht so ganz korrekt sein, dann wären es wohl die Eredar (wobei das ziemlich kleinlich wäre^^). Oder, wenn es ganz dumm läuft (da es hier ja nur ums "ausbilden" geht) sogar die Naaru...

Zu Frage 2...
Das ist wohl ein Fehler in Blizz' Geschichtserzählungen. Denn Zul'Jin ist nicht der einzige Troll, dem etwas abgeschnitten wurde, was nichtmehr nachwächst. Es gibt hierzu KEINE plausible Antwort seitens Blizzard. Nur Spekulationen.

Und Frage 1 kann ich beim besten Willen nicht beantworten. Ich wüsste keine andere Antwort darauf als: Blizz will es eben so.
Nun ja, aber um es vielleicht ein bisschen in die Geschichte einzupassen würde ich sagen, dass der scharlachrote Ansturm so fanat ist die Geissel und Arthas auszurotten, dass ihnen nun jedes Mittel recht ist, dass ihnen beim Erfüllen dieses Ziels hilft.


----------



## Magatsu (6. Februar 2009)

zu 2:



> However, Zul'jin had been captured and was tortured for hours on end, eventually losing his right eye. When his tormentors were attacked by a small troll war-band, Zul'jin seized the opportunity and cut off his own arm with a fallen spear to escape.



könnte ja sein, dass sich selbstverstümmelung nicht regenerieren lässt ^^


----------



## Davidor (6. Februar 2009)

@ Buffer: Ich glaube es ist Suramar


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Magatsu schrieb:


> [...]
> könnte ja sein, dass sich selbstverstümmelung nicht regenerieren lässt ^^


Naja... und wie unterscheidet der Körper, ob es Selbstverstümmelung war oder nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Davidor schrieb:


> @ Buffer: Ich glaube es ist Suramar


Ja, die Stadt ist schon mal richtig! Nun fehlt mir aber noch der Name, unter dem der Tempel von Suramar heute besser bekannt ist.


----------



## Davidor (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm,entweder hab ich es falsch interpretiert oder es ist das Grabmal Sargeras'...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

@Davidor
TADA... korrekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Erster Nachtelfdruide war Malfurion -> aufgewachsen in Suramar -> Jahrtausende später platziert Aegwynn die Überreste des (Avatars') Sargeras dort -> noch etwas später holt Gul'Dan die versunkene Stadt (und eben Sargeras Grabmal) wieder an die Wasseroberfläche)


----------



## Davidor (6. Februar 2009)

*freu*

Ist nicht besonders schwer, aber mir fällt nichts ein^^

Mit der Hilfe welcher Wesen gelangen Krasus und Malfurion zu den Drachen und mit welchem Fuch wurde Krasus vom schwarzen Aspekt belegt?


----------



## Magatsu (6. Februar 2009)

> Naja... und wie unterscheidet der Körper, ob es Selbstverstümmelung war oder nicht? wacko.gif happy.gif



Keine ahnung? Magie und so? ^^.

Auf wowwiki hats viele verschiedene Ideen, wieso er noch einarmig ist:

Die Elfen haben ihn verflucht
Er will gar nicht, dass es nachwächst (erinnerung, was er tun musste um davon zu kommen
Das nachwachsen ist reiner Mythos
Er war zu alt, als dass es noch funktionieren sollte (im Trollkompendium steht aber dass das jeder Troll kann, ob jung oder alt)

Wer des englischen mächtig ist, hier mehr: http://www.wowwiki.com/Zul%27jin#No_regeneration


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> [...]Ist nicht besonders schwer, aber mir fällt nichts ein^^
> 
> Mit der Hilfe welcher Wesen gelangen Krasus und Malfurion zu den Drachen und mit welchem Fuch wurde Krasus vom schwarzen Aspekt belegt?


Na toll... von wegen nicht schwer... also Krasus wurde einfach mit einem Zauber von Neltharion belegt, dass dieser den anderen Drachen nicht davon erzählen konnte, dass Neltharion schon verdorben ist und mit der Dämonenseele eigentlich Böses vor hat. So weit, so gut...

Aaaaaber nun wegen dem Wesen... ganz toll. Da muss ich jetzt ernsthaft nochmal im Buch nachschlagen (hab es nur gerade nicht hier). Denn ich weiss, die sind oft gereist... aber ich hab keine Ahnung mehr mit was alles... oder täusch ich mich jetzt komplett?
Manchmal mit Korialstrasz... und gabs da nicht auch schon Hippogryphen? Mir dünkt mich an ein Drachenabbild aus Stein zu erinnern... und dann war da doch noch was mit den Vögeln von Aviana... hat sie nicht irgendwie eine Feder an jemanden gegeben? Oh je... sorry, aber an die Details kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (6. Februar 2009)

Du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Buchband, in dem Malfurion die Feder bekommt,ist auch die Antwort versteckt. Die Feder von Aviana ist es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> [...]Die Feder von Aviana ist es aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uff... dann muss ich passen. Ich komm echt nicht mehr drauf, das muss jemand anderes beantworten.


----------



## Davidor (6. Februar 2009)

Wenns bis halb niemand hat löse ich auf, ist aber schade,denn du warst nah dran^^


----------



## Silenzz (6. Februar 2009)

Hmmm, ich erkenn grad nicht welche frage noch offen ist...^^
&#8364;dith: Dann bitte noch nicht auflösen, ich weiß ja vll. die Antwort bräuchte dann nur 5 Mintuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (6. Februar 2009)

> Mit der Hilfe welcher Wesen gelangen Krasus und Malfurion zu den Drachen und mit welchem Fuch wurde Krasus vom schwarzen Aspekt belegt?



Die is offen


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Und die hier wurden noch nicht bestätigt:



Gerbalin schrieb:


> Zwerge stammen von den Irdenen ab. Welche andere Rasse ebenfalls?


Hier habe ich geantwortet: Troggs
Müsste eigentlich stimmen, aber es wurde noch nicht bestätigt.



Blah schrieb:


> [...]1. Der scharlachrote Ansturm sind die ehemaligen scharlachroten Kreuzzügler. Wie man ja weiss, sind die Kreuzzügler sehr radikal, aktzptieren nur Menschen in den eigenen Reihen und alles was nicht dem heiligen Licht folgt, sind Ketzer in ihren Augen. Warum führt dann jetzt der scharlachrote Ansturm in der Drachenöde, Magier die Metamorphose haben um sich in Dämonen zu verwandeln und Todesrittern in den eigenen Reihen?
> Ich weiss, der scharlachrote Kreuzzug war verflucht, aber nur ihre Anführer und nicht die Gefolgsleute. Daher müssten doch die Soldaten sehen: "Ah jetzt führt der Kreuzzug schwarze Magier in den eigenen Reihen, ich trete aus und geh lieber zur stärkeren Allianz" Whatever, sie machen sich doch das ganze "Konzept" kaputt. Da bleibt doch niemand mehr treu.
> 
> 2. Trolle sind dafür bekannt, dass sie sich vollständig regnerieren können. Bzw Gliedmassen nachwachsenlassen können, Sekundenschnell! In Quel'Thalas hatten früher die Hochelfen mühe, die Trolle zu besiegen, da sie Ihre Gliedmassen dauernd nachwachsen liessen und so nie richtig Tod gingen.
> ...


Bei den ersten beiden gabs noch keine definitive Antwort... aber die sind möglicherweise nicht definitiv beantwortbar.
Und die dritte hab ich "versucht" zu beantworten (mit Dreanei, Eredar oder Naaru) und warte noch auf Rückmeldung.


----------



## Davidor (6. Februar 2009)

Ich löse auf,muss nämlich weg^^

Der schwarze Aspekt hat Krasus mit dem Fluch belegt, durch den verhindert wurde, dass Krasus über die dunklen Machenschaften Deathwings mit anderen Personen spricht.

Malfurion und Krasus sind auf Hyppogryphen zu den Drachen geflogen.

Da Buffer_Overrun am nähsten dran war, darf er die neue Frage stellen

//Davidor


----------



## Silenzz (6. Februar 2009)

Also, Neltharion/Deathwing war ja schon vom Wahsinn "verflucht" und hat dann in der Höhle der Titanen (bzw die Höhle wo sich die Drachen immer beraten haben) Krasus mit einem Fluch belegt, der ihm verbot über Neltharion/Deathwing zu reden.
Hilfe habe sie von den Hypogryphen erhalten, die Cenarius geschickt hat, damit sind Malfurion und Korialstrasz in das Reich der Drachen geflogen und nach einem Angriff von 2 schwarzen Drachen (die bösen schwarzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und einem Wurm sind sie durch einen Portal in das Reich der Vögel (bzw in Aviannas Reich) geflohen, Avianna gab daraufhin Krasus eine Feder mit der er zurückfliegen konnte... Korrigier mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.
&#8364;dith: Omg um eine Minute zu spät...-.-'


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Also Silenzz hat es eindeutig beantwortet. Und da das Posting von ihm gleichzeitig mit der Auflösung kam, sieht man auch, dass er es selbst wusste!
Ich würde sagen Silenzz liegt richtig und stellt die nächste Frage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (6. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Also Silenzz hat es eindeutig beantwortet. Und da das Posting von ihm gleichzeitig mit der Auflösung kam, sieht man auch, dass er es selbst wusste!
> Ich würde sagen Silenzz liegt richtig und stellt die nächste Frage...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok danke....^^

Also meine Frage:
-Tari Foxxton (die Freundin von Thrall) hatte einen kleinen Bruder, wer war dieser?
-In Karazhan, Medivhs gemütliche behausung, gab es 2 Bedienstete einmal Moroes und...? Gesucht ist der Name der Person.

&#8364;dith: Falls es die Fragen schonmal gab dann tuts mir Leid und Buffer_Overrun ist dran ich muss nämlich gleich weg....


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

- Faralyn hiess der Bruder von Tari. Dieser starb aber schon als Kleinkind an einer Krankheit.

- Also die Frage ist fies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Denn der zweite Bedienstete war die Köchin... und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, entweder wurde ihr Name nie genannt oder sie hiess wirklich Köchin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: Ich mach einfach mal schnell weiter, in der Hoffnung, dass ich es richtig beantwortet habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zwar mal ein bisschen anders:
Wie alt in etwa (also +/-2 Jahre) ist Khadgar heute (also zur Zeit vom WotLK-AddOn)?
Und hier noch ein Bild als "Hilfestellung"... ähem... *hust*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (6. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ok danke....^^
> 
> Also meine Frage:
> -Tari Foxxton (die Freundin von Thrall) hatte einen kleinen Bruder, wer war dieser?
> ...



Ich bin dafür,dass der zweite Bedienstete der Pförtner Berthold ist^^


----------



## Blah (6. Februar 2009)

Auflösung zu meiner dritten Frage.

Ja, die Eredar. Eredar und Draenei sind eigentlich das selbe. Draenei ist sozusagen wie eine andere Fraktion. Draenei bedeutet ja auf Eredarisch: "Die Heimatlosen" weil sie ja von der Scherbenwelt geflüchtet sind wegend er brennenden Legion. Eredar sind die, die eigentlich auf Argus geboren wurden und Draenei die, die mit Velen nach Azeroth geflüchtet sind.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> [...]Ja, die Eredar. Eredar und Draenei sind eigentlich das selbe. [...]


Ja, im Grunde genommen sind die Draenei Eredar. Aaaaber... die Naaru zeigten den Draenei ja den Pfad des Lichts (sofern ich mich jetzt nicht verzettel). Und auf die Naaru ist Velen ja erst richtig gestossen, als er von Argus geflüchtet ist (und sie somit die Draenei "geworden" sind). Deshalb denke ich, dass "Draenei" eher die korrektere Antwort ist als Eredar... oder? Kommt drauf an wie kleinlich wir das nun ansehen wollen...



Blah schrieb:


> [...] Draenei bedeutet ja auf *Eredarisch*: "Die Heimatlosen" [...]


Sorry fürs Klugscheissen... aber es heisst korrekt "Eredun". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Davidor schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür,dass der zweite Bedienstete der Pförtner Berthold ist^^


Ähh... gabs den zu Medivhs Zeiten schon? Ich weiss das nicht mehr genau... und selbst wenn... verdammt, der ist doch tot.^^


----------



## Davidor (6. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ja, im Grunde genommen sind die Draenei Eredar. Aaaaber... die Naaru zeigten den Draenei ja den Pfad des Lichts (sofern ich mich jetzt nicht verzettel). Und auf die Naaru ist Velen ja erst richtig gestossen, als er von Argus geflüchtet ist (und sie somit die Draenei "geworden" sind). Deshalb denke ich, dass "Draenei" eher die korrektere Antwort ist als Eredar... oder? Kommt drauf an wie kleinlich wir das nun ansehen wollen...
> 
> 
> Sorry fürs Klugscheissen... aber es heisst korrekt "Eredun".
> ...



Das ist mir doch wayne?^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> Das ist mir doch wayne?^^


Was? Wayne hat auch in Karazhan gearbeitet? Tja, man lernt nie aus, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magatsu (6. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube es hängt grade keine Frage im Raum, deshalb werf ich mal eine rein (für euch lorefreaks aber wohl viel zu leicht^^)

Die Neruber in Northrend kämpften zu Beginn gegen den Lichkönig. Wie kommt es nun, dass wir als Feinde des Lichkönigs gegen die Neruber kämpfen müssen?

OT: de buffer esch jo en zörcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: argh grad gesehen, dass di khadgar frage noch offen ist....


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Magatsu schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hängt grade keine Frage im Raum,[...]


Wäääähääää...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doch, meine...



Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> [...] Wie alt in etwa (also +/-2 Jahre) ist Khadgar heute (also zur Zeit vom WotLK-AddOn)?
> Und hier noch ein Bild als "Hilfestellung"... ähem... *hust*...
> 
> 
> ...



Aber egal, ich hab schon genug hier gespammt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann lass ich doch glatt mal die anderen zu Wort kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Magatsu schrieb:


> [...] OT: de buffer esch jo en zörcher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ha ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum? Du auch? Oder kommst Du aus dem Aargau und willst jetzt nur einen dummen Spruch ablassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (6. Februar 2009)

> Ich glaube es hängt grade keine Frage im Raum, deshalb werf ich mal eine rein (für euch lorefreaks aber wohl viel zu leicht^^)
> 
> Die Neruber in Northrend kämpften zu Beginn gegen den Lichkönig. Wie kommt es nun, dass wir als Feinde des Lichkönigs gegen die Neruber kämpfen müssen?





naja, ihre Leichen wurden einfach wiederbelebt und nun kämpfen sie in Arthas Armee.

Die noch lebenden Exemplare sind mit den Spielern.


----------



## Magatsu (6. Februar 2009)

> Ha ja... tongue.gif
> Warum? Du auch? Oder kommst Du aus dem Aargau und willst jetzt nur einen dummen Spruch ablassen? biggrin.gif



jau, aargauer, aber müsste ich dann nicht angst vor deinen sprüchen haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich richtig Toraka. mist -.- ich hätte die frage anders formulieren sollen, ich wollte eigentlich auf ihre immunität eingehen, egal ^^

@buffer  Uff, die frage mit dem alter ist schwer. besonders da er nicht so alt ist wie er aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soweit ich weiss wurde er von medivh verflucht, dass er älter aussieht. Als er sich mit seiner expedition nach draenor aufgemacht hat, war er gerade mal 21 Jahre alt. jetzt müsste man noch wissen wie gross die zeitspanne zwischen start BC und start wotlk ist -.- bzw. wie lange er schon in der scherbenwelt war, bevor BC startete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (6. Februar 2009)

Das wollte ich auch noch sagen, habs nur gelassen weil ich der erste sein wollte. 

Die Neruber waren einst ein grosser Feind für Arthas, da sie durch seine Seuche NICHT zu seinen Dienern wurden. Ihr Organismus ist komplett immun gegen die Seuche des Untodes die Arthas benutzt um ganze Heere zu seinen Dienern zu machen. Das verzögerte das ganze natürlich etwas, da sie erst getötet und wiederbelebt werden mussten.

besser?


@OT
ach lütli, jetz lönd doch mal de striit. Besser mir Schwiizer vereined eus und erobered d welt vo eusere Gheimbasis.

Na, wer errät meinen Standort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magatsu (6. Februar 2009)

Danke, jetzt bin ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh man, ich will die auflösung vom khadgar rätsel! geh bald nach hause!

OT: Schwiz, meh chani ned errote ^^ btw de blah chond au vo zöri ^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (6. Februar 2009)

Magatsu schrieb:


> jau, aargauer, aber müsste ich dann nicht angst vor deinen sprüchen haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eigentlich nicht. Wenn wir Sprüche machen, dann nur über Bern oder Basel... oder wie war das nochmal... egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Magatsu schrieb:


> [...]@buffer  Uff, die frage mit dem alter ist schwer. besonders da er nicht so alt ist wie er aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mist! Nicht auf den Trick mit dem Bild reingefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Magatsu schrieb:


> [...]Oh man, ich will die auflösung vom khadgar rätsel! geh bald nach hause![...]


Also gut, ich geb die Auflösung jetzt (in einem Spoiler-Tag, falls doch noch jemand raten will), da ich jetzt gehen muss und wahrscheinlich erst wieder am Montag hier ins Forum schauen kann... und so lange will ich Euch doch nicht warten lassen...



Spoiler



Also Khadgar müsste zu WotLK in etwa 44 Jahre sein. Denn er ging zu Medivh nach Karazhan im Alter von 17 Jahren. Das war die Zeit - und das sieht man schön auf der Zeitleiste von Blizz (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/timeline.html) - kurz bevor der erste Krieg zwischen den Menschen und den Orks begann (also Jahr 0 bzw. -1... wie man es nimmt).
Schaut man nun ganz unten bei der Zeitleiste sieht man, dass bis WotLK 27 Jahre vergangen sind. Ergo 17 + 27 = 44  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S. Tja, die Schweiz ergreift die Überhand in diesem Thread, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jetzt bin ich leider weg. Man sieht sich nächste Woche. Schönes WE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (7. Februar 2009)

Ui nei, glatt zwei schwizer u dä no Zürcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry für OT xD
(Bin aber gebürtiger Deutscher!)


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Februar 2009)

@Blah
Ich auch... aber pssst! Erzähls keinem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Oder was denkst Du, warum ich hier nicht Mundart poste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber mal B2T: Will sich denn noch jemand eine neue Frage ausdenken? Ich bin gerade leider etwas ausgelaugt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (9. Februar 2009)

Bevor hier alle einschlafen post ich einfach mal was:

Welche Rasse wollte Alleria Windrunner ausrotten und warum?


----------



## Lo1 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube sie wollte die Orcs auslöschen, weil sie eine Gefahr für die Elfen darstellten und sie Quel'Thalas angegriffen haben.


----------



## Maxugon (9. Februar 2009)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube sie wollte die Orcs auslöschen, weil sie eine Gefahr für die Elfen darstellten und sie Quel'Thalas angegriffen haben.


Orks und QuelThalas?Das waren doch die Trolle?


----------



## Alpax (9. Februar 2009)

ja nach dem Angriff auf Quel'Danas hat sie ja die Orcs ausrotten wollen weil sie die übelst net leiden konnte ^^


----------



## Alpax (9. Februar 2009)

-

edit: sry


----------



## Lo1 (9. Februar 2009)

Bin ich jetzt dran?

Wenn ja: Wer war Tirion Fordrings Frau?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Karandra 
FFA


----------



## Toraka' (9. Februar 2009)

Da Tabuno scheinbar keine Frage hat werf ich mal eine in den Raum.

Was muss man zusammenmischen um den schwachen Trollbluteffekt zu erhalten?
( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Welchen von der Seuche des Untodes Infizierten muss man retten (Eiskrone) und wieviele Personen bittet man im Namen Tirion Fordrings um Hilfe?


----------



## Xano (9. Februar 2009)

Vom Trollbluteffekt hab ich keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Quest,das dürfte wenn ich nicht irre Kreuzfahrer Bridenbrad sein. 
Und man muss zu 3 Personen insgesamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Februar 2009)

Xano schrieb:


> Vom Trollbluteffekt hab ich keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 mach mal ne neue Frage


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (11. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> mach mal ne neue Frage


Ja, und Toraka' soll mal das mit dem Trollbluteffekt auflösen. Ich kann nämlich storybezogene Fragen beantworten... wenn es um solche gamespezifischen geht... pfft... keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

...öh jo, sry.

den Trollbluteffekt erhält man dadurch dass man Erdwurzel und Friedensblume mischt und das ergebnis trinkt. 

der Kreuzfahrer ist richtig und zu wem muss man?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Februar 2009)

Also was der Trollbluteffekt denn nun ist und was er konkret maxcht, blick ich immer noch nicht. Wie kommst Du da eigentlich drauf?

Und zur anderen Frage:
- Remulos
- Alexstrasza
- A'dal


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

mh ka, hab grad was über die Trolle gelesen.

Der Trollbluteffekt erzeugt eine schwache Regeneration der Gesundheit alle 5 sekunden. man hat quasi ein bisschen eine eigenschaft der Trolle. (die haben 30% hp reg incombat)

und rüchtig!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Februar 2009)

Ähhh... OK. Wenn dem so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An solche Kleinigkeiten aus dem Spiel kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Das ist zu "unwichtig" in Bezug auf das WC-Universum für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achja, ich lag wohl richtig mit meiner Antwort. Ich kann jetzt aber keine Frage stellen, da ich jetzt ins WE gehe. Und vor Montag werde ich hier nichtmehr reinsehen. Also, falls jemand anderes was fragen wil... bitteschön...


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Februar 2009)

Wer sah, während dessen Ausbildung, in Rhonin etwas besonderes?


----------



## Lord Gama (13. Februar 2009)

Ich nehme an, das war Krasus?!


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Februar 2009)

Genau. Alias Korialstrasz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (16. Februar 2009)

Magatsu schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hängt grade keine Frage im Raum, deshalb werf ich mal eine rein (für euch lorefreaks aber wohl viel zu leicht^^)
> 
> Die Neruber in Northrend kämpften zu Beginn gegen den Lichkönig. Wie kommt es nun, dass wir als Feinde des Lichkönigs gegen die Neruber kämpfen müssen?
> 
> ...



Falls das noch nich beantwortet wurde- ich will auch keine neue Frage stellen, aber ich will selber noch was lernen- soweit ich weiß, gab es zu Anfang zwar die Neruber, die gegen den Lich King kämpften- aber viele starben und wurden dann als, Untote Neruber wiederbelebt. Ursprünglich gehörten die Neruber zu den Aqir und wichen nach Nordend, als die Trolle die Aqir zu Anfang zurück schlugen (Zu der Zeit als es in Kalimdor nur das Gurubashi und -ich glaube- Amani Reich gab). Die Untoten Neruber gehörten halt zum Lich King, die lebenden- einige zumindest- kämpfen immer noch für Ihre Heimat.

Das mit den Aqir und Co ist nachzulesen in den Büchern, welche in WoW sind... Diese Bücher liegen in der Taverne von Gadgetzan, links im Raum (wenn man rein kommt) auf einem Tisch. Ich habe sie mal aus langeweile gelesen, als ich auf jmd. gewartet hab.


----------



## StormofDoom (16. Februar 2009)

falls keiner sonst eine frage hat...

Wie hieß Maievs Jägerin-Untergebene?


----------



## Satyr0000 (21. Februar 2009)

Naisha


stimmts?


----------



## jolk (21. Februar 2009)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Naisha
> 
> 
> stimmts?


ja, mach die nächste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satyr0000 (21. Februar 2009)

Wer trägt die von Thrall verliehene Standarte der Horde?


----------



## Megamage (21. Februar 2009)

Jeder der genug Ehre aufbringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (21. Februar 2009)

Satyr0000 schrieb:


> Wer trägt die von Thrall verliehene Standarte der Horde?



Rexxar


----------



## Satyr0000 (21. Februar 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> Rexxar



Ja


----------



## Altharis (22. Februar 2009)

Da keiner was macht:

Wie hieß der König, der im Zweiten Krieg einen Pakt mit dem Schwarzen Drachenschwarm einging und welches Königreich regierte er?


----------



## Dreet (23. Februar 2009)

Entweder die Leute reagieren allergisch auf deine Fragen,oder genau dann hat keine Lust zu antworten^^.
Leider weiß ich die Antwort nich!
Na denn hoffentlich antwortet bald jemand.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 
Dreet

PS: FOR THE ALLIANZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PPS: Sry aber musste sein wollte des auch mal machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (5. März 2009)

*dem Thread einen Überlebenstritt gib*

Schon alleine, weil ich die Antwort auf die letzte Frage hören will^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. März 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> [...]Wie hieß der König, der im Zweiten Krieg einen Pakt mit dem Schwarzen Drachenschwarm einging und welches Königreich regierte er?


Hmm... dünkt mir fast eher ein bisschen nach einer Fangfrage. Denn wirklich "verbündet" hat sich doch niemand mit dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm. Ich denke Du willst darauf hinaus, dass Deathwing in Form von Daval Prestor König Terenas (und eigentlich auch die anderen, aber vor allem Terenas) geistig beeinflusst hat, damit er die Kontrolle über Alerac erhält, was ja dann nicht wirklich so geklappt hat wie er es sich vorgestellt hat.
Naja und König Terenas war, so kennen wir das doch alle, der letzte König von Lordaeron.


Ich bin mir jetzt aber wirklich nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das richtig beantwortet habe... falls nicht, bitte um Aufklärung. Denn das würde mich dann doch auch interessieren!


----------



## Altharis (7. März 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich auf Perenolde hinaus, aber das geht auch in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ihr da draußen, los, belebt diesen Thread wieder!!


----------



## Keksemacher (7. März 2009)

Na gut dann wollen wir hier alles mal wieder ein wenig beleben.
Wie hieß Thralls Wölfsgefährtin bei den Frostwölfen?


----------



## Mitzy (9. März 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich auf Perenolde hinaus, aber das geht auch in Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hatte es denn mit der Perenolde auf sich?

Ihr macht mich neugierig *g*


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. März 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich auf Perenolde hinaus, aber das geht auch in Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uff... achso. Ich habe mir fast schon sowas in der Art gedacht, da er ja die Allianz hintergangen hat. Aber hab das irgendwie nicht in Verbindung mit einem "Pakt" mit dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm bringen können. Kannst Du mir das vielleicht schnell erklären wie Du das meinst?



Mitzy schrieb:


> Was hatte es denn mit der Perenolde auf sich?[...]


Hmm... also ganz kurz erklärt: Perenolde war der König von Alterac. Während des zweiten Krieges hinterging er die Allianz, indem er... ach... laaaaaange Geschichte! Ich würde Dir empfehlen les die Bücher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... naja, oder hier die Zusammenfassung von WoWWiki: http://www.wowwiki.com/Aiden_Perenolde



Keksemacher schrieb:


> [...] Wie hieß Thralls Wölfsgefährtin bei den Frostwölfen?


Snowsong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


FFA... denn ich kann mir gerade keine Frage überlegen. Vielleicht fällt mir später nochmal was ein.


----------



## Keksemacher (10. März 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Uff... achso. Ich habe mir fast schon sowas in der Art gedacht, da er ja die Allianz hintergangen hat. Aber hab das irgendwie nicht in Verbindung mit einem "Pakt" mit dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm bringen können. Kannst Du mir das vielleicht schnell erklären wie Du das meinst?


Ich kann dir vielleicht erklären wie er es meinte. Die Todesritter und Orcs um Blutschatten herum,welche sich mit Deathwing auf die Suche nach dem Buch von Medivh machten haben in Nordhain oder wie des heißt nicht gefunden und fanden dort einen toten Mann.Dieser hatte einen Dolch in der Brust oder irgendetwas anderes, wo das Emblem von Alterac drauf war.Und da Perenolde noch der König von Alterac war zu dieser Zeit und das Buch als Erpressung gegen die Allianz nehmen wollte flogen sie zu ihm.Dieser sagte Deathwing und Blutschatten er würde es ihnen geben,wenn die beiden die Allianz Truppen in Alterac töten würden.
Und das meinte er wohl mit Pakt.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (10. März 2009)

@Keksemacher
Achso... jetzt versteh ich das. Naja, dann verstehen wir als "Pakt" wohl ein bisschen was Unterschiedliches. ;-)
Egal, jetzt hab ich es auf jeden Fall verstanden.

Ach übrigens, immernoch FFA, da mir leider immernoch keine Frage eingefallen ist. :-p


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. März 2009)

neue frage?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (11. März 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> neue frage?


Ich sagte doch FFA... da mir leider nichts Gutes einfällt. Ich such die ganze Zeit was richtig Schwieriges.... aber irgendwie ist das alles viel zu schnelkl und zu leicht heraus zu bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (11. März 2009)

Tjoar, ich hätte ne (meiner Meinung nach) harte Nuss, die nur jemand lösen kann, der die Questtexte liest.

Will jemand hören? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (11. März 2009)

Ich nehme Schweigen mal als Zustimmung und frage nach:

Wo liegt Kaarinos?


----------



## nadel (11. März 2009)

"Kaarinos is presumably a cold mountain or mountainous region on Argus, which has stormy peaks that bear some similarity to the northeastern mountain range in Lake Wintergrasp. It is briefly mentioned by Anchorite Tessa in the daily PvP quest A Rare Herb."

quelle http://www.wowwiki.com/Kaarinos


----------



## MadRedCap (11. März 2009)

Hm.. dachte das dauert länger... Tja, wenns wowwiki nicht geben würde...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (11. März 2009)

@MadRedCap
Siehe Antwort nadel... weisst Du nun, was ich meinte mit "ich will ne schwierige Frage finden, die nicht so schnell und leicht heraus zu finden ist"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würd mal sagen... Willkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:


MadRedCap schrieb:


> [...]Tja, wenns wowwiki nicht geben würde...


Dann wär dieser Thread keine 250 Seiten lang! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (11. März 2009)

nadel schrieb:


> "Kaarinos is presumably a cold mountain or mountainous region on Argus, which has stormy peaks that bear some similarity to the northeastern mountain range in Lake Wintergrasp. It is briefly mentioned by Anchorite Tessa in the daily PvP quest A Rare Herb."
> 
> quelle http://www.wowwiki.com/Kaarinos




So, das alles jetzt auf Deutsch bitte...


ablesen kann ja jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (11. März 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> So, das alles jetzt auf Deutsch bitte...[...]


Super und dann? Dann hat er nur seine Englischkünste bewiesen... abgelesen hat er es trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber weil ich mal nicht so bin, jag ich Dir den Text mal schnell durch den Babelfish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ergebnisse mögen in ihrer Qualität wie gewohnt variieren (also auf deutsch: Babelfish übersetzt sowieso nur müllig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

_"Kaarinos ist vermutlich ein kalter Berg oder eine Gebirgsregion auf Argus, der stürmische Spitzen hat, die etwas Ähnlichkeit zum nordöstlichen Gebirgszug im See Wintergrasp tragen. Es wird kurz von Anchorite Tessa in der täglichen PvP Suche ein seltenes Herb." erwähnt"_


(Huch, jetzt bin ich aber echt überrascht wie relativ gut Bablefish den Text übersetzt hat... ehrlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## jolk (11. März 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> (Huch, jetzt bin ich aber echt überrascht wie relativ gut Bablefish den Text übersetzt hat... ehrlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kann man von google translator net behaupten: "Kaarinos ist vermutlich eine Erkältung Berg-oder Bergregion auf Argus, die stürmische Gipfel tragen, dass einige Ähnlichkeit mit der nordöstlichen Gebirge in Lake Wintergrasp. Es ist kurz, die von Einsiedler Tessa in die tägliche PvP-Quest Ein Selten Herb."

aber naja btt: Nadel, stell ne neue Frage! gogo


----------



## Keksemacher (11. März 2009)

Ok ich bin zwar nicht dran aber hier kommt ja auch nichts neues deswegen versuch ich jetzt mal eine einigermaßen schwierige Frage zustellen.
Also wie hieß die Draeneistadt auf Draenor,die Durotan und Orgrim als allererste Orcs betraten,wer war ihr oberster Wachmann und wie wurde sie vor Feinden geschützt?

Und wehe einer kommt mir hier mit einer Internetseite.


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. März 2009)

zum 3. punkt: sie wurde durch magie vor den unwissenden verborgen...
für die ersten beiden müsste ich eben ins buch rein gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. März 2009)

@Oogieboogie
Also die Antwort ist an sich nicht falsch... aber ich würde es nicht als richtig gelten lassen. Viel zu ungenau. Denn In WarCraft wird vieles durch Magie versteckt/zerstört/verschoben/etc.

Aber damit jetzt niemand sagt, ich könne nur die Antworten der anderen schlecht machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuch ich mal mein Glück etwas detaillierter:

- Die Draeneistadt, die Orgrim und Durotan als erste Orcs betreten haben hiess Telmor und befand sich in den Wäldern von Terokkar.

- Der Anführer der Wache von Telmor hiess Restalaan, der jedoch im späteren Schlachtzug der Orcs gegen die Draenei von Durotan getötet wurde.

- Und last but not least wurde Telmor wirklich durch Magie "unsichtbar" gemacht... genauer gesagt wurde hierfür der grüne Splitter des Ata'mal Kristalls verwendet, den Velen bei der Flucht von Argus auf anraten von K'ure mitgenommen hat. Um den Magie-Schutz aufzuheben, damit die Stadt betreten werden konnte reichte es nicht einfach den Kristall zu finden, man benötigte auch zusätzlich noch einen Code/Spruch.



Und mal wieder FFA (free for all). Also einfach Fragen stellen, nicht entschuldigen, dass man nicht dran gewesen wäre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht das der Thread komplett unter geht.


----------



## Keksemacher (12. März 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> @Oogieboogie
> Also die Antwort ist an sich nicht falsch... aber ich würde es nicht als richtig gelten lassen. Viel zu ungenau. Denn In WarCraft wird vieles durch Magie versteckt/zerstört/verschoben/etc.
> 
> Aber damit jetzt niemand sagt, ich könne nur die Antworten der anderen schlecht machen...
> ...


Mist letztes Mal hat sich die Frage länger gehalten bzw. ich musste sie auflösen...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. März 2009)

Ach, die kam schon mal die Frage? Egal. Aber für jemanden der die Bücher kennt ist sie leider nicht allzu schwer... und ich kenn die Bücher eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber schlecht war die Frage echt nicht. Sowas müsste öfters kommen. Hab auch nochmal ziemlich "hirnen" und mir das in Erinnerung rufen müssen. Von daher... weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (12. März 2009)

Wie heißt Deathwings Verlobte zur Zeit des Zweiten Krieges?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. März 2009)

Ha! Fiese Frage, denn man denkt sofort an einen anderen Drachen und zerbricht sich erstmal das Hirn darüber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... AAAABER ich habs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deathwing war in seiner Form als Lord Prestor mit Calia Menethil (die Schwester von Arthas) verlobt. Denn er hatte ja vor die Kontrolle über Alterac nach dem Verrat von Perenolde zu übernehmen und das hat er dadurch versuchen wollen, indem er sich selbst in die königliche Familie "einheiratet" wollte.


----------



## Keksemacher (12. März 2009)

Ok da hier keine Frage mehr kommt stelle ich mal wieder eine.
Wie heißt die Brustplatte die Garona trägt?


----------



## xDeadherox (12. März 2009)

Brustplatte von  garona^^


----------



## Satyr0000 (12. März 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Brustplatte die Garona trägt?



Brustplatte des Blutdurstes

stimmts?


----------



## Satyr0000 (12. März 2009)

Da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin,stell ich ne neue Frage:

Wo befindet sich das Ley-Muster der Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Satyr0000 (14. März 2009)

weiss es wirklich niemand??


----------



## Marius K (14. März 2009)

Nein anscheinend nicht.Ich stelle dann man eine frage falls doch noch wer die antwort weis ignoriert meine:Wie viele Weltenbäume gab/gibt es und wo stehen/standen die???


----------



## Blablub0r (14. März 2009)

3 Weltbäume

1 in Nordend
1 in Hyjal
1 in Teldrasil bzw die ganze Insel

stimmts?^^


----------



## Keksemacher (14. März 2009)

Marius schrieb:


> Nein anscheinend nicht.Ich stelle dann man eine frage falls doch noch wer die antwort weis ignoriert meine:Wie viele Weltenbäume gab/gibt es und wo stehen/standen die???


3?Teldrassil Vordrassil und Nordrassil 
Teldrassil=heutiger Standort
Vordrassil=Nordend
Nordrassil=Hyjal


----------



## Marius K (14. März 2009)

Jo stimmt^^


----------



## Keksemacher (14. März 2009)

Neue Frage?


----------



## manavortex (14. März 2009)

Naechste Frage:
Was wurde aus Arthas' Schwester?
Und:
Wen liebt Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (14. März 2009)

manavortex schrieb:


> Naechste Frage:
> Was wurde aus Arthas' Schwester?
> Und:
> Wen liebt Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer?
> ...


Arthas Schwester ist glaube ich verschollen und Kael'Thas Sonnenwanderer liebt Jaina.


----------



## Mitzy (19. März 2009)

Der hat ´ne Schwester?
Oha... in Warcraft 4 werden wir dann sicher die Schwester finden! Und dann stellt sich heraus, dass Arthas sie für die Geißel will und... *blablablabla*

Wie heißt die Schwester denn?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. März 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> [...] Wie heißt die Schwester denn?


Calia Menethil... Ex-Verlobte von Daval Prestor (aka Deathwing).
Soweit ich weiss, muss die Schwester nicht "gefunden" werden, da sie nicht vermisst wird. Ich denke sie wurde einfach nach dem "Tag des Drachen" nicht mehr erwähnt. Höchstwahrscheinlich werden wir Weiteres über sie im kommenden Roman "Arthas" erfahren, der dieses Jahr noch erscheinen soll.


----------



## Mitzy (19. März 2009)

Ah, danke.

Der Verlobte ist Death Wing... Na, dass wäre eine schöne Überraschung auf der Hochzeit- oder in der Hochzeitsnacht *lach*


----------



## Dreet (13. April 2009)

Da keiner ne Frage stellt mach ich des jetzt mal!

Aus was entstand Nordrassil?

Dreet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (13. April 2009)

Ich glaube aus einem samen den drei der drachen aspekte auf einer insel gepflanzt haben die in einem see liegt den illidan mit 3phiolen aus der quelle der ewigkeit verdorben hat.
kann auch sein das das ein anderer war der so entstanden ist.

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Dreet (13. April 2009)

Nicht ganz aber lassen wir es gelten.
Die richtige Antwort wäre das Alexstrasza eine Eichel in den See gelegt hat und durch die Magie im See wuchs die Eichel zum Weltbaum herran.

Dreet


----------



## Keksemacher (13. April 2009)

Dreet schrieb:


> Nicht ganz aber lassen wir es gelten.
> Die richtige Antwort wäre das Alexstrasza eine Eichel in den See gelegt hat und durch die Magie im See wuchs die Eichel zum Weltbaum herran.
> 
> Dreet


Das ist so aber auch nicht ganz richtig.
Illidan hatte Phiolen des Brunnen,den Inhalt der Phiolen mischte er in einen See,um einen neuen Brunnen zuerschaffen.
Er wurde dabei aber erwischt und eingespeert.Darauf packte Alextrasza eine Eichel oder was auch immer un segnete sie.Danach wurde sie noch von Nozdormu und Ysera gesegnet und die Eichel war schon ein Baum und danach ist der Baum weiter gewachsen,bis er zum Weltenbaum wurde.
Aber ob es wircklich die Magie des Brunnen war ist nicht sicher.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Das ist so aber auch nicht ganz richtig.
> Illidan hatte Phiolen des Brunnen,den Inhalt der Phiolen mischte er in einen See,um einen neuen Brunnen zuerschaffen.
> Er wurde dabei aber erwischt und eingespeert.Darauf packte Alextrasza eine Eichel oder was auch immer un segnete sie.Danach wurde sie noch von Nozdormu und Ysera gesegnet und die Eichel war schon ein Baum und danach ist der Baum weiter gewachsen,bis er zum Weltenbaum wurde.
> Aber ob es wircklich die Magie des Brunnen war ist nicht sicher.


wie ich das verstanden hab sollte der baum die macht nicht anzapfen sondern den brunnen versiegeln damit niemand an dessen macht kommt


----------



## Blasphemic (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie ich das verstanden hab sollte der baum die macht nicht anzapfen sondern den brunnen versiegeln damit niemand an dessen macht kommt




korrekt!

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter1.html

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, die Nachtelfen waren das erste Volk auf Azeroth und die Blutelfen stammen von ihnen ab! Weil das in so vielen Threads vorkommt,....

Wers nicht glaubt klickt meinen Link und liest erst mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreet (13. April 2009)

> Das ist so aber auch nicht ganz richtig.
> Illidan hatte Phiolen des Brunnen,den Inhalt der Phiolen mischte er in einen See,um einen neuen Brunnen zuerschaffen.
> Er wurde dabei aber erwischt und eingespeert.Darauf packte Alextrasza eine Eichel oder was auch immer un segnete sie.Danach wurde sie noch von Nozdormu und Ysera gesegnet und die Eichel war schon ein Baum und danach ist der Baum weiter gewachsen,bis er zum Weltenbaum wurde.
> Aber ob es wircklich die Magie des Brunnen war ist nicht sicher



Naja dich Eichel war noch kein Baum sie wurde erst einer nachdem sie in dem See lag.
Und Nozdormu hat den Baum(!) gesegnet und Ysera hat ihn mit dem Smaragdgrünen Traum "verbunden".


----------



## Keksemacher (13. April 2009)

Dreet schrieb:


> Naja dich Eichel war noch kein Baum sie wurde erst einer nachdem sie in dem See lag.
> Und Nozdormu hat den Baum(!) gesegnet und Ysera hat ihn mit dem Smaragdgrünen Traum "verbunden".


Die drei Drachen segneten ihn.
Nozdormu gab ihnen die Unsterblichkeit,Alexstraza Stärke und Kraft und Ysera gab ihnen die Fähigkeit zu träumen.
Und an den anderen Vorposter der sagt die Nachtelfen seien die ersten Lebewesen auf Azeroth:
Nein das waren sie wahrscheinlich nicht.
Eine Rasse (meiner Meinung nach die Trolle) siedelten sich am Brunnen an und begannen sich in die Nachtelfen zuverwandeln.


----------



## Darkfire936 (13. April 2009)

Also soweit ich weiß sind Trolle und Tauren die ältesten Völker Azeroths.Die Trolle kämpften damals gegen diese Insektenrasse die Aqir(so heißen sie doch oder?) Die Trolle haben auch geschafft das Aqir reich zu spalten glaub ein Teil ist in den Süden es damals noch ganzem Kontinent Kalimdor geflüchtet.Man sieht sie in Silithus Tanaris und im Un'Goro Krater.Der andere Teil ist nach Norden geflüchtet und hatt sich Neruber ganannt.
Noch älter als die Tauren und Trolle sind glaub ich sogar die Troggs.


----------



## leckaeis (13. April 2009)

Die ersten lebewesen auf Azeroth waren die irdenen und die Meeresriesen.


----------



## Keksemacher (13. April 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Die ersten lebewesen auf Azeroth waren die irdenen und die Meeresriesen.


Wir reden von Lebewesen,die nicht von Titanen geschaffen worden sind.


----------



## Teraluna (13. April 2009)

Da meine antwort gelten gelassen wurde bin ich nun dran mit frage stellen.

Wie hies der Paladin der einen drachen bezwungen hat in dem er sich auf seinen nacken hat fallen lassen und ihm sein schwert in den nacken gestochen hat?
hat was mit Rohim redhair/drachenherz zu tun (das ihr ungefähr wisst was ich meine)

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## leckaeis (13. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung, hab nur den letzten und vorletzten Post gelsen, da wollte ich mal mitsenfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten würd ich auch sagen das Trolle und Tauren die ältesten Lebewesen sind.


----------



## leckaeis (13. April 2009)

Das war Duncan Senturus


----------



## Huntermoon (13. April 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab nur den letzten und vorletzten Post gelsen, da wollte ich mal mitsenfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also, die AAAAAAAALLER aältesten Lebewesen auf Azatoth waren (soweit bekann) die Alten Götter.
Dann kammen die Titanen, Habne die alten Unter die Erde verband, die TROLLE und TAUREN als ersten "Fleisch"-wesen geschaffen. Zu dem Schufen sie Die Irdenen, welche "dank" dem Fluch des Fleisches der Alten Götter zu Zwergen, Gnomen und Vrykul (<-umstritten aber warscheinlich) wurden. Aus den Vrykul wurden ja bekanntlich die Menschen und Aus den Trollen (<- Umstritten, aber warscheinlicher als aus Tauren)die Nachtelfen, welche (teilweise) durch die Magie des Brunnen der Ewigkeit zu Hochelfen, die dan wiederum zu Blutelfen wurden. Die Naga enstanden durch die Magiesüchtigen Nachtelfen bei der Explossion, warscheinlich hatten hier, wer erräts, mal wider die alten Götter ihre Finger (oder Besser Tentakeln) im Spiel...


----------



## Teraluna (13. April 2009)

Stimmt du bist drann mit frage stellen!

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

> Also, die AAAAAAAALLER aältesten Lebewesen auf *Azatoth* waren (soweit bekann) die Alten Götter.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (13. April 2009)

Also die ersten Wesen die es auf Azeroth gab(ausgeschlossen die alten Götter)sind die Troggs.Sie wurden von den Titanen geschaffen als Erdformer oder irgendwie so.Aber die Alten Götter hatten ihre Finger im Spiel und deswegen is es schief gelaufen


----------



## refra (16. April 2009)

troggs waren doch misslungene irdene oder so?


----------



## Keksemacher (17. April 2009)

refra schrieb:


> troggs waren doch misslungene irdene oder so?


Ja.


----------



## Mitzy (4. Mai 2009)

*überlebens push gib*


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. Mai 2009)

um das ganze zu pushen kommt hier mal einfach eine neue, sehr leichte frage

Wer waren seit Velen (mit Velen einberechnet) die letzten Bewohner des Schwarzen Tempels?


----------



## Feltor (23. Mai 2009)

Illidan, seine Naga und Blutelfen usw


----------



## Kronas (23. Mai 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Illidan, seine Naga und Blutelfen usw


ich glaube, er meint nicht die aktuellen

ich glaube das waren flüchtinge der draenei


----------



## Baits (23. Mai 2009)

Die Karabor warn die letzten Einwohner des Black Tempels, also Akama und seine Leute

Edith will wissen wer an der Erschaffung der Dämonenseele beteiligt war.


----------



## Kronas (23. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Edith will wissen wer an der Erschaffung der Dämonenseele beteiligt war.


jeder der drachenaspekte war daran beteiligt, also alexstrasza, malygos, neltharion (oder wie der erdfutzi hieß), nozdurmu und ysera


----------



## Baits (23. Mai 2009)

Richtig, next Round (:


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Die Karabor warn die letzten Einwohner des Black Tempels, also Akama und seine Leute
> 
> Edith will wissen wer an der Erschaffung der Dämonenseele beteiligt war.


Erschaffen haben sie eigentlich alle Drachen,indem sie Kraft dazugegeben haben.Sonst wären da nur noch die Goblins.


----------



## Kronas (23. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Richtig, next Round (:


*in seinen büchern herumschlägt* wie kam broxigar zu tode und was hat er sekunden vor seinem tod noch geschafft


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *in seinen büchern herumschlägt* wie kam broxigar zu tode und was hat er sekunden vor seinem tod noch geschafft


Sargeras hat ihn aufgespießt und er hat Sargeras am Bein verletzt.


----------



## Baits (23. Mai 2009)

EDIT: Ich gebs auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Sargeras hat ihn aufgespießt und er hat Sargeras am Bein verletzt.


your turn


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Mai 2009)

Wer tötete Valstann Hirschhaupt?


----------



## Feltor (23. Mai 2009)

who is that guy?


----------



## chinsai (23. Mai 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wer tötete Valstann Hirschhaupt?



General Rajaxx im Krieg der Sandstürme


----------



## Feltor (23. Mai 2009)

Der General Rajaxx im krieg um Silithus.


----------



## Feltor (23. Mai 2009)

Dann stell ich ma auch ne Frage

" Auf welcher Insel wurde der König Varian Wrynn als Gladiator festgehalten? "


----------



## Kronas (23. Mai 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Dann stell ich ma auch ne Frage
> 
> " Auf welcher Insel wurde der König Varian Wrynn als Gladiator festgehalten? "


insel alcaz war das glaube ich, da war er zumindest sehr lange


----------



## Feltor (23. Mai 2009)

richtig, nächste Frage


----------



## chinsai (23. Mai 2009)

Wer ist Duke Falrevere, was war er bevor das wurde was er ist und wo residiert er?


----------



## Seryma (23. Mai 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Wer ist Duke Falrevere, was war er bevor das wurde was er ist und wo residiert er?



Ein Anführer der Blutsegelbukaniere, weiß nicht was er war...^^ aber er ist in der Blutsegelfestung auf der Plunder Insel!

Welchen Titel bekommt man, wenn man 3000 Quests abgeschlossen hat?


----------



## Sinthorios (23. Mai 2009)

hmm, vllt der Unermüdliche?


----------



## chinsai (23. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ein Anführer der Blutsegelbukaniere, weiß nicht was er war...^^ aber er ist in der Blutsegelfestung auf der Plunder Insel!
> 
> Welchen Titel bekommt man, wenn man 3000 Quests abgeschlossen hat?



Richtig, er war davor ein Adliger Lordaerons


----------



## Davidor (23. Mai 2009)

Duke Falrevere ist der Anführer der Blutsegelbukaniere, er residiert in der Blutsegelfestung auf der Plünderinsel.

Vorher besaß er eine Flotte aus Handelsschiffen und Kriegschiffen und war einer der wichtigsten Konkurrenten von Daelin Proudmoore


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaube, er meint nicht die aktuellen
> 
> ich glaube das waren flüchtinge der draenei



ich meinte eigentlich:
1. Velen
2. Gul'dan
3. Magtheridon
4. Illidan =)


----------



## Sinthorios (23. Mai 2009)

Na? Was stimmt jetz, bzw. wer darf die nächste Frage stellen?


----------



## Seryma (23. Mai 2009)

Sinthorios schrieb:


> Na? Was stimmt jetz, bzw. wer darf die nächste Frage stellen?



DU!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthorios (23. Mai 2009)

Wer hat im 2. Krieg die Allianz verraten?


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. Mai 2009)

meinst du, dass sich nach dem 2. krieg die hochelfen von der allianz losgesagt haben?


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (23. Mai 2009)

Sinthorios schrieb:


> Wer hat im 2. Krieg die Allianz verraten?


war das nicht guldan?


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. Mai 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> war das nicht guldan?



naja gul'dan war ja orc und gehörte somit der horde an...da wird es recht schwer, den feind zu betrügen, weil dir dafür der feind ja erstmal vertrauen muss^^

mir würde höhstens noch medivh einfallen, der die horde nach azeroth ließ, woraufhin der 2. krieg ausbrach


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (23. Mai 2009)

naja, ich hatte i-was mit guldan im kopf vom 2. krieg


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Mai 2009)

Das war der Typ der zu der ZEit in ALterac geherscht hat.Kenn den NAmen leider gerade nicht.Aufjedenfall hatte er dann einen Pakt mit Deathwing und Teron Blutschatten.


----------



## Sypher (23. Mai 2009)

Perenolde, Aiden oder Aliden....der und sein sohn heißen ja so ähnlich...


Edit: Ich klatsch da nochmal ne Frage dahinter:

Anduin Lothar, der Löwe von Sturmwind, stammte aus einer bestimmten Königsfamilie.
Diese Königsfamilie war so wichtig, dass sogar die Elfen auf ewig ihre Hilfe den Nachkommen des Königshauses ________ versichteren!

Wie heißt die Königsfamilie ?


----------



## Keksemacher (24. Mai 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Perenolde, Aiden oder Aliden....der und sein sohn heißen ja so ähnlich...
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich klatsch da nochmal ne Frage dahinter:
> ...


Arathor.


----------



## Oogieboogie (24. Mai 2009)

jop...arathor ist richtig, herrscher der arathi...
darfst die nächste frage stellen (bin zwar nicht der fragen steller, aber ich weiß, dass es stimmt^^)


----------



## Keksemacher (24. Mai 2009)

Dann etwas einfaches:Wie hieß der Großvater von Thrall?


----------



## leckaeis (24. Mai 2009)

Hiess der nich Garad oder so?


----------



## Feltor (24. Mai 2009)

Er hieß Garad


----------



## Feltor (24. Mai 2009)

Dann stell ich ma ne leichtere Frage: " Wer sind/waren die Besitzer der Festung der Stürme, bevor Kael´thas und die Blutelfen dort hin kamen?"


----------



## leckaeis (24. Mai 2009)

Das waren aufjedenfall die Naruu.


----------



## Feltor (24. Mai 2009)

jo stimmt nächste Frage


----------



## leckaeis (24. Mai 2009)

Hm, na schön.

Nach den Ereignissen von "Der Tag des Drachen", bekam Rhonin einen neuen Nachnamen auf zwergisch.

Wie lautete der Name und was bedeutete er?


----------



## Rynam (24. Mai 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Hm, na schön.
> 
> Nach den Ereignissen von "Der Tag des Drachen", bekam Rhonin einen neuen Nachnamen auf zwergisch.
> 
> Wie lautete der Name und was bedeutete er?




Ich glaube das war "Draig'cyfaill" und bedeutet soweit ich mich erinnern kann "Drachenherz"


----------



## Abtplouton (24. Mai 2009)

Rynam schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war "Draig'cyfaill" und bedeutet soweit ich mich erinnern kann "Drachenherz"



nachgelesen *hust*

^^


----------



## leckaeis (24. Mai 2009)

Respekt demjenigen, der das geusst hätte ohne nachzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War aufjedenfall richtig. Kannst die nächste Frage stellen.


----------



## Rynam (24. Mai 2009)

Naja hatte das buch noch zufällig da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok meine frage, mal was ganz leichtes: "Wieviele Geschwister hat "Lady Sylvanas" und wie heissen sie?"


----------



## leckaeis (24. Mai 2009)

Sie hat5 glaub ich zwei und zwar Alleria und Vereesa


----------



## Rynam (24. Mai 2009)

Laut meinen Infos und Büchern sinds ned 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abder die namen der 2 stimmen schonmal.


----------



## Silenzz (24. Mai 2009)

ich habs grad nachgeguckt und auch google sagt mir es wären nur 2 oO


----------



## Rynam (24. Mai 2009)

Hmm ok dann lass ich 2 gelten, aber in Beyond the Dark Portal wurde noch Lirath erwähnt, n'bruder von Sylvanas.


----------



## leckaeis (24. Mai 2009)

Juchey, dann stell ich direkt mal die nächste Frage.

Etwas rleativ leichtes ...

Welche beiden blauen Drachen begegnet man im Sonnenbrunnenplateau und warum muss man gegen sie kämpfen  ?


----------



## araos (24. Mai 2009)

kalecgos weil er von einem dämon korrumpiert wurde den man in seinem inneren bekämpfen muss und gegen madrigosa, da ihre leiche nach brutallus tod mit seinem blut in berührung kam und so zum wyrm teufelsruch wurde

Edit: der dämon in kalecgos heist sathrovarr


----------



## leckaeis (24. Mai 2009)

Richtiiiiig. Dann mach mal weiter


----------



## araos (24. Mai 2009)

also: wer ist dr. weavil?, wo ist er?, bei welcher questreihe musste man gegen ihn antreten? udn was ist das gemeine an ihm?


----------



## Anburak-G (24. Mai 2009)

Das ist doch der, von der AQ Questreihe.....

Hab ich vor 2 tagen erst was drüber gelesen... Und schon wieder die Hälfte vergessen... Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (24. Mai 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Das ist doch der, von der AQ Questreihe.....
> 
> Hab ich vor 2 tagen erst was drüber gelesen... Und schon wieder die Hälfte vergessen... Mist
> 
> ...




AQ- reihe ist richtig, aber das reicht mir noch nicht, reicht höchstens für nen gummi-Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rynam (24. Mai 2009)

Die questreihe ist die mit dem Szepter für AQ öffnung, Der typ hock glaub immernoch auf der Insel rum wo Varian war Alcaz oder so.  Und mit fies, meinste damit den Mind Controll des ersten auf der Aggroliste?


----------



## araos (24. Mai 2009)

Rynam schrieb:


> Die questreihe ist die mit dem Szepter für AQ öffnung, Der typ hock glaub immernoch auf der Insel rum wo Varian war Alcaz oder so.  Und mit fies, meinste damit den Mind Controll des ersten auf der Aggroliste?




treffer, und die nächste frage bitte


----------



## Rynam (24. Mai 2009)

Mir fällt gar nix mehr ein um die Zeit. Aber ok was ganz leichtes, wers weiss soll gleich mit der nächsten frage weitermachen.

Welche Eredar wurden von Sargeras korumpiert und welche nicht. Also anführer ned das gemeine volk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragaron (24. Mai 2009)

kil jeadn und archimonde wurden korumpiert
velen nicht


----------



## Ragaron (24. Mai 2009)

wer hat illidan im krieg der ahnen begleitet um die drachenseele zu stehlen ?
und wie konnte illidan den weg finden ?


----------



## Ashbringer007 (24. Mai 2009)

Rynam schrieb:


> Mir fällt gar nix mehr ein um die Zeit. Aber ok was ganz leichtes, wers weiss soll gleich mit der nächsten frage weitermachen.
> 
> Welche Eredar wurden von Sargeras korumpiert und welche nicht. Also anführer ned das gemeine volk
> 
> ...



Archimonde und Kiljaeden wurden von sargeras korrumpiert. er hats mit Velen versucht, hat aber bei ihn nicht geklappt.


So die nächste Frage : Wie heißen die drei Zwergenclans mit ihren jeweiligen Anführern?

Edit: misst zu langsam^^


----------



## Zerleena (24. Mai 2009)

Also die Bronzebeards mit Magni Bronzebeard, die Wildhammer mit Falstad und die Dark Iron Dwarves mit Dagran Thaurissan


----------



## Ragaron (24. Mai 2009)

Bronzebeard-Clan: Than Madoran Bronzebeard
Ironforge: Hochkönig Modimus Anvilmar nachfolger: Magni von Ironforge
Darkiron-Clan: Zauberhexer-Than Thaurissan


----------



## Ragaron (24. Mai 2009)

meine frage ist immer noch offen

wer hat illidan im krieg der ahnen begleitet um die drachenseele zu stehlen ?
und wie konnte illidan den weg finden ?


----------



## leckaeis (24. Mai 2009)

Das war Captain Varo'Then den der im schlepptau hatte und den Weg hatte er dadurch gefunden, dass Malfurion den weg kannte ( Malfuorin war sein gefangener )


----------



## Sypher (25. Mai 2009)

Ragaron schrieb:


> wer hat illidan im krieg der ahnen begleitet um die drachenseele zu stehlen ?
> und wie konnte illidan den weg finden ?



Ich glaub eher, dass er den Weg finden konnte weil er eine schwarze Drachenschuppe von Neltharion aka Deathwing gefunden hatte (die Neltharion im Kampf gegen Korialstraz verloren hatte)

aber lass leckaeis ne frage stellen ^^


----------



## Dreet (4. Juni 2009)

*überlebenspushgib*

leckaeis stell endlich ne frage oder sonst wer^^


----------



## Feltor (4. Juni 2009)

Wie hieß der Vater von Thrall?


----------



## Rappi (4. Juni 2009)

Durotan


----------



## Maxugon (4. Juni 2009)

Wie hieß die Oma von Durotan?


----------



## Rappi (4. Juni 2009)

Ich mach dann mal weiter. 

Wie hieß der große, schwarze Wolfs Rexxars?


----------



## araos (4. Juni 2009)

Haratha



&#8364;dit: also, in welchen 4 gebieten gibt es tore zu Holzschlundfeste?


----------



## Kronas (4. Juni 2009)

winterquell, moonglade, azshara, teufelswald


wer befreite illidan aus seinem gefängnis?


----------



## Elrendel (4. Juni 2009)

Tyrande

Hmm mal sehen was brauchte Arthas um Kel Thuzad wiederauferstehen zu lassen und was befand sich darin??


----------



## Elrendel (4. Juni 2009)

ä ich suche den ersten Gegenstand


----------



## Mitzy (5. Juni 2009)

Er brauchte eine magische Urne, die Uther bei sich trug. In Ihr fanden sich die Überreste vom toten König.

Allerdings brauchte er es nicht, um Kel'Thuzad auferstehen zu lassen, sondern nur "zu transportieren". Um Ihn wieder aufstehen zu lassen, musste er zum Sonnenbrunnen und Kel'Thuzard' Überreste in IHn legen, woraufhin er als Lich wiedergeboren wurde.


----------



## MagicDarrok (5. Juni 2009)

Öhm, brauchte er nicht ein Zauberbuch aus der Violetten Zitadelle? glaube das von Mediv oder Khadgar


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Öhm, brauchte er nicht ein Zauberbuch aus der Violetten Zitadelle? glaube das von Mediv oder Khadgar


das von Medive beschützt von Antonidas/Antodias weiß grad nicht wie man ihn schreibt sry

edit: das ist die Mission aus der UD Kampagne aus WC mit den glitzernden gebieten in denen deine Untoten Schaden nehmen wenn du rein läufst. Du startest ganz unten und hast in dem LVL zum ersten mal Frostwyrms wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Altharis (6. Juni 2009)

Hmmm... scheint nix mehr zu passiern...

Was gab Krasus seiner Drachengestalt Korialstraz im Krieg der Ahnen um nicht geschwächt zu werden wenn sie sich trennten und was bekam er dafür?


----------



## Hyptu (6. Juni 2009)

Er bekam auf jeden Fall eine Schuppe, was er abgab, ka.


----------



## Altharis (6. Juni 2009)

Ebenfalls eine Schuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwar nur halb richtig, aber du bist trotzdem dran ^^


----------



## Vrocas (6. Juni 2009)

Na dann mach ich weiter, wo würde im heutigen wow das erste Elfentor aus WC3 stehen?!


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

In den Geisterlanden?

Wenn richtig, ffa


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> In den Geisterlanden?
> 
> Wenn richtig, ffa



Das Tor am thalassischen Pfad würde mir eher plausibel erscheinen, das zweite Tor wäre dann bei Silvermoon gewesen
Trotzdem, du bist dran


----------



## Sypher (7. Juni 2009)

er sagte FFA (free for all) also soll irgendjemand eine frage stellen ^^


Whuiii


Nenne mir den Namen der menschlichen Inkarnation des Sonnenbrunnens.


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> er sagte FFA (free for all) also soll irgendjemand eine frage stellen ^^
> 
> 
> Whuiii
> ...



Boah ey das weiß ich! ähm es is ähm... Ach jetzt wills mir net einfallen!! Ich hab die Sunwell Trilogy gelesen, es ist ein Mädchen, sie hat den Drachen Boss im Sunwell geholfen, Korialstraz oder irgendwie... man ey jetzt wills mir net einfallen

Jetzt hab ichs! Die Inkarnation heißt Anveena Teague und der Drache dem sie geholfen hat war Kalecgos

ffa


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Welche Farbe hat der Schal, den der Verräter von Azshara bekam und warum hat er diese Farbe?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat der Schal, den der Verräter von Azshara bekam und warum hat er diese Farbe?




Schal???
Bist du dir sicher, kann mich nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Oh man, ziemlich schwierig... Ich rate mal einfach Farbe rot. Wieso weiß ich net


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Müsste die Farbe grün sein , weiß aber netmer warum, stimmt die farbe den ?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Müsste die Farbe grün sein , weiß aber netmer warum, stimmt die farbe den ?




Nanana, das ist nur die halbe Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Naja was würdest du den sagen ?!^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Naja was würdest du den sagen ?!^^




Ich habe die Frage vergessen *eine Seite zurück blätter


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

LOL^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Ich sag er war bernstein oder so glaub ich

Ahja, war das nicht weil er die Augen von Sergas bekommen hatte? 

Droppt in BT


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich sag er war bernstein oder so glaub ich



halbe antwort^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> halbe antwort^^




Auch mein Edit lesen

Hier nochmal:

Ich war verwundert weil in der Frage Schal stand.

Ich meine er ist Bernstein und wurde ihm um die augen gebunden nachdem er von Sergeras die Dämonenaugen bekam.


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

hmmm, das kan es sein^^ glaube aber der der das rätsel gemacht hat ist weg^^


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Ok, lass ich mal durchgehen ^^
Er war Bernsteinfarben, er hat ihn als Augenbinde bekommen; seine Augen, die Sargeras ihm ausgebrannt hat waren auch bernsteinfarben, übrigens ne sehr seltene Farbe bei Nachtelfen, deutete suf große magische Kräfte hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit: Nö, ich bin nicht weg, wollt nur etwas warten und euch ne Chance geben zu antworten, hab nicht erwartet, dass jetzt noch so viel los ist^^


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

cool


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Naja fals es richtig ist heir die nächste Frage:

wie hiessen die 2 größten völker gegen die Sergeras zu seiner Zeit als "lieber" Titan im Nether kämpfen musste?


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Die Eredar und die Nazrethim wenn ich richtig verstanden habe


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

jo


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

cool, eigentlich war das geraten

Wo wurde Illidan eingesperrt


----------



## Fiqqsaw (7. Juni 2009)

War das nicht unter Mount Hyjal?
Man musste ihn in einer WC 3 Mission der n8-elfen kampange "besuchen" wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Irgendwo unter der Erde glaub ich, jedenfals von Maiev Schattensang.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juni 2009)

Das war doch in irgendeiner Höhle aber glaube nicht in hyjal

War das nicht auch in Eiskrone? oder angrenzend?

Argh *Wc3 start* >.<


----------



## Darkfire936 (7. Juni 2009)

Glaube, dass war in einer Höhle unter den Mondmooren.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Mondmoore? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Wo sind die? xD


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Argh *Wc3 start* >.<




Ich hab es irgendwie geschafft meine WC3 Speicherstände zu löschen, bin jetz erst wieder UD weil ich Nachtelfen und die anfangs Orc Kamange hasse ^^


----------



## Estren (7. Juni 2009)

Ehh.. Scherbenwelt unter beliebiger Erde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Ehh.. Scherbenwelt unter beliebiger Erde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du weisst aber schon wie die Scherbenwelt enstanden ist oder?
Und vor allem wo die ist!!!


----------



## Estren (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon wie die Scherbenwelt enstanden ist oder?
> Draenor -> Zerrissen von Gul'dans Portalen
> Und vor allem wo die ist!!!
> Im Nether?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Hmm... Schuss ins Blaue--> Unter Weltenbaum?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

> Du weisst aber schon wie die Scherbenwelt enstanden ist oder?
> Draenor -> Zerrissen von Gul'dans Portalen
> Und vor allem wo die ist!!!
> Im Nether?



Ja also, wiso sollten die denn auf nen anderen Planeten fliegen um Illidan gefangen zu halten?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

War das net auf i.einer insel im Malstorm ?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Hm, ich fass mal zusammen was ich weiß...
-Das ist unterirdisch
-Er war 10.000 Jahre gefangen-->Umgebung darf sich nicht sehr verändert haben; große göttliche Macht muss wirken (Elune)

In den Grabhügeln in im Osten von Moonglade?

&#8364;dit: Im Mahlstrom gibts keine Inseln, die sind alle unterm Mahlstrom, bzw. durch die Explosion des Mondbrunnens STAUB!!(!!!!!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Ja, ich bin aufgedreht xD


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Genau, war das nicht da in der nähe wo die den Weltenbaum auf Mount Hyal geplanzt haben weil Illidan da Was von dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit reingekippt hat?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

i mach mal ben wc3 an und guck habs ja durch :-)


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> i mach mal ben wc3 an und guck habs ja durch :-)




Ich weiss das meiste ja auchnoch.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Ein paar Phiolen Wasser, um den Mondbrunnen neu zu erschaffen, was er eigentlich auch geschafft hat...

Puh, neue Frage... *grübel**denk**qualm*

Was bewirkten die Samenkörner, die Malfurion bei einem seiner Angriffe gegen die Dämonen im Krieg der Ahnen einsetzte, als die Dämonen sie einatmeten?

PS: Sehr schwer, man muss das Buch kennen, eine Möglichkeit reicht aber ^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Ähm das sollte eig keine Frage sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich tippe mal ihnen wuchsen Blumen aus den Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja hab das Buch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

War meine Antwort vorher nicht richtig? Unter dem Weltenbaum?

€dit: Quatsch, meinte unter Moonglade?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> War meine Antwort vorher nicht richtig? Unter dem Weltenbaum?
> 
> &#8364;dit: Quatsch, meinte unter Moonglade?




Naja im Grunde genommen kam erst das Gefängniss, dann Norddrassil.

Edit: Aso, ja stimmt.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Gut, dann steht meine Frage also doch, oder?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Neue Frage: Welches Körperteil von Azshara(mal um beim Thema zu bleiben) kann man in Ssc erbeuten?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Na gut, da du noch der einzige zu sein scheinst und mir atm keine Frage einfällt, mach du mal bidde xD

PS: Ihnen wuchsen Dornen aus dem Körper, sie blähten sich auf und explodierten und sie erstickten... jaja, Dudu ftw xD


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

War das nicht der Fangzahn oder so ?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Eine Kralle
geiler Skin ^^


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

ahh ja Die Kralle von Azhara


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> War das nicht der Fangzahn oder so ?



Negativ


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Negativ



Ja die Kralle von Azhara , müsste die net bei Morgrim gezeiten wandler droppen^^


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

sry


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, die Kralle!

Du bist dran.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Was hört ihr so für Musik? Atm und allgemein?
Atm hör ich Callejon und sonst meist Likin Park ^^


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

sorry, aber ich blick net mehr ganz durch, wo wurde Illidan denn nun 10 000 Jahre eingesperrt?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Ne leichte Frage 

Wer hat den XT-002 Dekonstruktor in Ulduar erschaffen ?


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Mimirion! Und XT denk er wär der Sohn von Mimi, deshalb benimmt er sich auch so kindisch


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Welche Waffe hat den alten/ähnlichen Skin von/wie Frostmourne?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

right^^ du bist dran^^


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Welche Waffe hat den alten/ähnlichen Skin von/wie Frostmourne?



du bist net dran^^ trotzdem müsste es dises dk start ding sein (so änlich^)


----------



## MACerle (7. Juni 2009)

Uhhh hoffe ich vertu mich jez nicht ansonsten wärs peinlich

Mimiron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Arthas tötet Antonidas und seine Erzmagier in Dalaran. Warum tut er das?


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Ist das nicht kalter tot oder so was...?!
Muss ma kurz nachgucken


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Arthas tötet Antonidas und seine Erzmagier in Dalaran. Warum tut er das?



Er tötete antonidas und seine ertzmagier weil der lichkönig ihm das befohlen hat durch die waffe Frostgramm, so mein ich das


----------



## MACerle (7. Juni 2009)

zu lahm -.-


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Welche Waffe hat den alten/ähnlichen Skin von/wie Frostmourne?



Du bist nich dran, aber es ist die Schicksalswende, droppt Kel 25er.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Wieso bin ich nicht dran? Die Kralle kam von mir...
Aber egal, wie man sieht fällt mir eh nix vernünftiges mehr ein, ich brauch mal ne Pause^^
Und ich meinte den Töter der Leblosen


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

zu lahm...

Kann wer pls ne Frage zu den Zwergen machen

(love Zwerge)


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Er tötete antonidas und seine ertzmagier weil der lichkönig ihm das befohlen hat durch die waffe Frostgramm, so mein ich das



Right, Its your turn

Obwohl ne doch nich ! War wer anders und die Frage war auch warum es ihm befohlen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Nomma eine frage aus Ulduar 

Wo findes man Freya auserhalb von ulduar noch, und was macht sie dort ?!


----------



## MACerle (7. Juni 2009)

Avatar von Freya?

Verteidigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Kämpft sie nicht gegen die Geißel im Sholozarbecken?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Obwohl ne doch nich ! War wer anders und die Frage war auch warum es ihm befohlen wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mist, ich weiß das antonidas damals i-einen zuáuber auf Daleran gemacxht hat wo arthas ständig (schaden) bekam, deshlab muste er die ganze magier töten um zu ihm zu kommen, jedoch wurde ihm das net von seinem eigenen willen befohlen, weil er einen hass auf ihn hatte ?!


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Kämpft sie nicht gegen die Geißel im Sholozarbecken?




Right you ^^


----------



## MACerle (7. Juni 2009)

Berlin.

Tanzen bis die Blumen wachsen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Kämpft sie nicht gegen die Geißel im Sholozarbecken?




Right


jetzt Zwerge pls


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Zauber ist richtig. Das mit dem Hass nich ganz. Ich geb nen kleinen Tip: Befohlen wurde es von den Dreadlords aber warum?

Letzte Mission der Untoten in Wc3, schaut nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MACerle (7. Juni 2009)

Mir fällt keine Frage ein.  

-.-


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Ihm wurde es befohlen weil er eine Große gefahr für ihn und seine anhänger war o.O ?


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Ihm wurde es befohlen weil er eine Große gefahr für ihn und seine anhänger war o.O ?



nop


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zauber ist richtig. Das mit dem Hass nich ganz. Ich geb nen kleinen Tip: Befohlen wurde es von den Dreadlords aber warum?



Er wurde von dem einen Dreadlord in caverns of time dazu gezwungen, er solle irgendein Buch oder sowas holen, damit sie ein Portal für Archimonde beschwören konnten, Antonidas und seine Erzmagier stand Arthas eben im Weg
Hoffe es is richtig

Edit: Es war Mal'Ganis, er hat Arthas weis gemacht er steckt hinter der Seuche und würde sie nur noch mehr verbreiten wenn er das Buch nicht holt


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Hmm. weil er ein zu mächtiger zuaberer war, ?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Er wurde von dem einen Dreadlord in caverns of time dazu gezwungen, er solle irgendein Buch oder sowas holen, damit sie ein Portal für Archimonde beschwören konnten, Antonidas und seine Erzmagier stand Arthas eben im Weg
> Hoffe es is richtig



Ja klar stimmt, antonidas hat das buch bewacht, deshlab muster er sterben


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Er wurde von dem einen Dreadlord in caverns of time dazu gezwungen, er solle irgendein Buch oder sowas holen, damit sie ein Portal für Archimonde beschwören konnten, Antonidas und seine Erzmagier stand Arthas eben im Weg
> Hoffe es is richtig
> 
> Edit: Es war Mal'Ganis, er hat Arthas weis gemacht er steckt hinter der Seuche und würde sie nur noch mehr verbreiten wenn er das Buch nicht holt




Das Buch von Mediev bzw der kam nach Antonidas, jetzt heisst es so^^


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

das Auge von Dalaran... Das war es glaube ich!
Wasn nun richtig xD??


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

hmmm, wer isten nu ?


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Er wurde von dem einen Dreadlord in caverns of time dazu gezwungen, er solle irgendein Buch oder sowas holen, damit sie ein Portal für Archimonde beschwören konnten, Antonidas und seine Erzmagier stand Arthas eben im Weg
> Hoffe es is richtig
> 
> Edit: Es war Mal'Ganis, er hat Arthas weis gemacht er steckt hinter der Seuche und würde sie nur noch mehr verbreiten wenn er das Buch nicht holt



Also das mit dem Buch und dem Portal is richtig. Aber Mal'Ganis war zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits tot und Arthas ein Deathknight. 

Du darfst trotzdem weitermachen, da ich den Namen von dem Dreadlord selber nich im Kopf habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo das Buch von Medivh dem letzten Wächter


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Wer ist der Anführer der Nagas...?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Lady Vashy


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

kan namen net so gut schreiben


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Vashj

Verdammt Azshara wär richtig, Eisblock war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Azshara


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Wie heissen die 3 ältesten und größten Zwergen Klans?


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

...Ist es nicht Lady Vashj oder verwechsle ich da was...?

Wildhammer klan, ironforge Klan und Dark iron Klan


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Wildhammer  ist 1 davon oder ?


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

das wusste ich mal ^^


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Dunkeleisen, Bronzebart, Wildhammer(?)


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

wildhammer clan
Bronzebart Klan
Dunkeleisen


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ...Ist es nicht Lady Vashj oder verwechsle ich da was...?
> 
> Wildhammer klan, ironforge Klan und Dark iron Klan


Beide antworten leider falsch




Altharis schrieb:


> Dunkeleisen, Bronzebart, Wildhammer(?)



richtig


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Wie sind die Satyrn enstanden? (easy^^)


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Durch i-eine verderbniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw Sargeras


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Sergeras hat sie gemacht


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Wie die Nagas!


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Hatte ich´s richtig ? bin ich dran ?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Ziemlich richtig, bis auf das mit den Nagas...
Nur woraus hat Sargeras sie gemacht?

&#8364;dit: Nein wuschel, du bist _noch_ nicht dran^^


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Aus Nachtelfen!


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

aus nachtelfen


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

aus den beratern der elfenkönigin

also den hochwohlgeborenen


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

OMG! scheiß pc laggs^^ da warse c.a 5sec und 1lag schneller^^


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

aus den highbourne


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Eisblock hats genauer, daher ist er dran


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

gogo rätsel


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Wer genau hat Stormwind erbauen lassen?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Strumwind erbauen lassen. hmm Blizzard PPP ?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

König Terenas Menethil von Lordaeron (oder so ähnlich) ^^?
Auf jeden Fall mein ich den Vater von Arthas^^


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht die Bronzebeard Zwerge?


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wer genau hat Stormwind erbauen lassen?



Die Arathor.
Die Arathi?
Weiß nicht genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> König Terenas Menethil von Lordaeron (oder so ähnlich) ^^?



Der ganz sicher nich, der hat bei UC gelebt nich bei SW


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Also ich meine mit wer nicht eine einzelne Person.

Und genau soll es sein.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Das Adelsgeschlecht der Vrynn


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Das meschen volk , sie wollten eine haubtsadt und haben dort halt SW hingebaut


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Das meschen volk , sie wollten eine haubtsadt und haben dort halt SW hingebaut



Falsch^^
Aber bin gespannt falls Arathor nicht stimmt.


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Es waren die Arathi-Menschen. Mehr steht im WoWWiki nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

@wuschel21: Soweit ich weiß, gabs Lordaeron schon länger und das war auch größer, nur ist dann der Geißel anheimgefallen, oder?
@TheStormrider: cheater xD


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Ich warte...

Arathor ist schon nah drann, nur gab es die Arathor im Grunde nichtmehr als SW erbaut wurde.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Also war Vrynn auch nicht richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Ihm gefällt die Antwort ja nich, also egal....Man hat ja sonst sowieso nie genug Zeit sonst wo nachzu schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder, Stormrider^^


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

keiner weiß es^^ lös uns auf^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Ich lass Arathor mal gelten, ist vllt auch zu schwer:

Es gab ja Strom, wurde von den Arathor gebaut. Aber die Bewohner sind nach Norden gezogen (nördlicher als Dalaran) und haben Lorderon gegründet.

Ein paar die noch zu den Arathor gehörten (welches geschlecht schon ziemlich ausgestorben war) ist dann aber nach süden gezogen und hat Stormwind gegründet.

Ich wollte halt wören dass es alte Bewohner aus Strom waren die noch auf die Ratschläge des ersten Königs der Arathor hörten und icnht nach Norden wollten.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Also mir fällt außer Menethil, Theramore und Kul'Tiras nix mehr ein, aber die waren alle zu schwach
Die einzigen dei noch mit Arathor in verbindung standen und mir einfallen sind die schwarzen Drachen, bzw. Beathwing selbst, aber das ergibt keinen Sinn...
Ich bin raus aus der Runde, von mir aus kannst du auflösen...

&#8364;dit: Was ist "Strom"?


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2009)

Hmm... okay dann darf ich?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

jo mach


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Also mir fällt außer Menethil, Theramore und Kul'Tiras nix mehr ein, aber die waren alle zu schwach
> Die einzigen dei noch mit Arathor in verbindung standen und mir einfallen sind die schwarzen Drachen, bzw. Beathwing selbst, aber das ergibt keinen Sinn...
> Ich bin raus aus der Runde, von mir aus kannst du auflösen...
> 
> €dit: Was ist "Strom"?




Die allererste stadt der arathor.

Ähm, wiso fällt dir Dalaran nicht ein?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Hab ich auch dran gedacht, nur dann hätte Stormwind ne etwas andere Architektur und die Magier hätten mehr einfluss in der Stadt


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

GOO rästsel !


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2009)

Okay :l sagts wenn es die Frage schon mal gab.

Wem war der erste Draenei unterstellt, den Orgrim Doomhammer trifft?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

da hab ich kp da passe ich


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

weiß ich auch nich (p.s. ich schau auch nich nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2009)

Ist ein bisschen WoW-Story^^ und außerdem wollte ich eigentlich fragen, wie der Draenei hieß, den er getroffen hat, aber den Namen hab ich komplett vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

> ich guck auch nicht nach


xD

Ich hab auch keinen Plan, ich tipp mal auf Velen?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

es weiß ja keiner :-( frag was anders oder lass mich^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

War das auf Dreanor? Ja oder.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Ich hab auch keinen Plan, ich tipp mal auf Velen?




AHHH ja Velen müsste es sein.

Der hat die Orcs eingeladen nach shattrath, und deswegen konnte sie shatrath so schnell zerstören weil sie es schon von innen kannten.


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2009)

Ist ein NPC, den man auch ingame trifft, sollte ich nicht vom Hirnzerrüttler gerüttelt worden sein.


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> AHHH ja Velen müsste es sein.
> 
> Der hat die Orcs eingeladen nach shattrath, und deswegen konnte sie shatrath so schnell zerstören weil sie es schon von innen kannten.



Richtööch.
Bin für heut off, nacht!


----------



## Rhundos (7. Juni 2009)

Velen, als ( selber kP wie der heißt und zu faul um nachzuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ein paar draenische Jäger Doomhammer und Durotan vor einem Oger retteten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Warum hat Mediev das Dunke Portal geöffnet?


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Warum hat Mediev das Dunke Portal geöffnet?



Nagut eins noch^^ er war von nem Dämon besessen.


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

weil er wollte das die Orcs auf Azheroth einfallen


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> weil er wollte das die Orcs auf Azheroth einfallen




Ja aber warum wollte er das?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Um mit Hilfe von Gul'dan die Orcs nach Azeroth zu holen


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Sageras hat ihm ne Menge Macht versprochen, glaub ich


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

weil er (so glaueb ich) die menscheit dort vernichten wollte


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Weil die Brennende Legion Azeroth wegen der starken Magie erobern wollte


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Ihr seid alle nah dran, doch das wichtigste habt ihr vergessen.

TIPP: Hat was mit seiner Mutter zu tun.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Um ihr eine auszuwischen? xD


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Sageras hat seine Mutter verseucht und jetz will er Rache an ihm üben?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Um sich an Ihr zu rechen hat er die Orks auf Azeroth einfallen lassen


----------



## Deathanubis (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Warum hat Mediev das Dunke Portal geöffnet?



Man schreibt doch "Medivh"?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Medivh öffnete das Portal, damit Gul'dan Späher der Orcs durch das Portal schicken konnte, damit sie die Länder, die sie erobern wollen, ausspähen können.

Ich hoffe, dass ich richtig liege ^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Sageras hat seine Mutter verseucht und jetz will er Rache an ihm üben?




Wie verseucht?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Ne, Medihv hat seine Mutter, als er wahnsinnig war, selbst stark geschwächt, vorher war sie die mächtigste Magierin von Azeroth und hat, glaub ich, verhindert, dass Dämonen nach Azeroth kamen


----------



## Elementz (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wie verseucht?


Die Seele von Sargeras ist in Medivh, hat sein Hirn korrumpiert und eigentlich wars Sargeras?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube die Orcs sollten seine Mutter suchen, da sie kuttz nach seiner geburt verschwand , und so in obhu von Nilas Arana aufwachsen musste


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Sageras hat von ihr Besitz ergriffen.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Noch ein tipp:

Hat mit dem Rat von Tirisfal und dem einen sterblichen Hüter zu tun!


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Sie verhinderte seit fast 500 Jahren als letzte Wächterin, dass Dämonen auf Azeroth einmarschierten, denn sie war die mächtigste Magierin und auch dem Rat der Tirisfalen ein Dorn im Auge, denn sie verlängerte mit Magie ihr Leben


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Er wollte mir ihnen die Sterblichen Hüter töten, damit er der einzigste Wächter ist den es noch gibt/gab


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Sageras hat von ihr Besitz ergriffen.




Genau, als seine mutter, Agweyn oder wie die geschrieben wird^^ den Avatar von sergeras zerstörte nahm ein Teil seiner Seele besitz von ihr obwohl sie es nie gemerkt hat. (Es war sein Plan dass sein Avatar stirbt).
Ihr Sohn Medivh hat das geerbt und wurde erst befreit als er in Kara gekillt wurde.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Es gab immer nur einen Hüter, die restlichen 8 oder 9 waren nur "Berater"


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Öhm, die Frage war doch, warum Medivh wollte, dass die Orks nach Azeroth kommen und warum er das Dark Portal geöffnet hat?! xDD


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Öhm, die Frage war doch, warum Medivh wollte, dass die Orks nach Azeroth kommen und warum er das Dark Portal geöffnet hat?! xDD




Ja, Medivh war doch eigentlich lieb, deswegen musste er etwas böses wie ein Teil der Seele von Sergeras in sich haben um sowas zu machen.


Frage war warum ER!! das Dunkle Portal geöffnet hat und nicht
WARUM! er das Dunkle Portal geöffnet hat.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Naja, bin mal n bissl weg, wieder Ideen und Aufmerksamkeit tanken, Musik hörn, bis in ein paar Minuten

PS: Mich wird man nicht so schnell los ;P


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Die nächste Frage ist ffa weil Stormrider gegangen ist.


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Also das wichtige ist warum gerade Medivh das gemacht hat. Naja wegen Sageras halt, der wollte halt die Welt putt putt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Ok nexta frage: Was hat Mimiron für kreationen erfunden. die er an uns testen will UND WARUM ?!


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Das weiß ich! Er steht unter dem Einfluss von Yogg-Saron und will nen Panzer, ne Antipersonen rakete, nen Fliegenden Hubschrauberkopf und eine Kombination daraus an uns testen.

Weil er unter dem verderbten Einfluss von Yogg steht, baut er halt gerne Kriegsmaschinen


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Das weiß ich! Er steht unter dem Einfluss von Yogg-Saron und will nen Panzer, ne Antipersonen rakete, nen Fliegenden Hubschrauberkopf und eine Kombination daraus an uns testen.
> 
> Weil er unter dem verderbten Einfluss von Yogg steht, baut er halt gerne Kriegsmaschinen



Wie heißen die, und das it yogg stimmt zu 50% aber gibt noch ne andere sahce


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

willst du die bezeichnung....blub da müsst ich nachschauen.....V2 04 Personenabwehr blub?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Leviathan,XT-002,Leviathan MKill,VX-001 und Arial Command Einheit


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Bzw namen sind sehr schwer:

Leviathan Mk II  (1)
VX-001 Antipersonen Kanone (2)
Luftkomando Einheit  (3)
V-07-TR-0N!  (4)


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Namen hab ich gepostet aber warum will er es noch an uns testen, net nur wegen yoggi


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Achja nich Yogg, Lokens Einfluss, oder?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Aus langeweile?
Denke schon, so wie er sich anhört.


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Naja schon Yogg. Aber gibt noch nen gaaanz anderen grund, er ist ingi, und was ist da noch so schön was ingis machen können^^ also im 1teil von Uldu^^


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Maschinen bauen?


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Ja schon, soll ich´s euch sagen ?


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

jo also ich komm nich mehr drauf


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Habs doch gesagt, aus langeweile.


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Ne

Zitat Mimiron: 

Denkt dran, dass ihr mir etwas schuldig seid, nach dem unfug den ih mit dem XT-002 angestellt habt.

Klingelts ?!


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Wir ham seinen "Sohn" gekillt? Vllt Rache


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Naja wir haben den XT.-002 Ausnander genommen, seine schönste kreation, das will er nicht und jetzt will er neues an uns ausprobiren aber der poster unter mir kan man gelten lassen, it´s your turen^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Wir ham seinen "Sohn" gekillt? Vllt Rache




Eher seine schöpfung soweit ich weiss. (oder können Roboter Kinder machen? o.O?)


----------



## wuschel21 (7. Juni 2009)

Bin mal eben WC3 zoggen bg^^


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Gehn wir mal wieder back to da roots, weg aus Ulduar! 

Da ich grad weng unkreativ bin, weil ich nur noch an die lustige Stimme denk: Unter welchem Kommando stand Kael'thas Sunstrider, als er der Allianz diente, nachdem Arthas den Brunnen in Silvermoon zerstörte


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Kirin-Tor oder?


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Ich meine direkt die Person. Mit ihrem Rang

Und Kirin'Tor ist auch leider falsch


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Lady Vashj?


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Noch davor, als er der Allianz diente. btw er war dann mit Vashj gleichgestellt und diente Illidan


Nochn kleiner Tip. In der Blutelfen Kampange von Wc3 isser ein ziemlicher Arsch


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Ronnin?

Edit kommt noch *grübel*

König Anasterian?


----------



## Elementz (7. Juni 2009)

Großmarschall Garithos?


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Nach dem Rätsel geh ich dann auch mal schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beeil dich, bin müde


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Elementz schrieb:


> Großmarschall Garithos?




Richtig, Gute Nacht

P.S. das heißt du darfst jetz ein schönes Rätsel machen, wo die anderne lange brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Meinst du jetzt einem Menschen dem er unterstellt war?

Edit: Ahh, ok, nacht


----------



## Elementz (7. Juni 2009)

Gut nacht, jetzt bin ich ja dran oder? mhh...

Könnte natürlich frage stellen die keiner kennt wie "Warum machen die Pantheon das was sie machen" aber so fies bin ich nicht ^^

Dann mal hier: Wer ist Taelan? Und was hat er am grab seines Vaters vergraben?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Die Pantheon formen die Welten aus Spaß so wie ich es verstanden habe.

Taelan ist natürlich nur ein vorname. Er heisst Hochlord Taelan fordrig.

Ich meine es war sein Spielzeug hammer den er begraben hat, is ne Q bei Herdweiler.

Edit: Klär mich mit den Pantheon mal auf, sie sind irgendwie die obermotze der Titanen aber wiso formen die Welten?


----------



## Elementz (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Pantheon formen die Welten aus Spaß so wie ich es verstanden habe.
> 
> Taelan ist natürlich nur ein vorname. Er heisst Hochlord Taelan fordrig.
> 
> ...



Stimmt.

Zu den Panthon kann ich dir selber net viel sagen.. ist ja net wirklich viel über die bekannt...

http://wow.ingame.de/forum/showthread.php?...mp;pagenumber=2

da ist ein thread (den ich gut find) wer so der obermotz ist. Die kiddiantworten ein^fach übersehen ^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Es ist leichter die ernsthaften Antworten zu übersehen.

Der Thread verwirrt mich, die reden davon das Sergaras mächtiger war als Aman`thul oder alle anderen titanen.


----------



## Elementz (7. Juni 2009)

Kann ja sein dass die viecher der Legion den irgendwie stärker gemacht haben und so.. naja evtl findet man irgendwo in Englischen foren etwas über den Pantheon


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Naja, gehe jetzt ins Bett. 

Ne einfache Frage:

Wer war der Prophet der in WC3 Prolog "Auszug der Horde" Thrall davon überzeugt hat nach Kalimdor zu gehen und es bei der Allianz auch versucht hat?

Antwort ist easy.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Nuffing (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, gehe jetzt ins Bett.
> 
> Ne einfache Frage:
> 
> ...



medivh!

PS: Ich weiß ich weiß http://z0r.de/?id=64


----------



## Yldrasson (7. Juni 2009)

Hm... es könnte nicht zufällig Medivh gewesen sein oder? *grins*

Meine Frage ist nicht minder schwierig:
Welche Fehlfunktion weisen die Arkankonstrukt-Wachen in Silbermond auf? :-)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Nuffing (7. Juni 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Hm... es könnte nicht zufällig Medivh gewesen sein oder? *grins*
> 
> Meine Frage ist nicht minder schwierig:
> Welche Fehlfunktion weisen die Arkankonstrukt-Wachen in Silbermond auf? :-)
> ...



Schneller war =D ich übernehm aber die frage da mir selber nichts einfällt


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Durch die starke Magie in der Nähe des Sonnenbrunnens wurden sie überladen und reagieren nun über?
Ist nur geraten, ich hab keine Ahnung xD
Wenn es wider Erwarten richtig sein sollte, ffa


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Wie heißt die Waffe, die einst von Grom geführt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Blutschrei

FFA


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Wer waren die Führer der Eredar, bevor Sageras auftauchte?


----------



## Oogieboogie (7. Juni 2009)

Archimonde, Kil'jaeden und Velen

edit: falls es richtig ist, will ich trotzdem keine frage stellen^^ mach das mal ruhig wer anderes, ich hab zu tun


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Jo is richtig


----------



## Lukenwabs (7. Juni 2009)

hmmm...
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Druiden und Schamanen? (nicht im spiel, sondern in der story)


----------



## Nagostyrian (7. Juni 2009)

Schamanen beziehen ihre Kraft von den vier Elementen, Druiden aus der Natur


----------



## Lukenwabs (7. Juni 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Schamanen beziehen ihre Kraft von den vier Elementen, Druiden aus der Natur


korrekt ^^
stell du deine frage


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Also wenn er nicht macht, dann ich eben ^^
Wer ist derjenige, der hinter dem Smaragdgrünen Alptraum steckt 
Das is jetzt fies...^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Malfuri Sturmgrimm, der Bruder von Illi


----------



## Komakomi (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Also wenn er nicht macht, dann ich eben ^^
> Wer ist derjenige, der hinter dem Smaragdgrünen Alptraum steckt
> Das is jetzt fies...^^


Malfurion Sturmgrimm!
aahrg, war jemand schneller^^


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Oh hab mich verlesen, hab gelesen wer IM Traum steckt ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Juni 2009)

Ähm Leute wieso sollte Malfurion,der stärkste Druide hinter dem Albtraum stecken?
Irgendwie unlogisch oder?
Ich glaube das ist ein alter Gott.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Ne, der Aspekt der Natur

edit: Ysera


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Neue Frage: Wie heisst der Zwerg der mit seinem Klan den anderen beiden größten Klans den Krieg erklärt hat nachdem er die Schlacht um if verloren hatte?


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Juni 2009)

Nein es ist nicht Ysera.Ysera is die Wächterin des Traumes.Damit ist deine Antwort wohl falsch.

Edit:Antwort wäre Thaurissan auf deine Frage.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht Ysera.Ysera is die Wächterin des Traumes.Damit ist deine Antwort wohl falsch.





Dann Eonar

Edit: Er ist einer der Titanen der Pantheon und hat ysera ihre Kraft gegeben.

Ja, Thaurissan ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Dann Eonar
> 
> Edit: Er ist einer der Titanen der Pantheon und hat ysera ihre Kraft gegeben.
> 
> Ja, Thaurissan ist natürlich richtig.


Eonar ist es auch nicht.Eonar ist außerdem eine Frau und die Patronin des Lebens.
Sie ist gar niht auf Azeroth und würde auch nie den Traum korrumpieren.

Edit:Wer verletzte Neltharion so schwer,dass er aus dem Schergrat flüchtete?


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

ALPTRAUM... Wer Steckt dahinter, dass der smaragd grüne Traum beinahe vom Alptraum gefressen wird, ich denke nicht Malfurion ^^


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Man, hier wird so schnell gepostet...
hoppla, sorry für doppelpost


----------



## Curumir (7. Juni 2009)

Krasus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ALPTRAUM... Wer Steckt dahinter, dass der smaragd grüne Traum beinahe vom Alptraum gefressen wird, ich denke nicht Malfurion ^^




Ich habe doch bereits gesagt dass ich mich verlesen habe. Hab gelesen "Wer steckt IM! Traum" und nicht Wer steckt DAHINTER"


----------



## Müllermilch (7. Juni 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Eonar ist es auch nicht.Eonar ist außerdem eine Frau und die Patronin des Lebens.
> Sie ist gar niht auf Azeroth und würde auch nie den Traum korrumpieren.
> 
> Edit:Wer verletzte Neltharion so schwer,dass er aus dem Schergrat flüchtete?




Waren das nich die Gronn?


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Waren das nich die Gronn?


Nein die Gronn und Oger haben dort zwar gekämpft und Gruul stemmte sich sogar gegen Neltharion auf,aber Neltharion hätte ihn jederzeit töten können.Es war jemand anders.


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Es war Thrall


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Es war Thrall


Nein.Zu dieser Zeit lebte Thrall noch nicht.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Die Allianz?


Bzw irgendeiner der Kirin-tor?


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Hmm... Mal zusammen verfassen, derjenige musste im besitz einer mächtigen Waffe sein oder einfach an sich schon brutal sein... Ich tippe mal auf Gruul


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hmm... Mal zusammen verfassen, derjenige musste im besitz einer mächtigen Waffe sein oder einfach an sich schon brutal sein... Ich tippe mal auf Gruul




Ne, Gruul hätte es alleine nicht geschafft.


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Allianz?
> 
> 
> Bzw irgendeiner der Kirin-tor?


Schon sehr nah dran.Musst nur noch den Namen dieser Person nennen.


----------



## Santhor (7. Juni 2009)

rhonin?


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Also ein Zauberer der Kirin-Tor?

Tippe dann mal auf Khadgar weil er ja zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Dreanor war.


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Juni 2009)

Santhor schrieb:


> rhonin?


Nein.

Edit:Khadgar ist richtig.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Santhor schrieb:


> rhonin?




Der kam erst später soweit ich weiss.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Mal um beim Thema zu bleiben: Was wollten die Alten Götter von Neltharion?


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Mal um beim Thema zu bleiben: Was wollten die Alten Götter von Neltharion?


Der Grundgedanke ist natürlich das sie befreit werden.


----------



## Baits (7. Juni 2009)

ka xD
Die Dämonenseele vllt?
(oder vertue ich mich da grade im Drachen?^^)


----------



## Alkartas (7. Juni 2009)

war das nicht kadhgar^^ also der zauberer der jung ist aber alt ausieht^^


----------



## Alkartas (7. Juni 2009)

lol in 1 sekunde 5 beiträge?


----------



## Baits (7. Juni 2009)

Alkartas schrieb:


> war das nicht kadhgar^^ also der zauberer der jung ist aber alt ausieht^^


zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> ka xD
> Die Dämonenseele vllt?
> (oder vertue ich mich da grade im Drachen?^^)



Dämonenseele?


----------



## Baits (7. Juni 2009)

Dat komische dingen da wo alle Drachenschwärme an der Erschaffung beteiligt waren und einer der Aspekte sich das ding unter den Nagel gerissen hat und damit nun aua machen möchte :>.

nur fällt mir der name nich mehr ein^^


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Dämonenseele..
@Baits


----------



## Baits (7. Juni 2009)

*duck*
da hat jemand was falsch verstanden ^^
Naja egal vergesst was ich geschrieben hatte :>


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Dämonenseele..
> @Baits



richtig


----------



## Baits (7. Juni 2009)

Ich muss mal gehen ^^ Falls die Antwort "Dämonenseele" also doch richtig war stelle ich eifnach mal die nächste Frage:
Wieso wird Maghteridon von 5 Kanalisierern in "Zaum" gehalten?


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

kA

Edit: Damit er nicht ausbricht und somit versucht Illi den Black Temple zu klauen


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Illi hat ja eigentlich Angst vor jedem weil er vor Kiljeaden versagt hat. 

Denke Illi war es.


----------



## Baits (7. Juni 2009)

Right, Next pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Sehe gerade Vrocas hatte es schneller. Du bist dran.


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juni 2009)

Hö stimmt doch gar nich...

Die halten ihn nur fest, weil sie sein Blut brauchen um Höllenorcs zu erschaffen.

Andernfalls hätten sie ihn einfach töten können ..


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Achso, dann wars richtig? ok!
Wohin floh Neltharion nachdem er in den Blades Edge Mountains verwundet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Das Blut kam von Mannoroth nicht von Magtheridon, ich denke nicht, dass sein Blut für sowas aus reicht


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Naja, Illi hat es den Orcs überlassen und die haben dann das gemacht, Also ist es schon richtig.


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juni 2009)

Nein, er wurde nicht festgehalten, weil er für irgendwen eine Bedrohung darstellte. 
Den schwarzen tempel hätte er nicht mehr zurück bekommen, egal was passiert wäre.
ihm fehlten einfach die Streitmächte.

Magtheridon ist nur noch ein Spender gewesen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Das Blut kam von Mannoroth nicht von Magtheridon, ich denke nicht, dass sein Blut für sowas aus reicht


Eigentlich ist seine Antwort richtig und nicht deine/eure.
Es ist egal von wem das Blut kommt,so lange es nur ein starker Grubenlord ist und das ist Magtheridon.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Ich habe aber bereits gesagt dass das alles auf Illis Anweisungen war und somit haben wir irgendwie schon Recht.


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juni 2009)

Ihr habt gesagt, dass Magtheridon festgehalten wurde, weil er den Schwarzen Tempel streitig machen könnte

Und das stimmt nicht, egal aus welchen Perspektiven man die Sache betrachtet.


----------



## P-bibi (7. Juni 2009)

Na nicht streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Er war nicht frei weil er Illi sich mit Illi nicht vertragen hat. Illi hat ihr besiegt und den Orcs gegeben. Also wäre er ohne Illi frei.


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Er war nicht frei weil er Illi sich mit Illi nicht vertragen hat. Illi hat ihr besiegt und den Orcs gegeben. Also wäre er ohne Illi frei.





..... Was ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2009)

Hö ? da komm ich net hinter bei dem Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Was er sagen will ist, dass Illidan trotzdem an der Gefangennahme von Maghteridon verantwortlich war, ohne Illidan wäre Magtheridon in der Scherbenwelt am drücker gewesen und die Scherbenwelt wäre jetzt ein haufen Demo kakao.
Wieso wir aber deshalb Jagd auf Illi im black temple machen frage ich mich bis heute...


----------



## Baits (7. Juni 2009)

So, Quelle meinerseits war wohl falsch, leckaeis' stimmte.(buffed, ich vertraue euch nie mehr!)
Leckaeis eröffnet die neue Runde!


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

gogo sonst mach ich weiter!


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Also dann: Wohin floh Neltharion nachdem er von Khadgar verwundet wurde...?!


----------



## tschilpi (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Also dann: Wohin floh Neltharion nachdem er von Khadgar verwundet wurde...?!


Er floh durch das dunkle Portal nach Draenor.


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Neltharion wurde doch von Khadgar in den Blades edge Mountains verwundet... Das war in Draenor


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Er flog ins Rotkammgebirge soweit ich weiss.




Vrocas schrieb:


> Was er sagen will ist, dass Illidan trotzdem an der Gefangennahme von Maghteridon verantwortlich war, ohne Illidan wäre Magtheridon in der Scherbenwelt am drücker gewesen und die Scherbenwelt wäre jetzt ein haufen Demo kakao.
> Wieso wir aber deshalb Jagd auf Illi im black temple machen frage ich mich bis heute...




Naja Illi is auch böse, wir jagen ja auch den Lichking der auchnichts mehr mit Sergeras zu tun hat.

Also gibt es Momentan 3 böse Mächte (bzw hat es gegeben)

Illiadan mit seinen Leuten, die burning Crusade und Arthas.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Fals es stimmt:

Wiso hatten sich die Blutelfen sich durch einen Eid den Arathor verpflichtet?


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Blutelfen...Arathor...?? Kann das sein? Das sind zwei total verschiedene Parteien


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juni 2009)

Blutelfen waren mit den Menschen von Loderan / Lodearon (kA halt da wo jetz die UDs leben, bei Tirisfal und den Pestländern) verbündet, bevor sie sich Illidan bzw die anderen der Horde anschlossen


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Aber waren das nicht die Hochelfen...?!
Kann mir es nicht vorstellen, dass die Blutelfen ein Bündniss mit der Allianz hatte, nach dem Angriff in den Pestländern und Quel'Thalas schlossen sie sich ja der Horde an...oder etwa nicht


----------



## Altharis (8. Juni 2009)

Die Hochelfen haben sich vor langer Zeit mit den Menschen verbündet und ihnen die Magie beigebracht.
Nach dem Verrat durch Dath'Remar und dem Kollaps des Sonnenbrunnens wurden die Hochelfen Magiesüchtig und nannten sich Blutelfen, da sich auch ihre Hautfarbe geändert hatte.
Um den Verräter (Dath'Remar) zu bestrafen, suchten sie sich neue Verbündete und schlossen sich der Horde an.

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Keine Ahnung, haben sie sich vielleicht verpflichtet, den Menschen, damals dem Königreich Arathor, die Magie beizubringen? Das wären dann aber, wie oben beschrieben, die Hochelfen gewesen, die Blutelfen entstanden erst etwas später.
Warum sie sich hätten verpflichten sollen: Da hab ich nu echt keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Fals es stimmt:
> 
> Wiso hatten sich die Blutelfen sich durch einen Eid den Arathor verpflichtet?


Deine Frage ist falsch gestellt.Es müsste heißen.Warum haben sich die Elfen mit den Arathor verbündet?
Die Antwort müsste seina die Trolle eine immer größer werdene Bedrohung wurdne verbündeten sich die Elfen mit den Menschen der Arathor,um die Trolle zuvernichten.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Blutelfen und Hochelfen hatten die selbe Hautfarbe... sie änderte sich erst, als die HOCHWOHLGEBORENEN von den Nachtelfen Stammen verbannt wurden und in richtung Tirisfal strandeten, dort bauten sie ihr eigenen Königreich auf, die Hochelfen wurden geboren, dann als der Sunwell kollabierte hat sie der Magieentzug so verändert, dass sie grüne Augen bekamen. Magiesüchtig waren die Hochwohlgeborenen schon, da sie Forschungen am Brunnen der Ewigkeit machten und wie wir alle wissen, strahlt er solch eine Magische Energie aus, dass sogar Sargeras durch den Nether davon wind bekam


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Blutelfen und Hochelfen hatten die selbe Hautfarbe... sie änderte sich erst, als die HOCHWOHLGEBORENEN von den Nachtelfen Stammen verbannt wurden und in richtung Tirisfal strandeten, dort bauten sie ihr eigenen Königreich auf, die Hochelfen wurden geboren, dann als der Sunwell kollabierte hat sie der Magieentzug so verändert, dass sie grüne Augen bekamen. Magiesüchtig waren die Hochwohlgeborenen schon, da sie Forschungen am Brunnen der Ewigkeit machten und wie wir alle wissen, strahlt er solch eine Magische Energie aus, dass sogar Sargeras durch den Nether davon wind bekam


Und was hat das mit der Frage zutun?


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Wer sagt denn, dass das die Antwort ist? lol


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass das die Antwort ist? lol


Niemand.Habe mich nur gefragt,warum du das gepostet hast.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Weil es mir ziemlich absurd vorkommt, dass die Blutelfen ein Bündniss mit der Allianz eingeht


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juni 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Niemand.Habe mich nur gefragt,warum du das gepostet hast.



/sign

ging mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Weil es mir ziemlich absurd vorkommt, dass die Blutelfen ein Bündniss mit der Allianz eingeht


Das war vor tausenden Jahren,da gab es noch keine Blutelfen.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Fals es stimmt:
> 
> Wiso hatten sich die Blutelfen sich durch einen Eid den Arathor verpflichtet?



@Keksmacher...


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> @Keksmacher...


Wie ich geschrieben habe hat er die Frage falsch formuliert.
Es müsste heißen,warum haben sich die ELFEN den Arathor mit einem Eid verpflichtet.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Man ey wie easy, die Elfen brauchten Hilfe bei der bekämpfung gegen die Trolle, deswegen ließen sie sich auf den Eid ein, im gegensatz für die Truppen der Allianz wurden die Hochelfen zu Lehrer der Magie 

nexte Frage: Wie erschuf Azshara ein Portal, dass Sargeras und die Burning Legion verbindet?


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Man ey wie easy, die Elfen brauchten Hilfe bei der bekämpfung gegen die Trolle, deswegen ließen sie sich auf den Eid ein, im gegensatz für die Truppen der Allianz wurden die Hochelfen zu Lehrer der Magie
> 
> nexte Frage: Wie erschuf Azshara ein Portal, dass Sargeras und die Burning Legion verbindet?


Du bist nicht dran,dass habe ich schon vorher gesagt.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Nein hast du nicht
und wenn du geantwortet hast wars net richtig
&#8364;: Hab gerade nochmal deine "Antwort" gefunden, aber leider haste es verpennt, deine Frage zu stellen
Tja, sind hier halt nicht in der laba ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juni 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist falsch gestellt.Es müsste heißen.Warum haben sich die Elfen mit den Arathor verbündet?
> Die Antwort müsste seina die Trolle eine immer größer werdene Bedrohung wurdne verbündeten sich die Elfen mit den Menschen der Arathor,um die Trolle zuvernichten.


So und nun?Oh Wunder oh Wunder,da steht ja auch das sie die Trolle bekämpfen wollten...


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Nein hast du nicht
> und wenn du geantwortet hast wars net richtig
> &#8364;: Hab gerade nochmal deine "Antwort" gefunden, aber leider haste es verpennt, deine Frage zu stellen
> Tja, sind hier halt nicht in der laba ecke
> ...



lesen, hirn einsetzen, nochmal lesen, Mama fragen, lesen, Hirn anstrengen...
In meinem Edit berichte ich über deine Antwort, das heißt ich habe deine Antwort er zu Gesicht bekommen bevor ich den Edit gemacht habe, im Edit steht nicht, dass deine Antwort falsch sei und jetzt werd ma nicht frech

Aber jetzt ma ernsthaft, mach du eben die nächste Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> lesen, hirn einsetzen, nochmal lesen, Mama fragen, lesen, Hirn anstrengen...
> In meinem Edit berichte ich über deine Antwort, das heißt ich habe deine Antwort er zu Gesicht bekommen bevor ich den Edit gemacht habe, im Edit steht nicht, dass deine Antwort falsch sei und jetzt werd ma nicht frech


Dein Edit kam aber zu spät,sodass ich ihn gar nicht vor meinem Post lesen konnte und wenn er doch schon vorher da war tut es mir leid.Trotzdem musst du mir nicht sagen,wie ich mich benehmen sollte,da ich sehr gut weiß,wie  ich mich benehmen soll und in diesem Moment war es angebracht.

Neue Frage:Was sollte Thrall von Iskar töten,damit dieser ihm endlich Grom vorstellt?


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Zuerst musste er 3 der besten krieger des Klans töten, danach musste er ein menschen Kind umbringen und hat es auch getan
...
...
Ne Scherz xD er hat es abgelehnt... Ein Mensch hätte glaube ich keine probleme gehabt, ein orc Kind zu töten...


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Zuerst musste er 3 der besten krieger des Klans töten, danach musste er ein menschen Kind umbringen und hat es auch getan
> ...
> ...
> Ne Scherz xD er hat es abgelehnt... Ein Mensch hätte glaube ich keine probleme gehabt, ein orc Kind zu töten...


Richtig.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Ich gebe an jemanden weiter, also ffa


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Hm wenn das so is mach ich ma weiter.
Nethralion der Erdenwächter hat um unbesiegbar zum 2 Dinge erschaffen.
Die Drachenseele und seine Stählerne Rüstung.
Wie hieß der Goblin der für den Bau der Rüstung verantwortlich war?


----------



## Gondroval (8. Juni 2009)

meklo, oder?


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Jap du bist dran


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Oh mist, zu spät ^^


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Los nächste Frage


----------



## Gondroval (8. Juni 2009)

omg.. was soll man denn hier noch fragen? hm... Wie hieß die Halbgöttin, die Malfurion und Krasus nach ihrer Flucht gerettet hat? (nachdem Malfurion von Neltharion durch den Smaragdgrünen Traum gejagt wurde)


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Averia (oder so in der Art die Vogelgöttin halt^^)


----------



## Gondroval (8. Juni 2009)

im Prinzip haste recht. Glaub die ist hinterher noch im Kampf gestorben... schade, ich mochte sie =) und die Feder, die Malfurion so erfreut hat *g*


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Hab ma in wowwiki Averia eingegeben, aber der findet nix
Will auch hübschen Vogel sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondroval (8. Juni 2009)

Aviana heißt sie im Original, aber sinngemäß war die Anwort richtig


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Jap die war Symphatisch.
Gut jetz hab ich ne frage die meiner Meinung nach echt schwer ist.

Bevor Kel Thuzad ein Vasall des Lichkönigs wurde war er ein angesehenes Mitglied der Kirin Tor. 
Nach dem Krieg gegen die Orcs studierte er dann die Fähigkeit der orcischen Hexer.
Was war sein erstes Experiment?


----------



## wuschel21 (8. Juni 2009)

sein erstest experiment war glaube was beschwören aber ka mer was^^


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Er hat die Hexerei studiert? O_O
Ich dachte immer er war und ist ein Necromane...


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Necromanie ist ein Teil der Hexerei.
Als beispiel der 1. Totenbeschwörer war Gul´dan der die Todesritter schuf.


----------



## Gondroval (8. Juni 2009)

er war ein Magier mit großem Interesse an "verbotener" Magie, also Nekromantie. Er wollte auch medivhs Bibliothek studieren und ist irgenwann nach Nordend abgehauen =) Keine Ahnung was sein erstes Experiement war..


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Oh man oh man, irgendwie wirft sich jetzt alles in meinem Kopf durcheinander... Gul'dan hat also den ersten Lich King erschaffen...??! Wie denn das?! Ich dachte immer das war Kil'jaeden >_>


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Der Lichkönig war kein Todesritter 
Der erste Todesritter war Teron Blutschatten (siehe schwarzer Tempel)


----------



## Gondroval (8. Juni 2009)

ich hab keine ahnung, ich hab meinen Kopf durchbröselt.. ich weiß, dass er irgendwo in Nordend von Ner'zhuls Kaspereien erfahren hat und später die Seuche verbreitet hat.. naja, er starb, wurde wiedergeboren und hängt nun in Naxx rum... hat er was mit seiner Begegnung mit Anub'arak zu tun? ???


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

So ich geb zu die Frage war sauschwer.
Die Antwort dazu gabs als Naxx das erste mal erschien auf der Blizzard Homepage.
Da war ein bisschen Text und 2 Videos zu Kel´Thuzad.

Also zur Frage: Er hat einige Ratten getötet und mit Magie reanimiert. Als die anderen Zauberer die bemerkten wurde er von Antonidas (den kennt ja auch jeder denk ich ma) dem damaligem Anführer der Kirin Tor zur rede gestellt und verstoßen.
Daraufhin nahm der Lichkönig zu ihm Kontakt auf und bot ihm an in die wahre Nekromanie zu lehren und ihn mächtiger zu machen als jeden anderen Magier der Kirin Tor.


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Könnt weitermachen


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Wer sollte für Ogrim Doomhammer den Treffpunkt des Shadow Councils ausfindig machen?
Das is glaube ich schwieriger, als das mit Kel'Thuzad ^^
Ich geb euch einen Tip: Es war kein richtiger Orc


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Des war doch die Halborc Garona die hat unter Folter deren Treffpunkt verraten.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Das haste jetzt auch nur wegen meinem Tip herausgefunden xD
Echt schade, dass sie im grunde für Gul'dan gearbeitet hat, sie hätte bessere Chancen bei der Horde gehabt


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Oh den Tipp hab ich überlesen.
Nein habe das Buch in dem das erwähnt wird vor 3 Tagen gelesen.^^

So dann bin ich wohl wieder dran.

Hm ma was leichtes:

Wer wurde vom damaligen Kriegshäuptling gesandt um die Waldtrolle zu einem Bündniss mit der Horde zu überzeugen.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Das war doch ne normale Truppe, die von Ogrim Doomhammer zu Zul'jin geschickt wurde


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Piep falsch du meinst die 2. Gruppe ich meine die 1. Gruppe.


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Piep falsch du meinst die 2. Gruppe ich meine die 1. Gruppe.


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Tut mir Leid wegen Doppelpost.


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Okay ich löse die Frage mal auf.

Es war eine Gruppe die von Orgrim Doomhammer geführt wurde.
Der war damals der Stellvertreter von Blackhand (dem damaligen Kriegshäuptling)
Er redete mit Zul´Jin der lehnte das Bündnis ab und lies Doomhammer mit freiem Geleit zur Horde zurückkehren.
Als Doomhammer Kriegshäuptling wurde erfuhr er das Zul´Jin und einige andere Trolle von Menschen gefangen genommen wurden.
Doomhammer lies sie befreien und so kam es zum Bündnis.


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. Juni 2009)

Naja dann fragt ihr mal was.


----------



## Taranosh (8. Juni 2009)

Wo in WoW (Zone) hat Blizzard, zumindest früher, einen Weg noch nicht fertig gebaut und dies auch amüsant dargestellt?


----------



## Fortan (8. Juni 2009)

Norden von den Östlichen Pestländern nach Geisterlande? 

Ich glaub da gab es nen PLatzhalter statt dem Portal?!


----------



## Taranosh (8. Juni 2009)

Mmh an sich nicht das woran ich dachte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (8. Juni 2009)

Taranosh schrieb:


> Mmh an sich nicht das woran ich dachte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hyjal, haben den Weg abgesperrt mit gelb-schwarzen(?) Barrikaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regenheart (8. Juni 2009)

Gib mal ein Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KurdishDesperado (8. Juni 2009)

vielleicht in eisenschmiede in old if wo man sich rein fearen kann ?^^


----------



## Taranosh (8. Juni 2009)

Gz an Davidor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Mit dem nächsten AddOn kommt bestimmt noch was mit Mount Hyjal, das Tor dort zum Eingang wird bestimmt geöffnet und der Weg zu nem Portal geführt, Sargeras hat es aus den überresten von Archimonde aufgemacht und für jeden dämo kill kann man für die Horde/Allianz ruf farmen


----------



## Zalandar (8. Juni 2009)

Nächste Frage


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

welches AddOn wird das nächste sein


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Juni 2009)

Rise schrieb:


> Sorry for you ^^
> Ists richtig? Muss ich jetzt ein Rätsel machen?


Nö ein anderer hat 2 posts vor dir geanwtrotet aba egal..



Vrocas schrieb:


> welches AddOn wird das nächste sein




WoW the Return of the Cats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

aehm das sind nicht ernstgemeinte fragen oder?
also echte frage posten bitte.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Das ist ne echte Frage, in Azeroth stehts um genauer zu sein Schlingendorntal


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

welches AddOn wird das nächste sein
klar wissen das jetzt alle lore fans oder auch nur die insider, es ist offiziele ankuendigung usw


----------



## Atabax (8. Juni 2009)

südmeerinseln


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> zu der frage mit dem  meistergelv  die götter sind nicht tot die weudrden alle eingespärt wei yogg saron und c tune die titanen hatten angst das der planet explodiert oder so wen sie die umnuten xD


what the...

grobe übersetzung: zu fer frage mit der meistergleve, die götter sind nicht tot, sie wurden alle eingesperrt, weil yogg-saron und c'thun und die titanen angst hatten, dass der planet explodiert, wenn sie die töten


----------



## Atabax (8. Juni 2009)

sry  konnte ja nit wissen das das hir schon 200 seiten hat xD     war gerade mal seite  10 oder wo das steht   da zeigte der mir an das wäre die letzte seite xD


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Ich lös jetzt auf: Das nächste AddOn wird Mahlstrom sein und wer mehr wissen will sollte an die Küste im Schlingendorntal gehen


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich lös jetzt auf: Das nächste AddOn wird Mahlstrom sein und wer mehr wissen will sollte an die Küste im Schlingendorntal gehen


bzw südmeere
das war auch schon ein favourit, aber ich denke nicht, dass es komplett sicher ist
was ist denn an dieser maaagischen küste?


----------



## Atabax (8. Juni 2009)

wo genau  gib da runum küsten xD   cords wären gut ^^


----------



## Läry1 (8. Juni 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> wo genau  gib da runum küsten xD   cords wären gut ^^


normalerweise würd ich jetzt eine übersatzung machen, aber....was ist "runum küsten" !?


----------



## Atabax (8. Juni 2009)

sry  nen d fehlt  rundum   man ey     meine tastatur nimmt nicht alle tasten  totall scheise  als ob ihr nie fehler macht -.-


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Coords weiß ich net so genau, aber im Wasser ziemlich weit im westen is ne Steintafel mit Nagas drauf und die Menschen hauen vor irgendwas "großem" ab.
Da is so ne Lupe und wenn man das ließt steht da sowas wie wenn die zwei Monde wieder auf einander treffen und es werden mächtige Wesen aus dem Wasser steigen und die Rassen Azeroth's unterwerfen, oder so irgendwas in der Art. Unten drunter steht ein Name, ich glaube Sker'this.
Ich denke mal es kommt mit dem neuen AddOn ein alter Gott zurück, der dann im Pre die Häuser platt macht


----------



## Atabax (8. Juni 2009)

glaub aber die steintafel liegt da schon seit wow beginn ^^  aber neue frage  ? ^^


----------



## Aragorn1994 (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Coords weiß ich net so genau, aber im Wasser ziemlich weit im westen is ne Steintafel mit Nagas drauf und die Menschen hauen vor irgendwas "großem" ab.
> Da is so ne Lupe und wenn man das ließt steht da sowas wie wenn die zwei Monde wieder auf einander treffen und es werden mächtige Wesen aus dem Wasser steigen und die Rassen Azeroth's unterwerfen, oder so irgendwas in der Art. Unten drunter steht ein Name, ich glaube Sker'this.
> Ich denke mal es kommt mit dem neuen AddOn ein alter Gott zurück, der dann im Pre die Häuser platt macht




Interessiert mich mal wo die ist.

IN der Nähe der Trolle auf der Insel?


Nein zum Addon: ich denke nicht das irgendwer nun sagen kann was das nächste wird.
Kann sein das es Mahlstrom/Südmeer ist.
Dann noch Der Smaragdgrüne Traum.
Vielleicht was ganz neues?...

Es kann einfach noch keiner sagen bis die bestätigung kommt.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Wäre mir net so sicher, die wurde rein gepatcht, bin dem auf den Grund gegangen und habe auf meinem zweiten PC wow installiert und aber nur bis BC gepatcht, bin dann mit nem zweiten acc und nem Hexer ungefähr dorthin wo die Stelle sein müsste, war ziemlich versteckt bei diesen Murloc Steintafeln. Hexer hat sogar noch Aufe von Kilrogg benutzt, hab dann auf patch 3.0.9 gepatcht und erst ab da warn wieder diese Inschriften zu sehen
Edit:Hab auf wowwiki.com nach geforscht, der Naga heißt nicht Sker'this sondern SKAR'THIS
Alle die in der Naga ini waren wissen wen ich meine, er sei angeblich ein guter Freund von neptulon


----------



## Atabax (8. Juni 2009)

sry aber das ist undglaubwürdig müste wen nen p server gewesen sein weil egal wie du das insterliert hast die patch´s hast du trotzdem ^^


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Was meinst du damit? Es ist ziemlich einfach auf nem Computer zu patchen...
Nach drei mal lesen hab ichs erst verstanden... Was ich meine ist, dass diese Inschriften (Wie ich schon vorher sagte...) mit dem Stein dazu gepatcht wurden, es ist fast so wie bei Patch 3.1.0, du konntest Ulduar auch nicht machen bevor du den patch hattest


----------



## Atabax (8. Juni 2009)

ja  aber wen der patch einmal drauf ist  must du  auf den patch da ist das  egal ob du classik bc oder wotlk insterliert hast   deswegen kanst du nicht einmal mit patch  2.5.3  und  3.1.2 rumlaufen  das geht nicht weil blizzard dan den server weider auf patch 2.5.3  runterpatchen müsste aber ist ja ok   wobei ichs mir nicht vorstellen kann das die sowas machen  aber blizzard ^^


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2009)

Verstehst du das nicht? Ich habe zwei PCs! einer von mir, einer gehört der Familie... Da habe ich WoW drauf, mein wow (auf meinem PC) is auf 3.1.0 gepatcht, auf dem PC der Familie war wow nur auf 2.4.6 gepatcht, ich habe mir den Acc eines Kumpels aus geliehen, der noch auf BC spielt, mit dem Acc habe ich mich dann in das wow eingeloggt, das auf patch 2.4.6 gepatcht war, jetzt verstanden?
Und nur so als tip:

Lesen, dann nochmal lesen, dann hirn einsetzen, dann nochmal lesen, dann mama fragen, dann nochmal lesen, dann hirn einsetzen, dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (8. Juni 2009)

DU verstehst nciht.
Selbst mit 10 Accounts, die alle unterschiedliche Patch-Versionen hätten, könnte man nicht die alten patches spielen.

Sobald man sich aufm Offi mit z.B. Patch 2.4 einloggen will, wird sofort, automatisch und ohne Frage auf Patch 3.1.3 eingeloggt.
Alles andere is nur auf nem P-Server möglich.


----------



## minosha (9. Juni 2009)

Zwar etwas offtopic. Aber ich dachte immer, dass wenn man sich einloggt, wird automatisch gepatcht.

Aber könnt ihr mal neue Fragen stellen? Solche die mit Fakten zu belegen sind?


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Ich stell einfach mal eine neue Frage...

Was ist das schnellste Wesen in World of Warcraft !


----------



## Exomia (9. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich stell einfach mal eine neue Frage...
> 
> Was ist das schnellste Wesen in World of Warcraft !



Ein Paladien auf einem Phönix


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> Ein Paladien auf einem Phönix



nö


----------



## minosha (9. Juni 2009)

Ein gepanzerter Netherdrache?


----------



## Lari (9. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> nö


Ein sich portender Chinafarmer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ein sich portender Chinafarmer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute, lehnt euch mal ein wenig an die Geschichte an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht doofes rumraten


----------



## Heydu (9. Juni 2009)

Rise schrieb:


> Nach wem wurde die Landschaft Azshara genannt? Nach welcher bestimmten Person, die in der Geschichte von Warcraft vorkommt.
> 
> Das Gebiet über Durotar und östlich von Ashenvale.
> 
> ...



Eine bezaubernde König mit goldenen Augen, die nach der Brennende Legion begraben und möglicherweise zum Naga wurde^^


----------



## XY12 (9. Juni 2009)

Das Schiff von Nodend nach Sturmwind ?


----------



## Heydu (9. Juni 2009)

Goblinrakete!!
*musik mach* tamm tam taaaam tam tam tadaaaammm
chrrmmm chrmmmm DRUUFFFFF!!!!
kabooooooooooom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich stell einfach mal eine neue Frage...
> 
> Was ist das schnellste Wesen in World of Warcraft !



Ein Magier - nix geht schneller als porten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ein Magier - nix geht schneller als porten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nächster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Mojo (9. Juni 2009)

Was leichtes: wie heist der zweite ort in durotar und warum heist er so?


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juni 2009)

Mr.Mojo schrieb:


> Was leichtes: wie heist der zweite ort in durotar und warum heist er so?


Senjin und er heißt so weil er nach Senjin benannt ist.Senjin war der Troll der sich mit Thrall etc verbündet hatte.


----------



## Cathalina (9. Juni 2009)

- Orgrimmar, benannt nach dem ehemaligen Kriegshäuptling und Held der Horde Orgrim Schicksalshammer ist die Hauptstadt
- dann gibt es noch das kleine Troll-Dorf Sen'jin, Vol'jin (Anführer der Dunkelspeertrolle) benannte das Dorf nach seinem Vater Sen'jin


----------



## Mr.Mojo (9. Juni 2009)

Jo. Wenn mans genau nimmt, weil er bei der flucht von den Murlocs ums leben gekommen ist. 

Your turn



Mfg


----------



## saibot1207 (9. Juni 2009)

wer tötete den Letzten Wächter von Tirisfal und wer ist immoment im besitz dessen Schwertes (also das vom Mörder)


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juni 2009)

saibot1207 schrieb:


> wer tötete den Letzten Wächter von Tirisfal und wer ist immoment im besitz dessen Schwertes (also das vom Mörder)


Wenn du dran bist hättest du diese Frage gerne stellen können.
Trotzdem mit dem letzten Wächter meinst du bestimmt Medivh,der wurde von Khadgar und Lothar getötet,wobei Lothar ihm den Kopf glaub ich abschlug,dann müsste es sich um Ashkandi oder Quel'sarra handeln oder wie das Ding heißt.
Ashkandi ist im Besitz von Nefarian,so ist es zumindest in WoW und Quel'sarra gabs in Düsterbruch oder sonst wo.


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juni 2009)

Würde eher sagen Ashkandi, da in das Schwert die Initialen A.L. eingeritzt sind... Anduin Lothar!
Oder es war Quel'Zaram, Anduins "main" hand waffe


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Wurde Medivh nicht irgendwo in Kara getötet?
Bin mir aber leider nicht sicher ob es Freund oder Feind war.


----------



## Mannoroth (10. Juni 2009)

Medivh wurde von kadghar in seinem Keller, in Karazhan  getötet und Lothar half ihm dabei . Am schluss nach dem tot von Medivh erschien er kadghar ja nochma als "geist" aufm Friedhof....


----------



## TheStormrider (11. Juni 2009)

Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten wie Medivh gestorben ist.

1. wie Mannoroth es über mir beschrieben hat.
2. In Wc3 gibts eine Zwischenfrequenz wo er von 3 Fußsoldaten irgendwo in den Verwüsteten Landen gekillt wird.
3. fällt mir nichmehr ein, schaut mal auf irgendwelchen Lore-Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR_FAN (11. Juni 2009)

scheint keiner ne neue frage zu stellen dann mach ich das mal

wer brachte den krieg zwischen orcs und draenei zum brodeln und wie machte ers es?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Juni 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten wie Medivh gestorben ist.
> [...]
> 3. fällt mir nichmehr ein, schaut mal auf irgendwelchen Lore-Seiten
> 
> ...


Es gibt ein paar verschiedene Tode von Medivh, das ist korrekt. WoWWiki zählt diese zusammengefasst auch schön auf: http://www.wowwiki.com/Medivh#Deaths

Im Endeffekt kann man die Frage nicht ganz beantworten. Im schlimmsten Fall, muss man sich immer an die letzte Version halten, die Blizz (bzw. die entsprechenden Lore-Schreiber) verfasst haben. Das ist dann die korrekte Antwort. ;-)




WAR_FAN schrieb:


> [...]wer brachte den krieg zwischen orcs und draenei zum brodeln und wie machte ers es?


Kil'Jaeden brachte den Krieg zwischen die Orcs und die Draenei, indem er Ner'zhul in Visionen begegnete und ihm klar machtee, dass die Draenei die Orcs vernichten wollen... das ist die Kurzfassung. Aber hier könnte man noch weeeeeeit ausholen.


----------



## hardrain86 (12. Juni 2009)

auch wenn ich jetzt nicht dran bin das weiß ich aber hätte ich gerne mal ne frage beantwortet die ich mal gelesen habe und selber
nicht die antwort kenne....

wer war laut geschichte der letzte überlebene vom allerersten angriff auf ulduar und hat somit yogg saron aufgeweckt?(laut geschichte)


----------



## enc (12. Juni 2009)

Bin mir ned ganz sicher, aber ich glaube es war Loken, Thorims Bruder, aufgrund dessen, dass er auf Thorims Wächterrolle neidisch war.


----------



## EisblockError (19. Juni 2009)

Ein bischen blöd wenn du die Frage nicht selbst beantworten kanst, sollte man nämlich wenn man eine stellt.


----------



## Altharis (23. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal, das sollte keine Rätsel-Frage werden, sondern er wollte einfach die Antwort wissen, und dieser Thread schien dafür geeignet zu sein, was er ja nun mal auch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da anscheinend keiner ne Frage hat, mach ich mal weiter:
Welche Helden reisten durch Zeitrisse ca 10.000 Jahre in der Zeit zurück und verhinderten, dass die Brennende Legion den Weltenbaum erreichte?
Bitte Name, Rasse und "Klasse", d.h., was sie gemacht haben ^^


----------



## KilJael (23. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das sollte keine Rätsel-Frage werden, sondern er wollte einfach die Antwort wissen, und dieser Thread schien dafür geeignet zu sein, was er ja nun mal auch ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rhonin (Menschen Magier), Krasus (Drachenmagier) und Brox (Orc Krieger(?))


----------



## Snake202 (6. Juli 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Welche Helden reisten durch Zeitrisse ca 10.000 Jahre in der Zeit zurück und verhinderten, dass die Brennende Legion den Weltenbaum erreichte?
> Bitte Name, Rasse und "Klasse", d.h., was sie gemacht haben ^^



Wenn du das meinst was ich denke ist deine Frage falsch ^^
Die Helden reisten ungewollt 10.000 Jahre in der Zeit zurück, zu dem Zeitpunkt als die Brennende Legion das erste Mal nach Azeroth kam.
Sie versuchten zu verhindern dass Sargeras durch das Portal schreitet und später mussten sie auch noch verhindern dass die Alten Götter sich mit Hilfe des Portales und dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit befreien.
Der Weltenbaum wurde erst kurz danach errichtet.




KilJael schrieb:


> Rhonin (Menschen Magier), Krasus (Drachenmagier) und Brox (Orc Krieger(?))




Wenn der Fragesteller das meinte was ich oben erklärte ist die Antwort richtig.

Wird wohl eh demnächst keiner mehr eine Frage hier stellen oder? ^^


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juli 2009)

Ok, dann Frag ich mal.

Warum und von wem wurde Illidan ein Halstuch um die Augen gebunden?


----------



## Heâlnix (6. Juli 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ok, dann Frag ich mal.
> 
> Warum und von wem wurde Illidan ein Halstuch um die Augen gebunden?



Von mir weil Ich so böse bin! *hrhr*


----------



## Snake202 (6. Juli 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ok, dann Frag ich mal.
> 
> Warum und von wem wurde Illidan ein Halstuch um die Augen gebunden?



Von Sargeras während dem Krieg der Ahnen, kurz nachdem er sich den Dämonen "angeschlossen" hat und die Dämonenseele für Sargeras holen will, damit er eben diese Aufgabe besser durchführen kann und neue magische Fähigkeiten bekommt, eben auch um Magie zu "sehen"

Stimmt das so? xD


----------



## Amilinda (6. Juli 2009)

Snake202 ! da fehlt der junge Ork Krieger der mit Brox gekommen war! ha!


----------



## Snake202 (6. Juli 2009)

Amilinda schrieb:


> Snake202 ! da fehlt der junge Ork Krieger der mit Brox gekommen war! ha!




Der junge Ork Krieger ist nicht durch die Zeit gereist, da er von der Anomalie in Stücke gerissen wurde ^^


----------



## Snake202 (6. Juli 2009)

Naja dann stell ich mal ne Frage:

Wie heißt Deathwings erste Gefährtin (Drachenname und ihren bevorzugten "Menschennamen"), wo hat sie sich versteckt und was hat sie dort gemacht? ^^


----------



## Snake202 (6. Juli 2009)

Is die Frage zu schwer oder is nur grad keiner in dem Thread? xD

Sry für 3er Post ^^


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Von Sargeras während dem Krieg der Ahnen, kurz nachdem er sich den Dämonen "angeschlossen" hat und die Dämonenseele für Sargeras holen will, damit er eben diese Aufgabe besser durchführen kann und neue magische Fähigkeiten bekommt, eben auch um Magie zu "sehen"
> 
> Stimmt das so? xD




Naja, der grund ist sch fast korrekt, doch er hat es von jemand anderem bekommen.


----------



## Snake202 (6. Juli 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, der grund ist sch fast korrekt, doch er hat es von jemand anderem bekommen.



Achja, Sargeras gab ihn nur das Geschenk, den Schal hat er glaub von Lady Vashj, oberste Zofe von Azshara, bekommen wenn ich mich nicht wieder täusche oder?


----------



## M3g4s (7. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Achja, Sargeras gab ihn nur das Geschenk, den Schal hat er glaub von Lady Vashj, oberste Zofe von Azshara, bekommen wenn ich mich nicht wieder täusche oder?



Meines Wissens nach müsste das so stimmen.


----------



## Snake202 (7. Juli 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach müsste das so stimmen.




Falls ja, weiter oben steht bereits ne neue Frage von mir ^^



Snake202 schrieb:


> Naja dann stell ich mal ne Frage:
> 
> Wie heißt Deathwings erste Gefährtin (Drachenname und ihren bevorzugten "Menschennamen"), wo hat sie sich versteckt und was hat sie dort gemacht? ^^



Hoff dass die net zu schwer is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (7. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Hoff dass die net zu schwer is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Easy....


Sintharia, aka Lady Sinestra (die unter anderem auch immer gerne auf der Netherschwingenscherbe im Schattenmondtal angetroffen wird).

Mutter von Onyxia, Nefarian und Dagonax.

Sie versteckt sich in Grim Batol und hat dort versucht einen neuen Drachenschwarm zu züchten (ähnlich wie Nefarian mit dem Chromatischem Schwarm).

Allerdings nannte man Ihre neuen Drachen "Zwielichtdrachen".

Weiterhin hat sie schwerste Verbrennungen im Gesicht, die Ihr bei der Paarung mit Deathwing zugefügt wurden (durch seine Immense Körperhitzte (seine Wunden sind Lavaströme, da sein Körper die Inkarnaton des Landes selbst ist und er dem Land schwere Schäden zugefügte und er selbst dadurch grauenhaft pervertierte))





Huch.... bin ich abgedriftet...


falls ich nun Dran bin:

Aviana die Mutter aller geflügelten Wesen,
war nicht immer eine Halbgöttin:

Meine Frage ist nun:

Wodurch bekam sie ihre (Halb-)göttlichen Kräfte und was war sie ursprünglich?


mfg
Dat Shiva


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Juli 2009)

Aviana war ursprünglich ein ganz normaler Rabe. Irgendwann wurde sie von Elune zu einer Botin auserkoren, um Nachrichten an Cenarius zu überbringen.
Nach einiger Zeit breitete sich ihr "Aufgabengebiet" aus und sie überbrachte auch anderen Mächten diverse Botschaften. Diese Mächte sprachen ihr immer mehr Fähigkeiten zu, bis sie irgendwann selbst zur Halbgöttin wurde.

Das war ne schwierige Frage! Super! Solche müssen öfters kommen... leider fällt aber gerade mir jetzt spontan keine ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juli 2009)

Na gut, da grad keine neue Frage kommt, stelle ich mal eine :


Was musste Malfurion im Krieg der Ahnen opfern, um Korialstrasz am Leben zu erhalten ?


----------



## Brandin (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber musste er nicht das Land/die Natur um sich herum opfern?
Das Land gab quasi sein Leben für das von Korialstrasz. (z.b. wurde ja das Gras schwarz usw)


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juli 2009)

Ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du darfst die nächste Frage stellen


----------



## Brandin (7. Juli 2009)

Na dann mal eine einfache Frage:

Welcher Dämon befehligt die scharlachroten Kreuzzügler in Nordend?


----------



## Feltor (7. Juli 2009)

hmm... Dämon führt den scharlachroten Kreuzzug an, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juli 2009)

Das ist Mal'Ganis, der niemals Tote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukenwabs (7. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Na dann mal eine einfache Frage:
> 
> Welcher Dämon befehligt die scharlachroten Kreuzzügler in Nordend?



balnazzar in paladingestalt
aber ich will keine frage stellen ^^


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (7. Juli 2009)

Mal'Ganis, dadurch erklärt sich auch warum der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug so darauf versessen ist die untoten zu töten, denn WC3 lehrt uns das sich die Untoten (Geißel und Verlassene) von den Nathrezim abgespalten haben. 
Finde die Qs um diese Erkenntnis sehr geil gemacht und wie ich gekuckt hab als plötzlich malganis vor mir stand ^^

Edit sagt zu langsam >.<


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> balnazzar in paladingestalt
> aber ich will keine frage stellen ^^


War eh falsch... denn Balnazzar hast Du schon zu Classic Zeiten in Stratholme niedergeschnetzelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juli 2009)

Na gut, da keine Auflösung kommt, mache ich einfach mal weiter.


Wer half Iridi dabei, ihren Stab nicht an einen Blutelfen zu verlieren ?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (7. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Na gut, da keine Auflösung kommt, mache ich einfach mal weiter.
> 
> 
> Wer half Iridi dabei, ihren Stab nicht an einen Blutelfen zu verlieren ?



Ne 25iger Raidgruppe?

d[-.-]b


----------



## Dexter2000 (7. Juli 2009)

glaube kalec oder krasus


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juli 2009)

Nöp, alles falsch bis jetzt.

Wer "Die Nacht des Drachen" gelesen hat, weiss es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Die Antwort ist zwar wahrscheinlich grottenfalsch aber ich rate jetzt einfach mal (ich hab das Buch nicht gelesen):Eine von denen aus der Gruppe??Also Veeresa,Rhonin,Grenda,Rom, Kalec oder Krasus?
Veeresa wäre einleuchtend, weil sie ja auch eine Windläufergeneralin ist/war. Ich rat aber wirklich nur hab 0 Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist zwar wahrscheinlich grottenfalsch aber ich rate jetzt einfach mal (ich hab das Buch nicht gelesen):Eine von denen aus der Gruppe??Also Veeresa,Rhonin,Grenda,Rom, Kalec oder Krasus?
> Veeresa wäre einleuchtend, weil sie ja auch eine Windläufergeneralin ist/war. Ich rat aber wirklich nur hab 0 Ahnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sooooo, da ja keiner Antwortet stell ich ne neue Frage: WIe viele Phiolen entnahm Illidan dem Bunnen der Ewigkeit und wofür hat er sie verwendet?(achtung!Fangfrage!)


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sooooo, da ja keiner Antwortet stell ich ne neue Frage: WIe viele Phiolen entnahm Illidan dem Bunnen der Ewigkeit und wofür hat er sie verwendet?(achtung!Fangfrage!)


 

er hat 3 genomen glaub ich, und mit einer hat er auf hyal einen neuen Brunenn geschaffen aus den dann der Weltenbaum gewachsen is


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> er hat 3 genomen glaub ich, und mit einer hat er auf hyal einen neuen Brunenn geschaffen aus den dann der Weltenbaum gewachsen is



NEin, er hat mehr genommen, aber 3 hat er für den See für Hyjal gebraucht.


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> NEin, er hat mehr genommen, aber 3 hat er für den See für Hyjal gebraucht.


sieben hat er genomen ^^
und mit einer is noch der sonnenbrunnen geschafe worden, aber nicht von illidan selbst


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> sieben hat er genomen ^^
> und mit einer is noch der sonnenbrunnen geschafe worden, aber nicht von illidan selbst




ICh will ne BEgrüüüüüüüüündüüüüüüüüüng!!! Sag mir wo er sie verballet hat.


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ICh will ne BEgrüüüüüüüüündüüüüüüüüüng!!! Sag mir wo er sie verballet hat.


hmm also 7 phiolen
3 für den neuen brunnen der weigkeit, 1 für den sonenbrunenn 
je eine hat er vashj und kael´thas gegeben, zumindest droppen die die überreste
die letzte...hat er behalten? keine ahnung


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> hmm also 7 phiolen
> 3 für den neuen brunnen der weigkeit, 1 für den sonenbrunenn
> je eine hat er vashj und kael´thas gegeben, zumindest droppen die die überreste
> die letzte...hat er behalten? keine ahnung




Trotz deiner hübschen begründung leider falsch,aber die Frage iist so auch fies! geb ich zu!


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Trotz deiner hübschen begründung leider falsch,aber die Frage iist so auch fies! geb ich zu!



k ich geb auf ^^ 
ich hab die bücher ned gelesen sondern nur w3 durchgezockt und auf buffed die grobe inhaltsübersicht angeguckt


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Gut ich löse auf=8

Er hat 8 Phiolen genommen

eine hat er heute noch
3 sind für denSee auf der Spitze draufgegangen
1 für den Sonnenbrunnen
2 für seine treuen Kael'tas und Vashj
und die achte... hat er vor Tyrandes Augenüber sich selbst geschüttet.

Neue Frage: Für wen stiehlt Xavius Wein aus dem Keller von Königin Azshara?


----------



## Nakotix (8. Juli 2009)

für tyrande wo sie eingesperrt ist glaub ich^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Tut mir leid, aber Grottenfalscher gehts kaum noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (8. Juli 2009)

es sind sieben gewesen!! omg

er wollte sie alle in den see auf hyjal schütten, aber nach der dritten haben ihn malfurion und cenarius dabei erwischt und ihn bei hyjal gefangen genommen. da es nur so wenig wassser vom brunnen war, konnten sie die energie für nordrassil nutzen und neutralisieren.

irgendwie (das ist auch nirgens erfasst!) fanden 3 phiolen wieder den weg zurück zu illidan, der sie nach seiner rückkehr an seine 2 kommandanten lady vashj und kael'thas. eine behielt er für sich. die letzte ausständige hat sich dath'remar geschnappt und damit den sunwell in quel'thalas erschaffen. Illidan plant einen brunnen in outland zu erschaffen, um die magiesüchtigen blutelfen junkies mit magie zu versorgen.... im letzten addon werden wir da sicher noch was davon mitbekommen ;>

so wars und nicht anders.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab Kieg der Ahnen gelesen und ich kann rechnen!!!8 warens! Aber wenn du noch nicht mal weißt, dass Cenarius zu dem Zeitpunkt, als Illidan den See erschaffen hat, schwer verwundet war und die Grünen Drachen ihn in den Smaragdtraum rübergeschoben haben, um ihn zu behandeln, ist es ja auch kein Wunder!


----------



## Ennia (8. Juli 2009)

an deiner stelle würde ich das buch schnell holen und noch einmal nachlesen. außerdem erschuf illidan den see nicht, er war schon vorhanden -.- das mit cenarius ist umstritten.

weiters möchte ich dir noch ein geheimnis verraten, aber sags nicht weiter: diese bücher sind nicht von blizzard. die schriftsteller/verleger haben sich nur die rechte besorgt und können innerhalb eines gewissen ramens (der von blizzard vorgegeben ist) geschichten schreiben. das selbe in grün wären die star wars romane.

wenn du auf www.worldofwarcraft.com nachließt, wirst du erkennen, was ich mit vorgegebenen ramen meine. da steht zum beispiel, dass illidan "several" phiolen aufgefüllt hat, und dass "A small group of night elves" auf hyjal illidan entdeckt haben.

noch dazu kommt, dass wenn mann fakten aus wow, mit dem inhalt des warcraft manuals vergleicht, man das grausen bekommt. da "war of the ancients - the well of eternity" auf warcraft basiert, sind da noch mehr unterschide zu der aktuellen (world of)warcraft story - die übrigens mit der weiterntwicklung von wow weitergeführt wird - zu finden. ein beispiel: die 2 phiolen von vashj und kael'thas befinden sich jetzt bei soridormi.

erzähl mir nichts von der warcraft geschichte ^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Okay streiten wir und nicht und losen wir eine Frage. Wer ist drann? Wurst.. stell du eine


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

ok ich hab zwar keine ahnung von der antwort aber vllt ja ihr!

wer oder was ist Dagonax? wo kommt er in der geschichte vor ?


----------



## Ennia (8. Juli 2009)

also eine seite vorher ist die rede davon, dass dieser jener der bruder von onyxia und nefarian sein soll.. aber ich hab noch nichts von ihm gehört :S

ich dachte, dass onyxia nur 3 geschwister hat: sabellian, nefarian und neltharaku.


außerdem: warum stellst du jetzt die frage? soladra ist dran!


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

das dachte ich auch..nur von 2^^ ich kannte bis jetz nur: deathwing ist der papa und onyxia und nefarian die kinder..

sabellian, neltharaku und dagonax sind mir neu..?

jemand muss aufklären !!!!!! ;P

soladra is nicht mehr da nach ner 3/4 stunde ist das ok


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

paddey schrieb:


> ok ich hab zwar keine ahnung von der antwort aber vllt ja ihr!
> 
> wer oder was ist Dagonax? wo kommt er in der geschichte vor ?




Also Dragonax wurde von Sinestra/Sintharia in dem Buch "Die Nacht des Drachen" erschaffen. Sintharia ist/war die erste Gefährtin von Neltharion und hat sich in Grim Batol versteckt. Dort haben sie einen Netherdrachen gefangen (Zzeraku) und haben dort glaube mit der Essenz des Netherdrachens und verschiedenen Dracheneier experimentiert, zusammen mit der wiederhergestellten Dämonenseele. Dragonax war einer der ersten Zwielichtdrachen und wesentlich mächtiger als Netherdrachen, Korialstrasz und Kalecgos.
Warscheinlich wäre er sogar mächtiger als Deathwing geworden, da er sich von Magie ernährt und damit ständig mehr Macht bekommt.
Dennoch wurde er von Krasus, Kalec, Iridi (eine Draenei Priesterin, die in dem Buch erstmalig vorkommt und auch stirbt ^^) und Rhonin getötet.

Glaub dass die Geschichte so stimmt, bin mir nimmer sicher ^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Juli 2009)

Heee... ihr seid alle viel zu schnell! Normalerweise ist hier nicht einfach FFA... einige Fragen stehen doch noch offen:



leckaeis schrieb:


> [...]Wer half Iridi dabei, ihren Stab nicht an einen Blutelfen zu verlieren ?


Kam da eine richtige Antwort? Ich glaub nicht.



Soladra schrieb:


> Sooooo, da ja keiner Antwortet stell ich ne neue Frage: WIe viele Phiolen entnahm Illidan dem Bunnen der Ewigkeit und wofür hat er sie verwendet?(achtung!Fangfrage!)


Was ist denn hier nun eigentlich die richtige Antwort? Normalerweise geht man immer von der momentan gültigen Story aus. Deshalb dieser Unterschied... denn die KdA-Trilogie kann schon veraltete Geschichte sein... ihr wisst doch, Blizz ändert da gerne im Nachhinein immer ein bisschen.



Soladra schrieb:


> [...]Neue Frage: Für wen stiehlt Xavius Wein aus dem Keller von Königin Azshara?


Hier kam auch noch keine Antwort...



paddey schrieb:


> [...]wer oder was ist Dagonax? wo kommt er in der geschichte vor ?


Und hier scheint schon die Frage falsch zu sein... Einen Dagonax gibt es nicht, es gibt nur einen Dargonax... und das ist ein Zwielichtdrache... er kommt in "Die Nacht des Drachen" vor und stirbt dort zusammen mit seiner "Mutter" Sinestra/Sintharia.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Also Dragonax [...]


Er heisst DaRgonax... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Er war der erste Zwielichtdrache der von Neltharions ältester Gefährtin erschaffen wurde.
Der Name will mir leider nicht einfallen.
Aufjedenfall wurde er im Buch die NAcht des Drachens besiegt und ist nun tot.
Er hatte sich gegen Sinestra gestellt(Name eingefallen) gestellt,da er dachte er würde gegen die nächste Generation der Zwielichtdrachen keine Chance mehr haben und keine Beachtung mehr kriegen würde.
Deswegen verschlang er den Netherdrachen Zzeraku,der sich jedoch opferte und ihn damit zu viel Kraft zupumpte.
Nachdem er auch Sinestra gefressen hatte starb er,so wie auch Sinestra.


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Er heisst DaRgonax...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinetwegen, dennoch iser tot ^^


----------



## Kleinkind01 (8. Juli 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> an deiner stelle würde ich das buch schnell holen und noch einmal nachlesen. außerdem erschuf illidan den see nicht, er war schon vorhanden -.- das mit cenarius ist umstritten.



also der see war schon da, aber als illidan die phiolen reingekippt hat ist der see verseucht worden.


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

hmm interessant!!! is cool muss mir auch alle bücher kaufen ....

 die frage mit illidan und den phiolen ist schon geklärt

armer DaRgonax^^;P wiso nur?


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Zu der Frage mit Iridi und dem Stab:Krasus hat geholfen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Juli 2009)

OK... dann ist ja nur noch eine Frage offen (von Soladra):

Für wen stiehlt Xavius Wein aus dem Keller von Königin Azshara?


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> OK... dann ist ja nur noch eine Frage offen (von Soladra):
> 
> Für wen stiehlt Xavius Wein aus dem Keller von Königin Azshara?



öhm... Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

weil xavius ein anhänger von sargeras und somit ein dämon ist/war denke ich das er ihn für sargeras mitgehen lassen hat


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> öhm... Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?


Ähh... wieso denn nicht? Soladra hat danach gefragt und die Frage wurde einfach übergangen. Ob es leicht oder schwer zu beantworten ist, ist ja kein Kriterium ob die Frage ernst gemeint ist oder nicht. Von daher... bitte beantworten.

P.S. Ich weiss die Antwort nicht... daran kann ich mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern. Ich hätte jetzt auch spontan Tyrande geantwortet... aber das scheint ja völlig falsch zu sein.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ähh... wieso denn nicht? Soladra hat danach gefragt und die Frage wurde einfach übergangen. Ob es leicht oder schwer zu beantworten ist, ist ja kein Kriterium ob die Frage ernst gemeint ist oder nicht. Von daher... bitte beantworten.
> 
> P.S. Ich weiss die Antwort nicht... daran kann ich mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern. Ich hätte jetzt auch spontan Tyrande geantwortet... aber das scheint ja völlig falsch zu sein.



Wenn das so ist...



Dann sag ich Ronald McDonald wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Buffed_overrun: Kopf@Tisch...

Edit: Okay, spaß bei Seite... Ich sage, Soladra wollte mal nen kleinen Witz machen und hat ne Frage gestellt, die eig. unmöglich zu beantworten ist:
Nämlich eine, dessen Warheit garnicht existiert!
Ich habe noch nie etwas von einem Diebstahl aus Azsharas Weinkeller gehört/gelesen. Außerdem macht das garkein Sinn, denn Xavius hatte nur eine ziemlich wichtige Aufgabe und zwar alle Hochwohlgeborenen während der zerstörung des Brunnens in einen Satyr zu verwandeln


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

HaHa!! sag die antwort wen du sie weisst sonst hau den kopf fester auf den tisch!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> @Buffed_overrun: Kopf@Tisch...


Kann es sein, dass ich gerade auf dem Schlauch stehe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls ja, dann klärt mich doch bitte auf... oder stellt eine neue Frage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

LEST KRIEG DER AHNEN!! Da stehts dinn, und nein, es ist kein witzt, aber die Idee mit Sangeras is ned übel...Der saufende Titan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Frage: Für wen stiehlt Xavius Wein aus dem Keller der Königin?

Antwort: Für Lord Peo'than. Xavius klaut für ihn tatsächlich Wein. Da ist er schon ein Satyr und möchte aus ihm auch einen machen, um seine Macht zu vergrößern, damit Sangeras nach Azeroth kommen kann.

Neue Frage... Womit will Vashj Tyrande umbringen und warum??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> LEST KRIEG DER AHNEN!! [...]


Hab ich... aber das ist schon etwas länger her und ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr dran erinnern. Ich wüsste im Moment nichtmal wieso Xavius das überhaupt tun sollte...

Egal. Ich warte auf ne Antwort von Dir oder jemand anderem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Ahhh... Danke für die Auflösung. Da wäre ich NIEMALS mehr drauf gekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

paddey schrieb:


> HaHa!! sag die antwort wen du sie weisst sonst hau den kopf fester auf den tisch!



Ich kann dir dazu verhelfen, dass sich dein gesicht gleich auf den Tisch befindet ;D
Ansonsten sag ich jetzt einfach mal was zur Frage:

Xavius hat den Wein für Prinz Kellen geklaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist, zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Soooooo, die neue ist einfacher! Aber viel einfacher!
Na los!!! Löst sie!!


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal mit einem Bogen


----------



## EisblockError (8. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Achja, Sargeras gab ihn nur das Geschenk, den Schal hat er glaub von Lady Vashj, oberste Zofe von Azshara, bekommen wenn ich mich nicht wieder täusche oder?




Ich löse nochmal auf.

Illidan hat die Dämonenaugen als geschenk von sergaras bekommen. Und weil er normal nichts sehen konnte kam eine Elfe und hat ihm ein Halstuch gebracht was er sich dann um die Augen gebunden hat.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Falsch! Kleiner Tipp: da war sie noch eine Nachtelfe od oberste Zofe von Azshara...


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Wollt ihr noch ein Tipp?


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

als umbringen wollte sie sie weil Azshara Tyrande angeboten hatte ihre dienerin oder sowas zu werden.(kammerzofe?) und Vash neidisch war
womit sie sie killen wollte weis ich ned


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

ich denke mal mit nem Gift in ihren Trank oder sowas.
Oder wieder irgendein fauler Zauber. Oder Vashj hat jemanden auf Tyranade gehetzt


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

YEEEEEEEEES!!!!EIFERSUCHT HOCH 10!! ZICKENTERROR!!! STUTENBEIßEN!! Umbringen wollte sie Tyrande mit einem Medallion! Winn! Jakpot!


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Mit einem Talisman.

EDIT:Mist verdammt zuspät.Aber warum löst du eine Frage so schnell auf wenn noch keine rdie Antwort gegeben hat?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Sie wurde halb gelöst, und das lass ich durchgehen. Da der off is... wer stellt die nächtse frage?


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

sie wollte sie mit einem medallion töten o0
Wie denn das?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Es war ein verzaubertes medallion mit einer Scharfen Kristallspitze.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Soll ich nochmal ne frage stellen?


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

und was hat sie abgehalten?


----------



## VaanFaneel (8. Juli 2009)

Elune wenn ich das auf WoWwiki richtig verstanden hab.



> Vashj was fanatically loyal to Azshara and was infuriated when the queen offered to make Tyrande Whisperwind her majordomo. Vashj tried to kill Tyrande on several occasions, even pretending that she would help Tyrande escape from her prison, but was stopped each time by the intervention of Elune.



@Soladra mach doch.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Elunes Schutz, der auf Tyrande gewirkt hat.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Warum möchte der ewige Drachenschwarm verhindern, dass Arthas Lichkönig wird?


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

öhm ja beantwortet sich doch selber oder?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Dann sag!


----------



## Tamîkus (8. Juli 2009)

warum weis nozdomu das er nicht almächtig ist


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

aber er weis doch von dem verfluchten schwert oder?
vllt hasst er ihn auch einfach


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Wir klären grad noch ne Frage, wenn du ne Antwort weißt dann sag!

p.s. ich weiß die antwort: Weil Nozdormu in der Anatomie der Zeit gefangen war ( siehe Krieg der Ahnen)


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Kann sein, aber ich dache eher an ne politische antwort!


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

NEXT!


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Auflösen?


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

jo


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

auflösen pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VaanFaneel (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und was hat bitteschön Arthas der Lichking mit zeit zutun?
> Das sind doch verschiedene paar Schuhe.
> Ich denke der Lichkönig hat besseres zutun, als in irgendwelcher Anomaly rum zu schwirren um dort Nozdormu fest zu halten >.>



Frage nochmal lesen und dein Post überdenken. Es war nie die Rede davon, das Arthas Nozdormu festhält, sondern warum der Infinite Dragonflight verhindern will, das Arthas zum Lich King wird.

Kenn die Antwort auf die Frage nicht. Ich vermute einfach mal das Arthas als Lich zu mächtig ist und der ID n bissi Angst davor hat.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Also der ewige Drachenschwarm will verhindern, dass Arthas Lichkönig wird, weil sich ohne Lichkönig die Drachenschwärme sich arscheinlich zersteiten würden und sie leicht an die Macht kommen könnten.


P.S. Das mit Norzdomu war für den, der da voher einfach mit ner Frage reingeplatzt ist

Neue Frage: Warum war Azshara Königin der Nachtelfen? Nenne 2 Gründe!


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Also der ewige Drachenschwarm will verhindern, dass Arthas Lichkönig wird, weil sich ohne Lichkönig die Drachenschwärme sich arscheinlich zersteiten würden und sie leicht an die Macht kommen könnten.
> 
> 
> P.S. Das mit Norzdomu war für den, der da voher einfach mit ner Frage reingeplatzt ist
> ...



Wegen ihrer perfekten Schönheit
Ihren magischen Fähigkeiten (eine der mächtigsten magischen Kreaturen Azeroths)
und ihren bernsteinfarbenen Augen

2 richtige dabei? ^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

OHHHHH, ich bin fies!!!Die FRage is echt übel!


----------



## EisblockError (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Neue Frage: Warum war Azshara Königin der Nachtelfen? Nenne 2 Gründe!



!. Grund: Weil sie schön war.

2. weis ich nichtmehr


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

WOW! Das ging aber fix! Na dann, schies los!


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Snake 202 ist drann


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

weil sie jeder geil fand und weil sie die stärkste war!


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Bernsteinfarbene Augen müssen wirklich schön sein *o*


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

ok gogogo


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

Hm mir fällt grad leider keine gscheite Frage ein ^^ EisblockError, wenn du willst darfst du ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Illidan hatte auch goldene!


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar FRagen parat


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

dann mach ;-)


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

joa mir egal, macht einfach der, der als nächstes ne frage postet weiter ^^


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

ok wer hat azshara in ne naga verwandelt?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Welches war der Erste Dämonenlord( NICHT SCHRECKENSLORD) Der seinen Fuß auf Azeroths Boden gestellt hat?(mit titel) Und wer hat ihn Gekillt!


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Ein alter gott


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

stimmts?


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

paddey schrieb:


> ok wer hat azshara in ne naga verwandelt?



einer der alten Götter, welcher ist unbekannt glaub



Soladra schrieb:


> Welches war der Erste Dämonenlord( NICHT SCHRECKENSLORD) Der seinen Fuß auf Azeroths Boden gestellt hat?(mit titel) Und wer hat ihn Gekillt!




Meinst den ersten großen Dämon der durch das Portal schritt? Glaube das war Hakkar, der Hundemeister oder so und er wurde von Malfurion durch nen Blitz getötet? ^^


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

nein kein alter gott es waren 3 angeblich... sie flüsterten ihr zu : "Es gibt einen Weg... es gibt einen Weg... du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor... wir können helfen... dir helfen..."


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

ist nicht so ganz eigentlich der brunnen der ewigkeit schuld, der zusammenbrach und ins meer gerissen wurde und zin-aszhara mit sich riss ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Stimmtbeides, snake 202 is drann


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

SITMMT! Die DRei warens!! ** kopp auf den tisch hau**


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab noch ne frage. Darf ich für dich?


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

mach halt


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

aber ist eigendlich geklärt wer die magieschen 3 waren ?!


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

joa mach ruhig ^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Unter der führung von wem Gab es große Fortsvhritte beim Portal der Hochgeborenen und warum?


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

also es war magier xavius wiso weis ich nicht


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

ach ja weil er sargeras dabei geholfen hatt aszhara zu verzaubern oder?


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Unter der führung von wem Gab es große Fortsvhritte beim Portal der Hochgeborenen und warum?



Kommt drauf an welche Stelle du meinst ^^
Mit Hakkar gab es größere Fortschritte als mit Xavius
Mit Mannoroth (glaub der kam danach oder? oO) gab es größere als mit Hakkar
Und mit Archimonde gab es größere als mit Mannoroth ^^

Mit Illidan schließlich gab es die größten, da er die Dämonenseele nutzen wollte.

Außerdem kam irgendwann die Stelle, an der sie das Portal zum Brunnen der Ewigkeit verlegten, was auch größere Fortschritte bedeutete ^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Nein,tut mir Leid.Es heißt" Unter ------ Führung ereichten die Hochgebohrenen einen großeren Erfolg den je. Selbst unter Xavius' Führung waren sie nicht soerfolgreich gewesen"


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

dan unter führung von sargeras wider mal ^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

okay, lass ich gelten.Archimond wars, weil er die Magier auch ab und zu schlafen ließ unndden zauber mit seinen Eredar unterstützte.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Sangeras far zum Glück nie s ganz richtig auf azeroth!


----------



## paddey (8. Juli 2009)

wird noch!


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Aber snake 202 jetzt musst du was fragen!


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

Hm ok, mal ne etwas leichtere Frage:

Wie hieß Nozdormus erste Gefährtin, die ihn im Krieg der Ahnen repräsentiert hat während er in der Anomalie gefangen war?


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Unter Führung von Azshara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



maan ey ... -.-


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Ähm.. die eine die einem in HDZ die Phiolen abnimmt, wie heiß die gleich..


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

soridormi?


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

Mage_Collina schrieb:


> soridormi?



Richtig ^^
du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

puh ... ich probiers mal. is aber sicher net schwer für euch.

als was ist bronzedrachen chronormu den spielern eher bekannt?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Sag!


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Als Hochelf


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

CHomi vom Wyrmruhtempel!


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

einfach den namen will ich wissen. den kennt ihr. is im spiel eher klein :-) und niedlich^^


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

jupp chromie stimmt^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Ist ne Gnomin glaub ich, gibt einem diese coole Sand-uhrq


----------



## Robsn-Tankadin (8. Juli 2009)

Als eine gnomenfrau in HDZ?


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

die isses^^


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

soladra war am schnellsten ^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Welche titel trug Azshara? Nenne 3 von 11


----------



## mommel (8. Juli 2009)

*  Daughter of the Moon
    * The Light of Lights
    * Light of a Thousand Moons
    * Cherished Heart of the People
    * Glory of Our People
    * Radiance of the Moon
    * Flower of Life
    * Vision of Perfection


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

Meinst du titel wie königin der nachtelefen ? oder auch so anreden wie Tochter des Mondes, Blume des Lebens, Licht der Lichter, Glanz des Mondes?


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Welche titel trug Azshara? Nenne 3 von 11



Deine Fragen hören sich immer nach nem Mathe Test an...

Antwort: Königin der Naga, Königin Azshara und Königin der Nachtelfen


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

mist zu spät^^


----------



## Robsn-Tankadin (8. Juli 2009)

Licht aller Lichert glaub ich , was noch .... die Blume des Lebens oder wars Pflanze ^^ und das Licht der tausend Monde


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Kommt schon! DIe Frage ist jetzt echt nicht schwer!


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Òkay,Robsn ist drann, ich meinte neich sowas in der art.


----------



## mommel (8. Juli 2009)

ists nu richtig?


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kommt schon! DIe Frage ist jetzt echt nicht schwer!


Sie wurde doch schon gelöst.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

OH Ich nehms zurüch MOmmel hatte alle zund am schnellsten!!!


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Mach eines!


----------



## Robsn-Tankadin (8. Juli 2009)

Ok auf Anshkandi , Großschwert der Bruderschaft hat laut Tooltip die Initialien A.L eingraviert.... wer oder was ist A.L?


----------



## mommel (8. Juli 2009)

Wie heisst der Geistheiler den man auch lebendig sieht, und der im Brachland steht?

Nicht schwer aber naja


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Robsn-Tankadin schrieb:


> Ok auf Anshkandi , Großschwert der Bruderschaft hat laut Tooltip die Initialien A.L eingraviert.... wer oder was ist A.L?


Anduin Lothar leider bist du doch nicht dran.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Ich passe, keine Ahnung. Aber MOmmel war eigentlich drann.


----------



## mommel (8. Juli 2009)

hab doch auch schon!


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Wer ist dran? 
Ich hab ne gute Idee und ich mache wenn kein andrer will!


----------



## mommel (8. Juli 2009)

erst mal lösen dann biste dran

hier nochmal die Frage


mommel schrieb:


> Wie heisst der Geistheiler den man auch lebendig sieht, und der im Brachland steht?
> 
> Nicht schwer aber naja


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> Wie heisst der Geistheiler den man auch lebendig sieht, und der im Brachland steht?
> 
> Nicht schwer aber naja



Scheiße.
Das is der Blizzard Arbeiter der abgekratzt is... kacke, den Namen muss ich noch raus kruschteln >.<


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Gut!
Der Sohn welches äußerst wichtigen Charakters gehört dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs an und besitzt nur 12k HP? PS: Er ist uns Böse gesinnt!


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Hoppala sry Mommel deine Frage geht natürlich vor!


----------



## mommel (8. Juli 2009)

also ich glaube manche raffen das Spielprinzip einfach nicht 
/zeigen Ralf Wiggum

ok hat er noch bemerkt


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Heißt der Geistheiler Bob?


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

geistheiler koiter?


----------



## mommel (8. Juli 2009)

Nein Bob ist es nicht

Richtig Michael *Koiter*

Mage_Collina


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Wo bleibt die nächste Frage


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

warum ist leotheras blind? ;-)


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Tik Tak Tik Tak


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Weil er wie alle Dämonenjäger die Spezialsicht bekommen hat?


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Würd ich auch sagen er wurde mit 4 andren von Illidan ausgebildet dabei hat er eine spezielle Sicht gelernt


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

wurde der ned von kelathas ausgebildet?
udn der dömon ih ihm hat dan die kotnrolle übernommen oder so


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> also ich glaube manche raffen das Spielprinzip einfach nicht
> /zeigen Ralf Wiggum
> 
> ok hat er noch bemerkt



Was sollte denn der mist o0


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

das lass ich gelten. bei der ausbildung starben glaub ich drei, leo hat den dämon komplett in sich aufgenommen und wurde dabei wahnsinnig (und kann auch nich mehr so gut gucken11)


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Juli 2009)

lukenwabs is dran


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> wurde der ned von kelathas ausgebildet?
> udn der dömon ih ihm hat dan die kotnrolle übernommen oder so



Der kam da bessesen hin mit 4 andren Blutelfen!
3 sind gestorben! 1 andrer is zum ausbilder geworden!
Der letzte is er!


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> wurde der ned von kelathas ausgebildet?
> udn der dömon ih ihm hat dan die kotnrolle übernommen oder so


Nein.Kaelthas durfte für seine langen Dienste fünf Blutelfen aussuchen,die Illidan ausbilden sollte.
3 starben,einer(Leotheras) wurde verrückt weil er einen Dämonen in sich aufnahm und einer wurde zu einem meisterlichen Dämonenjäger.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Mage_Collina schrieb:


> warum ist leotheras blind? ;-)



Weil er von Illidan belehrt wurde.
Er hat seine Augen mit Dämon Augen vertauscht, da er sie als Dämonenjäger braucht


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Er wurde aber nicht von dem Dämonen blind.
Jedem Dämonenjäger werden die Augen weggebrannt,damit sie eine magische Sicht bekommen.
Durch diese Sicht können sie Magie etc besser einschätzen und sehen.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Er wurde aber nicht von dem Dämonen blind.
> Jedem Dämonenjäger werden die Augen weggebrannt,damit sie eine magische Sicht bekommen.
> Durch diese Sicht können sie Magie etc besser einschätzen und sehen.



Ist ja gut dann würd ich sagen du bist dran! Los nächsten Rätsel!


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Hat auch niemand gesagt.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand gesagt.



Egal, NÄCHSTES RÄTSEL VON KEKSEMACHER!


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Ok was ganz leichtes.
Was tötete Garad?


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Ok was ganz leichtes.
> Was tötete Garad?



Er wurde in einer Schlacht gegen Oger von einem Gronn getötet!


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Ok was ganz leichtes.
> Was tötete Garad?


ein oger


----------



## Kremaish (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Ok was ganz leichtes.
> Was tötete Garad?



Ein paar oger und ein gronn haben ihm eins aufm deckel gegeben..


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> ein oger


Richtig.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Richtig.


Och man...
Ich war der erste^^

Na egal nächstes Rätsel büdde!


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Och man...
> Ich war der erste^^
> 
> Na egal nächstes Rätsel büdde!


Naja du hast gesagt ein Gronn hätte ihn getötet.


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

hmmm
woher kommen die astralen?
(ok weis ich selber nid genau ich such mal die antwort ^^)


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Naja du hast gesagt ein Gronn hätte ihn getötet.



Hier der Orginaltext:He was killed in a battle against a group of ogres and a gronn shortly before Kil'jaeden convinced the orcs to make war against the draenei.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

"[...]er fiel auf der Jagd durch die Hand eines Ogers, [...]"
Quelle: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Garad


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> hmmm
> woher kommen die astralen?
> (ok weis ich selber nid genau ich such mal die antwort ^^)


K'aresh


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt hier soviele Fehler in euern Fragen und Antworten das ist umglaublich. Vieleicht solltet ihr die Bücher mehr als einmal Lesen.
Der schlimste Fehler ist das hier jeder glaubt das Arthas der Lichkönig ist.
Arthas ist nur eine Marionete von Ner´zuhl der eigentliche lichkönig.
Da ner´zuhl sich aber nicht aus sein Eisgrab selber befreien konnte hat er Arthas manipulirt in dem er ihm das Schwert unter gejubelt hat.
Arthas hat Ner´zuhl befreit und in dem er den helm aufgezogen hat sich mit ihm vereinigt.
man kann höstens davon sagen das jetzt 2 Persönlichkeiten in einem stecken, (was aber nie wircklich erklärt oder nieder geschrieben wurde)
Man kann eher vermuten das Ner´zuhl weiter hin die Fäden zieht da er viel zu clever und macht süchtig war, und alles immer selber bestimmt hat. Was dadrauf schliessen lässt das er nie seine Macht mit einem andern teilen würde.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> "[...]er fiel auf der Jagd durch die Hand eines Ogers, [...]"
> Quelle: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Garad



Ich gebe mich geschlagen!

Und Astrale haben zwar keine Herkunftsgeschichte aba sie haben durch die Zerstörung ihrer Heimatwelt ihre fähigkeit erworen durch Nether zu wandeln!
Dabei haben sie ihre physiche Gestalt verloren!


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> K'aresh


Tatsache
Du bist dran


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> K'aresh



Ist der Planet oder?

d[-.-]b


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ihr habt hier soviele Fehler in euern Fragen und Antworten das ist umglaublich. Vieleicht solltet ihr die Bücher mehr als einmal Lesen.
> Der schlimste Fehler ist das hier jeder glaubt das Arthas der Lichkönig ist.
> Arthas ist nur eine Marionete von Ner´zuhl der eigentliche lichkönig.
> Da ner´zuhl sich aber nicht aus sein Eisgrab selber befreien konnte hat er Arthas manipulirt in dem er ihm das Schwert unter gejubelt hat.
> ...


So viele Fehler und dann selbst Quatsch erzählen nicht wahr?
Arthas und Nerzhul haben sich zu EINEM Wesen vereinigt.
Damit ist der Lichkönig Arthas/Nerzhul.
Somit ist es nicht falsch wenn man sagt das der Lichkönig nicht Arthas ist.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ihr habt hier soviele Fehler in euern Fragen und Antworten das ist umglaublich. Vieleicht solltet ihr die Bücher mehr als einmal Lesen.
> Der schlimste Fehler ist das hier jeder glaubt das Arthas der Lichkönig ist.
> Arthas ist nur eine Marionete von Ner´zuhl der eigentliche lichkönig.
> Da ner´zuhl sich aber nicht aus sein Eisgrab selber befreien konnte hat er Arthas manipulirt in dem er ihm das Schwert unter gejubelt hat.
> ...



Dieses Kapitel ist bereits verschlossen!


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ist der Planet oder?
> 
> d[-.-]b


Der Heimatplanet der Astralen genau.
Dann bleiben wir gleich bei K'aresh.
Wer war der Anführer der Armee,die K'aresh vernichtete?


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Karash ist eigendlich der Planet!

Zu Astralen wurden sie erst durch das viele Reisen durch den Nether ich glaube davor waren sie Menschen!


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

DIMENSIUS 

erster^^


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Jo richtig.


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> So viele Fehler und dann selbst Quatsch erzählen nicht wahr?
> Arthas und Nerzhul haben sich zu EINEM Wesen vereinigt.
> Damit ist der Lichkönig Arthas/Nerzhul.
> Somit ist es nicht falsch wenn man sagt das der Lichkönig nicht Arthas ist.


korrekt 
es ist sogar mehr arthas als nerzhul, da der Geist verschmozlen ist aber der Körper der von arthas ist
außerdem is das thema eigentlich erledigt...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> So viele Fehler und dann selbst Quatsch erzählen nicht wahr?
> Arthas und Nerzhul haben sich zu EINEM Wesen vereinigt.
> Damit ist der Lichkönig Arthas/Nerzhul.
> Somit ist es nicht falsch wenn man sagt das der Lichkönig nicht Arthas ist.



Eine Wesen hat eine stimme. Am Ende von WC3 sprechen beide, woraus man schliessen kann das es 2 in einem Körper sind.
Und du glaubst doch nicht das jemand wie Ner´zuhl seine Macht mit einen Todesritter teilt.
Ner´zuhl hat Arthas für den weg zu ihm viel macht gegebne damit er ihn befreit.
Aber von dem Lichkönig Arthas kann man da wircklich nicht sprechen, da entwerder nur noch die Hülle von Arthas übrig ist. Oder die 2 in einem Körper stecken.
Ein grosses problem ist das die ganze Story auch immer weiter erzählt und ander interpretirt ist. Und viele nur das wider geben was ihnen andere sagen. Das Stillepost prinzip.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Endlich bin ich dran!

Der Sohn welches besonders für Wotlk wichtigen Charakters gehört dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzug an und ist uns allen feindlich gesinnt!


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Endlich bin ich dran!
> 
> Der Sohn welches besonders für Wotlk wichtigen Charakters gehört dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzug an und ist uns allen feindlich gesinnt!



Noch keiner ne Antwort?


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Eine Wesen hat eine stimme. Am Ende von WC3 sprechen beide, woraus man schliessen kann das es 2 in einem Körper sind.
> Und du glaubst doch nicht das jemand wie Ner´zuhl seine Macht mit einen Todesritter teilt.
> Ner´zuhl hat Arthas für den weg zu ihm viel macht gegebne damit er ihn befreit.
> Aber von dem Lichkönig Arthas kann man da wircklich nicht sprechen, da entwerder nur noch die Hülle von Arthas übrig ist. Oder die 2 in einem Körper stecken.
> ...


 ich weis schon dass die mit 2 timmen sprechen....
hast du ned eben noch behauptet dass das nur nerzul in arthas körper wär?
wenns beide in Arthas Körper sind das is es wohl merh arthas, auch wenn der Körper nicht aussagt
außerdem gehört das nicht hierher


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> korrekt
> es ist sogar mehr arthas als nerzhul, da der Geist verschmozlen ist aber der Körper der von arthas ist
> außerdem is das thema eigentlich erledigt...



Jane ist klar du bringst auch ein Schwert an einem Ort wo ein leicht zu beeinflussender Mensch hingeht, damit er für dich kämpft dich aus deinen Gefägnis befreit und du dan seine Macht ihm komplet gibst und du nix mehr zu sagen hast. Und dan noch als du der der einer der Mächtigste Orc überhaupt warst und dein Volk gegen die Menschen im Krieg geführt hast???

d[-.-]b


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Eine Wesen hat eine stimme. Am Ende von WC3 sprechen beide, woraus man schliessen kann das es 2 in einem Körper sind.
> Und du glaubst doch nicht das jemand wie Ner´zuhl seine Macht mit einen Todesritter teilt.
> Ner´zuhl hat Arthas für den weg zu ihm viel macht gegebne damit er ihn befreit.
> Aber von dem Lichkönig Arthas kann man da wircklich nicht sprechen, da entwerder nur noch die Hülle von Arthas übrig ist. Oder die 2 in einem Körper stecken.
> ...


Es gibt weder Nerzhul noch Arthas die beiden sind zu einer Person verschmolzen.
Nicht nur der Körper von Arthas und der Geist von Nerzhul haben sich vereinigt sondern auch der Geist von Nerzhul und der Geist von Arthas.
Daher gibt es in Arthas keine zwei Geister sondern nur einen und das ist der des Lichkönigs.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Es gibt weder Nerzhul noch Arthas die beiden sind zu einer Person verschmolzen.
> Nicht nur der Körper von Arthas und der Geist von Nerzhul haben sich vereinigt sondern auch der Geist von Nerzhul und der Geist von Arthas.
> Daher gibt es in Arthas keine zwei Geister sondern nur einen und das ist der des Lichkönigs.



MEine Güte das gehört hier nicht hin!


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Jane ist klar du bringst auch ein Schwert an einem Ort wo ein leicht zu beeinflussender Mensch hingeht, damit er für dich kämpft dich aus deinen Gefägnis befreit und du dan seine Macht ihm komplet gibst und du nix mehr zu sagen hast. Und dan noch als du der der einer der Mächtigste Orc überhaupt warst und dein Volk gegen die Menschen im Krieg geführt hast???
> 
> d[-.-]b



wenn so so argumentierst:
der riss im eisgefängniss von nerzul entstand nur durch das entfernen von frostmourne, wieso sollte er er überhaupt rausnehmen?
und ich bin kein wahnsinniger ork der sein eigenes volk verrät und dämonen ausliefert, insofern kann ich den gedankengang nerzuls nicht nachvollziehen 
Ach ja: 2 posts vorher haste noch gesagt sie wären eins, jetzzt is er wieder nur ne marionette....
 und auf weitee deiner posts werde ich nicht eingehn um diese blöde duskussion zu beenden 
Nächste frage bitte:


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> MEine Güte das gehört hier nicht hin!


Warum denn nicht?
Meinst du vielleicht Renault Mograine?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> ich weis schon dass die mit 2 timmen sprechen....
> hast du ned eben noch behauptet dass das nur nerzul in arthas körper wär?
> wenns beide in Arthas Körper sind das is es wohl merh arthas, auch wenn der Körper nicht aussagt
> außerdem gehört das nicht hierher



Total umlogisch wie in meine Post nach dir erläutert. Und doch es gehört hier her weil solche Fehler hier immer wider auftauchen.
Das der Lichkönig mehr Arthas ist als Ner´zuhl ich frag mich wer dadrauf gekommen ist, warscheinlich der gleiche der gesagt hat Arthas ist DER ober böse. Wobei der noch viel blaser würde wen er vor Sagaras steht.
Nur mal so zur info Kil´jeden hat Ner´zuhl zum Lichkönig gemacht. Kil´jeden war 2 Kommandur neben Archimonde, von Sagaras dem ülitmativen Bösen der die ganze Brennendelegion befehligt. Und nein er ist nicht tot, er ist nach Medivhs tot wider im Nether.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Nein! Keiner der Morgrain Sippe!


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Nein! Keiner der Morgrain Sippe!



ralf ignorier den ainfach...und löß auf das kriegt eh keiner raus ^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> wenn so so argumentierst:
> der riss im eisgefängniss von nerzul entstand nur durch das entfernen von frostmourne, wieso sollte er er überhaupt rausnehmen?
> und ich bin kein wahnsinniger ork der sein eigenes volk verrät und dämonen ausliefert, insofern kann ich den gedankengang nerzuls nicht nachvollziehen
> Ach ja: 2 posts vorher haste noch gesagt sie wären eins, jetzzt is er wieder nur ne marionette....
> ...



naja aucvh wenn du nicht drauf eingehn willst biste doch sehr oberflächlich. Wenn du mal genau lesen würdest dan würdest du wissen das ich geschrieben habe das der Lichkönig ENTWEDER beide Personen in einer ist ODER das Ner´zuhl Arthas nur benutzt um einen Körper zu haben. Wobei Zweiteres logische wäre. 

d[-.-]b


----------



## minosha (8. Juli 2009)

ALso erst mal finde ich, dass diese Arthas/Lichkönig/Ner'zuhl Sache nicht in diese Thema gehört.
Wir wissen alle wer gemint ist wenn gesagt wird, dass Arthas der Obermotz ist. Mit Obermotz wird wahrscheinlich der Endboss dieser Erweiterung gemeint.

Ist es ein Nachfahre Weissträhnes?

Ach und der Thread heisst Rätselraten und nicht wo ist ein Fehler.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Taelan Fordrin wäre der einzigste der noch ein Sohn eines bedeutenden Charakters wäre.
Aber der ist uns nicht feindlich gesinnt.
@Lukenwabs:Warum soll er mich ignorieren?


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

OK die Lösung Lautet:
Taelar Fordring, Sohn von Tirion Fordring ist heute Anhänger des Kreuzugs!
Ihn kann man in den Westlichen Pestländern vorfinden!


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Taelan Fordrin wäre der einzigste der noch ein Sohn eines bedeutenden Charakters wäre.
> Aber der ist uns nicht feindlich gesinnt.
> @Lukenwabs:Warum soll er mich ignorieren?



Na klar ist der Feind!
Er muss sogar für eine Qs getöten werden!


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Taelan Fordrin wäre der einzigste der noch ein Sohn eines bedeutenden Charakters wäre.
> Aber der ist uns nicht feindlich gesinnt.
> @Lukenwabs:Warum soll er mich ignorieren?


 doch ned dich ^^
neue frage ralf!


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Na klar ist der Feind!
> Er muss sogar für eine Qs getöten werden!


Der ist doch ein Questgeber oder?


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Der ist doch ein Questgeber oder?



Mhh... Ich persöhnlich habe ihn mal gekillt egal!
Nächste Frage Keksemacher du kamst kurz vor der Auflösung auf die Lösung!


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> naja aucvh wenn du nicht drauf eingehn willst biste doch sehr oberflächlich. Wenn du mal genau lesen würdest dan würdest du wissen das ich geschrieben habe das der Lichkönig ENTWEDER beide Personen in einer ist ODER das Ner´zuhl Arthas nur benutzt um einen Körper zu haben. Wobei Zweiteres logische wäre.
> 
> d[-.-]b



nerv net.
Seit dem du da bist, ist aus dem thread ein noch größeres Chaos geworden d[-.-]b


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt immoment leider nichts ein also der Schnellste darf die nächste Frage stellen.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> nerv net.
> Seit dem du da bist, ist aus dem thread ein noch größeres Chaos geworden d[-.-]b



JEtzt macht für die Frage: Lichking: Arthas oder Nerzul bitte einen andren Threat auf!


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Welche Serienparodie findet man im Sholazarbecken?


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Welche Serienparodie findet man im Sholazarbecken?


war mac Guiver im Becken? oder war der woanders?


----------



## Robsn-Tankadin (8. Juli 2009)

Lost


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Welche Serienparodie findet man im Sholazarbecken?



LOST

d[-.-]b


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Robsn-Tankadin schrieb:


> Lost



Richtige Antwort!
Es gibt eine Luke irgendwo oben am See!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Richtige Antwort!
> Es gibt eine Luke irgendwo oben am See!



Jo wenn du mit der Maus drüber gehst werden dir die zahlen angezeigt.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Robsn-Tankadin (8. Juli 2009)

Was muss in im Ungorokrater in einer Höhle suchen hat was mit nem kleinen roten Mänchen zu tun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Linken? bzw sein Gegenstück, je nach Fraktion
nene quatsch


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Robsn-Tankadin schrieb:


> Was muss in im Ungorokrater in einer Höhle suchen hat was mit nem kleinen roten Mänchen zu tun!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst du den Affen? (Name fällt mir leider net ein)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. Juli 2009)

Robsn-Tankadin schrieb:


> Was muss in im Ungorokrater in einer Höhle suchen hat was mit nem kleinen roten Mänchen zu tun!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nochmal bitte verständlich schreiben! Nicht Böse gemeint!


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Ja dachte auch den affen...kp, ame 01...Anspielung auf chasing amy


----------



## araos (8. Juli 2009)

meinst du vll mit dem kleinen roten männchen larion?


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Oder hier...Ringo, genau, diese Nervige Quest wo er alle zwei meter umfällt


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

auflösen?


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

echt, das dauert hier wieder ewig


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

schätz mal dass der User scho nicht mehr in dem Thread ist xD

Aber ich bin mir fast sicher dass er diesen Roboter A-Me meint, die Quest lautet Chasing A-Me glaub ich, also vermutlich hattest du Recht, MasterV


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> schätz mal dass der User scho nicht mehr in dem Thread ist xD
> 
> Aber ich bin mir fast sicher dass er diesen Roboter A-Me meint, die Quest lautet Chasing A-Me glaub ich, also vermutlich hattest du Recht, MasterV



Ok wenns die Affen Quest war ist es dan ja aufgelösst.

Nexte Frage: Auf was spielt den die Quest Chasing A-Me an???

d[-.-]b


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

auf die serie Chasing Amy...hatte ich schonge schrieben^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

MasterV schrieb:


> auf die serie Chasing Amy...hatte ich schonge schrieben^^



Falsch, es ist von einem Film hergeleitet fängt mit C an.

d[-.-]b


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

scheint ja niemand drauf zu kommen...ich finde es ist ziemlich sicher dass es eben DER FILM (^^) Chasing Amy von Kevin Smith


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Chasing Amy?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chasing_Amy hat ihrgendwie nix mit nen Affen in ner Hölle oder sonst was zutun ;-)

Ok ich lösse mal auf ist auch nicht so bekannt der Film. Es geht um den Film Congo http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congo_(Film)
Der wurde anch einen Buch gedreht. ok könnte jetzt auch nach dem Buch hergeleitet sein aber den Fiml kennen bestimmt mehr^^.
Es geht in den Fiml um ein Affen namens Amy der über geberden sprache reden kann. Die Forscher wollen sie wider aussetzten. mehr möchte ich jetzt nicht verraten falss den noch jemand sehn möchte aber wenns intressirt kann ja unter dem Link es nachlesen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

gut ich mach:

Wer war Cennarius' Vater?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Ok neue Frage die wider mehr mit WoW selber zutun hat.

Frage: Wer war alles wärden des 2 Kriegs im Rat der Kirintor?

d[-.-]b


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

mach deine Frage weg, war erster


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Kael'thas, Kel'thuzad, Krasus, Drenden, Modera und Antonidas...meine ich, kann aber auch sein, dass das nicht im 2ten Krieg war

edit: Vrocas, du warst aber nicht dran


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> gut ich mach:
> 
> Wer war Cennarius' Vater?



Die war eig. als erstes...


----------



## Blödknight (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> mach deine Frage weg, war erster



Du hast seine Frage aber nicht richtig beantwortet. 
Deshalb gilt seine neue Frage.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Blödknight schrieb:


> Du hast seine Frage aber nicht richtig beantwortet.
> Deshalb gilt seine neue Frage.



Achso, warum sagt mir das dann keiner? Danke "Blödknight"


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

So siehts aus, na Fredo, wie siehts aus?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Die war eig. als erstes...



Warst denoch nicht dran da meine erste Frage nicht beantwortet wurde.

d[-.-]b


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> gut ich mach:
> 
> Wer war Cennarius' Vater?



Vater war Malorne, Mutter war Elune.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Vater war Malorne, Mutter war Elune.



Die Frage gildet leider net, weil meine nicht berechtigt is ^^ sorry


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

MasterV schrieb:


> So siehts aus, na Fredo, wie siehts aus?



And the winner is................................ MasterV. Auser ich habe jetzt auch noch ein vergessen aber müssten alle gewesehn sein ;-)
Und ja soviel ich weiss war das der 2 Krieg den der erste zählt in der WoW-Story woll der Krieg der Ahnen.

GOGO neue Frage @ MasterV

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Die Frage gildet leider net, weil meine nicht berechtigt is ^^ sorry



Naja war halt ne kleine zwischen Frage^^

d[-.-]b


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Okay, für die Oldschool Zocker unter euch:
Wer sich noch an die Elementarinvasionen erinnert kennt bestimmt die Jagden auf die Elementallords
Ich hätte gerne die Namen und das zugehörige Element


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Ragnaros, Feuer Elementar 
Al'Akir, Wind Elementar
Neptulon, Wasser Elementar
Therazane, Stein Elementar


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

öhm nö, das sind ja die Titantenschoßhündchen, ich meinte die Bosse bei den Elementarinvasionen


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Aber Du hast nach den Elementarlords gefragt, das sind sie o0


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

MasterV schrieb:


> öhm nö, das sind ja die Titantenschoßhündchen, ich meinte die Bosse bei den Elementarinvasionen



Meinste die alten Götter? C-tuhn Yogg-saron und der 3 fällt mir net ein.

d[-.-]b


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Ich denke durch die Erwähnung der Invasionen sollte der Kontext der Frage durchaus klar sein


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Baron Charr - Feuer
Avalanchion - Erde
Prinzessin Tempestria - Wasser
Windhäscher - WInd


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Aber Du hast nach den Elementarlords gefragt, das sind sie o0



Jo das sind die Elementar Lords ist richtig, auser ich habe was verpasst. Habe erst nach Naxx releas angefangen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Werko hat Recht, you're next!


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Ok, also:

Als Krasus und Rhonin auf der Lichtung von Cenarius festgehalten wurden, hat Krasus etwas bemerkt. Was war das und was tat er als Reaktion darauf?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ok, also:
> 
> Als Krasus und Rhonin auf der Lichtung von Cenarius festgehalten wurden, hat Krasus etwas bemerkt. Was war das und was tat er als Reaktion darauf?



Es war einer der Grünen Drachen. Er hat den Drachen angesprochen. Der Drache war überingst in einer Humanoidenform die ganz genaue beschreibung müsste ich nachlesen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, es war die Zerstörung des Brunnens, als er sie bemerkt hat, machte er rast in einer Höhle


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Ich lass das mal so gelten Fredo, das mim Drachen stimmt, dieser war allerdings als Baum getarnt. Krasus merkte das und hat ihn angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich lass das mal so gelten Fredo, das mim Drachen stimmt, dieser war allerdings als Baum getarnt. Krasus merkte das und hat ihn angesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jut dan bin ich wohl wider dran.

Frage: Wie Hiess der Waldläufer von Alleria der wärend der verfolgung der Horde von der Höllenfeuerzitadele zum Schwarzen Tempel zum Berater von Danath wurde?

Die Frage ist recht gemein da mir nix einfiel habe ich einfach eines der Bücher aufgeschlagen und da kamm es^^

d[-.-]b


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Hmm, da muss ich passen, bin momentan gerad mal dabei den Krieg der Ahnen zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Zum Berater von Danath? Meinste nicht von Turalyon?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

MasterV schrieb:


> Zum Berater von Danath? Meinste nicht von Turalyon?



Turalyon war der vorgesetzter von Danath. Turalyon ging Deatwing hinterher und Danath Ner´zuhl.

d[-.-]b


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

ach stimmt...warte welches Buch? Jenseits des Dunklen Portals oder? Ich such fix


----------



## MiniMephisto (8. Juli 2009)

Ja Danath ist doch der Berater Turalyon

Edit: sry für die falsche Antwort


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Bäm, Thaltressar ist der werte Name


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Juli 2009)

MasterV schrieb:


> Bäm, Thaltressar ist der werte Name



Ey das darf doch net war sein ich wollte das ihr mal etwas länger was zum Knobeln habt ;-) Beim nexten mal suche ich noch was gemeineres.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Grongrimm (8. Juli 2009)

gogo neue frage!


----------



## MasterV (8. Juli 2009)

Sorry, ich musste 2 Kündigungen zuende schreiben,
also:

Wie ist der Name der obersten Gefährtin von Neltharion?


----------



## Snake202 (8. Juli 2009)

MasterV schrieb:


> Sorry, ich musste 2 Kündigungen zuende schreiben,
> also:
> 
> Wie ist der Name der obersten Gefährtin von Neltharion?



Meinst du mit "obersten" seine Erste, die Mutter von Onyxia und Nefarian?
Wenn ja, Sintharia/Sinestra


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

GO ! Neue Frage! Ich kann auch eine stellen. 
Also, ich stell einfach mal eine, wenns nicht okay ist,lösch ichs!


Was hat Azshara gemacht, als ihre Zofe Vashj an ihrem Ärmel hing und gekreischt hat: "OH NEIN! Wir werden alle sterben!!!"?


----------



## mommel (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> GO ! Neue Frage! Ich kann auch eine stellen.
> Also, ich stell einfach mal eine, wenns nicht okay ist,lösch ichs!
> 
> 
> Was hat Azshara gemacht, als ihre Zofe Vashj an ihrem Ärmel hing und gekreischt hat: "OH NEIN! Wir werden alle sterben!!!"?


Sie sucht Rache gegen die Nachtelfen?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besser!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Sie macht was mit ihrer Zofe!


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Juli 2009)

Sie hatt ihr eine reingehauen?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

JAAAAAAAAA!!
Mit den Worten:" Vergesst nie, wo euer Platz ist!" hat sie Vashj eine Geklatscht!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Jetzt musst du ne FRage stellen!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich kann auch für dich!


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Juli 2009)

Warum war mir das blos klar^^ Naja abm nächsten Addon können wir dann Azshara eine klatschen und ihr zeigen wo _ihr_ platz ist XD 

Oha.. ne Frage...  hmm... 

Wie heißt der letzte noch "freihe" Gott in Zul Drak?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Öhhh.. kp?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Lös auf es weiß keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Lös auf es weiß keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ausser dir (und jetzt mir) ist hier glaube keiner aktiv der es lösen könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist es der Drachengott? Kann den Name grade nicht nachschaun.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ist es diese Komische Skelettschlange?oDer nne das war Gundrak...öhmm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (9. Juli 2009)

Akali  der Rhinozerosgott? 
Den musste man doch per Quest befreien.
Oder stirbt der?

Zanza von Zuldazar ist der Gott der Trolle vom Stamm der Zandalar udn wäre auch noch da aber nur in ätherischen Form


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Juli 2009)

Leute das heißt hier rätsel Raten und nicht blitzposten.. nur weil es einer nicht weiß löst man sowas doch nicht auf. 

Aber nein, mit Drachen, Schlangen und Rinos hatt das nix zu tun... außerdem will ich nen Namen und net blos ne Tierart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Ist es Har´koa ?


----------



## mommel (9. Juli 2009)

Zanza  ist doch kein Tier!


----------



## Mitzy (9. Juli 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Warum war mir das blos klar^^ Naja abm nächsten Addon können wir dann Azshara eine klatschen und ihr zeigen wo _ihr_ platz ist XD
> 
> Oha.. ne Frage...  hmm...
> 
> Wie heißt der letzte noch "freihe" Gott in Zul Drak?



Es ist Har'koa, die Panther Göttin, oder?

Verdammt, Sypher war ca. 1 Minute schneller >.<


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Tja, Tempo ist alles:
Ich mach dann mal ne neue Frage:


Edwin van Cleef war einst ein Ehrbares Mitglied einer bestimmten Gruppe.

Welche Gruppe war das und was haben sie unter seiner Anleitung gebaut.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Juli 2009)

@ Mitzy... Har´koa ist eine Schneeleopardin^^  

Aber genau die war gesucht.. meine weiße Lieblingskatze^^ 


Und Sypher war der erste ders gesagt hatt.. du bist dran. 
PS hübscher Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (9. Juli 2009)

Defias


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Tja, Tempo ist alles:
> Ich mach dann mal ne neue Frage:
> 
> 
> ...




Das war die Steinmetzgilde, die Sturmwind nach dem Krieg wieder aufgebaut hatt. Wurde nur leider betrogen und so wurden sie zu den Defias.


----------



## Mitzy (9. Juli 2009)

Es waren die Steinmetze, und sie haben Stormwind wieder aufgebaut, nachdem es im Krieg zuvor von den Orcs platt gemacht wurde.
Man sieht an der Kathedrale des Lichts, was für Mühe sich gegeben haben.
Sie sollten dafür von den Adligen entlohnt werden, diese haben Sie aber verraten. Edwin van Cleef, der auch ein hervorragender Schurke unter Mathias Shaw (die beiden waren Freunde, und Mathias Shaw brauchte IHm bei, was er konnte) hätte werden können, fühlte sich natürlich betrogen- logisch- und gründete mit den anderen einen Racheplan. Ihr neuer Name war dann "Defias". Edwin van Cleef war natürlich Ihr Anführer.

Nunja- eher die Mühe der Programmierer *schmunzel*


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> PS hübscher Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe danke ^^

Du hast aber auch ein schönes....was ist das? Katzendrache? Drachenkatze? Sieht auf jedenfall auch ziemlich stylisch aus ^.^


Auf auf! Frage wurd gestellt!



Mitzy schrieb:


> Es waren die Steinmetze, und sie haben Stormwind wieder aufgebaut, nachdem es im Krieg zuvor von den Orcs platt gemacht wurde.
> Man sieht an der Kathedrale des Lichts, was für Mühe sich gegeben haben.
> 
> 
> Nunja- eher die Mühe der Programmierer *schmunzel*



Args! schon (fast) beantwortet!

Es stimmt, sie Haben SW neu aufgebaut ABER ein Bauwerk (nicht in SW) wurde komplett von Grund auf neu Gebaut.


----------



## mommel (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Hehe danke ^^
> 
> Du hast aber auch ein schönes....was ist das? Katzendrache? Drachenkatze? Sieht auf jedenfall auch ziemlich stylisch aus ^.^
> 
> ...


er war Anführer der Bruderschaft der Defias


----------



## Mitzy (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hab den BEitrag nochmal editiert^^

Meinst du, was sie als "Die Defias" bauten, oder als sie noch die Steinmetze waren?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Das war die Steinmetzgilde, die Sturmwind nach dem Krieg wieder aufgebaut hatt. Wurde nur leider betrogen und so wurden sie zu den Defias.



Ja, ich lass das mal gelten... ich wollte eigentlich noch dort Burg Nethergarde stehen haben, da es zum Schutz in den verwüsteten Landen augebaut wurde.


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

edit: ok war zulangsam *streich*


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> edit: ok war zulangsam *streich*


Sach ma Kiri, in bezug auf deine Sig... was bekommt man denn für über 100 Klippenspinger im Blackrock?


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Sach ma Kiri, in bezug auf deine Sig... was bekommt man denn für über 100 Klippenspinger im Blackrock?



Den Titel:

"Flammenspringer des Blackrockmountin"


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Den Titel:
> 
> "Flammenspringer des Blackrockmountin"



Gut dann muss ich das mal mit nem GM besprechen...
Weil der Titel wäre WIRKLICH cool... nicht so wie Landsknecht -.-


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ja, ich lass das mal gelten... ich wollte eigentlich noch dort Burg Nethergarde stehen haben, da es zum Schutz in den verwüsteten Landen augebaut wurde.



Stimmt, die war ja auch von denen.  

Das in meiner Sigi is übrigens eine Chimäre.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ok mal was einfaches.. Wer oder was ist Neltharion? Und wie heißt er heute?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ok mal was einfaches.. Wer oder was ist Neltharion? Und wie heißt er heute?


Deathwing Zerstörer der Welten und noch so ein paar andere

War aspekt der Erde und somit hüter derselbigen.

Heute ... tja viele sagen er ist unter Grim Batol nachdem ja seine Erste Gefährtin schon da experimentiere.


----------



## mommel (9. Juli 2009)

Neltharion der Erdwächter (Deathwing)


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Deathwing Zerstörer der Welten und noch so ein paar andere
> 
> War aspekt der Erde und somit hüter derselbigen.
> 
> Heute ... tja viele sagen er ist unter Grim Batol nachdem ja seine Erste Gefährtin schon da experimentiere.




Joa.. is alles drin was ich hören wollte.. hätte man vieleicht noch sagen können das ern Drache ist.. aber ich bin mal nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> hätte man vieleicht noch sagen können das ern Drache ist



Kennst du nen Aspekt der kein Drache ist?

Naja, auf jeden fall.

Rhonin und Krasus haben (durch Nozdormu) mit im Krieg der Ahnen gekämpft.

Dort haben sie eine BESTIMMTEN Dämonen getötet. Doch seltsamerweise löste dies kein Chaos im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum aus: 

Wie hieß der Dämon?


Der Dämon ist auch heute noch in WOW zu finden und alle 7 Tage kann man ihn 1 mal töten (wenn man will ;-P)


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Juli 2009)

*Tippt mal ganz frech auf Sargeras*


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> *Tippt mal ganz frech auf Sargeras*


Der starb durch Aegwynn


----------



## Mîxeryx (9. Juli 2009)

ich würd sagen Illidan Sturmgrimm


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Kennst du nen Aspekt der kein Drache ist?
> 
> Naja, auf jeden fall.
> 
> ...




War das nicht Hakkar, der von Malfurion getötet wurde, aber ursprünglich erst bei der 2. Invasion sterben sollte?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Mîxeryx schrieb:


> ich würd sagen Illidan Sturmgrimm


Der ist im Krieg der Ahnen nicht gestorben und war damals auch kein Dämon.
Die verwandlung zum Dämon hat er erst abgeschlossen als er im Teufelswald den Schädel von Gul´dan an sich riss.


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> War das nicht Hakkar, der von Malfurion getötet wurde, aber ursprünglich erst bei der 2. Invasion sterben sollte?


DING DING DING DING
Wir haben einen gewinner! Und sry für Doppelpost wenn der auch noch auf der selben seite Landet.


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Ok, dann mal ne etwas leichtere Frage:

Wer war Maiev Shadowsong und was macht sie?

Gibt hierbei 2 Antworten
1x Zur Zeit des Kriegs der Ahnen
und einmal zur WC3 Zeit ^^


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

Also in WC3 war sie Gefängniswärterin von Illidan, als dieser floh
verfolgte sie ihn bis in die Scherbenwelt und jagt ihn (vor BC) noch
immer.


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Also in WC3 war sie Gefängniswärterin von Illidan, als dieser floh
> verfolgte sie ihn bis in die Scherbenwelt und jagt ihn (vor BC) noch
> immer.



Richtig soweit, und beim Krieg der Ahnen? ^^


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Sie war die Gefängsnisswärterin von Illidan, jedoch hat er sie ausgetrickst und sie wurde eingesperrt, als sie wieder raus kam geisterte sie in Shadowmoon Valley rum um Rache an Illidan zu nehmen.


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

Ähm da war sie eine große Kriegerin von Elune (Tochter von Elune oder so weiß ich nemmer genau
wie das heisst) und hat gegen die Legion gekämpft und ihr Bruder wurde Oberbefehlshaber der
Nachtelfarmeen.


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mal ne etwas leichtere Frage:
> 
> Wer war Maiev Shadowsong und was macht sie?
> 
> ...



Wer das als erster von euch beiden weiß darf weiter machen ^^


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

MONDPRIESTERIN ! Sie war ne Mondpriesterin und als die Hohepriesterin Tyrande geElfnappt wurde, da meinte sie noch an jemand, ich zitiere:,"mit mehr Erfahrung" hätte die Führerschaft übernehmen sollen.


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Ähm da war sie eine große Kriegerin von Elune (Tochter von Elune oder so weiß ich nemmer genau
> wie das heisst) und hat gegen die Legion gekämpft und ihr Bruder wurde Oberbefehlshaber der
> Nachtelfarmeen.



Hm Tocher von Elune war sie zwar nicht, aber sie war ein hochrangiges Mitglied der Priesterschaft von Elune
das mit ihrem Bruder stimmt soweit, also lass ich mal gelten ^^

Du bist dran ^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Juli 2009)

Baah... jetzt war ich "kurz" mal in der Mittagspause und schon wieder zwei weitere Seiten hier im Thread... Leute, ihr löst erstens viel zu schnell auf (manchmal standen hier Fragen einen ganzen Tag lang) und zweitens macht ihr Doppelpostings das es kracht. Könnt ihr das nicht ein bisschen einschränken? Dann würd ich nämlich auch gerne mal wieder hier mit machen.

Ach ja... zur Frage: Maiev war vor und während dem Krieg der Ahnen Priesterin der Elune... naja, und sie hat halt im Krieg mitgekämpft.
Und danach, als Illidan gefangen genommen wurde, war sie oberste Wächterin.
In WC3, nachdem Tyrande (die dumme Nuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Illidan befreit hat, ging sie auf die Jagd nach ihm.


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> MONDPRIESTERIN ! Sie war ne Mondpriesterin und als die Hohepriesterin Tyrande geElfnappt wurde, da meinte sie noch an jemand, ich zitiere:,"mit mehr Erfahrung" hätte die Führerschaft übernehmen sollen.






Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Baah... jetzt war ich "kurz" mal in der Mittagspause und schon wieder zwei weitere Seiten hier im Thread... Leute, ihr löst erstens viel zu schnell auf (manchmal standen hier Fragen einen ganzen Tag lang) und zweitens macht ihr Doppelpostings das es kracht. Könnt ihr das nicht ein bisschen einschränken? Dann würd ich nämlich auch gerne mal wieder hier mit machen.
> 
> Ach ja... zur Frage: Maiev war vor und während dem Krieg der Ahnen Priesterin der Elune... naja, und sie hat halt im Krieg mitgekämpft.
> Und danach, als Illidan gefangen genommen wurde, war sie oberste Wächterin.
> ...



Stimmt beides, leider war Kirimaus bissl schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

Na so hies der Bund oder mitlerweile nach gelesen "Schwestern von Elune" ^^

ok hmm was frag ich, ah mein liebstes Thema:


Jaina Proudmore ist Herrscherin über die Küstenfestung 
Theramore. In ihrer Familie hat die Seefahrt auf grund
ihrer Herkunft eine lange Tradition.

Von welchem Inselstaat stammt Jainas Familie und wer ist
derzeit Herscher über jenen Staat?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Heimatstaat ist Kul´tiras 
momentan ist dort Tandred Proudmoore Herrscher

Edit sagt noch, dass das ihr Bruder ist.


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Heimatstaat ist Kul´tiras
> momentan ist dort Tandred Proudmoore Herrscher
> 
> Edit sagt noch, dass das ihr Bruder ist.




100 Punkte + 10 Extra Punkte ^^

Jup Stimmt, ihr Bruder übernahm die Herrschaft nachdem sein Vater
(also auch Jainas Vater) beim Angriff auf Durotar von Rexxar getötet
wurde.

hach die Maritimen Storys gefallen mir einfach am besten, lang lebe WC2 ^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

EIne neuer Frage bitte!


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Was leichtes: Wie hieß die Mondpriesterin, welche VOR Tyrande Whisperwind das Amt bekleidete?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Dejahna!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is es richtig?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Der starb durch Aegwynn


Stimmt nicht er hat Aegwynn verascht und war dan in Medivh. 

d[-.-]b


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Dejahna warvor Tyrande Hohepriesterin! Sie wurde in der Schlacht am Bauch verwundet uns starb eine Stunde später.Sie hat Tyrande zu ihrer Nachfolgerin bestimmt.Maiev war deswegen ziemlich eifersüchtig , weil sie schon länger Priesterin war und Tyrande nur Novizin!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Jetzt sagt schon! Is es richtig???


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

SRY! Mir ist grad der PC abgestürtzt! Tick mal nicht gleich aus...
Jaa mach ne neue Frage

PS


Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht er hat Aegwynn verascht und war dan in Medivh.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Ja aber seine Körperliche Manifestation wurde schon beschädigt / vernichtet. alles eine Frage der Sichtweise.
ABER ja sein Geist hat in Medivh noch gelebt ihnKontrolliert, wir kennen den rest... Trotzdem alles eine Frage der sichtweise.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wie sah das Wappen vom 1. Anführer wärend des Urahnenkrieges aus?Von denen, wie gegen die Dämonen Gekämpft haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

hmm im krieg der ahnen, also bie wc3 hat kirimaus recht aber keine ahnung was sie in dem krieg getan hat , villeicht den brunnen beschützt?


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> hmm im krieg der ahnen, also bie wc3 hat kirimaus recht aber keine ahnung was sie in dem krieg getan hat , villeicht den brunnen beschützt?



Bissl spät oder? ^^

Hm bei der Frage muss ich passen, ka Zeit grad zum nachschaun ^^


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wie sah das Wappen vom 1. Anführer wärend des Urahnenkrieges aus?Von denen, wie gegen die Dämonen Gekämpft haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Schwarzer Rabe auf Rotem Grund (oder andersrum?), das Wappen von Kur´talos Ravencrest, der Burgherr von Black Rook Hold.


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

ja sorry pc hat gut gehangen deswegen kam das so spät


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

WOOW! Richtig!Stell ne Frage!


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Boffff mir gehen echt so langsam die Fragen aus...


Khadghar hat sich einst in der Zitadelle des Kriegshäuplings der Orc´s (Heute genannt Höllenfeuerzitadelle) ein wahrhaft magisches und episches Duell mit einem Ogermagier geliefert.

Wie hieß der Oger?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wie sah das Wappen vom 1. Anführer wärend des Urahnenkrieges aus?Von denen, wie gegen die Dämonen Gekämpft haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann es sein das du auer Der Krieg der Ahnen nix anderes gelsen hast und das uahc erst letztens?
Du stellst nur fragen zu den 3 Büchern und beatwortest auch nur Fragen dazu.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Wie hieß der Oger?



Dentarg?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Dentarg?


Exakt! Dentarg vom Schattenmondtal-clan.

*reicht das "Du-darfst-die-Frage-stellen-zepter" weiter*



Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du auer Der Krieg der Ahnen nix anderes gelsen hast und das uahc erst letztens?
> Du stellst nur fragen zu den 3 Büchern und beatwortest auch nur Fragen dazu.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Gegenfrage: Seit wann ist "Jenseits des dunklen Portals" ein bestandteil vom "Krieg der Ahnen"?


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Hm so langsam fällt mir auch keine mehr ein xD

Mal überlegen...

Ne ganz einfache, bei der es warscheinlich nur auf Schnelligkeit ankommt ^^

Was bedeutet der Name "Thrall"? ^^


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> "Thrall"? ^^


Sklave um Thrall immer an seinen Stand zu erinnern...

Aber FFA- (Free for All) der nächste der eine Frage stellt darf.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Sklave

mist zu spät


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Sklave um Thrall immer an seinen Stand zu erinnern...
> 
> Aber FFA- (Free for All) der nächste der eine Frage stellt darf.






Soladra schrieb:


> Sklave
> 
> mist zu spät



Beides richtig, aber da Sypher ja nicht will darfst du ruhig, Soladra ^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Boffff mir gehen echt so langsam die Fragen aus...
> 
> 
> Khadghar hat sich einst in der Zitadelle des Kriegshäuplings der Orc´s (Heute genannt Höllenfeuerzitadelle) ein wahrhaft magisches und episches Duell mit einem Ogermagier geliefert.
> ...



Dentarg war das.

d[-.-]b


----------



## WeRkO (9. Juli 2009)

Dann stell ich eine:

Wen unterrichtete Rhonin beim Kampf um Zin Ashari gegen die Dämonen?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Beides richtig, aber da Sypher ja nicht will darfst du ruhig, Soladra ^^



Du musst aber den "Du-darfst-Frage-stellen-Stab" weiterreichen!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Exakt! Dentarg vom Schattenmondtal-clan.
> 
> *reicht das "Du-darfst-die-Frage-stellen-zepter" weiter*
> 
> ...



Schau mal an wen die Frage gerichtet war.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dann stell ich eine:
> 
> Wen unterrichtete Rhonin beim Kampf um Zin Ashari gegen die Dämonen?



Illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Illidan!

ach mist!

Darf ich die nächste stellen?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dann stell ich eine:
> 
> Wen unterrichtete Rhonin beim Kampf um Zin Ashari gegen die Dämonen?



Illidan

d[-.-]b


----------



## WeRkO (9. Juli 2009)

Joa, die war einfach, snake is dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*szepter-geb*


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Schau mal an wen die Frage gerichtet war.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Nicht an mich?
AN wen denn dann?


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Hm mir fällt keine mehr ein xD
*Szepter-an-Soladra-weiterreicht*


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Nicht an mich?
> AN wen denn dann?



Soladra

d[-.-]b


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Stell eine Snake202. Ich hab schon eine!


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Hm mir fällt keine mehr ein xD
> *Szepter-an-Soladra-weiterreicht*


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Da keiner will stell ich eine.

Frage: Wer ist der Mächtigeste Magier der Welt?

d[-.-]b


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Da keiner will stell ich eine.
> 
> Frage: Wer ist der Mächtigeste magier der Welt?
> 
> d[-.-]b



Medivh


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Nö Tag des Drachen und das buch mit thrallwo mir der Name grad nicht eionfällt auch aber Krieg der Ahnen ist mein Lieblingsbuch, stimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Khadgar! Der Mächtigste lebende!


hm... obwohl rhonin und Illidan auch nicht gerade anfänger sind...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nö Tag des Drachen und das buch mit thrallwo mir der Name grad nicht eionfällt auch aber Krieg der Ahnen ist mein Lieblingsbuch, stimmt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Buch mit Thrall war "Der Lord der Clans"

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Khadgar! Der Mächtigste lebende!



Ist ja sowas von Flasch. Und es war nicht umbedingt nach den Lebenden gefragt.

d[-.-]b


----------



## shimanatar (9. Juli 2009)

Aszhara?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

shimanatar schrieb:


> Aszhara?



Aszhara war oder ist in der Tat mächtig allerdings wurde nie gesagt wie mächtig, da sie immer andere für sich hat arbeiten lassen.

kleiner Tipp es wurde in einem Buch geschrieben das es immer einen gibt der der mächtigste Magier der Welt ist. dieser hat immer eine bestimmte aufgabe. Aber einer war der Mächtigste überhaupt.
So jetzt müsstet ihr drauf kommen^^

d[-.-]b


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Hm also mächtige Magier sind/waren:

Medivh, Khadgar, Rhonin, Azshara
Die Drachenmagier, z. B. Krasus, Kalec und so

Hm mehr sind glaub ich nicht so sehr bekannt..


----------



## Dexter2000 (9. Juli 2009)

Der mächtigste Magier ist glaub  Malygos danach kommt Aegwynn dann medivh und dann vllt Azhara


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

malygos


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Hier eine auflistung der mächigeren** tief luft hohl**Azshara,medihv,Illidan,Xavius,Rhonin,Malygos.


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 1 min nachdem du deine Frage gestellt hast:


Sypher schrieb:


> Medivh


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp es wurde in einem Buch geschrieben das es immer einen gibt der der mächtigste Magier der Welt ist. dieser hat immer eine bestimmte aufgabe. Aber einer war der Mächtigste überhaupt.



Wenn du Medivh meinst, der wurde weiter oben schonmal genannt ^^



Sypher schrieb:


> Medivh


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

azshara ist mächtiger als medivh?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

und was ist richtig, wahrscheinlich medivh


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Dexter2000, Soladra und Snake202 habe ihn genannt aber es ist ja die frage nach einem. Ihr könnt net einfahc alle aufzählen die euch einfallen.

Noch ein Tipp in der Serie Allimenia hat er immer damit angegebne das er der möchtigste ist.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> azshara ist mächtiger als medivh?



Weiß man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell ist die Frage irgendwo ungünstig, da man wirklich das Zitat aus dem Buch kennen muss, ansonsten kann man nur raten, da viele große Persönlichkeiten in der Warcraft Geschichte Magier sind/waren xD

Malygos, Aegwynn, Medivh, Krasus, Rhonin, Khadgar, Azshara, Illidan ...


----------



## Dexter2000 (9. Juli 2009)

NÖ malygos ist richtig er ist Die Magie


----------



## Mage_Collina (9. Juli 2009)

ihr seid ja immernoch bei aszhara^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Der Titan dem die Magie zugeteilt war?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 1 min nachdem du deine Frage gestellt hast:





			
				Sypher schrieb:
			
		

> Medivh!


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Edit: falsch gelesen, sry ^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Medihv wurde schon genannt!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Medivh



Falsch der aller mächtigeste magier aller zeiten ist meiner Frêdo ;-P 

Nein natürlich hast du recht. Wurde im Buch "Der Tag des Drachen auch mehr mal erwähnt ebenso im Buch "Der letzte Wächter"

d[-.-]b


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

dann müsste es malygos sein da er von den titanen die magie bekam da er der aspekt der magie ist


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Der sagt immer "ICH bin der mächtigtse Zauberer aller Zeiten!MUHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

also ist sypher als nächtes dran^^


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> also sit sypher als nächtes dran^^



Hat mich jemand gerufen?

Lass mal überlegen:
Tschuldigung korregiert:
Wie heißen HOCHLORD Tirion Fordrings Frau und Sohn?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> dann müsste es malygos sein da er von den titanen die magie bekam da er der aspekt der magie ist



magier gab es schon lange vor Malygos. abgesehn davon ist er einfahc geschlagen worden da der Wächter von Tirisfall seine Macht immer weiter gegeben hat und in laufer der zeit sie imemr grösser wurde.
Als dan noch Sagaras von medivh besitz ergriffen hat wurde er schon allein dadurch zum mächtigsten der Welt.
Die Macht ist überings mit seinen Tot verschwunden da er sie nicht mehr weiter geben konnte.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Dexter2000 (9. Juli 2009)

Lass mal überlegen:
Tschuldigung korregiert:
Wie heißen HOCHLORD Tirion Fordrings Frau und Sohn?
[/quote]


JA der sohn heist Tarael Fordring und die mutter häm mist vergessen


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

hat der ne frau und en sohn?


----------



## Mage_Collina (9. Juli 2009)

karandra, taelan


----------



## WeRkO (9. Juli 2009)

Karanda & Taelan


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Hat mich jemand gerufen?
> 
> Lass mal überlegen:
> Tschuldigung korregiert:
> Wie heißen HOCHLORD Tirion Fordrings Frau und Sohn?



Frau Elena und die Söhne Renault und Darion

d[-.-]b


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Mage_Collina schrieb:


> karandra, taelan



Entweder hast du grad die Questreihe gemacht. das lange im Kopf behalten ODER gegooglet.... naja du bist!

*geht auf ein Knie und überreicht den "Du-darfst-die-nächste-Frage-stellen-Stab"*


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

und sypher stimmt es?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

was ihr nicht alles wisst


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Ach scheisse ich habe grade 2 Familen durch einander gebracht.

d[-.-]b


----------



## WeRkO (9. Juli 2009)

Nur Mal so, es ist KarandA und nicht KarandRa. Aber gut, muss jetzt eh los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockychen (9. Juli 2009)

was bedeutet der name thrall ins "menschliche" übersetzt?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

hehe als kleine zwischen frage könnte man fragen zu wem die Frau und die söhne gehörten die ich genannt habe ;-)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Mage_Collina (9. Juli 2009)

Was war die Insel Darrowehr ursprünglich?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

rockychen schrieb:


> was bedeutet der name thrall ins "menschliche" übersetzt?



Sklave. war eben schonmal.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nur Mal so, es ist KarandA und nicht KarandRa. Aber gut, muss jetzt eh los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf das eine A oder R oder aufs RA kommts mir nicht an; ich wusste ja wen er meint (so viele mit dem Namen gibbet nicht)


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> hehe als kleine zwischen frage könnte man fragen zu wem die Frau und die söhne gehörten die ich genannt habe ;-)
> 
> d[-.-]b


Hochlord Magraine


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

Mage_Collina schrieb:


> Was war die Insel Darrowehr ursprünglich?



eine gefängnisinsel, glaub ich oder ich verwechsle es


----------



## rockychen (9. Juli 2009)

hammer hart!! =) 

in welches von orks kontrollierte land reiste Rhonin mal zu einer gefährtlichen reise?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Khaz Modan


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

rockychen schrieb:


> hammer hart!! =)
> 
> in welches von orks kontrollierte land reiste Rhonin mal zu einer gefährtlichen reise?



1: Du bist nicht dran.
2: War es Kaz Modan

d[-.-]b


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

Mage_Collina schrieb:


> Was war die Insel Darrowehr ursprünglich?



Ein Aussenposten der Hochelfen?


----------



## Mage_Collina (9. Juli 2009)

ne das mein ich nich


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> 1: Du bist nicht dran.
> 2: War es Kaz Modan
> 
> d[-.-]b


3: War ich schneller

d[^_^]b


----------



## Mage_Collina (9. Juli 2009)

kirimaus, richtig


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> 3: War ich schneller
> 
> d[^_^]b



:-(

d[-.-]b

PS: mach mir mein zeichen nicht nach ;-)


----------



## Mage_Collina (9. Juli 2009)

*frage-stell-stab weiterreich* ^^


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

edit: oh doch richtig ok *überleg*


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wer ist drann?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

kirimaus ist dran


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer ist drann?



Kirimaus

d[-.-]b


----------



## Mage_Collina (9. Juli 2009)

kiri


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> PS: mach mir mein zeichen nicht nach ;-)




Hab ich nicht, ich lache immer wenn ich Musik höre!

<(*.*(<            
      <(*.*)>           
       >)*.*)>  

 Kirby tanzt!


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

kirimaus noch da oder biste ne frage am überlegen?


----------



## rockychen (9. Juli 2009)

mmm wnen keiner schreibt...^^

wieviele slots für schmuckstücke gab es noch in wow bei der ankündigung 2001?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

keine


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

4..


----------



## rockychen (9. Juli 2009)

ne gab schon welche=)


----------



## rockychen (9. Juli 2009)

jau 4 is richtig


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> 4..




ist das richtig?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

dann mal weiter leckaeis^^


----------



## rockychen (9. Juli 2009)

jo hab ich ja geschrieben^^


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

rockychen schrieb:


> jau 4 is richtig



Was würd ich heute für 4 Schmuckstücke geben *träum*


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Dann stell ich mal wieder eine Frage ..


Baron Totenschwur in Stratholme verpasst euch einen 45 Minuten Debuff, nach dessen Auslauf er einen Anhänger der Argentumdämmerung tötet ...

Wie heisst dieser Debuff ?


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

jaja hetzt net, so schnell viel mir gerade keine wirklih schwere Frage ein...

Wie heissen die 3 großen Städte der Titanen?


P.S. manche Leute müssen auch Arbeiten zwischen 2 Fragen ^^


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

totenschwurs zorn


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> jaja hetzt net, so schnell viel mir gerade keine wirklih schwere Frage ein...
> 
> Wie heissen die 3 großen Städte der Titanen?




uldaman, ulduar und das ander fällt mir nit ein liegt in tanaris


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> uldaman, ulduar und Uldum


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

4


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

danke sypher uldum ist mir nit mehr eingefallen


----------



## Kirimaus (9. Juli 2009)

Schäön gemeinsam gelöst und da Sypher schon so oft gefragt hat überreich ich den
Stab dreisterweise mal an Slighter


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Das Ultimatum des Barons!


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

lassen ma kiri bissel zeit muss ja jeder noch arbeiten^^, und die zeit kann man sich nehmen


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> überreich ich den
> Stab dreisterweise mal an Slighter



Nur zu gerne mir fällt schon lange nix mehr ein was RICHTIG gut ist.


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

wie heiß der vater von thrall, die frage sollte einfach sein^^

mir fällt nix besseres ein von daher^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Juli 2009)

Richtig zjmindest die auf Arzahrot. Wer weiss was die in den Weiten des Universums noch so gemacht haben^^

d[-.-]b


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Durotan


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> wie heiß der vater von thrall, die frage sollte einfach sein^^
> 
> mir fällt nix besseres ein von daher^^


Durotan

EDIT:


leckaeis schrieb:


> Durotan


leckaeis, mein altes High-speed-forum-frettchen! Läuft es wieder auf Fragen-ping-pong von uns beiden hinaus?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

"frage-stell-stab" weiter reich an leckaeis da er/sie schneller war als du sypher


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Wo wurde der Schattenrat gegründet ?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

In Daenor!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Der BOss war Ner'zul


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> "frage-stell-stab" weiter reich an leckaeis da er/sie schneller war als du sypher


Jau vor Leckaeis muss man sich in acht nehmen, wir hatten uns damals, ca. auf den Seiten 130-150 mit Fragen und antworten im Highspeed-modus bombadiert


EDIT;SEITE 300!!!!!Weltherrschaft!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> [...]Läuft es wieder auf Fragen-ping-pong von uns beiden hinaus?


Pfft... ich würd ja gerne mit machen, aber hier drin gehts im Moment schneller zu als im Chat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

^heißt das nicht draenor?


würde auch richtig mitmachen nur mein internet will nit und das geht sehr schnell im mom hier


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Öhm.. keine Ahnung, die Welt wo die Ork herkämen hat!


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Die Orks nannten sie "Welt" und die Dreanei nannten es dann Draenor, die Orks übernahmen den Namen schließlich


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Ich drücke mal ein Auge zu und lass Soladras Antwort gelten.

Du kannst die nächste Frage stellen.


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

ja das war draenor heute bekannt als scherbenwelt halt nur ein kleiner teil von draenor da dieser zerstört wurde


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ja das war draenor heute bekannt als scherbenwelt halt nur ein kleiner teil von draenor da dieser zerstört wurde


In warcraft 3 wurde es ja als "Fremdland" betitelt... wie es in WC2 hieß weiß ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung kenne nur wow und wc3


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Okay, wer ist das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Illidan Stormrage


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

illidan bevor er zum dämon wurde^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

JUP! Okay, war auch leicht!


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Gut, dann mal etwas leichteres :


Von wem bekam Illidan seine Augenbinde?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

dann ist leckaeis dran, war leider schneller, achwas leider^^ zum glück wüsste jetzt eh nix


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

VON VASHJ


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

von sargeras


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

wer hat recht?


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Und Soladra hat wieder richtig egantwortet.

Darfst die nächste Frage stellen


( Nein, von Sargeras bekam Illidan nur die Fähigkeit die Welt durch dämonische Augen zu sehen. Das Tuch bekam er erst bei seinem Erwachen von Lady Vashj geschenkt )


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Vashj müsste es gewesen sein.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Illidan hat sich von Sangeras die Augen ausbrennen lassen. Weil das etwas unasehlich ist, hat vashjn ihm die Augenbinde gegeben!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Oh.. was Fällt mir ein,was fällt mir ein.... Beschreibt den Stammbaum der Hainwächter, von Cenarius Eltern bis zu den Völkern , die jetzt bestehen.


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

etwas viel?


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Seine Eltern waren Elune und Malorne ( Ysera war seine Ziehmutter, da Elune keinen physischen Körper hat ) 

Was Cenraius aber hinterlassen hat weiss ich gar nicht. Gibt mehrere Söhne des Cenarius


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

hmm da kann ich auch nicht helfen


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Okay,des war fies, hier kommt die Lösung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Frage:Womit und von wem wurde die Dämonenseele geschrottet?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

und soladra, wie sieht die antwort aus?


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Von Rhonin wurde sie kaputt gemacht und zwar mit dem Stein, der aus Deathwings Schuppe gemacht wurde


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

siehe oben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Rhonin und mit einer Schuppe von Deathwing.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

RISCHTISCH!!!


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Dann für ich die Frage mal fort :

Was geschah, nachdem die Drachenseele zerstört war ?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

heißt lecka darf fragen^^


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Dann für ich die Frage mal fort :
> 
> Was geschah, nachdem die Drachenseele zerstört war ?


Die Aspekte und Drachen bekamen ihre Kräfte zurück.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

dieanderen aspekte geben deathwing auf die Nuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Dann für ich die Frage mal fort :
> 
> Was geschah, nachdem die Drachenseele zerstört war ?




meinst dämonenseele


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Alexstraze befreite sich und konnte zusammen mit Nozdormu, Ysera und Malygos gegen Deathwing kämpfen und Ihn vertreiben und dann noch mehr als man hier schreiben könnte.

EDIT sagt:

Drachenseele = Dämonenseele


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Drachenseele war ihr ursprünglicher Name. Dämonenseele wurde sie erst getauft, nachdem bekannt wurde was sie eigentlich macht. Ist also Wurst wie man sie nennt.

Keksemacher darf die nächste Frage stellen.


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt Garonas Sohn und in wessen Obhut ist er zurzeit?


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Wow, endlich mal eine Frage die ich ohne Nachschlagen nicht beantworten könnte oO


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Wow, endlich mal eine Frage die ich ohne Nachschlagen nicht beantworten könnte oO


Ich wusste nichmal dass die nen SOHN hat!!!


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Jop, ist mir auch Fremd. Geschweige denn, in wessen Obhut er sich befindet ..

Bin mal gespannt ob wer die Antwort hat


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BOAH Wie tief ist der denn gefallen? Prinzessin Theradras ? O.0

Zaetar muss lange keinen Beischlaf mehr gehabt haben als er DEN fehler gemacht hat!!!


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Ich wusste nichmal dass die nen SOHN hat!!!


Da hab ich ja eine gute Frage gestellelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nichtmal wer des ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss passen


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

Also Cenarius war der Sohn von Elune und Malornes und zeigte den Nachtelfen den Weg der Natur , den sie allerdings wieder verließen weil sie vom Brunnen der Ewigkeit magisch angezogen wurden. Später fanden die Sturmgrimms und Tyrande ihn wieder. Er sah das Potenzial in Malfurion und unterichtete ihn (bis Grom ihm halt den Kopf abhackte^^)

PS: Er hatte auch drei Söhne :Remulus
                                         Zeater
                                         Ordanus
und eine Tochter:"Die Dryade"(aus der später die andren Dryaden wurden)
wer die Mutter war kp sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> BOAH Wie tief ist der denn gefallen? Prinzessin Theradras ? O.0
> 
> Zaetar muss lange keinen Beischlaf mehr gehabt haben als er DEN fehler gemacht hat!!!


XD


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

klein-C schrieb:


> Also Cenarius war der Sohn von Elune und Malornes und zeigte den Nachtelfen den Weg der Natur , den sie allerdings wieder verließen weil sie vom Brunnen der Ewigkeit magisch angezogen wurden. Später fanden die Sturmgrimms und Tyrande ihn wieder. Er sah das Potenzial in Malfurion und unterichtete ihn (bis Grom ihm halt den Kopf abhackte^^)
> 
> PS: Er hatte auch drei Söhne :Remulus
> Zeater
> ...




Öhm, die Frgae wurd aber schon beantwortet


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

Ja ich weis aber ich brauch halt was länger


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Med´an in Obhut des untoten Zauberers Meryl!


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Med´an in Obhut des untoten Zauberers Meryl!


Richtig!Hast du etwa nachgeguckt?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

wow und wer ist garona?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ach sagt doch dass man suchen darf!


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


Sypher schrieb:


> Ich wusste nichmal dass die nen SOHN hat!!!




Egal: Wenn sowas böses kommt: Wie heiß Dunkelhain BEVOR es verflucht wurde?!


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

ehh von suchen wurde nie was gesagt


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Die Frage wär sonst vielleicht auch ein wenig zu schwer gewesen.


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

also sypher dann mal weiter


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Die Frage wär sonst vielleicht auch ein wenig zu schwer gewesen.


Ich hab alle Bücher gelesen mit ausnahme der Comic´s und GENAU DORT STEHT DAS (!) Anime Comics!

@.@



Wie heiß Dunkelhain BEVOR es verflucht wurde?!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ist warscheinlich falsch aber ich glaub die halb-okrkin die geholfen hat Medihv zu killen oder??


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung, hab mit den Menschen nix groß am Hut


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

weiß jetzt wer garonas ist, hab mal gesucht


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss nur das es vor der Lokalisierung ( OH JA, DIE IST EIN FLUCH ) Darkshire hiess ..

Aber sonst, keine Ahnung


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ist warscheinlich falsch aber ich glaub die halb-okrkin die geholfen hat Medihv zu killen oder??


Exakt, Garona ist eine Halb-ork (die andere Hälfte war früher inzwischen soll sie angeblich Halb-Ork-Halb-Draenei sein) die in Medivhs Turm gesandt wurde um ihn auszuspionieren, allerdings freudete sie sich mit Khadgar und Medivh an, sodass sie die beiden NIcht verraten konnte....

Allerdings tötete sie SPÄTER nach den Eregnissen mit Medivh/Sargeras den König von Sturmwind, aber das ist eine andere GEschichte...


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur das es vor der Lokalisierung ( OH JA, DIE IST EIN FLUCH ) Darkshire hiess ..
> 
> Aber sonst, keine Ahnung




Stimmt schon es ist ein Fluch.... Ich schreib schon inzwischen die Deutschen Namen. Siehe Sturmwind -.- aber DEN Fluch meinte ich nicht. Es hatte Früher einen Namen, der NICHT Darkshire oder Dunkelhain war/ist.

WUIIIII 1 Keks in die Doppelpost-Dose -_-


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Mhhh .. Kann das sein das das in einem der äteren Spiele vorkam? Grand hamlet oder so? Keine Ahnung, weiss nich wie die auf Deutsch heissen. Da ist zumindest die Rede das es im Southern Elwyn Forest gelegen is


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Grand hamlet



SO UND NICHT ANDERS!

*reicht das "du-darfst-fragen-stellen-zepter" weiter*



EDIT: wenn ihr wüsstet wie geil das im RP ist....die paladine die sagen sie würden seit 20 Jahren von Sturmwind bis nach Nethergarde wache halten... und ich dann immer "Ich komme aus Grand Hamlet"!


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

^^


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Wuhuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na gut, dann mal was leichteres ..

Wer verspottete Lady Sinestra wegen ihrer verbrannten Gesichtshälfte und brachte si so zur Weißglut ?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Wuhuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Krasus aka Korialstraz

EDIT sagt, er nutzte auch ihren Drachennamen von dem sie sich lossagte!


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Höhö, nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens meine Lieblingsstelle aus dem Buch .. Sehr humorvoll


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Höhö, nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



EInfach das beste am Buch überhaupt ^^


Aber wir machen mal FFA !


Wer als erster das Zepter hält darf!
*schmeißt das Zepter in die Luft!*
(ausnahme gilt für Leckaeis! (nicht persöhnlich nehmen!))


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

zepter hinterher spring^^


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Öhm .. wie wärs wenn erstmal meine Frage beantwortet wird ?


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

sory dazu kenn ich die antwort nit


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Öhm .. wie wärs wenn erstmal meine Frage beantwortet wird ?


das hab ich doch schon längst?


Sypher schrieb:


> Krasus aka Korialstraz
> 
> EDIT sagt, er nutzte auch ihren Drachennamen von dem sie sich lossagte!


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist aber falsch.


Krasus hat sie provoziert weil er sie bei ihrem richtigen namen nannte.


Jemand anderes provozierte sie durch die tatsache, dass ihre Gesichtshälfte verbrannt ist


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Das ist aber falsch.
> 
> 
> Krasus hat sie provoziert weil er sie bei ihrem richtigen namen nannte.
> ...



Aso...Rhonin....


----------



## leckaeis (9. Juli 2009)

Exakt 

Hier mal duer Ausschnit :

"Ich bin Sinestra, erste und mächtigste Gefährtin des Erdwächters."
"Das würde dein hinreißendes Aussehen erklären. Sich mit Deathwing zu paaren muss dein herz  wirklich entflammt haben."

Toll ..


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ehm *fang* kann ich jetzt?^^


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Aber stimmt schon Rhonin hat echt coolere Sprüche drauf als 
Dr.Cocks
Jack O´neill
Chuck Norris
Jack Bauer und Luke Skywalker zusammen!


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ok dann mach ich einfach mal: 
nenne die Volkszugehörigkeit und den Namen des früheren Wächters des Auchidoun un was mit ihm passiert ist.


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

klein-C schrieb:


> ok dann mach ich einfach mal:
> nenne die Volkszugehörigkeit und den Namen des früheren Wächters des Auchidoun un was mit ihm passiert ist.



Volk Draenei:
Passiert: Viele sind tot, viele weitere haben sich in den Höhlen der Krypta verschanzt.

Der Wächter "wacht" dort immernoch über die Gebeine der Toten Draenei und rufte ein paar willge Seelen der Draenei zurück um Danath Trollbann zu helfen den gefangen Zwergen zu befreien, den die Horde mit in die Höhlen genommen haben als sie sich dort versteckten


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

wie soll cih das jetzt sagen?
nö^^


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

klein-C schrieb:


> ok dann mach ich einfach mal:
> nenne die Volkszugehörigkeit und den Namen des früheren Wächters des Auchidoun un was mit ihm passiert ist.



Das ist halt ETWAS blumig... 
Frag doch nach den ereignissen zwischen 1700 und 1900 weil das ist es was die Draenei da unten gehalten haben: eine über 200 Jahre lange Wacht.

EDIT in der Originalbeschreibung der Instanzen (gilt auch für Lore) steht sogar eine 1000-jährige Wacht!


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

eigentlich ist das "wesen" noch immer da nur halt nicht sichtbar


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ok das war jetzt nicht die top hilfe muss ich zugeben^^


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

dann ist ja gut


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

D´ore!
Naaru!


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ok ist nicht ganz einfach soll ich auflösen?


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

BINGO


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

it's your turn :]


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

dann mal los sypher


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Das vieh kommt nur Heraus wenn man den Exarch Malaadar killt! -.-


Wie heißt der Stein der die Stadt Telmor vor den Augen der Orks versteckte (dem Stein bekam erst von den Orks einen Namen verliehen.)

Dazu gibts in den Elfengebieten auch eins das so ähnlich heißt nennt sich Laubschattental aber den Text hier findet eh keiner XD


----------



## Hinako (9. Juli 2009)

mh.. das war glaub Leafshadow wenn ich mich net irre.. und bekam den namen von Durotan oder Orgrim


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Gilt! Du bist, Hinako

und ich bin erstmal weg: schönen tag euch noch jungs und mädels! und nicht schummeln! DENN:
"Ich bin Sinestra, erste und mächtigste Gefährtin des Erdwächters."
"Das würde dein hinreißendes Aussehen erklären. Sich mit Deathwing zu paaren muss dein Herz wirklich entflammt haben."


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

schade bei sowas kann ich nit mitmachen kenn die bücher leider nit


----------



## Hinako (9. Juli 2009)

ahh mach du mal, ich muss gleich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was schweres ^^


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

lol keiner von beiden mehr da


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ich hät noch eins^^


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

dann las hören


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

Wie enstanden die Naga


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

gabs zwar schon aber dur die explosion des heiligen brunnen dingstda


----------



## KurdishDesperado (9. Juli 2009)

die hochelfen wurden von nem alten götter verwandelt der im meer gefangen ist und wurden dann zu naga´s  oder ?^^


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

etwas genauer^^


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

wie soll man das erklären?


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

azahra hat mit einem alten gott ein abkommen gemacht  das  öm  weiss nit mehr  kann man im buffed quiz nachlesen  dan hat er die stadt von denen versenkt die zu nager gemacht und nochirgendwas  das wars xD   aber so sind die nunmal entsndend  nen gott wolte wass sie hats ihm gegeben  er hat sie verwandelt  ende der geschichte


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

nein es war so : die hochelfen haben sich von einen alten krieg (krieg der uralten) einen fluch eingefangen oder so
und wo der brunnen explodiert ist haben "die drei" lady aszhara in eine naga verwandelt


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

das es ein alter gott war steht nirgends geschrieben!!
nur das aszhara bei der verwandlung das echo dreier WESEN gehört hat ;P


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

ahh


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

naja ka :
als der brunnen der ewigkeit in die luft geflogen ist fielen alle hochgeborenen ins meer azshara hat eine große kuppel geschaffen unter die such alle gestellt haben um nicht zu ertrinken. als die kuppel immer schwächer wurde und die ersten ertranken unterbteiteten die drei alten götter ihr das angebot die mächtigste person in ganz azeroth zu werden und ihr volk zu retten dafür verlangten sie nur bedinunglosen gehorsam azshara sagte zu  tada die naga


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

sag ich doch xD aber das da drei götter stand und nicht nur drei hmm..


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

hir les nach  man o man    http://www.buffed.de/features/2395/buffed-...mp;answers=aca-


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

glaubst du alles was hir steht? 
die haben manchmal keine ahnung wen dan waren es 3 alte götter


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

scheiss drauf alsoo neue frage : war grom höllenschrei und was hat er getan?


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

er unterandrem hat cenarius umgebracht


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

und diesen einen grubenlord mannaroth oder so?


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

er war ein ork und er hat nen dämonen namens manarogh getötet und somit alle orks befreit


----------



## timminator (9. Juli 2009)

Grom Höllschrei war der Anführer des Kriegshymnenclans und hat Cenarius erst umgebracht nachdem er das Blut von Maneroth (glaube so geschreiben) getrunken hat.


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

ich mein aber jetz eher so beim anfang auf azeroth und wie er zu thrall stand


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

grom heelscream hat die orcs an mannoroth verraten und sie sein blut trinken gelassen


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

timminators antwort war mehr näher drann und somit darf er und ja stimmt alles und er hat auchnoch manoroth getötet und ist dabei selber gestorben


----------



## timminator (9. Juli 2009)

Naja am anfang war er von nem anderen clan und hatte deshalb nicht viel mit dem Frostwolfclan zu tun. Am anfang hatte er vor allem mit thrall nichts zu tun da der noch garnicht auf der welt war^^


----------



## timminator (9. Juli 2009)

Ok nächste Frage:
Wie heißt Durotans (Thralls Vater) Frau.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (9. Juli 2009)

draka (wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

draka!


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

kakeeeeeee


----------



## zwergeromatiko (9. Juli 2009)

In welchem Buch kommen die beiden Brüder Boëndal und Boïndil noch vor?
Ich weiß es ist leicht aber mir fällt nix ein :-)

Tante Edit sagt ( nachname der beiden ist Pinnhand)


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

sorry aber ich hab die bücher nit gelesen


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

da muss ich auch passen


----------



## zwergeromatiko (9. Juli 2009)

Tipp : Der Buchname ähnelt der Rasse 
Damits nochmal vorran geht


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. Juli 2009)

DIe Zwerge


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

aach du scheisse^^ es gibt zu viele warcraft bücher xD


----------



## zwergeromatiko (9. Juli 2009)

Richtig Seppi


----------



## zwergeromatiko (9. Juli 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Zwerge für die dies nit kennen


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

Eisenschmiede - das Erwachen der Zwerge

schadde xD


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

das bringt mir nichts bin nicht so angewandelt mit den büchern, würde sie gerne lesen aber hab keines davon, nur das buch wo es um könig varian wrynn geht, wo man erzählt bekommt was mit ihm passiert ist


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. Juli 2009)

Frag mich nicht warum ich das weiß^^

wer war der erste Satyr


----------



## Zangoran (9. Juli 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht warum ich das weiß^^
> 
> wer war der erste Satyr


Lord Xavius


----------



## shimanatar (9. Juli 2009)

Oo ist mir neu dass "Die Zwerge" zum warcraft universum gehören


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. Juli 2009)

jawohl


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

xavius?

scheisse zu lahm...


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. Juli 2009)

DIe Zwerge gehört auch eigentlich nicht zum Warcraft Universum


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

egal ! darf ich ne mega schwere frage stellen?


----------



## Zangoran (9. Juli 2009)

Die Zwerge gehören nicht zum Warcraft Universum.

Gut dann hier neue Frage:

Wer ist Cenarius Vater wirklich?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> DIe Zwerge gehört auch eigentlich nicht zum Warcraft Universum



Exakt, die Zwerge sind nicht explizit teil der Warcraft lore ALLERDINGS! Sind Zwerge inzwischen sehr glasklar gehalten:

Trinken gern Bier, hassen Reisen, Lieben Gold und andere Metalle, leben unterirdisch, usw.


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Wer ist Cenarius Vater wirklich?


Malorne der weiße Hirsch!


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

elune und malorne


----------



## Zangoran (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Malorne der weiße Hirsch!



Rischtisch. Dann neue Frage Sypher

@ Paddey: Nein leider falsch


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Wie hießen die beiden Bärengötter, die im Krieg der Ahnen gestorben sind:


Zwei Bären(-brüder)


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ursoc war einer oder?


----------



## KurdishDesperado (9. Juli 2009)

ursoc und ursol


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

klein-C schrieb:


> ursoc war einer oder?



Einer, ja aber es geht ja um 2 davon


----------



## Slighter (9. Juli 2009)

^^ ihr habt einfahc mehr wissen bin da nicht s obewandelt also wünsche ich euch noch vile vergnügen und amcht es gut


----------



## KurdishDesperado (9. Juli 2009)

mir fällt keine frage ein wer will kann eine stellen^^


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

danke dir auch viel spass noch
also weis einer die antwort ?
sonst löse auf ich hab keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

kann ich dann?^^


----------



## paddey (9. Juli 2009)

ok dan neue frage juhuu : wer war Dath'Remar Sonnenwanderer und was hat er vollbracht? also was hat er alles gemacht?


----------



## KurdishDesperado (9. Juli 2009)

paddey schrieb:


> danke dir auch viel spass noch
> also weis einer die antwort ?
> sonst löse auf ich hab keine ahnung
> 
> ...




guck mal bisschen weiter oben ich hab schon gelöst ursoc und ursol^^


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Er hat die gefangene Pristerin Tyrande befreit und sie zu ihren Truppen geleitet.


KurdishDesperado schrieb:


> guck mal bisschen weiter oben ich hab schon gelöst ursoc und ursol^^



Tatsache er hat recht... nun du bist dran


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

7und quel danas gegründet


----------



## KurdishDesperado (9. Juli 2009)

dath´remar hat tyrande aus dem kerker von aszahra befreit und war der erste könig von quel´thalas


----------



## Kaidos (9. Juli 2009)

Kommt noch eine Frage? Ansonsten stelle ich eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Kreatur ist für die korrumpierung des Weltenbaums Vordrassil und der dort lebenden Kreaturen innerhalb der Grizzlyhügel verwantwortlich?


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Kaidos schrieb:


> Kommt noch eine Frage? Ansonsten stelle ich eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Yogg-Saron


----------



## KurdishDesperado (9. Juli 2009)

Kaidos schrieb:


> Kommt noch eine Frage? Ansonsten stelle ich eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




yogg-saron ?


----------



## Kaidos (9. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Yogg-Saron



Korrekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt immoment nichts ein.Wer will kann eine neue Frage stellen.


----------



## Kidgun (9. Juli 2009)

dann mahc ich eine

wer hat cenarius im kreig der urtume vor den anstürmenden dämonen gerettet und stellte sich nachher im zweikampf mit archimonde


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> 100 Punkte + 10 Extra Punkte ^^
> 
> Jup Stimmt, ihr Bruder übernahm die Herrschaft nachdem sein Vater
> (also auch Jainas Vater) beim Angriff auf Durotar von Rexxar getötet
> ...



LOOOL gut gemacht, Rexxar ^^
Was greifen die deppen auch das friedliche Durotar an? geschieht denen gerade recht xD

Antwort: Malfurion Sturmgrimm ^^


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> LOOOL gut gemacht, Rexxar ^^
> Was greifen die deppen auch das friedliche Durotar an? geschieht denen gerade recht xD
> 
> Antwort: Malfurion Sturmgrimm ^^




FALSCH

Es war Malorne. Der weiße Hirsch und Vater von Cenarius.


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Malorne der halbgott und vater von cenarius. ihm wurde das genick gebrochen. 

Traurig aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Ok, darf ich ne Frage machen?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Tu das


----------



## Sercani (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Tu das


Judas


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

okay
was genau hat Archimonde getötet


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Die macht des weltenbaums wurde kanalisiert und auf archimonde geworfen und hatt ihn sofort getötet. dafür verloren die elfen ihre unsterblichkeit!


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Die macht des weltenbaums wurde kanalisiert und auf archimonde geworfen und hatt ihn sofort getötet. dafür verloren die elfen ihre unsterblichkeit!



Ja auf auf, stell frage, hop hop


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Wer tötete Broxigar ? und mit welcher waffe?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Sargeras mit seinem Schwert


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

ich will auch den namen wissen !


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Sargeras mit Gorribal.


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Sargeras mit Gorribal.




DING DING DING RIGHT! 

du bist!


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Dann bleiben wir gleich bei dem Schwert.
Wie heißt der andere Teil des Schwertes und wie würde das Schwert im Ganzen heißen?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> ich will auch den namen wissen !



Vielleicht auch noch seine Schuhgröße?
Meine Fresse ey -_-


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Der andere teil heißt Taeshalach. zusammen heißt des Gorshalach!


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

fein, next


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Was für eine art titan is *Aggramar?* und was ist seine aufgabe?


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Der andere teil heißt Taeshalach. zusammen heißt des Gorshalach!


Jop.


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Was für eine art titan is *Aggramar?* und was ist seine aufgabe?




GANZ TOLL !! buffed hat meinen beitrag nicht angenommen! FUBAR !!


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

?


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Vanir.

EDIT:Er ist der neue Krieger des Pantheon,das was Sargeras vorher war.


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Vanir.
> 
> EDIT:Er ist der neue Krieger des Pantheon,das was Sargeras vorher war.




RICHTIG!

du bist


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm...Was ist ein anderer Name für die Grubenlords?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Nazrethim


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Hmm...Was ist ein anderer Name für die Grubenlords?



Grubenkommandanten? Zerstörer der Welten?



Vrocas schrieb:


> Nazrethim


 das sind die Schreckenslords


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Nein ich gebe mal einen Tipp.Das Wort fängt mit A an.


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Annihilan heißen die!


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Annihilan heißen die!


Mist ich dachte es dauert länger bis ihr es habt.


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt der stab von Aman'Thul und aus was besteht er?


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Orodur, Massives Gold mit Blitzen und so und RUNEN !


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Orodur, Massives Gold mit Blitzen und so und RUNEN !



Richtig!


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt der Besitzer der Klinge "Windfury" ?


----------



## MasterV (9. Juli 2009)

Edit: mist alles falsch, /ignore das


----------



## KurdishDesperado (9. Juli 2009)

donneraan


----------



## MasterV (9. Juli 2009)

Ach ich weiß, Dermitrian heißt der doch, son Diener von Donneraan


----------



## Sypher (9. Juli 2009)

KurdishDesperado schrieb:


> donneraan


THUNDERaan.... aber gut.... deutsche verhackstückelung stimmt

du bist


----------



## KurdishDesperado (9. Juli 2009)

ok hier mal was leichtes: wie heißen die elementaren leutnants der alten götter ?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Einer heißt Ragnaros, der ist Feuer, aber der Rest..off


----------



## MasterV (9. Juli 2009)

Ragnaros
Ak'Akir
Therazane 
und der gute Neptulon


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ragnaros, Feuer Elementar 
Al'Akir, Wind Elementar
Neptulon, Wasser Elementar
Therazane, Stein Elementar


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

mitsaber die frage war schon!


----------



## MasterV (9. Juli 2009)

Ja kopier meine Antworten -.-


----------



## KurdishDesperado (9. Juli 2009)

MasterV schrieb:


> Ragnaros
> Ak'Akir
> Therazane
> und der gute Neptulon




Richtig !

du bist


----------



## MasterV (9. Juli 2009)

Ach mir fällt auf die Schnelle immer nichts ein....

Den Namen und die Rasse des Hexenmeisters der von Ner'zhul zur Bewachung der Höllenfeuerzitadelle abgestellt wurde und der später von Khadgar getötet wurde hätte ich gerne


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Dentarg Oger glaub ich


----------



## MasterV (9. Juli 2009)

jojo du bist


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Öhm...
Wie heißen die Greifenreiter , die Rhonin und Veresa nach Khatz Modan bringen, und welcher überlebt?

p.sen Lebenden kann man im Spiel noch sehen!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wer weiß es??? Kommt schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Spoiler



Ich würde sagen: Deine Mama, Deine Mama, Deine Mama, Du, Deine Mama

Und überlebt hast du.
richtig?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

NEIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (9. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Deine Mama, Deine Mama, Deine Mama, Du, Deine Mama
> 
> Und überlebt hast du.
> richtig?



Sollte das lustig sein? Kann mich auch irren, aber war das nicht Falstad Wildhammer?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

JA, der überlebt, aber wie heißt der zweite?? Fängt mit M an!


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> Sollte das lustig sein? Kann mich auch irren, aber war das nicht Falstad Wildhammer?



Wenn du es nicht vertragen kannst, lass es ^^


----------



## Narisa (9. Juli 2009)

hmmm, da muss ich raten... Falstad und Muradin vielleicht?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Nein. MO


----------



## Davidor (9. Juli 2009)

Ich habs ! Molok wars


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

YESA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stell ne Frage!


----------



## Davidor (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm, mir fällt nichts gescheites ein^^

Wie heissen die 5 Mitglieder der Windrunnerfamilie und in welcher Beziehungen stehen sie zueinander? (Den Helden aus Warcraft3 nehmen wir mal raus)


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Sylvos Windrunner und die Vier schwestern Sylvannas, Vereesa, Alleria und noc Lyanida oder wie die heißt!


----------



## Davidor (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sylvos Windrunner und die Vier schwestern Sylvannas, Vereesa, und lyndia odes so!



Ne, sind 3 weibliche Personen, 2 männliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narisa (9. Juli 2009)

Ich mein, dass das schonmal gepostet wurde auf Seite 20 oder so... naja, bin zu Faul zum nachgucken ^.^


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Nichts leichter als das

Vereesa Windrunner 
Alleria Windrunner
Sylvanas Windrunner 
Zendarin Windrunner 
Lirath Windrunner 

Vereesa, Allera, Sylvnas und Lirath sind Geschwister, Zendarin der, sagen wir mal, heruntergekommene Cousin.


----------



## Davidor (9. Juli 2009)

Narisa schrieb:


> Ich mein, dass das schonmal gepostet wurde auf Seite 20 oder so... naja, bin zu Faul zum nachgucken ^.^



Ich auch, daher wird die Frage halt wiederholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Gut zu wissen. Stell ne Frage!


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Jut, folgendes:

Vor einiger Zeit, war er ein aristokratischer Heeresführer einer Nachtelfen-Armee, erhielt dabei aber auch einige Unterstützung z.B. von der Rasse der Menschen.
Man könnte ihn als Widerstandskämpfer bezeichnen.

Wen habe ich da grade beschrieben ?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Irgendson typpie, names ravencrown oder so... ._.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wenn stat Menschen FUlborgs, Irdene oder TAuren gesanden hätte wärs Jarold Schattensang gewesen, aber soo...kp


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Irgendson typpie, names ravencrown oder so... ._.




Ne ne , Meister  Rabenkrone war als es Menschern lange noch nicht gab!


----------



## Davidor (9. Juli 2009)

Kur'talos Ravencrest ?


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ravencrown oder so...



Nein, so hieß er gewiss nicht.

@ Soladra: Jarod Shadowsong war in der Geschichte nicht ganz unbeteiligt, damit bist du nahe dran, aber denk mal an die Zeit, bevor Jarod Heeresführer wurde.
Zudem reden wir hier von einer alternativen Zeitlinie.


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Davidor hats erfasst.

@Soladra: Gut, dass ich die alternative Zeitlinie meien hät ich vllt. erwähnen sollen, aber es ist immerhin die einzig wirklich überliefterte Zeitlinie


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Davidor hats erfasst.
> 
> @Soladra: Gut, dass ich die alternative Zeitlinie meien hät ich vllt. erwähnen sollen, aber es ist immerhin die einzig wirklich überliefterte Zeitlinie




Wenn du grad vom Krieg der Ahnen sprichst, da hat nur 1 Mensch mitgeholfen, nämlich Rhonin ^^

Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es in Azeroth noch keine Menschen


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

HÄ??? Rabenkrone ist über das Messer gesprungen, JArold wurde Boss, un Rhonin war ein mensch, Krasus hat Tauren, Fulborgs und Irdene angeschleppt,Krieg war aus, friede freude Eierkuchen. Ach JA, Jarold hatt auch die Halbgötter befehligt!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Auserdem hat die Gitarrenwolke den Gemeint!Den Herr über Black Rock hold oder wie diese Festund da hieß.


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> HÄ??? Rabenkrone ist über das Messer gesprungen, JArold wurde Boss, un Rhonin war ein mensch, Krasus hat Tauren, Fulborgs und Irdene angeschleppt,Krieg war aus, friede freude Eierkuchen. Ach JA, Jarold hatt auch die Halbgötter befehligt!



Bis zum Tod von Ravencrest war er aber Anführer, und, wie in der Beschreibung gefragt war, konnte man ihn auch als Widerstandskämpfer ansehn, daher stimmt das schon soweit ^^

Lediglich die Sache mit den Menschen war etwas falsch beschrieben ^^


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> HÄ??? Rabenkrone ist über das Messer gesprungen, JArold wurde Boss, un Rhonin war ein mensch, Krasus hat Tauren, Fulborgs und Irdene angeschleppt,Krieg war aus, friede freude Eierkuchen. Ach JA, Jarold hatt auch die Halbgötter befehligt!



1) Er heißt Jarod
2) War Jarod aber kein Arisokrat, ich hab das schon bewusst mit reingenommen
3) Kur'talos Ravencrest ist richtig

@Snake202: Und damit war die Rasse der Menschen, wie ich es richtig gesagt habe, daran beteiligt.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Schade.. da hat ich schon so ne tolle Frage...


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

ahh... stimmt ja sorry


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Ou man, genau Ravencrest habe ich gemeint, der, mit dem Monument in Azshara...
Ich verwechsel diese Nachtelfen Namen auch immer >.<


----------



## Snake202 (9. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> @Snake202: Und damit war die Rasse der Menschen, wie ich es richtig gesagt habe, daran beteiligt.



Naja is halt bissl verwirrend, von der Rasse der Menschen zu sprechen, wenn gerade mal ein einziger vorhanden war ^^

Aber egal, im Prinzip hast scho recht ^^

Wer is jetzt dran? ^^


----------



## Davidor (9. Juli 2009)

Frage ist offen, der nächste Poster darf sich seine aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich kann eine stellen!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wer ist der Vater von Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer?



p.s.: Wer den Namen Fehlerfrei tippen kann kriegt nen Keks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer ist der Vater von Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer?



War das deine geniale Frage, die du angesprochen hattest ?^^

Anasterian Sunstrider


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Anasterian Sonnenwanderer

-_-


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Woooooooow! ICh habs bis vor 1o MInuten nicht gewusst.


** Gibt den Keks und das Fragezeptter an Romath weiter**

Nein wars nicht die wär zu fies!


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein wars nicht die wär zu fies!



Ne du, stell die gleich mal ^^

Gut, wer war der erste Herrscher von Quel'Thalas ?


----------



## wuschel21 (9. Juli 2009)

Kel'thas sonnenwanderer


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Dath'Remar Sonnenwanderer


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Kel'thas sonnenanderer



Aehm, nein


Richtig Soladra


----------



## wuschel21 (9. Juli 2009)

stimmt ja fu^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Gut, und da ihr die Miese Frage wolltet: hier kommt sie

Wie BEgrüßen Blutelfen feindliche Untote???!1

Ich sag doch mies, löse in 5 minuten auf!


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Nen Eiertritt??!!?!?!?!??!?!
Sorry!!11 Aber ich steh unter Zeitdruck!!11


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Gut, und da ihr die Miese Frage wolltet: hier kommt sie
> 
> Wie BEgrüßen Blutelfen feindliche Untote???!1
> 
> Ich sag doch mies, löse in 5 minuten auf!



Schmecke die Kälte des wahren Todes


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Bash'a no falor talah!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

** lacht sich schlapp** nee,aber gut antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkminos (9. Juli 2009)

Würde mal behaupten: Bash a no falor talah         
auf gut deutsch: Schmecke die Kälte des wahren Todes
ist zwar nicht unbedingt eine Begrüßung aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimoun (9. Juli 2009)

Die blutelfen spucken die Untoten an.Gucken sie misttraurig an und sie neutral gegenüber untote.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

**Starrt Romath an,Blättet im Gedachtnis und haut sich** Was frag ich nen Blutelf??

Bash'a no falor talah!=Schmeckt die Kälte des wahren Todes.


----------



## Ingi/Norgi (9. Juli 2009)

Bash'a no falor talah! war doch nich fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> **Starrt Romath an,Blättet im Gedachtnis und haut sich** Was frag ich nen Blutelf??
> 
> Bash'a no falor talah!=Schmeckt die Kälte des wahren Todes.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt schon, wobei ich mich ohnehin in einem Großteil der Geschichte auskenne.
Sobald du aber nach was der darnassischen Sprache fragst, bin ich auch raus.

Gebe die Frage weiter


----------



## Ingi/Norgi (9. Juli 2009)

ne frage am besten zu darnassischer sprache? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was bezeichnet die hauptstadt der nachtelfen während der regentschaft von könig azshara?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

GUt,was heißt auf Darnassich: Mögen sich unsere Feinde hüten?^^Ne ne scherz, stell ne Frage.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Zin_Ashari= ZUm Ruhme der Azshara


----------



## Ingi/Norgi (9. Juli 2009)

Tor ilisar'thera'nal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber is ejtzt ja keine antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingi/Norgi (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Zin_Ashari= ZUm Ruhme der Azshara


mach noch ne z rein dann haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Du Spickst ja!!Gemeinheit!Niemad kennt das alles aus den KOpf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingi/Norgi (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du Spickst ja!!Gemeinheit!Niemad kennt das alles aus den KOpf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sei dir da mal nich so sicher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne spaß darf man nich? dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich viel mals guck wann ich mich registriert hab dann siehste das ich mich mit den regeln noch nich so auskenne ...


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Na gut, Bitte. Was heißt Schüler auf der oben genannten Sprache, Wer dass hat was Lehrer, was Himmel und erde!!!


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Thero'shan


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Na gut, Bitte. Was heißt Schüler auf der oben genannten Sprache, Wer dass hat was Lehrer, was Himmel und erde!!!



Lehrer heißt Shan´do 
der Rest .. kp


----------



## WeRkO (9. Juli 2009)

Lehrer heisst shan'do, aber schüler fällt mir nicht ein, hab aber auch kA wo das buch liegt =/


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Zin-Azshari


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Thero'shan




Das ist "geehrter Schüler", ein Ehrentitel, und komm mir nicht mit Thero'shan!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Lösung:

Nor =Himmel

Tel= Erde

Thero=Schüler

Do= Lehrer


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Schüler:  Thero
Lehrer: do
Himmel:  Nor
Erde:  Tel


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Schüler: Thero'shan
> Lehrer:Shan'do
> Himmel: Nor
> Erde: Tel




Thero'shan und Shan'do sind Titel, ehrentitel!

Shan= die Ehre


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Neue Frage:In wen ist Kael'thas verkallt un auf wen eifersüchtig?


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

In Jaina und er ist eifersüchtig auf arthas!


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Neue Frage:In wen ist Kael'thas verkallt un auf wen eifersüchtig?



Ersteres: in Jaina Proudmoore
letzteres: hmm ... Arthas ?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Lösung:
> 
> Nor =Himmel
> 
> ...




In Lösung umändern?? Nicht nett


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich wusste., dass du es weißt!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Stell ne Frageeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Sag alle auf die im Pantheon sind und deren aufgaben!


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Sag alle auf die im Pantheon sind und deren aufgaben!



Das weißt du ohne WoW-Wiki doch selbst nicht ...


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

wetten?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Meinst du Freya, Hondir,Sangeras und co?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

SOPP! ICH HABS GLEICH ZUSAMMEN!!


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Meinst du Freya, Hondir,Sangeras und co?




ne , aber mit Sangeres meinst du sargeras der ist korreckt !(obwohl er nicht mehr drinne ist war aber mal)


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Moooooooment mal o0

kael will was von Jaina?!?!? Und ist eifersüchtig auf Arthas?? LOOOOOOL!!!!11 Das is ja zum schießen xDDD


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

soll ich auflösen? scheint ja keiner zu wissen.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Aman'Thul, Boss des Pantheon 
Eonar, Der Lebensdingens
Norgannon,meister der Magie
Golanneth,Herr der Meere
Khatz'dingesbumes,Herr der Erde
Sangeras,der Krieger
Aggremaer , Sangeras Nachfolger

HA! OHNE WOW-WIKI!!!


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nur 

Aman'Thul als Vorsitzender des Pantheons 
Norgannon als Meistermagier und Wissensbewahrer

und ehemals

Sargeras als joa .. Krieger ^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Boar, die Frage war aber gut!Ich musste richtig nachdenken!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ist es richtig??


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Aman'Thul, Boss des Pantheon
> Eonar, Der Lebensdingens
> Norgannon,meister der Magie
> Golanneth,Herr der Meere
> ...



Lass ich gelten und mal nur so zu sagen : Hab wowiki nicht als hilfe genommen sowas ist eigendlich (also finde ich) standart!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Okay bleiben wir Bie dem Thema: Wer hat Welchen Drachen gesegnet?


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay bleiben wir Bie dem Thema: Wer hat Welchen Drachen gesegnet?



Alexstrasza und Ysera wurden von Eonar gesegnet.
Norgannon segnete Malygos
Khaz'gorot war für Neltharion verantwortlich
und Aman´Thul für Nozdormu


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Aman'thul: Nozdormu
Eonar: Alexstrasza und Ysera
Khaz'goroth: Neltharion
Norgannon: Malygos


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Genau, und du machst bitte eine Frage mit Elfen oder so, diese Thema wäre durch(zumindest grob)


----------



## Narisa (9. Juli 2009)

versteht mich nicht bitte nicht falsch, aber hieß das Thema nicht Ursprünlich Rätsel? weil das, was ihr macht sind Pure Lore-Fragen und keine Lore-Rätsel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Narisa schrieb:


> versteht mich nicht bitte nicht falsch, aber hieß das Thema nicht Ursprünlich Rätsel? weil das, was ihr macht sind Pure Lore-Fragen und keine Lore-Rätsel...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ÖHMM...schau dir die ersten fragen an! Ist das selbe. Vielleicht sollten wir mal das umbennen lassen!


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Lass mich mal nachdenken...

Er war ein orcischer Kriegsveteran und hatte einen mächtigen Bruder
Er war einer Thrall´s bester Krieger, dem er ohne zu Zweifeln vertraute, doch nun ist er tot.

Über wen rede ich da ?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Narisa schrieb:


> versteht mich nicht bitte nicht falsch, aber hieß das Thema nicht Ursprünlich Rätsel? weil das, was ihr macht sind Pure Lore-Fragen und keine Lore-Rätsel...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier wurde nur gerätselt und auch beim Buffed Forum "WoW-Allgemeine Disskusion" zu beleiben, sind wir eben bei der Lore von WoW und jetzt nerv net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Lass mich mal nachdenken...
> 
> Er war ein orcischer Kriegsveteran und hatte einen mächtigen Bruder
> Er war einer Thrall´s bester Krieger, dem er ohne zu Zweifeln vertraute, doch nun ist er tot.
> ...



Grom hellscream


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

BROX


----------



## Romath (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> BROX



Korrekt


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Sein Bruder ist Saufang! Er hat Sangeras verwundet und ist draufgegangen!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ohb schon wieder drann.. Öhhm

WAs ist an Illidan Besonders?( sry mir fällt nix gutees ein!)


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sein Bruder ist Saufang! Er hat Sangeras verwundet und ist draufgegangen!



1. Es heißt Sargeras.
2. Er wurde zurück in die zeit geworfen.


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ohb schon wieder drann.. Öhhm
> 
> WAs ist an Illidan Besonders?( sry mir fällt nix gutees ein!)



Er hat Dämon Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Er ist blind nit taub?^^


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ka viel^^
er hat von sargaras augen(hatte früher goldene augen)
von vashj eine augenbind 
sitz im bt und ehmm naja hat nichts zu tun^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Nein, was ist als dämon an ihm besonders?( und den blind nicht taub kenn ich)


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

hat den schädel von guldan und hat augen aus rauch?


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

ACHJA! Er arbeitet nicht mit sargeras zusammen!


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Seine Augen wurden durch Dämonen Augen ersetzt um so die Magie besser zu sehen??


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> ACHJA! Er gehört nicht sargeras an!



Genau! Gegehört nicht zur brennenden Legion,ist also unabhängig!


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Ja aber dann kämpft er ja GEGEN die Legion o0
Wieso killn wir ihn dann in bt?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

@ Gitarrenwolke: Sowas nennt man Dämonenjäger!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ihn nicht gekillt.Aber er ist ja auch mein allerliebste Liebling aus der Lore.


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt nix besseres ein : Wer hat senjin getötet?


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

wieso wir killen ihn in bt für den loot xD


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Murlocs!


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

er hat doch auf den inseln da sein leben gelassen damit thrall entkommen konnte ihn hat doch son murloc gekillt
*edit :zu spät


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> @ Gitarrenwolke: Sowas nennt man Dämonenjäger!



Das hat meine Frage auch nicht beantwortet, wieso wir ihn in BT killn obwohl er ja eig. auf der Seite des guten ist.


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Murlocs!



richtig!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

RWLRWLRWLRWLRWL!!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Öhm.. oh,die ist gut

Wie hieß die Vereinigung von Illidans Wachtern?


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Das hat meine Frage auch nicht beantwortet, wieso wir ihn in BT killn obwohl er ja eig. auf der Seite des guten ist.



wir töten ihn weil er meint wir alle hassen ihn zitat aus w3: „Verräter... Ich war es doch, den man verriet. Doch ... ich werde gejagt. Doch ... ich werde GEHASST. Nun sehen meine blinden Augen, was anderen entgeht, dass des Schicksals Hand manchmal geführt werden muss.... Nun geht ... und bringt all jenen Untergang... die sich uns entgegen stellen.“


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> RWLRWLRWLRWLRWL!!



BADADAMDAMDAMDAM DADA...!!!


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

die illidari?


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Öhm.. oh,die ist gut
> 
> Wie hieß die Vereinigung von Illidans Wachtern?



Die ewige wacht?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Illidan nett, ich war auch nie in BT, obwol ich ihn zu gerne mal sehen würde!


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

heist das ich bin dran?^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Die ewige wacht?



mööööööööppp.nächster


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Auch falsch, die Illidari sind Illidans Krieger.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich zitiere:

Malfurion sah ein, dass man Illidan auf Dauer nicht unbewacht lassen durfte, und so bat er Maiev, weitere Freiwillige aus der Schwesternschaft von Elune zu sammeln. Zusammen sollten Maiev und die anderen Priesterinnen Illidan bewachen und an der Flucht hindern. Maiev gehorchte und gründete eine neue Truppe, die man als ::::::: bezeichnete.


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Illidans Forces oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Nein


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

neue frage!^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich sags euch

Malfurion sah ein, dass man Illidan auf Dauer nicht unbewacht lassen durfte, und so bat er Maiev, weitere Freiwillige aus der Schwesternschaft von Elune zu sammeln. Zusammen sollten Maiev und die anderen Priesterinnen Illidan bewachen und an der Flucht hindern. Maiev gehorchte und gründete eine neue Truppe, die man als Behüter bezeichnete.


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

öm die wächterinen ?  hab wc 3 doch erst gestern noch durchgespielt xD


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Behüter!

mist zu spät  :X


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

behüter
*edit ey man schon wieder


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Warum ist Maiev die einzige noch lebende aus diesem Bund?


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

jaja schon verstanden xD


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ja ich bin mal der mitläufer
behüter!^^


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Weil Illi den rest gekillt hat?


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

hat die sich nicht mit einem zauber immer wieder  jung gemacht?


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

hat tryande die anderen bei der befreiung von illidan getötet?


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

weil illi was besonderes mit ihr vor hat ?   da gibts doch auch son event im kärker des wächters


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

1.wie?
2.Nicht alle


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

hatte recht oder Maiv war nen verbrecher jagen da wurden die von traynde gekillt


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Warum ist Maiev die einzige noch lebende aus diesem Bund?



Das war deine Frage und nix anderes -_-


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Forenliebling hat halb recht.Jetzt heißt die Frage:"Wie hat Illidan sie Getötet?"
Tipp:Eindicken BÄÄMMM gabs bestimmt!


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

zuerst hat tyrande nen paar gekillt. danach folge maiev mit ihren behütern illidan in das grabmal von sargeras. illidan war schneller nahm das auge und beschwore mit den eine mauer und füllte den raujm mit meerwasser alle ertranken auser maiev!


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

achso der rest wurde von ilidan ertränkt


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Supi**gibt das Fragebzepter und einen keks als Belohnung weiter**


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt nix ein^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Darf ich noch eine?


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ja


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt der Fluss , in den Tyrande Gefallen ist,als sie den Blutelfen zeit verschaffen hat?( Die BRücke ist zerbrochen)


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ehhm kp^^


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

Fluss Arevas


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2009)

der rhein?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> Fluss Arevas




Richtig

p.s. Man schreibt den mir 2 s


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

arevass
man zuspät -.-


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Stell ne Frage


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

Was haben die titanen erschaffen was die ursprüngliche form azeroths war?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich kann noch eine machen! ICh kenn noch eine1


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> hatte recht oder Maiv war nen verbrecher jagen da wurden die von traynde gekillt



Nee, Diedümpelt in Illis knast rumxD


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

ich habe doch schon eine gestellt T_T


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

um was azeroths? roem?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Kalimdor 
Smaagdtraum


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

das ist bestimmt der, zwischen Ashenvale und Azshara


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Also eig heißt das: Der Smaragdgrüne Traum


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (9. Juli 2009)

ich auch wer ist die mächtigste lebende  "person" in azeroth?
ps:kleiner tipp hat auch goldene augen


so ich bin für heute weg cu^^


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

Seit Illidan eingesperrt worden war, bestand die Hauptaufgabe der Behüter darin, ihn zu bewachen. Doch im Laufe der Zeit wurden ihre Pflichten ausgeweitet, so dass auch die Jagd auf alle gefährlichen Kriminellen dazu gehörte. Die Behüter spürten sie auf, verhafteten sie und fingen notfalls auch geflohene Gefangene wieder ein.

 Kurz vor Ausbruch des Dritten Krieges verlies Maiev das Hügelgefängnis, um einen solchen Auftrag auszuführen. Als sie zurückkehrte, war Illidan fort und eine Reihe von Behütern ermordet. Ihre Untersuchungen ergaben ein schockierendes Bild: Tyrande und ihre Schildwachen hatten die Behüter angegriffen und Illidan befreit. Was noch schlimmer war: Illidan hatte sich in einen Dämonen verwandelt und damit Maievs schlimmste Befürchtungen wahr werden lassen.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Azshara!


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

ja smargdgrünetraum ist richtig


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt Sylvannas BOGEN??


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Totenschrei


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

totenschrei?
edit: nicht schon wieder zu lahmT_T


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Stimmt.

Darf ich eine Stellen wenn du keine weißt??


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Sunstriders Longbow


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> 
> Darf ich eine Stellen wenn du keine weißt??




gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Sunstriders Longbow




Nein denn hat sie Früher getagen ich meine Totenschrei


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen HOCHELFEN und BLUTELFEN?


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Sunstriders Longbow



ist der im spiel erhältlich ?  nur so nebenbei xD


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

alls der brunnden der ewigkeit zersröt wurde starben fast alle hochelfen und die nach magie dürstenen überlebenen nannten sich blutelfen?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Hochelfen gab es bevor der zerstörung des Sonnenbrunnens.


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen HOCHELFEN und BLUTELFEN?




die hochelfen waren noch mit reiner magie ja versorgt und die bltelfen wurden durch den enzug und durch dämonische magie sozusagen verdorben
nach der zerstörung des sonnenbrunens


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Beides Falsch


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

falsch


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

blaue und grüne augen xD


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Die Hochelfen, gab es bevor Arthas mit seinem Schlachtzug zum Sonnenbrunnen gelatscht is. Dieser wurde korrumpiert und Dath'remar beschloss den Sonnenbrunnen zu zerstören. Die Blutelfen wurden durch den Enzug geboren.


----------



## Hustboy (9. Juli 2009)

Rise schrieb:


> Naaa guuuuut! Ihr wollt ein Rätsel.. Bitte..
> Hier ein Leichtes:
> Wer ist der/die stärkste Zwerg/in in World of Warcraft? Allein vom Dmg-output und dem Life her.



ist das nicht emalon ist auch ein zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Okay vielleicht aber ich meine Physich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Nah drann, aber nicht ganz


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

die mögen sich nicht^^?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Sie waren nicht mehr so blass o0
ich frage mich, was der Mist hier mit deiner Frage soll. Die Antwort wurde doch eig. schon längst gegeben!

Edit: Durch den Konsum von Dämonischer Magie färbten sich ihre Augen grün *o*?


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

mehr als das mit den augen würde mir jz nicht einfallen   sie sind jetzt bösse ?   sie stehen auf seite der horde xD sie empfinden viel rache für fast alles  was gibts den noch  ?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

** haut mit dem Fragezepter Forenliebling einen überden Schädel** Silberbund sind Hochelfen. Killen die etwa alle Sin'dorei die ihnen enttgegenkomen?


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm die Blutelfen sind extrem Magieabhängig?^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Okay, ich sag euch was ich mein.


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

ne aber die mögen sich nicht


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Die Sucht und ihre Folgen
Die Blutelfen bezeichnen sich nicht mehr wahrhaft als Hochelfen. Sie haben andere Prioritäten und Verhalten als ihre Verwandten. Im Gegensatz zu den Hochelfen haben die Blutelfen sich dazu entschlossen, in Abwesenheit des Sonnenbrunnens ihren Hunger für arkane Magie zu stillen, indem sie diese Magie von anderen Quellen beziehen.

So mein ichdas!


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die Sucht und ihre Folgen
> Die Blutelfen bezeichnen sich nicht mehr wahrhaft als Hochelfen. Sie haben andere Prioritäten und Verhalten als ihre Verwandten. Im Gegensatz zu den Hochelfen haben die Blutelfen sich dazu entschlossen, in Abwesenheit des Sonnenbrunnens ihren Hunger für arkane Magie zu stillen, indem sie diese Magie von anderen Quellen beziehen.
> 
> So mein ichdas!



Darf ich plxxxx?


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm hab ich das nicht irgendwie gesagt?^^


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

so ähnlich habe ich das doch gesagt die hochelfen hatten den sonnenbrunen und die blutelfen zapfen das von dämonen ab  aber naja  stell ne neue


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wirft das Fragezepter in die Menge** Ich weiß nix mehr, viel spaß


----------



## Jizz0 (9. Juli 2009)

xD


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

*fragezepter hängt im baum fest xD


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

** zerrt das teil aus den ÄSten und wirft es zu Wolkengitarre**DU hast zuerst gefagt!


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

ich mach

Wie nennt sich der Sohn des zweiten Häuptlings eines Clans, dass im Shadowmoon Valley, sowohl auch in Azeroth zu finden ist?
Fängt mit D...... an


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Wolkengitarre !Leg los^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

dann mach!


----------



## Orinea (9. Juli 2009)

GO! =)


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

HEY!So darf nur ich die Wolkengitare nennen!


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

das ist doch ein dito aus pokemon oder nicht?^^


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wie du meinen?


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Was bitte ist ein dito?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

** singt zur melodie von schieß ein Tor** Fag ne Frage! Frag ne Frage,Frag!


ahhhhhh


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

DAS ist aber extrem schwierig!


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

na die pinke wolke ist ein dito das ist ein pokemon das sich in andere pokemon verwandeln kann xD


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Hieß das nicht ditTo?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ich mach
> 
> Wie nennt sich der Sohn des zweiten Häuptlings eines Clans, dass im Shadowmoon Valley, sowohl auch in Azeroth zu finden ist?
> Fängt mit D...... an



Is eig. sau einfach wenn man den Clan weiß.

Zweiter Tip, weil ich ein guter bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dr........... Ich will den englischen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenliebling (9. Juli 2009)

ka na du musst es wissen =)


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Öhmm.. Frostwölfe nicht
Kriegshynmen nicht
Was gibts denn noch so?


----------



## Hustboy (9. Juli 2009)

HI ICH MISCH MICH MAL EIN HIER IST MEINE FRAGE,WO GIBT ES DEN GRÖßTEN ZWERG?


IST EINFACH


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

Dr. House ^^


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub er meint den Drachenmal-Klan , aber wie der in englisch heißt keine Ahnung. Und davon der Sohn des zweiten Häuptlings ... uff


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Typ bei dem man den Geilen Boge abgreifen kann, Knollen bekommt,Linatei der Verdamm´nis annimmt und Scorpide im Garten Hält??


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Es muss ja net ne freundlich gesinnte Fraktion sein...
ich glaube jetzt hab ich zuviel gesagt xD


----------



## Hustboy (9. Juli 2009)

kommt schon leute meine frage ist echt nicht schwer^^


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Öhh ist das nicht der in Shadowmoon ,von dem man die Quests für den Netherdrachen bekommt? WIe hieß der noch gleich ...


Edit: @ Hustboy wie wärs mit Archavon, Emalon, Koralon?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Hustboy schrieb:


> kommt schon leute meine frage ist echt nicht schwer^^



Du bist hier garnet dran also wart gefälligst ... -.-


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Naja, es ist eher eine Art Berater als ein Häuptling ^^


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

oronok herzeleid ?


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Noch schlimmer. Wie sollen denn den Namen des Beraters herausfinden, wenn wir nicht einmal den Namen des zweiten Häuptlings wissen? *g*


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

nö


----------



## Lupan (9. Juli 2009)

Dragonmaw Clan - Zuluhed the Whacked ?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

Es ist der Sohn des zweiten Beraters von dem häuptling des EINEN Clans


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

borak  der sohn   lauf gerade euren hinweisen hinterher xD
oronok der vater  
der häuptlich kp 
und der klan   vill wie gesagt der drachenmal clan


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Wer sagt denn hier was von oronok o0
Der hat mit der Frage nix zutun

In 5 Minuten geb ich den letzten Tip.
Mit dem Tip müsstet ihr es eig. haben


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

ich lauf da hinterher was gesagt wurde mit qs und im schattenmodtal bla blub da bin ich da drauf gekommen


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm vielleicht isses der gute Nek´rosh Skullscrusher?


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

das ist


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider...


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Verdammt^^ Er ist auf jeden Fall der Sohn, von Nekros und der war ja quasi Berater...


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

hab nur ein Witz gemacht xD

Valenzius is dran


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Supi^^ Hmm da muss ich mal überlegen


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Wer ist der Sohn von Cenarius und sein( also von Cenarius Sohn) böser Bruder?Und wie heißt schließlich Cenarius Enkel?


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

der hatt keine söhne?^^


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Oh doch natürlich hatte der SÖhne^^


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Soo schwierig sollte das für niemanden sein, der schonmal in Maraudon war^^


----------



## Grongrimm (9. Juli 2009)

Zaetar und Remulos und die enkel sind die zentauren


----------



## Lupan (9. Juli 2009)

Söhne: Remulos , Zaetar und Ordanus 
Enkel: Celebras

Zaetar war der "Böse" Bruder , ist in Maraudon.


----------



## Vrocas (9. Juli 2009)

Sohn von cenarius gibts sogar mehrere:

Remulos, Zeartar und Ordanus.

Sein Enkel is Celebras 

Also ist Zaetar sein böser Sohn.
Aber aus dem seinen kindern sind nur Zentauren Stämme geworden


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

@ Gongrimm sehr knapp dran. Aber die Zentauren sind nicht die Enkel die ich meinte. Lupan hat die richtigen Antworten geliefert. It´s your turn Lupan


----------



## Valenzius (9. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub ich mach mich mal weg. Wollte Morgen um 8 aufstehen also noch viel Spaß an alle . Ich werd morgen nochmal vorbeischauen^^


----------



## Lupan (9. Juli 2009)

Juhu ^^ ok meine Frage:

Wie heißt einer der Gründer vom Scharlachrotem Kreuzzug und wie heißt seine Tochter die noch am leben ist ?


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

mom ich habs gleich  ^^


----------



## UnholyToast (9. Juli 2009)

ich  glaube vater war alexandros morgraine und tochter weis ich net


----------



## Lupan (9. Juli 2009)

leider falsch 

Highlord Alexandros Mograine war zwar auch einer der Gründer vom Scharlachrotem Kreuzzug hat aber zwei Söhne , keine Tochter.


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

nancy vishas
und grosvater vishas  weis den vornamen nicht


----------



## Lupan (9. Juli 2009)

leider auch falsch.

Hier ist ein Tipp: Die Tochter ist ein Teil der Quest in Nordend.


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

Abbendis xD den namen kann ich mir merken so heist meine paladinin und der vater   kp wie heist sie mit nachnamen ?

vill schönufer ?


----------



## Lupan (9. Juli 2009)

Abbendis ist schon mal richtig , das is aber der nachname.


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

abbendis ist der vorname der nachname ist mir nicht bekant 
wäre auch so ein vorname


----------



## UnholyToast (9. Juli 2009)

Hochlord Abbendis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

lös auf ich komm nicht auf den vater   wobei abendis eine der gründerinen war de vater hatte da nix mit zutun


----------



## Lupan (9. Juli 2009)

OK ich lös mal auf :

Der Vater und einer der Gründer vom Scharlachrotem Kreuzzug war High General Abbendis. Er übergab die Aufgabe , alles Untote zu vernichten, an seine Tochter als er starb.
Die Tochter heißt High General Brigitte Abbendis. Also ist Abbendis ein Nachname und kein Vorname.


Atabax du bist dran


----------



## Atabax (9. Juli 2009)

ok  püh mal überlegen


----------



## Atabax (10. Juli 2009)

Was fand alexandros morigran , was wurde daraus gemacht,  wer hat es gemacht , über welcher persohnen ging es und wer hat es ? 
ist einfach ich weiss aber auf die schnlle felt mir sonst nicht viel ein


----------



## UnholyToast (10. Juli 2009)

schneller überlegen bitte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atabax (10. Juli 2009)

schneller antworten xD


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Alesandros fand nen kristal, daraus baute Magni Bronzebart den ashbringer und jetzt hatt den tiridon fordring!


----------



## Atabax (10. Juli 2009)

richtig du bist dran


----------



## Ryyk (10. Juli 2009)

Einen magischen Stein (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht), Aschenbringer, Magni Bronzebart (König der Zwerge), Personen: Alexandros,anach sein Sohn Darion und bis jetzt Tirion Fordring

Hoffe, dass alles stimmt ^^

Edit: Verdammt, zu spät, ich geh pennen


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

fällt nix ein ^^


----------



## Atabax (10. Juli 2009)

Ryyk schrieb:


> Einen magischen Stein (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht), Aschenbringer, Magni Bronzebart (König der Zwerge), Personen: Alexandros,anach sein Sohn Darion und bis jetzt Tirion Fordring
> 
> Hoffe, dass alles stimmt ^^
> 
> Edit: Verdammt, zu spät, ich geh pennen



war auch richtig und vollständiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atabax (10. Juli 2009)

wen dir nix einfält wirf das zepter hoch   wer wil steplt ne frage


----------



## Ryyk (10. Juli 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> wen dir nix einfält wirf das zepter hoch   wer wil steplt ne frage



Na dann: Wer sind die "Ewigen"?

Edit: Kommt niemand drauf? Tipp: Auf Englisch heißen sie "Eternals"


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Juli 2009)

Sind das nicht Götter ?


----------



## Ryyk (10. Juli 2009)

Ja, schon sehr nah dran, aber nicht ganz


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Juli 2009)

Naja dan die Alten Götter ?


----------



## Ryyk (10. Juli 2009)

^^

Auch, aber da gehören noch mehr zu ...


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Juli 2009)

Dan hab ich ka


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Alle gottheiten auf azeroth?


----------



## Ryyk (10. Juli 2009)

Dann löse ich mal auf und gebe das Szepter an wuschel weiter, weil er nah dran war.

Die Ewigen sind alle Götter, Halbgötter und anderen göttlichen Wesen. Zum Beispiel Elune, Kil'jaeden oder Xavius. Sie gelten als unsterblich.

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryyk (10. Juli 2009)

Moment: Grongrimm war näher dran, ihm gebürt der Stab.


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Juli 2009)

Jut dan ne leichte frage:

Wer ist Algalon und was hat er für ne Aufgabe.


----------



## Beastmaster5103 (10. Juli 2009)

Na das is n Titan in Ulduar und der überwacht Azeroth


----------



## Beastmaster5103 (10. Juli 2009)

oder ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Algalon ist ein "Vorbote". Er ist eine art Detektive der einen hinweis bekommen hat!

Einfach zu sagen: Algalon der Beobachter ist ein Gesandter der Titanen!


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Juli 2009)

Gron du bist


----------



## Atabax (10. Juli 2009)

algalong ist die petze der titanen der soll schaun ob alles ok ist  und wen nicht gibt er den behel für das große booooom   und er ist ein sternenbild 


da ih recht habe   mir ist es wurscht wer was fragt  *zepter hochwerfen


----------



## Beastmaster5103 (10. Juli 2009)

gogogo Gron! 

Fix Frage stellen, damit ich auch mal dran bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Wie viele alte götter gab/gibt es ?


----------



## Beastmaster5103 (10. Juli 2009)

Es sind fünf!


----------



## Beastmaster5103 (10. Juli 2009)

Die Titanen bemerkten offenbar nichts von Sargeras' Absicht, ihre zahllosen Werke zu vernichten, und zogen weiter von Welt zu Welt, um ihnen Form und Ordnung zu geben, wie es ihnen rechtens erschien. Auf ihrer Reise stießen sie auf eine kleine Welt, die ihre Bewohner später Azeroth nennen sollten.
Als die Titanen über das urzeitliche Land zogen, begegnete ihnen eine Anzahl feindseliger Elementare. Diese Elementare, die ein Volk unvorstellbar böser Wesen verehrten, das nur die Alten Götter genannt wurde, schworen einen Eid, dass sie die Titanen vertreiben und ihre Welt vor der metallenen Berührung der Invasoren behüten würden.
Beunruhigt angesichts des bösen Charakters der Alten Götter, erklärte das Pantheon den Elementaren und ihren dunklen Meistern den Krieg. Die Armeen der Alten Götter wurden von den mächtigsten Offizieren der Elementare befehligt: Ragnaros der Feuerlord, Therazane die Steinmutter, Al'Akir der Windlord und Neptulon der Gezeitenjäger.
Ihre chaotischen Streitkräfte lieferten sich auf der ganzen Welt Gefechte mit den kolossalen Titanen. Zwar waren die Elementare viel mächtiger, als Sterbliche es sich ausmalen können, dennoch vermochten ihre vereinten Streitkräfte die mächtigen Titanen nicht aufzuhalten. Einer nach dem anderen fielen die Lords der Elementare und ihre Kriegsmacht löste sich auf.
Das Pantheon zerschmetterte die Zitadellen der Alten Götter und kettete die fünf bösen Gottheiten tief unter der Oberfläche der Welt an. Da die Macht der Alten Götter die Elementare nicht mehr in der materiellen Welt verankerte, wurden sie auf eine abgrundtiefe Ebene verbannt, wo sie in alle Ewigkeit unter sich bleiben sollten. Nach dem Verschwinden der Elementare beruhigte sich die Natur und eine Zeit der friedlichen Harmonie brach an. Als die Titanen sahen, dass die Gefahr gebannt war, machten sie sich an die Arbeit.
Die Titanen gaben einer Anzahl von Völkern die Fähigkeit, ihnen bei der Neugestaltung der Welt zu helfen. Damit die unauslotbaren Höhlen unter der Erde gegraben werden konnten, erschufen die Titanen die zwergenähnlichen Irdenen aus magischem, lebendem Stein. Um Meere auszuheben und Land vom Meeresboden aufsteigen zu lassen, schufen die Titanen die gigantischen, aber sanftmütigen Meeresriesen. Viele Äonen lang bewegten und formten die Titanen die Erde, bis zuletzt ein einziger perfekter Kontinent übrig blieb.
Im Zentrum dieses Kontinents schufen die Titanen einen See flimmernder Energien. Der See, den sie Brunnen der Ewigkeit nannten, sollte der Quell des Lebens dieser Welt sein. Seine kraftvollen Energien sollten die Gebeine der Welt nähren und dem Leben ermöglichen, im fruchtbaren Boden des Landes Wurzeln zu schlagen. Mit der Zeit gediehen Pflanzen, Bäume, Monster und Kreaturen jedweder Art auf dem urzeitlichen Kontinent.
Als die Dämmerung am letzten Tage ihrer Arbeit anbrach, nannten die Titanen den Kontinent Kalimdor: "Land des ewigen Sternenlichts".

Buch: Die Alten Götter und die Ordnung von Azeroth
Ihr findet das in Menethil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Beastmaster5103 schrieb:


> Es sind fünf!



jup


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Laut Warcraft 3 sind es 5 , den Büchern nach sind 3 am leben und irgendwo unter der Erde in gefangenschaft angekettet von den Titanen. Dem Rollenspiel nach gibt es mehr als 5 Alte Götter. C'Thun und Yogg-Saron sind die einzigen Götter deren Namen bekannt sind. In den Büchern sind es nur 3 weil man gedacht hat das C'Thun tot ist, aber er schlief nur.


----------



## Beastmaster5103 (10. Juli 2009)

ok, ich bin dran.

Hmmmm...     ok, hab ne Frage:

Wie nannte die Horde Varian nach seinem Sieg, als Gladiator, über die drei Oger?


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Lo'Gosh - Ghost Wolf

Lo'Gosh ist ein Orkisches Wort für Geister Wolf ^^


----------



## Beastmaster5103 (10. Juli 2009)

Rüüüüüchtüüüüüg!

Next Question, please


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Wie hießen die beiden bekannten Schwerter die Anduin Lothar benutzt hat ?


----------



## Beastmaster5103 (10. Juli 2009)

boah...

Keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snake202 (10. Juli 2009)

Also eins dürfte Ashkandi sein..

Das andere kA im Moment ^^


Tante Edith hat auch keinen Plan, möchte sich aber für heut von euch verabschieden ^^
Also haut rein, Jungs und Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Nein , Ashkandi wurde fälschlicher weise für einen der beiden Schwerter von Anduin Lothar gehalten. Man spekuliert zwar das Ashkandi einer seiner schwerter ist , aber das Schwert ist aus Thorium und ist mehr Drachisch ( also Drachen Style ).


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Quel'Zaram  soweit ich weis er hat es mit medivh zusammen gefunden


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

wer war nochmal anduin lothar?


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Quel´zaram und Großschwert von Stormwind ansonsten ist es wirklich ashkandi


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Ich lös mal auf, da die frage glaube ich einfach zu schwer ist.

Die beiden Schwert sind : Quel'Zaram und Great Royal Sword auch bekannt als Blade of Stormwind.


Oh , hab nicht gedacht das jemand es schaft ^^ ok Sypher du bist dran.

PS: Laut Monster Guide sind Ashkandi und Quel'Zaram zwei unterschiedliche Schwerter.


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Hat sypher doch gesagt oder täusch ich mich Oo


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> Ich lös mal auf, da die frage glaube ich einfach zu schwer ist.
> 
> Die beiden Schwert sind : Quel'Zaram und Great Royal Sword auch bekannt als Blade of Stormwind.



Gegenfrage: was denkst du ist mein "Großschwert von Stormwind?"

Ách ja und vom Forscherliga-Wiki:

"Ashkandi, das Großschwert der Bruderschaft (auch bekannt als das Große Königliche Schwert) war eines der beiden Schwerter von Anduin Lothar, dem Champion von Azeroth. Das Schwert zerbrach, als der Schicksalshammer gegen es antrat. Nefarian schmiedete die Waffe neu und machte sie zu seiner Klinge. Das Schwert kann von ihm im Pechschwingenhort erbeutet werden."


"Quel'Zaram ist das zweite Schwert des ehemaligen Champions von Azeroth, Anduin Lothar (das andere war Ashkandi). Lothar,Medivh und Llane entdeckten es im Schlingendorntal. Der Name Quel'Zaram ist Thalassisch und bedeutet "Hohes Schwert". Quel'Zaram sonderte ein goldenes Glühen ab, wenn es in den Kampf geführt wurde, und war besonders effektiv gegen Dämonen. Was aus dem Schwert wurde, ist nicht bekannt. "


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

dann mach mit diener frage jez weiter Sypher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> dann mach mit diener frage jez weiter Sypher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist schon gestellt aber dann nochmal:

Welche 3 Gegenstände brauchte Ner´zhul um die Portale von Draenor zu öffnen?


----------



## Splitframe (10. Juli 2009)

the Book of Medivh, the Skull of Gul'dan, the Jeweled Scepter of Sargeras, and the Eye of Dalaran


Meine Frage: wie hieß die Hauptstadt der Nachtelfen vor dem einfallen der brennenden legion und der daraus resultierenden zerstörung?


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Gul dans schädel, ein szepter aus dalaran und dann noch ein drittes was ich aber jetzt nich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: oh da war wer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Splitframe schrieb:


> the Book of Medivh, the Skull of Gul'dan, the Jeweled Scepter of Sargeras, and the Eye of Dalaran
> 
> 
> Meine Frage: wie hieß die Hauptstadt der Nachtelfen vor dem einfallen der brennenden legion und der daraus resultierenden zerstörung?



Zin´Azshari

Edit: accent vergessen -.-


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich sind es vier gegenstände : Schädel von Gul'dan , Das Buch von Medivh , das Juwelen Zepter von Sargeras und das Auge von Dalaran.


PS: das Große Königliche Schwert wurde zwar zerbrochen , aber nicht von Nefarian zusammen geschmiedet, da die Zerbrochene Klinge im besitz von General Turalyon ist/war.


----------



## Splitframe (10. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> ZinAzshari



Zin-Azshari

diesen groben schnitzer lass ich duir nochma durchgehen höhö^^


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> PS: das Große Königliche Schwert wurde zwar zerbrochen , aber nicht von Nefarian zusammen geschmiedet, da die Zerbrochene Klinge im besitz von General Turalyon ist/war.



Steht da ja auch nicht, sind zwei verschiendene Beiträge von den Verschiedenen Schwertern, und Ashkandi wurde halt wieder zusammengesetzt.

Und nochmal: Anduin Lothar führte Quel'Zaram und Ashkandi.


Edit:


Splitframe schrieb:


> Zin-Azshari
> 
> diesen groben schnitzer lass ich duir nochma durchgehen höhö^^



Hm, ich war mir sicher dass das mit Accen...aber egal:


Ursoc und Ursol (die Beiden Bärengötter aus dem Krieg der Ahnen)  hatten SEHR interessante Hobby´s welche waren das?


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

mit den nachtelfen zusammen kämpfen? ^^


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> mit den nachtelfen zusammen kämpfen? ^^



Dafür wurden die Bezahlt,... ein Hobby ist (meist) ohne Bezahlung (meist muss man selbst dafür zahlen o.O)


----------



## Splitframe (10. Juli 2009)

Haben die nicht am liebsten mit den Pandaren Bier gebraut und gesoffen?

Achja und die haben doch immer bei den Nachtelfen abgehangen und da Pferdchen für die N811 Kinder gespielt oder?


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Splitframe schrieb:


> Haben die nicht am liebsten mit den Pandaren Bier gebraut und gesoffen?



Das ist schon mal die ½ Miete; Der eine hat gerne Bier gebraut. Der andere...hat was anderes gemacht. (vllt auch Bier getrunken aber naja, betrunkene Bären? ^^)


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Es war Quel´zaram und Großschwert von Stormwind. 
Quel´zaram verschwand und Großschwert von Stormwind wurde von Doomhammer zerbrochen und danach von General Turalyon an sich genommen. 
Großschwert von Stormwind ist nicht Ashkandi. 

Naja is jetzt auch egal. 

Die Hobby waren Bier mit den Nachtelven trinken und Elvenkinder auf sich reitten lassen ?


----------



## Splitframe (10. Juli 2009)

Look @ edit im vor post^^


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

ahhh dank splitt ist es mir eingefallen ursoö schnitzt statuen aus bäumen und ursoc mochte die braukunst


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> ahhh dank splitt ist es mir eingefallen ursoö schnitzt statuen aus bäumen und ursoc mochte die braukunst



GENAU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich liebe die beiden Teddy´s!

Du darfst!


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Okay, was verband die Dreanai und die orks mit dem"heiligen Berg" in nagrand?


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> Okay, was verband die Dreanai und die orks mit dem"heiligen Berg" in nagrand?


Es war für beide eine Heilig Stätte.

Die Ahnen der Orks waren dort anwesend.
Und dann noch der Naaru, welcher für die Draenei wichtig war.


----------



## Splitframe (10. Juli 2009)

Dort wurden die Draenei vom Frostwolf Clan gefangen genommen.
Und Später hat Gul'dan den Orks dort in die Hexenmeister Lehre genommen.

Der Berg ist Osh'gun


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

okay das ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Sypher


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt nix ein.. macht FFA


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

wer oder was ist G´Hanir und was ist aus ihm geworden?


----------



## parshath (10. Juli 2009)

http://buffed.de/?id=3015613


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> wer oder was ist G´Hanir und was ist aus ihm geworden?


Der mutterbaum auf dem alle (toten) geflügelten Lebewesen leben, ist zusammen mit der Bewahrerin (Aviana) im krieg der ahnen gestorben sein Samen wurde zum säen von Nordrassil ausgesäet


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

parshath schrieb:


> http://buffed.de/?id=3015613


 
Ich komme da auf die ganz normale startseite...was willst du damit sagen? ^^


----------



## Splitframe (10. Juli 2009)

Als Hordie findet man einen gegenstand für lvl 11 der eine Quest startet.
Diese Q hat 3 folgequests und führen am ende zu einem Orc in Ratchet.
Wem gehörte der Q-startende Gegenstand einst?


Tipp: der Gegenstand ist Leer^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Ist aus nem Samenkorn von G´Hanir nicht der Weltenbaum entstanden? 

btw: guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist, zu lahm...


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Splitframe schrieb:


> Als Hordie findet man einen gegenstand für lvl 11 der eine Quest startet.
> Diese Q hat 3 folgequests und führen am ende zu einem Orc in Ratchet.
> Wem gehörte der Q-startende Gegenstand einst?
> 
> ...



Chen Stormshout...
Dem Panda

Das weiß sogar ICH als Ally! (mein höchster Hordenchar ist 8 o.O)


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Der mutterbaum auf dem alle (toten) geflügelten Lebewesen leben, ist zusammen mit der Bewahrerin (Aviana) im krieg der ahnen gestorben sein Samen wurde zum säen von Nordrassil ausgesäet


 okay it´s your turn


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Ist aus nem Samenkorn von G´Hanir nicht der Weltenbaum entstanden?
> 
> btw: guten abend
> 
> ...



GUTEN ABEND Farol! 

Da mir keine Frage einfällt darfst du eine Stellen.


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Mutter Baum und Lebensraum von der Göttin Aviana. Es wurde Krieg der Urahnen zerstört als Aviana schwer verletzt wurde. AUs dem Saat wurde Nordrassil.

Dang zu spät ^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Na Klasse...mir fällt aber auchkeine ein ~~ viel zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> als Aviana schwer verletzt wurde



Sie ist sogar gestorben, durchstochen von Unzähligen Lanzen! Dennoch bekämpfte selbst ihr Blut noch die Angreifenden Dämonen! Überall wo sie damit berührt wurden verbrannte und verätzte ihre Haut.


BOFFF


AHHH hab doch eine !!!

Wie heißt der Gott/die Göttin den der Tiger aus Zul Gurub anruft ! Kurz bevor er die Form wandelt!?


----------



## Splitframe (10. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Sie ist sogar gestorben, durchstochen von Unzähligen Lanzen! Dennoch bekämpfte selbst ihr Blut noch die Angreifenden Dämonen! Überall wo sie damit berührt wurden verbrannte und verätzte ihre Haut.
> 
> 
> BOFFF
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tigress?^^


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Splitframe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seeeehr nah dran!


Ok: Hinweis.

Er ruft!:

".......... erfüllt mich mit eurem Zorn!"

Deswegen wurde ich damals im Raid angepflaumt, dass mein Char SO ÄHNLICH hieße,...


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

@Sypher 

Aviana ist nicht tot , sie ist am Leben und ist wahrscheinlich im Smaragdgrünen Traum. Sie wurde sher


----------



## Zangoran (10. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Sie ist sogar gestorben, durchstochen von Unzähligen Lanzen! Dennoch bekämpfte selbst ihr Blut noch die Angreifenden Dämonen! Überall wo sie damit berührt wurden verbrannte und verätzte ihre Haut.
> 
> 
> BOFFF
> ...




Thekal?


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

@Sypher 

Aviana ist nicht tot , sie ist am Leben und ist wahrscheinlich im Smaragdgrünen Traum. Sie wurde sehr schwer verletzt und dadurch Starb Mutter Baum , sie selbst hat es aber überlebt und flog vom Schlachtfeld zum Cenarius und dann zu Elune. Im Buch Rhonin und die anderen dachte zwar das sie tot ist und wussten nicht das sie am Leben ist.


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß es, jippie,es ist Shirvallah

so...ähm, jezz mal ne Frage... welche 2 Personen in der warcraftlore haben den selben Namen, jedoch sehr unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten?


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Hakkar?^^


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> @Sypher
> 
> Aviana ist nicht tot , sie ist am Leben und ist wahrscheinlich im Smaragdgrünen Traum. Sie wurde sher



Gut: Gegenfrage: Wir können uns drauf einigen, dass Malorne tot ist? Denn Malorne wandert ANGEBLICH auch durch den Smaragdgrünen Traum, und das können nur Zwei Arten von Wesen: Die schlafenden und die Toten...

Krasus sagt ja am Ende der Krieg der Ahnen - Trilogy, dass der Baum zusammen mit seiner Herrin gestorben ist.

Soll ich das Buch holen und daraus zitieren?


----------



## Zangoran (10. Juli 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, jippie,es ist Shirvallah
> 
> so...ähm, jezz mal ne frag... welche 2 personen in der warcraftlore haben den selben namen, jedoch sehr unterschiedliche tätigkiten?


Stimmt Shirvallah muss es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist hab mich verlesen in der Frage


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> Hakkar?^^



Ach man, das ging viiel zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist dran!

EDIT: Ach ja, was machen denn die beiden hakkars so?^^


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Ach man, das ging viiel zu schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der eine spielt Gott in Zul´Gurub der andere ist der Herr der Teufelsbestien


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Ja, okay... richtig... ihr dürft euch aussuchen,wer ne Frage stellt.


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

@Sypher 

ich weis net, in wow wiki steht halt zu Malorne: "It is currently believed by night elves, that he transcended death and that he has returned to Elune's side or sleeps in the Emerald Dream".


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Gut: Gegenfrage: Wir können uns drauf einigen, dass Malorne tot ist? Denn Malorne wandert ANGEBLICH auch durch den Smaragdgrünen Traum, und das können nur Zwei Arten von Wesen: Die schlafenden und die Toten...
> 
> Krasus sagt ja am Ende der Krieg der Ahnen - Trilogy, dass der Baum zusammen mit seiner Herrin gestorben ist.
> 
> Soll ich das Buch holen und daraus zitieren?


 Ja aber angeblich wandelt sie im Smaragdgrünen traum weiter weil sie eine halbgöttin ist und erscheint zeitweilen personen verschiedener rassen, Angeblich!

Und mir fällt keine frage ein


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> @Sypher
> 
> ich weis net, in wow wiki steht halt zu Malorne: "It is currently believed by night elves, that he transcended death and that he has returned to Elune's side or sleeps in the Emerald Dream".



Elune hat keine Körperliche Gestalt.
Sie wird dargestellt als Nachtelfe mit Mondfarbenem Haar und sehr ätherisch.

Frage: Wie kommt ein GIGANTISCHER Hirsch dessen Hufe Hügel aufschütten (siehe Kampf mit Archimonde) zu einer nicht Körperlichen Gestalt? An Elunes seite kann er nur als nicht-lebendes Wesen exestieren.

ODER 

Und das ist die Andere Idee: Malorne und Cenarius sind tot (alle Beide (belegbar)) und Träumen nun den Smaragdgrünen Traum (da er wie schon gesagt nur für schlafende und tote zugänglich ist (der ewige Schlummer))


EDIT:



Nokami schrieb:


> Ja aber angeblich wandelt sie im Smaragdgrünen traum weiter weil sie eine halbgöttin ist und erscheint zeitweilen personen verschiedener rassen, Angeblich!



Schlafen = Träumen,
Tod = ewiger Schlaf = ewiger Traum


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Naja , ist egal ob sie lebt oder nicht ^^ wenn wir so weiter machen , haben wir hier bald die ganze Warcraft geschichte und kein Rätselraten. :-P


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> Naja , ist egal ob sie lebt oder nicht ^^ wenn wir so weiter machen , haben wir hier bald die ganze Warcraft geschichte und kein Rätselraten. :-P



Ich glaube auf den über 300 Seiten wurden zumindest genügend bruchstücke zusammengefügt, dass wir mindestens 3/4 davon haben.

Falls ihr ne Frage braucht:

Was entnahm Krasus aus den Heimat-höhlen des Blauen Drachenschwarms (im krieg der Ahnen)


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Hab ne frage: wie ist der name von dem gnom der angeblich der gröste schurke azeroths ist?

Edit: die eier der drachen


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Waren das nicht die Eier des Blauen Drachenschwarms ?


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> Waren das nicht die Eier des Blauen Drachenschwarms ?



TOOOR.....ähm...öhm...ich meine *hüstel* Richtig.


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

hmm ich hätte die antwort neu schreiben sollen und nicht in meinem edit^^


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Wesen Anagramm ist Matthias Lehner ?


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> Hab ne frage: wie ist der name von dem gnom der angeblich der gröste schurke azeroths ist?



Kannste uns n Tipp geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Arthas


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> Wesen Anagramm ist Matthias Lehner ?



Arthas Menethil ?


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Kannste uns n Tipp geben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Er ist ein Dr. ^^


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Ja Arthas Menethil ist richtig . 

Hmm jetzt versuche ich mich mal an der frage von Nokami ^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Ach, der gibt dir eine Quest als Allianz Schurke (war das nicht die mit den Giften?) und steht in Sturmwind in irgend einem Keller (wenn ich wüsste welchem) ...

EDIT: Dok Mixelpixel, der mit dem Eichhörnchen und der Statue als Freunde, richtig? 

EDIR die 2.: okay, tipp zu spät gesehen...


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Doctor Weavil


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Ach, der gibt dir eine Quest als Allianz Schurke (war das nicht die mit den Giften?) und steht in Sturmwind in irgend einem Keller (wenn ich wüsste welchem) ...



Da ich Hordler bin kenn ich mich bei euch allys nicht so gut aus aber das ist nicht der den ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich hab noch einen tipp er lebt auf der Insel Alcaz


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Dok Mixilpixil



Nokami schrieb:


> Da ich Hordler bin kenn ich mich bei euch allys nicht so gut aus aber das ist nicht der den ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann ist es Dr. Weevil, denn der ist EVIL!


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> Doctor Weavil


 Okay das ist richtig


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> Okay das ist richtig



Der ist wie ein kleines Energizer-Häschen aus der Hölle -.-


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Der ist wie ein kleines Energizer-Häschen aus der Hölle -.-


w00t? Oo ein Häschen aus der Hölle? meinst du den Osterhasen?


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt Broxigars Neffe ?


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> Wie heißt Broxigars Neffe ?


Der Jüngere Sauerfang


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Saurfang (der Jüngere)


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami kannst weiter machen ^^ 

So ich gehe jetzt schlafen. Gute Nacht an alle.


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Welchen Npc muss man in Hdz3 (hyal) ansprechen um den Boss 3 und 4 zu holen?


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

GoGo will schlafen


----------



## Auntschi (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> Welchen Npc muss man in Hdz3 (hyal) ansprechen um den Boss 3 und 4 zu holen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deine Mudda! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Auntschi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Deine Mudda!
> ...


Nicht ganz aber Nah dran


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Kleiner Tipp ist der Enkel von Großmutter Geyah und Garad


----------



## Auntschi (10. Juli 2009)

Nokami schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp ist der Enkel von Großmutter Geyah und Garad







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine Oma Thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shimanatar (10. Juli 2009)

thrall


----------



## Estren (10. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt der kleinste Zwerg von Schlingerschuss' Truppe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juli 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Wie heißt der kleinste Zwerg von Schlingerschuss' Truppe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meinst du schlingerschuss truppe oder schlingerschuss*s* Truppe?


----------



## Vrocas (10. Juli 2009)

stöpsel glaube ich


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Wo sind die?? Ich weiß nicht mal wer das ist! HEy Wolkengitarre!


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Thrall war übrigens richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Kar stimmt Thrall wer weiß das nicht?


----------



## Orinea (10. Juli 2009)

Wer  ist die mächtigste Figur in der welt von warcraft =)(


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

die Titanen


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Orinea schrieb:


> Wer  ist die mächtigste Figur in der welt von warcraft =)(


Meinste im Spiel oder in der Geschichte?
Geschichte müssten es die alten Götter sein und im Spiel Adal.


----------



## Faransol (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> die Titanen



Wer  ist die mächtigste Figur in der welt von warcraft


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Die Titanen haben die Bruchbude schließlich gebaut! Es wär doch komisch, wenn wir dinger Legen könnten, was die Titanen nicht gekillt bekommen haben.


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Dann entweder Yogg-Saron oder ein anderer alter Gott oder Sargeras.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Sargeras?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Bestimmt sargi!


----------



## Orinea (10. Juli 2009)

rüschtüsch )(


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Stell ich eine oder .. Weil voher wurde ja mit oder geantwortet, zählt des?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Mach du Keksemacher, ich hätte auf jeden Fall eine


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Soll ich fragen?


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Mach du mir fällt immoment nichts schweres ein.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Welches Volk schwor Sangeras als erstes Treue und wie heißt ihre Sprache?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Nicht spicken, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Nathrezim und die sprache dämonisch ?^^


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

Die Eredar würd ich sagen


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Möööööööööööööööpp

also das sollte, meiner Meinung nach, grundlage sein und jeder wissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Oh Eredar richtig und eine sprache??


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Eredar(Eredun)


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Du hast gespickt, oder?


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

vll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

Dachte ich bin falsch und bin eine rauchen gegangen^^
das mit der sprache hab ich übersehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub ich kenn eine Frage,wo man nicht spicken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Spicken gildet nicht! Dasmuss man aus dem Kopf wissen aber bitte eine Frage wo man nicht spicken kann hab ich zwar schonmal gestellt aber wurst

Für wen klaut Xavius Wein aus dem Keller der Königin??


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Spicken gildet nicht! Dasmuss man aus dem Kopf wissen aber bitte eine Frage wo man nicht spicken kann hab ich zwar schonmal gestellt aber wurst
> 
> Für wen klaut Xavius Wein aus dem Keller der Königin??


 

ist doch klar für mich ne spass isch weis das aber die frage war schon mal drann


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß, sag halt aber ohne spicken ist der Name schwer zu schreiben find ich!


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Hattest du doch selbst geschrieben Lord Peo'than.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ich kann auch ne andere machen!Ne Leichtere, vielleicht...
A: Für Lord Peo'than
F:Krasus und Malfurion haben Alexstrazsa ziemlich verarscht, damit sie so  schnell wie möglich kommt. WIE?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Nicht spicken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich kann auch ne andere machen!Ne Leichtere, vielleicht...
> A: Für Lord Peo'than
> F:Krasus und Malfurion haben Alexstrazsa ziemlich verarscht, damit sie so  schnell wie möglich kommt. WIE?


Malfurion ist in den Traum gereist und hat Ysera gesagt mit Korialstraz oder wie der geschrieben wird ist etwas schreckliches passiert und diese sollte es an Alexstraza weitergeben.
Kurz danach kam dann Alexstraza.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Jo, ebend, un ganz genau zu sein hat er gesagt das Korilastasz sonnst übers messer springt! Du bist dran, aber mach schwer!


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Wie hieß der Anführer des Schattendrachenschwarms?


----------



## Manolar (10. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wie hieß der Anführer des Schattendrachenschwarms?




...was für ein ding?!


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

HÖÖÖ?? NEltharion? Satarion( Zwiehlicht)? Dagonaxx (dämmerung?) Aber schatten?????


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Du wolltest etwas Schweres.


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

Drako Ur oder so


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Draco´Ur


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ihre Gegnwer waren die weißen aber wer war nochmal der anführer???


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Lasst mich raten ihr habt gespickt.


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

ne omg?


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

nö, hab mich mal ein "bisschen" in die wow geschichte reingelesen


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Dracuo' ZUR


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Ja Crowbar du bist dann dran.


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dracuo' ZUR



falsch!


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

Was leichtes weil mir grad nichts besseres einfällt:
Wer herrscht über Kul Tiras?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ich schau mal in der wow-wiki, ich dache es wär draco'zur


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Tandred Proudmoore


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Wer sagts denn!

(Schattendrachenschwarm) 
DracoŽUr der Schatten (Schattendrachenschwarm) - Kein Aspekt. Wurde von den Titanen verbannt wegen der anhaltenden Kämpfe mit dem weißen Drachenschwarm. (Inoffiziell)


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Tandred Prachtmeer


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

OHHH ich hab ne mieeeeeeeese!!! Muhahahaha! Schnell! ICh will was lösen!


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

richtig keks du bist dran


----------



## Kronas (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer sagts denn!
> 
> (Schattendrachenschwarm)
> DracoŽUr der Schatten (Schattendrachenschwarm) - Kein Aspekt. Wurde von den Titanen verbannt wegen der anhaltenden Kämpfe mit dem weißen Drachenschwarm. (Inoffiziell)


wo hassu das denn her? finde weder bei google, noch bei wowwiki etwas
(naja beim forscherligawiki steht wenigstens noch was von der verbannung^^)


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Juli 2009)

Da meins ja wohl richtig ist bin ich dann ja wohl dran.
Da mir aber nichts einfällt darf Soladra seine/ihre miese Frage stellen.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

http://www.iphpbb.com/foren-archiv/8/48640...-77422-285.html


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ihre!

Wie entstand der Kristallsangwald?( der KRISTALL-TEIL)


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Juli 2009)

bonjour ihrs^^ alle noch fleißig am arbeiten? ;-)


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

Dauert ne Weile bis alle ihr WoWWiki offen haben ^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

NÖÖÖÖÖÖ, am raten. RATE mit: wie entstand der Kristalsangwald?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß es, aber von mir kommt die Frage ja!


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung, wurde verwandlet damit man shcicke kristalle abbauen kann? ;-)


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

durch magie, glaub vom blauen drachenschwarm


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Verwandeln ist schonmal jut!


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Crowbar schrieb:


> durch magie, glaub vom blauen drachenschwarm




DING DING! Wir haben eine GEWINNER!!!

In dieser Gegend fand eine epische Schlacht zwischen den blauen und den schwarzen Drachen statt. Die Tuskarr Legenden besagen, dass viele blaue Drachen an jenem Tag im Crystalsong Forest gestorben sind. Ihre Magie übertrug sich in die Luft und als ein älterer blauer Drache einen Zauber sprach, der die schwarzen Drachen in Eis verwandeln sollte, verstärkte die freie Magie in der Luft aus versehen den Zauber, sodass sich der ursprünglich grüne Wald in Kristall verändert hat. Das Einzige was von diesem Schicksal verschont wurde war der Emerald Dream Tree(The Great Tree). Zur Zeit sind die einzigen Einwohner, die in dieser Gegend gefunden werden, die Grünen Drachen und die Crystalline Golem Arbeiter, die von den Sturmriesen von Ulduar hier her geschickt wurden, um Kristalle für deren Experimente zu sammeln.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

hätte jetzt auch nur gewusst dass es was mit dem blauen drachenschwarm auf sich hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narisa (10. Juli 2009)

Crystalsong Forest
In dieser Gegend fand eine epische Schlacht zwischen den blauen und den schwarzen Drachen statt. Die Tuskarr Legenden besagen, dass viele blaue Drachen an jenem Tag im Crystalsong Forest gestorben sind. Ihre Magie übertrug sich in die Luft und als ein älterer blauer Drache einen Zauber sprach, der die schwarzen Drachen in Eis verwandeln sollte, verstärkte die freie Magie in der Luft aus versehen den Zauber, sodass sich der ursprünglich grüne Wald in Kristall verändert hat. Das Einzige was von diesem Schicksal verschont wurde war der Emerald Dream Tree(The Great Tree). Zur Zeit sind die einzigen Einwohner, die in dieser Gegend gefunden werden, die Grünen Drachen und die Crystalline Golem Arbeiter, die von den Sturmriesen von Ulduar hier her geschickt wurden, um Kristalle für deren Experimente zu sammeln.


Tolles Forum, dass du da gefunden hast btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

ok, woher kommen die worgen und wer ist dafür verantworlich?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Der Bossworg, der alle gebissen hat?? xD


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Erzmagier Arugal


----------



## Narisa (10. Juli 2009)

Kamen die Worgen nicht von einer Anderen Welt? (War es Xoroth oder so?) 

Aber Arugal hat sie glaub ich in die Welt geholt, wenn ich das "Buch von Ur" damals richtig gelesen habe...


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Erzmagier Arugal hat die worgs erschaffen des die für ihn dienen


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

genau, erzmagier arugal beschwor die worgen für den kampf gegen die geisel


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Magier Arug hat sie verwandelt!

mist, zu spät


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

er hat sie nicht erschaffen sonder beschworen... die worgen kommen aus einer andern welt/dimension oder sonst irgendwas quatenmechanisches^^

edit:
dexter, deine frage?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> DING DING! Wir haben eine GEWINNER!!![...]


Was? Das reicht schon um die Frage zu lösen? Pfft... Du bist viel zu ungeduldig. Ich hätte geordert, dass als Antwort so eine Erklärung kommt wie Du sie in diesem Posting gebracht hast.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Was? Das reicht schon um die Frage zu lösen? Pfft... Du bist viel zu ungeduldig. Ich hätte geordert, dass als Antwort so eine Erklärung kommt wie Du sie in diesem Posting gebracht hast.




Okay, das nächste mal.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Nächste Frage bitte!!!


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

wie starb slyvanas bruder
ne andere frage weis ich grad net


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Lydian


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Darf ich?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Na?? bitte!!


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

ja kanns machen de name hab ich grad vergessen deswegen hab ichs schnell geändert


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

Sylvo oder so glaub ich


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Okay ne HOdiefrage

Man kann erreichen, dass Sylvannas im Spiel für einen singt:was muss man tun und worüber erzählt sie???


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Man findet ein armulet bei der BE anfangsgebiet! glaub ich und gibt der das ab und dann singt die !


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

STEHT IN DER FRAGE!! Aber worüber???


----------



## UnholyToast (10. Juli 2009)

man findet das amulet in den geiseterlanden und sie singt darüber wie sie den kampf gegen die geisel verloren haben 


edit: fals richtig werfe ich das zpter in die luft und wer solls fangen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry für schlechte rechtschreibung hab in deutsch ne 4- XD


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Juli 2009)

Anar'alah, Anar'alah belore 
Sin'dorei 
Shindu fallah na 
Sin'dorei 
Anar'alah 
Shindu Sin'dorei 
Shindu fallah na 
Sin'dorei 
Anar'alah belore 
Shindu Sin'dorei 
Shindu fallah na 
Sin'dorei 
Anar'alah belore 
Belore


übersetz es selbst ;-)


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

SUPIIE 
Hier die Musterlösung:

Sylvanas Windrunner die Bansheekönigin der Untoten war einst eine Hochelfin die im Kampf um Quel'thalas fiel und von Arthas dem Todesritter als Banshee wiederbelebt wurde.

Anar'alah, anar'alah belore,
Sin'dorei,
Shindu fallah na. 
Sin'dorei,
Anar'alah,
Shindu sin'dorei,
Shindu fallah na. 
Sin'dorei,
Anar'alah belore.
Shindu sin'dorei,
Shindu fallah na. 
Sin'dorei,
Anar'alah belore,
Belore. 

Übersetzung:
Beim Licht, beim Licht der Sonne,
Kinder des Blutes,
Unsere Feinde fallen ein.
Kinder des Blutes,
Beim Licht,
Versagende Kinder des Blutes
Sie fallen ein.
Oh Kinder des Blutes,
Beim Licht der Sonne.
Versagende Kinder des Blutes,
Sie fallen ein.
Oh Kinder des Blutes,
Beim Licht der Sonne,
Der Sonne.

"Arthas und seine Geißel erstürmten QuelThalas und belagerten die Elfen, deren Verteidigung immer schwächer wurde. Sylvanas Windläufer, Waldläufer-General von Silbermond, kämpfte tapfer, aber Arthas löschte die Armee der Hochelfen letztlich dennoch aus und kämpfte sich bis zum Sonnenbrunnen durch. Als grausame Geste seiner Überlegenheit erweckte er sogar Sylvanas besiegten Leichnam wieder als Banshee, verflucht, im endlosen Untod in den Diensten der Eroberer von QuelThalas zu stehen"

Wer Hören will:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9qVJWB_dCs


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

hab die schon mal gemacht, glaub sie singt über die sindorei


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

**fängt das Zepter**

Welche Völker stürmten die Amani und welche Verletzungen tug Zul'jin davon??


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

sagt mir wenn ich mich täusche, aber arthas war nie ein todesritter...


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Doch eine zeitlang bevor er sich den Helm auf die Nuss gesetzt hat war er Todesritter!


----------



## UnholyToast (10. Juli 2009)

die hochelfen und die menschen und zul jin wurde ihm abgeschlagen nächste frage pls


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

die blutelfen stürmten ZA und wenn ich mich recht erinnere verlor Zul'Jin einen Arm


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

er hat einen arm und ein auge verloren um genau zu sein (das auge bei der folter, den arm bei der flucht)

edit
wers war steht ja schon oben^^


----------



## Feindflieger (10. Juli 2009)

Die Hochelfen gingen mit den Menschen von Arathor ein Bündnis gegen die Amani ein.

Zul Jin hat in der Schlacht seinen Arm verloren.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Alles richtig, aber Crowbar hat die FRage zu meiner vollsten Zufiedenheit bentwortet.

"Die Elfen nahmen mein Auge... ICH schnitt mir meinen eigen Arm ab, um ihnen zu entkommen..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnzuOwZBlSg...feature=related


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

juhu!!!ok wer sind die mitglieder des Abyssischen Konzils?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Allerdings hat unhoytoast die Bündnisfrage als erstes...Schlägert euch uns Zepter!


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Bitte was für ein ding????? Kein Plan, was ist das?


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

hab ja schon ne frage drin, aber wenn er drauf besteht kann er gern

edit:
@soladra deswegen is es ja auch ne quizfrage^^

kleiner tipp: einer von ihnen ist extrem bekannt und dürfte ein paar von euch schon über den weg gelaufen sein


----------



## UnholyToast (10. Juli 2009)

ich hab keine ahnung von der grundstory ich kann nur das beantworten was ich weis und meine fragen wären zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also macht was ihr wollt wen ich antworte


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

ohm... es sind 8 aber wer war drinn....


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

es sind 12


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ach miste ok passe


----------



## Nokami (10. Juli 2009)

das waren doch element die templer und die fürsten oder nich?
das war nen blauer nen roter nen grauer und nen irdener templer die fürsten hab ich keine ahnung mehr


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

entweder du meinst die kollegen aus silithus mit den windsteinen da,oder du meinst die,die beschlossen haben ragnaros zu erwecken...


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

bin zu faul zum schreiben
http://www.wowwiki.com/Abyssal_High_Council

ok, wer sind die 4 elementarfürsten?


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

das wären sie gewesen ja und das sind die gleichen btw


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Juli 2009)

Ragnaros der Feuerfürst 
Therazane die Steinmutter 
Al'Akir der Windfürst 
Neptulon der Gezeitenjäger 

:-)


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

so und jetz noch die russischen bezeichnungen^^
na dann mal los collina


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

aso,dachte da gäbs nen unterschied xD


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Juli 2009)

ragnaroski
therazanowska
alakirow
neptulonski ;-) willste auch die vornamen? ^^

mischa
natalja
pawl und igor xD


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

naja, die die ragnaros erweckt haben sind die chefs^^


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok, darfst die nächste frage stellen


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Juli 2009)

mir fällt grad keine ein, mach du crowbarski^^


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

ok, wie nenne die tuskar saronit?


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Juli 2009)

das schwarze Blut von Yogg-Saron


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

"das schwarze Blut von yogg saron"


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

jo genau


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

dan leg mal los collina ^^


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Juli 2009)

wie heißen die drei götter der drakkari-trolle?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

meinst du Zim'Abwa,Zim'Rhuk und Zim'Torga?


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

welche genau?
Akali
Mamtoth
Rhunok 

sind die ersten die mir einfallen


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

die drei zims sind die niederen götter btw


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Juli 2009)

ok hätts besser formulieren sollen. nu stimmt beides xD schlagt euch um das fragestell-zepter^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Loja oder so heißt der 4. oder?


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

er hat als erstes geantwortet und es waren 3 götter also los shadow


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Loa ist auch einer, oder?


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

hab mal schnell gegoogled
die götter sind *kurzer trommelwirbel*

    *  Akali - Das Nashorn
    * Har'koa - Die Schneeleopardin
    * Mam'toth - Das Mammut
    * Quetz'lun - Die Windnatter
    * Rhunok - Der arktische Bär
    * Sseratus - Die Schlange 

Niedere Götter

    * Zim'Abwa
    * Zim'Rhuk - Der Weise
    * Zim'Torga - Mutter des Wohlstands und Schutzes


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

Okay:
Wer war der erste Mensch der Naxxramas betreten hat? (Arthas zählt nicht)


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Das war doch Kel´thuzad, damals noch Magier, oder?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. Juli 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Das war doch Kel´thuzad, damals noch Magier, oder?



rüschtüüüsch

Hier nomma der Trailer vom alten Naxx,da kann mans auch sehen ^^

Siehe hier


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

farol, frage?


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Okay... welcher Ork-Clan hat mit der Dämonenseele einen bekannten Drachen in Grim Batol gefangen gehalten?


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

der drachenmalklan


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Dragonmaw Clan


----------



## Feindflieger (10. Juli 2009)

Der Drachenmahl Clan oder so gell^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

und zwar alestazsa


----------



## Farol_Arthas (10. Juli 2009)

Okay, richtig... your turn

Edit: Okay, ja.. ihr dürft euch aussuchen wer fragt^^


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

ok, wer herrscht über die wildhammerfestung, was für ein reittier hat er und wie heißt es?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ich? Wenn keiner will hab ich ne frage.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Falstard, greif,Scharfkralle glaub ich


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

dann beantworte meine, dann darfst^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

hab ich

bin mir beim namen aber nicht sicher, entweder scharfkralle oder scharfschnabel


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

Falstard is der chef des klans, aber nicht der boss/kommandant der feste


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

oh! Menno!


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

aber der nachname war schon mal richtig


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Kurdran Wildhammer und Sein Greif Sky'ree


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

exakt 
also lupan, frag mal

edit:
im deutschen heißt der übrigens Hori'zee


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt der Ork Clan deren Mitgleider die Klingenmeister der Neuen Horde wurden ?


----------



## Romath (10. Juli 2009)

Das waren die der Brennenden Klinge


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Richtig , du bist dran.


----------



## Crowbar (10. Juli 2009)

leute bin mal weg, hat spass gemacht... und noch viel glück vergnügen und vorallem wissen^^


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

darf ich ne frage stellen?


----------



## Romath (10. Juli 2009)

Ein mächtiges schwarzes Wesen trohnt auf diesem.
Doch auch andere begehren darum, ihn zu kontrollieren und über ihn zu herrschen.
Einst jedoch hat keine der oben angesprochenen Parteien über ihn geherrscht.

Um was handelt es sich, das ich grade als "diesem" bzw. "ihn" bezeichnet habe.


----------



## Merendil (10. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Ein mächtiges schwarzes Wesen trohnt auf diesem.
> Doch auch andere begehren darum, ihn zu kontrollieren und über ihn zu herrschen.
> Einst jedoch hat keine der oben angesprochenen Parteien über ihn geherrscht.
> 
> Um was handelt es sich, das ich grade als "diesem" bzw. "ihn" bezeichnet habe.




Mein Stuhl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (10. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Ein mächtiges schwarzes Wesen trohnt auf diesem.
> Doch auch andere begehren darum, ihn zu kontrollieren und über ihn zu herrschen.
> Einst jedoch hat keine der oben angesprochenen Parteien über ihn geherrscht.
> 
> Um was handelt es sich, das ich grade als "diesem" bzw. "ihn" bezeichnet habe.


Den Blackrock?


----------



## Romath (10. Juli 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Den Blackrock?



Das ist richtig


----------



## Naho (10. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Das ist richtig



Wie konnte Rexxar die Oger überzeugen, sich bei seinem Kampf gegen Admiral Proudmoore anzuschließen?


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

er wurde ihr anführer weil er deren boss besiegt hat


----------



## Naho (10. Juli 2009)

Du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

welche beiden rassen haben die titanen  ursprünglich als beschützer azertohs bestimmit ( mit rassen sind nicht nur nachtelfen menschen zwerge tauren usw. gemeint)also auch gnolle oder was weiss ich


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Drachen und Irdenen


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

irdenen sind richtig aber drahcen nicht


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

dann Tauren.. oder warens die Fulborgs....


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

Tipp1:die irdenen waren die beschützer der erde 
          die andren beschützer des wassers


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

Tipp2: sie sind z.B in feralas zu finden ...am meer


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Meerriesen!


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

Tipp3: man muss sie schrumpfen für ein quest eines goblins
jetzt müsste man es wissen


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

RIGHT


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Elementare


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

die riesen waren richtig^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

muss man für ne q schrumpfen, meeriesen auch irgendwo aber da wo dumeinst sins elemtaren die man schrumpfen muss.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Muss ich jetzt eine stellen...öhhhhh...
ich hab eine,aber sie ist zu gemein, ddie geht nicht


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt eine stellen...öhhhhh...
> ich hab eine,aber sie ist zu gemein, ddie geht nicht


Stell nur!


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

sag doch ich weis alles muahnaha


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Öhm... War die frage schon was Avina war bevor sie zur Hälbgöttin wurde?Ja oder?


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=7725
 ne die quest da muss man riesen schrumpfen


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Na gut wie ihr wollt.
Frage(zu mies): Was hat Tyrande an, als Illidan bemerkt, dass er mehr für sie empfindet als nur Freundschaft?
ICh sag doch viel zu gemein.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=7725
> ne die quest da muss man riesen schrumpfen



Oh super cool danke sry ich dachte es wären elementare.


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Öhm... War die frage schon was Avina war bevor sie zur Hälbgöttin wurde?Ja oder?


Sie war ein Rabe der von ELune zu einem Boten berufen wurde, sie gab ihr dann etwas von ihrerer Kraft. Andere Halbgötter gaben ihr auch ein bisschen Kraft so wurde sie selbst zur halbgöttin.



Soladra schrieb:


> Frage(zu mies): Was hat Tyrande an, als Illidan bemerkt, dass er mehr für sie empfindet als nur Freundschaft?



Den Geblümten Sommerrock


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

ich sag mal ne weiße priesterin robe ich weis das eigentlich aber ist schon zulange her


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Sie war ein Rabe der von ELune zu einem Boten berufen wurde, sie gab ihr dann etwas von ihrerer Kraft. Andere Halbgötter gaben ihr auch ein bisschen Kraft so wurde sie selbst zur halbgöttin.
> 
> 
> 
> Den Geblümten Sommerrock




Da scher mir einer die Haare! GUt aufgepasst!


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Da war sie grade erst Novizin.
Aber dass daswer weiß hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Du bist drann!


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Da scher mir einer die Haare! GUt aufgepasst!



Das ist mein Job hier: 

Aber mit fällt nix ein ... macht ein anderer...


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Was macht Illidan, als BRox Tyrande die Suppenschüssel zurückgeben will und warum?


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

wen wollte terenas tochter heiraten


----------



## Naho (10. Juli 2009)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> wen wollte terenas tochter heiraten


Arthas?


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

wo hast du "Was macht Illidan, als BRox Tyrande die Suppenschüssel zurückgeben will und warum?" das her oder was tryande anhatte also wo steht das?^^


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was macht Illidan, als BRox Tyrande die Suppenschüssel zurückgeben will und warum?



Er hat Brox die Finger mit nem schnellen Arkanzauber verbrannt.



Dexter2000 schrieb:


> wen wollte terenas tochter heiraten



Deathwing, er wollte damit einen Bund zwischen sich (Lord Prestor) und der Nation Lordaeron erschaffen (da er bald zum König von alterac gekrönt werden sollte)

PS: Terenas Tochter ist Arthas Schwester..


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was macht Illidan, als BRox Tyrande die Suppenschüssel zurückgeben will und warum?



das einfach, illidan denkt brox greift tyrande an deswegen zaubert illidan ein blitz auf brox.


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Arthas?



arthas ist der sohn von terenas


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Die Druidin war wieder am schnellsten. Um genau zu sein bruzelt erBrox 2Finger weg und versengt den 3.
Steht in Krieg der Ahnen.


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die Druidin war wieder am schnellsten. Um genau zu sein bruzelt erBrox 2Finger weg und versengt den 3.
> Steht in Krieg der Ahnen.



Wenn du die genaue anzahl haben wolltest dann hättest du das schreiben sollen.


aber nochmal FFA


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Er hat Brox die Finger mit nem schnellen Arkanzauber verbrannt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Öhm...Was ganz leiches:

Wie heißt Thralls Wölfin?


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Öhm...Was ganz leiches:
> 
> Wie heißt Thralls Wölfin?


Snowsong


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

ohme das 2.w aber du hast wieder recht!!und mir gehen langsam die Fragen aus!


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ohme das 2.w aber du hast wieder recht!!und mir gehen langsam die Fragen aus!



GRml tippfehler passieren -.- 

oder besser noch: wie heißen die 4 verschollenen Arbeiter im Echsenkessel?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ja,du du äh du da


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Öhm Öh keinpllan Öhmen??


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=9738


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

zählt das?^^


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Erdbinder Rayge 
Naturalist Biss 
Jäter Gründaum 
Windrufer Klaue


----------



## Atabax (10. Juli 2009)

wie heist arthas schwester den ?   lebt die noch ?


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=9738






Forenliebling schrieb:


> zählt das?^^



Ausnahmsweise


----------



## Salfarion (10. Juli 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> wie heist arthas schwester den ?   lebt die noch ?



Calia Menethil wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

JA Sie lebt  sie versteckt sich


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

ok Aus was bestand die Mondgarde und was war ihr aufgabe?


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Calia Menethil, ihr aufenhaltsort ist unbekannt.


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> wie heist arthas schwester den ?   lebt die noch ?



Calia Menethil
sie ist 2 Jahre älter als arthas dürfte also um die 30 Jahre sein (ca.)

Spekulationen sagen sie ist Calia Hastings SI:7


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> ok Aus was bestand die Mondgarde und was war ihr aufgabe?



Die Mondgarde bestand aus Magiern die nicht zu den Hochwohlgeborenen gehören, dennoch ihr Handwerk beherrschten, Jede stadt besaß ein Kontingent dieser Männer um die sicherheit der Bevölkerung zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2009)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Die Mondgarde bestand aus Nachtelf Zauberer, die einen niedrigeren Rank haten. Sie dienten Königen Azshara.

Edit: Ach mist zu spät ^^


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Eine etwas schwerere Frage: 
Was sind die "Gesichtslosen?" oder für diejenigen, welche die Englischen Texte bevorzugen: "the Faceless Ones"


----------



## Salfarion (10. Juli 2009)

Sie sind Wesen, die dem Willen der alten Götter unterstellt waren. Glaube ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

die wurden von yogg saron erschaffen man kann auch zu denen die Vergessenen sagen


----------



## Sypher (10. Juli 2009)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> die wurden von yogg saron erschaffen man kann auch zu denen die Vergessenen sagen


Richtig



Sry

Salfarion aber deine war mir zu,...wage ^^


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Es sind Humonoide Monster die kein bestimmtes Gesicht haben, ein arm is länger als der andere und sind missgebildte. Sie lebten in Azjol-Nerub noch bevor die Untoten kamen. Sie lebten tief unter der erde damit die Nerubianer sie net jagen konnten.


Edit: Grml... schonwieder zu spät^^


----------



## Salfarion (10. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ja gesagt ich glaube. War mir da nicht ganz sicher xD


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

welcher ork hat im immersangwald Oger hexenmeister erschaffen


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

ist glaub bissel zu schwer


----------



## Ragmo (10. Juli 2009)

Gul'dan?
mithilfe irgendwelcher steine von den elfen


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Gul'dan


----------



## Dexter2000 (10. Juli 2009)

okay das ist richtig


----------



## Maladin (10. Juli 2009)

Ich verschiebe den Thread ins Spieleforum und werde ihn umbenennen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Stellt wer ne Frage?


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Ok ich stell ml ne frage :

Was geschah mit Uther Lichbringers Waffe nach seinem tod ?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Öhh, eigentlich hätte ich gesagt dass sie ihm ins Grab gelegt wurde, muss aber falsch sein.. Wie heißt das Käsemesser denn?


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Kässemesser ? Ich würds sagen Fleischklopfer ^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

fals es ein Messer war...


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Lol


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

aber wie heisch des!


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Oh mann hör dir mal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmtIRXKgYxU...feature=related
an ist voll coolund so dermaßebn behämmert!


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Wenns einen Spam-Award geben würde...Soladra würde ihn mit großem Abstand absahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Sein Hammer heißt: Hammer des Lichtbringers und wurde von einer Gruppe Paladine an sich genommen nach Uthers tod, aber niemand von ihnen glaubte der richtige und mächtig genung zu sein um den Hammer zu benutzen.

So ich werf mal den Zepter in die Menge ^^


----------



## Narisa (10. Juli 2009)

Wer oder was ist Verantwortlich für die Korrumpierung des Aschenbringers (Ja, ich meine das Schwert, nicht den Träger)


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Darion Mograine Tötete seinen vater alexandros und so wurde es "Böse"

mist ist falsch ich meine Scharlachroter Kommandant Renault Mograine tötete alexandros mograine so und darum wurde das schwert böse!


----------



## Narisa (10. Juli 2009)

Richtig, mir fiel grade ncihts besseres ein.


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Renault Mograine tötete seinen Vater mit dem Schwert und dadurch wurde es Korrupiert. Darion musste Alexandros töten weil er zu Death Knight wurde und dadruch hat er Aschenbringer wieder gereinigt.

Edit: Mist zu spät ^^


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

Wer ist der anführer von den Ogern der Mosh'Ogg?


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Mai'Zoth ? is das net dieser Oger den man für ne Quest killen musste ?


----------



## Grongrimm (10. Juli 2009)

wowwiki hilft immer ne? du bist dran....


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

WoW Wiki hilft net immer :-P, kenne halt nur diesen einen Oger der da mit nem namen rumläuft ^^. Hat ne böse vorgeschichte ^^


OK die frage: Welche Einheiten der Azerothianischen Armee waren die am meisten gefürchtet Krieger im ersten Krieg ?


----------



## Baits (10. Juli 2009)

[Ironoe]Gnooooooooooooomeeeee[/ironie]


----------



## Narisa (10. Juli 2009)

Ich würde ja fast sagen das hier die Ritter von Arathi unter der Führung von Lord Lothar gemeint sind, aber sicher... KA

achja, danke, dass der thread verschoben wurde... nu gucken anscheinend keine Leute mehr rein-,-


----------



## Lupan (10. Juli 2009)

Lord Lothar is schon mal richtig , aber die Ritter von Arathi sind es nicht. 

Tipp: Es handelt sich um eine Bruderschaft


----------



## Narisa (11. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, die Ritter der Arathi net, aber die Ritter von Azeroth, bzw Sturmwind , bzw die Bruderschaft der Reiter führte Anduin Lothar an.


----------



## Lupan (11. Juli 2009)

100 Punkte für den Sieger ^^ du darfst.


----------



## Narisa (11. Juli 2009)

na wenn ich dran bin... 

hmm...

Wie heißt mein Taurenkrieger?  -  Nein, das war nciht mein ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Seit wann sind die drei Zwergennationen untereinander zerstritten?


----------



## Rothyl (11. Juli 2009)

Ähm, ich glaube seit 230 Jahren vor Warcraft I, oder?

Btw: Hallo an alle im Forum.

EDIT: Hm...Narisa? bist du noch da? Wenn nicht stell ich gleich ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT die 2. : Ich stell jezz ne Frage... wer war der Nachtelfenanführer zur Zeit des Krieges der Urtume?


----------



## Sypher (11. Juli 2009)

Rothyl schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube seit 230 Jahren vor Warcraft I, oder?
> 
> Btw: Hallo an alle im Forum.
> 
> ...



Kur´talos Ravencrest


----------



## Lupan (11. Juli 2009)

Lord Ravencrest


----------



## Sypher (11. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> Lord Ravencrest


Zu langsam junger Padawan, zu langsam...


Gut dann nächste Frage: wie heißt die Hauptstadt der Naga?


----------



## Lupan (11. Juli 2009)

Juten Abend Sypher ^^


----------



## Sypher (11. Juli 2009)

Lupan schrieb:


> Juten Abend Sypher ^^


 Wünsche ich dir auch, dachte ich streng mein WOW-wissen nochmal an....


Aber frage läuft schon! Wie heißt die Hauptstadt der Naga


----------



## Rothyl (11. Juli 2009)

Nazjatar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT: Wenn ich Recht habe darf sich wer anders ne Frage aussuchen...mir fällt nichts ein...


----------



## Lupan (11. Juli 2009)

Ist richtig


----------



## Narisa (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, nochmal zu meiner Frage: wollte garnet die Zeit wissen, mir hätte gereicht, wenn es es gehießen hätte, seit Modimus Anvilmar tot ist... Naja, gut gelöst, weitermachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (11. Juli 2009)

Welcher Orc ist der Stärkste im Spiel?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Juli 2009)

saurfang ^^


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

Saufang,insgesamt würd ich sagen Brox oder Ogrim Schicksalshammer


----------



## Vrocas (11. Juli 2009)

Im Spiel, also Ingame

Begründung für Sauerfang, warum nicht auch A'dal?


----------



## leckaeis (11. Juli 2009)

Weil A'dal kein Orc ist, du Genie ...

Hast du deine eigene Frage schon wieder vergessen?

Btw. ist Stärke relativ. Ich find die Frage ziemlich daneben ..


----------



## Vrocas (11. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Weil A'dal kein Orc ist, du Genie ...
> 
> Hast du deine eigene Frage schon wieder vergessen?
> 
> Btw. ist Stärke relativ. Ich find die Frage ziemlich daneben ..



Guut aufgepasst junger Padawan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte das Wissen über Orcs hier auf die Probe stellen.

Wenn du so ein Genie bist, dann stell du doch eine!

Achso ja noch, was ich würde an deiner Stelle die Ulduar Signatur raus nehmen xD


----------



## leckaeis (11. Juli 2009)

Warum sollte ich? Weil ich noch nich weit genug bin, um beim fordersten Schwanzvergleich mitmischen zu können? Ne du, das brauch ich nicht.


Aber gut, neue Frage ...

Was verlor Krasus in seiner Menschengestalt, als er zu Neugierig wurde?


----------



## Vrocas (11. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Weil ich noch nich weit genug bin, um beim fordersten Schwanzvergleich mitmischen zu können? Ne du, das brauch ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Aber gut, neue Frage ...
> ...



Eine Schuppe


----------



## leckaeis (11. Juli 2009)

Wie auch immer er in Menschengestalt eine Schuppe verlieren soll ...

Leider falsch.


----------



## Vrocas (11. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Wie auch immer er in Menschengestalt eine Schuppe verlieren soll ...
> 
> Leider falsch.



Indem man von der Drachenform in die Menschenform geht ^^
dummi ^^


----------



## leckaeis (11. Juli 2009)

Guuut, SO eine Logik hätte ich auch gerne.

Nichts desto trotz ist die Antwort mehr als falsch.


----------



## Vrocas (11. Juli 2009)

Das mein kleiner, is die Ditto Logik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm... ich kann daher nurnoch raten... Und ich rate, er hat sein Gedächtniss verloren als er rumgeschnüffelt hat und er erwischt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (11. Juli 2009)

Nöp, auch das hat er nicht verloren.

Ein Tipp: Er hat ES verloren, als er mehr über Deathwings menschliche Vergangenheit erfahren wollte.

*So, da ich nu weg muss lös ich mal auf :

Er hat einen Finger verloren.

So, jetzt kann wer eine Frage stellen*


----------



## Vrocas (11. Juli 2009)

Wieviele Kinder hat Krasus?


----------



## Sypher (11. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wieviele Kinder hat Krasus?



Genügend?

Deine Frage ist faktisch nicht beatwortbar


----------



## Vrocas (11. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Genügend?
> 
> Deine Frage ist faktisch nicht beatwortbar



Doch, steht in irgendeinem Buch.


----------



## Sypher (11. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Doch, steht in irgendeinem Buch.


Demnächst frag ich auch nach der Anzahl der Soldaten, welche unter Anduin Lothar gedient haben (mit lebenden, mit toten, und mit denen, die noch geboren werden!)


----------



## leckaeis (12. Juli 2009)

Da muss ich Sypher zustimmen.

Das ist so, als würdest du fragen wieviele Eier ein bestimmer Frosch gelaicht hat.

Man kann keine Fragen stellen auf denen es a) keine feste Antwort gibt und b) auf die man die Antwort selbst nicht weiss ohne eine Quelle angeben zu können

Und erzähl mir nicht "Das stand in irgendeinem Buch", ich hab jedes Buch gelesen in dem Krasus vorkam. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich mich daran erinnen könnte, wenn da irgendwelche Zahlen genannt worden sind.
Und wenn Sypher es auch nicht weiss, dann würd ich mir da schon Gedanken machen


----------



## Keksemacher (12. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Doch, steht in irgendeinem Buch.


Und seiddem dieses Buch rausgekommen ist hat er bestimmt noch mehr Kinder.
Wenn du schon Fragen stellst,dann welche die lösbar sind.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Stellt jemand ne Frage? Sonst würde ich eine stellen.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Und seiddem dieses Buch rausgekommen ist hat er bestimmt noch mehr Kinder.
> Wenn du schon Fragen stellst,dann welche die lösbar sind.



Er meint die sezne aus der Krieg der Ahnen wo Karsus in der Hölle mit seinen Eiern ist und wo er vermutet das höstens 6 der Drachen überleben würden von dem gelege.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Keksemacher (12. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Er meint die sezne aus der Krieg der Ahnen wo Karsus in der Hölle mit seinen Eiern ist und wo er vermutet das höstens 6 der Drachen überleben würden von dem gelege.
> 
> d[-.-]b


Das sind aber nichtmal seine Eier sondern die von Malygos.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Nein es gibt da wirklich eine Szene wo er im Nest der Roten sitzt und die Eier sieht. Und als Alexstazsa ihm sagt, dass es seine sind, erinnert sich, das nur ein Teil überleben wird.

Tante Edit hat im Buch nachgeschaut.Es sind wirklich 6!


----------



## Keksemacher (12. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein es gibt da wirklich eine Szene wo er im Nest der Roten sitzt und die Eier sieht. Und als Alexstazsa ihm sagt, dass es seine sind, erinnert sich, das nur ein Teil überleben wird.
> 
> Tante Edit hat im Buch nachgeschaut.Es sind wirklich 6!


Konnt ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern.
Trotzdem kann man diese Frage nicht beantworten,da zu den 6 sich bestimmt noch welche zugesellt haben während den Jahren.


----------



## leckaeis (12. Juli 2009)

Ich starte mal eine neue Runde, da sich im Moment ja grad keiner traut.

Ist auch was leichtes..

Wie heissen die drei Clans der Zwerge, die sich in einem Krieg bekämpft haben?


----------



## Mitzy (13. Juli 2009)

Waren das nicht die Wildhammer, Stormpike und Dunkeleisenzwerge?


----------



## Darkminos (13. Juli 2009)

Der Bronzebartklan, Wildhammerklan und der Dunkeleisenklan


----------



## leckaeis (14. Juli 2009)

Darkminos hat recht.

Stormpike Clan gibts glaub ich gar nicht Mitzy, ausse rdu meinst Aerie Pike Clan.


----------



## Romath (14. Juli 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Stormpike Clan gibts glaub ich gar nicht Mitzy, ausse rdu meinst Aerie Pike Clan.



Doch, den Stormpike Clan gibt es in der Tat, waren aber nicht im Krieg der drei Hämmer.
Der von dir angesprochene "Aerie Pile Clan" gibt es jedoch definitiv NICHT.

Es gibt die "Stadt" Aerie Pike, die den Wildhammer Zwergen gehört.


----------



## Darkminos (14. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Doch, den Stormpike Clan gibt es in der Tat, waren aber nicht im Krieg der drei Hämmer.


Jup das sind die Zwerge unter Leitung von Vanndar Sturmlanze die im Alteractal gegen die Orcs vom Frostwolfklan kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schätze ich bin dran eine Frage zu stellen.
Wie heißt der jetzige Champion der Horde in Desolace? (ziemlich leicht eigentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Rokaro,oder?


----------



## Darkminos (14. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Rokaro,oder?


richtig, du bist dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnholyToast (15. Juli 2009)

da er ja nicht da ist stell ich ne frage wer hat den smargtgrünen traum erschaffen und warum würde mich mal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DTzero (15. Juli 2009)

Die Titanen schufen den Smaragdgrünen Traum. Der Traum steht unter dem Schutz des grünen Drachenaspekts Ysera. Nachdem die Titanen Azeroth geformt hatten, versetzten sie Ysera in eine ewige Trance und vertrauten ihr die Aufgabe an, von dem Traum aus über ganz Azeroth zu wachen.

;p frage beantwortet...

Meine frage... Was hat König Varian Wrynn von Sturmwind gemacht bevor er wieder nach SW zurückgekehrt ist???


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

Er war auf einer Insel in den Düstermarschen gefangen.


FFA!


----------



## Romath (15. Juli 2009)

DTzero schrieb:


> Die Titanen schufen den Smaragdgrünen Traum. Der Traum steht unter dem Schutz des grünen Drachenaspekts Ysera. Nachdem die Titanen Azeroth geformt hatten, versetzten sie Ysera in eine ewige Trance und vertrauten ihr die Aufgabe an, von dem Traum aus über ganz Azeroth zu wachen.
> 
> ;p frage beantwortet...



Damit hast du aber nicht das "warum" beantwortet, nach dem ebenso gefragt war.

Vorallem gehört es sich nicht, einen Artikel Wort für Wort aus einem Wiki zu übernehmen ...


----------



## DTzero (15. Juli 2009)

^^ doch das warum ist dabei. ist doch scheiß egal woher die antwort stammt. und wenn ich den ganzen text kopiert hätte wäre es auch latte.

Hochachtungsvoll DT


----------



## DTzero (15. Juli 2009)

mich würde ehr interessieren was du nun mit deinem rumheulen bezwicken willst von wegen "es gehört sich nicht blabla". wichtig tun?  naja hut ab.


----------



## Romath (15. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was du als rumgeheule bezeichnest, denn das war einfach nur eine sachliche Aussage.

Zitiere doch mal bitte wo in deinem Beitrag steht "Warum der Emerald Dream erschaffen worden ist" ... ich finds irgendwie nicht.

Zum Abschreiben: Es geht darum, dass es hier ein Rätsel*raten* ist.
Gut, wenn du es nicht raten musst, sondern es weißt, auch schön, aber bei einem solchen Spiel eine Hilfsquelle zu benutzen ist nicht korrekt, da dadurch der Sinn kaputt gemacht wird.


----------



## DTzero (15. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du als rumgeheule bezeichnest, denn das war einfach nur eine sachliche Aussage.
> 
> Zitiere doch mal bitte wo in deinem Beitrag steht "Warum der Emerald Dream erschaffen worden ist" ... ich finds irgendwie nicht.
> 
> ...




ich bin davon ausgegangen das "versetzten sie Ysera in eine ewige Trance und vertrauten ihr die Aufgabe an, von dem Traum aus über ganz Azeroth zu wachen." DIE WARUMfrage beantwortet. aber gut wenn es das nicht ist dann weiß ich es auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (15. Juli 2009)

Ist der Smaragd grüne Traum nicht einen "Saubere " Version von Azeroth?

Und das mit dem Abschreiben ist ein wenig spät. Es gibt sicher dutzende Fragen die so beantwortet sind. Und woher willst du wissen dass er es nicht ml gelesen hat und es durch Zufall noch weiss wie es geschrieben wurde?


----------



## leckaeis (15. Juli 2009)

Schau dir mal die Schreibweise seiner letzten Posts an und dann die Schreibweise des Posts, indem er die Frage beantwortet.
Es fällt auf das er nachgelesen und kopiert hat.

Wenn man etwas nicht weiss, dann schreibt man nichts. Nachlesen macht den Sinn des Spiels nieder.


----------



## Keksemacher (15. Juli 2009)

Nunja aber auch die richtig guten,wie Sypher schauen mal nach.
Bloss den Text kopieren ist echt zum kotzen.
Man kann sich ja jedenfalls einen eigenen Text ausdenken.


----------



## leckaeis (15. Juli 2009)

Klar, wenn die Frage wirklich unlösbar ist und sich schon einige dran versucht haben, kann man mal nachgucken.

Aber direkt nachdem die Frage gestellt wurde, nachzulesen und den Text auch noch zu kopieren ist ein Unding.


----------



## DTzero (15. Juli 2009)

Ja gut ist kla, haben wirs  jetzte??? oder wollt ihr euch jetzt deswegen noch ein bisschen was abbrechen... man man


----------



## leckaeis (15. Juli 2009)

Warum regst du dich denn so darüber auch?
Wir erklären doch bloß nochmal die Regeln für dieses Spiel ..


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (16. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein es gibt da wirklich eine Szene wo er im Nest der Roten sitzt und die Eier sieht. Und als Alexstazsa ihm sagt, dass es seine sind, erinnert sich, das nur ein Teil überleben wird.
> 
> Tante Edit hat im Buch nachgeschaut.Es sind wirklich 6!



Klar sind das wircklich 6 habe ich ja gesagt ;-)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. Juli 2009)

OK da seit langem keine neue frage kommt stelle ich mal eine.

Frage: Was hat der junge Durotan dem jungen Orgrim vorgeschlagen zu machen was in der Geschichte ihres Volkes noch nie passirt ist???

d[-.-]b


----------



## Romath (18. Juli 2009)

Kann mir da grad nur vorstellen, dass die beiden Freunde geworden sind, obwohl sie aus verschiedenen, rivalisierenden Clan´s stammten.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Kann mir da grad nur vorstellen, dass die beiden Freunde geworden sind, obwohl sie aus verschiedenen, rivalisierenden Clan´s stammten.



Ja ist richtig.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Romath (19. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt nichts passendes als Frage ein, ich gebe mal ab.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn keiner will.
Was ist ein bekannter verbotener Zauber?


----------



## Romath (21. Juli 2009)

Zählst du Nekromantie als Zauber ?

Bzw. das Wiedererwecken von Leichen zu Untoten.

Die Frage ist auch, von welchem Standpunkt aus du das siehst.
Für die Kirin Tor ist das ein verbotener Zauber, für die Geißel eher weniger.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich meine ein Zauber der z.b. so mächtig, dass man sich leicht die Finger verbrennen kann... Tote erwecken istnicht unbedingt verboten(Acherusritter), aber es gibt Zauber , die tabu sind...Dank einem hat Krasus übrigens die Finger verloren...als Tipp


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Sooo, da keiner drauf kommt...

Lösunger unstillbare Hunger.Ein zauber, der alles in seiner Umgebung verschlingt bis er das erwählte Ziel erwischt. Krasus hat(wie oben gesagt) geschnüffelt und hat damit den Zauber ausgelöst, der seinen Stuhl und um ein Haar ihn verschlungen hat.Er konnte den Zauber zwar stoppen iund bannen, hat dabei allerdings 2 Finger(um ganz genau zu dein Mittel-und Zeigefinger der linken Hand) eingebüßt.Einverbotener Spruch.

Neue Frage:Wer hat den Ashbringer hergestellt und in wiefern hat diese Person ihn mitunter "besonders" gemacht?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sooo, da keiner drauf kommt...
> 
> Lösunger unstillbare Hunger.Ein zauber, der alles in seiner Umgebung verschlingt bis er das erwählte Ziel erwischt. Krasus hat(wie oben gesagt) geschnüffelt und hat damit den Zauber ausgelöst, der seinen Stuhl und um ein Haar ihn verschlungen hat.Er konnte den Zauber zwar stoppen iund bannen, hat dabei allerdings 2 Finger(um ganz genau zu dein Mittel-und Zeigefinger der linken Hand) eingebüßt.Einverbotener Spruch.
> 
> Neue Frage:Wer hat den Ashbringer hergestellt und in wiefern hat diese Person ihn mitunter "besonders" gemacht?



Magni Bronzebard hat das Schwert hergestellt. besonders hat es zum einen die Kugel gemacht die von einem Orchexenmeister abgenonnen und gereinigt wurde. Und zum andern haben die gedanken an Magnis Bruder und der Zorn den er dabei hatte die Waffe mit besonders gemacht.

Neue Frage: Wie heist der Darenai Hauptman der Durotan und Ogrim vor einem Oger gerettet hatte???

d[-.-]b


----------



## Romath (23. Juli 2009)

Das dürft Restalaan gewesen sein.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (24. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Das dürft Restalaan gewesen sein.



Richtig, du darfst.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Kidgun (30. Juli 2009)

da kommt wohl keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich eine
wie heißt die waffe sargeras und was ist mit ihr passiert


----------



## Rhóran (30. Juli 2009)

die waffe heißt Gorshalach und ist in viele stücke zersprungen sargeras konnt enur ein paar retten


----------



## Rhóran (30. Juli 2009)

ich bilde mir mal ein das war richtig.. weiter:
 was war der Einsatz beim Kampf von Medivh  gegen Sargeras ?


----------



## Romath (30. Juli 2009)

Rhóran schrieb:


> die waffe heißt Gorshalach und ist in viele stücke zersprungen sargeras konnt enur ein paar retten



Nicht ganz, sie ist in genau 2 Stücke zerfallen.
Eins der Stücke hat er erneut benutzt.


----------



## BossRulE (30. Juli 2009)

Da grad 100pro keiner ne ahung hat, wo wir sind neue frage:

Wie entstanden die Lichs?


----------



## ShadowAkumu (30. Juli 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Da grad 100pro keiner ne ahung hat, wo wir sind neue frage:
> 
> Wie entstanden die Lichs?



uff ich hab das vor 2 tagen irgendwo gelesen..

Als Ner'zul (oder wie er halt richtig geschrieben wird) aka der Heutige Lich König hatte einst als er aus der Schereben welt fliehen wollte seinen treusten und engsten Gefolgsman mit nach Azeroth genommen und wurde werend er sich durch das Portal (bzw mehrere Portale waren auf gestellt) von Kil'Jaden erwischt dieser hat Ner'zul  ja in die Rüstung "verbannt" und eben den auftrag gegeben den weg für die Legion zu ebenen. Kil' Jaden hatte auserdem den Gefolgsman der mit flüchten wollte Haut und Fleisch vom Körper gerissen und eben zu einem "Lich" geamcht. und Ner'zul hatte die völlige Kontrolle über ihn und alle Lichs die Er erschaffen konnte

hope so richtig xD

EDIT : ach ups wie die enstehen alle  em keine ahnung ich wei nur über den ersten lich bescheit wie er entstanden ist xDD"""


----------



## Azareus One (31. Juli 2009)

Afaik sind die ganzen Lichs der ehealige Schattenrat, den Gul'dan mit nach Draenor brachte...


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Da keine neue Frage: Wie heißt das Pferd von Blackmoore?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Da keine Lösung: Nightsong

Was passierte, als Thrall während seiner Ausbildung den Geist der Luft um Beistand bittet?


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2009)

Er wird in die Luft gehoben, weiss aber, dass er nicht runterfallen wird, da ihm der Geist der Luft gewogen ist. ( hab das Buch erst letztens wieder gelesen ;D

Wer hat Gul´Dan dazu gebracht, mit den Orks in Azeroth einzufallen?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber war das nicht Kil'jaeden? 

falls ja: Was macht Deathwing, damit Rhonin nicht hungert?


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2009)

Jo es war Kil´jaeden, in der Gestalt von Medivh

deine frage... muss ma des buch rauskramen und suchen, aber auffer Arbeit geht des grade net ;D


----------



## Mitzy (11. August 2009)

Ich hätte eher eine Frage, bzw. eine bitte bei der Frage: Magst du das noch genauer erklären?^^

Ich meine, Rhonin und Deathwing würde ich nicht gerade als...hm... dicke Freunde definieren, weshalb also, sollte Deathwing dafür sorgen, dass Rhonin nicht hungert? Und vorallem, in welcher Hinsicht? Hungern wegen Magie, nach Kampf, nach Nahrung? 
Bin da etwas arg neugierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Okay, also Deathwing hat Rhonin an seine Fäden gehängt und für etwas benutzt. Er ist munter drauflos maschiert. Und rennen macht halt hungrig. Wenn es Magie oder so gewesen wäre hätte ich das hingeschreiben. Ich finds aber gut, wenn man sich über sowas Gedanken macht.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (11. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jo es war Kil´jaeden, in der Gestalt von Medivh
> 
> deine frage... muss ma des buch rauskramen und suchen, aber auffer Arbeit geht des grade net ;D



Das war nicht Kil´jaeden sondern Sargaras. Kil´jaeden intresse an den Orcs war nur das sie die Dareni vernichten.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Das war nicht Kil´jaeden sondern Sargaras. Kil´jaeden intresse an den Orcs war nur das sie die Dareni vernichten.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Es war tatsächlich Kil'jaeden, dieser befahl Mannoroth die Orks mit seinem Blut zu binden, worauf diese zu Höllenorks wurden. Kil'jaeden hat den ganzen Angriff der Orks geplant, er nahm immerhin die Rolle ein, mächtige Wesen für die Legion zu korrumpieren. Und es war nicht Kil'jaedens Hauptinteresse, die Draenei sterben zu sehen, er wollte die Orks, die seine Waffe auf Azeroth sein sollten, vorbereiten.

Terrorsatans antwort ist insofern nur zur Hälfte richtig, denn es war Medivh, der das Portal für die Orks öffnete. Medivh war zu dem Zeitpunkt von Sargeras besessen. Es war nicht Sargeras in der Gestalt von Medivh.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. August 2009)

ähh hab ich doch gemeint.... @konfus ;D
kA wie ich auf Kil´jaeden kam  ( vllt. weil ich am Tag vorher SWP war  xDD )


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. August 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Es war tatsächlich Kil'jaeden, dieser befahl Mannoroth die Orks mit seinem Blut zu binden, worauf diese zu Höllenorks wurden. Kil'jaeden hat den ganzen Angriff der Orks geplant, er nahm immerhin die Rolle ein, mächtige Wesen für die Legion zu korrumpieren. Und es war nicht Kil'jaedens Hauptinteresse, die Draenei sterben zu sehen, er wollte die Orks, die seine Waffe auf Azeroth sein sollten, vorbereiten.
> 
> Terrorsatans antwort ist insofern nur zur Hälfte richtig, denn es war Medivh, der das Portal für die Orks öffnete. Medivh war zu dem Zeitpunkt von Sargeras besessen. Es war nicht Sargeras in der Gestalt von Medivh.



Zwei sachen.
1: Less dir nochmal das durch auf was mein Post sich bezicht.
2: Less das Buch "Aufstieg der Horde" Dan wirste wissen warum Kil´jeden die Darenai über die Orcs vernichten wollte, und du wirst erfahren das er danach die Orcs sich selbst über lassen hat und er nix mit den angriff auf Azeroth geplant hatte.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

Okay, eingien wir uns darauf, dass beides an sih richtiug ist, ich war zuerst, aber ich poste die Frage nochmal:

Was macht Deathwing, damit Rhonin nicht hungert?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay, eingien wir uns darauf, dass beides an sih richtiug ist, ich war zuerst, aber ich poste die Frage nochmal:
> 
> Was macht Deathwing, damit Rhonin nicht hungert?



Er füttert ihn.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Knapp daneben^^


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

Er, äh, öh, üh... Er serviert ihm ein Bankett in seinem Hort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Löse es bitte auf, deine Fragen sind ziemlich schwer


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Also stellt euch das vor: Rhonin rennt durch die gegend, ist durstig und hungrig, un was macht Neltharion? Er führt ihn durch das Medalion , dass er ihm gegeben hat, zu einer Lichtung. Und was stand da??? Ein Tisch mit Brot, Früchten und Hasenbraten.

Nächste Frage: Wen beten die Stacheleber an?


----------



## Mitzy (13. August 2009)

Das muss ein Schwein sein- also irgendein Politiker... *ironie unterdrück*

War das nicht so, dass ein Teil was mit den Lichs zu schaffen hat?


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Ehm.... Nein. Also das solltest du sie besser nicht hören lassen^^
Aber der Spruch mit dem Politiker ist klasse.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

die beten ihren halbgott agamagon amagan amagagon ammagagan mhh oder agamagan mhh ich weiß es nich mehr aber irgendwie so hieß der


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Richtig:Wow-wiki Agamaggan


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Stel ne Frage! Oder soll ich?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

ähh jo mach du mir fällt grad nix ein


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Okay, was gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz leichtes: Illidan ist beim Kampf gegen Arthas schwer verwundet worden. Wer hat ihn gerettet, und warum hat das diese Person getan?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Also stellt euch das vor: Rhonin rennt durch die gegend, ist durstig und hungrig, un was macht Neltharion? Er führt ihn durch das Medalion , dass er ihm gegeben hat, zu einer Lichtung. Und was stand da??? Ein Tisch mit Brot, Früchten und Hasenbraten.
> 
> Nächste Frage: Wen beten die Stacheleber an?



Ey da hatte ich doch recht, er hat ihn gefüttert.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Ach so ich hab gedacht das hättest du anders gemeint, dann bist du rann.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ach so ich hab gedacht das hättest du anders gemeint, dann bist du rann.



HEHE war als scherz gemeint der genau ablauf viel mir net mehr ein, und nach lesen wollte ichs nicht, deswegen die sehr kurze Form.
Ne frage fällt mir grade auch net ein, stellt einer eine wer will.

d[-.-]b


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay, was gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz leichtes: Illidan ist beim Kampf gegen Arthas schwer verwundet worden. Wer hat ihn gerettet, und warum hat das diese Person getan?




Vashj und Keal´Thas haben ihn nach der Niederlage gegen Arthas mitgenommen da sie erkannt haben das der Frostthron nicht besiegt werden kann.


Wenn rivhtig FFA


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Okay... wer hat Malfurion geholfen,Seinen Bruder in den Knast zu bringen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

tyrande oder maiev bin mir nich ganz sicher


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Okay, Maiev auch, aber ich meine wen anders!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

mhh...bleiben ja nich viele.... mhhh vllt cenarius oder shandris?


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Entscheiden sie sich! Welche dieser beie4n Personen war es?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Entscheiden sie sich! Welche dieser beie4n Personen war es?



ääähh...äääähhh... gibts nen publikumsjoker? =X^^ ok ich nehm shandris


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP! ** losermusik** tut mir sehr leid, diese Antwort war FALSCH!


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

Cenarius... ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP! ** losermusik** tut mir sehr leid, diese Antwort war FALSCH!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOIN...mhkay dann cenarius =/

DOPPEL NOOOOIIIIN da war wer schneller =/


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

jup^^


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

Lachmann, hau rein, der war ninjad von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

Azareus schrieb:


> Lachmann, hau rein, der war ninjad von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kk ^^ ich muß ma eben nach denken ob mir was einfällt ich editiers dann rein

ok mein schatz ist eine person... sie kämpfte in allen größeren kriegen der letzten zeit (1. krieg,2.krieg etc)und ist ein held seiner fraktion er ist extrem stark,diese person hatt eine besondere waffe,er hatt einen bruder der ebenso stark war und auch ein held war, er hatt einen sohn und er möchte seine vergangenheit hinter sich lassen

müßte für soladra oder andere lore kenner sehr einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Jup, lass dir Zeit... aber nicht mehr als 5 Minuten, sonnst hol ich meine Keule!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

kommt leute so schwer is das net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

ok ein tipp 

sein bruder kämpfte zusammen mit drachen nachtelfen menschen tauren und urtumen gegen einen großen und gefährlichen feind


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2009)

Doch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Doch!



komm das is easy ^^

wenns dir hilft illidan hatte in dem krieg wo der bruder der gesuchten person mitgemacht hat eine große rolle


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2009)

AHHHH! Es macht ding! Brox, oder?


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2009)

Ach nee, dann doch nichgt... miste


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

fast es war nicht brox aber brox war an diesem großen krieg beteiltigt und sein bruder is die gesuchte person


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2009)

Saufang?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

*DING*DING* richtösch du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob Saufang ne besondere Waffe hat, aber gut...

Was istn eigentlich... Nee, wartet mal:

Wie ist Maiev in Illidans gefangenschaft gekommen? Ich meine, der rennt dem ja nicht vor die Nase und sagt, "Hey Illidan, schön dich zu sehen, ichsoll im Mondtempel ein Referat über Gefangeschaft halten, steck micht doch bitte bitte in ne Zelle!"


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

Ist ne Wocher her, lös mal auf


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Nö. Aber ich mach FFA.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

Oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wozu wurde das Auge von Dalaran benutzt (Nicht von den Orks!)


----------



## Huntermoon (4. September 2009)

Zur beschwörung Kiljaedans?


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

das wurde benutzt, om Dalaran wieder aufzubauen, oder?


----------



## LiangZhou (4. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> das wurde benutzt, om Dalaran wieder aufzubauen, oder?



Du bist


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Okay... Wie heißt Tyrandes Nachtsäbler?


----------



## LiangZhou (4. September 2009)

Ash´ahlah

FFA


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

jup.


----------



## Sypher (9. September 2009)

Leute ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht aber ich finde, seit dieses Forenspiel über WoW aus dem WoW-Forum rausgenommen wurde ist das irgendwie untergegangen... 

Ich sehe auf jeder der letzten drei Seiten (nur so als bsp.) immer nur Soladra... (nicht böse gemeint, Ich weiß deine Teilnahme zu schätzen,) AAAABER es steht außer Frage, dass der Kreis der mitspieler RAPIDE gesunken ist.

Damit meine ich, dass früher einer auf die letzte Seite geschaut hat, die Frage gelesen hat und VIELLEICHT sagte: "Boah das weiß sogar ich!"

Die Tatsache ist, dass sich seit dem Verschieben dieses Beitrages nur noch diejenigen hier einfinden, welche dieses Foremspiel EXPLIZIT SUCHEN.

naja.... nur so mein Gedanke...

Und es war keine Frage gestellt. ;-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob Saufang ne besondere Waffe hat, aber gut...



ist zwar schon was her aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 broxigar hat von cenarius und malfurion ne besondere axt bekommen mit der er sogar sargeras verletzten konnte und diese axt hat jetzt saurfang deswegen saurfang> all


----------



## Soladra (12. September 2009)

@Lachmann : Super, wieder was geölernt

@Sypher: Soll ich mal ein bisschen meine Klappe halten?

Da FFA:

Aviana war eine Halbgöttin. Aber was war sie voher?Wie ist sie zur Halbgöttin geworden?

@Sypher: Ich glaub, dasweißt du, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

War die nicht die Botin von -ähhm- Elune(?)
War irgent n Vogel oder so?!


----------



## Soladra (14. September 2009)

Das stimmt. Kannst dus noch genaues sagen?WIE sie das geworden ist?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

der vogel war glaub ich ein bote von cenarius und im krieg der ahnen wurde er mit ein paar extra kräften ausgestatet um nicht direkt vom himmel geschossen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn richtig FFA

bald kann ichs genauer sagen ich krieg bald die bücher zum kda


----------



## Soladra (14. September 2009)

huntermoon war um meilen näher drann


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> huntermoon war um meilen näher drann



menno =/ aber der vogel war im krieg der ahnen unterwegs und war auch ein halbgott...ich mein ich hätt da letztens noch was zu gelesen aber mir fällts nichtmehr ein >_<


----------



## Sypher (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber der vogel war im krieg der ahnen unterwegs und war auch ein halbgott...



Die war da schon eine Halbgöttin, Ihre Kraft hat sie Stückchenweise von der Göttin Elune und vielen anderen Halbgöttern bekommen, somit wurde aus dem Raben, welcher die Botschaften überbracht hatte, eine Halbgöttin.

@ Soladra, so war das nicht gemeint, es ist einfach nur die Tatsache, dass durch die "niedrigere Frequentierung" dieses Topics einfach eine gewisse Vielfalt von "Neuen" Benutztern nicht gegeben ist.
Wenn ich mich (hoffentlich) irre, dann sag mir bitte einer Bescheid.


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Kommt ne Frage?


----------



## Sypher (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie hießen die ersten Paladine (es waren genau 4), die der Erzbischof unter den Befehl von Anduin Lothar gestellt hat?

(Randnotiz: Das war kurz nachdem die Orkische Horde nach Azeroth kam, Sturmwind zerstört hat und die überlebenden Menschen nach Lordearon geflohen sind.)


----------



## Bader1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hm kenn da nur Uther.


----------



## Allyx (3. Januar 2010)

Also ..... wie schon gesagt Uther,Dathrohan,Tirion und Turalyon?

Wenns stimmt ffa.


----------



## Malizz (24. März 2010)

Hm.. hier nauch nix mehr =/
Ich starte dann mal etwas neues^^

"Welche Haarfarbe trug hat Arthas zu "menschlichen" Zeiten?"


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

Blond natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malizz (24. März 2010)

right..


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

Was für Unterarten von TITANEN gibt es?

Dar das eine schwere Frage ist , wo man auch schlecht einen Tipp geben kann , dürft ihr nach 7 falschen Antworten andere Frage nehmen ^^

/Edit : Das hier hilft euch zwar nicht , ist trotzdem witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

Die einen und die anderen?^^

Ich glaub die einen waren aus BRonze und die anderen aus Platin... oder was das was anderes?


----------



## LiangZhou (31. März 2010)

Aesir und Vanir, Sturm und Erdtitanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie hieß der Pandaren der Rexxar, Rokhan und Voljin geholfen hat die Darkspear zu evakuieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (5. April 2010)

Naja es gibt die Titanen im Sinne von Schöpfern und die Titanen die das dann so beschützen irgendwie. Solche wie Sargeras, oder so. Glaub ich. Zählen Typen wie Loken auch noch zu den Unterarten?


----------



## Smeal (17. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aesir und Vanir, Sturm und Erdtitanen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Chen Stormstout ?
is der einzige name der mir bei Pandaren einfällt.


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

its right  ffa


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Welchen Titel trug MArlorne außer "der weiße Hirsch"?

Recht leicht.


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

der wegwächter oder so in der art


----------



## Nerosil (4. Mai 2010)

MAlorne, der Wegwächter

Gefallen im Krieg der Urtume


so..


Bekantlich sind Ursoc und Ursol im Kampf gestornen
Warum lebt einer der Zwei wieder und warum kämpft er gegen die Nachtelfen


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Ursoc lebt wieder, weil die Furbolgs und Nachtelfen in den Grizzlyhügeln einen neuen Weltenbaum zu pflanzen, blöderweise direkt über dem Gefängnis von Yogg-Saron, der Ursoc dann seinen Willen aufzwang. Die Nachtelfen haben aber bemerkt, dass sie einen Fehler gemacht haben und den Baum zerstört. Aber Ursoc, der ja nicht mehr der selbe war, kämpfte dann gegen die Nachtelfen.


Was ist "Die andere Wange hinhalten", was beschreibt es und wo ist es zu finden?


----------



## marvin51 (5. Mai 2010)

"Die andere Wange hinhalten" ist ein Buch bzw schriftrolle und darin steht gnaz grob wieviel gold/silber man bezahlen muss um seine sünden von der seele reinigen zu lassen

ffa mir fällt nischt ein


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Und wo findet man "Die andere Wange hinhalten"? war auch Teil der Frage ^^


----------



## Avolus (6. Mai 2010)

easy, wenn man sich an seine DK-Zeit zurückerinnert ;D

Diese Rolle dropt im Startgebiet der DK's, Neu-Avalon.


Sodales, meine Frage:
Taelan wurde frisch in den Orden der Silbernen Hand aufgenommen. Wer stand nicht unweit der Zeremonie um ihn aus sicherer Entfernung zu sehen UND warum aus der Entfernung.


----------



## Avolus (6. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jo es war Kil´jaeden, in der Gestalt von Medivh



Liegt zwar weit zurück dieses Kommentar, aber ich schiebe das trotzdem mal ein: Es war Sargeras im Körper Medivh's, nicht Kil'jaeden.


----------



## Nerosil (8. Mai 2010)

also nu ffa?


----------



## Avolus (10. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal meine Frage, die bisher immernoch unbeantwortet ist (was ja kein Wunder ist):



Avolus schrieb:


> Taelan wurde frisch in den Orden der Silbernen Hand aufgenommen. Wer stand nicht unweit der Zeremonie um ihn aus sicherer Entfernung zu sehen UND warum aus der Entfernung.



btw Tipps gibt es nicht, außer dass man es nicht durch die Spielreihe von Warcraft erfahren kann.
Lest mal 'n Buch x)


----------



## Avolus (18. Mai 2010)

Sodales, wenn keiner die Antwort weiß, dann ist das eben so..
Ich werde sie zwar nicht verraten, aber bitte fahrt mit dem Thread fort.
Ich bin raus, weil Antwort zu schwer *lol*


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Welche Haarfarbe hatte die Person, von der Illidan die Augenbinde hat?


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

/schubs


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> /schubs



wie wärs mal mit nem rätsel ohne Nachtelfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Achja auch ohne Illidan, wenn du gerade denkst: ha bin ich klug der ist ja jetzt ein Dämon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

Ok.... Hmmm...


Durch welcheWaffe strab Ogrim Doomhammer?


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

ich bin der meinung das war eine lanze die ihn von hinten durchbohrt hat, bei der schlacht um durnholde. kurz danach wurde thrall warchief


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

stimmt genau


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Dann mal wieder was einfaches

Wodurch bekamen die Orks ihren "Blutrausch"?


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

SIe tranken aus einem See, in den Manoroth sein Blut fließen lies.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

War es nicht so das er sein Blut in einen Kelch gefüllt hat aus dem sie dann tranken?

Aber du hast Recht. Es lag an Mannoroths Blut!

Its your turn


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

Mit welcher waffe kämfte Thall gegen Ogrim?


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

hmm die beiden haben gegeneinander gekämpft?

Weiß ich jetzt nichts drüber...o0...rate ich einfach mal...ein Stock/Stab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Steht das in dem Buch "Der Lord der Clans"?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Barracudar schrieb:


> hmm die beiden haben gegeneinander gekämpft?
> 
> Weiß ich jetzt nichts drüber...o0...rate ich einfach mal...ein Stock/Stab
> 
> ...



Jep, steht dinn. Und es war ein Speer, aber ich lasses mal gelten.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Jep, steht dinn. Und es war ein Speer, aber ich lasses mal gelten.



Wurde Ogrim nicht von einem SPeer ermordet?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Schon, AAAAABer, Thrall hat auch mit einem solchern gegen in´hn gekämpft, aber gegen en fetten streitkolben besteht der ned so lang und deshalbt eigentlich nur unbewaffnet


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

Ich mach jetzt einfach mal:

Wer ist der Vertreter von Vol'Jin?


----------



## Vollhirsch (19. Juli 2010)

Das müsste Meister Gadrin sein


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2010)

ja


----------



## Vollhirsch (19. Juli 2010)

Wie heisst der Grossvater von Thrall?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

Garad, wurde in den Wäldern von Terroka von Ogern erschlagen.


Was gibts bei Ogrim zu Mittag, als Durotar vorbeischneit?


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2010)

War das nicht Spanferkel? Nicht oder?


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Nope


----------



## Vollhirsch (1. August 2010)

Eine rohe Keule, von welchem Tier weiss ich nicht mehr. Jedenfalls war es frisch geschlachtet oder erlegt.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

jep^^ Hammel wars


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2010)

Ich mach mal weiter, Vollhirsch wenn du willst sags mir und ich lösch meinen beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt ein spezielles Getränk in der Scherbenwelt das ich suche... wie heisst es? Es gibt es genau bei einem Händerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

